# Stars/Public Figures and their Hermes



## mistikat

Continued from here. 

Please stay on topic 

We do not want to make this a PICTURES ONLY thread, but at the same time we do not want it to veer too far off topic.

If there is a controversial person or ...um...bag modification, for example, please feel free to start a new thread to discuss it. 

Many of the celebrities traditionally featured in this thread also have their own threads in Celebrity Style, so if there is a lengthy discussion topic on someone in particular, please take it to their style thread, or start a style thread if there isnt one already 

We want this to be a fun thread for everyone!


----------



## Mindi B

New thread, new thread!  Allow me to be the first to say, :back2topic:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I thought the old thread was closed because I said something wrong. 

:back2topic:


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> New thread, new thread!  Allow me to be the first to say, :back2topic:


*Mindi*, from the "old" thread, your DH's remark makes me chuckle! 



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I thought the old thread was closed because I said something wrong.
> 
> :back2topic:


You probably did, *Hermes Nuttynut*, you naughty girl! Aaaaand:back2topic:


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Nicky Hilton red cdc


----------



## Anfang

Bevyofpurses said:


> Nicky Hilton red cdc


Great starter!


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian heads back into her van after a quick pit stop at Dunkin' Donuts on Wednesday morning (June 25) justjared


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian chats on her cell phone while returning to her apartment building on Wednesday afternoon (June 25) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Ashlee Simpson, 29, and her fiance, 25-year-old actor Evan Ross, spent their Wednesday afternoon shopping around the Soho neighborhood of New York City together dailymail


----------



## jula

Melanie Brown leaves "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" media night at the Theatre Royal with her daughters in London on Wednesday (June 25 2014) contactmusic


----------



## jula

Kimora Lee Simmons headed out of Los Angeles, California, on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## chicinthecity777

I wonder whether there were any stinking bags bought by the celebs!


----------



## H addict

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian chats on her cell phone while returning to her apartment building on Wednesday afternoon (June 25) in New York City. justjared



For Heaven's Sake whatever has she done to her hair??!!&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## audreylita

H addict said:


> For Heaven's Sake whatever has she done to her hair??!!&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



Not her hair, it's either a wig or a weave.  You can see the lace at the part.


----------



## mistikat

H addict said:


> For Heaven's Sake whatever has she done to her hair??!!&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;





audreylita said:


> Not her hair, it's either a wig or a weave.  You can see the lace at the part.



Every time there is a Kardashian photo this thread derails and there is already a lengthy discussion of this hair cour change (yes, it's a wig) in her celeb thread. 

Can this thread go back to Hermes please?

Thanks.


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian steps out to grab some lunch on Thursday (June 26) in New York City. justjared


----------



## plastic-fish

Kim K, same day, pre wig I assume...  Great pic of her Birkin though...


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera is spotted out and about after having lunch in Glendale, California on June 26, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian heads out of the Gansevoort Hotel with her family members while heading out to celebrate her 30th birthday on Thursday (June 26) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner arrives at the Gansevoort Hotel in the Meatpacking District on Thursday afternoon (June 26) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Ashlee Simpson and fiance Evan Ross made their way through Los Angeles International Airport on Wednesday night. x17online


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Naya Rivera is spotted out and about after having lunch in Glendale, California on June 26, 2014. zimbio



That Kelly is way too big for her.


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Kris Jenner arrives at the Gansevoort Hotel in the Meatpacking District on Thursday afternoon (June 26) in New York City. justjared



Love the Birkin! The outfit, not so much...


----------



## Mycc

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian heads out of the Gansevoort Hotel with her family members while heading out to celebrate her 30th birthday on Thursday (June 26) in New York City. justjared




Sorry to be OT but could anyone ID her cardigan?


----------



## Vitamina H

jula said:


> Melanie Brown leaves "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" media night at the Theatre Royal with her daughters in London on Wednesday (June 25 2014) contactmusic



Mel B looks really beautiful here! Can someone tell me if her bag is Rose Lipstick? I looked at the pink color thread, but it is so difficult to distinguish for me! Thank you! The color is just stunning.


----------



## mlemee

jula said:


> Melanie Brown leaves "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" media night at the Theatre Royal with her daughters in London on Wednesday (June 25 2014) contactmusic



 What colour is Mel B's Birkin? Rose Lipstick? It's stunning


----------



## itorresmd

mlemee said:


> What colour is Mel B's Birkin? Rose Lipstick? It's stunning


I agree! It looks pinkalicius!


----------



## jula

Vitamina H said:


> Mel B looks really beautiful here! Can someone tell me if her bag is Rose Lipstick? I looked at the pink color thread, but it is so difficult to distinguish for me! Thank you! The color is just stunning.





mlemee said:


> What colour is Mel B's Birkin? Rose Lipstick? It's stunning





itorresmd said:


> I agree! It looks pinkalicius!



Rose Lipstick as Pink (bubblegum) has contrast stitching. 

Here's a better pic credit: dailymail


----------



## itorresmd

jula said:


> Rose Lipstick as Pink (bubblegum) has contrast stitching.
> 
> Here's a better pic credit: dailymail


OMG! I want her bag! Simply pinkalicious! TDF!


----------



## Vitamina H

jula said:


> Melanie Brown leaves "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" media night at the Theatre Royal with her daughters in London on Wednesday (June 25 2014) contactmusic





jula said:


> Rose Lipstick as Pink (bubblegum) has contrast stitching.
> 
> Here's a better pic credit: dailymail



Thank you Jula! I appreciate your help very much.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Again, the torn pants!!  I better get busy ripping up my things!!  







Photo credit: dailymail


----------



## MarvelGirl

jula said:


> Kris Jenner arrives at the Gansevoort Hotel in the Meatpacking District on Thursday afternoon (June 26) in New York City. justjared



That bag is just...dang! Love it! First time I have ever really loved anything on a Kartrashian.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That Kelly is way too big for her.



I know, right! She should totally give it to me!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Again, the torn pants!!  I better get busy ripping up my things!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: dailymail



Sooooo pretty. Is that Rose Confetti?

edit: nvmind...rose lipstick


----------



## flowerboy

Love Mel and love her birkin 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> I know, right! She should totally give it to me!


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian out and about in NYC on Friday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster is spotted out running errands with her son Julian in Los Angeles, California on June 27, 2014 zimbio


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian out and about in NYC on Friday dailymail



Good grief, her Birkin looks huge on her.....and she's pretty huge too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Good grief, her Birkin looks huge on her.....and she's pretty huge too!



And the amount of stuff she's put in there!


----------



## jula

Paris Mens Fashion Week: Irina Shayk before Givenchy fashion show (June 27, 2014) styledumonde


----------



## H addict

Lovely contrast toral black (or very dark blue?) and white
Can anyone ID her sandals please?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Paris Mens Fashion Week: Irina Shayk before Givenchy fashion show (June 27, 2014) styledumonde



Love this outfit, simple, yet elegant!


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde, center, waves to photographers accompanied by Mexico Secretary of Finance Luis Videgaray after taking part in the inauguration of an economic forum at the National Palace in Mexico City, Thursday, June 26, 2014. -  Au Cur de la Vie CW21 hermes


----------



## jula

Minister of Finance and Planning, Dr. the Honourable Peter Phillips in discussion with Christine Lagarde, Managing Director of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) on her arrival at the airport in Jamaica on June 27, 2014. jis.gov.jm


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Paris Mens Fashion Week: Irina Shayk before Givenchy fashion show (June 27, 2014) styledumonde



Love the whole assembly! !!


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian celebrates her 30th birthday alongside new beau rapper French Montana and many of her friends aboard a yacht docked at Chelsea Piers in New York City, New York on June 27, 2014. zimbio


----------



## crazyforbag

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian celebrates her 30th birthday alongside new beau rapper French Montana and many of her friends aboard a yacht docked at Chelsea Piers in New York City, New York on June 27, 2014. zimbio


 
I still don't understand why he needed the belt for!!


----------



## jula

Kendall, Kylie and Kris Jenner as well as Kourtney Kardashian and her children, Mason and Penelope, arrive at a heliport at New York's East River Piers on Saturday dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

crazyforbag said:


> *I still don't understand why he needed the belt for!!:*graucho:



Now that you pointed out that H belt hanging down on Montana ~ can't even say what I'm thinking, lol!


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian celebrates her 30th birthday alongside new beau rapper French Montana and many of her friends aboard a yacht docked at Chelsea Piers in New York City, New York on June 27, 2014. zimbio



Thierry Hermes is surely rolling in his grave.


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde, center, waves to photographers accompanied by Mexico Secretary of Finance Luis Videgaray after taking part in the inauguration of an economic forum at the National Palace in Mexico City, Thursday, June 26, 2014. -  Au Cur de la Vie CW21 hermes



She must have a very large scarf draw.


----------



## dessert1st

crazyforbag said:


> I still don't understand why he needed the belt for!!



Lol!  Thanks for he laugh and I totally agree.


----------



## jula

Slavica Ecclestone heads to Nobu Berkeley to celebrate her daughter's birthday (June 28, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian leaving the Gansevoort Hotel in New York City, New York on June 28, 2014. zimbio


----------



## duna

crazyforbag said:


> I still don't understand why he needed the belt for!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Now that you pointed out that H belt hanging down on Montana ~ can't even say what I'm thinking, lol!





audreylita said:


> Thierry Hermes is surely rolling in his grave.



Yikes, the K girls definately have strange taste as far as men are concerned....well, AND everything else!


----------



## jula

Isabelli Fontana attends the Dior Menswear runway show at Paris Fashion Week (June 28, 2014) - Sous L'egide de Mars CW07 (rose vif/canard/prune) grazia.it/ dailymail/ zimbio


----------



## jula

Stumble upon these pictures while looking for something else....

Lauren Bacall leaving a dinner with friends at Mr Chow restaurant in Beverly Hills, CA (May 17, 2004) imagecollect


----------



## LavenderIce

jula said:


> Stumble upon these pictures while looking for something else....
> 
> Lauren Bacall leaving a dinner with friends at Mr Chow restaurant in Beverly Hills, CA (May 17, 2004) imagecollect



Wow!  Thanks for the blast from the past.  I love seeing _Celebrities_ from an era when they were truly glamorous and classy.


----------



## jula

^
You're welcome! 

One more:  Lauren Bacall arrriving for _Birth_ photocall at the Cinema, Venice Lido during the 61st Venice Film Festival (9/8/2004 ) imagecollect


----------



## [vogue]

jula said:


> Kendall, Kylie and Kris Jenner as well as Kourtney Kardashian and her children, Mason and Penelope, arrive at a heliport at New York's East River Piers on Saturday dailymail


Might be the only one here, but I think Kris Jenner and Khloe look really good!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Yikes, the K girls definately have strange taste as far as men are concerned....well, AND everything else!



This statement sums it up perfectly. Thanks, *duna*!


----------



## CanadianGal

crazyforbag said:


> I still don't understand why he needed the belt for!!



Agree. Why doesn't he just make a dog collar with the H buckle so K can walk around with him on a leash?


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson donned a baby blue sun dress on Sunday while out in Malibu, California dailymail


----------



## Rouge H

Lovely vintage Kelly


----------



## alterego

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Now that you pointed out that H belt hanging down on Montana ~ can't even say what I'm thinking, lol!


I second that...


----------



## flowerboy

Love to see celebrities with non birkin  bags


----------



## runandstretch

jula said:


> Pamela Anderson donned a baby blue sun dress on Sunday while out in Malibu, California dailymail



A stately kelly can make anyone look classy!


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian boarding a yacht in the Hamptons kardashianpedia


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson leaves a friends house in Los Angeles (June 28, 2014) celebmafia


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

steph22 said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones
> 
> View attachment 2671161



I don't recognize her bag.  Is it a new style?  Or an old one?


----------



## jula

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't recognize her bag.  Is it a new style?  Or an old one?



Her belt is Hermès.


----------



## Rouge H

jula said:


> Her belt is Hermès.


Can anyone ID her bag?


----------



## bababebi

jula said:


> Pamela Anderson leaves a friends house in Los Angeles (June 28, 2014) celebmafia



Like that she closed the Kelly after getting her car keys out. Im tired of seeing all the open Kellys in the trend started by Ms Duma.


----------



## mistikat

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't recognize her bag.  Is it a new style?  Or an old one?



It looks like a Roots Dee Dee bag in Horween leather; I have the same one. Pretty sure the Horween version is sold out (that leather is fantastic; almost exactly like Barenia).


----------



## Rouge H

Thanks Mistikat.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Her belt is Hermès.



That explains it.   Thanks!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

mistikat said:


> It looks like a Roots Dee Dee bag in Horween leather; I have the same one. Pretty sure the Horween version is sold out (that leather is fantastic; almost exactly like Barenia).



Thank you, *mistikat*!!


----------



## imoline

Hello, I have just spotted this scarf on Katherine Heigl, do you think it could be a " Rose de compas " ?

http://www.nbc.com/state-of-affairs

sorry if this is not the right thread ....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

imoline said:


> Hello, I have just spotted this scarf on Katherine Heigl, do you think it could be a " Rose de compas " ?
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/state-of-affairs
> 
> sorry if this is not the right thread ....


 
Lovely!! Looks like a Rose de Compas 70!


----------



## Mdiat

mistikat said:


> It looks like a Roots Dee Dee bag in Horween leather; I have the same one. Pretty sure the Horween version is sold out (that leather is fantastic; almost exactly like Barenia).


Go Canada!!! Roots is Canadian brand


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez New York City June 30, 2014


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson out for dinner with her son Brandon Lee in Malibu, California on June 30, 2014 zimbio


----------



## jula

Mary J Blidge seen at LAX (June 30, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim, Khloe, Kourtney Kardashian, Kris Jenner and their entourage head to a cinema in the Hamptons on Monday. dailymail - I think Kim's shoes are Hermès too.


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum spotted out and about in New York City, New York on June 30, 2014 zimbio


----------



## jula

Naomi Campbell walked to the beach in Ibiza on Sunday dailymail


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Pamela Anderson out for dinner with her son Brandon Lee in Malibu, California on June 30, 2014 zimbio



She is great form in recent photos with clean lined outfits. It just shows you that you don't have to expose yourself too much to look good!


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster spotted carrying a garment bag after exiting a gym in West Hollywood. justjared


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Heidi Klum spotted out and about in New York City, New York on June 30, 2014 zimbio



Phewww, a breath of fresh air, after those pictured above her!


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Pamela Anderson out for dinner with her son Brandon Lee in Malibu, California on June 30, 2014 zimbio


I'm glad she's a bit classier around her children. This look gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian exits the Tracy Anderson Gym after getting in a workout class on Tuesday (July 1) in the Hamptons, New York. justjared


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez spotted en route to the Milk Studios on Tuesday (July 1) in New York City. justjared


----------



## Hermesaholic

audreylita said:


> Thierry Hermes is surely rolling in his grave.


yes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Double yes! Thought the same thing.


----------



## jula

Bethenny Frankel donned a designer floral mini-dress to walk her dog Cookie around their Tribeca block on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Bethenny Frankel donned a designer floral mini-dress to walk her dog Cookie around their Tribeca block on Tuesday dailymail



At first glance I thought she had the doggie bag dispenser on her birkin as a cadena.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

audreylita said:


> At first glance I thought she had the doggie bag dispenser on her birkin as a cadena.



So did I!


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Bethenny Frankel donned a designer floral mini-dress to walk her dog Cookie around their Tribeca block on Tuesday dailymail



Yes, this is totally the outfit that I walk my dogs in!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> Yes, this is totally the outfit that I walk my dogs in!!



 me too! The 4-inch heels are essential for dog-walking!


----------



## Suzie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> me too! The 4-inch heels are essential for dog-walking!


----------



## Mindi B

I had the same response.  Heels?  Check.  Birkin?  Check.  Skin-tight dress?  Check.  Off to the dawg park.  Uh-huh.


----------



## audreylita

4" heels on cobblestones.  Exactly how I walk my poochie.


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez keeps all of her hair up inside her hat while wearing a black sweater on the hot summer Wednesday (July 2) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Kim! Kardashian pictured on a trip to an amusement park in Southampton on Tuesday evening - Hermès sandals S/S 2014 dailymail/ therandomnoise


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashians stop by the Dash store to check in on business on Wednesday (July 2) in Southampton, New York. justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Really don't know which one is dressed worse, KK or Bethenny Frankel!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Really don't know which one is dressed worse, KK or Bethenny Frankel!


----------



## Mindi B

Kim is a Kartoon Kharacter.  But a well-paid one.  Those shoes are purty, though too high for me.


----------



## [vogue]

xiangxiang0731 said:


>


Oops. I thought both of them looked pretty fine! :/

KK's makeup and hair in the latest pics are next level!


----------



## Blue Rain

Is Kim trying to tan up to match her shoes?


----------



## Miss Al

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez keeps all of her hair up inside her hat while wearing a black sweater on the hot summer Wednesday (July 2) in New York City. justjared



I really like J Lo's style.


----------



## Miss Al

jula said:


> Kim! Kardashian pictured on a trip to an amusement park in Southampton on Tuesday evening - Hermès sandals S/S 2014 dailymail/ therandomnoise



What a dress to wear to an amusement park. It's sure to be windy there.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Miss Al said:


> What a dress to wear to an amusement park. It's sure to be windy there.



It looks like the robe they give me at the hair salon.


----------



## thebirkinfairy

Kim Kardashian's Favorite Summer Sandal!

http://www.eonline.com/news/556506/...-been-wearing-her-hermes-sandals-a-lot-lately


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Pamela Anderson leaves a friends house in Los Angeles (June 28, 2014) celebmafia


All I notice is that DB9


----------



## jula

Jermaine Jackson's wife Halima Jackson and a friend out shopping at the Topanga Mall in Los Angeles, California on July 2, 2014. zimbio


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Really don't know which one is dressed worse, KK or Bethenny Frankel!





Mindi B said:


> Kim is a Kartoon Kharacter.  But a well-paid one.  Those shoes are purty, though too high for me.



ITA! I like Kim's sandals too, although they are to high for me aswell!


----------



## jula

Alexandra Burke wearing very short black dress arrives at the Adelphi Theatre stage door to appear in The Bodyguard - The Musical in London, UK (2nd July 2014) contactmusic


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk leaves the Chiltern Firehouse in London on Wednesday (July 2) dailymail


----------



## MarvelGirl

jula said:


> Alexandra Burke wearing very short black dress arrives at the Adelphi Theatre stage door to appear in The Bodyguard - The Musical in London, UK (2nd July 2014) contactmusic



Beautiful! The B and the woman!


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Madame Christine Lagarde ® receives a gift from Jacqueline Sharp (L), President & CEO Scotia Group after an animated discussion with women leaders on issues faced by women in Jamaica. Lagarde had been guest at a breakfast meeting hosted by Scotiabank at the Terra Nova Hotel on Saturday, June 28, 2014. - Mors et Gourmettes Remix CW07 loopjamaica/ hermes


----------



## jula

The IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde is greeted on her arrival at the University of the West Indies, where she addressed students, faculty and other invited guests. In the foreground from left: Dr. Damien King, Head of the Department of Economics, who moderated the event and Prof. E. Nigel Harris, Vice Chancellor. In the background: Martin Mulheisen, Advisor, IMF; Bert van Selm, Res Rep, and Jan Kees Martijn, IMF Mission Chief to Jamaica - Au Cur de la Vie CW21 imf/ hermes


----------



## jmen

jula said:


> Kim Kardashians stop by the Dash store to check in on business on Wednesday (July 2) in Southampton, New York. justjared





That's what I call shrink wrapped.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Kim is a Kartoon Kharacter.  But a well-paid one.  Those shoes are purty, though too high for me.






			
				[vogue];27028140 said:
			
		

> Oops. I thought both of them looked pretty fine! :/
> 
> KK's makeup and hair in the latest pics are next level!





Blue Rain said:


> Is Kim trying to tan up to match her shoes?





Miss Al said:


> What a dress to wear to an amusement park. It's sure to be windy there.





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It looks like the robe they give me at the hair salon.





duna said:


> ITA! I like Kim's sandals too, although they are to high for me aswell!





Feel free to dish Kim's style (or lack of same) all you want here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/kim-kardashian-style-thread-546976.html


I selected more than a page and a half of off topic chat about her outfits ... not all pasted here.


If the convo could get back to Hermes now? Thanks.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, I mentioned the Hermes shoes!  Not (too) guilty!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Hey, I mentioned the Hermes shoes!  Not (too) guilty!





Yeah ... mentions of Kim and the Ks are a shoe-in for derailing this thread.


----------



## jula

Mel B and daughters 15-year-old Phoenix Chi, Angel, seven, and two-year-old Madison touch down at LAX on Tuesday after a brief work trip in London dailymail


----------



## Mindi B

is that Curry?  Mel has some interestingly-colored Bs.


----------



## scarf1

jula said:


> The IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde is greeted on her arrival at the University of the West Indies, where she addressed students, faculty and other invited guests. In the foreground from left: Dr. Damien King, Head of the Department of Economics, who moderated the event and Prof. E. Nigel Harris, Vice Chancellor. In the background: Martin Mulheisen, Advisor, IMF; Bert van Selm, Res Rep, and Jan Kees Martijn, IMF Mission Chief to Jamaica - Au Cur de la Vie CW21 imf/ hermes


OMG!
I am twins with Christine Lagarde on both the AuCoeurdelaVie and Mors et Gourmettes CWs!

Maybe  not so surprising, as I have admired her choices in the past!


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone Birkin Blue Croc


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone Birkin Blue Croc



Tamara looks amazing, love that croc B!


----------



## bababebi

Mindi B said:


> is that Curry?  Mel has some interestingly-colored Bs.



Its Natural Sable in Clemence. Looks good here.


----------



## DollyAntics

jula said:


> Kim! Kardashian pictured on a trip to an amusement park in Southampton on Tuesday evening - Hermès sandals S/S 2014 dailymail/ therandomnoise




Does anybody know the name of these sandals please? TIA!


----------



## panthere55

jula said:


> Heidi Klum spotted out and about in New York City, New York on June 30, 2014 zimbio



Anyone knows who makes her shoes? Love them!


----------



## jula

DollyAntics said:


> Does anybody know the name of these sandals please? TIA!



Sorry, no idea. 



panthere55 said:


> Anyone knows who makes her shoes? Love them!



Saint Laurent



Khloe Kardashian prepares to jet off to Sin City on Thursday with her beau French Montana dailymail


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr leaves her New York apartment on Thursday with her three-year-old son Flynn dailymail


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum exits her hotel with a smile on her face on Tuesday (July 1) in New York City. justjared


----------



## baileylab

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone Birkin Blue Croc



loove how she looks here. waay better than those skin tight does nothing for her figure dresses.


----------



## H addict

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr leaves her New York apartment on Thursday with her three-year-old son Flynn dailymail



Can anyone ID her wedges? I just see they must be with a huge platform
Af if her legs were not alteady miles long...
How i wish mine were just half as long hahaha


----------



## Freckles1

H addict said:


> Can anyone ID her wedges? I just see they must be with a huge platform
> 
> Af if her legs were not alteady miles long...
> 
> How i wish mine were just half as long hahaha




Oh sister I'm with you!!! I hate being vertically challenged


----------



## catsinthebag

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr leaves her New York apartment on Thursday with her three-year-old son Flynn dailymail



Flynn looks a LOT like his dad in that first photo! 
And, to stay on topic, love how Miranda's B looks like she really uses it.


----------



## jula

H addict said:


> Can anyone ID her wedges? I just see they must be with a huge platform
> Af if her legs were not alteady miles long...
> How i wish mine were just half as long hahaha



Giuseppe Zanotti - Brown Colorblock Canvas Sandals (Wedges) lyst


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian arrives at LAX on Thursday evening dailymail


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr leaves her New York apartment on Thursday with her three-year-old son Flynn dailymail



awww...Flynn is soooo cute!! He is growing up fast.. Miranda looks great too - whole outfit with the B works!


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone brings her daughter Sophia to her first board meeting dailymail


----------



## jula

Dorothy Wang, Paris Hilton and Amber Rose celebrating Independence Day at a beach house party in Malibu, California July 4, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Alexandra Burke appeared to have forgotten something in the sartorial department as she headed to London's Adelphi Theatre on Friday ahead of her performance in The Bodyguard dailymail


----------



## MarvelGirl

^LOL! She does look like she forgot to put on her pants or skirt but with those legs, I can't say I blame her. Wow! They are fabulous! The B is nice too...


----------



## CanadianGal

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr leaves her New York apartment on Thursday with her three-year-old son Flynn dailymail



Harlem pants on kids look so cute but on me, not so much. I usually love GHW better but on a black B the PHW looks great.


----------



## jula

Mischa Barton spotted leaving The Chiltern Firehouse in London on Friday dailymail


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Mischa Barton spotted leaving The Chiltern Firehouse in London on Friday dailymail



That tag on her left wrist looks like she may have just gotten out of the hospital.


----------



## hermes_lemming

audreylita said:


> That tag on her left wrist looks like she may have just gotten out of the hospital.



Or a club.


----------



## Metrowestmama

jula said:


> Kim, Khloe, Kourtney Kardashian, Kris Jenner and their entourage head to a cinema in the Hamptons on Monday. dailymail - I think Kim's shoes are Hermès too.



Can someone get this girl another Birkin? One that might match something she wears?


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr is pretty in a blue dress while out and about on Saturday (July 5) in New York City. justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr is pretty in a blue dress while out and about on Saturday (July 5) in New York City. justjared



She looks great and love the pop of red on her nails and lips ~ her B as always is filled to the brim.


----------



## Miss Al

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr is pretty in a blue dress while out and about on Saturday (July 5) in New York City. justjared


 
Thanks for the pic Jula. Miranda is such a beauty. :blossom:


----------



## jula

Miss Al said:


> Thanks for the pic Jula. Miranda is such a beauty. :blossom:



You're welcome! 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> She looks great and love the pop of red on her nails and lips ~ her B as always is filled to the brim.



 Miranda uses her Birkin as a workhorse. 

Off-topic: *Vigee* are you already awake or still awake? 


Pamela Anderson arrives at the Malibu Country Mart in Malibu, California on Saturday to do some shopping. dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Miranda uses her Birkin as a workhorse.
> 
> *Off-topic: Vigee are you already awake or still awake?*
> 
> 
> Pamela Anderson arrives at the Malibu Country Mart in Malibu, California on Saturday to do some shopping. dailymail



*jula*, I am cursed with naturally waking up at 5am EVERY MORNING, lol 

Back to topic!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda uses her Birkin as a workhorse.
> 
> Off-topic: *Vigee* are you already awake or still awake?
> 
> 
> Pamela Anderson arrives at the Malibu Country Mart in Malibu, California on Saturday to do some shopping. dailymail




Pam Anderson looks pretty good here, love her black Kelly and Tom Ford heels!
The short hair has given her a totally new style.


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, I am cursed with naturally waking up at 5am EVERY MORNING, lol
> 
> Back to topic!



 Poor you. Ugh, I have to wake up shortly past 5am every morning during the week and it sucks! But on the other hand you get a lot of done when you wake up early. 


Glenda Bailey and Alexa Chung attend the Miu Miu Resort Collection 2015 launch at Palais d'Iena, Paris on Saturday. dailymail


----------



## jula

Carine Roitfeld attends the Miu Miu Resort Collection 2015 launch at Palais d'Iena, Paris on Saturday - Hermès boots S/S 2014 buro247/ style


----------



## jula

Nicole Scherzinger leaves Cecconi's restaurant in London's Mayfair on Saturday. dailymail


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone and Jay Rutland spotted at the Grand Prix on Sunday at Silverstone (July 6) dailymail


----------



## jula

Naomi Campbell arrives at the British GP in Silverstone on Sunday (July 6) dailymail


----------



## designerdiva40

jula said:


> Alexandra Burke appeared to have forgotten something in the sartorial department as she headed to London's Adelphi Theatre on Friday ahead of her performance in The Bodyguard dailymail



Can anyone ID the colour of Alexandra Burkes Birkin ? TIA


----------



## perlerare

designerdiva40 said:


> Can anyone ID the colour of Alexandra Burkes Birkin ? TIA



Malachite


----------



## designerdiva40

perlerare said:


> Malachite



Really...... Wow it looks so different in this pic..... Looks gorgeous with GHW


----------



## jula

Victoria Silvstedt on her way to the Hotel Du Cap-Eden-Roc in the South of France on Saturday where she later took a dip in the ocean dailymail


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr arrives home with adorable toddle Flynn on Sunday in New York City dailymail


----------



## bababebi

designerdiva40 said:


> Can anyone ID the colour of Alexandra Burkes Birkin ? TIA



I think it is Turquoise actually. Malachite looks greener in pictures.


----------



## loves

miranda's baby is gorgeous. 
and naomi is starting to show her age 
the blonde with the large airbags, i just do not get the necessity of having those done when she'd be so gorgeous au naturel


----------



## perlerare

She explained once on TV that she was given nothing by mother nature. The day she decided to have those done, her life was changed forever....and in a very good way. 
This might be the reason she did it again... to boost her life to the next level....
She seems to be  a very down to earth person. 
I like her SIGNATURE Birkin. _Well done Victoria!_


----------



## brtracy

perlerare said:


> She explained once on TV that she was given nothing by mother nature. The day she decided to have those done, her life was changed forever....and in a very good way.
> This might be the reason she did it again... to boost her life to the next level....
> She seems to be  a very down to earth person.
> I like her SIGNATURE Birkin. _Well done Victoria!_




But her legs are gorgeous! Can't really do anything about height and long legs.


----------



## jula

Reality stars Kim and Kourtney Kardashian fly in from the Hamptons into New York City, New York on July 6, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Uma Thurman leaving the Bristol Hotel in Paris on Sunday dailymail


----------



## perlerare

^
I so much LOVE how she mixes Prada and Hermes !


----------



## audreylita

loves said:


> miranda's baby is gorgeous.
> and naomi is starting to show her age
> the blonde with the large airbags, i just do not get the necessity of having those done when she'd be so gorgeous au naturel



The 'blonde with the large airbags' is a gentleman's model, if you will.


----------



## alterego

perlerare said:


> ^
> i so much love how she mixes prada and hermes !


+1


----------



## jula

Carine Roitfeld attends the Versace show as part of Paris Fashion Week - Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2014-2015 on July 6, 2014 in Paris, France. - Hermès S/S 2015 boots zimbio


----------



## arabesques

perlerare said:


> She explained once on TV that she was given nothing by mother nature. The day she decided to have those done, her life was changed forever....and in a very good way.
> This might be the reason she did it again... to boost her life to the next level....
> She seems to be  a very down to earth person.
> I like her SIGNATURE Birkin. _Well done Victoria!_



  I was justing thinking that when I saw this pictureI love how she *always* has this taupe Birken.  Just fabulous.



jula said:


> Uma Thurman leaving the Bristol Hotel in Paris on Sunday dailymail



I love everything about this.  My new aesthetic role model.

Could anyone ID the type of Kelly.  It's simply delicious.


----------



## jula

arabesques said:


> I was justing thinking that when I saw this pictureI love how she *always* has this taupe Birken.  Just fabulous.
> 
> 
> I love everything about this.  My new aesthetic role model.
> 
> Could anyone ID the type of Kelly.  It's simply delicious.



 Victoria really uses her Birkin. 

Uma's Kelly looks like VN. 


 Carine Roitfeld arrives at Schiaparelli show as part of Paris Fashion Week - Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2014-2015 at on July 7, 2014 in Paris, France - Hermès S/S 2015 boots buro247


----------



## jula

Farida Khelfa attends the Schiaparelli show as part of Paris Fashion Week - Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2014-2015 on July 7, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio/ getty


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga pictured on Sunday (July 6) in Toronto, Canada. justjared


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera keeps it comfy in her fave Raiders ball cap while running errands at her local Petco in Los Angeles on Sunday afternoon (July 6). justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great pics, *jula*, thanks! 

Such eye-candy ~ can't decide which one I like best, Maybe a toss-up between Carine Roitfeld or Miranda Kerr. Both wear H beautifully.


----------



## Hyangsoo

Does anyone know if Miranda's b is a 35 or 40? Being a supermodel I'm sure she's much taller than most of us, but her b is the perfect proportion for her!


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday dailymail



I want to know what Miranda puts in her B. It always looks full, but not heavy. A sweater perhaps. What would a model deems necessity to carry around in her bag?


----------



## Mycc

Does anyone know what leather and size Naya Rivera's Kelly is? 32 Chèvre?


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Uma Thurman leaving the Bristol Hotel in Paris on Sunday dailymail



Love her red sandals!


----------



## lv_luva

=jula;27036374]Heidi Klum exits her hotel with a smile on her face on Tuesday (July 1) in New York City. justjared[/QUOTE]

Love her B!   Is it Barenia?


----------



## jula

lv_luva said:


> Love her B!   Is it Barenia?




No. I'd say Gold. 



Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian exiting a baby shower at Babies 'R' Us on Monday (July 7) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pics, *jula*, thanks!
> 
> Such eye-candy ~ can't decide which one I like best, Maybe a toss-up between Carine Roitfeld or Miranda Kerr. Both wear H beautifully.





Carine Roitfeld sitting next to Glenda Bailey at the Giambattista Valli Haute Couture show in Paris (July 7) vogue.it


----------



## duna

^^^ I really don't like those boots, even if they're H!


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Naya Rivera keeps it comfy in her fave Raiders ball cap while running errands at her local Petco in Los Angeles on Sunday afternoon (July 6). justjared


I love how super under the radar she looks dispite that iconic bag on her shoulder. I would never guess it were her if she stood in line next to me at the drug store.  A perfect example how casual and relaxed a Kelly can look.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday dailymail





jula said:


> Miranda Kerr arrives home with adorable toddle Flynn on Sunday in New York City dailymail




Thanks for the eye candy * jula!* 

Miranda always looks SO good!


----------



## jula

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks for the eye candy * jula!*
> 
> Miranda always looks SO good!



You're welcome! 



Nicole Scherzinger reveals her ample cleavage after arriving at Key 103 studios in Manchester on Tuesday morning dailymail


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## UnderstatedEdgy

Jamie Chua

Love the bag charm!! Does anyone know what it's called?

http://33.media.tumblr.com/4b9d11d31872c9c03fd435e6d35783cd/tumblr_msbv3dEheQ1ss4ieso5_r1_1280.jpg


----------



## panthere55

miriammarquez said:


> Lindsay Lohan



Is that a stain on her kelly?


----------



## UnderstatedEdgy

panthere55 said:


> Is that a stain on her kelly?



I believe so...shame...


----------



## Gixxer

panthere55 said:


> Is that a stain on her kelly?



Maybe it's the fake tan. Oompa Loompa + toile = disaster.


----------



## chicinthecity777

miriammarquez said:


> Lindsay Lohan



Everything she has/wear always looks dirty to me. EVERYTHING!


----------



## brtracy

UnderstatedEdgy said:


> Jamie Chua
> 
> Love the bag charm!! Does anyone know what it's called?
> 
> http://33.media.tumblr.com/4b9d11d31872c9c03fd435e6d35783cd/tumblr_msbv3dEheQ1ss4ieso5_r1_1280.jpg




Chrome of hearts


----------



## Suzie

miriammarquez said:


> Lindsay Lohan



She looks after her belongings like she looks after herself (not at all)!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian arrived in Paris on Wednesday morning dailymail


----------



## Couture Coco

xiangxiang0731 said:


> everything she has/wear always looks dirty to me. Everything!



+1


----------



## Couture Coco

Suzie said:


> She looks after her belongings like she looks after herself (not at all)!



+1. I don't think toile is best suited to her *ahem* lifestyle


----------



## Winterbaby

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Everything she has/wear always looks dirty to me. EVERYTHING!


 
Exactly. she always looks so dirty.


----------



## jula

Tamara and Petra Ecclestone enjoyed lunch together at London's Scalini restaurant on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## UnderstatedEdgy

Thanks! I'm on the hunt to find it to try this on my black birkin with PHW. Love it or hate it, possibly bag damaging??


----------



## UnderstatedEdgy

brtracy said:


> Chrome of hearts



Thanks! I'm on the hunt to find it to try this on my black birkin with PHW. Love it or hate it, possibly bag damaging??


----------



## jula

She really loves those shoes, doesn't she....

Kim Kardashian on her way to the Valentino HC show in Paris (July 9) dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Everything she has/wear always looks dirty to me. EVERYTHING!



*xiangxiang*, you said it best about LL, +1000%

I'm about to add KK to that list. I have given up on her, despite all of her H bags.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and Balmain's creative director Olivier Rousteing step out in Paris (July 9) dailymail


----------



## panthere55

Gixxer said:


> Maybe it's the fake tan. Oompa Loompa + toile = disaster.



Hahaha! Could be!


----------



## panthere55

jula said:


> She really loves those shoes, doesn't she....
> 
> Kim Kardashian on her way to the Valentino HC show in Paris (July 9) dailymail



They must be comfortable! Will try to get them in black! Saw them at madison ave boutique but had no time to try them on


----------



## duna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Everything she has/wear always looks dirty to me. EVERYTHING!



ITA, plus she looks ten years older than she is!


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, you said it best about LL, +1000%
> 
> I'm about to add KK to that list. I have given up on her, despite all of her H bags.



I agree 100%! And, call me a prude, but I cannot stand all these boobs showing and these plunging neck lines, it's sooo vulgar!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, you said it best about LL, +1000%
> 
> I'm about to add KK to that list. I have given up on her, despite all of her H bags.





duna said:


> I agree 100%! And, call me a prude, but I cannot stand all these boobs showing and these plunging neck lines, it's sooo vulgar!



+ this assembly.  No need to say more...


----------



## jula

Carine Roitfeld attends the Valentino Haute Couture show in Paris (July 9) vogue.it


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Carine Roitfeld attends the Valentino Haute Couture show in Paris (July 9) vogue.it



Her face scares me a little. Sorry it just does.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kendall Jenner made their way out of the Westminster Hotel in Paris on Thursday morning. dailymail


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Carine Roitfeld attends the Valentino Haute Couture show in Paris (July 9) vogue.it



Do you know who makes the dress and belt?  I love this look and will hunt it down if it's still current!


----------



## audreylita

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Her face scares me a little. Sorry it just does.



She needs a little color in her face.  A good foundation would be a start.


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> She needs a little color in her face.  A good foundation would be a start.



Agreed.


----------



## Katel

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Her face scares me a little. Sorry it just does.



haha me too! 

and + 1 to all your recent comments, duna - and those boots - even once are too much!


----------



## Mindi B

I liked the boots with the matching print skirt/dress (it was lots 'o' print, but intentionally so), but on their own, they really don't work, do they?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Katel said:


> haha me too!
> 
> and + 1 to all your recent comments, duna - and those boots - even once are too much!





Mindi B said:


> I liked the boots with the matching print skirt/dress (it was lots 'o' print, but intentionally so), but on their own, they really don't work, do they?



They remind me of Hunter Wellington boots...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Her face scares me a little. Sorry it just does.



I think she'd benefit from some concealer and an eyebrow shaping.


----------



## mlemee

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr leaves her New York apartment on Thursday with her three-year-old son Flynn dailymail



Seriously? This photo is so staged she makes the Kardashians look casual


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mindi B said:


> I liked the boots with the matching print skirt/dress (it was lots 'o' print, but intentionally so), but on their own, they really don't work, do they?


I'm on my own here but I absolutely love the boots. Print boots can work surprisingly well.


----------



## QuelleFromage

UnderstatedEdgy said:


> Thanks! I'm on the hunt to find it to try this on my black birkin with PHW. Love it or hate it, possibly bag damaging??


I have a Chrome Hearts charm on my gold Birkin, and I chose one with rounded edges as the salesperson specifically told me these charms can scratch your bag...so yes


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think she'd benefit from some concealer and an eyebrow shaping.



 and perhaps some proper sleep and food too?


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Her face scares me a little. Sorry it just does.



its her eyebags..

i think those boots can work, if worn by someone like peony lim..



xiangxiang0731 said:


> and perhaps some proper sleep and food too?



nothing can undo past abuse to your mind and body..that's what her eyes reminds me of.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> its her eyebags..
> 
> nothing can undo past abuse to your mind and body..that's what her eyes reminds me of.



It's not just the eye bags. The skin condition and tone, the eye brows, the hollowed cheeks etc. I agree with over-burning yourself can cause permanent damage.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's not just the eye bags. The skin condition and tone, the eye brows, the hollowed cheeks etc. I agree with over-burning yourself can cause permanent damage.



i actually mean another type of abuse  i have friends who has that haunted look and they lead a certain lifestyle..

ok :back2topic:


----------



## jula

audreylita said:


> Do you know who makes the dress and belt?  I love this look and will hunt it down if it's still current!



I actually think Carine is wearing a top and a Balenciaga skirt (belt seems to be attached to the skirt), which is not from the current collection. 



Jennifer Lopez and her adorable daughter Emme, six, headed out in Paris on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> i actually mean another type of abuse  i have friends who has that haunted look and they lead a certain lifestyle..
> 
> ok :back2topic:



Ahhh... I got it now. Back to topic indeed!


----------



## biscuit1

jula said:


> I actually think Carine is wearing a top and a Balenciaga skirt (belt seems to be attached to the skirt), which is not from the current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and her adorable daughter Emme, six, headed out in Paris on Wednesday dailymail


 
Is this child wearing eye make up ?  Those eyelashes look huge.


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> its her eyebags..
> 
> i think those boots can work, if worn by someone like peony lim..
> 
> 
> 
> nothing can undo past abuse to your mind and body..that's what her eyes reminds me of.



+1 on both the boots and the abuse. I had a boyfriend many years ago whose mother dieted, tanned and smoked excessively. Her skin had the same look, unfortunately. 

The boots are sort of fabulous with an all-black outfit. I agree they'd look great on Peony Lim.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> its her eyebags..
> 
> i think those boots can work, if worn by someone like peony lim..
> 
> 
> 
> *nothing can undo past abuse to your mind and body..that's what her eyes reminds me of.*



Very observant, *chincac*. Never thought of CR that way


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Victoria Silvstedt on her way to the Hotel Du Cap-Eden-Roc in the South of France on Saturday where she later took a dip in the ocean dailymail


 My favourite Sweet Swede Thanks darling jula


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Mischa Barton spotted leaving The Chiltern Firehouse in London on Friday dailymail


 Poor girl, she has the most unfortunate looking legs I have seen in a long time. Sadly there is nothing she can do about it either, no matter her weight they will Always remain log like.  Gorgeous hair colour though.


----------



## wantitneedit

lovely64 said:


> Poor girl, she has the most unfortunate looking legs I have seen in a long time. Sadly there is nothing she can do about it either, no matter her weight they will Always remain log like.  Gorgeous hair colour though.



ah, two new ways to describe my legs, unfortunate and log-like!  
actually kat if i recall correctly she may have had slimmer legs when she was on The O.C.  She's probably now very bloated and suffering through some health problems....


----------



## lovely64

wantitneedit said:


> ah, two new ways to describe my legs, unfortunate and log-like!
> actually kat if i recall correctly she may have had slimmer legs when she was on The O.C.  She's probably now very bloated and suffering through some health problems....



I think the shape of her legs have been the same but maybe less so when she was skinnier. My comment was harsh and I apologize if I offended anyone. I do feel she could dress better and more figure apropriate, but who am I to judge? I'm a nobody with problem areas of my own of course. Although I am not in the public eye.

If some comments are made about these stars, negative or positive, they are absolutely not meant to offend members here. I hope that is understood. Of course we are all humans and the best thing would be to be always kind. I try but fail now and again.

Hugs sweetie


----------



## wantitneedit

lovely64 said:


> I think the shape of her legs have been the same but maybe less so when she was skinnier. My comment was harsh and I apologize if I offended anyone. I do feel she could dress better and more figure apropriate, but who am I to judge? I'm a nobody with problem areas of my own of course. Although I am not in the public eye.
> 
> If some comments are made about these stars, negative or positive, they are absolutely not meant to offend members here. I hope that is understood. Of course we are all humans and the best thing would be to be always kind. I try but fail now and again.
> 
> Hugs sweetie




No offence taken at all gorgeous kat, in fact I can see that  her shape legs were always there just that the size could have changed over the years. And at my ripe old age I'm still learning what fashion works for me and what doesn't.  I probably fail on a daily basis with fashion and I given that I am curvy it's extra challenging.  Still, this forum and you in particular inspire me to have fun trying.....


----------



## lovely64

wantitneedit said:


> No offence taken at all gorgeous kat, in fact I can see that  her shape legs were always there just that the size could have changed over the years. And at my ripe old age I'm still learning what fashion works for me and what doesn't.  I probably fail on a daily basis with fashion and I given that I am curvy it's extra challenging.  Still, this forum and you in particular inspire me to have fun trying.....



Thank you so much for your kindness. You are the last person on this forum I would ever want to offend! I like you a lot and I always have!


----------



## jula

lovely64 said:


> My favourite Sweet Swede Thanks darling jula



 Missed you in this thread!


Alex Gerrard was seen beaming in her home city of Liverpool on Friday (July 11) dailymail


----------



## jula

Frankie Sandford and fiance Wayne Bridge dine out at Nobu Berkeley in central London (July 10) dailymail


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Missed you in this thread!
> 
> 
> Alex Gerrard was seen beaming in her home city of Liverpool on Friday (July 11) dailymail


----------



## purplepoodles

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Her face scares me a little. Sorry it just does.




Worries me too but CR is a long time Parisian fashion & media expert and has to understand the power of her image. Would be very surprised if she doesn't know exactly what she is doing.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday dailymail



My favorite pics of MK.   Thanks *Jula*


----------



## biorin

I know someone asked earlier, but does anyone know the style name/price of those lovely H sandals Kimmy K seems to have gotten grafted onto her feet? They really are so versatile.


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> Reality stars Kim and Kourtney Kardashian fly in from the Hamptons into New York City, New York on July 6, 2014. zimbio


I know these pics are for the Hermes items but I am so tired of the Kardashians especially Kim Kardashian.  Cant we just boycott them?  She is like a cartoon of a human being and with her very obvious recent injections etc  she is starting to get those weird facial distortions a la Jocelyn Wildenstein


----------



## Hermesaholic

Anyone know who makes Uma's red suede platform sandals?  They are awesome!


----------



## jula

Jessica Chastain and her boyfriend Gian Luca Passi de Preposulo keep their arms around each other while walking towards a boat on Friday (July 11) in Ischia, Italy - Carre Cube CW15 justjared/ hermes


----------



## biorin

Hermesaholic said:


> Anyone know who makes Uma's red suede platform sandals?  They are awesome!



I want to say Prada but I could very well be wrong!


----------



## purseinsanity

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone Birkin Blue Croc



Anyone know which blue this is?


----------



## jula

chkpfbeliever said:


> My favorite pics of MK.   Thanks *Jula*



 


Kris Jenner was in good spirits as she headed to lunch in Sherman Oaks on Friday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jessica Chastain boards a yacht with boyfriend Gian Luca Passi de Preposulo in Ischia, Italy on Saturday -  Carre Cube CW15 dailymail


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Jessica Chastain boards a yacht with boyfriend Gian Luca Passi de Preposulo in Ischia, Italy on Saturday -  Carre Cube CW15 dailymail



LOVE this look.  I may have to add this scarf to my collection.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Jessica Chastain boards a yacht with boyfriend Gian Luca Passi de Preposulo in Ischia, Italy on Saturday -  Carre Cube CW15 dailymail



She totally nailed this look! It would look a total mess on me!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, I can't do the retro headscarf thing, either, but it looks fantastic on others!  Pamela Anderson did this recently as well, and it was equally splendid.


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian wraps a plaid shirt around her waist while touching down at LAX Airport on Saturday (July 12) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## CanadianGal

Is there any youtube video that shows how to tie head scarf properly? I really want to try that look next time I'm on a beach vacation.


----------



## lanit

jula said:


> Jessica Chastain and her boyfriend Gian Luca Passi de Preposulo keep their arms around each other while walking towards a boat on Friday (July 11) in Ischia, Italy - Carre Cube CW15 justjared/ hermes



Love this combo! Does anyone know the brand label of her bag? Such a pretty blush color.


----------



## QKay

lanit said:


> Love this combo! Does anyone know the brand label of her bag? Such a pretty blush color.


Louis Vuitton soft lockit.
Her whole look is really chic!


----------



## lanit

jula said:


> Jessica Chastain and her boyfriend Gian Luca Passi de Preposulo keep their arms around each other while walking towards a boat on Friday (July 11) in Ischia, Italy - Carre Cube CW15 justjared/ hermes





QKay said:


> Louis Vuitton soft lockit.
> Her whole look is really chic!



Thanks! This bag might be my perfect work bag.


----------



## sabgianna

Irina Shayk and Christiano Ronaldo from Fashionclimaxx IG
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## HerLuv

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian wraps a plaid shirt around her waist while touching down at LAX Airport on Saturday (July 12) in Los Angeles. justjared



What color is Khloe's birkin? Thanks


----------



## chicinthecity777

lanit said:


> Thanks! This bag might be my perfect work bag.



The price is almost on par with a birkin. And it takes almost just as long as one would wait for a birkin too.


----------



## jula

lanit said:


> Love this combo! Does anyone know the brand label of her bag? Such a pretty blush color.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> The price is almost on par with a birkin. And it takes almost just as long as one would wait for a birkin too.



$4,250.00

You can order the bag online from the LV website

http://us.louisvuitton.com/front/#/eng_US/Collections/Women/Handbags/products/Lockit-M94594




HerLuv said:


> What color is Khloe's birkin? Thanks



Iris 



Eva Longoria stepped out in Sherman Oaks, California, on Saturday dailymail


----------



## HerLuv

jula said:


> Iris
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jula.. it looks very blue


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> $4,250.00
> 
> You can order the bag online from the LV website
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/front/#/eng_US/Collections/Women/Handbags/products/Lockit-M94594



Sorry I confused this bag with the LV bespoke bag service which Lockit is offer for special order. 

ETA: that option is £5000+ and 6 months wait for it to be made.


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^ The special order option is a different shape.


----------



## lanit

Thank you Jula. I've inquired and will see if the weight and size might work or not. I wonder how tall JC is, she seems to carry it well, and most actresses are small framed and slender.


----------



## duna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The price is almost on par with a birkin. And it takes almost just as long as one would wait for a birkin too.



Not quite, they're 2880 Euros. I tried them on at my local LV, they had all the colorways. I'm debating whether to buy it, it's a bit heavy.....although the pink is lovely I rather liked the purple one on me, I'm too old for the pink

Sorry, back to topic!


----------



## jula

lanit said:


> Thank you Jula. I've inquired and will see if the weight and size might work or not. I wonder how tall JC is, she seems to carry it well, and most actresses are small framed and slender.



You're welcome!



Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini out shopping on Friday afternoon (July 11) in the Hamptons, New York. justjared


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini out shopping on Friday afternoon (July 11) in the Hamptons, New York. justjared



I love Jennifer's dress!!


----------



## Mindi B

It's got to be Cavalli, right?


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Not quite, they're 2880 Euros. I tried them on at my local LV, they had all the colorways. I'm debating whether to buy it, it's a bit heavy.....although the pink is lovely I rather liked the purple one on me, I'm too old for the pink
> 
> Sorry, back to topic!



See my posts above yours.


----------



## jula

Mindi B said:


> It's got to be Cavalli, right?



Nope. 




Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love Jennifer's dress!!



The dress is by Camilla.
http://www.intermixonline.com/product/camilla+exclusive+savanna+asymmetric+maxi+dress.do?country=US&utm_source=2178999&utm_campaign=CommissionJunction&utm_medium=Affiliate


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, somebody was inspired by Cavalli.  That animal print mix, I guess it's not copyrighted!


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian is seen at LAX on July 13, 2014. zimbio


----------



## Madam Bijoux

That poor Birkin looks like it's going to explode.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Madam Bijoux said:


> That poor Birkin looks like it's going to explode.


....so does her upper lip. Why did she do that?


----------



## duna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sorry I confused this bag with the LV bespoke bag service which Lockit is offer for special order.
> 
> ETA: that option is £5000+ and 6 months wait for it to be made.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> See my posts above yours.



Oops sorry my dear, I missed it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Oops sorry my dear, I missed it!



It's OK dear I was dumb to have confused it in the first place. But I have to say I loved the LV bespoke lockit offering when they showed a sample bag to me. but at £5000+ a pop, I'd rather get an H bag.


----------



## alterego

Israeli_Flava said:


> ....so does her upper lip. Why did she do that?


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster is seen on the phone in LA on July 13, 2014. zimbio


----------



## frou frou

jula said:


> Carine Roitfeld attends the Valentino Haute Couture show in Paris (July 9) vogue.it




Am I the only one who thinks this 60yr old woman looks confident and sensational? 
She has a perfect  shape and hasn't messed around with her face too much,  I hate that puffed up look that so many aspire to with fillers , fat injections etc to hide the normal loss  of facial volume concurrent with ageing. People don't criticise the  bigger women:so slim is OK too !!
 Rant over     

You can see where I'm coming from LOL ...


----------



## duna

frou frou said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this 60yr old woman looks confident and sensational?
> She has a perfect  shape and hasn't messed around with her face too much,  I hate that puffed up look that so many aspire to with fillers , fat injections etc to hide the normal loss  of facial volume concurrent with ageing. People don't criticise the  bigger women:so slim is OK too !!
> Rant over
> 
> You can see where I'm coming from LOL ...



I agree with you, I take my hat off to her for being so confident! I hate those puffed up faces too, so unatural! I'm only 3 years younger than she is, and I have aged well (thanks to good genes!), I've never done anything to my face, nor do I intend to! As the iconic Inès de la Fressange (my age) once said "I will think about plastic surgery the day I see a result that I like" she couldn't have said it better!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> ....*so does her upper lip*. Why did she do that?



*IF*, I was just thinking the same things about her lip. It looks totally different. Her BE B looks good though, just to stay on topic, lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> ....so does her upper lip. Why did she do that?


----------



## jula

Kyle Richards and family on a shopping spree (and filming for RHOBH) on Robertson Blv. in Los Angeles on Sunday (13th July 2014) contactmusic


----------



## thay

Catt Sadler (E! news host) from thecatwalk.com


----------



## Freckles1

duna said:


> I agree with you, I take my hat off to her for being so confident! I hate those puffed up faces too, so unatural! I'm only 3 years younger than she is, and I have aged well (thanks to good genes!), I've never done anything to my face, nor do I intend to! As the iconic Inès de la Fressange (my age) once said "I will think about plastic surgery the day I see a result that I like" she couldn't have said it better!!




I bet you are gorgeous!!! Age is a question of mind over matter..... If you don't mind, it doesn't matter....


----------



## duna

Cocogirly said:


> Kim Kardashian with Hermes Black Crocodile Birkin (CREDITS: The 7 Most Outrageous Celebrity Birkins www.dailystylescoop.com)



Where is she at the North Pole with that fur?? 

Oops, I think it's an old photo...


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez showed off her legs in a miniskirt while out shopping in New York on Monday dailymail


----------



## Blue Rain

Is that Chanel? I haven't seen one like this before.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

thay said:


> Catt Sadler (E! news host) from thecatwalk.com



Love Catt Sadler's outfit and her CDC makes it perfect!


----------



## jula

Blue Rain said:


> Is that Chanel? I haven't seen one like this before.



Yes. Part of the Dallas collection and should be in stores right now.


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Yes. Part of the Dallas collection and should be in stores right now.


 
Thanks, Jula. 

J Lo wore it well...


----------



## drshoo

jula said:


> Kyle Richards and family on a shopping spree (and filming for RHOBH) on Robertson Blv. in Los Angeles on Sunday (13th July 2014) contactmusic


Can anyone ID the dress??? thanks much


----------



## jula

Victoria Silvstedt relaxes in Mykonos, Greece. dailymail


----------



## jula

drshoo said:


> Can anyone ID the dress??? thanks much



Nasty Gal - Viola lace dress
http://www.nastygal.com/product/viola-lace-dress--ivory?utm_source=commission_junction&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate&cj_linkd=11085047&cj_webid=2178999&cj_sid=1035949646&cj_affid=1909792&cj_affname=ShopStyle.com&utm_content=1909792


----------



## drshoo

jula said:


> Nasty Gal - Viola lace dress
> http://www.nastygal.com/product/viola-lace-dress--ivory?utm_source=commission_junction&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate&cj_linkd=11085047&cj_webid=2178999&cj_sid=1035949646&cj_affid=1909792&cj_affname=ShopStyle.com&utm_content=1909792


Thanks!! Truly appreciate your quick response!


----------



## jula

drshoo said:


> Thanks!! Truly appreciate your quick response!



You're welcome!


Tamara Ecclestone has a lunch date with friends in London (July 16) dailymail


----------



## jula

Mel B looked effortlessly chic for a dinner date with her husband, Stephen Belafonte on Wednesday evening (July 16) dailymail


----------



## Mindi B

I don't NEED a pink Birkin.  I don't WANT a pink Birkin.  I LOVE her pink Birkin.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Mel B looked effortlessly chic for a dinner date with her husband, Stephen Belafonte on Wednesday evening (July 16) dailymail



Could there be another color that looks better on her? No way! I die. I *want *one Mindi!!!


----------



## jula

Morgan Freeman and Tea Leoni speak onstage at the 'Madam Secretary' panel during the CBS Network portion of the 2014 Summer Television Critics Association at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on July 17, 2014 in Beverly Hills, California. zimbio


----------



## CanadianGal

^ wow good eyes!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> I don't NEED a pink Birkin.  I don't WANT a pink Birkin.  I LOVE her pink Birkin.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Could there be another color that looks better on her? No way! I die. I *want *one Mindi!!!



*Mindi* and *IF*, I so agree!!! Pink Bs RULE on Mel B and just in general, lol.


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr waves to the photographers and her fans while stepping out of her apartment building on Thursday (July 17) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Tea Leoni attends the CBS, CW And Showtime Party as part of the TCA Summer Press Tour (July 17) dailymail


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster has her hands full while doing some shopping in West Hollywood, California on July 17, 2014. zimbio


----------



## Mindi B

Jordana just looks so normal, in a really good way.  Love to see her using her Hermes.  Compare to Miranda "Gosh, I had no idea the paparazzi would be here" Kerr.   Ms. Kerr is undeniably photogenic and well-styled, but these "candid" photo ops, puh-leez.


----------



## jula

NeNe Leakes was seen coming out of Watch What Happens Live studios in SoHo, NY, on Tuesday (July 15) sandrarose/ instagram
Apparently she did it herself....


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum heads to her car after a workout in Beverly Hills (July 16, 2014) celebmafia


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> NeNe Leakes was seen coming out of Watch What Happens Live studios in SoHo, NY, on Tuesday (July 15) sandrarose/ instagram
> Apparently she did it herself....



This isn't art, just graffiti.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you for all of the pics Jula! 

And this pic made me laugh out loud. I know that I'm not in the majority here: but, I take it that her B has been festooned with personal quotes of hers... so, I love it.  And it's nice to see such pretty twillys on the handles, too.  



jula said:


> NeNe Leakes was seen coming out of &#8216;Watch What Happens Live&#8217; studios in SoHo, NY, on Tuesday (July 15) sandrarose/ instagram
> Apparently she did it herself....


----------



## Katel

Gaga via Instagram (nipple included  )


----------



## Katel

...


----------



## Blue Rain

Katel said:


> Gaga via Instagram (nipple included  )


 
Did gaga just flash a ... ?!


----------



## aquahot

jula said:


> NeNe Leakes was seen coming out of Watch What Happens Live studios in SoHo, NY, on Tuesday (July 15) sandrarose/ instagram
> Apparently she did it herself....


I am very sad seeing this


----------



## jula

Mel B enjoys a dinner date with her husband Stephen Belafonte at Mastro's Steakhouse in West Hollywood, California on July 17, 2014 zimbio


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr headed to her New York home on Thursday in a sleek black and white ensemble dailymail


----------



## audreylita

Katel said:


> Gaga via Instagram (nipple included  )



Way too much information.


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera arrives at Sunset Tower in LA on Thursday (July 17) tumblr


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr headed to her New York home on Thursday in a sleek black and white ensemble dailymail



Loooove... Miranda's red shoes. Please help me id them. Got to get me some of that!


----------



## perlerare

Blue Rain said:


> Loooove... Miranda's red shoes. Please help me id them. Got to get me some of that!



Valentino ?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

It's valentino


----------



## Suzie

Blue Rain said:


> Loooove... Miranda's red shoes. Please help me id them. Got to get me some of that!



She has worn them before and they were identified as Valentino.


----------



## Blue Rain

Thanks for your help.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^^ Thanks, ladies! I was looking for an ID on Miranda Kerr's heels, too. Off to Valentino, I go!


----------



## QuelleFromage

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster has her hands full while doing some shopping in West Hollywood, California on July 17, 2014. zimbio


Oh, this is hilarious. I saw her on the street and noticed the Evelyne with Nike gear, had no idea who she was at all.


----------



## QuelleFromage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^^^ Thanks, ladies! I was looking for an ID on Miranda Kerr's heels, too. Off to Valentino, I go!


Yep, me too! Her style bores me a little but those shoes I love.


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr is seeing stripes while arriving at her apartment on Saturday (July 19) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr donned a cute and chic ensemble while stepping out for a meeting at the Mandarin Hotel in the Big Apple on Saturday (July 19) justjared


----------



## KatlynB

Nene Leakes is so tacky


----------



## Julide

KatlynB said:


> Nene Leakes is so tacky




Compared to who?


----------



## Anfang

Julide said:


> Compared to who?


^:lolots:


----------



## cr1stalangel

Julide said:


> Compared to who?



POW!!


----------



## purselover888

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr donned a cute and chic ensemble while stepping out for a meeting at the Mandarin Hotel in the Big Apple on Saturday (July 19) justjared



Sorry but Miranda Kerr's style does not inspire me in the least bit.  She doesn't look terrible because her hair and makeup are always done, she's thin and neat.  But wearing that big black birkin in the summer with black top and black print constantly is a bit nonsensical...Just my opinion...


----------



## Mindi B

I like her style, but ITA that it's not inspiring.  It's very safe.  It would be fun to see her in more daring looks, and she surely has the body for it. . . Hasn't she rocked a pair of OTK, high-heeled Hermes boots in the past?  More of that, please!


----------



## Suzie

I might be in the minority but I love Miranda Kerr's looks. I don't mind her playing it safe and gorgeous. Better than the other tragics that we see (ahem, Kim Kardashian). She is always polished and stunning with perfect make-up so give me her looks any day above the others!


----------



## Mindi B

You have a good point, Suzie, and sometimes the celebs can't win--we complain they do too much or not enough!  Miranda does always look appropriate and chic, which is more than I can say for myself, alas!  I would love to see her with a different H bag, though.  Maybe as a young mother, she should consider a shoulder style?  How about a brightly-colored Evelyne, hmmmm?


----------



## catsinthebag

Suzie said:


> I might be in the minority but I love Miranda Kerr's looks. I don't mind her playing it safe and gorgeous. Better than the other tragics that we see (ahem, Kim Kardashian). She is always polished and stunning with perfect make-up so give me her looks any day above the others!



I'm with you, Suzie. I'll take classy and boring over train wreck any day. I also love that her H bags look like she really uses them -- we see the same ones over and over, often stuffed to the gills. I get the feeling she chooses black and Etoupe for the same reasons many of us would -- because they go with everything and you can really USE them!


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr donned a cute and chic ensemble while stepping out for a meeting at the Mandarin Hotel in the Big Apple on Saturday (July 19) justjared


Miranda's style is refined and timeless, I always love seeing her on these pages.
Can anyone ID her skirt?


----------



## jula

Monceau said:


> Miranda's style is refined and timeless, I always love seeing her on these pages.
> Can anyone ID her skirt?



Topshop. From last year's collection.


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon appeared to be heading to the Lancerx Dermatology clinic on Saturday (July 19) in Beverly Hills, Calif. justjared


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> Topshop. From last year's collection.


Such a wealth of knowledge, *Jula*!
Thank you for curating one of my favorite guilty pleasures!


----------



## jula

Monceau said:


> Such a wealth of knowledge, *Jula*!
> Thank you for curating one of my favorite guilty pleasures!



 It's my pleasure. 



Molly Sims attends the CMEE 6th Annual Family Fair at Children's Museum of the East End on July 19, 2014 in Bridgehampton, New York. - Corfou Thong Sandal dailymail/ zimbio/ hermes


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner made her way to a private jet at an airport in Los Angeles on Saturday, where she was about to fly solo to her next destination dailymail


----------



## jula

Leah Remini snaps J-Lo's pool outfit dailymail


----------



## jula

Ozzy and Sharon Osbourne were seen shopping together at Barneys in Beverly Hills on Sunday dailymail


----------



## jula

Real Housewives Of Miami star Lisa Hochstein and her plastic surgeon husband Lenny turned up at the Caffe Swimwear fashion show  during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Swim 2015 at The Raleigh in Miami Beach on Sunday dailymail


----------



## jula

Sarah Ferguson was spotted strolling the streets of Dubrovnik with Slavica Ecclestone, ex-wife of F1 supremo Bernie Ecclestone dailymail


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jula said:


> Mel B looked effortlessly chic for a dinner date with her husband, Stephen Belafonte on Wednesday evening (July 16) dailymail



That looks like a 'Rose Lipstick' B ?


----------



## jula

chkpfbeliever said:


> That looks like a 'Rose Lipstick' B ?


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday (July 21) dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday (July 21) dailymail



Miranda Kerr's legs go on for miles! She really won the lottery in the genetic pool. Also, for once her B doesn't look overly stuffed. Love her shoes. AGAIN.


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday (July 21) dailymail



She's always neat as a pin, even in jeans.  And gorgeous with good taste!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

audreylita said:


> She's always neat as a pin, even in jeans.  And gorgeous with good taste!



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria arrives at the LAX airport from Spain on Monday dailymail


----------



## HfromT

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday (July 21) dailymail



^^^WOW...she looks perfect, in my opinion, and those shoes! *Jula*, can you possibly ID the shirt for me? I love how Miranda really uses her H bags (although her Kelly has been MIA for a while).


----------



## jula

HfromT said:


> ^^^WOW...she looks perfect, in my opinion, and those shoes! *Jula*, can you possibly ID the shirt for me? I love how Miranda really uses her H bags (although her Kelly has been MIA for a while).



7 For All Mankind

btw. her leopard print mules are Miu Miu


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Miranda Kerr's legs go on for miles! She really won the lottery in the genetic pool. Also, for once her B doesn't look overly stuffed. Love her shoes. AGAIN.





audreylita said:


> She's always neat as a pin, even in jeans.  And gorgeous with good taste!





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I couldn't agree more!





HfromT said:


> ^^^WOW...she looks perfect, in my opinion, and those shoes! *Jula*, can you possibly ID the shirt for me? I love how Miranda really uses her H bags (although her Kelly has been MIA for a while).



She always looks picture perfect for the camera. She's definitely won the gene lottery. I wonder how long does she take to get ready in the morning although no amount of time getting ready can make me look like her that's for sure.


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> Eva Longoria arrives at the LAX airport from Spain on Monday dailymail



I am loving Eva's look here! So casual, yet so chic!


----------



## HfromT

jula said:


> 7 For All Mankind
> 
> btw. her leopard print mules are Miu Miu




Jula...you are a gem!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh Mighty jula, font of all fashion knowledge:  Who makes Eva's cute leopardy sweatpants?

ETA:  LOL!  Just did a quick Google, and websites are calling those sweatpants "bizarre"!  I like 'em.  I guess I'm bizarre!


----------



## jula

Mindi B said:


> Oh Mighty jula, font of all fashion knowledge:  Who makes Eva's cute leopardy sweatpants?
> 
> ETA:  LOL!  Just did a quick Google, and websites are calling those sweatpants "bizarre"!  I like 'em.  I guess I'm bizarre!



  Lauren Moshi


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Oh Mighty jula!  I guess as long as I have something Hermes with me, I can get away with the occasional "bizarre" choice.  Keeps life interesting!


----------



## jmen

HfromT said:


> Jula...you are a gem!!



Julia,  you continue to amaze/astound me.  You are the encyclopedia of who made what in the fashion world. 


Flashback -- to elementary school  (B.C. I might add) where in unison we would respond to the question who made us.  God made . . .    So in that vein, All hail to the Goddess of fashion knowledge!


----------



## jula

jmen said:


> Julia,  you continue to amaze/astound me.  You are the encyclopedia of who made what in the fashion world.
> 
> 
> Flashback -- to elementary school * (B.C. I might add)* where in unison we would respond to the question who made us.  God made . . .    So in that vein, All hail to the Goddess of fashion knowledge!







Nicole Scherzinger on her way to the Lady Gaga concert in LA on Tuesday. dailymail


----------



## Madam Bijoux

jula said:


> Nicole Scherzinger on her way to the Lady Gaga concert in LA on Tuesday. dailymail


 
Love the color of her lipstick.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk touched down in New York on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Ronan Keating was joined by girlfriend Storm Uechtritz for The Marks & Spencer Marie Keating Foundation Celebrity Golf Classic on the Palmer Course at the KClub in Ireland on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera and Ryan Dorsey arrived back at LAX on Thursday after their whirlwind wedding in Mexico dailymail


----------



## chkpfbeliever

audreylita said:


> She's always neat as a pin, even in jeans.  And gorgeous with good taste!



+1 which is rare in many celebrities nowadays.


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria leaving her home in Hollywood, California, on Friday dailymail


----------



## Eva1991

jula said:


> Nicole Scherzinger on her way to the Lady Gaga concert in LA on Tuesday. dailymail



What bag is this? Is it Hermes?


----------



## scottsdale92

jula said:


> Eva Longoria leaving her home in Hollywood, California, on Friday dailymail



LOVE her B!! Can anyone id her pants and shoes?


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Naya Rivera and Ryan Dorsey arrived back at LAX on Thursday after their whirlwind wedding in Mexico dailymail



That Goyard carry-on.  Some day.


----------



## jula

scottsdale92 said:


> LOVE her B!! Can anyone id her pants and shoes?



Casedei Slave Chain Sandal
http://www.farfetch.com/de/shopping/women/item10619749.aspx


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk stepped out in New York on Friday dailymail


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk dons a sheer top while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Thursday (July 24) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone was joined by her mother Slavica and husband Jay Rutland as she strolled around St Tropez, France, on Friday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster is spotted out running errands with her son Julian in Los Angeles, California on July 25, 2014. zimbio


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Tamara Ecclestone was joined by her mother Slavica and husband Jay Rutland as she strolled around St Tropez, France, on Friday dailymail



Slavica Ecclestone has the most beautiful exotic B collection.


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga used her flair for theatrics as she posed in a very low-cut green gown in New York City's Central Park with her dog Asia dailymail


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Lady Gaga used her flair for theatrics as she posed in a very low-cut green gown in New York City's Central Park with her dog Asia dailymail



At first glance I thought it was Joan Crawford!  This girl really is a chameleon.


----------



## cinderbellas

jula said:


> Tamara Ecclestone was joined by her mother Slavica and husband Jay Rutland as she strolled around St Tropez, France, on Friday dailymail



Tamara looks great here.


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera and her husband Ryan Dorsey leave their gym on Saturday (July 26) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Joan Collins and husband Percy Gibson at the Pre Venice Ambi Pictures Party in Saint-Tropez on Sunday evening dailymail


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Joan Collins and husband Percy Gibson at the Pre Venice Ambi Pictures Party in Saint-Tropez on Sunday evening dailymail



Her face looks great!!  If she's had work done, it's very good.  Not Joan Rivers-y or Jocelyn Wildenstein-y.


----------



## cr1stalangel

jula said:


> Joan Collins and husband Percy Gibson at the Pre Venice Ambi Pictures Party in Saint-Tropez on Sunday evening dailymail



Wow! Seeing these pics really uplift someone's mood.
Thank you for the pics Jula!


----------



## Mindi B

She does look happy, and it's so cute that she's bustin' a move!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Joan Collins and husband Percy Gibson at the Pre Venice Ambi Pictures Party in Saint-Tropez on Sunday evening dailymail



You go, girl! At 81 years old, she looks terrific and love that she is dancing


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga exiting her apartment on Monday (July 28) in New York City. justjared


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Lady Gaga exiting her apartment on Monday (July 28) in New York City. justjared


Saw her this morning on the "Today" morning show and she looked great...but I'm wondering...being that it's 90 degrees in NYC why on earth would she be wearing that winter coat?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

alterego said:


> Saw her this morning on the "Today" morning show and she looked great...but I'm wondering...being that it's 90 degrees in NYC why on earth would she be wearing that winter coat?






Maybe there is nothing underneath it??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Maybe there is nothing underneath it?? *



Laughing so hard that I almost spilled my drink! 

Back on topic, her K looks like a train wreck ~ I know that I'm not hip enough to get this look of hers ~ the big wig, the winter coat in the middle of summer, the beat-up K. It really does nothing for me.


----------



## Blue Rain

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Laughing so hard that I almost spilled my drink!
> 
> Back on topic, her K looks like a train wreck ~ I know that I'm not hip enough to get this look of hers ~ the big wig, the winter coat in the middle of summer, the beat-up K. It really does nothing for me.



I can't agree more. I like that she uses her bag, but please take care of it. I hope we won't get to see it falling apart in front of the paparazzi.


----------



## NikkiS.

I think that she hired a truck to run over it several times - so she could achieve that "I am not trying too hard" look.


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian sports a denim vest while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport on Monday (July 28) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You go, girl! At 81 years old, she looks terrific and love that she is dancing



totally agree re Joan!


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera runs a few solo errands on Monday afternoon (July 28) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared


----------



## mlemee

kate moss


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian sports a denim vest while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport on Monday (July 28) in Los Angeles. justjared



Would love an ID on her sunnies, they are great.


----------



## Freckles1

NikkiS. said:


> I think that she hired a truck to run over it several times - so she could achieve that "I am not trying too hard" look.




Omgosh hysterical


----------



## jula

Giuliana Rancic seen at LAX (July 28, 2014) zimbio


----------



## H addict

jula said:


> Giuliana Rancic seen at LAX (July 28, 2014) zimbio



Oops at first sight I thought this was an old pic of Victoria Beckham&#128563;


----------



## alterego

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Maybe there is nothing underneath it??


**loud giggles**


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mlemee said:


> kate moss



Thanks, *mlemee*. Kate Moss looks great as usual!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Would love an ID on her sunnies, they are great.



Love these too, I googled but didn't come up with anything!


----------



## pairin

What size is Kate Moss' s picotin?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pairin said:


> What size is Kate Moss' s picotin?



MM size in Turquoise.  Very pretty.


----------



## scottsdale92

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian sports a denim vest while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport on Monday (July 28) in Los Angeles. justjared



I think she always looks great, but I LOVE this cool casual look she's rocking here..especially the shades and the B! Can anyone ID the shades??


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Giuliana Rancic seen at LAX (July 28, 2014) zimbio



I don't like that colour hair she has now, much too blond for her!


----------



## jula

duna said:


> I don't like that colour hair she has now, much too blond for her!



Totally agree. 


Jordana Brewster and her mother Maria João donned matching blue jeans for a Beverly Hills stroll with baby Julian on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Giuliana Rancic seen at LAX (July 28, 2014) zimbio



She is extremely thin.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suzie said:


> She is extremely thin.



Agreed, too skinny ~  and I like skinny! But this is very extreme.

Also, as much as I love the evelyne, I don't like it with her outfit. It looks way too casual IMO.


----------



## twinkle2

Kate Moss's 'Picotin' comes with a clochette?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> Jordana Brewster and her mother Maria João donned matching blue jeans for a Beverly Hills stroll with baby Julian on Tuesday dailymail



Where's her gold Evelyne?    I thought it was permanently attached to her.


----------



## audreylita

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Maybe there is nothing underneath it??


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Joan Collins and husband Percy Gibson at the Pre Venice Ambi Pictures Party in Saint-Tropez on Sunday evening dailymail


 

You go JOAN!!!  Gotta love her!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

twinkle2 said:


> Kate Moss's 'Picotin' comes with a clochette?



Ignore post - I was looking at the wrong post! Doh!


----------



## thewave1969

jula said:


> Joan Collins and husband Percy Gibson at the Pre Venice Ambi Pictures Party in Saint-Tropez on Sunday evening dailymail


She looks great!


----------



## jula

Mel B stepped out in an effortlessly chic ensemble while out and about in New York on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## [vogue]

Is Mel B's B a 40cm? 

And I thought it's too hot in NYC for leather! Good look though!


----------



## [vogue]

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Would love an ID on her sunnies, they are great.


Victoria Beckham does something similar. It's either VB or Ray Ban's!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

[vogue];27167156 said:
			
		

> Victoria Beckham



OMG, they are fantastic. Thanks for the ID


----------



## jula

Leah Remini and Jennifer Lopez were spotted Wednesday on their way to Fred Segal in West Hollywood dailymail


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner sported a black dress and a matching hat as she headed to lunch at Katsu-Ya in Encino, Los Angeles on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## hermes_lemming

I don't mean to sound catty but does she remind anyone of the Joker?  Also she gives me the ibby jibbies.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Khloe looks bedraggled and Gulianna looks sick.  Did her cancer return?


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday (July 21) dailymail


I'm not a big fan of hers but I have to say - this is a flawless outfit.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York City on Monday (July 21) dailymail





jula said:


> It's my pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Sims attends the CMEE 6th Annual Family Fair at Children's Museum of the East End on July 19, 2014 in Bridgehampton, New York. - Corfou Thong Sandal dailymail/ zimbio/ hermes



Molly looks exhausted.


----------



## duna

hermes_lemming said:


> I don't mean to sound catty but does she remind anyone of the Joker?  Also she gives me the ibby jibbies.



I agree: also someone should tell her that short dresses aren't the best outfits at her age.....


----------



## hermes_lemming

duna said:


> I agree: also someone should tell her that short dresses aren't the best outfits at her age.....



If i dress like that at that age, please do mankind a favor and take me out.


----------



## duna

hermes_lemming said:


> If i dress like that at that age, please do mankind a favor and take me out.



I'm sure you know better Sweetie!


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera arrives at a Los Angeles hotel in a plain black dress without make-up on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Naya Rivera runs a few solo errands on Monday afternoon (July 28) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared



UGH! Naya... you are killing me with that Kelly!!!


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Blue Rain

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 2703757



She finally got a B. I thought she would be one of the front runners wearing B and K.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Naya Rivera arrives at a Los Angeles hotel in a plain black dress without make-up on Wednesday dailymail





Israeli_Flava said:


> UGH! Naya... you are killing me with that Kelly!!!



*IF*, I so totally agree!! A black sellier K, what could be prettier?


----------



## Dany_37

I don't see anything wrong with how Kris is dressed.  She has a nice body for her age and it's not vulgar or anything.  She's not overly exposed.  Also, I have seen Jennifer Lopez who is 45 wear next to nothing (short shorts and see through dresses with the illusion of nakedness) and people say how gorgeous she looks.  Although Kris is a bit older, she is a good looking lady.  I am speaking only of her 'style of dress'...nothing more (I know people here question her morals and the whole Kardashian thing).  Honestly, I think she looks casually fabulous, comfortable and I love the hat! And a little "H" definitely doesn't hurt!!


----------



## TankerToad

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 2703757



Love this look
Way to go Reese
Love the look of a white (or light colored) B
So fresh !


----------



## aquahot

Naya Rivera  has killer legs Love the black sellier kelly


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## huh

Israeli_Flava said:


> UGH! Naya... you are killing me with that Kelly!!!


Agreed. If only I can have her K in smaller size...


----------



## jula

Nicky Hilton stops by Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, California to do some shopping on July 31, 2014 zimbio


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Nicky Hilton stops by Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, California to do some shopping on July 31, 2014 zimbio



What great pins on Nicky Hilton, like the dress, too. Very California.


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Joan Collins and husband Percy Gibson at the Pre Venice Ambi Pictures Party in Saint-Tropez on Sunday evening dailymail


 Wooohoo! You go girl!!


----------



## Freckles1

lovely64 said:


> Wooohoo! You go girl!!




I concur!!!


----------



## maplemoose

aquahot said:


> Naya Rivera  has killer legs Love the black sellier kelly



I think it is 35 ? I have always being going with 28 or 32. But it seems 35 adds it's own taste to it. It looks pretty good !


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner make their exit out of LAX Airport on Saturday afternoon (August 2) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford and Beth Ostrosky Stern attend the annual Super Saturday sale in Water Mill, N.Y. wwd


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster is seen in Los Angeles (August 2, 2014) zimbio


----------



## Sammyjoe

Julide said:


> Compared to who?



Love it!! Well said!!


----------



## jula

Kate Moss spotted running errands in London dailymail


----------



## kat99

jula said:


> Kate Moss spotted running errands in London dailymail



Love seeing Kate with her H! I still remember her Blue Jean Birkin


----------



## alphapha

jula said:


> Kelly Rutherford and Beth Ostrosky Stern attend the annual Super Saturday sale in Water Mill, N.Y. wwd



I  the H sandals!


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera picks up an iced beverage from a local coffee shop on Sunday afternoon (August 3) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Nacho Figueras, Delfina Blaquier and Kevin Costner attend DuJour Magazine's Jason Binn hosts Kevin Costner's screening after party along with Andrea Correale at Finale East Hampton on August 3, 2014 in East Hampton, New York. zimbio - Cavalcadour GM


----------



## miriammarquez

Angelica Bridges


----------



## jula

Lindsay Lohan pictured on vacation in Mykonos, Greece on Monday dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ LL is just a mess IMO ~ I wouldn't even know where to begin. Yes, her orange clic GHW is cute but that's about it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ LL is just a mess IMO ~ I wouldn't even know where to begin. Yes, her orange clic GHW is cute but that's about it.



I agree *Vigee*, her body looks so much older than she really is.


----------



## jula

Mary J. Blige is seen at 'Jimmy Kimmel Live' (August 4, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jmen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ LL is just a mess IMO ~ I wouldn't even know where to begin. Yes, her orange clic GHW is cute but that's about it.





A more supportive top for her girls would be a start.  So much talent at such a young age; I wish her well.  No privacy is the price of being in the public eye, tough life with that piece alone, imho.


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree *Vigee*, her body looks so much older than she really is.


 
And using a mirror before she leaves could possibly help in her wardrobe choices.


----------



## quaintrelle

jula said:


> Kate Moss spotted running errands in London dailymail



What size is Kate's Picotin please?


----------



## CookyMonster

quaintrelle said:


> What size is Kate's Picotin please?


 
Looks a mm (size 22) in turquoise to me...


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster was seen taking son Julian for a walk in Los Angeles on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Julianne Hough checking into the ***** Hotel in NYC on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera flashes her wedding rings as she runs errands in West Hollywood on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## **Chanel**

jula said:


> Kate Moss spotted running errands in London dailymail



Love this pic! Great outfit and bag !


----------



## HerLuv

jula said:


> Naya Rivera flashes her wedding rings as she runs errands in West Hollywood on Tuesday dailymail



Thanks Jula. That is not a box sellier? What leather? Looks like chevre?


----------



## jula

Ghana President John Dramani Mahama and spouse Lordina Dramani Mahama arrive at the North Portico of the White House for a State Dinner on the occasion of the U.S. Africa Leaders Summit, August 5, 2014 in Washington, DC. African leaders are attending a three-day-long summit in Washington to strengthen ties between the United States and African nations. zimbio


----------



## Mindi B

Could it be Epsom?  If it's a 35, they aren't making Chevre that big, at least not currently.


----------



## HerLuv

Yes true Mindi B. It could be epsom but in the third pic from the top (close up), i thought it looks a bit different.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, I'm not sure either.  She wears it well, in any case!  And dang, that girl has some fine legs.


----------



## HerLuv

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure either.  She wears it well, in any case!  And dang, that girl has some fine legs.



Agree... and i have neither :banghead:


----------



## Heavenplay

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure either.  She wears it well, in any case!  And dang, that girl has some fine legs.





HerLuv said:


> Agree... and i have neither :banghead:



agreed, it's 35 sellier kelly in Ardennes Leather


----------



## HerLuv

Heavenplay said:


> agreed, it's 35 sellier kelly in Ardennes Leather



Thanks Heavenplay, no wonder, it looks much nicer than epsom. Is it available through SO only?


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Heavenplay!  Mystery solved.  Pretty leather.


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster goes shopping with her sister at The Grove in Hollywood on Tuesday (August 5, 2014) contactmusic


----------



## Heavenplay

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Heavenplay, no wonder, it looks much nicer than epsom. Is it available through SO only?



i am afraid not, its discontinued. but you can try its successor- vache liegee


----------



## HerLuv

Heavenplay said:


> i am afraid not, its discontinued. but you can try its successor- vache liegee



Vache liegee through SO? Thanks Heavenplay


----------



## kat99

HerLuv said:


> Vache liegee through SO? Thanks Heavenplay



Vache liegee was not available through SO last I inquired except for specific luggage pieces.


----------



## HerLuv

kat99 said:


> Vache liegee was not available through SO last I inquired except for specific luggage pieces.



Thanks Kat99.


----------



## chicinthecity777

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Kat99.



Sellier K was only done in epsom during SO last time I looked.


----------



## blackbirkin40

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sellier K was only done in epsom during SO last time I looked.



Wow, that stinks. Can anyone confirm? I was hoping for fjord or togo sellier. No chance?


----------



## Chazz

jula said:


> Naya Rivera picks up an iced beverage from a local coffee shop on Sunday afternoon (August 3) in Los Angeles. justjared



Ummm... Looks very much like Epsom to me here


----------



## cr1stalangel

blackbirkin40 said:


> Wow, that stinks. Can anyone confirm? I was hoping for fjord or togo sellier. No chance?



Agree with XiangXiang.


----------



## Heavenplay

Chazz said:


> Ummm... Looks very much like Epsom to me here



epsom was first introduced in 2003, which would give the kelly double ring hook. the large flat grain and sheen, ardennes for sure.


----------



## HerLuv

blackbirkin40 said:


> Wow, that stinks. Can anyone confirm? I was hoping for fjord or togo sellier. No chance?



Thanks everyone for the info. I was hoping for a chevre sellier. Impossible?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Ghana President John Dramani Mahama and spouse Lordina Dramani Mahama arrive at the North Portico of the White House for a State Dinner on the occasion of the U.S. Africa Leaders Summit, August 5, 2014 in Washington, DC. African leaders are attending a three-day-long summit in Washington to strengthen ties between the United States and African nations. zimbio



Does anyone else think something about that bag doesn't look right?


----------



## Julide

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Does anyone else think something about that bag doesn't look right?



It looks waaaay stuffed, also is it prune? Or raisin?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Julide said:


> *It looks waaaay stuffed*, also is it prune? Or raisin?



Yes, maybe that's why it doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Julide

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Yes, maybe that's why it doesn't look right to me.



And it maybe a fake too. I can't tell.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Julide said:


> And it maybe a fake too. I can't tell.



That's kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## quaintrelle

CookyMonster said:


> Looks a mm (size 22) in turquoise to me...



Thank you


----------



## jula

Mel B seen heading to the taping of 'America's Got Talent' in New York City, New York on August 6, 2014.zimbio. 
 I covet her Celine glasses!


----------



## jula

Mel B spotted leaving her hotel in New York City on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Mel B spotted leaving her hotel in New York City on Wednesday dailymail



A good example of why I shouldn't get a light coloured Birkin. It's really hard to keep it not looking dirty. And  to those who can keep a light coloured bag clean and rock'in it!


----------



## duna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A good example of why I shouldn't get a light coloured Birkin. It's really hard to keep it not looking dirty. And  to those who can keep a light coloured bag clean and rock'in it!



I can't either! I'd love a white Birkin with gold H/W, but I just can't.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> I can't either! *I'd love a white Birkin with gold H/W*, but I just can't.....



That is on my WL, even though I am totally OCD about my H bags, lol. 

Mel B is looking great these days and she sure can rock that B ~ it looks perfect with every outfit.


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> I can't either! I'd love a white Birkin with gold H/W, but I just can't.....





VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is on my WL, even though I am totally OCD about my H bags, lol.
> 
> Mel B is looking great these days and she sure can rock that B ~ it looks perfect with every outfit.



I had two white bags and sold them both a few years ago. Just couldn't.


----------



## audreylita

Ditto on the white bags, I would never trust myself with anything light.   I have the lightest dalmatian kelly you've ever seen, so light it almost passes for white but with just a subtle hint of gray to make me feel safe using it.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Mel B looks HOT, HOT! Body is bangin and so is that B! Hawt!


----------



## Chazz

Heavenplay said:


> epsom was first introduced in 2003, which would give the kelly double ring hook. the large flat grain and sheen, ardennes for sure.



Great detective work!! Lol


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian departing on a flight at the Bob Hope Airport in Burbank, California with her daughter North and assistant on August 7, 2014. zimbio


----------



## TankerToad

MarvelGirl said:


> Mel B looks HOT, HOT! Body is bangin and so is that B! Hawt!



Agree
What a lovely figure she has!
Enviable !


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian departing on a flight at the Bob Hope Airport in Burbank, California with her daughter North and assistant on August 7, 2014. zimbio



I'm normally not for KK but she actually looks pretty here.  And her kid is cute.


----------



## itorresmd

jula said:


> Mel B spotted leaving her hotel in New York City on Wednesday dailymail


There are 2 Birkins here! Mel's and someone else's


----------



## HPassion

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm normally not for KK but she actually looks pretty here.  And her kid is cute.



Agree! Cute kid!


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio gets picked up by a limo outside her house on August 8, 2014 in Los Angeles, California zimbio


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio gets picked up by a limo outside her house on August 8, 2014 in Los Angeles, California zimbio



Omg someone please give me that bod. Oh to be young, gorgeous and simply beautiful with no help.


----------



## H addict

jula said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio gets picked up by a limo outside her house on August 8, 2014 in Los Angeles, California zimbio



Can anybody please ID this combo? It is soo understatesly chic and sophisticated
I love it&#128525;&#128525;
And it woul be a perfect match with my etoupe birkin
Except for the lebght of her legs, figure, age, we might be twins&#128521;&#128540;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio gets picked up by a limo outside her house on August 8, 2014 in Los Angeles, California zimbio



She looks amazing. There. Are. No. Words.


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio stops to get a caffeinated beverage before doing some solo shopping in Brentwood, California on August 7, 2014. zimbio


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio stops to get a caffeinated beverage before doing some solo shopping in Brentwood, California on August 7, 2014. zimbio



I wanted to say that the gold buckle looks good on jeans, but for some reasons I can't get the image of her shorty top flapping in the wind out of my head.


----------



## Mindi B

She of course has an enviable bod, but that ensemble sez, "I am a MODEL, bishes!"


----------



## Millicat

Blue Rain said:


> I wanted to say that the gold buckle looks good on jeans, but for some reasons I can't get the image of her shorty top flapping in the wind out of my head.



Funny 
If she lived on the west coast where I live it wouldn't be hanging down at all  - more up and over !!!
But yes, she looks amazing.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West stopped by Epione Skin Care in Beverly Hills on Saturday dailymail


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian departing on a flight at the Bob Hope Airport in Burbank, California with her daughter North and assistant on August 7, 2014. zimbio


 
Can't concentrate on the 'H' because North is just too darn cute!!


----------



## jula

Katie Holmes strides behind her mother Kathleen Holmes as they approach a helicopter destined for the Hamptons (August 11, 2014) dailymail


----------



## jula

Kyle Richards donned a tank top featuring red kisses as she ran some errands in Beverly Hills on Sunday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez leaves a celeb gifting suite on Sunday afternoon (August 10) in Brentwood, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

H addict said:


> Can anybody please ID this combo? It is soo understatesly chic and sophisticated
> I love it&#128525;&#128525;
> And it woul be a perfect match with my etoupe birkin
> Except for the lebght of her legs, figure, age, we might be twins&#128521;&#128540;



Daily Look dress
http://www.dailylook.com/p/Dresses/DAILYLOOK-Tie-Bodice-Jersey-Maxi-Dress/108861.html


----------



## jula

Stephanie Pratt, 28, and her sister-in-law Heidi Montag, 27, were spotted filming scenes for Millionaire Matchmaker in Marina del Rey, California on Friday (August 8). Heidi was later joined by her husband Spencer Pratt dailymail


----------



## luckylove

jula said:


> Stephanie Pratt, 28, and her sister-in-law Heidi Montag, 27, were spotted filming scenes for Millionaire Matchmaker in Marina del Rey, California on Friday (August 8). Heidi was later joined by her husband Spencer Pratt dailymail



This last photo with her foot up could not look more posed! Nice B at least


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> Katie Holmes strides behind her mother Kathleen Holmes as they approach a helicopter destined for the Hamptons (August 11, 2014) dailymail



Is Katie's CDC ostrich? I can't tell but it definitely looks like it has quills!


----------



## jula

JWiseman said:


> Is Katie's CDC ostrich? I can't tell but it definitely looks like it has quills!



 Ostrich. Here's another pic. justjared


----------



## jula

Padma Lakshmi is seen in New York (Aug 11, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez is seen heading to a business meeting in Century City, California on August 11, 2014 zimbio


----------



## H addict

Thank you so much Jula!
You are really an endless source of knowledge&#128522;&#128536;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Padma Lakshmi is seen in New York (Aug 11, 2014) zimbio



Padma Lakshmi looks great. Any ID on her dress?

Also, I give J-Lo credit for walking in those heels! She sure loves her CDCs ~ looks like this one is black gator PHW.

Thanks *jula* for the great pics


----------



## Winterbaby

I've never seen JLo look this good. Want to know what her new diet is...fantastic pics Jula as always!


----------



## catsinthebag

jula said:


> Padma Lakshmi is seen in New York (Aug 11, 2014) zimbio



Can anyone tell me what size Padma's Trim is?


----------



## Julide

Winterbaby said:


> I've never seen JLo look this good. Want to know what her new diet is...fantastic pics Jula as always!



Her diet...hot young boyfriend. I think that can make any woman look ten years younger.


----------



## arabesques

catsinthebag said:


> Can anyone tell me what size Padma's Trim is?



This looks like a 35cm to me.  It's divine!


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> This looks like a 35cm to me.  It's divine!



Thanks! I thought it was probably a 35 since she's tall. It looks wonderful on her, doesn't it?


----------



## biscuit1

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! I thought it was probably a 35 since she's tall. It looks wonderful on her, doesn't it?


 
It's a 35. This size has a squared off buckle on shoulder strap. Smaller Trim has rounded buckle.


----------



## catsinthebag

biscuit1 said:


> It's a 35. This size has a squared off buckle on shoulder strap. Smaller Trim has rounded buckle.



Thank you! This is what I love about tPF -- there's someone out there who will know the answer to almost any question!


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara and Joe Manganiello attending the Justin Timberlake concert at the Staples Center in Los Angeles, California on August 12, 2013 zimbio


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera makes her first official appearance with her husband Ryan Dorsey while attending the Justin Timberlake concert on Tuesday (August 12) at the Staples Center in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Throwback picture to honour the incredible Lauren Bacall (from 2007) dailymail


----------



## livethelake

Can anyone ID KK's White Blouse please?




jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West stopped by Epione Skin Care in Beverly Hills on Saturday dailymail


----------



## Gixxer

jula said:


> Throwback picture to honour the incredible Lauren Bacall (from 2007) dailymail



Just beautiful. Thank you for finding this *jula*


----------



## Mindi B

The great Betty Bacall.  We will not see her like again.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara and Joe Manganiello attending the Justin Timberlake concert at the Staples Center in Los Angeles, California on August 12, 2013 zimbio



What a gorgeous, sexy couple!  They're perfect together!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> What a gorgeous, sexy couple!  They're perfect together!!



Totally agree and Sofia rocks that K with a casual outfit.


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Throwback picture to honour the incredible Lauren Bacall (from 2007) dailymail



She was one classy lady!


----------



## Millicat

jula said:


> Naya Rivera makes her first official appearance with her husband Ryan Dorsey while attending the Justin Timberlake concert on Tuesday (August 12) at the Staples Center in Los Angeles. justjared



These pictures of her are depressing me, i'm looking at her stomach, decollete and neck ......  such gorgeusness should be banned


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Millicat said:


> These pictures of her are depressing me, i'm looking at her stomach, decollete and neck ......  such gorgeusness should be banned



I was depressed just looking at (and longing for) her Kelly, but now that you mention all the other things, I guess I need to run to the gym stat!


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Throwback picture to honour the incredible Lauren Bacall (from 2007) dailymail


Such a fabulous classy woman.


----------



## Millicat

Israeli_Flava said:


> I was depressed just looking at (and longing for) her Kelly, but now that you mention all the other things, I guess I need to run to the gym stat!



I'll meet ya there 
And yes, that is one gorgeous bag, it suits her.


----------



## jula

Bernie Ecclestone was spotted touring the Croatian island of Havr with his wife Fabiana Flosi and friends dailymail


----------



## jula

Rita Ora is pictured out and about after her return to London (August 13, 2014) zimbio


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Rita Ora is pictured out and about after her return to London (August 13, 2014) zimbio



WTF should be written on it.


----------



## jula

Hilary Duff takes her son Luca to an art class in Beverly Hills on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> WTF should be written on it.



"What you looking at?"
"XO"


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Rita Ora is pictured out and about after her return to London (August 13, 2014) zimbio


 
The graffiti B goes well with her style - not that I like nor understand her style.


----------



## Blue Rain

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> WTF should be written on it.


 
What is WTF?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Blue Rain said:


> What is WTF?



It's what the f*ck.


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera shows off her lean figure in a white dress while leaving an office building in Beverly Hills, California on August 13, 2014 zimbio


----------



## biscuit1

Blue Rain said:


> The graffiti B goes well with her style - not that I like nor understand her style.


 
You are giving her too much credit for having a style .


----------



## Blue Rain

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's what the f*ck.


 
Oh... Educating myself today. Thanks.


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Naya Rivera shows off her lean figure in a white dress while leaving an office building in Beverly Hills, California on August 13, 2014 zimbio


 
Naya is in a desperate need of a white CDC. You think?


----------



## biscuit1

Blue Rain said:


> Oh... Educating myself today. Thanks.


 
and if you want to be polite = whiskey , tango , foxtrot !!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Rain

biscuit1 said:


> and if you want to be polite = whiskey , tango , foxtrot !!!!!!!



Now you're being creative.


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Rita Ora is pictured out and about after her return to London (August 13, 2014) zimbio



Looks like she left the bag on the Harlem River Drive over night and picked it up the next morning.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Naya Rivera shows off her lean figure in a white dress while leaving an office building in Beverly Hills, California on August 13, 2014 zimbio



*le sigh*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> *Looks like she left the bag on the Harlem River Drive over night and picked it up the next morning.*





Israeli_Flava said:


> **le sigh**



Agreed, and what contrasting outfits! I will say no more.....


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> Looks like she left the bag on the Harlem River Drive over night and picked it up the next morning.



True, too bad she didn't, who knows how much she paid for those "decorations" or "creativity", it could have been free!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Blue Rain said:


> Naya is in a desperate need of a white CDC. You think?



Or another bag for that matter! The K is gorgeous for sure but it's too big for her and it doesn't go with every single outfit.


----------



## dooneybaby

Mindi B said:


> The great Betty Bacall.  We will not see her like again.


 
Oh yes, that kind of classiness is a dying breed, literally.
But we do still have the lovely Miss Sophia Loren. I would love to see her wearing Hermes. Anyone have any vintage pics perhaps?


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster is all smiles while leaving the gym in West Hollywood, California on August 13, 2014 zimbio


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster is all smiles while leaving the gym in West Hollywood, California on August 13, 2014 zimbio


 
Bare minimal of beauty! 
The GM evelyn doesn't look too big on her. Why is it too big on me? and i'm not even that skinny.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

jula said:


> Naya Rivera shows off her lean figure in a white dress while leaving an office building in Beverly Hills, California on August 13, 2014 zimbio


 
This is an open invitation to every pickpocket  and purse snatcher in the vicinity,


----------



## Mindi B

Except that Ms. Rivera probably has a handler and/or bodyguard, plus a would-be thief would be photographed by any number of paparazzi.  Say cheese, perp!  So she'll be okay.  Now, me, I would close my Kelly.


----------



## Dany_37

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Or another bag for that matter! The K is gorgeous for sure but it's too big for her and *it doesn't go with every single outfit*.


 
OH GOD...I was waiting for someone to say that!  SO TRUE!!!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and North West make their way through the airport in New York dailymail


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and North West make their way through the airport in New York dailymail


 
I knew it. She made her B a diaper bag.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Or another bag for that matter! The K is gorgeous for sure but it's too big for her and it doesn't go with every single outfit.







Dany_37 said:


> OH GOD...I was waiting for someone to say that!  SO TRUE!!!







jula said:


> Jordana Brewster is all smiles while leaving the gym in West Hollywood, California on August 13, 2014 zimbio



love all her evelyne action pics..!


----------



## slang27

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and North West make their way through the airport in New York dailymail




I like this outfit on her, especially enjoy seeing her in flats for once, especially while carrying her baby... I never understood mums managing a child plus a diaper bag in 4 inch stilettos..or maybe it's just my poor sense of balance lol...


----------



## catsinthebag

Blue Rain said:


> Bare minimal of beauty!
> The GM evelyn doesn't look too big on her. Why is it too big on me? and i'm not even that skinny.



I love Jordana and the way she always looks so natural and really uses her H bags .... that said, I do think the GM is too big on her, and hangs too low. She'd look better in the PM size, IMO -- but I understand she's using the bag for function and probably likes the extra room in the GM.




slang27 said:


> I like this outfit on her, *especially enjoy seeing her in flats for once*, especially while carrying her baby... I never understood mums managing a child plus a diaper bag in 4 inch stilettos..or maybe it's just my poor sense of balance lol...



Me too!


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford and her kids Helena and Hermes out and about in NYC gala


----------



## Suncatcher

While I am no fan whatsoever of KK, her baby is really beautiful.


----------



## Suncatcher

And who is Kelly Rutherford and what is the name of her bag?


----------



## Birdonce

MrsJDS said:


> And who is Kelly Rutherford and what is the name of her bag?



She played Lily Van Der Woodsen (Bass Humphrey probably another last name in there) on Gossip Girl. Her son is named Hermes, if I remember correctly.


----------



## tannfran

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> WTF should be written on it.


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## H addict

jula said:


> Kelly Rutherford and her kids Helena and Hermes out and about in NYC gala



I just LOVE Kelly's bag. Can anyone please give more details about it?
I NEED IT &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jula

MrsJDS said:


> And who is Kelly Rutherford and what is the name of her bag?





H addict said:


> I just LOVE Kelly's bag. Can anyone please give more details about it?
> I NEED IT &#128525;&#128525;



The point of the pic is not the bag, but the Kelly Double Tour Kelly R. is wearing on her right hand. 


Eva Longoria rocks pink heels while heading to a meeting at her talent agency CAA on Thursday (August 14) in Century City, Calif. justjared


----------



## H addict

jula said:


> The point of the pic is not the bag, but the Kelly Double Tour Kelly R. is wearing on her right hand.
> 
> 
> Eva Longoria rocks pink heels while heading to a meeting at her talent agency CAA on Thursday (August 14) in Century City, Calif. justjared



You are right Jula, the bracelet surely is really nice and appropriate with kelly's outfit
As for the bag, just asking...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> The point of the pic is not the bag, but the *Kelly Double Tour Kelly R. is wearing on her right hand*.
> 
> 
> Eva Longoria rocks pink heels while heading to a meeting at her talent agency CAA on Thursday (August 14) in Century City, Calif. justjared




You have eagle eyes.  I was trying to figure out what we were looking at on the Kelly Rutherford pic.  I can hardly see there's a KDT there.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> You have eagle eyes.  I was trying to figure out what we were looking at on the Kelly Rutherford pic.  I can hardly see there's a KDT there.



Took me awhile too HNN!


----------



## alterego

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> WTF should be written on it.


You said it sista!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MrsJDS said:


> And who is *Kelly Rutherford* and what is the name of her bag?





Birdonce said:


> She played Lily Van Der Woodsen (Bass Humphrey probably another last name in there) on Gossip Girl. *Her son is named Hermes*, if I remember correctly.



And she's in a custody fight with her ex-husband.  When they say that it's over Hermes, don't worry - it's just her son (and daughter).  The bags are safe.


----------



## jula

H addict said:


> You are right Jula, the bracelet surely is really nice and appropriate with kelly's outfit
> As for the bag, just asking...



It looks like one of those Jute shoppers which you can buy from etsy, which she got personalised with her initials "KR" (or a promo gift from one of the events she attends). Sorry, but I'm not much help here.  



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> You have eagle eyes.  I was trying to figure out what we were looking at on the Kelly Rutherford pic.  I can hardly see there's a KDT there.


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and North West make their way through the airport in New York dailymail


 
A cute baby and a Birkin...what more can you ask for!


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum was spotted out and about in New York on Friday (August 15) dailymail


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga stepped out in a bright orange ensemble at Gimpo International Airport in South Korea on Friday dailymail


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> Lady Gaga stepped out in a bright orange ensemble at Gimpo International Airport in South Korea on Friday dailymail



wow she actually covered up for South Korea!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> lady gaga stepped out in a bright orange ensemble at gimpo international airport in south korea on friday dailymail



What the what?????  The nose ring!! Those balls on her face!!!???  :weird:


----------



## thyme

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> What the what?????  The nose ring!! Those balls on her face!!!???



 for someone who wore raw meat as a dress and usually 90% naked, those nose balls are pretty tame in comparison..

ok back to H - wish she would take her Kelly for a good clean and conditioning..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Gaga's outfit is ridiculous, of course ~ probably hand-sewn just to get our attention. Where have I been that I don't know about nose balls? I mean, really, my life is far too sheltered, lol. 

Her K is a mess, as always!


----------



## Blue Rain

Gaga is a walking art. That doesn't mean her choice of art is always pretty.


----------



## catsinthebag

Blue Rain said:


> Gaga is a walking art. That doesn't mean her choice of art is always pretty.



True!


----------



## Rami00

audreylita said:


> Looks like she left the bag on the Harlem River Drive over night and picked it up the next morning.



LOL. True!


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Lady Gaga stepped out in a bright orange ensemble at Gimpo International Airport in South Korea on Friday dailymail



For a moment I thought it was Boy George.  He's back on tour, too.


----------



## audreylita

Lauren Bacall and Jean Paul Gaultier in 2007.

Photo by Steve Eichner, courtesy WWD.


----------



## Millicat

She oozes class


----------



## chkpfbeliever

audreylita said:


> For a moment I thought it was Boy George.  He's back on tour, too.



That photo reminded me of someone for a second.  You nailed it !


----------



## Suzie

audreylita said:


> Lauren Bacall and Jean Paul Gaultier in 2007.
> 
> Photo by Steve Eichner, courtesy WWD.



Even in her older years she was one stunning woman.


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster is spotted out for a stroll with her son Julian and her mom in Santa Monica, California on August 15, 2014. zimbio


----------



## duna

Suzie said:


> Even in her older years she was one stunning woman.



She sure was!


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera went for a glamorous witch style outfit to visit a salon in Beverly Hills on Friday dailymail


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Gaga's outfit is ridiculous, of course ~ probably hand-sewn just to get our attention. Where have I been that I don't know about nose balls? I mean, really, my life is far too sheltered, lol.
> 
> Her K is a mess, as always!


 No no, not nose balls! Nose ring and painted balls:lolots::lolots:


----------



## lovely64

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> And she's in a custody fight with her ex-husband.  When they say that it's over Hermes, don't worry - it's just her son (and daughter).  The bags are safe.


 You´re on a roll!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Naya Rivera went for a glamorous witch style outfit to visit a salon in Beverly Hills on Friday dailymail



Love her whole get-up and her K.


----------



## lovely64

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's what the f*ck.


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford with her children, son Hermes and daughter Helena in New York City last month. dailymail


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Naya Rivera makes her first official appearance with her husband Ryan Dorsey while attending the Justin Timberlake concert on Tuesday (August 12) at the Staples Center in Los Angeles. justjared


 Erhm, he must be loaded.


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez leaves a celeb gifting suite on Sunday afternoon (August 10) in Brentwood, Calif. justjared


 Cool pants! Id anyone? I would rock them with rockstuds and a longer cardigan and White shirt.


----------



## jula

lovely64 said:


> Cool pants! Id anyone? I would rock them with rockstuds and a longer cardigan and White shirt.



Isabel Marant


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Isabel Marant



Thank you my most fav gal!!


----------



## jula

lovely64 said:


> Thank you my most fav gal!!



Back attcha


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Naya Rivera went for a glamorous witch style outfit to visit a salon in Beverly Hills on Friday dailymail



Those legs! Wowza!!! She sure does love her K


----------



## jula

Kate Moss enjoys her summer holiday on the Spanish island of Formentera dailymail


----------



## Setherwood

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Gaga's outfit is ridiculous, of course ~ probably hand-sewn just to get our attention. Where have I been that I don't know about nose balls? I mean, really, my life is far too sheltered, lol.
> 
> Her K is a mess, as always!





It actually took me a while to notice the K .... I was mesmerized (not in a good way) by the awful outfit.  


Just read an article on her visit to a vintage shop in Toronto and they showed a number of outfits she purchased ... all were fabulous (thank goodness this wasn't one of them)


----------



## Setherwood

jula said:


> Ostrich. Here's another pic. justjared



Beautiful


----------



## Setherwood

audreylita said:


> Looks like she left the bag on the Harlem River Drive over night and picked it up the next morning.


----------



## Setherwood

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Or another bag for that matter! The K is gorgeous for sure but it's too big for her and it *doesn't go with every single outfit*.





Gosh, I was just thinking that it did!


----------



## Setherwood

audreylita said:


> Lauren Bacall and Jean Paul Gaultier in 2007.
> 
> Photo by Steve Eichner, courtesy WWD.





Classy Lady, classy bag.  RIP, Ms Bacall.


----------



## Suncatcher

jula said:


> It looks like one of those Jute shoppers which you can buy from etsy, which she got personalised with her initials "KR" (or a promo gift from one of the events she attends). Sorry, but I'm not much help here.


Sorry I didn't know what about the picture was Hermes. Thought it was the bag (and I was somehow deficient for not knowing it was Hermes)!  But now I get it.


----------



## jula

^




Kris Jenner hung out in Malibu on Saturday with a gal pal dailymail


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster heads to the gym on Friday (August 15) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner hung out in Malibu on Saturday with a gal pal dailymail



Isn't that Khloe's B?


----------



## beekmanhill

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster heads to the gym on Friday (August 15) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared


I agree that this bag is too large for Jordana and hangs too low.  I can't imagine walking with a bag as low as that.


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and her husband Andrew Form take this son Julian out for a stroll in Los Angeles, California on August 16, 2014. zimbio


----------



## purseinsanity

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Isn't that Khloe's B?



I've seen a picture where they both we're carrying BEs.  I think Khloe's has PHW?


----------



## Millicat

beekmanhill said:


> I agree that this bag is too large for Jordana and hangs too low.  I can't imagine walking with a bag as low as that.



Bumping against yer knees all the time  , I see this often and it must be very irritating.


----------



## nanapig

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster heads to the gym on Friday (August 15) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared


Bag is too big


----------



## nanapig

jula said:


> Kelly Rutherford with her children, son Hermes and daughter Helena in New York City last month. dailymail


I like her watch!!


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga in Tokyo dailymail


----------



## jula

Gwyneth Paltrow, Jessica Seinfeld and Delfina Blaquier pictured at dinner on Saturday jessica's instagram via dailymail - Sequences GM (Marine/Canard/Fuchsia)


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and her husband go on date night at Craigs restaurant in West Hollywood, California on August 16, 2014.zimbio


----------



## Luvquality

It is sooooooo nice to see her carrying a different bag!  And this one suits her  beautiful bod so much better(IMHO).


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Lady Gaga in Tokyo dailymail



I hardly recognized her without her nose balls.  


:back2topic:


----------



## audreylita

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I hardly recognized her without her nose balls.
> 
> 
> :back2topic:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I hardly recognized her without her nose balls.
> 
> 
> :back2topic:



  

Now, really back to topic!


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and her husband Andrew Form take their son Julian out for a walk and then to get some food in Brentwood, California on August 17, 2014. zimbio


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster and her husband go on date night at Craigs restaurant in West Hollywood, California on August 16, 2014.zimbio


 
She looks amazing!!  Love everything!


----------



## Luvquality

I think the Evelyn is better suited to her husband's proportions than to hers.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

^^^  I don't think it would be so bad if she'd adjust the strap shorter.  ^^^

:back2topic:


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara is all smiles after enjoying lunch with some friends in West Hollywood, California on August 18, 2014. zimbio


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster and her husband Andrew Form take their son Julian out for a walk and then to get some food in Brentwood, California on August 17, 2014. zimbio


 
I think the Evelyne is just fine on Jordana.  Apparently she likes it just the way it is as she keeps it that way or she would it adjust it.  I think it works!


----------



## Mindi B

I wear an Evelyne TGM and am about 5'8".  It's big, but the slouchiness and flatness help, I think.  So Jordana's looks okay to me.  But I did love seeing her all gussied up with a B!


----------



## MrsJstar

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara is all smiles after enjoying lunch with some friends in West Hollywood, California on August 18, 2014. zimbio


She's gorgeous! Is her B a 30?! I wonder what leather too?!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

MrsJstar said:


> She's gorgeous! Is her B a 30?! I wonder what leather too?!


Yes looks like a 30 in chèvre de coromandel. Sophia carries her B very well. Gorgeous lady.


----------



## perlerare

MrsJstar said:


> She's gorgeous! Is her B a 30?! I wonder what leather too?!



It's a HAC , and it looks like a 32 to me..


----------



## jula

Newly engaged socialite Nicky Hilton is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on August 19, 2014. Nicky's partner James Rothchild proposed in Italy earlier this month. zimbio


----------



## akela08

perlerare said:


> It's a HAC , and it looks like a 32 to me..


I agree with u , shape and turn lock look like HAC. I don't know about type of leather,sorry.


----------



## Mindi B

akela08 said:


> I agree with u , shape and turn lock look like HAC. I don't know about type of leather,sorry.



As Bevyofpurses said, Sophia's bag is certainly Chevre.  You can clearly seen the spine running down the middle of the bag.


----------



## perlerare

akela08 said:


> I agree with u , shape and turn lock look like HAC. I don't know about type of leather,sorry.



Leather is Chèvre de Coromandel as another lovely member already mentioned


----------



## akela08

Thanks Mindi B & Perlerare.


----------



## jula

Flavio Briatore, his wife Elisabetta Gregoraci and their son Falco enjoy a day at the Aquadream water park in Sardinia. dailymail


----------



## At888

Seeing her with HAC..


----------



## At888

Feels like hesitating tosell my Black HAC.


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Newly engaged socialite Nicky Hilton is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on August 19, 2014. Nicky's partner James Rothchild proposed in Italy earlier this month. zimbio


 
Nikki looks great and love the shoes!


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga ditched her regular crazy style when greeted fans at her hotel in Melbourne, Australia on Wednesday night dailymail


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Newly engaged socialite Nicky Hilton is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on August 19, 2014. Nicky's partner James Rothchild proposed in Italy earlier this month. zimbio


Is it me or are those shoes too big on her?


----------



## Birdonce

Gaga is so cute when she lets herself be cute.


----------



## Hed Kandi

perlerare said:


> It's a HAC , and it looks like a 32 to me..





Its good to finally see a HAC!


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara showed off her assets in tight jeans at a tanning salon in Los Angeles (August 19, 2014) justjared


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera and her husband Ryan Dorsey walked hand-in-hand to the Birds Cafe in Los Angeles on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

On Thursday Reese Witherspoon was spotted visiting an office in Beverly Hills, California with her son Deacon dailymail


----------



## [vogue]

jula said:


> Naya Rivera and her husband Ryan Dorsey walked hand-in-hand to the Birds Cafe in Los Angeles on Thursday dailymail


What a hideous outfit!!! 

Great aviators though.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

[vogue];27282994 said:
			
		

> What a hideous outfit!!!
> 
> Great aviators though.



Naya just should have left the coat at home ~ love the aviators and the boots.


----------



## Mindi B

I like Naya's outfit!  Oh, well, to each her own.  She does have a great body for clothes, whether we like those clothes or not!


----------



## juliet827

jula said:


> On Thursday Reese Witherspoon was spotted visiting an office in Beverly Hills, California with her son Deacon dailymail



Weird that it doesn't have a white lock.


----------



## cr1stalangel

juliet827 said:


> Weird that it doesn't have a white lock.



Eagle eyes! You're right, it should have white covered lock.


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga out in Melbourne on Thursday dailymail


----------



## BalLVLover

cr1stalangel said:


> Eagle eyes! You're right, it should have white covered lock.




And is the lock hanging there just attached on one of the keys?


----------



## Freckles1

jula said:


> Lady Gaga out in Melbourne on Thursday dailymail




I have no words


----------



## Millicat

I do but they'll get deleted immediately.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Millicat said:


> I do but they'll get deleted immediately.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Lady Gaga out in Melbourne on Thursday dailymail



Did she just have cataract surgery?  :weird:


----------



## jula

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Did she just have cataract surgery?  :weird:



Behind everything beautiful, there has been some kind of pain.  But yeah, she's is irresponsible. 



Nicole Scherzinger spotted in London on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian wears a denim skirt and button down shirt on Thursday (August 21) in La Jolla, Calif. justjared


----------



## Freckles1

Millicat said:


> I do but they'll get deleted immediately.




I just laughed out loud


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Did she just have cataract surgery?  :weird:




I am dying


----------



## Suncatcher

jula said:


> lady gaga out in melbourne on thursday dailymail


ew!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian wears a denim skirt and button down shirt on Thursday (August 21) in La Jolla, Calif. justjared



Two Birkins... Seriously? And one as a diaper bag.. Bit of an over kill there.. And I must say, nice outfit.. 

The two bags thing reminds me of that socialite in the 'Asians and Hermes' thread where she was literally carrying a Kelly Cut and a Kelly Pochette.. and that ABL's son who  attached a Constance to his Kelly...


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> On Thursday Reese Witherspoon was spotted visiting an office in Beverly Hills, California with her son Deacon dailymail


 Oh, her son looks just like his dad!


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Behind everything beautiful, there has been some kind of pain.  But yeah, she's is irresponsible.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole Scherzinger spotted in London on Thursday dailymail


 Love her jeans (minus the suspenders though), Id anyone (jula)?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Lady Gaga out in Melbourne on Thursday dailymail



Ugh, another mess of an outfit IMO and the same beat-up K. Maybe I'm just not the artistic type?


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Lady Gaga out in Melbourne on Thursday dailymail



And to top it off, it looks like she may have shaved her head.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner head to the San Diego Zoo on Friday. dailymail


----------



## jula

"Rich Kids of Beverly Hills" stars Dorothy Wang and Morgan Stewart at LAX (August 22, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jula

Demi Lovato meets her boyfriend Wilmer Valderrama for lunch on Friday in LA dailymail


----------



## luckylove

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner head to the San Diego Zoo on Friday. dailymail



Kris is carrying 3 handbags at once??  I do hope at least one of them is being held for her daughter... BE birkin, black birkin and black fringe shoulder bag.


----------



## jula

luckylove said:


> Kris is carrying 3 handbags at once??  I do hope at least one of them is being held for her daughter... BE birkin, black birkin and black fringe shoulder bag.



Pretty sure the black B is used as a baby bag. 


Kim Kardashian, her daughter North and Kris Jenner leave their hotel in San Diego on Saturday justjared


----------



## jula

Queen Silvia of Sweden arrives for the 5th Lindau meeting on Economic Scienes an event in connection with the 15th anniversary of World Childhood Foundation at Island Mainau on August 23, 2014 in Konstanz, Germany. zimbio


----------



## jula

Kate Moss enjoys her vacation on Friday (August 22) in Formentera, Spain. justjared


----------



## luckylove

jula said:


> Kate Moss enjoys her vacation on Friday (August 22) in Formentera, Spain. justjared



Love these pictures of her! Thanks for posting, Jula!  I am not 100% certain which shade of blue her picotin is... Is it turquoise, blue jean or something else?


----------



## jula

luckylove said:


> Love these pictures of her! Thanks for posting, Jula!  I am not 100% certain which shade of blue her picotin is... Is it turquoise, blue jean or something else?



Mykonos?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner head to the San Diego Zoo on Friday. dailymail



WTW are those shoes Kim's wearing?  They're *UGLY*!!!


----------



## Monceau

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> WTW are those shoes Kim's wearing?  They're *UGLY*!!!


They look like something from Trash & Vaudeville back in the day.


----------



## MSO13

Monceau said:


> They look like something from Trash & Vaudeville back in the day.



Totally! I sold British imported shoes in the 90's, I kind of love that these styles are coming back :shame:


----------



## Monceau

MrsOwen3 said:


> Totally! I sold British imported shoes in the 90's, I kind of love that these styles are coming back :shame:


I guess I have at least a decade on you - I remember them from the 80s!
Good times!


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Queen Silvia of Sweden arrives for the 5th Lindau meeting on Economic Scienes an event in connection with the 15th anniversary of World Childhood Foundation at Island Mainau on August 23, 2014 in Konstanz, Germany. zimbio



Queen Silvia looks great in that fuschia outfit, and her Kelly is absolutely DEVINE!! If I ever get a light coloured Kelly it will be like hers!


----------



## jula

Molly Sims enjoyed a day out in the Hamptons with her family dailymail


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> "Rich Kids of Beverly Hills" stars Dorothy Wang and Morgan Stewart at LAX (August 22, 2014) zimbio


 I Think it is so sad, and not becoming at all, when Young Girls (or boys) use botox. You can see it clearly here. Too much and should not have been done in the first Place IMO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> WTW are those shoes Kim's wearing?  They're *UGLY*!!!



+1000, Agreed. They are fugly!


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Did she just have cataract surgery?  :weird:


----------



## MsHermesAU

jula said:


> Queen Silvia of Sweden arrives for the 5th Lindau meeting on Economic Scienes an event in connection with the 15th anniversary of World Childhood Foundation at Island Mainau on August 23, 2014 in Konstanz, Germany. zimbio



She looks so beautiful and classy 

This is what Hermes is meant to be about! It's a shame the brand has now become associated with so many distasteful celebrities.


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Molly Sims enjoyed a day out in the Hamptons with her family dailymail


Sorry I fail to see the "H" item here...is it her shoes?


----------



## Hermesaddictt

alterego said:


> Sorry I fail to see the "H" item here...is it her shoes?


Yep


----------



## alterego

Hermesaddictt said:


> Yep


Merci!


----------



## audreylita

alterego said:


> Sorry I fail to see the "H" item here...is it her shoes?





Hermesaddictt said:


> Yep



Love those sandals!  I'm waiting for my local boutique to get in my size in a specific color.  They are super comfy and very kind between the toes for a thong.


----------



## nanapig

jula said:


> Queen Silvia of Sweden arrives for the 5th Lindau meeting on Economic Scienes an event in connection with the 15th anniversary of World Childhood Foundation at Island Mainau on August 23, 2014 in Konstanz, Germany. zimbio


Lovely, very elegant!!


----------



## nanapig

jula said:


> Kate Moss enjoys her vacation on Friday (August 22) in Formentera, Spain. justjared


Is it a size MM?


----------



## Kkho

nanapig said:


> Is it a size MM?




Yup, looks like MM.


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr boarding James Packer's super yacht in Spain on August 13. dailymail


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr boarding James Packer's super yacht in Spain on August 13. dailymail



The wrong shoes to wear on a 'super yacht'.


----------



## pursecrzy

audreylita said:


> The wrong shoes to wear on a 'super yacht'.



That's what I thought when I saw them too.


----------



## Mindi B

Maybe she just flew in from somewhere cooler?  Otherwise, the whole black outfit is rather inexplicable.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Maybe she just flew in from somewhere cooler?  Otherwise, *the whole black outfit is rather inexplicable*.



That's what I thought. I wouldn't wear an all black assembly to a yacht. But then I am nobody!


----------



## jula

Corinna Schumacher, the wife of F1 ace Michael Schumacher, attends the World Equestrian Games in Caen, France (August 26, 2014) dailymail


----------



## Ksyusha

I know it's old picture but really cute)

Luciano Pavarotti in Tohu Bohu shawl


----------



## jula

Mary J Blige performed an impromptu DJ set at South Kensington hotspot, Boujis on Sunday dailymail


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kylie jenner





Daily mail credit


----------



## Birdonce

Isn't she 16ish?


----------



## lovely64

Encore Hermes said:


> Kylie jenner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail credit


 Lip fillers anyone?


----------



## jula

Encore Hermes said:


> Kylie jenner
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/08/26/article-0-20D0B94700000578-974_634x822.jpg
> Daily mail credit



Here we go  I'm actually surprised that it took so long for her to get her own Birkin.  



lovely64 said:


> Lip fillers anyone?



 And not only that. 


Ashlee Simpson looked carefree as she strolled hand-in-hand with her beau Evan Ross outside Bowlmor Chelsea Piers in New York on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Paula Patton attends a 2014 Emmy Awards after party at Craigs Restaurant on Monday (August 25) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Here we go  I'm actually surprised that it took so long for her to get her own Birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> And not only that.
> 
> 
> Ashlee Simpson looked carefree as she strolled hand-in-hand with her beau Evan Ross outside Bowlmor Chelsea Piers in New York on Tuesday dailymail


 Her upper lip looks just like Kim`s, they must have the same Doc (I Think it looks pretty good though but she is WAY too Young to have stuff like that done!)


----------



## duna

Encore Hermes said:


> Kylie jenner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail credit



Yikes, I would never have recognizes her: really, those 2 Jenner girls used to be the only "normal" girls of the family, but their mother (and sisters) have managed to ruin them aswell


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Encore Hermes said:


> Kylie jenner
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/08/26/article-0-20D0B94700000578-974_634x822.jpg
> Daily mail credit



She looks so fake unfortunately with the hair extensions, the blown up lips, and whatever else that she has had done. Not a fan, even carrying a B.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Here we go  I'm actually surprised that it took so long for her to get her own Birkin.
> 
> And not only that.
> 
> *Ashlee Simpson looked carefree as she strolled hand-in-hand with her beau Evan Ross outside Bowlmor Chelsea Piers in New York on Tuesday *dailymail



I am definitely not hip enough to appreciate Ashlee and Evan!


----------



## Mindi B

+! Vigee, but it is nice to see a couple looking happy. . . and clearly NOT dressed for the paparazzi.


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> +! Vigee, but it is nice to see a couple looking happy. . . and clearly NOT dressed for the paparazzi.




+2, totally agree, Vigee and Mindi! And Mindi yes! Who could ever think going out dressed like this?!


----------



## perlerare

VigeeLeBrun said:


> She looks so fake unfortunately with the hair extensions, the blown up lips, and whatever else that she has had done. Not a fan, even carrying a B.



The B does not even look Hermes


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> +! Vigee, but it is nice to see a couple looking happy. . . and *clearly NOT dressed for the paparazzi*.



Good point, *Mindi *and I agree with you about that


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Encore Hermes said:


> Kylie jenner
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/08/26/article-0-20D0B94700000578-974_634x822.jpg
> Daily mail credit



What a shame.  It speaks volumes.  Ha Ha


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Paula Patton attends a 2014 Emmy Awards after party at Craigs Restaurant on Monday (August 25) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared



The girls could use some headlight covers.


----------



## jula

Rachel Uchitel departs from Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) - Los Angeles, California, United States on Tuesday (26th August 2014) contactmusic


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera steps out with her husband Ryan Dorsey lipstickalley


----------



## Miss Al

jula said:


> Naya Rivera steps out with her husband Ryan Dorsey lipstickalley


 
Is Naya's kelly a black box kelly?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am definitely not hip enough to appreciate Ashlee and Evan!



+ me! Don't get it AT ALL.


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Naya Rivera steps out with her husband Ryan Dorsey lipstickalley


WOW!! This young lady is smokin' hot!


----------



## Mindi B

Yup.  Her bod is sick, as the kids say.  Er, do the kids say that?  Anyway, she has an enviable figure.


----------



## jula

Padma Lakshmi departs from Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) - Los Angeles, California, United States on Tuesday (26th August 2014) contactmusic


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Miss Al said:


> Is Naya's kelly a black box kelly?



There are photos on the forum showing it more close up.  It has a texture and I think it's togo, but I may be wrong.


----------



## jula

Miss Al said:


> Is Naya's kelly a black box kelly?



*Heavenplay* id the bag as a sellier K in ardennes.


----------



## jula

Oldie: King Albert II and Queen Paola of Belgium meet former Prime Ministers of Belgium at Laeken Castle on July 10, 2013 in Brussels, Belgium getty via pinterest


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Yup.  Her bod is sick, as the kids say.  Er, do the kids say that?  Anyway, she has an enviable figure.




You are hilarious!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, Freckles.  My DH calls it "goofy," but I'm sure he means the same thing!


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am definitely not hip enough to appreciate Ashlee and Evan!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> + me! Don't get it AT ALL.



His parents are Diana Ross and Arne Naess, Jr.


----------



## Birdonce

jula said:


> Padma Lakshmi departs from Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) - Los Angeles, California, United States on Tuesday (26th August 2014) contactmusic


I love Padma's bag. Beautiful shade and the ostrich is delectable.


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and Lauren Silverman pucker up on the red carpet at the X Factor press launch at the Ham Yard hotel in London on Wednesday evening (August 27) dailymail


----------



## Encore Hermes

Encore Hermes said:


> Kylie jenner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail credit





perlerare said:


> The B does not even look Hermes



That was why I was  below the post. I was hoping you would see it and confirm.  
 Wonder if she knows because amongst other things, the weight difference is probably quite a bit. I heard from a good source that they buy the b bags elsewhere, not the store.


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> His parents are Diana Ross and Arne Naess, Jr.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Thanks, Freckles.  My DH calls it "goofy," but I'm sure he means the same thing!




Oh I'm sure he does 
And my DH is right there with him!!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian out and about in LA on Wednesday dailymail/ x17online


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez leaving the American Idol auditions in New Orleans on Tuesday looking a lot more demure than her racy outfit at Sunday's VMA Awards dailymail


----------



## jula

Sharon Stone leaving lunch at Cecconi's in West Hollywood on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez leaving the American Idol auditions in New Orleans on Tuesday looking a lot more demure than her racy outfit at Sunday's VMA Awards dailymail



This "skirt?" is terrible!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> This "skirt?" is terrible!!


----------



## Anfang

jula said:


> Sharon Stone leaving lunch at Cecconi's in West Hollywood on Wednesday dailymail


What about closing her mouth?


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian on her way to the gym on Thursday (August 28, 2014) x17online


----------



## nanapig

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian on her way to the gym on Thursday (August 28, 2014) x17online


carrying a B to gym?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> *What about closing her mouth?*



Gotta love you, *Anfang*! At least she got her sandals right.


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian on her way to the gym on Thursday (August 28, 2014) x17online



I wonder if the lady in the pink Tshirt is staring at her Birkin or her bum?!?!


----------



## papertiger

Pamela Anderson, look gorgeous wearing Le Voyage de Pythéas twill carre


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> I wonder if the lady in the pink Tshirt is staring at her Birkin or her bum?!?!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> What about closing her mouth?



You are so right!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian wears a white outfit while heading to Menchie's to grab a frozen yogurt treat on Thursday afternoon (August 28) in Calabasas, Calif. justjared - Hermès sandals


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, that is EXACTLY how I dress to get fro-yo.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Wow, that is EXACTLY how I dress to get fro-yo.



 snap! So do I!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> Wow, that is EXACTLY how I dress to get fro-yo.



I was thinking the exact same thing!!


----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> Wow, that is EXACTLY how I dress to get fro-yo.


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> snap! So do I!


 
i dressed even more glamourously than that!! and i will carry my diamond B along


----------



## livethelake

totally OT but can anyone ID the black bucket bag in this picture?


----------



## Julide

livethelake said:


> totally OT but can anyone ID the black bucket bag in this picture?



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## jula

livethelake said:


> totally OT but can anyone ID the black bucket bag in this picture?





Julide said:


> I was thinking the same thing!



Saint Laurent 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306620876&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446695844&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=L3HTiOCmnSM-WgcWqhpFu4tpi8Hpaht.nA&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-medium-seau-croc-embossed-leather-bucket-bag/3742127?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=saint_laurent_'medium_seau'_croc_embossed_leather_bucket_bag:488796&cm_pla=bags:women:handbag&cm_ven=Linkshare&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-z91h5bie7.TKl0SjrykJZw


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Saint Laurent
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306620876&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446695844&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=L3HTiOCmnSM-WgcWqhpFu4tpi8Hpaht.nA&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-medium-seau-croc-embossed-leather-bucket-bag/3742127?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=saint_laurent_'medium_seau'_croc_embossed_leather_bucket_bag:488796&cm_pla=bags:women:handbag&cm_ven=Linkshare&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-z91h5bie7.TKl0SjrykJZw



*jula*, you know all


----------



## livethelake

jula said:


> Saint Laurent
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ht.nA&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-z91h5bie7.TKl0SjrykJZw




Thanks for the confirmation Jula!


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Saint Laurent
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306620876&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446695844&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=L3HTiOCmnSM-WgcWqhpFu4tpi8Hpaht.nA&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-medium-seau-croc-embossed-leather-bucket-bag/3742127?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=saint_laurent_'medium_seau'_croc_embossed_leather_bucket_bag:488796&cm_pla=bags:women:handbag&cm_ven=Linkshare&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-z91h5bie7.TKl0SjrykJZw



Jula, you are amazing, you are the Raymond Babbitt of the fashion world and I mean that in the nicest possible way. You are an encyclopaedia of fashion.


----------



## Birdonce

Mindi B said:


> Wow, that is EXACTLY how I dress to get fro-yo.



I was at Menchies last night too. Stylishly attired in t-shirt, shorts, flip flops and a reusable shopping bag, wrestling my children and dog from the farmer's market. TG the paparazzi missed me


----------



## Suzie

Birdonce said:


> I was at Menchies last night too. Stylishly attired in t-shirt, shorts, flip flops and a reusable shopping bag, wrestling my children and dog from the farmer's market. TG the paparazzi missed me


----------



## Millicat

duna said:


> I wonder if the lady in the pink Tshirt is staring at her Birkin or her bum?!?!


----------



## rosewang924

Birdonce said:


> I was at Menchies last night too. Stylishly attired in t-shirt, shorts, flip flops and a reusable shopping bag, wrestling my children and dog from the farmer's market. TG the paparazzi missed me


rofl


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gotta love you, *Anfang*! At least she got her sandals right.


:giggles:



xiangxiang0731 said:


> You are so right!





Mindi B said:


> Wow, that is EXACTLY how I dress to get fro-yo.


*Mindi *and *Anfang*, and


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Saint Laurent
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306620876&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446695844&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=L3HTiOCmnSM-WgcWqhpFu4tpi8Hpaht.nA&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-medium-seau-croc-embossed-leather-bucket-bag/3742127?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=saint_laurent_'medium_seau'_croc_embossed_leather_bucket_bag:488796&cm_pla=bags:women:handbag&cm_ven=Linkshare&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-z91h5bie7.TKl0SjrykJZw



Jula:worthy:your knowledge of fashion is amazing!!!!



Birdonce said:


> I was at Menchies last night too. Stylishly attired in t-shirt, shorts, flip flops and a reusable shopping bag, wrestling my children and dog from the farmer's market. TG the paparazzi missed me



Too funny!


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, you know all





livethelake said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Jula!





Suzie said:


> Jula, you are amazing, you are the Raymond Babbitt of the fashion world and I mean that in the nicest possible way. You are an encyclopaedia of fashion.





Julide said:


> Jula:worthy:your knowledge of fashion is amazing!!!!



 Thank you. 

*Suzie* 


Kim Kardashian prepares to fly out of Los Angeles with daughter North West on Friday evening. dailymail


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, bewbs, I get it.  Please, Hermes or not, can these people go away?  Pleeeeease?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Thank you.
> 
> *Suzie*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian prepares to fly out of Los Angeles with daughter North West on Friday evening.* dailymail



Unbelievable. Just say no, Kimmie. Also, you are looking a little too full of yourself these days. Please take the H off and leave it in your closet.


----------



## Anfang

Birdonce said:


> I was at Menchies last night too. Stylishly attired in t-shirt, shorts, flip flops and a reusable shopping bag, wrestling my children and dog from the farmer's market. TG the paparazzi missed me


Rooooofl!


----------



## Anfang

jula said:


> Thank you.
> 
> *Suzie*
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian prepares to fly out of Los Angeles with daughter North West on Friday evening. dailymail


This baby girl has so beautiful eyes!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> This baby girl has so beautiful eyes!



*Anfang*, you always have something NICE to say! 

Okay, mods, BACK TO TOPIC! Promise


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Anfang*, you always have something NICE to say!
> 
> Okay, mods, BACK TO TOPIC! Promise


i mean it, my dear *Vigee*! I wouldn't comment about her mother, tho...


----------



## Sweetiepie123

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian wears a white outfit while heading to Menchie's to grab a frozen yogurt treat on Thursday afternoon (August 28) in Calabasas, Calif. justjared - Hermès sandals




I love her sandals. Can anyone id?


----------



## lulilu

re KK:  if you have thousands of outfits, you have to wear them to get yogurt in order to wear them all, I guess.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Mindi B said:


> Okay, bewbs, I get it.  Please, Hermes or not, can these people go away?  Pleeeeease?


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone Birkin Black


----------



## miriammarquez

Jerry Hall


----------



## hermes_lemming

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone Birkin Black



I wish my legs looked like that.


----------



## perlerare

Sweetiepie123 said:


> I love her sandals. Can anyone id?



Hermes


----------



## Suncatcher

miriammarquez said:


> Jerry Hall


I don't like the bag with the outfit. It doesn't seem to work as an ensemble.


----------



## Dany_37

livethelake said:


> totally OT but can anyone ID the black bucket bag in this picture?


 
I am in love with the Hermes sandals!! TDF!


----------



## maryg1

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone Birkin Black



Those baby's cheeks!


----------



## lovely64

livethelake said:


> totally OT but can anyone ID the black bucket bag in this picture?


 


Julide said:


> I was thinking the same thing!


 Mulberry?


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Saint Laurent
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ht.nA&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-z91h5bie7.TKl0SjrykJZw


 Ah, of course!


----------



## fallonista

am literally dying over this So Black!! Need this desperately in my collection!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*Joan Rivers.  She'd love us laughing now, right?
*


----------



## Mindi B

RIP, Joan Rivers.  Your chutzpah will be missed.


----------



## Luvquality

RIP, Joan. You will be missed!


----------



## fallonista

RIP Joan Rivers!! The best Fashion Police ever!! She made that show!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

fallonista said:


> RIP Joan Rivers!! The best Fashion Police ever!! She made that show!



Sadly, I don't think it can go on without her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Sadly, I don't think it can go on without her.



She will be missed! RIP, Joan Rivers.


----------



## fallonista

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Sadly, I don't think it can go on without her.




I think if it does it will be a mistake... She made the show!


----------



## biscuit1

Hermes Nuttynut, thanx for posting that photo.  She made us laugh for so many years. My heart goes out to her daughter and grandson.  Hope they find some comfort in knowing how much she is already missed .
Robin Williams either has good company or someone to share the audience with.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Joan Rivers.  She'd love us laughing now, right?
> *


RIP. I was so depressed this afternoon after hearing this very sad news. Goodbye my favorite comedian.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> RIP, Joan Rivers.  Your chutzpah will be missed.




Absolutely!!


----------



## Gotthebug

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Joan Rivers.  She'd love us laughing now, right?
> *


Love that photo. Thank you for posting that. So sad. RIP Joan Rivers.


----------



## Suzie

Here is another favourite pic of mine from a Joan Ranger.


----------



## bagidiotic

We will always miss you joan 
Rip


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> She will be missed! RIP, Joan Rivers.





bagidiotic said:


> We will always miss you joan
> Rip



Oh no, I had no idea, I loved her!!!


----------



## mlemee

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Sadly, I don't think it can go on without her.



Her daughter Melissa produces the show, it would be weird for the show to continue without Joan but I would like to still see that show with Giuliana and Melissa having her hand in it. For nothing else than she's still making money and in the business


----------



## miriammarquez

Courtney Bingham-Sixx


----------



## Nikonina

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx




No idea who she is and she simply trying too hard... If you all know what I mean. She knew or she called the paparazzi to take this picture on the street


----------



## pursecrzy

Nikonina said:


> No idea who she is and she simply trying too hard... If you all know what I mean. She knew or she called the paparazzi to take this picture on the street



Model who married Nikki Sixx. He's the bassist for the rock band Motley Crüe.
(I had to look it up!)


----------



## Suzie

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx



Love the jacket, I suppose it is Chanel. Don't models always marry rock stars?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx



WOWZERS


----------



## eagle1002us

She's beautiful.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx


Killer legs!


----------



## audreylita

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx



I love the look but then again I'm totally rock and roll.

Are we sure the blazer is Chanel?  I would hunt it down if I knew the brand!


----------



## Suzie

audreylita said:


> I love the look but then again I'm totally rock and roll.
> 
> Are we sure the blazer is Chanel?  I would hunt it down if I knew the brand!



I am hoping someone can chime in as it is a gorgeous jacket. Please let it not be Chanel.


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## Suzie

audreylita said:


> .



Her grandson is a good looking young man.


----------



## Birdonce

Nikonina said:


> No idea who she is and she simply trying too hard... If you all know what I mean. She knew or she called the paparazzi to take this picture on the street



I agree. She's lovely, but the outfit is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Millicat

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx



What a beautiful woman - and I like this style, she's young, it's casual and fun 
It also makes me feel very old ....... back in the day, and all that ......


----------



## chicinthecity777

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx



I agree this is a little trying too hard but still she is one stunning lady!

ETA I especially dislike the shorts + stiletto combo.


----------



## duna

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx





audreylita said:


> I love the look but then again* I'm totally rock and roll.*
> 
> Are we sure the blazer is Chanel?  I would hunt it down if I knew the brand!



I'm totally rock and roll too, but this looks more like a wag to me......not my cup of tea.


----------



## duna

Suzie said:


> Her grandson is a good looking young man.



That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> I'm totally rock and roll too, but this looks more like a wag to me......not my cup of tea.



WAG is a very accurate description! Her outfit is nothing rock 'n roll.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx



She is GORGEOUS and the B isn't bad either!

Agree with *xiangxiang* about the shorts and stilettos, but everything else looks great.


----------



## mlemee

audreylita said:


> I love the look but then again I'm totally rock and roll.
> 
> Are we sure the blazer is Chanel?  I would hunt it down if I knew the brand!



I don't think it's Chanel due to the lining and the single closure. Hot blazer, hot girl and hot bag! That colour is beautiful!


----------



## dooneybaby

audreylita said:


> .


I watched a few episodes yesterday of "Joan and Melissa." OMG, I couldn't stop laughing! :lolots:
Their relationship was hysterical!


----------



## dooneybaby

Birdonce said:


> I agree. She's lovely, but the outfit is kind of ridiculous.


I would wear the outfit, MINUS the shorts. Long denims for me!


----------



## purplepoodles

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx




Never heard of CB-S but really admire her style. It takes a certain type of lifestyle to carry this off and  Courtney is someone to watch. I'd say she is a huge publicity asset for her husband whom I've never heard of either. 

At this rate she will have her own celebrity thread.


----------



## Mindi B

dooneybaby said:


> I would wear the outfit, MINUS the shorts. Long denims for me!



This.  The B really works beautifully with the outfit, in color and style.  She, or her stylist, has a good eye.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dooneybaby said:


> I would wear the outfit, MINUS the shorts. *Long denims for me!*



*dooneybaby*, TOTALLY. At least at my age!


----------



## tannfran

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Joan Rivers.  She'd love us laughing now, right?
> *


I hope so...what an incredible zest for life this lady had...will miss her.


----------



## tannfran

MrsJDS said:


> I don't like the bag with the outfit. It doesn't seem to work as an ensemble.


She's looking good though


----------



## ladysarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree this is a little trying too hard but still she is one stunning lady!
> 
> ETA I especially dislike the shorts + stiletto combo.



Me too! Hotpants and stiletto heels are I believe - practically illegal .  this is the correct footwear for cut off shorts.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  So true.  But I admit, if I had her gams, I'd be tempted to go the shorts 'n' heels route myself.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladysarah said:


> Me too! Hotpants and stiletto heels are I believe - practically illegal .  *this is the correct footwear for cut off shorts.*



After looking at Kate Moss and her effortless iconic style, EVERYONE looks like they are trying too hard.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> After looking at Kate Moss and her effortless iconic style, EVERYONE looks like they are trying too hard.



Too true!!!


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera and husband Ryan Dorsey out and about on Saturday morning (September 6) in Los Feliz, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and baby North coordinated in bold stripes as they prepared to jet out of LAX with Kanye West on Monday (September 2) dailymail


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Naya Rivera and husband Ryan Dorsey out and about on Saturday morning (September 6) in Los Feliz, Calif. justjared


They're gonna have some beautiful babies!


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and son Julian (September 6, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jula

Melissa Rivers attends the Joan Rivers memorial service at Temple Emanu-El on September 7, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## jula

Dr. Oz and Lisa Oz attend the Joan Rivers memorial service at Temple Emanu-El on September 7, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## jula

Kyle MacLachlan and Desiree Gruber attend the Joan Rivers memorial service at Temple Emanu-El on September 7, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## Mindi B

I feel intense sympathy for Melissa. She and her mother seemed so very devoted to one another.


----------



## jula

Harper's BAZAAR Global Fashion Director Carine Roitfeld speaks onstage at Tech x Fashion Talk Powered by Samsung on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> Kyle MacLachlan and Desiree Gruber attend the Joan Rivers memorial service at Temple Emanu-El on September 7, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


I personally think  techwear like a jawbone UP is just too casual for a funeral, akin to wearing a Bluetooth earpiece to a funeral.
I know they are intended to be worn 24/ 7, but an hour or two of missed step calculations won't 
ruin one's life.


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> Harper's BAZAAR Global Fashion Director Carine Roitfeld speaks onstage at Tech x Fashion Talk Powered by Samsung on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


To my point, CR is at a Tech fashion talk, and she manages to survive without techwear...


----------



## jula

Monceau said:


> I personally think  techwear like a *jawbone UP* is just too casual for a funeral, akin to wearing a Bluetooth earpiece to a funeral.
> I know they are intended to be worn 24/ 7, but an hour or two of missed step calculations won't
> ruin one's life.



I didn't even know what that is and had to google it. You learn something new every day. 


Glenda Bailey (editor-in-chief of Harper's Bazaar) attends the Ralph Rucci Fashion Show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## jula

Editor-in-Chief of Harper's Bazaar Glenda Bailey attends the Jason Wu fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at Spring Studios on September 5, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> I feel intense sympathy for Melissa. She and her mother seemed so very devoted to one another.



+1


----------



## jula

Garrett Neff, Kelly Killoren Bensimon, Thadeus Ann Bensimon, and Kelly Rutherford attend the Son Jung Wan fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Pavilion at Lincoln Center on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford at the Premiere Of Park Hyatt New York on September 3, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## jula

Kate Walsh goes for a double denim look with a button down shirt and jeans on Tuesday (September 2) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera shields the sunshine away from her eyes with a cute floppy hat while out in Studio City, Calif., on Wednesday afternoon (September 3). justjared


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga rocks a big black fur coat as she arrives at Sydney Airport to catch her departing flight to LAX on Monday (September 1) in Sydney, Australia. Gaga sported a barely there jacket when she arrived at LAX. justjared


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk walks through LAX Airport on Saturday (August 30) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Nicky Hilton is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on September 7, 2014. Nicky who has been promoting her book '365 Style' recently is seen carrying a copy in her hand. zimbio


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara and her boyfriend Joe Manganiello out to eat at Burger Lounge in Beverly Hills, California on September 7, 2014 zimbio


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and her son Julian Form out for a stroll with her father, Alden Brewster, in Los Angeles, California on September 7, 2014 zimbio


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon was seen making her way through LAX Airport for her flight out of Los Angeles to Toronto (September 6) justjared


----------



## wantitneedit

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara and her boyfriend Joe Manganiello out to eat at Burger Lounge in Beverly Hills, California on September 7, 2014 zimbio



Sofia, can we talk? I feel like i know  you. So i mean this with all the love and care i can muster.
1. Get rid of the clompers you keep insisting on wearing on your feet.
2. Get rid of the dentures in your mouth.  I'm sure you have beautiful, natural teeth.
3. Tell your hot man he's too old to wear his baseball cap backwards...
cheers!


----------



## wantitneedit

jula said:


> Reese Witherspoon was seen making her way through LAX Airport for her flight out of Los Angeles to Toronto (September 6) justjared



i love the medor watch on Reese, shame H has stopped making this version


----------



## duna

jula said:


> I didn't even know what that is and had to google it. You learn something new every day.
> 
> 
> Glenda Bailey (editor-in-chief of Harper's Bazaar) attends the Ralph Rucci Fashion Show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio



I don't know what it means either, I'll have to google it too!


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Garrett Neff, Kelly Killoren Bensimon, Thadeus Ann Bensimon, and Kelly Rutherford attend the Son Jung Wan fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Pavilion at Lincoln Center on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio



What a handsome guy....whoever he is: I'm not quite sure about the shorts with smart jacket though...


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> Sofia, can we talk? I feel like i know  you. So i mean this with all the love and care i can muster.
> 1. Get rid of the clompers you keep insisting on wearing on your feet.
> 2. Get rid of the dentures in your mouth.  I'm sure you have beautiful, natural teeth.
> 3. Tell your hot man he's too old to wear his baseball cap backwards...
> cheers!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wantitneedit said:


> Sofia, can we talk? I feel like i know  you. So i mean this with all the love and care i can muster.
> *1. Get rid of the clompers you keep insisting on wearing on your feet.*
> 2. Get rid of the dentures in your mouth.  I'm sure you have beautiful, natural teeth.
> 3. Tell your hot man he's too old to wear his baseball cap backwards...
> cheers!


----------



## jula

duna said:


> What a handsome guy....whoever he is: I'm not quite sure about the shorts with smart jacket though...



He's a male model. 


Melissa Rivers went shopping with a friend in New York on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Paris Hilton and Nicky Hilton pose backstage at the Dennis Basso fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on September 8, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## Blue Rain

I miss the iconic Victoria Beckham and her h bags. I heard that she's having her own clothing line, accessories, and fashion show now. She also does various charities. I wonder if she misses wearing h...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Paris Hilton and Nicky Hilton pose backstage at the Dennis Basso fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on September 8, 2014 in New York City. zimbio



The posing is ridiculous ~ but love the white B that Nicky is carrying.


----------



## Mindi B

Sometimes I think that Paris Hilton is just a wax figure that is hauled around to various events.  She is unvarying.  Somebody once taught her what her "best" pose was for a photo, she memorized it, and she hasn't had a thought since.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Paris Hilton and Nicky Hilton pose backstage at the Dennis Basso fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on September 8, 2014 in New York City. zimbio



I give them both credit for not having their noses "fixed".

:back2topic:


----------



## juliet827

jula said:


> Paris Hilton and Nicky Hilton pose backstage at the Dennis Basso fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on September 8, 2014 in New York City. zimbio



Another white B with no covered lock...weird.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

wantitneedit said:


> sofia, can we talk? I feel like i know  you. So i mean this with all the love and care i can muster.
> 1. Get rid of the clompers you keep insisting on wearing on your feet.
> 2. Get rid of the dentures in your mouth.  I'm sure you have beautiful, natural teeth.
> 3. Tell your hot man he's too old to wear his baseball cap backwards...
> Cheers!


lol


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mindi B said:


> Sometimes I think that Paris Hilton is just a wax figure that is hauled around to various events.  She is unvarying.  Somebody once taught her what her "best" pose was for a photo, she memorized it, and she hasn't had a thought since.


Don't you remember she was in "House of Wax" movie? LOL


----------



## purseinsanity

Mindi B said:


> Sometimes I think that Paris Hilton is just a wax figure that is hauled around to various events.  She is unvarying.  Somebody once taught her what her "best" pose was for a photo, she memorized it, and she hasn't had a thought since.


----------



## jula

Rachel Zoe attends the Polo Ralph Lauren fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at Cherry Hill in Central Park on September 8, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## jula

Rachel Zoe attends the Prabal Gurung fashion show with TRESemme during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at Skylight at Moynihan Station on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## jula

Paris and Nicky Hilton spotted out and about in New York City, New York on September 8, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on September 8, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

NYFW Day 4: Rachel Zoe fabsugar


----------



## Couture Coco

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on September 8, 2014. zimbio



I normally like her style but this look somehow manages to be too much and too little at the same time


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Couture Coco said:


> I normally like her style but this look somehow manages to be too much and too little at the same time



Well said,* Couture Coco*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Sometimes I think that Paris Hilton is just a wax figure that is hauled around to various events.  She is unvarying.  Somebody once taught her what her "best" pose was for a photo, she memorized it, and she hasn't had a thought since.



Very funny but true! Paris does always look the wax version of herself in photos!


----------



## periogirl28

The back of Gaga's fur coat seems have got caught in the jet door. :giggles:


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Paris Hilton and Nicky Hilton pose backstage at the Dennis Basso fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on September 8, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


 

I love Nicky's white B but why are they dressed like 6 year old twins in Easter dresses!


----------



## mlemee

Irina Shayk


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> Paris and Nicky Hilton spotted out and about in New York City, New York on September 8, 2014. zimbio


 


jula said:


> Rachel Zoe attends the Prabal Gurung fashion show with TRESemme during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at Skylight at Moynihan Station on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


 
one likes to be a waxwork and the other likes to sweep floors with her clothes!!


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez leaving her apartment in NYC (September 8, 2014) laineygossip


----------



## luckylove

mlemee said:


> Irina Shayk



IMO, a non exotic B would be better with a look this casual.


----------



## MarvelGirl

jula said:


> Rachel Zoe attends the Prabal Gurung fashion show with TRESemme during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at Skylight at Moynihan Station on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio





jula said:


> NYFW Day 4: Rachel Zoe fabsugar



Love, love, love how Rachel rocks her K40! I love my Etain too and since we don't see them often, this is a treat. Not sure about the outfit choices though. She kinda looks like she is wearing bath or house robes but that K40 looks fab! Thanks Jula!


----------



## jula

MarvelGirl said:


> Love, love, love how Rachel rocks her K40! I love my Etain too and since we don't see them often, this is a treat. Not sure about the outfit choices though. She kinda looks like she is wearing bath or house robes but that K40 looks fab! Thanks Jula!



 



Kelly Rutherford attends Dee Ocleppo's SS15 presentation in NYC (September 03, 2014) bfanyc


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *one likes to be a waxwork and the other likes to sweep floors with her clothes!!*


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> one likes to be a waxwork and the other likes to *sweep floors with her clothes*!!



Yep. This seems to be her signature look. Very dated.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Yep. This seems to be her signature look. Very dated.*



Agreed, *xiangxiang*. Rachel Zoe needs a stylist!


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez leaving her apartment in NYC (September 8, 2014) laineygossip



Would you please id the color of J Lo's cdc? It's close to yellow sulphur but more orange. ???


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## chicinthecity777

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard



Wow major camel toe incident!


----------



## Mindi B

Spandex leggings.  Not a forgiving garment.  She has nice gams, though.


----------



## livethelake

Blue Rain said:


> Would you please id the color of J Lo's cdc? It's close to yellow sulphur but more orange. ???



I believe it's sable


----------



## Blue Rain

livethelake said:


> I believe it's sable



Thanks. It must be rare. I hadn't seen one before.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chincac said:


> one likes to be a waxwork and the other likes to sweep floors with her clothes!!


Haha


----------



## MsHermesAU

livethelake said:


> I believe it's sable



I'm no expert but it looks like a sable CdC to me too. I think it came out in 2012?? I have no idea if it's still being made


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West went shopping in Melbourne on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Ashlee Simpson and Evan Ross seen touching down at Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali, Indonesia for their honeymoon justjared


----------



## MsHermesAU

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard



Oh man I would KILL for legs like hers. I'd be wearing spandex all the time too!


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Garrett Neff, Kelly Killoren Bensimon, Thadeus Ann Bensimon, and Kelly Rutherford attend the Son Jung Wan fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Pavilion at Lincoln Center on September 6, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


 Awww, Kelly´s daughter is so cute!! Lovely Young woman


----------



## lovely64

wantitneedit said:


> Sofia, can we talk? I feel like i know  you. So i mean this with all the love and care i can muster.
> 1. Get rid of the clompers you keep insisting on wearing on your feet.
> 2. Get rid of the dentures in your mouth.  I'm sure you have beautiful, natural teeth.
> 3. Tell your hot man he's too old to wear his baseball cap backwards...
> cheers!


 You go girl friend!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## lady786

MarvelGirl said:


> Love, love, love how Rachel rocks her K40! I love my Etain too and since we don't see them often, this is a treat. Not sure about the outfit choices though. She kinda looks like she is wearing bath or house robes but that K40 looks fab! Thanks Jula!



I totally agree and love her K 40cm... actually i fell in love with K 40 after i saw hers and was lucky to get one, not that i need to be convinced to get anything H


----------



## lady786

livethelake said:


> I believe it's sable


Yes it is.  it is one of my most worn ones and gorgeous : )
:back2topic:


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster out grocery shopping with her mother at Whole Foods in Brentwood, California on September 10, 2014 zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian arrives at Sydney airport on Thursday morning (September 11) dailymail


----------



## jula

NYFW: Rachel Zoe skinnyhipsterblog


----------



## jula

Rachel Zoe flashed photographers the evil eye in New York City on Tuesday evening. x17online


----------



## duna

^^^^I find her H bags always look too big on her.....

Wasn't she expecting her second child?


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> ^^^^I find her H bags always look too big on her.....
> 
> Wasn't she expecting her second child?



I find her trousers always look too big on her...


----------



## jula

duna said:


> ^^^^I find her H bags always look too big on her.....
> 
> Wasn't she expecting her second child?



I'm pretty sure she already gave birth to her second son about eight to nine months ago.


----------



## duna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I find her trousers always look too big on her...



Yes, you're right, in fact everything looks too big on her.


----------



## duna

jula said:


> I'm pretty sure she already gave birth to her second son about eight to nine months ago.



Ah, thanks Jula


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Rachel Zoe flashed photographers the evil eye in New York City on Tuesday evening. x17online



RZ looks ten years behind the times, just sayin'. Not a fan at all.


----------



## Mindi B

That's RZ's thang.  Oversized, 70s boho.  She does it well, IMO, but it would be fun to see her branch out.  And I do wish she'd have her pants hemmed.  Still, I am encouraged by the K40.  I have one and am always afraid that it's too big for me, but if tiny Rachel can rock it, maybe I can, too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> RZ looks ten years behind the times, just sayin'. Not a fan at all.





Mindi B said:


> That's RZ's thang.  Oversized, 70s boho.  She does it well, IMO, but it would be fun to see her branch out.  And I do wish she'd have her pants hemmed.  Still, I am encouraged by the K40.  I have one and am always afraid that it's too big for me, but if tiny Rachel can rock it, maybe I can, too.



I think it's true that she invented the "big" look. I think it was her who put the "big bag" thing on the fashion road map. The idea is if everything you wear is "big", it gives the impression that your body is "small".


----------



## Dany_37

Rachel's style is BANANAS!!!...as she loves to say. I love it!  Now the long pants, scary, because she could fall but everything else...I DIE!!!


----------



## Suzie

I just don't get Rachael Zoe? Does she have legs or feet? Has anyone ever seen them? I think she looks like a bag lady.


----------



## duna

Suzie said:


> I just don't get Rachael Zoe? Does she have legs or feet? Has anyone ever seen them? I think she looks like a bag lady.



LOL Suzie


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## alterego

VigeeLeBrun said:


> RZ looks ten years behind the times, just sayin'. Not a fan at all.


I agree..poor thing.


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> NYFW: Rachel Zoe skinnyhipsterblog


I'm delighted she's carrying her H bags again..not fond of her line of bags at all.


----------



## jula

Rachel Zoe and her husband Rodger Berman hold hands as they make their way through New York City, New York on September 11, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Padma Lakshmi attends the J. Mendel fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on September 11, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Rachel Zoe and her husband Rodger Berman hold hands as they make their way through New York City, New York on September 11, 2014. zimbio


Great modeling shots of that 40 Kelly.....and they look so happy together...


----------



## Mindi B

Yes and yes.  But what is with the visible bones on RZ's chest?  I know this isn't new. . . perhaps this is her unique bone structure?  It looks worrisome. . . .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Yes and yes.  *But what is with the visible bones on RZ's chest? * I know this isn't new. . . perhaps this is her unique bone structure?  It looks worrisome. . . .



*Mindi*, those bones on her chest are the first thing that I saw when I looked at the pic. Scary.


----------



## webaj

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, those bones on her chest are the first thing that I saw when I looked at the pic. Scary.



I agree....the bones and the one photo where it looks like the Kelly was folded to fit in a suitcase. Ouch to both.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Rachel Zoe:

K40 

Visible bones showing in chest


----------



## purseinsanity

jula said:


> Rachel Zoe and her husband Rodger Berman hold hands as they make their way through New York City, New York on September 11, 2014. zimbio



Please tell me her ribs in these pictures are photoshopped!!


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster is all smiles while enjoying an afternoon of shopping in Beverly Hills, California on September 11, 2014 zimbio


----------



## jula

Newlyweds Ashlee Simpson and Evan Ross were seen making their way through Denpasar Airport in Bali on Thursday after a whirlwind honeymoon dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez stepped out for a spot of shopping on Thursday at Saks Fifth Avenue in Beverly Hills sporting an all-light ensemble dailymail


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster out grocery shopping with her mother at Whole Foods in Brentwood, California on September 10, 2014 zimbio


 They look like twins


----------



## lovely64

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think it's true that she invented the "big" look. I think it was her who put the "big bag" thing on the fashion road map. The idea is* if everything you wear is "big", it gives the impression that your body is "small"*.


 Yes, just look at how tiny KK´s waist looks


----------



## Mindi B

lovely64 said:


> Yes, just look at how tiny KK´s waist looks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OH GAWD 
It should be illegal for RZ to expose any skin below her clavicle.


----------



## lovely64

Mindi B said:


>


 Hehe


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster is all smiles while enjoying an afternoon of shopping in Beverly Hills, California on September 11, 2014 zimbio


 
Jordana is just so easy breezy...love her!  I just adore the Evelyne...she seems to get really great use out of the style.  Love this one and the gold one.


----------



## Dany_37

Suzie said:


> I just don't get Rachael Zoe? Does she have legs or feet? Has anyone ever seen them? I think she looks like a bag lady.


 

Maybe true but she owns it.  She has that 70's boho, Studio 54 style down to a 't'!!  One thing about her style, love it or hate it, she owns it and is true to it...I can respect that!  Change is good but for her, I just think it works. This has been her style for years and it doesn't change...she never gets sucked into 'fly by night' trends. I can appreciate her "bad lady" style more so than I can on the Olsen twins!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovely64 said:


> Yes, just look at how tiny KK´s waist looks


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian was spotted at a Darlinghurst night spot in Sydney on Friday night before her husband's latest concert dailymail


----------



## Suzie

Dany_37 said:


> Maybe true but she owns it.  She has that 70's boho, Studio 54 style down to a 't'!!  One thing about her style, love it or hate it, she owns it and is true to it...I can respect that!  Change is good but for her, I just think it works. This has been her style for years and it doesn't change...she never gets sucked into 'fly by night' trends. I can appreciate her "bad lady" style more so than I can on the Olsen twins!



I think she dresses like that because she is painfully thin and she has to hide her legs. Maybe boho 70's, but I don't see studio 54. Anyhow, it is all about opinions.


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian was spotted at a Darlinghurst night spot in Sydney on Friday night before her husband's latest concert dailymail



Ohhh, who is that cool rocker chic gal at the front? I love Darlinghurst and I left my heart in Australia. Many years ago.


----------



## jula

lovely64 said:


> Ohhh, who is that cool rocker chic gal at the front? I love Darlinghurst and I left my heart in Australia. Many years ago.



That's her assistant Stephanie. Here's her instagram account: 
http://instagram.com/steph_shep


----------



## lovely64

xiangxiang0731 said:


>



Lol!


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> That's her assistant Stephanie. Here's her instagram account:
> http://instagram.com/steph_shep



Thank you Miss knowitall ( in a good way!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suzie said:


> *I think she dresses like that because she is painfully thin and she has to hide her legs*. Maybe boho 70's, but I don't see studio 54. Anyhow, it is all about opinions.



Agreed, plus RZ is so painfully thin that an intervention here might be needed. Seriously. Her style is IMO really out-dated, even the Olsen twins have fashionably evolved.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> That's her assistant Stephanie. Here's her instagram account:
> http://instagram.com/steph_shep



*jula*, thanks, she is gorgeous! 

For once, I actually like KK's outfit, very pretty regardless of what I think of her.


----------



## duna

*


Dany_37 said:



			Maybe true but she owns it.  She has that 70's boho, Studio 54 style down to a 't'!!
		
Click to expand...

*


Dany_37 said:


> One thing about her style, love it or hate it, she owns it and is true to it...I can respect that!  Change is good but for her, I just think it works. This has been her style for years and it doesn't change...she never gets sucked into 'fly by night' trends. I can appreciate her "bad lady" style more so than I can on the Olsen twins!



Actually I don't find that at all: I was a teenager in the 70's and nobody went around like that....similar but...different! She's trying hard to have that 70's vibe, but she just doesn't have it, IMHO!


----------



## jula

Rachel Zoe out and about in Manhattan on Wednesday, 10th September 2014 contactmusic


----------



## Dany_37

duna said:


> *
> 
> Actually I don't find that at all: I was a teenager in the 70's and nobody went around like that....similar but...different! She's trying hard to have that 70's vibe, but she just doesn't have it, IMHO!*


*

Everyone has their personal taste.  I see the era in what she wears and I, for the most part, think she does it well.   And her Hermes collection is very nice!*


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

​


jula said:


> Rachel Zoe out and about in Manhattan on Wednesday, 10th September 2014 contactmusic



Are her shoes built into her pants?  Seriously, they look like children's footed pajamas.


----------



## Mindi B

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, thanks, she is gorgeous!
> 
> For once, I actually like KK's outfit, very pretty regardless of what I think of her.



Agree on both counts.  Can't believe KK went out actually COVERED FROM NECK TO SHINS!  She looks great.  And her assistant is a hottie; love her outfit, too.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## jula

lovely64 said:


> Thank you Miss knowitall ( in a good way!)







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, thanks, she is gorgeous!
> 
> For once, I actually like KK's outfit, very pretty regardless of what I think of her.



 



Victoria Silvstedt attends Philipp Plein's cocktail party in New York City (September 11, 2014) celebmafia


----------



## jula

Ashlee Simpson shows off her boho chic style while holding hands with her husband Evan Ross as they arrive at LAX Airport on Friday (September 12) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Rachel Zoe out and about in Manhattan on Wednesday, 10th September 2014 contactmusic


She reminds me of this. Well, the bottom of her pants.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> She reminds me of this. Well, the bottom of her pants.


----------



## hermes_lemming

KK must really like those shoes.  I feel the need to feed RZ.  Her breast bones are sticking out and her arms are sickly thin.


----------



## audreylita

Suzie said:


> She reminds me of this. Well, the bottom of her pants.



That's so Ballets de Trockadero!


----------



## calicocat

Coffee spew! 



Suzie said:


> She reminds me of this. Well, the bottom of her pants.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suzie said:


> She reminds me of this. Well, the bottom of her pants.



*Suzie*, you have outdone yourself here!!!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West leaving the Hermès store in Sydney on Sunday (September 14) dailymail


----------



## jula

Sylvie Meis pinterest


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis pinterest



Love her and that Grizzly B is TDF


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West leaving the Hermès store in Sydney on Sunday (September 14) dailymail



Looks like they left empty handed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suzie said:


> Looks like they left empty handed.



Their H loot is probably all being delivered to their hotel, can't believe that left H empty handed, right? Not those two.


----------



## Suzie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Their H loot is probably all being delivered to their hotel, can't believe that left H empty handed, right? Not those two.



Yes, you are right Vigee, typed before I thought about it. I have walked out of those same doors but empty handed.


----------



## TankerToad

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West leaving the Hermès store in Sydney on Sunday (September 14) dailymail



A HerBag! Interesting on her
Also looks like her DH split water or something on his sweatshirt--


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West leaving the Hermès store in Sydney on Sunday (September 14) dailymail



Please make these people go away.  But leave the Herbag for me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> A HerBag! Interesting on her
> Also looks like her DH split water or something on his sweatshirt--



Kayne was probably trying on the Eau d'orange verte cologne and didn't know where to aim it. My bad.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Maybe North accidentally weed on him. Love KK's shoes though.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hermes_lemming said:


> Maybe North *accidentally* weed on him. Love KK's shoes though.



Or purposely.


----------



## fallonista

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West leaving the Hermès store in Sydney on Sunday (September 14) dailymail



What bag is Kim K carrying?


----------



## thyme

fallonista said:


> What bag is Kim K carrying?



herbag


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis pinterest



not a fan of the grizzly at all but it really suits her! she looks amazing..


----------



## Mindi B

chincac said:


> herbag



Yes, I know it's her bag, but which style is it?  (KIDDING, KIDDING!) :shame:


----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> Yes, I know it's her bag, but which style is it?  (KIDDING, KIDDING!) :shame:


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera and Ryan Dorsey enjoy a very casual day out grocery shopping together on Saturday (September 13) dailymail


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

jula said:


> Rachel Zoe and her husband Rodger Berman hold hands as they make their way through New York City, New York on September 11, 2014. zimbio



Geez how can Berman be attracted to THAT... Its worrying when you can do an autopsy on her without cutting her open! Rachel Zoe needs to eat a Big Mac!! On other notes, that Kelly is divine!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, as to that, last time I checked (1) most lasting relationships were based on more than physical appearance; and (2) we don't all find the same look appealing (thank goodness).  BUT, I do think her health may be of concern when she is so terribly thin.  Still, she has been this way forever and has had two healthy children, so this may be her normal.  
Yup, totally off-topic, and I'm done.  Sorry.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Well, as to that, last time I checked (1) most lasting relationships were based on more than physical appearance; and (2) we don't all find the same look appealing (thank goodness).  BUT, I do think her health may be of concern when she is so terribly thin.  Still, she has been this way forever and has had two healthy children, so this may be her normal.
> Yup, totally off-topic, and I'm done.  Sorry.



Wide spread rumors in the industry about RZ and an eating disorder, just sayin'.

Now, truly back to topic!


----------



## Mindi B

That is true, Vigee, and those have been circulating for yonks.  She denies them.  Who knows?  I hope she is healthy, that's all, for her sake and her family's sake.  I hope that for all the super skinny starlets and celebs out there.  They need to keep up their strength to hoist their Birkins!


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> That is true, Vigee, and those have been circulating for yonks.  She denies them.  Who knows?  I hope she is healthy, that's all, for her sake and her family's sake.  I hope that for all the super skinny starlets and celebs out there.  *They need to keep up their strength to hoist their Birkins!*


 That's so true!


----------



## jula

Diane Kruger seen leaving The Bowery Hotel in New York City, New York on September 10, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez dashed straight from a dance studio to the airport to catch a private jet out of Los Angeles on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## jula

NeNe Leakes arrives at Los Angeles International (LAX) airport on Friday 12th September 2014 contactmusic


----------



## jula

Sylvie Meis spotted in Hamburg (September 15, 2014) sylvievandervaartstyle


----------



## jula

Alyson Hannigan takes her daughter Keeva to breakfast on September 15, 2014 Santa Monica, California. zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West head to a business meeting in Encino and spotted out for dinner in Beverly Hills, California on September 16, 2014. zimbio

Chevron?! WTF?


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner leaving lunch at Nobu in Malibu on Monday dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Kris Jenner leaving lunch at Nobu in Malibu on Monday dailymail



No words to describe this!!!


----------



## aquahot

Aw! She has such an adorable little girl~


jula said:


> Alyson Hannigan takes her daughter Keeva to breakfast on September 15, 2014 Santa Monica, California. zimbio


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Kris Jenner leaving lunch at Nobu in Malibu on Monday dailymail


What on earth is she wearing?! There's no amount of "H" that can fix this. :lolots:


----------



## alterego

hermes nuttynut said:


> please make these people go away.  But leave the herbag for me.


+1


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez attends the 'American Idol XIV' Photo Call at New York Marriott Brooklyn Bridge on September 17, 2014 in the Brooklyn borough of New York City. zimbio


----------



## duna

The older she gets the less clothes she wears


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Kris Jenner leaving lunch at Nobu in Malibu on Monday dailymail





jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez attends the 'American Idol XIV' Photo Call at New York Marriott Brooklyn Bridge on September 17, 2014 in the Brooklyn borough of New York City. zimbio



Both outfits are horrible!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Both outfits are horrible!



totally!!


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez attends the 'American Idol XIV' Photo Call at New York Marriott Brooklyn Bridge on September 17, 2014 in the Brooklyn borough of New York City. zimbio



It looks like she just finished cutting her way out of that python. So.Much.Snakeskin.


----------



## Blue Rain

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez attends the 'American Idol XIV' Photo Call at New York Marriott Brooklyn Bridge on September 17, 2014 in the Brooklyn borough of New York City. zimbio



She would be wearing a blue python cdc if there is such thing.


----------



## luckylove

Blue Rain said:


> She would be wearing a blue python cdc if there is such thing.



and a few inches longer in the hemline!  She looks like she forgot her pants!


----------



## Pursestan

duna said:


> The older she gets the less clothes she wears



Exactly!

I wish that there were a like button because I as going to say the same thing!


----------



## audreylita

duna said:


> The older she gets the less clothes she wears


----------



## periogirl28

JWiseman said:


> It looks like she just finished cutting her way out of that python. So.Much.Snakeskin.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian heads into a sound studio on Wednesday in LA dailymail


----------



## pursecrzy

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian heads into a sound studio on Wednesday in LA dailymail



Julia, thanks so much for posting photos in this thread. 

:urock:


----------



## jula

pursecrzy said:


> Julia, thanks so much for posting photos in this thread.
> 
> :urock:




Thank you for your kind words!   



Jordana Brewster is spotted out and about in West Hollywood, California on September 17, 2014.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blue Rain said:


> She would be wearing a blue python cdc if there is such thing.



Gasp at the thought.


----------



## jula

Nicole Scherzinger spotted in Beverly Hills on Wednesday dailymail - printed enamel bangle


----------



## twigski

jula said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> 
> 
> Jordana Brewster is spotted out and about in West Hollywood, California on September 17, 2014.




I like how she wears her bag so casually


----------



## jula

Nicky Hilton out and about in New York City, New York on September 18, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara leaves a breakfast place in Los Angeles, California on September 18, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez steps out with her twins Max and Emme in New York City on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez spotted taking her two children to her old school in the Bronx, on Thursday dailymail


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez steps out with her twins Max and Emme in New York City on Thursday dailymail



I've never been a fan of hers, but I wish she'd stop dressing like a teenager, she just looks ridiculous!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> The older she gets the less clothes she wears



Yes! I should strutt my birthday suit by now if that statement applied to me, lol!


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez steps out with her twins Max and Emme in New York City on Thursday dailymail



I like her sweat pants(for lounging purposes only of course!) id?


----------



## jula

lovely64 said:


> I like her sweat pants(for lounging purposes only of course!) id?



Kings of Cole. Unfortunately not from the current collection.


----------



## Mindi B

And how about that pink tee with the skull patch on the elbow?  Any id for that?  (I know, but it's what I do.  I can't help myself.  My inner Goth will not die.)


----------



## jula

Mindi B said:


> And how about that pink tee with the skull patch on the elbow?  Any id for that?  (I know, but it's what I do.  I can't help myself.  My inner Goth will not die.)



Kings of Cole
http://www.kingsofcole.com/product/ls-thermal-skull-elbow-patch-shirt-blush/


----------



## ladysarah

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara leaves a breakfast place in Los Angeles, California on September 18, 2014. zimbio



Would anyone be able to tell me the size & colour for this?


----------



## pretty99

ladysarah said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me the size & colour for this?


looks like a vert veronese Ghilles 35 to me...........yummy...........


----------



## jula

Sylvie Meis spotted at Hamburg airport sylvievandervaartstyle


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, jula!


----------



## jula

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, jula!



You're welcome. 




Tamara Ecclestone and Jay Rutland spotted in Paris on Friday with their daughter Sophia dailymail


----------



## ladysarah

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez attends the 'American Idol XIV' Photo Call at New York Marriott Brooklyn Bridge on September 17, 2014 in the Brooklyn borough of New York City. zimbio



This is simply  wonderful and keeping it for my look book...all the cliches rolled into one... "Less is more' ,  "money can not buy taste', and ' save endangered species including the rare sky blue python ' are just some I can think of hand... on a boozy Friday night...


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  JLo was in the original movie, "Anaconda."  She seems to have a troubled relationship with snakes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladysarah said:


> This is simply  wonderful and keeping it for my look book...all the cliches rolled into one... "Less is more' ,  "money can not buy taste', and ' save endangered species including the rare sky blue python ' are just some I can think of hand... on a boozy Friday night...





Mindi B said:


> LOL!  JLo was in the original movie, "Anaconda."  She seems to have a troubled relationship with snakes.



Dying of laughter here, ladies! JLo ~ these posts on this thread are hysterically funny. Yes, she looks horrible in that blue python outfit and all the other pics, too. I am not going to follow the denim on denim trend after seeing that outfit on her and leave it to my 20-something DDs. 

Enough said ~ mods, I promise back to topic!


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Dying of laughter here, ladies! JLo ~ these posts on this thread are hysterically funny. Yes, she looks horrible in that blue python outfit and all the other pics, too. I am not going to follow the denim on denim trend after seeing that outfit on her and leave it to my 20-something DDs.
> 
> Enough said ~ mods, I promise back to topic!



LOL, Vigee ITA! As for denim on denim I think it looks awful on ANY age group! My 30+ DDs hate it too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> This is simply  wonderful and keeping it for my look book...all the cliches rolled into one... "Less is more' ,  "money can not buy taste', and ' save endangered species including the rare sky blue python ' are just some I can think of hand... on a boozy Friday night...


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis spotted at Hamburg airport sylvievandervaartstyle



I like the Grizzly Birkin...now...I was offered 3 and turned them all down


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> I like the Grizzly Birkin...now...I was offered 3 and turned them all down



*duna*, tell me it ain't so! Love the Grizzly B


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *duna*, tell me it ain't so! Love the Grizzly B



Yeah....a gold one (like Sylvie's) an Argile (the light colored one) and a Bleu Thalassa.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Yeah....a gold one (like Sylvie's) an Argile (the light colored one) and a Bleu Thalassa.



*duna*, hopefully you will be offered a fourth Grizzly B and go for it!


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis spotted at Hamburg airport sylvievandervaartstyle


 She seems to have gained some weight, it suits her and she looks prettier IMO.


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Kings of Cole. Unfortunately not from the current collection.


 Thank you Oh wonder Woman


----------



## jula

lovely64 said:


> Thank you Oh wonder Woman



Tehe.  


Head of the IMF Christine Lagarde at the G20 Finance Ministers and Central Bank Governors Meeting in Cairns on September 20, 2014. getty


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Tehe.
> 
> 
> Head of the IMF Christine Lagarde at the G20 Finance Ministers and Central Bank Governors Meeting in Cairns on September 20, 2014. getty



As always, Christine Lagarde looks so elegant ~ love that dress.

Thanks for the pic, *jula*!


----------



## Hermesaddictt

pretty99 said:


> looks like a vert veronese Ghilles 35 to me...........yummy...........


I would say canopee.


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> As always, Christine Lagarde looks so elegant ~ love that dress.
> 
> Thanks for the pic, *jula*!



 



Kristin Chenoweth heads out in New York on Tuesday wearing a hot pink onesie dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez jetted into JFK on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Kanye West and his daughter North arrive at their hotel in Paris on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Kristin Chenoweth heads out in New York on Tuesday wearing a hot pink onesie dailymail



 no amount of H bag can save this outfit.


----------



## Mindi B

Kristin!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> no amount of H bag can save this outfit.





Mindi B said:


> Kristin!



My thoughts EXACTLY, *xiangxiang* and *Mindi*!

I will never be able to look at a pic of her again in quite the same way after seeing her in this outfit.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No amount of h bag can save this outfit.



lol!!!


----------



## jula

Noomi Rapace attends the Balenciaga show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 on September 24, 2014 in Paris, France. vogue.it


----------



## hermes_lemming

Trying way too hard.  Looks like a yuppie acting like a wanna be gangsta.


----------



## [vogue]

^Agreed. The sunglasses would look so cool with a tee and jeans but not with all of those together. Just.. no.


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini are spotted out for dinner at Ago in West Hollywood, California on September 25, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Gelnda Bailey (editor in chief, Harper's Bazaar) in Paris (September 24) buro247


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian is whisked away out of her hotel to get to a photo shoot on Friday (September 26) in Paris, France. justjared/ dailymail


----------



## jula

Nicole Scherzinger was spotted exiting the Peyote Private Members Club on Monday (September 22) in London, England. justjared


----------



## Hermesforlife

Don't like the shoes but I want that bag! Any idea what size it is?


----------



## Fabfashion

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini are spotted out for dinner at Ago in West Hollywood, California on September 25, 2014. zimbio


Looks almost like Leah is trying to wrestle the B away from JLo.


----------



## jula

Hermesforlife said:


> Don't like the shoes but I want that bag! Any idea what size it is?



Small flap


Ashlee Simpson stepped out with her arms full to pay a visit to her mother's house in Los Angeles on Friday dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini are spotted out for dinner at Ago in West Hollywood, California on September 25, 2014. zimbio



For once, I actually like J-Lo's outfit with her heels and B. This is a great look for her, and Leah Remini's outfit works for me too. Finally.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> For once, I actually like J-Lo's outfit with her heels and B. This is a great look for her, and Leah Remini's outfit works for me too. Finally.


 Same here!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> For once, I actually like J-Lo's outfit with her heels and B. This is a great look for her, and Leah Remini's outfit works for me too. Finally.



Agreed! she looks good in that outfit.


----------



## jula

Katie Holmes walks the black carpet backstage at the 2014 Global Citizen Festival held in Central Park on Saturday (September 27) in New York City. justjared


----------



## perlerare

jula said:


> Small flap
> 
> 
> Ashlee Simpson stepped out with her arms full to pay a visit to her mother's house in Los Angeles on Friday dailymail



 the car....


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian stepped out in Paris on Sunday dailymail


----------



## Birdonce

Is there Hermes here that I'm missing?


----------



## thyme

Birdonce said:


> Is there Hermes here that I'm missing?



Shoes


----------



## mlemee

Fabfashion said:


> Looks almost like Leah is trying to wrestle the B away from JLo.



After seeing her co-host E News one time it wouldn't surprise me if she was. She's so aggressive!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Looks almost like Leah is trying to wrestle the B away from JLo.





mlemee said:


> *After seeing her co-host E News one time it wouldn't surprise me if she was. She's so aggressive!*



  

Okay, back to topic!


----------



## MsHermesAU

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian stepped out in Paris on Sunday dailymail



Wow, she seems to love these shoes! She wears them nearly everywhere!


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini are spotted out for dinner at Ago in West Hollywood, California on September 25, 2014. zimbio


Sunglasses at night are super tacky regardless of who you are....super tacky...but the rest of her look is very lovely.


----------



## Birdonce

Thanks


----------



## jula

Lindsay Lohan looked relaxed as she headed to her favourite haunt the Chiltern Firehouse over the weekend dailymail


----------



## jula

Newlyweds Evan Ross and Ashlee Simpson held hands as they headed to Taverna Tony in Malibu for a bite to eat on Sunday dailymail


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Newlyweds Evan Ross and Ashlee Simpson held hands as they headed to Taverna Tony in Malibu for a bite to eat on Sunday dailymail


Her bag looks well loved.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian leaves her hotel to meet up with mom Kris Jenner on Monday afternoon (September 29) in Paris, France. justjared


----------



## audreylita

Two words.  Fashion victim.  Oscar de la Renta summed it up best.


----------



## Nico_79

audreylita said:


> Two words.  Fashion victim.  Oscar de la Renta summed it up best.



+1 this is quite a mess. Like the shoes though!


----------



## duna

The only decent things KK wears are those gorgeous H sandals, which she has in different colours.


----------



## livethelake

duna said:


> The only decent things KK wears are those gorgeous H sandals, which she has in different colours.



So agree Duna!  (wish I could find a pair in black...)


----------



## Mindi B

Every now and then KK gets it right.  (I liked that white blanket coat over white pencil skirt and fitted turtleneck she wore recently.)  With her bombshell figure she should really take a lesson from her Hermes bags:  No unnecessary bits and bobs and fal-de-rol.  Clean lines, simple shapes.  There's a reason the Kelly and Birkin are timelessly chic. . . .  Oh, and KK?  Easy on the bewbs.  We know you got 'em, believe me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Every now and then KK gets it right.  (I liked that white blanket coat over white pencil skirt and fitted turtleneck she wore recently.)  With her bombshell figure she should really take a lesson from her Hermes bags:  No unnecessary bits and bobs and fal-de-rol.  Clean lines, simple shapes.  There's a reason the Kelly and Birkin are timelessly chic. . . .  Oh, and KK?  Easy on the bewbs.  We know you got 'em, believe me.



LOL, +1,* Mindi*.


----------



## Dany_37

I just love her shoes!  'Nuff said!


----------



## louisvuittondol

Ladies, anyone know the brand of the dress Rachel Zoe is wearing to NYFW? (post #919)

TIA!


----------



## jula

Lindsay Lohan headed out for yet another post-performance evening on Tuesday, but this time favoured dinner at Mayfair's Nobu restaurant over a nightclub dailymail


----------



## MarvelGirl

jula said:


> Lindsay Lohan headed out for yet another post-performance evening on Tuesday, but this time favoured dinner at Mayfair's Nobu restaurant over a nightclub dailymail



Well...she doesn't look great here but this is the best/healthiest I have seen Lindsay look in a very long time. Love the big 40cm Kelly too (even though it kinda looks like she might have sat on it).  Thanks as always, Jula!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Lindsay Lohan headed out for yet another post-performance evening on Tuesday, but this time favoured dinner at Mayfair's Nobu restaurant over a nightclub dailymail



I almost didn't recognize her!


----------



## Mindi B

Apparently she has been terrible in the play, forgetting her lines repeatedly and requiring audible prompts.  Maybe she should wear that giant Kelly over her head.


----------



## mlemee

Tamara and Slavica Ecclestone - not sure whose fabulous Croc Kelly that is


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mlemee said:


> Tamara and Slavica Ecclestone - not sure whose fabulous Croc Kelly that is



Thanks for the pic, *mlemee*. Love Slavica Ecclestone.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the pic, *mlemee*. Love Slavica Ecclestone.



Me too.

Tamara's hand looks really creepy in the pic above, even her hands have got thinner!


----------



## jula

MarvelGirl said:


> Well...she doesn't look great here but this is the best/healthiest I have seen Lindsay look in a very long time. Love the big 40cm Kelly too (even though it kinda looks like she might have sat on it).  Thanks as always, Jula!






Kim Kardashian and her daughter spotted in LA on Thursday dailymail


----------



## Israeli_Flava

duna said:


> Me too.
> 
> Tamara's *hand looks really creepy *in the pic above, even her hands have got thinner!



Ewwwww. It does.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> Apparently she has been terrible in the play, forgetting her lines repeatedly and requiring audible prompts.  *Maybe she should wear that giant Kelly over her head*.



I died laughing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and her daughter spotted in LA on Thursday dailymail



Wow. Does she take these shoes off? Maybe I need to hunt a pair down bc they must be cummmmmm-feeeeeee.

Nori is such a cutey!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Apparently she has been terrible in the play, forgetting her lines repeatedly and requiring audible prompts.  Maybe she should wear that giant Kelly over her head.



 She's a wreck! I don't know why anybody would want to pay for a ticket to her play!


----------



## juliet827

jula said:


> Lindsay Lohan headed out for yet another post-performance evening on Tuesday, but this time favoured dinner at Mayfair's Nobu restaurant over a nightclub dailymail



What a mess! The Kelly looks strangled - the shoulder strap is all twisted up with the clochette and stuck inside the bag!



Mindi B said:


> Apparently she has been terrible in the play, forgetting her lines repeatedly and requiring audible prompts.  Maybe she should wear that giant Kelly over her head.



 Yes!


----------



## jula

Lindsay Lohan spotted leaving the Playhouse Theatre on Wednesday (October 1) in London, England. justjared


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Lindsay Lohan spotted leaving the Playhouse Theatre on Wednesday (October 1) in London, England. justjared



The jacket looks like road kill.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The jacket looks like road kill.



Road kill + 40 orange K, so Lindsay Lohan!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Okay, I admit it, I am so NOT a fan of Lindsay Lohan and her ombre heels should be mine!

Agree, *xiangxiang*, the jacket and K look like road-kill.


----------



## MarvelGirl

LOL! You gals are so funny! I'm not a fan of Linsday Lohan either and definitely not a lover of her "road kill" fur jacket but as a proud owner of a 40cm K (mine is Etain), I don't see anything really wrong with her K. I agree that it looks like it has been kinda been through hell and back but she is apparently using (and loving) it! Poor, poor Lindsay, girl just can't seem to catch a break!


----------



## chicinthecity777

The problem is that particular colour + size combo. 40K etain is a totally different thing. Or a 32 orange, if you get my drift.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian spotted back in LA on Friday dailymail


----------



## ladysarah

jula said:


> Lindsay Lohan spotted leaving the Playhouse Theatre on Wednesday (October 1) in London, England. justjared



That is an exceptionally distressing look! Also, is she holding a packet of cigarettes or is it something else?


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Lindsay Lohan spotted leaving the Playhouse Theatre on Wednesday (October 1) in London, England. justjared





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The jacket looks like road kill.



OMG she's fashion roadkill!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDOdrcV5dfs


----------



## Hermesaholic

ladysarah said:


> That is an exceptionally distressing look! Also, is she holding a packet of cigarettes or is it something else?


very distressing:  she always looks dirty to boot


----------



## jula

Kyle Richards seen at LAX (October 3, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster was spotted in Beverly Hills on Friday with her husband Andrew Form and one-year-old son Julian going for a family breakfast dailymail


----------



## Mindi B

^^^I hope they are every bit as happy as they look!  What an adorable family.


----------



## juliet827

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster was spotted in Beverly Hills on Friday with her husband Andrew Form and one-year-old son Julian going for a family breakfast dailymail



Love that she really uses that Evelyne. Also, cute shorts.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jula said:


> Lindsay Lohan spotted leaving the Playhouse Theatre on Wednesday (October 1) in London, England. justjared


She looks more "rested" than recent years but she still looks as though she forgot her trousers in the dressing room.


----------



## purseinsanity

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster was spotted in Beverly Hills on Friday with her husband Andrew Form and one-year-old son Julian going for a family breakfast dailymail



What a cute family!


----------



## purseinsanity

JWiseman said:


> It looks like she just finished cutting her way out of that python. So.Much.Snakeskin.


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> She reminds me of this. Well, the bottom of her pants.


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Kyle Richards seen at LAX (October 3, 2014) zimbio


 Oh, she lost weight? She needs a few fillers to plump up her face I Think. I like her look although I would have chosen different boots. Usually her outfits are more miss than hit IMO.


----------



## lovely64

mlemee said:


> Tamara and Slavica Ecclestone - not sure whose fabulous Croc Kelly that is


 Tamara looks Lovely and has been looking Lovely ever since she gave birth. Very slim and Lovely I am not a fan of them but I Think she is improving, big time. Thanks for the pic mlemee.


----------



## lovely64

audreylita said:


> Two words.  Fashion victim.  Oscar de la Renta summed it up best.


 Yup


----------



## webaj

lovely64 said:


> Oh, she lost weight? She needs a few fillers to plump up her face I Think. I like her look although I would have chosen different boots. Usually her outfits are more miss than hit IMO.



She has lost weight. I had the pleasure of meeting her at event recently and she said she has been working out with a trainer. One of nicest, most approachable celebs (or, reality celebs) I have met.


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster was spotted in Beverly Hills on Friday with her husband Andrew Form and one-year-old son Julian going for a family breakfast dailymail


 

Love her, adore the Evelyne (WANT ONE) and what a gorgeous family!


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and her son Julian looking for a pumpkin at Mr. Bones Pumpkin Patch in West Hollywood, California on October 5, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio does some grocery shopping at Whole Foods in Brentwood, California on October 5, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez pictured leaving Craig's restaurant in West Hollywood on Sunday night dailymail


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez pictured leaving Craig's restaurant in West Hollywood on Sunday night dailymail



 She forgot her pants!


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She forgot her pants!


 
 At very least a mini skirt!


----------



## JWiseman

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She forgot her pants!



You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *She forgot her pants!*



That's exactly what I was thinking too, *xiangxiang*! A hot mess here.


----------



## spylove22

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She forgot her pants!



haha!!


----------



## Freckles1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She forgot her pants!




She absolutely forgot her pants!!!


----------



## lum709

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She forgot her pants!





lol ...


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian sported a layered wrap around skirt and cropped white top teamed with black strappy heels as she left a Los Angeles studio on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez shows off her toned tummy at dinner in Beverly Hills on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Rita Ora goes for dinner with her beau, Ricky Hilfiger, in Notting Hill on Monday dailymail


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez shows off her toned tummy at dinner in Beverly Hills on Monday dailymail



JLo's style may not be my for me but her hair..I love her hair! It looks amazing on her too! Julayour pictures are wonderful!


----------



## LeahLVoes

jula said:


> Lindsay Lohan spotted leaving the Playhouse Theatre on Wednesday (October 1) in London, England. justjared



Well its up to each and their own. 
But imo I am glad to see her with a fresh face like that. She hasn't looked that way in a long time... 

Loving that Kelly... its pretty "in your face" but it works for her. 

OH yeah and cigarettes are bad.... boohoo 
lets not be overly judgmental here... just saying'


----------



## Freckles1

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez shows off her toned tummy at dinner in Beverly Hills on Monday dailymail




The hair and the tum tum!!! Me likey!!


----------



## kewave

jula said:


> Rita Ora goes for dinner with her beau, Ricky Hilfiger, in Notting Hill on Monday dailymail


 
Poor birkin....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> *Poor birkin....*



*kewave*, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## audreylita

Kate Moss


----------



## audreylita

Julie Macklowe at a screening of "The Hunger" in New York

Photo by Evan Falk


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Kate Moss



Thanks for the pic, *audreylita*. Kate Moss can do no wrong. 



audreylita said:


> Julie Macklowe at a screening of "The Hunger" in New York
> 
> Photo by Evan Falk



No words for this outfit.


----------



## Nico_79

audreylita said:


> Julie Macklowe at a screening of "The Hunger" in New York
> 
> Photo by Evan Falk


 
No just no. It's like she's trying to hide a hideous gymnastics or figure skating outfit under that jacket.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No words for this outfit.





Nico_79 said:


> No just no. It's like she's trying to hide a hideous gymnastics or figure skating outfit under that jacket.



I know! And that's enough said!


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez seen leaving Mr Chow on Wednesday (October 8) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared


----------



## lara0112

audreylita said:


> Kate Moss



super nice pics but these are about a decade old. the last H bag we saw her with in pics was the picotin I think.


----------



## perlerare

lara0112 said:


> super nice pics but these are about a decade old. the last H bag we saw her with in pics was the picotin I think.




Right,  a decade old. AND still super REFRESHING.


----------



## lara0112

perlerare said:


> Right,  a decade old. AND still super REFRESHING.



True! beautiful bag and amazingly styled lady. 

she still has amazing style and loved her recent picotin so much I want  a bag in a similar kind of blue


----------



## Hermesaholic

perlerare said:


> Right,  a decade old. AND still super REFRESHING.



Indeed-compared to the overkill and road kill looks that are far too frequently seen


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermesaholic said:


> Indeed-compared to the overkill and road kill looks that are far too frequently seen


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez seen leaving Mr Chow on Wednesday (October 8) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared



Her face and hair looks amazing here!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West spotted in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez took her six-year-old twins Emme and Max to Mr Bones Pumpkin Patch in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Tilly attends the Fifth-Annual Veuve Clicquot Polo Classic at Will Rogers State Historic Park on October 11, 2014 in Pacific Palisades, California. zimbio


----------



## jula

Rachel Roy attends the Fifth-Annual Veuve Clicquot Polo Classic at Will Rogers State Historic Park on October 11, 2014 in Pacific Palisades, California. zimbio


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West spotted in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail



The guy riding a bike behind them in the first photo. His expression says it all!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> the guy riding a bike behind them in the first photo. His expression says it all!



this.


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West spotted in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail




Okay:  what IS she wearing?  Does she know we can see her boobs/nipples in excruciating detail?


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West spotted in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail



Um, it's called a bra!


----------



## looking4kelly

&#128561;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Mindi B

I am no fan of Kimye (that's an understatement), but it was nice to see them laughing together and looking happy.  And yes, her bod is nuts.  But those bewbs are part of her, er, brand, so of course she's gonna display 'em. The Hermes is the wallet, yes?


----------



## ArchMaMa

Mindi B said:


> I am no fan of Kimye (that's an understatement), but it was nice to see them laughing together and looking happy.  And yes, her bod is nuts.  But those bewbs are part of her, er, brand, so of course she's gonna display 'em. The Hermes is the wallet, yes?




Isn't it funny that everyone only notices her Bs instead of any HS! Haha! I had to do a double-take on where the H is also..


----------



## LeahLVoes

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West spotted in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail



The only shocking thing in this picture is Kanye West smiling... we all should mark that day in or calanders, he usually looks miserable or bored... other then that Kim looks great. 

Bra whatever... She obviously doesn't need one.


----------



## jula

Melanie Brown was spotted at London's Heathrow Airport with her three daughters Phoenix, Angel and Madison. dailymail


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and her one-year-old child Julian were seen shopping in Beverly Hills on Sunday dailymail


----------



## Dany_37

My goodness...Birkin on Birkin on Birkin!!


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez was out and about in Los Angeles on Sunday dailymail


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Rachel Roy attends the Fifth-Annual Veuve Clicquot Polo Classic at Will Rogers State Historic Park on October 11, 2014 in Pacific Palisades, California. zimbio


Love these shots for proportion! Very nice


----------



## Kacero

jula said:


> Melanie Brown was spotted at London's Heathrow Airport with her three daughters Phoenix, Angel and Madison. dailymail




Because you need to travel with 3 Birkins.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kacero said:


> *Because you need to travel with 3 Birkins.....*



Umm, I think that I considered doing that and I'm not even remotely famous, lol.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kacero said:


> Because you need to travel with 3 Birkins.....


I'm speechless


----------



## meazar

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Umm, I think that I considered doing that and I'm not even remotely famous, lol.




Lol!!!!


----------



## dooneybaby

Suzie said:


> Um, it's called a bra!


 
I guess that's what she has to do to get Kanye to smile! Nevermind that the rest of us are about the throw up!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Umm, I think that I considered doing that and I'm not even remotely famous, lol.



 The max I would do is to bring two H bags when travelling. But most of the time I end up with one.


----------



## Miss Al

It's the first time I see someone *'stacking'* her Birkins! Very creative...


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez chats on her cell phone while arriving at Capitol Records in Hollywood, California on October 13, 2014. zimbio


----------



## mlemee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Umm, I think that I considered doing that and I'm not even remotely famous, lol.



I've totally done that whilst travelling for a long holiday!
Plus, she's moving to London, UK for the next 3 months for X Factor, the girl needs her Bs!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mlemee said:


> *I've totally done that whilst travelling for a long holiday!*
> Plus, she's moving to London, UK for the next 3 months for X Factor, the girl needs her Bs!



*mlemee*, thank goodness that I am not alone, lol.


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk enjoyed a healthy smoothie as she stepped out in West Village on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Slavica Ecclestone, Tamara Ecclestone and her daughter Sophia at the Frieze Art Fair in London's Regent's Park on Monday morning dailymail


----------



## am2022

love love slavica's dress!!!



jula said:


> Slavica Ecclestone, Tamara Ecclestone and her daughter Sophia at the Frieze Art Fair in London's Regent's Park on Monday morning dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

amacasa said:


> love love slavica's dress!!!



Agreed. Plus, her exotic croc B is gorgeous


----------



## Kacero

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Umm, I think that I considered doing that and I'm not even remotely famous, lol.




Hehe


----------



## Kacero

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *mlemee*, thank goodness that I am not alone, lol.




I travel with my B's also, I was agreeing with Mel B


----------



## Miss Al

Kacero said:


> I travel with my B's also, I was agreeing with Mel B


 
I love how she stacked her bags. I will try that next time.


----------



## jula

Sylvie Meis spotted in Hamburg sylvievandervaart


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis spotted in Hamburg sylvievandervaart



Great looking couple! Thank you for posting *jula*!


----------



## aquahot

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis spotted in Hamburg sylvievandervaart



Thanks for posting! Gotta get my CdC out after seeing these pictures


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Umm, I think that I considered doing that and I'm not even remotely famous, lol.


 Well, 2 max


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Slavica Ecclestone, Tamara Ecclestone and her daughter Sophia at the Frieze Art Fair in London's Regent's Park on Monday morning dailymail



She looks awesome!  Totally lost the baby weight.


----------



## perlerare

hermes_lemming said:


> She looks awesome!  Totally lost the baby weight.



....and much more.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Irina Shayk enjoyed a healthy smoothie as she stepped out in West Village on Monday dailymail



The shine on this croc is amazing. I could only dream of owning one of these but she is making me think of ways to make that a reality 

I only need one kidney to live, right?


----------



## Mindi B

Israeli_Flava said:


> The shine on this croc is amazing. I could only dream of owning one of these but she is making me think of waysto make that a reality
> 
> I only need one kidney to live, right?



LOL!  That is one SHINY croc.  Dazzling.


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon arriving on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, Calfiornia on October 15, 2014. zimbio


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed. Plus, her exotic croc B is gorgeous




Yes! Slavica always is so consistent - she carries herself well.


----------



## Jadeite

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis spotted in Hamburg sylvievandervaart




I haven't caught up in awhile. Is this the same Sylvie who has those amazing amazonian legs? Different last name?


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Slavica Ecclestone, Tamara Ecclestone and her daughter Sophia at the Frieze Art Fair in London's Regent's Park on Monday morning dailymail


 Very pretty! Love her mum too and her style is the one I prefer out of the two of them.


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite said:


> I haven't caught up in awhile. Is this the same Sylvie who has those amazing amazonian legs? Different last name?



Different gal, I think.  The Amazonian Swedish model is Victoria Silvstedt.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Very pretty! Love her mum too and her style is the one I prefer out of the two of them.



Agree, *Kat*! Slavica Ecclestone is amazing and her collection of exotic Bs and Ks is spectacular.


----------



## jula

Portia de Rossi arrives at 'Jimmy Kimmel Live!' in Hollywood, California on October 16, 2014. zimbio


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> Different gal, I think.  The Amazonian Swedish model is Victoria Silvstedt.




Oh yes you're right. I got confused.


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Portia de Rossi arrives at 'Jimmy Kimmel Live!' in Hollywood, California on October 16, 2014. zimbio



I love her shoes!!  Are they IM? If so what year did she do the black heel!?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> I love her shoes!!  Are they IM? If so what year did she do the black heel!?



*Julide*, I love them, too! Any ID on them?


----------



## Suzie

Jadeite said:


> I haven't caught up in awhile. Is this the same Sylvie who has those amazing amazonian legs? Different last name?



She was married to a soccer player and did have a different last name.


----------



## am2022

Marant dickers indeed Julide!
This was if I remember right was fall 2011
By the time I bought my black ones in early 2012 no more black heels available then !



Julide said:


> I love her shoes!!  Are they IM? If so what year did she do the black heel!?


----------



## Julide

amacasa said:


> Marant dickers indeed Julide!
> This was if I remember right was fall 2011
> By the time I bought my black ones in early 2012 no more black heels available then !



Too bad they are no longer produced. Thank you Amacasa!!


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Portia de Rossi arrives at 'Jimmy Kimmel Live!' in Hollywood, California on October 16, 2014. zimbio


 Love Portia!


----------



## duna

Julide said:


> I love her shoes!!  Are they IM? If so what year did she do the black heel!?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, I love them, too! Any ID on them?





amacasa said:


> Marant dickers indeed Julide!
> This was if I remember right was fall 2011
> By the time I bought my black ones in early 2012 no more black heels available then !



I have the IM black Dickers but they're different, these look like Saint Laurent, but I could be wrong.


----------



## am2022

I did enlarge the photo and saw the classic stitching on the side and thought maRant dicker vs Dixie
Dickers stitching is curved while Dixie is straight
Don't have the Dixie though 
Let me study the YSL one
Do you have a photo ? But now I'm OT sorry ladies ..... I have issues with shoes  


duna said:


> I have the IM black Dickers but they're different, these look like Saint Laurent, but I could be wrong.


----------



## duna

amacasa said:


> I did enlarge the photo and saw the classic stitching on the side and thought maRant dicker vs Dixie
> Dickers stitching is curved while Dixie is straight
> Don't have the Dixie though
> Let me study the YSL one
> Do you have a photo ? But now I'm OT sorry ladies ..... I have issues with shoes



These are the Saint Laurent I was thinking of, but they look different too....



http://www.farfetch.com/it/shopping...-item-10730885.aspx?storeid=9017&ffref=lp_84_

These are my Dickers: the flash makes them look grey but in reality they are almost black, but you can see the stitching is different.

Back to topic, I promise!


----------



## jula

Demi Moore's hair gets windblown as she strolls out of a medical building in Los Angeles on Friday afternoon (October 17). justjared


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> Demi Moore's hair gets windblown as she strolls out of a medical building in Los Angeles on Friday afternoon (October 17). justjared



this totally exudes the birkin vibe!! looking great Demi


----------



## Millicat

Hear, hear.


----------



## juliet827

She looks fantastic. She's over 50 too. She's had that black B for a long time - I remember pics of Ashton years ago carrying it for her that made me get my black B30. I love her.


----------



## duna

Demi looks great, I totally agree about the Birkin vibe..... Being her age I so wish I could still wear my hair long (maybe not that long!) but it makes my face look too long now


----------



## fendibbag

Sorry for another OT post about Portia's boots, but could these be it? They are by Ash


----------



## fendibbag

duna said:


> These are the Saint Laurent I was thinking of, but they look different too....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/it/shopping...-item-10730885.aspx?storeid=9017&ffref=lp_84_
> 
> These are my Dickers: the flash makes them look grey but in reality they are almost black, but you can see the stitching is different.
> 
> Back to topic, I promise!


See above post  This is also for Amacasa, Julide and Vigee, sorry I cannot figure out how to multi quote!


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk is seen leaving Koi restaurant in West Hollywood, California on October 18, 2014. zimbio


----------



## LeahLVoes

jula said:


> Demi Moore's hair gets windblown as she strolls out of a medical building in Los Angeles on Friday afternoon (October 17). justjared



She looks great! I love that entire look!  so cool!!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian bares her back in a white top while heading home after catching a movie on Sunday afternoon with husband Kanye West (October 19) in Calabasas, Cal justjared


----------



## Nico_79

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian bares her back in a white top while heading home after catching a movie on Sunday afternoon with husband Kanye West (October 19) in Calabasas, Cal justjared


 
There is just too much wrong with this outfit...I don't know where to start. Kudos though for wearing the heck out of those sandals!


----------



## Israeli_Flava




----------



## jmen

There are no words applicable.  For those who truly enjoy what constitutes class, style I highly recommend the vintage photos.  How and why have have people gotten to the point of looking so trashy?


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian bares her back in a white top while heading home after catching a movie on Sunday afternoon with husband Kanye West (October 19) in Calabasas, Cal justjared



Yuk!


----------



## CocoSoCo

All I can think about is her bare back resting on the the back of the movie theater seat.
 G-R-O-S-S!


----------



## Hermesaholic

jmen said:


> There are no words applicable.  For those who truly enjoy what constitutes class, style I highly recommend the vintage photos.  How and why have have people gotten to the point of looking so trashy?


no matter what she wears -though this is truly dreadful--she always looks trashy


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian bares her back in a white top while heading home after catching a movie on Sunday afternoon with husband Kanye West (October 19) in Calabasas, Cal justjared



Just downright ugly


----------



## creme fraiche

Except for the shoes, Kim K's outfit looks like it was mauled by a teething dog.  Why-o-why?


----------



## Nico_79

jmen said:


> There are no words applicable.  For those who truly enjoy what constitutes class, style I highly recommend the vintage photos.  How and why have have people gotten to the point of looking so trashy?


 
Maybe it's trendy? I think I am out of touch with today's fashion when I see photos like this, none the less, thank you *Jula* for being gracious enough to post them.


----------



## Freckles1

israeli_flava said:


>




+1


----------



## Dany_37

I guess I'll be in the minority here...I like the top, just not with those shorts.  I love the shoes just not with this outfit.  Gotta love a nude neutral colored shoe and the fact that it's Hermes is icing on the cake. I love her hair.  Cool to see Kanye smiling.

It's so easy to Kim bash...I decided to take another route.


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Demi Moore's hair gets windblown as she strolls out of a medical building in Los Angeles on Friday afternoon (October 17). justjared


 

Have always loved Demi's dark, long tresses.  Just beautiful...and the bag "ain't" bad either!!


----------



## mlemee

Dany_37 said:


> I guess I'll be in the minority here...I like the top, just not with those shorts.  I love the shoes just not with this outfit.  Gotta love a nude neutral colored shoe and the fact that it's Hermes is icing on the cake. I love her hair.  Cool to see Kanye smiling.
> 
> It's so easy to Kim bash...I decided to take another route.



 I like the top too and I actually like the shred and distress of those cut off jeans. I wouldn't rock that look together but she wears it well.
Love those shoes.
And you're right - it's so easy to bash Kim and it's especially boring when it's on a thread not related to her.

Back to topic


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian bares her back in a white top while heading home after catching a movie on Sunday afternoon with husband Kanye West (October 19) in Calabasas, Cal justjared



great to see H shoes in action so frequently!  she looks great....  but only below the ankles.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

chincac said:


> great to see h shoes in action so frequently!  *she looks great....  But only below the ankles.*


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> great to see H shoes in action so frequently!  she looks great....  but only below the ankles.



 indeed!


----------



## duna

Those poor H sandals, what they have to put up with.......


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Demi Moore's hair gets windblown as she strolls out of a medical building in Los Angeles on Friday afternoon (October 17). justjared


 Love her look and she looks great!


----------



## Hermesaholic

lovely64 said:


> Love her look and she looks great!


Have always loved Demi:  (I feel a bit sorry for her)


----------



## lovely64

Hermesaholic said:


> Have always loved Demi:  (I feel a bit sorry for her)



Me too! I am not upto date about the latest news re her though.


----------



## Dany_37

mlemee said:


> I like the top too and I actually like the shred and distress of those cut off jeans. I wouldn't rock that look together but she wears it well.
> Love those shoes.
> And you're right - it's so easy to bash Kim and it's especially boring when it's on a thread not related to her.
> 
> Back to topic


 
  Right on!!


----------



## Paraskeva

jula said:


> Irina Shayk is seen leaving Koi restaurant in West Hollywood, California on October 18, 2014. zimbio



omg, i LOVE her outfit.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Paraskeva said:


> omg, i LOVE her outfit.


proving you can be sexy and classy... Kim K. take note...


----------



## chausseau

*Padma Lakshmi *


----------



## Aficionada

chausseau said:


> *Padma Lakshmi *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chausseau said:


> *Padma Lakshmi *



Padma looks incredible, love her dress, heels and birdie 
 Thanks, *chausseau*!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Double wow Padma!


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez is spotted catching a private jet out of the Van Nuys Airport in Van Nuys, California on October 21, 2014 and visiting a studio in LA on the same day zimbio


----------



## chicinthecity777

chausseau said:


> *Padma Lakshmi *



Woza! You go girl!


----------



## jula

Katie Holmes looks beautiful on the red carpet while attending the Skin Cancer Foundation Gala on Tuesday evening (October 21) at the Mandarin Oriental in New York City. justjared


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> Katie Holmes looks beautiful on the red carpet while attending the Skin Cancer Foundation Gala on Tuesday evening (October 21) at the Mandarin Oriental in New York City. justjared



don't like the cdc with this outfit but she looks gorgeous!


----------



## purselover888

chincac said:


> great to see H shoes in action so frequently!  she looks great....  but only below the ankles.



HAHAHA


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Katie Holmes looks beautiful on the red carpet while attending the Skin Cancer Foundation Gala on Tuesday evening (October 21) at the Mandarin Oriental in New York City. justjared


She looks beautiful


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Katie Holmes looks beautiful on the red carpet while attending the Skin Cancer Foundation Gala on Tuesday evening (October 21) at the Mandarin Oriental in New York City. justjared


 Very Beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Katie Holmes looks beautiful on the red carpet while attending the Skin Cancer Foundation Gala on Tuesday evening (October 21) at the Mandarin Oriental in New York City. justjared



Agree, not a huge fan but I agree that she looks absolutely lovely.


----------



## mlemee

jula said:


> Katie Holmes looks beautiful on the red carpet while attending the Skin Cancer Foundation Gala on Tuesday evening (October 21) at the Mandarin Oriental in New York City. justjared



That's the best I've seen Katie look in a loooong time. A black Medor clutch with GHW would have looked sleeker with this tailored jumpsuit


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mlemee said:


> That's the best I've seen Katie look in a loooong time. *A black Medor clutch with GHW would have looked sleeker with this tailored jumpsuit*



Didn't think of that, *mlemee* and you are so right! A black medor clutch GHW would have been perfect.


----------



## Suzie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Didn't think of that, *mlemee* and you are so right! A black medor clutch GHW would have been perfect.



She owns a medor too.


----------



## Nico_79

mlemee said:


> That's the best I've seen Katie look in a loooong time. A black Medor clutch with GHW would have looked sleeker with this tailored jumpsuit


 
Agreed. The CDC, while beautiful, doesn't really work with the rest of the outfit imho.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> don't like the cdc with this outfit but she looks gorgeous!



This!


----------



## Julide

mlemee said:


> That's the best I've seen Katie look in a loooong time. A black Medor clutch with GHW would have looked sleeker with this tailored jumpsuit



I agree she does look wonderful!! But I like that her CDC doesn't match her outfit, it stands out! Like an ostrich CDC should!!I would love that CDC!!!! And a birkin in that combo with a matching kelly...


----------



## Luvquality

I think she looks fabulous! And the understated, but tres chic ostrich CDC works  IMHO!


----------



## S'Mom

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian bares her back in a white top while heading home after catching a movie on Sunday afternoon with husband Kanye West (October 19) in Calabasas, Cal justjared



Well, I guess if Kanye likes it.....


----------



## MsHermesAU

chausseau said:


> *Padma Lakshmi *



So CHIC!!


----------



## Millicat

jula said:


> Katie Holmes looks beautiful on the red carpet while attending the Skin Cancer Foundation Gala on Tuesday evening (October 21) at the Mandarin Oriental in New York City. justjared



I don't think I've ever seen her look this good, she looks gorgeous


----------



## jula

Kelly Osbourne attends the GANT Rugger presentation held at Chateau Marmont on Thursday evening (October 23) in West Hollywood justjared


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster took 13-month-old son Julian on a Beverly Hills shopping trip on Thursday afternoon dailymail


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner arrives on a private plane in Las Vegas on Friday (October 25) justjared/ dailymail


----------



## jula

Sharon Stone went for lunch in Beverly Hills on Friday dailymail


----------



## HfromT

jula said:


> Sharon Stone went for lunch in Beverly Hills on Friday dailymail



She looks amazing!!  And the best part (apart from her H belt) is that she always looks like she's very confident and comfortable in her own skin.


----------



## catsinthebag

HfromT said:


> She looks amazing!!  And the best part (apart from her H belt) is that she always looks like she's very confident and comfortable in her own skin.



I agree! She also looks amazingly natural, not like she's been fighting age with a scalpel!


----------



## S'Mom

LOVE Sharon Stone.  She ages gracefully!


----------



## jula

NeNe Leakes makes her way through LAX on Wednesday night dailymail


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I always say Hermes bags are meant to be used, but NeNe has been kinda hard on that Birkin.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Well, I always say Hermes bags are meant to be used, but NeNe has been kinda hard on that Birkin.



Totally agree, *Mindi* ~ I didn't even recognize it at first!


----------



## krawford

what size is Nene's Birkin?


----------



## niveK

I realize that this is an Hermes thread, but does anyone know the name of the LV bag Nene is carrying in the first photo?

Thanks.


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> NeNe Leakes makes her way through LAX on Wednesday night dailymail





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Totally agree, *Mindi* ~ I didn't even recognize it at first!





krawford said:


> what size is Nene's Birkin?



Krawford, its 40cm.

And that B is in DESPERATE need of a good SPA session!


----------



## Couture Coco

hfromt said:


> she looks amazing!!  And the best part (apart from her h belt) is that she always looks like she's very confident and comfortable in her own skin.



+1
And I adore navy and black together.


----------



## Julide

JWiseman said:


> Krawford, its 40cm.
> 
> And that B is in DESPERATE need of a good SPA session!



Wow! That s 40! Nene can wear that bag and it looks proportionate on her!! WOW!!


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum doted on her younger daughter Lou as she took her kids Leni, Henry, Johan, and Lou to a soccer game in Brentwood, California on Saturday dailymail


----------



## HfromT

jula said:


> Heidi Klum doted on her younger daughter Lou as she took her kids Leni, Henry, Johan, and Lou to a soccer game in Brentwood, California on Saturday dailymail



I bet all the dads on the team have a 100% attendance record when she's there!  Love the fact that she doesn't baby her bag too.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian bundles up in a leather blazer while arriving at LAX Airport with her husband Kanye West on Sunday (October 26) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) is greeted by OECD, Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development, Secretary General Angel Gurria, prior to a meeting with International economic organizations at the OECD in Paris, on October 17, 2014 kvtv


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) is greeted by OECD, Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development, Secretary General Angel Gurria, prior to a meeting with International economic organizations at the OECD in Paris, on October 17, 2014 kvtv



*jula*, thanks for posting this pic of the elegant Christine Lagarde, especially right after Kimye.


----------



## TaLuLaGee

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) is greeted by OECD, Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development, Secretary General Angel Gurria, prior to a meeting with International economic organizations at the OECD in Paris, on October 17, 2014 kvtv



 I found it uncanny that while walking to the boulangerie this morning and minding my own business...my eyes were attracted to an elegant lady having coffee by the sidewalk. She looked very familiar so I went through a Rolodex of faces in my mind...neighbourhood shop owner? neighbour? and then I realized, IT'S HER, CHRISTINE LAGARDE!

I had the urge to say hello and tell her that she's quite a celebrity in the Hermès Purse Forum but she might think I'm cuckoo.


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> Heidi Klum doted on her younger daughter Lou as she took her kids Leni, Henry, Johan, and Lou to a soccer game in Brentwood, California on Saturday dailymail



Heidi looks great! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, thanks for posting this pic of the elegant Christine Lagarde, especially right after Kimye.







TaLuLaGee said:


> I found it uncanny that while walking to the boulangerie this morning and minding my own business...my eyes were attracted to an elegant lady having coffee by the sidewalk. She looked very familiar so I went through a Rolodex of faces in my mind...neighbourhood shop owner? neighbour? and then I realized, IT'S HER, CHRISTINE LAGARDE!
> 
> I had the urge to say hello and tell her that she's quite a celebrity in the Hermès Purse Forum but she might think I'm cuckoo.



wow!! soooo cool..hmmm..i would walk up to her and tell her to do more about the global economy and casually say, love your B


----------



## hermes_lemming

duna said:


> Those poor H sandals, what they have to put up with.......


Lol I can't believe you used that smiley.


lovely64 said:


> Me too! I am not upto date about the latest news re her though.


OK I tried googling and still can't find out anything other than the issue with her daughter.  Is Demi ok? 


jula said:


> Katie Holmes looks beautiful on the red carpet while attending the Skin Cancer Foundation Gala on Tuesday evening (October 21) at the Mandarin Oriental in New York City. justjared


She looks cra cra sometimes but yea this is a good (and more importantly lucid) shot of her.


S'Mom said:


> Well, I guess if Kanye likes it.....



ikr!


catsinthebag said:


> I agree! She also looks amazingly natural, not like she's been fighting age with a scalpel!


Usually when one goes under the knife, the goal is for the "job" to look natural and undetectable. I know she has gone on record claiming to have zero work done but given her profession, where she lives.... no botox, lift nor tuck? 


HfromT said:


> I bet all the dads on the team have a 100% attendance record when she's there!  Love the fact that she doesn't baby her bag too.


She is a bit wonky but I like her.


jula said:


> Kim Kardashian bundles up in a leather blazer while arriving at LAX Airport with her husband Kanye West on Sunday (October 26) in Los Angeles. justjared


I wonder if this was before or after attending  the world series.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> NeNe Leakes makes her way through LAX on Wednesday night dailymail



OMG that poor poor Birkin. Whats that stain on the front??? I feel d i r t y after looking at her Birkin. I need a spa now too


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> NeNe Leakes makes her way through LAX on Wednesday night dailymail



I usually don't mind used bags but this is taking it ti the extreme! Poor bag! Victoria Silvstedt looks cool with hers but it might not be as worn as nene's.


----------



## Mariapia

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) is greeted by OECD, Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development, Secretary General Angel Gurria, prior to a meeting with International economic organizations at the OECD in Paris, on October 17, 2014 kvtv




Christine Lagarde is so elegant!
Thanks Jula for this stunning picture!


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, thanks for posting this pic of the elegant Christine Lagarde, especially right after Kimye.





Mariapia said:


> Christine Lagarde is so elegant!
> Thanks Jula for this stunning picture!



You're welcome. 

Kate Upton and her boyfriend Justin Verlander (pitcher for the Detroit Tigers) smile at the cameras while doing some retail therapy on Saturday afternoon (October 25) in the SoHo area of New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Mel B looked exhausted as she left a London recording studio on Monday night dailymail


----------



## Possum

niveK said:


> I realize that this is an Hermes thread, but does anyone know the name of the LV bag Nene is carrying in the first photo?
> 
> Thanks.


It was a limited release - Fetish Shine Lockit Voyage.


----------



## dooneybaby

jula said:


> Sharon Stone went for lunch in Beverly Hills on Friday dailymail


Once I get my stomach this flat, I'm going to reward myself with an Hermes belt!

Working up a sweat baby!!!


----------



## niveK

Possum said:


> It was a limited release - Fetish Shine Lockit Voyage.


Thank you.


----------



## kat99

I hope it still counts if it is from a movie - these are from Devil Wears Prada, Meryl with H scarf and Emily Blunt with CDC:


----------



## chicinthecity777

kat99 said:


> I hope it still counts if it is from a movie - these are from Devil Wears Prada, Meryl with H scarf and Emily Blunt with CDC:



Thank you for posting! I hadn't noticed Emily's CDC before and I have watched that movie so many times!  

For future reference, we also have this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/movies-with-hermes-bags-9179.html


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## eagle1002us

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Totally agree, *Mindi* ~ I didn't even recognize it at first!





Me neither.  I thought it was a big bolide.


----------



## eagle1002us

miriammarquez said:


> Mel B





What color is the B?   Wild guess is bleu orage.


----------



## carls888

eagle1002us said:


> What color is the B?   Wild guess is bleu orage.



It is a gorgeous colour, I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mindi B said:


> Well, I always say Hermes bags are meant to be used, but NeNe has been kinda hard on that Birkin.




I was thinking the same thing when I saw the dirt marks on her bag.  It is pretty beat up !


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez bares her midriff in a green ensemble while arriving on the set of her hit show American Idol on Tuesday (October 28) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Bethenny Frankel spotted out and about in New York City, New York on October 28, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Mel B attended the launch of docu-film A String of Naked Lightbulbs at London's Annabel's on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez bares her midriff in a green ensemble while arriving on the set of her hit show American Idol on Tuesday (October 28) in Los Angeles. justjared



Her earrings are so cool!Jula


----------



## VickyB

Thanks for all the terrific pics, Jula!!!


----------



## VickyB

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian bundles up in a leather blazer while arriving at LAX Airport with her husband Kanye West on Sunday (October 26) in Los Angeles. justjared




This is what she wore to go to game 5 of the world series.


----------



## diedre32

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) is greeted by OECD, Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development, Secretary General Angel Gurria, prior to a meeting with International economic organizations at the OECD in Paris, on October 17, 2014 kvtv


I really love seeing this lady!  Cannot get enough.


----------



## getoveragain

eagle1002us said:


> What color is the B?   Wild guess is bleu orage.


looks very much like Blue Abyss to me. i have a firkin in this color . looks similar.


----------



## jula

Julide said:


> Her earrings are so cool!Jula





VickyB said:


> Thanks for all the terrific pics, Jula!!!



 


Kim Kardashian shows off her figure while heading into Geoffrey's for lunch on Wednesday afternoon (October 30) in Malibu, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

Nicole Scherzinger pictured arriving at the Live Nation Entertainment studios in Beverly Hills on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Glenda Bailey, attends New York Academy's Take Home A Nude Sponsored by MAC Cosmetics at Sotheby's, NYC (October 09, 2014) bfanyc


----------



## jula

Glenda Bailey, Artistic Director of Hermès, Pierre-Alexis Dumas, along with President and CEO, Robert B. Chavez, attend the cocktail reception on Wednesday evening in Manhattan to unveil and celebrate the newest Hermès Writing Collection and its centerpiece: The Nautilus Pen. whitewallmagazine


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde, takes part in the annual meeting of the finance ministers and central banks governors of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries on October 25, 2014 in Kuwait City. - "Qu'importe le flacon" carré getty/ arabnews/ lebrech-associes


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde, takes part in the annual meeting of the finance ministers and central banks governors of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries on October 25, 2014 in Kuwait City. - "Qu'importe le flacon" carré getty/ arabnews/ lebrech-associes



This scarf is stunning. She must have gotten hot and untied it when they started talking about all that OIL money. Cha-ching!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Nicole Scherzinger pictured arriving at the Live Nation Entertainment studios in Beverly Hills on Wednesday dailymail



POW! Love her, not that lipstick.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## jula

Karlie Kloss and Taylor Swift and Karlie Kloss sit courtside at a Knicks game on Wednesday dailymail/ laineygossip


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> POW! Love her, not that lipstick.



IF, actually, I like her too. She walks a fine line and does pretty and sexy very well That's not easy to pull off! The lipstick didn't bother me, it probably looks great IRL.


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Nicole Scherzinger pictured arriving at the Live Nation Entertainment studios in Beverly Hills on Wednesday dailymail



This woman is so very very beautiful, but sadly I like nothing she puts on her gorgeous body! It's a shame she could be a knock out!!!


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Karlie Kloss and Taylor Swift and Karlie Kloss sit courtside at a Knicks game on Wednesday dailymail/ laineygossip



Wow! Taylor swift is tiny!! Isn't Karlie a model? Taylor is smaller than her!!!


----------



## Freckles1

julide said:


> this woman is so very very beautiful, but sadly i like nothing she puts on her gorgeous body! It's a shame she could be a knock out!!!




+1


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> This woman is so very very beautiful, but sadly I like nothing she puts on her gorgeous body! It's a shame she could be a knock out!!!



Same here! She needs a (new) stylist.


----------



## jula

Nicky Hilton seen chatting on her cell phone in New York City, New York on October 30, 2014. zimbio


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Karlie Kloss and Taylor Swift and Karlie Kloss sit courtside at a Knicks game on Wednesday dailymail/ laineygossip



Why are these 2 holding hands?? They're both very pretty!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Nicky Hilton seen chatting on her cell phone in New York City, New York on October 30, 2014. zimbio



Love her K with the CO flats, she has been looking great recently.


----------



## audreylita

Julide said:


> Wow! Taylor swift is tiny!! Isn't Karlie a model? Taylor is smaller than her!!!



Taylor is 5'10" and appears to be wearing 4" heels.  Karlie is 6'1".


----------



## audreylita

Tom Fords Party to Celebrate the Lisa Eisner Jewelry Collection

Tom Ford, Tallulah Willis, Scout Willis, and Demi Moore

Courtesy vogue.com


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Tom Fords Party to Celebrate the Lisa Eisner Jewelry Collection
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford, Tallulah Willis, Scout Willis, and Demi Moore
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy vogue.com




Tom Ford is just so handsome and such a great designer :le sigh:


----------



## hloverc

jula said:


> Karlie Kloss and Taylor Swift and Karlie Kloss sit courtside at a Knicks game on Wednesday dailymail/ laineygossip




Love the constance


----------



## maryg1

Demi should cut her hair shorter, or have a different hairstyle at least


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster took her son Julian trick or treating in Los Angeles on Friday. dailymail


----------



## dooneybaby

Christine Lagarde is my favorite H wearer!


----------



## Myke518

dooneybaby said:


> christine lagarde is my favorite h wearer!




+1!


----------



## Winterbaby

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster took her son Julian trick or treating in Los Angeles on Friday. dailymail



I kinda love her lately.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Tom Ford is just so handsome and such a great designer :le sigh:



I agree with you Vigee, TFis very handsome and a great designer: I also have a soft spot for Marc Jacobs


----------



## S'Mom

maryg1 said:


> Demi should cut her hair shorter, or have a different hairstyle at least



I agree.  I find as we get older sometimes a shorter hair style makes us look younger!


----------



## S'Mom

dooneybaby said:


> christine lagarde is my favorite h wearer!



+ 2


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## MarvelGirl

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Osbourne



Yikes! I sure hope this was her Halloween costume...


----------



## luckylove

MarvelGirl said:


> Yikes! I sure hope this was her Halloween costume...



I THINK it is???


----------



## Ryan

luckylove said:


> I THINK it is???



Gwyneth in The Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## Freckles1

Ryan said:


> Gwyneth in The Royal Tenenbaums.




Yes!!!! Ah ha!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Osbourne



Gramma??????


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Ryan said:


> Gwyneth in The Royal Tenenbaums.



Yes!! I see it now!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Ryan said:


> Gwyneth in The Royal Tenenbaums.



Right! Thanks and whew! LOL!


----------



## Mpassan03

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster took her son Julian trick or treating in Los Angeles on Friday. dailymail



Does anyone know what size Jordana'S evelyne is? PM or GM?


----------



## alterego

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Bensimon


White stiching?


----------



## hermes_lemming

duna said:


> Why are these 2 holding hands?? They're both very pretty!



It's a BFF thing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

It's also a fashion model thing.


----------



## duna

hermes_lemming said:


> It's a BFF thing.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> It's also a fashion model thing.



I see, thanks!


----------



## thyme

Mpassan03 said:


> Does anyone know what size Jordana'S evelyne is? PM or GM?


 
it looks like a GM to me from other pics i have seen of her carrying the black Evelyne.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West treated her grandmother Mary Jo Shannon to some waffles in Encino, California, on Sunday dailymail


----------



## jula

Hugh Jackman and Deborra-Lee Furness attend the funeral of fashion designer Oscar De La Renta at St. Ignatius Of Loyola on November 3, 2014 in New York City zimbio


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Rosanna Scotto, anchor of Good Day NY morning show, wears Belles du Mexique as a sling after breaking her wrist and elbow on the skating rink at 30 Rock.


----------



## jula

^
very neat. 


Kris Jenner, Khloé and Kourtney Kardashian, as well as a close family friend, gathered at the Hotel Bel-Air on Monday for a low-key lunch to celebrate Kendall Jenner's 19th birthday. dailymail


----------



## duna

^^^ Is Kourtney preggers again?????


----------



## cr1stalangel

duna said:


> ^^^ Is Kourtney preggers again?????



lol Yes she is.


----------



## duna

cr1stalangel said:


> lol Yes she is.



WOW, she's as bad as me, lol, I had 3 in 2.5 years!


----------



## cr1stalangel

duna said:


> WOW, she's as bad as me, lol, I had 3 in 2.5 years!



WHAT?! OMG!! 3 in 2.5 years... but but... How?!! Ok, don't answer me how... I mean, ouch! loll  You are a super woman and super Mom!


----------



## duna

cr1stalangel said:


> WHAT?! OMG!! 3 in 2.5 years... but but... How?!! Ok, don't answer me how... I mean, ouch! loll  You are a super woman and super Mom!



LOL, yes ouch, when my 3rd baby was born my first was almost 2.5 years old and my second 13 months! Now they're all in their 30's so it was a looong time ago!

:back2topic: sorry!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> ^
> very neat.
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner, Khloé and Kourtney Kardashian, as well as a close family friend, gathered at the Hotel Bel-Air on Monday for a low-key lunch to celebrate Kendall Jenner's 19th birthday. dailymail



Kourtney, take off those bunny ears!

*duna*, congrats making it through those first 5 years with 3 little babies!

Back to topic, promise


----------



## hermes_lemming

duna said:


> WOW, she's as bad as me, lol, I had 3 in 2.5 years!



She will be incredibly lucky to look as great as you, dear.


----------



## duna

hermes_lemming said:


> She will be incredibly lucky to look as great as you, dear.



Ahhh Sweetie, you're much too kind


----------



## perlerare

I love that picture of KK. But that bag  
How about a Rouge H Box leather Kelly instead? Or a vintage Gold Courchevel (still Kelly) in 35 ?


----------



## cr1stalangel

duna said:


> LOL, yes ouch, when my 3rd baby was born my first was almost 2.5 years old and my second 13 months! Now they're all in their 30's so it was a looong time ago!
> 
> :back2topic: sorry!



Last one I promise Mod! 
That's really amazing Duna! Can't imagine myself doing the same though.  
Super woman indeed!


----------



## 27leborse

perlerare said:


> I love that picture of KK. But that bag
> How about a Rouge H Box leather Kelly instead? Or a vintage Gold Courchevel (still Kelly) in 35 ?



It's difficult for me to tell, but is KK's herbag a grizzly version? I've never seen one before but she had the same color grizzly birkin a while back I recall.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

perlerare said:


> I love that picture of KK. But that bag
> How about a Rouge H Box leather Kelly instead? Or a vintage Gold Courchevel (still Kelly) in 35 ?



Totally agree!!!!


----------



## perlerare

27leborse said:


> It's difficult for me to tell, but is KK's herbag a grizzly version? I've never seen one before but she had the same color grizzly birkin a while back I recall.



A grizzly Version of the Herbag ? That would be something... indeed.


----------



## Mindi B

27leborse said:


> It's difficult for me to tell, but is KK's herbag a grizzly version? I've never seen one before but she had the same color grizzly birkin a while back I recall.



Don't think there is such a thing.  But if there were, KK would have it.


----------



## biscuit1

in the Hermes in print section is a photo of a new Evelyne bag in suede. Kim's bag in one of these photos looks like suede, hard to tell though.


----------



## jula

Paris Hilton and Nicky Hilton arrive at the Topshop Topman New York City Flagship Opening Dinner (November 5, 2014) zimbio


----------



## sabgianna

jula said:


> Paris Hilton and Nicky Hilton arrive at the Topshop Topman New York City Flagship Opening Dinner (November 5, 2014) zimbio




I do have to say they are beautiful sisters! Loving Nicky's boots.


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio spotted in Los Angeles on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West step out in matching blazers on Thursday in NYC dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez stepped out for dinner at the popular Tribeca Grill in New York City on Thursday night dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and her husband Kanye West are seen stepping out in New York City, New York on November 6, 2014. zimbio


----------



## cr1stalangel

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West step out in matching blazers on Thursday in NYC dailymail



My DH said his pants looks better.


----------



## Birdonce

jula said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio spotted in Los Angeles on Thursday dailymail



I love Hermes with disposable pedicure slippers.


----------



## looking4kelly

Gawd. There are no words Kim


----------



## looking4kelly

perlerare said:


> I love that picture of KK. But that bag
> How about a Rouge H Box leather Kelly instead? Or a vintage Gold Courchevel (still Kelly) in 35 ?



Ooooohhhh I love wonderful constructive critiques!!! Keep it coming Perlerare!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cr1stalangel said:


> *My DH said his pants looks better.*





Birdonce said:


> *I love Hermes with disposable pedicure slippers.*



You ladies ALWAYS make me laugh! These comments!


----------



## jula

Padma Lakshmi is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on November 7, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian sports an all-black outfit after stepping out in New York City on Friday night dailymail


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum went shopping at an art gallery in West Hollywood on Friday dailymail


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West step out in matching blazers on Thursday in NYC dailymail



She needs to cool it on the tanning.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermes_lemming said:


> She needs to cool it on the tanning.



Yep! I thought it was just me who thought she looked totally orange, and not in a good way.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Padma Lakshmi is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on November 7, 2014. zimbio



Padma looks amazing in this outfit, love the over-the-knee and low-heeled black suede boots. ID anyone?

Back to topic!


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Padma looks amazing in this outfit, love the over-the-knee and low-heeled black suede boots. ID anyone?
> 
> Back to topic!



Stuart Weitzman
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306624250&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446599161&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-R3wmN8nJ_piIAcHYBYNLRA&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Stuart Weitzman
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306624250&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446599161&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-R3wmN8nJ_piIAcHYBYNLRA&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720



Should have known! Thanks, *jula*


----------



## aquahot

LOVE the boots!


jula said:


> Padma Lakshmi is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on November 7, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Should have known! Thanks, *jula*



You're welcome! 


Jordana Brewster spotted out and about on Thursday (November 6) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## Winterbaby

Love her Berline.


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> Jordana Brewster spotted out and about on Thursday (November 6) in Los Angeles. justjared



she needs her Evelyne.. the berline looks totally stuffed!


----------



## solouloulou

jula said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> Jordana Brewster spotted out and about on Thursday (November 6) in Los Angeles. justjared



She makes me look at the Berline again!!! So chic


----------



## jula

Kim and Khloe Kardashian hit the red carpet at the Hairfinity launch party in London on Saturday night dailymail


----------



## duna

Chloe looks like a drag queen.....


----------



## Mindi B

Does Kim even OWN any other shoes?  I mean, great shoes, yes, but I'm ready for a change. . . (and of course, my opinion carries great weight with the Kardashians  )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Chloe looks like a drag queen.....



Agreed, +1.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Should have known! Thanks, *jula*



I love the SW boots too! I have them in black leather, they run large to size btw.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> I love the SW boots too! I have them in black leather, *they run large to size btw*.



Thanks, *Kat*! I wasn't quite sure which size to order.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *Kat*! I wasn't quite sure which size to order.



You are welcome! I wear 38.5 in my valentino kitten heels rockstuds and a 37 in my leather SW boots. Quite a big difference!


----------



## jula

Kim and Khloe Kardashian wore sunglasses as they exited their London hotel, despite the weather in London being less than ideal dailymail


----------



## MarvelGirl

Surprise, surprise! I actually really like KK's sweater and coat. They look so soft and luxurious. No love for the leggings though. And seeing her with different shoes on is refreshing as well! LOL!


----------



## Birdonce

She brings a decent coat game usually. Refreshing to see her in a sweater that isn't skintight. She actually looks really pretty in this pic. She does love that herbag


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian sports an all-black outfit after stepping out in New York City on Friday night dailymail




Enough with the see-through tops.  she looks like a snausage.


----------



## Hermesaholic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep! I thought it was just me who thought she looked totally orange, and not in a good way.


orange and has had major work on her face.  she often looks so unlike herself a year ago its astonishing


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian hit the red carpet at the Hairfinity launch party in London on Saturday night dailymail


they both look like cartoon characters....


----------



## miriammarquez

Drew Berrymore


----------



## chkpfbeliever

miriammarquez said:


> Drew Berrymore



Is that at the Christie's auction.  Look at that Kelly with Grace's photo !


----------



## perlerare

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is that at the Christie's auction.  Look at that Kelly with Grace's photo !



....First time I see that Kelly. I have seen the blue one several times, (last time was at artcurial auction  in MC), and I was convinced it was the only one. I think the gentleman who bought that bag paid that very high price for the same reason....now there is another one on the market ?


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian, Kris Jenner and Kylie Jenner attend French Montana's 30th birthday bash in LA, which was Powered by Ciroc Pineapple, on Sunday night dailymail


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian, Kris Jenner and Kylie Jenner attend French Montana's 30th birthday bash in LA, which was Powered by Ciroc Pineapple, on Sunday night dailymail



What a shame Kylie had all that work.  She was naturally pretty before.  So sad she didn't think so.  

On a lighter note, she looks more like Kim than Kim herself.


----------



## duna

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> What a shame Kylie had all that work.  She was naturally pretty before.  So sad she didn't think so.
> 
> On a lighter note, she looks more like Kim than Kim herself.



OMG, that is Kylie???? I had an intuition, but my goodness, she was a pretty kid, although Kendal was prettier, but this is terrifying!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ I didn't even recognize Kylie! All three look like cartoon characters IMO.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^^ I didn't even recognize Kylie! *All three look like cartoon characters IMO*.



I agree!


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^^ I didn't even recognize Kylie!* All three look like cartoon characters IMO.*




Absolutely!


----------



## alterego

miriammarquez said:


> Drew Berrymore


Forgive me but that Kelly with the photo on it does nothing for me...it just reads expensive knock off in all senses of the term.


----------



## chicinthecity777

alterego said:


> Forgive me but that Kelly with the photo on it does nothing for me...it just reads expensive knock off in all senses of the term.



me neither!


----------



## Julide

miriammarquez said:


> Drew Berrymore



Drew looks great!!


----------



## sydgirl

miriammarquez said:


> Drew Berrymore



Gorgeous Kellys &#128149;


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria arrives at Los Angeles International Airport in California on Sunday dailymail


----------



## Blairbass

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Rosanna Scotto, anchor of Good Day NY morning show, wears Belles du Mexique as a sling after breaking her wrist and elbow on the skating rink at 30 Rock.


I saw that too! I thought that was an Hermes scarf!


----------



## jula

Jeff Koons stands next to a sculpture he created for the first New York benefit for Project Perpetual (November 10, 2014) bfanyc


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera bundles up in a fur coat while leaving ABC Studios following an appearance on The View on Tuesday (November 11) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Mel B out and about in London on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Mel B went to meet the X Factor contestants on Thursday in London dailymail


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Mel B went to meet the X Factor contestants on Thursday in London dailymail



Yessssiiiir! I'm totally with that photobomber! She's *HAWT!!!!* :sunnies


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian, Kris Jenner and Kylie Jenner attend French Montana's 30th birthday bash in LA, which was Powered by Ciroc Pineapple, on Sunday night dailymail



Kylie? Is that YU???  :weird:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yessssiiiir!* I'm totally with that photobomber! *She's *HAWT!!!!* :sunnies



Good catch, *IF*! Mel B just keeps looking better and better IMO.


----------



## vika

Hello Lovlies,

What is the style name of the lace up Hermes sandals that Kim K has been wearing out for the past few months? Also can anyone tell me if I can land a pair and how...I'm new to this. Thank you beeeerrryyy much in advance!

http://globalgrind.com/2014/07/03/kim-kardashian-hermes-heels-photos/


----------



## hermes_lemming

Rachsk8 said:


> I'm an ebay addict...thanks so much for posting your finds!!!



She looks absolutely awesome! !


----------



## sabgianna

jula said:


> Mel B went to meet the X Factor contestants on Thursday in London dailymail




Her figure is stunning! And her style has gotten so classy and chic! Love it!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian showed off some cleavage as she flew out of Los Angeles, California, on Friday night dailymail


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian showed off some cleavage as she flew out of Los Angeles, California, on Friday night dailymail



I don't care.


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't care.



Me neither!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian *showed off some cleavage *as she flew out of Los Angeles, California, on Friday night dailymail



Welp, nothing new to see here


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't care.


lol


----------



## Hat Trick

IMF chief [Christine Lagarde, at the G20 summit in Brisbane...
Della Cavalleria, I think.  Can anyone confirm?


Image cropped and reposted from http://www.dawn.com/news/1144799/g20-mulls-overhaul-of-global-energy-market


----------



## jula

Hat Trick said:


> IMF chief [Christine Lagarde, at the G20 summit in Brisbane...
> Della Cavalleria, I think.  Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> Image cropped and reposted from http://www.dawn.com/news/1144799/g20-mulls-overhaul-of-global-energy-market



Mors et Gourmettes Remix CW07


----------



## beekmanhill

jula said:


> Mel B went to meet the X Factor contestants on Thursday in London dailymail



WOW, Mel B has upped her style game since last I saw her on Dancing with the Stars several years ago.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Mors et Gourmettes Remix CW07



Exactly. You beat me to it,* Jula*!


----------



## jula

E.J. Johnson smacked comedian Kevin Hart with an Hermes bag while filming in LA on Thursday afternoon x17online


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> E.J. Johnson smacked comedian Kevin Hart with an Hermes bag while filming in LA on Thursday afternoon x17online



Omg Kevin is so tiny. Lmao!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermes_lemming said:


> *Omg Kevin is so tiny.* Lmao!



Either that or E.J. Johnson is so big! Still funny!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

The original !  Love it!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

jula said:


> E.J. Johnson smacked comedian Kevin Hart with an Hermes bag while filming in LA on Thursday afternoon x17online



Why risk damaging a perfectly good bag by hitting someone with it when you can just sit on the person?


----------



## Julide

Madam Bijoux said:


> Why risk damaging a perfectly good bag by hitting someone with it when you can just sit on the person?



:giggles:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> E.J. Johnson smacked comedian Kevin Hart with an Hermes bag while filming in LA on Thursday afternoon x17online


Love E.J. Johnson


----------



## audreylita

hermes_lemming said:


> Omg Kevin is so tiny. Lmao!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Either that or E.J. Johnson is so big! Still funny!!!!



Both are true.  Funny picture!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Madam Bijoux said:


> Why risk damaging a perfectly good bag by hitting someone with it when you can just sit on the person?



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> E.J. Johnson smacked comedian Kevin Hart with an Hermes bag while filming in LA on Thursday afternoon x17online


I wonder what would push him over the edge like that....he's a lover not a fighter.


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B.


----------



## sydgirl

miriammarquez said:


> Mel B.



Hmm is that rose confetti???


----------



## jula

sydgirl said:


> Hmm is that rose confetti???



Rose Lipstick



Kim Kardashian arrives in Melbourne dailymail/ news.com.au 
Looks like she bought the shoes in every color....


----------



## am2022

her assistant's ( or stylist?)  alaia boots - adorable... 



jula said:


> Rose Lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian arrives in Melbourne dailymail/ news.com.au
> Looks like she bought the shoes in every color....


----------



## glamourbag

miriammarquez said:


> Mel B.



I have to say this....I wonder if hers is a skunk bag too? Lipstick is one of those colors. Sorry, I will stop


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Welp, nothing new to see here



+1


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't care.





catsinthebag said:


> Me neither!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Welp, nothing new to see here





LOUKPEACH said:


> lol



LOL! I don't think anybody cares! Been there, done that!


----------



## jula

Padma Lakshmi seen at LAX (November 19, 2014) zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Victoria Beckham


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## S'Mom

Israeli_Flava said:


> Welp, nothing new to see here



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

omg *dying


----------



## periogirl28

VB takes the train???


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> VB takes the train???



Likely to be Eurostar from London to Paris etc. Although I can't tell from the photos.


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Likely to be Eurostar from London to Paris etc. Although I can't tell from the photos.



Probably. I don't recognize the trains either.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Probably. I don't recognize the trains either.



You are right to be surprised though. Trains are very "un" VB!


----------



## CookyMonster

miriammarquez said:


> Victoria Beckham


 
After many years of 'absence', the original Hermes queen herself! All hail VB!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> VB takes the train???



Found out she took the train to Manchester! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2841380/Victoria-Beckham-takes-train-Manchester.html


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria touches down at LAX on Wednesday after arriving from New York dailymail


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone, husband Jay Rutland and daughter Sophia took a stroll in New York's Central Park today dailymail


----------



## afsweet

love seeing VB with H again. I was starting to think she got rid of her whole collection!


----------



## HfromT

jula said:


> Eva Longoria touches down at LAX on Wednesday after arriving from New York dailymail



Lovely coat, but a white coat would be the LAST thing I'd wear on a flight!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Found out she took the train to Manchester!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2841380/Victoria-Beckham-takes-train-Manchester.html



You gals are so good.  Should work for the FBI !!   I missed VB too.  She is the ultimate Hermes queen until she started her own line.  I bet you she carries those Bs inside her house.  What would she do with her H collection ?


----------



## hermes_lemming

I think Tamara and VB look absolutely exquisite.


----------



## looking4kelly

Israeli_Flava said:


> Kylie? Is that YU???  :weird:



Elvira's lovechild &#128533;


----------



## hermes_lemming

looking4kelly said:


> Elvira's lovechild &#128533;


I'd cut her a break. Her dad is cross dressing. Her mother is embarrassing beyond belief. Her other siblings are all in various forms of dysfunction. Can you blame her for looking a bit abnormal these days?


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster with son Julian in LA (Nov 22, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jula

Pharrell Williams and his wife Helen Lasichanh departing on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on November 20, 2014 zimbio


----------



## jula

Kendall Jenner stepped out for the Wildfox party in West Hollywood on Thursday night (November 20) dailymail


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster, 34, took her son Julian, 1, on a outing to a park in Santa Monica on Wednesday (November 19) dailymail


----------



## jula

Padma Lakshmi arrives at Jimmy Kimmel's studio in New York City on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Bethenny Frankel and her daughter, Bryn, were seen enjoying some mother daughter time together in New York City on November 21 dailymail


----------



## chicinthecity777

Two (off) white Jiges in a day! I am glad jiges are making more appearance!


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner played babysitter to granddaughter North West as they enjoyed a Sunday afternoon outing at an indoor playground in Calabasas with Kourtney Kardashian and her kids dailymail


----------



## alterego

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Two (off) white Jiges in a day! I am glad jiges are making more appearance!


Me too!! Love the Jiges!!


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Pharrell Williams and his wife Helen Lasichanh departing on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on November 20, 2014 zimbio


(smh)


----------



## Mindi B

Who is Kendall K wearing at the Wildfox event?  Is that skirt/top combo Wildfox?  Looks great on her.  Course, she's a teenage model.  Everything looks great on her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Two (off) white Jiges in a day! I am glad jiges are making more appearance!



+2, totally agree!


----------



## jula

Mindi B said:


> Who is Kendall K wearing at the Wildfox event?  Is that skirt/top combo Wildfox?  Looks great on her.  Course, she's a teenage model.  Everything looks great on her.



Donna Karan


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, of course.  Lovely!  Thank you, jula!


----------



## jula

Demi Moore and her daughter Tallulah Willis give a kiss before heading off after lunch on Sunday (November 23) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jula said:


> Demi Moore and her daughter Tallulah Willis give a kiss before heading off after lunch on Sunday (November 23) in Los Angeles. justjared



Wow, Demi still has a body of a 25 year old !! She just needs to go to the hair dresser.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow, Demi still has a body of a 25 year old !! She just needs to go to the hair dresser.


haha couldn't agree more


----------



## ghoztz

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow, Demi still has a body of a 25 year old !! She just needs to go to the hair dresser.



i was thinking of the exact same thing!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow, Demi still has a body of a 25 year old !! She just needs to go to the hair dresser.



Don't ask me why but I feel sorry for her and she does NOT need my sympathy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Don't ask me why but I feel sorry for her and she does NOT need my sympathy!



me too!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian keeps it trendy in black while touching down on an international flight at LAX Airport on Tuesday (November 25) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Melissa Rivers bundled up in New York's 30-degree weather to take her birthday boy Cooper Endicott shopping at Bloomingdale's Friday dailymail


----------



## [vogue]

KK looks pretty damn good in that VB coat but those leggings - WHY?????????


----------



## Solemony

Demi needs a haircut or something.


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner shopped in Beverly Hills, California on Black Friday dailymail


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara spotted out for lunch at the Soho House in West Hollywood, California on November 29, 2014. zimbio


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Kris Jenner shopped in Beverly Hills, California on Black Friday dailymail



I want they bag!


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara spotted out for lunch at the Soho House in West Hollywood, California on November 29, 2014. zimbio



Love that bag!


----------



## krawford

Love Sofia's bag as well, but how in the world does she walk in those shoes?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suzie said:


> I want they bag!





Suzie said:


> Love that bag!



Love both of those bags! Red, my favorite color in an exotic B and a Constance.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

krawford said:


> Love Sofia's bag as well, but how in the world does she walk in those shoes?


I was wondered the same thing LOL


----------



## ladysarah

krawford said:


> Love Sofia's bag as well, but how in the world does she walk in those shoes?



Or breathe in those pants?


----------



## **Chanel**

jula said:


> Melissa Rivers bundled up in New York's 30-degree weather to take her birthday boy Cooper Endicott shopping at Bloomingdale's Friday dailymail



Which shade of purple is her Birkin? Cassis?


----------



## Suzie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of those bags! Red, my favorite color in an exotic B and a Constance.



Same here,they are just stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara spotted out for lunch at the Soho House in West Hollywood, California on November 29, 2014. zimbio



My  just stopped. BOMBSHELL!


----------



## Vitamina H

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara spotted out for lunch at the Soho House in West Hollywood, California on November 29, 2014. zimbio



AHHH, Sofia's Constance and her hair...so stunning


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian poses beside an airplane onboard the USS San Diego in Dubai dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Oh my gosh, KK please take those shoes OFF.


----------



## BalLVLover

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian poses beside an airplane onboard the USS San Diego in Dubai dailymail




OMG.....I usually don't comment on KK, but someone really needs to tell her she can use a mirror to see what her backside looks like before she leaves the house. &#128534;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BalLVLover said:


> OMG.....I usually don't comment on KK, but someone really needs to tell her she can use a mirror to see what her backside looks like before she leaves the house. &#128534;



That is what she is famous for !!


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian poses beside an airplane onboard the USS San Diego in Dubai dailymail



Those pants are awful! Don't suit her at all! The colour, the texture and the style are all wrong choice for her.


----------



## hermes_lemming

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Those pants are awful! Don't suit her at all! The colour, the texture and the style are all wrong choice for her.



She's is trying to dress period.  Like those ol military posters.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermes_lemming said:


> She's is trying to dress period.  Like those ol military posters.



Only those in the posters didn't have her physique! Dress for your shape anyone?


----------



## hermes_lemming

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Only those in the posters didn't have her physique! Dress for your shape anyone?



They were actually quite buxom back in the day.  Example - Betty Boop.  If you notice, KK's clothes actually fit her like a second skin.  She is accentuating her curves, as ample as they are.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermes_lemming said:


> They were actually quite buxom back in the day.  Example - Betty Boop.  If you notice, KK's clothes actually fit her like a second skin.  She is accentuating her curves, as ample as they are.



To each their own!


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermes_lemming said:


> They were actually quite buxom back in the day.  Example - Betty Boop.  If you notice, KK's clothes *actually fit her like a second skin*.  She is accentuating her curves, as ample as they are.



Yes and I think that is the problem here! And I don't think anybody can top her feature old days or new days. 

:back2topic:


----------



## hermes_lemming

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes and I think that is the problem here! And I don't think anybody can top her feature old days or new days.
> 
> :back2topic:



  You've totally lost me.  She knows she is a caricature (sp?) and plays it up.  I HATE her personality but think she looks ok and understand what she is trying to do.  

Marilyn Monroe wasn't a waif nor was Betty Davis yet they were herald for their curves as well.  Kwim?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian poses beside an airplane onboard the USS San Diego in Dubai dailymail



Wow...she lost some weight? her hips looks much better.... curvy but not like the Amalfi Coast   Those H sandals sure are her fav. Dang.
Is that Khloe with her knee exposed


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermes_lemming said:


> You've totally lost me.  She knows she is a caricature (sp?) and plays it up.  I HATE her personality but think she looks ok and understand what she is trying to do.
> 
> Marilyn Monroe wasn't a waif nor was Betty Davis yet they were herald for their curves as well.  Kwim?



me too! I don't think the pants suit her because they exposure the shape of her backside to the full extend which I don't think it's a pretty sight. That's all.


----------



## hermes_lemming

xiangxiang0731 said:


> me too! I don't think the pants suit her because they exposure the shape of her backside to the full extend which I don't think it's a pretty sight. That's all.


Yea I agree. I'm watching an old rerun of KUWTK and it's so saddening. She used to be so pretty but her snobby personality is pretty evident. Now she is just out of control and completely full of it. I guess Kanye likes her to dress the way she does these days. Different strokes for different folks. I don't care for his music either.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I agree. I'm watching an old rerun of KUWTK and it's so saddening. She used to be so pretty but her snobby personality is pretty evident. Now she is just out of control and completely full of it. I guess Kanye likes her to dress the way she does these days. Different strokes for different folks. I don't care for his music either.



 OK. I agree with what you said here.


----------



## perlerare

BalLVLover said:


> OMG.....I usually don't comment on KK, but someone really needs to tell her she can use a mirror to see what her backside looks like before she leaves the house. &#55357;&#56854;



I think she knows EXACTLY how she looks, front,  back,  and sides. There is no improvisation in that world.  

I still like her H bags, her H shoes and many pieces of clothing of hers. _Took separately._


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera runs errands in Hollywood (December 1, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jula

Hilary Duff departing on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, California with her sleepy son Luca on December 1, 2014. zimbio


----------



## beekmanhill

hermes_lemming said:


> You've totally lost me.  She knows she is a caricature (sp?) and plays it up.  I HATE her personality but think she looks ok and understand what she is trying to do.
> 
> Marilyn Monroe wasn't a waif nor was Betty Davis yet they were herald for their curves as well.  Kwim?



To my knowledge Bette Davis was known for her acting ability and for her arguments with the studio system. You are probably thinking of Betty Grable, biggest pin up star of world WWII.  Her most famous picture was shot from the rear.


----------



## jula

Demi Moore opted for a casual day out with a female pal on Monday afternoon as she headed to lunch in Beverly Hills dailymail


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk spotted in New York City on Monday afternoon dailymail


----------



## HfromT

jula said:


> Irina Shayk spotted in New York City on Monday afternoon dailymail



She looks a wee bit agitated!!!


----------



## Mindi B

She does look frazzled--Well, 'tis the season for that.  Who makes her parka?  Love that.  And the orange B looks great against the army green!


----------



## chicinthecity777

perlerare said:


> *I think she knows EXACTLY how she looks, front,  back,  and sides. *There is no improvisation in that world.
> 
> I still like her H bags, her H shoes and many pieces of clothing of hers. _Took separately._



Totally believe this too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

perlerare said:


> I think she knows EXACTLY how she looks, front,  back,  and sides. *There is no improvisation in that world.  *
> 
> I still like her H bags, her H shoes and many pieces of clothing of hers. _*Took separately*._



+1000, Agree.


----------



## jula

Mindi B said:


> She does look frazzled--Well, 'tis the season for that.  Who makes her parka?  Love that.  And the orange B looks great against the army green!



Topshop
http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/clothing-427/jackets-coats-2390889/parka-coats-3111111/borg-lined-padded-parka-jacket-3406487?bi=1&ps=20


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Demi Moore opted for a casual day out with a female pal on Monday afternoon as she headed to lunch in Beverly Hills dailymail



Her face is falling.


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera was spotted touching down at LAX Airport (November 30) with her husband Ryan Dorsey after spending Thanksgiving in his home state of West Virginia. justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Topshop
> http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/clothing-427/jackets-coats-2390889/parka-coats-3111111/borg-lined-padded-parka-jacket-3406487?bi=1&ps=20



Thanks, *jula* for the ID!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermes_lemming said:


> Her face is falling.



Demi looks so sad IMO. All the money in the world and then her life falls apart. Ouch.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Irina Shayk spotted in New York City on Monday afternoon dailymail



Wowza! She's super casual but I love that jacket and the B looks sooooo juicy!!!


----------



## Mindi B

jula said:


> Topshop
> http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/clothing-427/jackets-coats-2390889/parka-coats-3111111/borg-lined-padded-parka-jacket-3406487?bi=1&ps=20



I am a happy girl. Finally, a product I can afford!  Yay!  And thank you, jula!


----------



## Suzie

Hey, Demi looks pretty dam good to me, I am the same age and my face has fallen a lot more than hers. But okay I have had no procedures, but she is 52 so come on she looks pretty dam hot to me!


----------



## elleestbelle

jula said:


> Naya Rivera runs errands in Hollywood (December 1, 2014) zimbio




What size is her Kelly?


----------



## Mindi B

Another garment id request: Ms. Shayk's cropped grey turtleneck?  Kthxbai.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

elleestbelle said:


> What size is her Kelly?



Oh oh!!! I got this one!!!
K35 in Ardennes ghw 
hahahahahahah


----------



## elleestbelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh oh!!! I got this one!!!
> K35 in Ardennes ghw
> hahahahahahah




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

"Ooooh, ooooh, Mr. Kotter, Mr. Kotter!"  (For those old Americans like myself!)


----------



## Katel

jula said:


> Irina Shayk spotted in New York City on Monday afternoon dailymail



OK love her boots - anyone know who makes them?


----------



## shopperholicGP

Kim with HerBag again ...


----------



## lovely64

Katel said:


> OK love her boots - anyone know who makes them?


 Lanvin I Think?


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Demi Moore and her daughter Tallulah Willis give a kiss before heading off after lunch on Sunday (November 23) in Los Angeles. justjared


 In the last Picture Demi looks like Charlie Sheen. Ouch.


----------



## Mindi B

Just as all babies look similar, so the older we get the more we again resemble one another.  I can say this because I am old.    Fortunately, Hermes bags age gracefully.  I now carry my bags directly in front of my face.


----------



## jula

Katel said:


> OK love her boots - anyone know who makes them?





lovely64 said:


> Lanvin I Think?



 http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Lanvin-Leather-Wedge-Knee-Boot-Black-Shop-All-Shoes/prod98160021_cat428606__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat428606%2526pageSize%253D2854%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod98160021&cmCat=product&ecid=BGALReeDxzX/*cMc


Stephanie Seymour's closet dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and daughter Nori jetted to Miami for Art Basel x17online


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga makes her third wardrobe change of the day while stepping out of her apartment on Wednesday evening (December 3) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga shows off her shoulders in a white dress while stepping out of her chauffeured car on Wednesday (December 3) in New York City. justjared


----------



## hermes_lemming

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Demi looks so sad IMO. All the money in the world and then her life falls apart. Ouch.



Well its always risky being with someone much younger. Yea they're fun etc but ever lasting? Idk.



Suzie said:


> Hey, Demi looks pretty dam good to me, I am the same age and my face has fallen a lot more than hers. But okay I have had no procedures, but she is 52 so come on she looks pretty dam hot to me!


Her eyes are sad.


jula said:


> Lady Gaga makes her third wardrobe change of the day while stepping out of her apartment on Wednesday evening (December 3) in New York City. justjared


I applaud her for embracing her shape and quiting all that yoyo dieting nonsense.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Just as all babies look similar, so the older we get the more we again resemble one another.  I can say this because I am old.    Fortunately, Hermes bags age gracefully. * I now carry my bags directly in front of my face.*





jula said:


> Lady Gaga makes her third wardrobe change of the day while stepping out of her apartment on Wednesday evening (December 3) in New York City. justjared





jula said:


> Lady Gaga shows off her shoulders in a white dress while stepping out of her chauffeured car on Wednesday (December 3) in New York City. justjared



*Mindi*, ROFLing.   

Gaga is looking good in these outfits, better than in a long time IMO.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Love-Vintage

jula said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Lanvin-Leather-Wedge-Knee-Boot-Black-Shop-All-Shoes/prod98160021_cat428606__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat428606%2526pageSize%253D2854%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod98160021&cmCat=product&ecid=BGALReeDxzX/*cMc
> 
> 
> Stephanie Seymour's closet dailymail


Holy Smokes!! Definitely a drool worthy!


----------



## jula

Christine Lagarde is greeted by Minister of Finance of Chile Alberto Arenas de Mesa (R) after their meeting at the Ministry of Finance Building December 4, 2014 in Santiago, Chile. flickr


----------



## Serva1

Such an elegant woman &#128516;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Such an elegant woman &#128516;



+1, was just thinking the very same thing while looking at the pics, *Serva*.


----------



## Serva1

It's very difficult to dress nicely in politics. It's an even more conservative world than business. I love how she can carry a scarf and a bag and look very professional.


----------



## Miss Al

Serva1 said:


> It's very difficult to dress nicely in politics. It's an even more conservative world than business. I love how she can carry a scarf and a bag and look very professional.



+1 I love her too. Btw what scarf is she using in her pocket? A twilly or a pocket square?


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (C) walks to the IMF conference at the Sheraton San Cristobal Hotel December 6, 2014 in Santiago, Chile - Mors et Gourmettes Remix CW07 IMF's flickr/ hermes


----------



## periogirl28

^^^ I think she needs a Sellier! Thank you for your continued hard work Jula!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> ^^^ I think she needs a Sellier! Thank you for your continued hard work Jula!



agree. a k35/40 sellier for the tons of documents she needs to read!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (C) walks to the IMF conference at the Sheraton San Cristobal Hotel December 6, 2014 in Santiago, Chile - Mors et Gourmettes Remix CW07 IMF's flickr/ hermes



She loves that Mors Remix design, didn't we see her wearing it in another CW recently? Totally elegant and what a great role model.


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> agree. A k35/40 sellier for the tons of documents she needs to read!




+1


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> agree. a k35/40 sellier for the tons of documents she needs to read!





jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (C) walks to the IMF conference at the Sheraton San Cristobal Hotel December 6, 2014 in Santiago, Chile - Mors et Gourmettes Remix CW07 IMF's flickr/ hermes





Serva1 said:


> +1




I somehow think with her soft tailored looks she will totally rock a Sellier Kelly. The precise lines and sharp corners would be a perfect contrast.


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> +1





periogirl28 said:


> I somehow think with her soft tailored looks she will totally rock a Sellier Kelly. The precise lines and sharp corners would be a perfect contrast.



agree about the sellier for Ms Lagarde..but for practical everyday use, i do have to say, from personal experience, the retourne is much much easier to work with..


----------



## **Chanel**

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (C) walks to the IMF conference at the Sheraton San Cristobal Hotel December 6, 2014 in Santiago, Chile - Mors et Gourmettes Remix CW07 IMF's flickr/ hermes



She looks great as always and I love this cw of Mors et Gourmettes Remix on her .


----------



## miriammarquez

Jordana Brewster


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford attends the UNICEF launch of the #IMAGINE Project to celebrate the 25th Anniversary of the rights of a child at United Nations on November 20, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## CapriTrotteur

jula said:


> Christine Lagarde is greeted by Minister of Finance of Chile Alberto Arenas de Mesa (R) after their meeting at the Ministry of Finance Building December 4, 2014 in Santiago, Chile. flickr


She does look extremely polished.
Does anyone know the specs on her "k"?


----------



## dooneybaby

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and daughter Nori jetted to Miami for Art Basel x17online


Is North wearing leather pants! You go Nori baby!!!


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) talks with Chilean President Michelle Bachelet (R) prior to the opening of a high level conference about challenges for Latin American growing December 5, 2014 in Santiago, Chile. flickr


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian spotted in New York City on Tuesday evening. dailymail


----------



## Birdonce

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian spotted in New York City on Tuesday evening. dailymail


Nothing says December in NYC like suede sandals


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Birdonce said:


> *Nothing says December in NYC like suede sandals *



+1, *Birdonce*.


----------



## beekmanhill

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian spotted in New York City on Tuesday evening. dailymail



That looks like a Max Mara coat I owned about 20 years ago.  I love it.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian steps out in New York City, New York on December 10, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Melissa Rivers attends The Hollywood Reporter's 23rd Annual Women In Entertainment Breakfast at Milk Studios on December 10, 2014 in Los Angeles, California. zimbio


----------



## Blairbass

birdonce said:


> nothing says december in nyc like suede sandals



lolol!


----------



## purplepoodles

Birdonce said:


> Nothing says December in NYC like suede sandals




She must have cornered the market for that suede sandal or have a steady stream of special orders. Lovely shoe!


----------



## biscuit1

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian spotted in New York City on Tuesday evening. dailymail



Absolutely ridiculous considering the record breaking rain we had -unless someone was squeegee ing the sidewalk in front of her - and it was so cold out.
Same for this morning -Dec. 10 . Note umbrella handlers with her.


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian steps out in New York City, New York on December 10, 2014. zimbio


she looks like a anime character.  gets more artificial with every sighting


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dear KK, Hermes makes booties too babe. Hello? December. Brrrrrrrrr?


----------



## Hermes Only

Birdonce said:


> Nothing says December in NYC like suede sandals



*Birdonce*.. OMG.. I just DIED..


----------



## audreylita

Birdonce said:


> Nothing says December in NYC like suede sandals


----------



## antschulina

Birdonce said:


> Nothing says December in NYC like suede sandals


+1
Haha! Had the same thought!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Birdonce said:


> Nothing says December in NYC like suede sandals



isn't it!!!


----------



## HfromT

Israeli_Flava said:


> Dear KK, Hermes makes booties too babe. Hello? December. Brrrrrrrrr?



_Hysterical_,* Israeli_Flava!!*


----------



## Katel

lovely64 said:


> Lanvin I Think?



TU sweetheart!


----------



## Katel

jula said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Lanvin-Leather-Wedge-Knee-Boot-Black-Shop-All-Shoes/prod98160021_cat428606__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat428606%2526pageSize%253D2854%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod98160021&cmCat=product&ecid=BGALReeDxzX/*cMc
> 
> 
> Stephanie Seymour's closet dailymail



TU so much for the link, jula, and all your hard work with these fab pictures


----------



## miriammarquez

Rose Byrne


----------



## MASEML

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian steps out in New York City, New York on December 10, 2014. zimbio



Yesterday (Dec 10) was pretty chilly here (nyc). It also snowed. I was bundled up when I went out last night... I guess she only needs to walk to her car (5 steps) so can wear open toed sandals and an unbuttoned coat, whereas, normal people need to walk to the subway or wait in the cold, in rainy/snow weather, for a cab.


----------



## honhon

MASEML said:


> Yesterday (Dec 10) was pretty chilly here (nyc). It also snowed. I was bundled up when I went out last night... I guess she only needs to walk to her car (5 steps) so can wear open toed sandals and an unbuttoned coat, whereas, normal people need to walk to the subway or wait in the cold, in rainy/snow weather, for a cab.


thats absolutely right


----------



## VickyB

Mindi B said:


> "Ooooh, ooooh, Mr. Kotter, Mr. Kotter!"  (For those old Americans like myself!)



LOL!!! And Barbarino's tag line was "Up your nose with a rubber hose"!


----------



## beekmanhill

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian steps out in New York City, New York on December 10, 2014. zimbio



As usual the dress is too tight for my taste, but I think that raincoat is spectacular.  I don't get it though, is there a navy lining in the coat?


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian rocks some ripped jeans while carrying her luggage along to catch her flight at Burbank Airport on Thursday (December 11) in Burbank, Calif. justjared


----------



## Birdonce

miriammarquez said:


> Rose Byrne



Awesome photo! Was that from a magazine?


----------



## DizzyFairy

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian rocks some ripped jeans while carrying her luggage along to catch her flight at Burbank Airport on Thursday (December 11) in Burbank, Calif. justjared



Haha maybe it's just me, it's actually to great to see a birkin and a well used non monogrammed luggage together used by a star... These shots look so much more real...


----------



## naninu

miriammarquez said:


> Rose Byrne




Always wanted to have constance in white&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## audreylita

Clearly not recent but they just popped up anew on the vogue.com website.  Such a lovely bag and it looks striking on her white outfit.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Kardashian 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: Her Instagram


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Clearly not recent but they just popped up anew on the vogue.com website.  Such a lovely bag and it looks striking on her white outfit.



Not a new pic, but who can resist gorgeous VB and her equally equally gorgeous Himalayan B? Thanks, *audreylita*.


----------



## Blairbass

audreylita said:


> Clearly not recent but they just popped up anew on the vogue.com website.  Such a lovely bag and it looks striking on her white outfit.



I wish she would still use them as often as she used too! I love her line but I miss her Hermes days!


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera wore all black for a lunch in Los Angeles on Friday dailymail


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> Naya Rivera wore all black for a lunch in Los Angeles on Friday dailymail



Oh I LOVE Naya, can anyone ID her sunnies??


----------



## webaj

JWiseman said:


> Oh I LOVE Naya, can anyone ID her sunnies??


Given the weather in LA yesterday, I am amused by the sunnies and the sandals....and slightly horrified that she exposed that gorgeous Kelly to the elements. I think most of us were dressed like the gentlemen retrieving her car!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Naya Rivera wore all black for a lunch in Los Angeles on Friday dailymail



Oh Naya.... your inspiration never fails!!!!


----------



## MASEML

webaj said:


> Given the weather in LA yesterday, I am amused by the sunnies and the sandals....and slightly horrified that she exposed that gorgeous Kelly to the elements. I think most of us were dressed like the gentlemen retrieving her car!



Not sure what LA was like yesterday, but sounds similar to Kim K wearing sandals and an open coat on Tuesday evening, on a cold, wet/snowy evening.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Naya Rivera wore all black for a lunch in Los Angeles on Friday dailymail



Naya looks amazing ~ love her outfit. 

My DDs live in Los Angeles and they said that the weather was cool ~ 60 degrees or so ~ but not raining on Friday. No complaints about exposing her K sellier to the elements.


----------



## Mindi B

That Kelly is a textured leather anyway, I think--a little wet shouldn't bother it.
She is young and hip and gorgeous but dresses _subtly_.  A lot of young celebs should take a page from her book. And man, do I sound old!


----------



## Heavenplay

Mindi B said:


> That Kelly is a textured leather anyway, I think--a little wet shouldn't bother it.
> She is young and hip and gorgeous but dresses _subtly_.  A lot of young celebs should take a page from her book. And man, do I sound old!




Well said, Mindi! We have very similar taste.


----------



## Heavenplay

Thank you, Jula!


----------



## jula

JWiseman said:


> Oh I LOVE Naya, can anyone ID her sunnies??



Quay Australia



Heavenplay said:


> Thank you, Jula!



 



 Khloe Kardashian was spotted leaving Craigs restaurant after dinner in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> Quay Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jula!
Click to expand...


----------



## miriammarquez

Sophie Simmons, daughter of KISS rocker Gene Simmons with her clothing line at the W hotel.


----------



## alterego

Mindi B said:


> That Kelly is a textured leather anyway, I think--a little wet shouldn't bother it.
> She is young and hip and gorgeous but dresses _subtly_.  A lot of young celebs should take a page from her book. And man, do I sound old!


I think you're spot on Mindi. These new Hollywood hoochi starlets should be taking notes on her classy style.


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian stepped out in Los Angeles on Monday evening dailymail


----------



## jula

Elizabeth Hurley and her son, Damian, pictured making their way into new Wimbledon theatre to watch Cinderella on Tuesday in London. dailymail


----------



## jula

Sylvie Meis shopping in Hamburg on December 2 sylvievandervaartstyle


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis shopping in Hamburg on December 2 sylvievandervaartstyle



Love this look, even if I can't rock it ~ OTK boots, boxy three-quarter length coat, sellier K, hair pulled back ~ Sylvie is looking good.


----------



## hermes_lemming

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this look, even if I can't rock it ~ OTK boots, boxy three-quarter length coat, sellier K, hair pulled back ~ Sylvie is looking good.



It's a very forgiving outfit. Is she pregnant again? She seems to have put on some weight.


----------



## BagItUp10

hermes_lemming said:


> It's a very forgiving outfit. Is she pregnant again? She seems to have put on some weight.



She looks stunning. I don't think she is pregnant, she just put on some weight. It suits her very well imo.

I love her boots. Can somebody please ID them? TIA


----------



## jula

Lindsay Lohan arriving on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on December 16, 2014 zimbio


----------



## New-New

Nicki Minaj


----------



## LOUKPEACH

New-New said:


> Nicki Minaj


Her butt is bigger than the bag!


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Kim Kardashian's Instagram


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian poses beside an airplane onboard the USS San Diego in Dubai dailymail



First thing that came to my mind...

'My anaconda don't... my anaconda don't... my anaconda don't want unless you got buns hun'

Well you got plenty of buns there.. 

ps. Sofia Vergara's butt in the above post with the Constance looks A LOT better, just saying!


----------



## sydgirl

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> First thing that came to my mind...
> 
> 'My anaconda don't... my anaconda don't... my anaconda don't want unless you got buns hun'
> 
> Well you got plenty of buns there..
> 
> ps. Sofia Vergara's butt in the above post with the Constance looks A LOT better, just saying!



Lmao too funny  You crack me up


----------



## thyme

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Kim Kardashian's Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835926


 
nice pic. all Kim K pics should be like this..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> First thing that came to my mind...
> 
> 'My anaconda don't... my anaconda don't... my anaconda don't want unless you got buns hun'
> 
> Well you got plenty of buns there..
> 
> *ps. Sofia Vergara's butt in the above post with the Constance looks A LOT better, just saying!*



Love your posts, :lolots:



chincac said:


> *nice pic. all Kim K pics should be like this..*



+1, totally agree, *chincac*.


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Lady Gaga makes her third wardrobe change of the day while stepping out of her apartment on Wednesday evening (December 3) in New York City. justjared


She looks very pretty


----------



## My Lisette

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis shopping in Hamburg on December 2 sylvievandervaartstyle


 
So chic. What a nice look for her. I am so use to the bathing suit with Birkin looks.


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian makes her way out of an indoor go-kart racing facility after a fun day with family on Wednesday (December 17) in Thousand Oaks, Calif. justjared


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian makes her way out of an indoor go-kart racing facility after a fun day with family on Wednesday (December 17) in Thousand Oaks, Calif. justjared



That's exactly what I wear when I go-kart!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis shopping in Hamburg on December 2 sylvievandervaartstyle



**swoon**


----------



## Hermesaholic

audreylita said:


> That's exactly what I wear when I go-kart!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> *That's exactly what I wear when I go-kart!*



You hit it out of the park again with this post, *audreylita*! I mean Givenchy boots? Really? :lolots:


----------



## biscuit1

Kim's can ( the aluminum one ) in last post about her = 1680 says it all .

    HYPE , same for her sister's fun day costume.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

biscuit1 said:


> *Kim's can ( the aluminum one )* in last post about her = 1680 says it all .
> 
> HYPE , same for her sister's fun day costume.



ROTFLMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

My Lisette said:


> So chic. What a nice look for her. I am so use to the bathing suit with Birkin looks.



Different person.  The bathing suit/Birkin glamazon is Victoria Silvstedt.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, totally agree, *chincac*.







Mindi B said:


> Different person.  The bathing suit/Birkin glamazon is Victoria Silvstedt.



*Mindi*..very observant!


----------



## Julide

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Kim Kardashian's Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835926



I love her well used so black!!!


----------



## Mindi B

chincac said:


> *Mindi*..very observant!



I know my Scandinavian goddesses.


----------



## keira_

It is an old pic of Nicole Richie and I think the black birkin looks great on her. Is it a 30 or 35? thx!!!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Definitely not a 30, looks like a 35 to me.


----------



## keira_

**Chanel** said:


> Definitely not a 30, looks like a 35 to me.


I really like the proportion. It confused me because NR is petite and if this is a 35, it doesn't look too big on her at all.


----------



## **Chanel**

keira_ said:


> I really like the proportion. It confused me because NR is petite and if this is a 35, it doesn't look too big on her at all.



Agree, this beautiful Black Birkin looks amazing on her. But Black in a 35 appears smaller anyway than let's say a bright color (think Bamboo for example) in a 35.


----------



## LeahLVoes

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian makes her way out of an indoor go-kart racing facility after a fun day with family on Wednesday (December 17) in Thousand Oaks, Calif. justjared



I really don't get these boots... it looks horrible... And its surely not Khloe's fault, have never seen a pic of these looking great. :-/ Lovely Birkin though...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

DennisLVoes said:


> I really don't get these boots... it looks horrible... And its surely not Khloe's fault, have never seen a pic of these looking great. :-/ Lovely Birkin though...


Couldn't agree more. IRL I have never seen anyone look good in this boots seriously


----------



## BagItUp10

LOUKPEACH said:


> Couldn't agree more. IRL I have never seen anyone look good in this boots seriously



I was checking these boots out yesterday as they are 50% off. I also just don't get the hype, they don't look flattering at all....


----------



## jula

Nicki Minaj smiles for the cameras while arriving at The View studios on Thursday (December 18) in New York City. justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Wow, Nicki has really changed her style.


----------



## jula

Kim and Khloe Kardashian were filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians at the Epione Cosmetic Laser Center in Beverly Hills on Friday with Kendall Jenner dailymail


----------



## chicinthecity777

BagItUp10 said:


> I was checking these boots out yesterday as they are 50% off. I also just don't get the hype, they don't look flattering at all....



There is a reason they were 50% off!


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian were filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians at the Epione Cosmetic Laser Center in Beverly Hills on Friday with Kendall Jenner dailymail


i dont get any of this............


----------



## BagItUp10

xiangxiang0731 said:


> There is a reason they were 50% off!



Hahahaha, you are so right


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermesaholic said:


> i dont get any of this............



me neither!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I need new glasses:  I thought Nicky Minaj was Kim K.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> I need new glasses:  *I thought Nicky Minaj was Kim K.*




:lolots: :lolots: :lolots:


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga channeled her inner Marilyn Monroe om Friday x17online


----------



## MASEML

Her bag is in bad shape. Was it folded in half at one point in time too? I know she has money and can buy a thousand bags a day, but it's disappointing to see such a beautiful bag in such terrible condition.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

jula said:


> Lady Gaga channeled her inner Marilyn Monroe om Friday x17online



Looks more like an impaired Jayne Mansfield to me.  But as I said earlier, I need new glasses.


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Nicki Minaj smiles for the cameras while arriving at The View studios on Thursday (December 18) in New York City. justjared


Much better!


----------



## audreylita

Madam Bijoux said:


> Looks more like an impaired Jayne Mansfield to me.  But as I said earlier, I need new glasses.





Boy you really hit that one on the head!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian were filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians at the Epione Cosmetic Laser Center in Beverly Hills on Friday with Kendall Jenner dailymail


Her butt ummmmmmm


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Khloe  would have a lovely silhouette is it wasn't for that ginormous a$$.


----------



## My Lisette

Cavalier Girl said:


> Khloe  would have a lovely silhouette is it wasn't for that ginormous a$$.



I have trouble believing it's authentic...and I'm not talking about the Birkin


----------



## hermes_lemming

DennisLVoes said:


> I really don't get these boots... it looks horrible... And its surely not Khloe's fault, have never seen a pic of these looking great. :-/ Lovely Birkin though...



The boots have been in fashion for a while now.  They were totally hot the prior year and fading into oblivion now.  They're "in" because they're designer, look lux and elongate and slim the leg by creating a faux bootcut.  Remember those jeans?  They're an acquired taste, just like anything else.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My Lisette said:


> *I have trouble believing it's authentic...and I'm not talking about the Birkin*



+10000, unbelievably fake and looks it, too.


----------



## Rouge H

^^ Who would of thought


----------



## Rouge H

jula said:


> Lady Gaga channeled her inner Marilyn Monroe om Friday x17online



Ugh, can I borrow that Kelly for just one night? I promise it will come back in better condition


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford attends The New York Premiere Of BIG EYES at Museum of Modern Art on December 15, 2014 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## jmen

At least the Lady tucks herself back in -- it won't be a mere nip slip with one quick move in the wrong directions.


As for the Trashkins, I don't get the fascination with having your a** enhanced to that extreme and believe me if anyone could use a butt enhancement it would be moi but what they've done is pretty dang weird so weird it is comical and worthy of a John Waters movie.  (Hey John, nudge, nudge.)


----------



## jula

Federal Reserve Board Chairwoman Janet Yellen speaks during an open session of a Financial Stability Oversight Council meeting December 18, 2014 at the Treasury Department in Washington, DC. zimbio


----------



## duna

jmen said:


> At least the Lady tucks herself back in -- it won't be a mere nip slip with one quick move in the wrong directions.
> 
> 
> As for the Trashkins,* I don't get the fascination with having your a** enhanced to that extreme* and believe me if anyone could use a butt enhancement it would be moi but what they've done is pretty dang weird so weird it is comical and worthy of a John Waters movie.  (Hey John, nudge, nudge.)



Well said, I don't get it either, I think it's horrible!


----------



## pursecrzy

jula said:


> Federal Reserve Board Chairwoman Janet Yellen speaks during an open session of a Financial Stability Oversight Council meeting December 18, 2014 at the Treasury Department in Washington, DC. zimbio


 
Thanks for posting pics Jula!

Can anyone ID Janet's scarf?


----------



## LeahLVoes

hermes_lemming said:


> The boots have been in fashion for a while now.  They were totally hot the prior year and fading into oblivion now.  They're "in" because they're designer, look lux and elongate and slim the leg by creating a faux bootcut.  Remember those jeans?  They're an acquired taste, just like anything else.



Well to each their own... The fact that these boots are designer doesn't automatically makes them "in" or "chic"... In the pictures shown I don't see a "leg slimming" effect either... I was just saying I am not a fan... and I have never been. But that all comes down to personal preference...


----------



## mistikat

I know the Kardashians engender a lot of feelings and there is a lively thread about them in the celeb section. If this thread could return to topic, it would be appreciated. 

Thanks all!


----------



## My Lisette

pursecrzy said:


> Thanks for posting pics Jula!
> 
> Can anyone ID Janet's scarf?





The scarf is  A la gloire de guillaume


----------



## pursecrzy

My Lisette said:


> The scarf is  A la gloire de guillaume



Thanks!


----------



## miriammarquez

Sophie Monk


----------



## hermes_lemming

miriammarquez said:


> Sophie Monk



No idea who she is.


----------



## Suzie

hermes_lemming said:


> No idea who she is.



An Australian celeb.


----------



## jula

Bernie Ecclestone enjoyed a day out with wife Fabiana Flosi in Gstaad on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster spotted leaving Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, California. dailymail


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian out Christmas shopping at Saks Fifth Ave in Beverly Hills, California on December 22, 2014 zimbio


----------



## Julide

Hermesaholic said:


> i dont get any of this............



You are not the only one!!


----------



## jula

Ashley Olsen at LAX (December 23, 2014) zimbio


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford attends Melissa shoes presents: PLASMATIK - an art show curated by Natalie Kates in NYC on November 20, 2014 bfanyc


----------



## jula

Kimmora Lee Simmons on vacation in St Barts dailymail


----------



## Madam Bijoux

jula said:


> Ashley Olsen at LAX (December 23, 2014) zimbio



That orange bag is bigger than both of them. I would love to know what's in it.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian were filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians at the Epione Cosmetic Laser Center in Beverly Hills on Friday with Kendall Jenner dailymail



Freak show.


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> An Australian celeb.




I think she looks lovely. She had some ermm enlargment done, right?


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian were filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians at the Epione Cosmetic Laser Center in Beverly Hills on Friday with Kendall Jenner dailymail




I was unaware of the size of Khloe's behind, untill now.


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> I think she looks lovely. She had some ermm enlargment done, right?



Yes, she went overboard with the lips.


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Kimmora Lee Simmons on vacation in St Barts dailymail


OMG!! Is she prego?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

alterego said:


> OMG!! Is she prego?



Yes, she is pregnant.


----------



## alterego

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, she is pregnant.


Merci VigeeLeBrun!


----------



## rosewang924

Tamara Eccelestone, Instagram


----------



## Serva1

Sophia is adorable and did she get a B for Xmas or is she just helping Mum unwrap the orange boxes???&#128516;


----------



## bobobob

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Maedi

Great pictures of Tamara, baby and Drew. Thanks for posting!


----------



## thewave1969

jula said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian were filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians at the Epione Cosmetic Laser Center in Beverly Hills on Friday with Kendall Jenner dailymail


So sorry, I am not criticizing, but I never realized Khloe was as curvy as her sister Kim...


----------



## biscuit1

I think these are 2 new additions.....


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Humes


----------



## Fabfashion

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster spotted leaving Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, California. dailymail


Is that a GM Evie?


----------



## miriammarquez

Monica Brown via Instagram


----------



## hermes_lemming

miriammarquez said:


> Monica Brown via Instagram



Has she done anything in the past decade or so?


----------



## jula

Dorothy Wang and Nicky Hilton out and about in Beverly Hills on December 26, 2014 contactmusic


----------



## DiamondS

You always post the best pictures *jula*!  Thank you for your effort, it's such a pleasure to scroll through this thread.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Dorothy Wang and Nicky Hilton out and about in Beverly Hills on December 26, 2014 contactmusic



Dorothy is so campy I love her.  Nicky is fierce too.


----------



## jula

DiamondS said:


> You always post the best pictures *jula*!  Thank you for your effort, it's such a pleasure to scroll through this thread.



 Thank you for your kind words. 


Marc Jacobs was seen enjoying a stroll along the beach in St Barths, Barbados on Monday with a male companion and their pet pooches dailymail


----------



## catsinthebag

jula said:


> Dorothy Wang and Nicky Hilton out and about in Beverly Hills on December 26, 2014 contactmusic



Can anyone tell me what bag Nicky is wearing here? Thanks.


----------



## Mindi B

Is Marc in Barbados or St. Barths?  (Two different places.)  I know Mr. Jacobs is a regular at St. Barths--he shops in the Hermes there and has been known to buy a Birkin and immediately take it to the beach!


----------



## jula

^
It's the dailymail.... They probably put both places in their caption because they didn't know any better. My guess: St. Barths



catsinthebag said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag Nicky is wearing here? Thanks.



Celine Cabas


----------



## Mindi B

I knew it wasn't you, jula!  Silly newspaper.  I'd guess St. Barths, too.


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs was seen enjoying a stroll along the beach in St Barths, Barbados on Monday with a male companion and their pet pooches dailymail



MJ with my all time favourite dog breed.......I'll take both, thanks!! I know, I know...(big sigh) such a waste!!


----------



## Mindi B

They are sweet.  I think his bull terrier is called "Neville."  So cute.


----------



## catsinthebag

jula said:


> ^
> It's the dailymail.... They probably put both places in their caption because they didn't know any better. My guess: St. Barths
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Cabas



Thanks. I thought it looked like Celine but the bag looked unusually small to me. May just be the angle.


----------



## miriammarquez

Valentino


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^Valentino looks great considering that he's 82 years old. I know, PS and all that but still, he looks good IMO.


----------



## miriammarquez

Giuliana Rancic Instagram December 24, 2014


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Lindsay Lohan


The Kardashians are bad enough but LL really manages to make Hermes look trashy


----------



## simone72

duna said:


> MJ with my all time favourite dog breed.......I'll take both, thanks!! I know, I know...(big sigh) such a waste!!


Can any of you ladies confirm Marc Jacobs picotin size is it GM or TGM? and the name of the color?
TIA


----------



## Hermesaddictt

simone72 said:


> Can any of you ladies confirm Marc Jacobs picotin size is it GM or TGM? and the name of the color?
> TIA


It is a TGM and the colour looks like malachite.


----------



## jula

Mindi B said:


> I knew it wasn't you, jula!  Silly newspaper.  I'd guess St. Barths, too.






Kelly Bensimon spotted in Miami on Tuesday dailymail/ gotceleb


----------



## simone72

Hermesaddictt said:


> It is a TGM and the colour looks like malachite.


Thanks! So tempting!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Kelly Bensimon spotted in Miami on Tuesday dailymail/ gotceleb



Interesting physique


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesaholic said:


> The Kardashians are bad enough but *LL really manages to make Hermes look trashy*



Ugh... I agree....


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera wheels her cart back out to her car in Los Angeles on Wednesday afternoon (December 31). justjared


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Naya Rivera wheels her cart back out to her car in Los Angeles on Wednesday afternoon (December 31). justjared



Ok, as much as I love this Black Ardennes Kelly...and Naya wearing it ... she really needs another one, in a different color. C'Mon babe... switch it up bc even your biggest fan is tired of seeing you wear just this _one_ bag    Very predictable.


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok, as much as I love this Black Ardennes Kelly...and Naya wearing it ... she really needs another one, in a different color. C'Mon babe... switch it up bc even your biggest fan is tired of seeing you wear just this _one_ bag    Very predictable.



I was thinking the same thing... I know they go with everything but that doesn't mean you need to wear it with _everything
_


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok, as much as I love this Black Ardennes Kelly...and Naya wearing it ... she really needs another one, in a different color. C'Mon babe... switch it up bc even your biggest fan is tired of seeing you wear just this _one_ bag    Very predictable.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing... I know they go with everything but that doesn't mean you need to wear it with _everything
> _



Ladies, you are reading my mind! At this point, Naya, please carry an evie or a lindy or a different color B/K. The natives are growing restless with that same sellier K.


----------



## jula

Janet Jackson stepped out on New Years Eve to watch her Jackson 5 brothers perform in Dubai as a part of the New Years Eve Masterjam. instagram


----------



## bresquier

Princess Caroline of Monaco with Hermes poncho

Source: Hello magazine (spanish edition)


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

What is up with this Jenner-Kardashian family?

Yes, mods back to topic, I agree!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Janet Jackson stepped out on New Years Eve to watch her Jackson 5 brothers perform in Dubai as a part of the New Years Eve Masterjam. instagram



Aww. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Julide

hermes_lemming said:


> Dorothy is so campy I love her.  Nicky is fierce too.



I'm sorry but I have to ask, what does campy mean? I tried to google it but I am still not sure....TIA!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Julide said:


> I'm sorry but I have to ask, what does campy mean? I tried to google it but I am still not sure....TIA!!!



Cheesy. Doesn't take themselves seriously. Lol English slang, gotta love it.


----------



## Julide

hermes_lemming said:


> Cheesy. Doesn't take themselves seriously. Lol English slang, gotta love it.



:giggles:Thank you!!!I doubt I will ever understand slang...I need a slang dictionary.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Julide said:


> :giggles:Thank you!!!I doubt I will ever understand slang...I need a slang dictionary.



No worries. Lol I feel outdated by the minute.


----------



## Mindi B

Off-topic for one more second: Julide, be careful with "campy."  It is derived from "camp," which is both a noun and a verb ("camp it up"), and means to behave in an over-the-top, excessively dramatic, and sometimes effeminate manner.  So it is not necessarily derogatory, but some might perceive it to be so, depending on who's saying it and who it is said about.
Okay, back to Hermes.


----------



## jula

Lindsay Lohan makes her way through the terminal at JFK Airport on Tuesday afternoon (December 30) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Marc Jacobs and Lorenzo Martone enjoy the weather while on vacation for New Years Eve on Wednesday afternoon (December 31) in St. Barts, France. justjared


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What is up with this Jenner-Kardashian family?
> 
> Yes, mods back to topic, I agree!



I wish they'd sign up for this:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/09/science/a-one-way-trip-to-mars-many-would-sign-up.html?_r=0

:back2topic:


----------



## lovely64

Mindi B said:


> Off-topic for one more second: Julide, be careful with "campy."  It is derived from "camp," which is both a noun and a verb ("camp it up"), and means to behave in an over-the-top, excessively dramatic, and sometimes effeminate manner.  So it is not necessarily derogatory, but some might perceive it to be so, depending on who's saying it and who it is said about.
> Okay, back to Hermes.


 Yes, that is my understanding of the Word camp, rather than cheesy? Sorry to be OT!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovely64 said:


> Yes, that is my understanding of the Word camp, rather than cheesy? Sorry to be OT!



So is here in the UK.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I wish they'd sign up for this:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/09/science/a-one-way-trip-to-mars-many-would-sign-up.html?_r=0
> 
> :back2topic:



Ditto!


----------



## hermes_lemming

I explained that the term was meant in a light hearted ha-ha, I adore her manner. Yet...


----------



## mistikat

hermes_lemming said:


> I explained that the term was meant in a light hearted ha-ha, I adore her manner. Yet...



Perhaps we can move on, as none of this has anything to do with the thread topic?

Thanks.


----------



## miriammarquez

Courtney Bingham-Sixx


----------



## hermes_lemming

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx



Nice B. Interesting ensemble.


----------



## jula

Marc Jacobs carries out a bag full of goodies while stopping for a few items on Saturday (January 3) in St. Barts. justjared


----------



## BagItUp10

I love MJ's picotin  He made me buy a vert veronese birkin, maybe a GM picotin is next...


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Marc Jacobs carries out a bag full of goodies while stopping for a few items on Saturday (January 3) in St. Barts. justjared



He looks great. Aging very well.


----------



## bobobob

Jordana Brewster


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx





jula said:


> Marc Jacobs carries out a bag full of goodies while stopping for a few items on Saturday (January 3) in St. Barts. justjared



They both look great IMO, can't go wrong with either and two completely different looks.


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Marc Jacobs and Lorenzo Martone enjoy the weather while on vacation for New Years Eve on Wednesday afternoon (December 31) in St. Barts, France. justjared


Interesting selection of bag. At least I know now for sure how a Victoria looks like on a man. Not for me that's for sure. Great modeling shot.


----------



## Mindi B

I have to say, Marc makes some bold sartorial choices (skirts, handbags) but he wears them well!  And he has really transformed his body and maintained his toned physique--not an easy thing to do.  He looks wonderful.


----------



## duna

alterego said:


> Interesting selection of bag. At least I know now for sure how a Victoria looks like on a man. Not for me that's for sure. Great modeling shot.



I agree, although MJ can do no wrong in my eyes, the Victoria is the H bag I least like on him.


----------



## Winterbaby

Mindi B said:


> I have to say, Marc makes some bold sartorial choices (skirts, handbags) but he wears them well!  And he has really transformed his body and maintained his toned physique--not an easy thing to do.  He looks wonderful.



He looks fantastic right! 
I had the pleasure of seeing him in person when I was in Vegas last year at his Marc by Marc Jacobs store and he is an absolute cutie. He wears his H bags so well.


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria zimbio


----------



## jula

Uma Thurman stepped out in New York on Monday dailymail - Land boots


----------



## crazyforbag

miriammarquez said:


> Courtney Bingham-Sixx




what color is this birkin?? Is it BE? so nice!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Khloe Kardashian
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Luxchic77 said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


Her B... outshines the B bag


----------



## maplemoose

LOUKPEACH said:


> Her B... outshines the B bag


That is a lot to carry, just beyond me...


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


>



I know! I don't get it.


----------



## alismarr

Luxchic77 said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram



Yikes.


----------



## MASEML

Has she always had that shape? Somehow I thought only Kim had it...  I don't follow the clan and try to avoid as much as poss.


----------



## beekmanhill

MASEML said:


> Has she always had that shape? Somehow I thought only Kim had it...  I don't follow the clan and try to avoid as much as poss.



No she didn't, and neither did Kim have hers.  In the early years of the show they were both well endowed in the B department, but nothing like they exhibit now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

maplemoose said:


> That is a lot to carry, just beyond me...


There's someone for everyone I guess.


MASEML said:


> Has she always had that shape? Somehow I thought only Kim had it...  I don't follow the clan and try to avoid as much as poss.


I know they work out with some famous trainer so maybe she is doing lots of butt crunches? Idk


----------



## hermes_lemming

MASEML said:


> Thanks ladies for the update!  I guess having a toned and substantial behind has done very well for the family, gives media and others one more thing to speak of, so why not? I'm certainly not a fan, but as you say, there's someone for everyone (also helps if you are rich and famous)



Yup. I'm obviously not famous my friends seem to like it when I'm heavier than my norm. And I do know a number of men who enjoy plump butts.


----------



## MASEML

hermes_lemming said:


> There's someone for everyone I guess.
> 
> I know they work out with some famous trainer so maybe she is doing lots of butt crunches? Idk





beekmanhill said:


> No she didn't, and neither did Kim have hers.  In the early years of the show they were both well endowed in the B department, but nothing like they exhibit now.



Thanks ladies for the update!  I guess having a toned and substantial behind has done very well for the family, gives media and others one more thing to speak of, so why not? I'm certainly not a fan, but as you say, there's someone for everyone (also helps if you are rich and famous)


----------



## mistikat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! I don't get it.


 


alismarr said:


> Yikes.


 


MASEML said:


> Has she always had that shape? Somehow I thought only Kim had it...  I don't follow the clan and try to avoid as much as poss.


 


beekmanhill said:


> No she didn't, and neither did Kim have hers.  In the early years of the show they were both well endowed in the B department, but nothing like they exhibit now.


 


hermes_lemming said:


> There's someone for everyone I guess.
> 
> I know they work out with some famous trainer so maybe she is doing lots of butt crunches? Idk


 


hermes_lemming said:


> Yup. I'm obviously not famous my friends seem to like it when I'm heavier than my norm. And I do know a number of men who enjoy plump butts.


 
This thread derails every time a Kardashian photo is posted. If you want to talk about the bags, fabulous! If you want to talk about anything else relating to Khloe, please discuss it here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/khloe-kardashian-iii-860686.html


Thanks.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sorry *Mistikat*.


----------



## mistikat

I understand that people love the snark in this thread - I really do! - but every Kardashian photo leads to pages of OT discussion about them as people. Other members get upset because they have to wade through that to get to the photos ...


So thanks for understanding.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I understand your frustration *mistikat*. Sorry for being OT. I wish for this thread there was a button called "ignore comments" so only photos will show up if a person chooses to. I understand this is not so easily achieved. I will keep the comments to the minimal in the future.


----------



## MASEML

Sorry mistikat!


----------



## mistikat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I understand your frustration *mistikat*. Sorry for being OT. I wish for this thread there was a button called "ignore comments" so only photos will show up if a person chooses to. I understand this is not so easily achieved. I will keep the comments to the minimal in the future.


 
It isn't the occasional comment - that has become part of this thread over time. But that K Klan .... they have a knack for kreating kontroversy. There is definitely a lot of interest in them, and there are the celeb threads (both style and gossip, I think) to talk about that .... 


Thanks again...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mistikat said:


> It isn't the occasional comment - that has become part of this thread over time. But that K Klan .... they have a knack for kreating kontroversy. There is definitely a lot of interest in them, and there are the celeb threads (both style and gossip, I think) to talk about that ....
> 
> 
> Thanks again...



*mistikat*, you do a brilliant job keeping this thread on track, thanks!


----------



## alterego

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I wish for this thread there was a button called "ignore comments" so only photos will show up if a person chooses to.



I absolutely love this idea. It just takes a simple script. This way one can opt for just a gallery experience.  Carry on.


----------



## ouija board

It would be nice if people posted photos that actually focused on the Hermes in the photo (this being the stars and HERMES thread), rather than posting a photo of a large rear end with a tiny corner of a Birkin showing. That way people might be more inclined to talk about the Hermes, not the person. 'Might' being the key word  Back to lurking and enjoying this thread regardless of the frequent derailments off topic.


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel Birkin Red


----------



## Luxchic77

ouija board said:


> It would be nice if people posted photos that actually focused on the Hermes in the photo (this being the stars and HERMES thread), rather than posting a photo of a large rear end with a tiny corner of a Birkin showing. That way people might be more inclined to talk about the Hermes, not the person. 'Might' being the key word  Back to lurking and enjoying this thread regardless of the frequent derailments off topic.




Is this "photo of a large rear end with a tiny corner of birkin showing" directed at the photo I posted? If yes, I sincerely apologize if that pic was the cause of all the 'off topic' discussions. So is there a guideline as to what photo is considered appropriate to post so that any future 'off topic' discussion could be avoided? TIA.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Kardashian


----------



## hermes_lemming

Is that a mink stole? That's not a B I've seen before on her but I'm sure she has quite a collection.

Why is the bottom left corner so light in the second photo?


----------



## perlerare

hermes_lemming said:


> Is that a mink stole? That's not a B I've seen before on her but I'm sure she has quite a collection.
> 
> Why is the bottom left corner so light in the second photo?



Looks like FOX to me... 
As for the bag, Kim seems to have been going  "anti-mainstream" for a few months.
*She is almost ready for a nice box leather vintage Kelly !*


----------



## hermes_lemming

perlerare said:


> Looks like FOX to me...
> As for the bag, Kim seems to have been going  "anti-mainstream" for a few months.
> *She is almost ready for a nice box leather vintage Kelly !*



Ah that makes total sense thanks


----------



## Mindi B

I think that white fur thingie is actually the collar on the coat--I know I've seen that coat, but can't remember the designer.  As for the Birkin, it does look like the corner might be scuffed.  KK seems to be hard on her bags, but then, so am I.  :shame:


----------



## JWiseman

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian





hermes_lemming said:


> Is that a mink stole? That's not a B I've seen before on her but I'm sure she has quite a collection.
> 
> Why is the bottom left corner so light in the second photo?



I remember seeing her with this bag YEARS ago! It's nice to see her move away from black accessories. Back when she used to be more "everyday" she would rock this chocolate B. I'm not a brown fan, but I do love this particular shade.


----------



## BagItUp10

JWiseman said:


> I remember seeing her with this bag YEARS ago! It's nice to see her move away from black accessories. Back when she used to be more "everyday" she would rock this chocolate B. I'm not a brown fan, but I do love this particular shade.


+1 I think this is one of her older birkins. Nice to see she still has it though. I think it's a lovely color but very hard to combine.


----------



## ouija board

Luxchic77 said:


> Is this "photo of a large rear end with a tiny corner of birkin showing" directed at the photo I posted? If yes, I sincerely apologize if that pic was the cause of all the 'off topic' discussions. So is there a guideline as to what photo is considered appropriate to post so that any future 'off topic' discussion could be avoided? TIA.




Sorry! It wasn't my intention to imply that you'd done anything wrong, but when I re read my post, it certainly sounds that way. Ignore me and carry on as before!


----------



## mistikat

For members who are inclined to keep posting photos of Kim Kardashian's exposed butt as she is sitting next to her Birkin, the same bag there are photos of above .... it would be appreciated if you didn't.

The brown birkin has been posted. The rest of these photos have more to do with commentary/snark than with Hermes. If you're desperate to see her emulating a crude plumber, I believe those photos are in a Daily Mail story. It was also posted in the PF KK thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27883872&postcount=5770

Thanks.


----------



## Mindi B

:lolots:
Well-said.  New Year's Resolution: more Hermes, less butt.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> :lolots:
> Well-said.  New Year's Resolution: more Hermes, less butt.


 
It's a t-shirt, really.


----------



## Mindi B

I'd so wear that t-shirt.  With a Birkin, natch.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> I'd so wear that t-shirt.  With a Birkin, natch.



Goes without saying...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> :lolots:
> Well-said.  New Year's Resolution: more Hermes, less butt.





mistikat said:


> It's a t-shirt, really.





Mindi B said:


> I'd so wear that t-shirt.  With a Birkin, natch.



Motto to live by! When can I buy the t-shirt?


----------



## Hat Trick

:lolots:


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner was joined by her boyfriend, 24-year-old rapper Tyga, for a day out in Los Angeles on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West departed from JFK International Airport in the early hours Friday morning dailymail


----------



## jula

Paula Patton attends the W Magazine celebration of the 'Best Performances' Portfolio and The Golden Globes with Cadillac and Dom Perignon at Chateau Marmont on January 8, 2015 in Los Angeles, California. dailymail


----------



## jula

Liz Hurley was seen arriving at London's Heathrow Airport for her flight to the US on Thursday dailymail


----------



## chkpfbeliever

perlerare said:


> Looks like FOX to me...
> As for the bag, Kim seems to have been going  "anti-mainstream" for a few months.
> *She is almost ready for a nice box leather vintage Kelly !*



Yes, joining the Olson twins and Lady Gaga !!


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Kelly_76

bobobob said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones


 
WOW! She looks fabulous!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## hermes_lemming

bobobob said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones



Best incognito ever!


----------



## dooneybaby

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian


Does anyone happen to know how many Birkins Kim owns? I would love to see a montage with back-to-back photos.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bobobob said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones


She looks great


----------



## miriammarquez

Georgina Chapman Instagram January 10, 2015


----------



## miriammarquez

Keira Knightly wearing a Spring 2015 Dress


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Kardashian


----------



## perlerare

^
 Fashion faux pas ALERT : Trying to match your Himalaya with anything you are wearing.... 
It does not work, even on Kim, even with that very nice Fur Jacket.
Especially with that fur jacket.


----------



## chicinthecity777

perlerare said:


> ^
> Fashion faux pas ALERT : Trying to match your Himalaya with anything you are wearing....
> It does not work, even on Kim, even with that very nice Fur Jacket.
> Especially with that fur jacket.



totally agree!


----------



## jula

Mel B, her husband Stephen Belafonte and kids headed out for lunch at Gyu-Kaku Japenese BBQ restaurant in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian and Kendall Jenner were seen sitting courtside at Staples Center in Los Angeles where the hometeam Clippers played against visiting Dallas Mavericks on Saturday dailymail - Hermès sandals


----------



## pursecrzy

Isn't that Kylie with Khloe?

Now I feel like I need to do something seriously intellectual to cleanse my brain.


----------



## Dbtai

bobobob said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones


Catherine is always classy.


----------



## jula

Paris SS2015: Rachel Zoe styledumonde


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Paris SS2015: Rachel Zoe styledumonde



Love this!


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian


OMG. There are no words to describe what a clown this woman is except ......Catherine Zeta Jones DO and she who I will not name, DONT.


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> Paris SS2015: Rachel Zoe styledumonde


Don't love everything but it's the best she has looked in a long time.  The shrug is too heavy for the dress as are the shoes but......the KELLY is a knockout.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Mel B, her husband Stephen Belafonte and kids headed out for lunch at Gyu-Kaku Japenese BBQ restaurant in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail



*Can't get enough of her bag!!!!! Obsessed!!!! *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian



no words


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Mel B, her husband Stephen Belafonte and kids headed out for lunch at Gyu-Kaku Japenese BBQ restaurant in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail


Ohhh love her bag and she looks better with this hair style


----------



## uhpharm01

hermes_lemming said:


> Has she done anything in the past decade or so?




Here's her Filmography
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monica_%28singer%29#Discography

Her album from 2012
Called the New Life
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Life_(Monica_album)


 Her music from her last few albums were probably mostly  played  on R&B radio stations. not on the pop stations.


----------



## dooneybaby

In this video Porsha Williams of the "Real Housewives of Atlanta" shows off her closet, including two croc Birkins - one of which she carried to Puerto Rico in last night's episode. Supposedly each bag was an $80,000 gift from her African boyfriend.
Any commentary?

http://www.wetpaint.com/real-housew...2014-02-05-porsha-stewart-babies-birkin-video


----------



## Mindi B

I haven't watched the video, but unless those croc Bs have diamond hardware, they did not cost $80k apiece.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian going through security at JFK Airport on Saturday dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Paris SS2015: Rachel Zoe styledumonde





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love this!



*xiangxiang*, Agreed +1 and the best RZ has looked in a very long time. 

*mistikat*, I am refraining from commenting on Kim K.


----------



## lynne_ross

I hope she covered that B before it went through the X-ray! I always bring my dustbins for the X-ray and my bags are only leather.


----------



## villamira

Now that's a small bag on Kim! :giggles::giggles: 

Does anybody know where that lovely textured jacket Georgina is wearing comes from?


----------



## mistikat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, Agreed +1 and the best RZ has looked in a very long time.
> 
> *mistikat*, I am refraining from commenting on Kim K.


 
LOL! Thank you!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

vigeelebrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, agreed +1 and the best rz has looked in a very long time. :d
> 
> *mistikat*, i am refraining from commenting on kim k.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian going through security at JFK Airport on Saturday dailymail



I hope she's on her way to boarding Mars One.

(Sorry *mistikat*)

:back2topic:


----------



## mistikat

Yup ... back to topic would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian going through security at JFK Airport on Saturday dailymail



LOL!!! The looks on those guys faces are priceless.


----------



## Mindi B

I really think Kim's Himalayan is too small for her.  She isn't tall, but so zaftig that she needs a bigger bag, IMO.  On the other hand, if I were offered and could afford a Himalayan, I probably wouldn't quibble about a 25, 30, or 35!  "Gimme!" (I would say politely. )


----------



## hermes_lemming

jula said:


> Paris SS2015: Rachel Zoe styledumonde



Stunning



uhpharm01 said:


> Here's her Filmography
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monica_(singer)#Discography
> 
> Her album from 2012
> Called the New Life
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Life_(Monica_album)
> 
> 
> Her music from her last few albums were probably mostly  played  on R&B radio stations. not on the pop stations.


Interesting, guess I somehow missed her. Thanks.


----------



## juliet827

jula said:


> Mel B, her husband Stephen Belafonte and kids headed out for lunch at Gyu-Kaku Japenese BBQ restaurant in West Hollywood on Saturday dailymail



Whoa- look how they are all coordinated in grey and white with pink accents! That has to be planned....


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Kardashian


----------



## hermes_lemming

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian



That works


----------



## cinderbellas

hermes_lemming said:


> That works



Agreed.  Kim looks great here.


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Paris SS2015: Rachel Zoe styledumonde



I love this dress! Any ID?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian


So chic


----------



## alismarr

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I hope she's on her way to boarding Mars One.
> 
> (Sorry *mistikat*)
> 
> :back2topic:


----------



## dooneybaby

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian


Has anyone ever seen Kim carrying a Kelly? I've seen her carrying various Birkins and a couple of Herbags, but no Kelly.
If you've seen a photo, please share.


----------



## Gixxer

dooneybaby said:


> Has anyone ever seen Kim carrying a Kelly? I've seen her carrying various Birkins and a couple of Herbags, but no Kelly.
> If you've seen a photo, please share.



Try this, from here http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-many-bags-kim-kardashian/2/

There is also another one of a Kelly 50 Relax which I think is a few years old and just looks ridiculous.


----------



## Gixxer

Gixxer said:


> There is also another one of a Kelly 50 Relax which I think is a few years old and just looks ridiculous.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Beckhams-footsteps-HUGE-Hermes-handbag.html


----------



## dooneybaby

Gixxer said:


> Try this, from here http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-many-bags-kim-kardashian/2/
> 
> There is also another one of a Kelly 50 Relax which I think is a few years old and just looks ridiculous.


Oh great! Thanks so much Gixxer!


----------



## dooneybaby

Gixxer said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Beckhams-footsteps-HUGE-Hermes-handbag.html


Kim should have let North handpaint this ugly relaxed Kelly instead of the Herbag!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian going through security at JFK Airport on Saturday dailymail



Dam, the SPANX are working HARD today. Himy looks TINY but so pretty!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Gixxer said:


> Try this, from here http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-many-bags-kim-kardashian/2/
> 
> There is also another one of a Kelly 50 Relax which I think is a few years old and just looks ridiculous.


Love her bag!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Gixxer said:


> Try this, from here http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-many-bags-kim-kardashian/2/



The Kelly is too nice for her.  Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## Hermesaholic

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The Kelly is too nice for her.  Lipstick on a pig.


Indeed: Lipstick and more.  Ms Piggy and Jessica Rabbit all rolled into one.  Love Mel B: moxie and style


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mel B looks insanely good these days ~ she is totally rocking her Bs.
They never look over-stuffed, which is refreshing.


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## Luvquality

And Mel uses her B.s with the straps closed. I carry mine that way too. I like the lines of the bag better that way. But I thought I was the only one!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hermesaholic said:


> Indeed: Lipstick and more.  Ms Piggy and Jessica Rabbit all rolled into one.  Love Mel B: moxie and style


lol


----------



## Metrowestmama

jula said:


> Paris SS2015: Rachel Zoe styledumonde



What size is this? Anyone know?


----------



## perlerare

Metrowestmama said:


> What size is this? Anyone know?



It's  a 40.


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez promotes her new movie on Ryan Seacrest's radio show instagram


----------



## jula

Mel B spotted in New York on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Mirka Federer dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Mel B spotted in New York on Thursday dailymail



Love Mel B's dress, any ID on it?


----------



## mlemee

Luvquality said:


> And Mel uses her B.s with the straps closed. I carry mine that way too. I like the lines of the bag better that way. But I thought I was the only one!



I do the same in crowded spaces


----------



## Tillie

Does anyone know what color blue Mel B's  Birkin is? And is it a current H color? Just gorgeous!


----------



## Luvquality

Wow, Mel looks fantastic. It's so refreshing to see a classy celeb rock a B.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez promotes her new movie on Ryan Seacrest's radio show instagram


I can't stop looking at JLo costar. Not even looking for her H.


----------



## Couture Coco

Luvquality said:


> Wow, Mel looks fantastic. It's so refreshing to see a classy celeb rock a B.



+1 Never thought I'd ever love any of her outfits. Have to say her new style is lovely and really suits her.


----------



## livethelake

Tillie said:


> Does anyone know what color blue Mel B's  Birkin is? And is it a current H color? Just gorgeous!



Looks like bleu sapphire to me.  Not sure if it's still available, I believe it was a 2013 or 14 color.  I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## periogirl28

I love Mel's outfit, tres elegant and that's a H cashmere New Libris stole I think?


----------



## JWiseman

Tillie said:


> Does anyone know what color blue Mel B's  Birkin is? And is it a current H color? Just gorgeous!





livethelake said:


> Looks like bleu sapphire to me.  Not sure if it's still available, I believe it was a 2013 or 14 color.  I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.



Is it Bleu de Prusse?


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Mel B spotted in New York on Thursday dailymail



I love this dress! Any ID? TIA!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tillie said:


> Does anyone know what color blue Mel B's  Birkin is? And is it a current H color? Just gorgeous!



Looks like 2014 Bleu Saphir IMO, H might still be receiving this color in the stores. Definitely check with your SA.


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria flashes a smile while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Thursday (January 15) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford attends Carbon38 second anniversary party at a private Hollywood Hills home on January 17, 2015 in Hollywood, California. zimbio


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> Kelly Rutherford attends Carbon38 second anniversary party at a private Hollywood Hills home on January 17, 2015 in Hollywood, California. zimbio


anyone know who makes KR's clutch?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian



Those boots!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez promotes her new movie on Ryan Seacrest's radio show instagram



*Awwww THIS is what started it all for me and Hermes.... J Lo and the black CDC!!!!!!!  her!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Eva Longoria flashes a smile while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Thursday (January 15) in Los Angeles. justjared



Gorgy gorgy gorgy Eva!!!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Paula Patton


----------



## miriammarquez

Pharrell Williams


----------



## HfromT

miriammarquez said:


> Pharrell Williams



This is such a great photo, *miriammarquez*...I love Pharrell's sense of style.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> *Pharrell Williams*



How can I not love his style? He is so tongue-in-cheek fun!


----------



## Birdonce

miriammarquez said:


> Pharrell Williams



I adore him. I kind of want those jammies for my DH.


----------



## JWiseman

miriammarquez said:


> Pharrell Williams



I love Pharrell...his spirit, style, everything is just so laid-back and cool - no apologies, just Pharrell.

Also, I love the fact that he actually USES that croc HAC50...if you see pics of it close up it really is well loved, it has this amazing look to it.

And if I could just figure out where he got those PJ's from I'd be set.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JWiseman said:


> I love Pharrell...his spirit, style, everything is just so laid-back and cool - no apologies, just Pharrell.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that he actually USES that croc HAC50...if you see pics of it close up it really is well loved, it has this amazing look to it.
> 
> *And if I could just figure out where he got those PJ's from I'd be set.*



SAME! We need an ID on those jammies, *JWiseman*! Love them. 

Okay, back to topic ~ promise!


----------



## Mindi B

ITA about Pharrell: everything, from his jammies to his giant purple croc bag, is chic, quirky, and fun.  I feel like he chooses his clothes and accessories to please himself, which is wonderful.  The best way to be truly stylish is to be true to oneself.  That's a nice thing about Hermes: I feel like the great variety of Hermes styles, colors, leathers, etc., let the owner make the bags work for him- or herself in unique ways.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I forgot where but I did read an old interview about him. Suffice it to say, I haven't viewed him in a flattering light since. Things aren't always what they seem.


----------



## Mindi B

He's stylish, not Mother Theresa (who was, herself, a controversial figure).  Most celebs have feet of clay.  I still like his style.  Won't marry him if he asks me, though.


----------



## miriammarquez

Nene Leakes


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Sixx zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton stops by the Anastasia Salon in Beverly Hills, California on January 22, 2015.


----------



## meridian

jula said:


> Mel B spotted in New York on Thursday dailymail



Love everything Mel B.'s rocking here!  Any ID on her boots?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mel B has been looking insane these days with her Bs and outfits. Has she changed!


----------



## Julide

hermes_lemming said:


> I forgot where but I did read an old interview about him. Suffice it to say, I haven't viewed him in a flattering light since. Things aren't always what they seem.



Name one starlet who hasn't painted the same unflattering picture. Still love his style and his well used hermes, at least it's not a status object its used. Love that!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton stops by the Anastasia Salon in Beverly Hills, California on January 22, 2015.


Love her Constance


----------



## beekmanhill

Lady Gaga on Friday.


----------



## DizzyFairy

beekmanhill said:


> Lady Gaga on Friday.



The corners on her kelly looks a little less worn... Gaga looks great.. Thx for sharing


----------



## JWiseman

beekmanhill said:


> Lady Gaga on Friday.





DizzyFairy said:


> The corners on her kelly looks a little less worn... Gaga looks great.. Thx for sharing



Well, she looks FAB! And I'm thinking it's the lighting/flash that's making the Kelly look a little less worse for the wear than it normally does. But who knows, maybe she had it conditioned.


----------



## TankerToad

JWiseman said:


> Well, she looks FAB! And I'm thinking it's the lighting/flash that's making the Kelly look a little less worse for the wear than it normally does. But who knows, maybe she had it conditioned.


Agree
She looks FAB
and love how she has fun with fashion!


----------



## MYH

I don't usually post here but do browse this thread and want to give a big hug and thank you for those that post pics. I was looking through my cookbook by Ina garten the other day and stumbled upon this pic! I guess she likes her hermes too.


----------



## andee

MYH said:


> I don't usually post here but do browse this thread and want to give a big hug and thank you for those that post pics. I was looking through my cookbook by Ina garten the other day and stumbled upon this pic! I guess she likes her hermes too.
> View attachment 2874204



Thanks for pix, *MYH*. 
I have seen her out shopping with just a Karo too.
She seems so smart and down to earth and had a great career before she got 
famous for her cooking.


----------



## Gixxer

MYH said:


> I don't usually post here but do browse this thread and want to give a big hug and thank you for those that post pics. I was looking through my cookbook by Ina garten the other day and stumbled upon this pic! I guess she likes her hermes too.
> View attachment 2874204



+1 well said *MYH*! I think she really does love her H - I love the way she wears it - not contrived at all (which I think isn't the case for other quote stars and public figures unquote). I saw this pic the other week and didn't upload but since we're showing Ina, I think this is a Chaîne d'Ancre GM bracelet in gold (correct me if I'm wrong!) on the cover of one of her books...


----------



## Hermesaholic

Gixxer said:


> +1 well said *MYH*! I think she really does love her H - I love the way she wears it - not contrived at all (which I think isn't the case for other quote stars and public figures unquote). I saw this pic the other week and didn't upload but since we're showing Ina, I think this is a Chaîne d'Ancre GM bracelet in gold (correct me if I'm wrong!) on the cover of one of her books...


Stunning woman. And yes that looks like the yellow gold chaine d'ancre


----------



## MYH

Gixxer said:


> +1 well said *MYH*! I think she really does love her H - I love the way she wears it - not contrived at all (which I think isn't the case for other quote stars and public figures unquote). I saw this pic the other week and didn't upload but since we're showing Ina, I think this is a Chaîne d'Ancre GM bracelet in gold (correct me if I'm wrong!) on the cover of one of her books...


Lol.  I just bought this cookbook and didn't notice the bracelet.  Good catch!


----------



## dooneybaby

MYH said:


> I don't usually post here but do browse this thread and want to give a big hug and thank you for those that post pics. I was looking through my cookbook by Ina garten the other day and stumbled upon this pic! I guess she likes her hermes too.
> View attachment 2874204


I love Ina, and I love her scarf!
As she says, "Who wouldn't love that?"


----------



## nerimanna

jula said:


> Mel B spotted in New York on Thursday dailymail


she looks so chic!


----------



## ms piggy

MYH said:


> I was looking through my cookbook by Ina garten the other day and stumbled upon this pic! I guess she likes her hermes too.
> View attachment 2874204





andee said:


> I have seen her out shopping with just a Karo too.
> She seems so smart and down to earth and had a great career before she got
> famous for her cooking.





Gixxer said:


> I think she really does love her H - I love the way she wears it - not contrived at all (which I think isn't the case for other quote stars and public figures unquote)..I think this is a Chaîne d'Ancre GM bracelet in gold (correct me if I'm wrong!) on the cover of one of her books...



I believe I have seen her with a (black?) Bolide and H wallet on her Barefoot Contessa series, both shown using whilst shopping for ingredients.


----------



## MSO13

andee said:


> Thanks for pix, *MYH*.
> 
> I have seen her out shopping with just a Karo too.
> 
> She seems so smart and down to earth and had a great career before she got
> 
> famous for her cooking.




She wears an H watch and some other pieces in a casual chic way. Smart business person, yes but she is the opposite of down to earth, a complete and total diva. I speak from firsthand experience unfortunately.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen, some stories have circulated about her that, sadly, support your observations.  I love the ladies here who are able to enjoy their success--and their H--without becoming obnoxious.  It's rare!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

beekmanhill said:


> Lady Gaga on Friday.



Fabulous!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Lara Stone


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Thanks *MYH*.  That is a very nice photo of Ina.  There was a Town & County magazine a few years ago featuring Ina in Paris.  She was carrying a Rouge H box Kelly. I always like her cooking style.  It has a European vibe and it was mentioned that she has a second home in Paris as well.  I think she is a Hermes fan too as someone has posted her with a Bolide before.










MYH said:


> I don't usually post here but do browse this thread and want to give a big hug and thank you for those that post pics. I was looking through my cookbook by Ina garten the other day and stumbled upon this pic! I guess she likes her hermes too.
> View attachment 2874204


----------



## TankerToad

miriammarquez said:


> Lara Stone


 she looks great~


----------



## alterego

JWiseman said:


> Well, she looks FAB! And I'm thinking it's the lighting/flash that's making the Kelly look a little less worse for the wear than it normally does. But who knows, maybe she had it conditioned.


I've used black paste shoe polish on my corners.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hermesaholic said:


> anyone know who makes KR's clutch?


Devi Kroell had something similar to her clutch!


----------



## miriammarquez

Dorthy Wang


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Dorthy Wang



Any ID on her shoes?


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Any ID on her shoes?



Miu Miu
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503071113&utm_source=J84DHJLQkR4&utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-MXi0EYHBuRpTqT.SA5.rSw


Kris Jenner arriving at Charles De Gaule Airport on Tuesday (January 27) in Paris, France. justjared


----------



## HfromT

jula said:


> Miu Miu
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503071113&utm_source=J84DHJLQkR4&utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-MXi0EYHBuRpTqT.SA5.rSw
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner arriving at Charles De Gaule Airport on Tuesday (January 27) in Paris, France. justjared



^^^ (nice bag though!)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Miu Miu
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503071113&utm_source=J84DHJLQkR4&utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-MXi0EYHBuRpTqT.SA5.rSw
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner arriving at Charles De Gaule Airport on Tuesday (January 27) in Paris, France. justjared



How many skunks gave their lives for that coat??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Miu Miu
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503071113&utm_source=J84DHJLQkR4&utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-MXi0EYHBuRpTqT.SA5.rSw
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner arriving at Charles De Gaule Airport on Tuesday (January 27) in Paris, France. justjared



Thanks for the Miu Miu sneaker ID, *jula*! 

Kris Jenner? Ewww.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> How many skunks gave their lives for that coat??



None. It's not skunk fur.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pursecrzy said:


> None. It's not skunk fur.



OK.  I can't figure out what it is then.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> OK.  I can't figure out what it is then.



It's white fur inserted into a black fur. Mink maybe?

Reminds me of Cruella de Vil.


----------



## etoupebirkin

jula said:


> Miu Miu
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503071113&utm_source=J84DHJLQkR4&utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-MXi0EYHBuRpTqT.SA5.rSw
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner arriving at Charles De Gaule Airport on Tuesday (January 27) in Paris, France. justjared



She kind of reminds me of Cruella de Vil in this picture. And I love fur. 

ETA: Purse, Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, man, I have a coat even more aggressively black and white than Kris's, and yup, now all I can see is Cruella.  Dang you all!  
Back to topic, quick.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Oh, man, I have a coat even more aggressively black and white than Kris's, and yup, now all I can see is Cruella.  Dang you all!
> Back to topic, quick.



*Mindi B*, is yours a fur coat though? That makes a huge difference.


----------



## Mindi B

It's fuzzy shearling, xiangxiang, so yes, sadly, it is.  Very furry.  Very Cruella.  No dalmatians were harmed, though!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> It's fuzzy shearling, xiangxiang, so yes, sadly, it is.  Very furry.  Very Cruella.  No dalmatians were harmed, though!



 I am sure you look fabulous in it!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Let's hope so!  I LOVE dogs! 

ETA:  Um, love dogs as _companions_.  Not as clothing.  Just to be clear.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Let's hope so!  I LOVE dogs!
> 
> ETA:  Um, love dogs as _companions_.  Not as clothing.  Just to be clear.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Let's hope so!  I LOVE dogs!
> 
> ETA:  Um, love dogs as _companions_.  Not as clothing.  Just to be clear.


Mindi, can you post a pic of it in the cafe thread? Love to see this cruella coat.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> *Mindi, can you post a pic of it in the cafe thread? Love to see this cruella coat. *



+1, totally second that and would love to see your coat!


----------



## biscuit1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> OK.  I can't figure out what it is then.



It is fox , courtesy of Saint Laurent. Black and white polka dot.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

biscuit1 said:


> It is fox , courtesy of Saint Laurent. Black and white polka dot.



Thank you!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, totally second that and would love to see your coat!



My Mindi, me three!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kyle Richards


----------



## alterego

EJ Johnson looks fantastic! So happy for him!


----------



## MarvelGirl

alterego said:


> EJ Johnson looks fantastic! So happy for him!



Oh my gosh! Yay! He has lost so much weight! He looks AMAZING! Good for him!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Israeli_Flava

alterego said:


> EJ Johnson looks fantastic! So happy for him!



Oh wow. He's skinny.... Assuming this is a recent pic???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miriammarquez said:


> Lindsay Lohan



Sigh....fuchsia ostrich


----------



## MarvelGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh wow. He's skinny.... Assuming this is a recent pic???



Yep, just googled him and looks like he had gastric sleeve surgery late last year. He lost 50 pounds!

http://www.people.com/article/e-j-johnson-undergoes-weight-loss-surgery


----------



## LOUKPEACH

alterego said:


> EJ Johnson looks fantastic! So happy for him!


Very nice


----------



## Gixxer

Kirk Douglas' wife Anne, in a picture from a recent Daily Mail article. It doesn't indicate which year but they've been married for 60 this year.


Its pictures like this that made me fall in love with Box Retourne Kellys above all else... It's black and white but you can see against the presumably black spotted coat that the bag could very well be Ebene or Chocolat or some other deep rich non-black. Back when Ladies wore gloves and pearls and a pin to Fly.


ETA: Apologies if this has been posted twice...


----------



## DizzyFairy

Nay.. Not a fan of Lindsay .. Or how she paired her outfit


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Gixxer said:


> Kirk Douglas' wife Anne, in a picture from a recent Daily Mail article. It doesn't indicate which year but they've been married for 60 this year.
> 
> 
> Its pictures like this that made me fall in love with Box Retourne Kellys above all else... It's black and white but you can see against the presumably black spotted coat that the bag could very well be Ebene or Chocolat or some other deep rich non-black. Back when Ladies wore gloves and pearls and a pin to Fly.
> 
> 
> ETA: Apologies if this has been posted twice...


Love it


----------



## Hermesaholic

Gixxer said:


> Kirk Douglas' wife Anne, in a picture from a recent Daily Mail article. It doesn't indicate which year but they've been married for 60 this year.
> 
> 
> Its pictures like this that made me fall in love with Box Retourne Kellys above all else... It's black and white but you can see against the presumably black spotted coat that the bag could very well be Ebene or Chocolat or some other deep rich non-black. Back when Ladies wore gloves and pearls and a pin to Fly.
> 
> 
> ETA: Apologies if this has been posted twice...


Love this-what a beautiful woman.


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm sure some of you have seen this before:
A segment of the Martha Stewart show (season 5) with Hermes CEO Robert Chavez and scarf specialist Susan DiCecco.

http://www.marthastewart.com/992874/hermes-signature-scarves#992874


----------



## doves75

dooneybaby said:


> I'm sure some of you have seen this before:
> A segment of the Martha Stewart show (season 5) with Hermes CEO Robert Chavez and scarf specialist Susan DiCecco.
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/992874/hermes-signature-scarves#992874




Very interesting!! I wonder if H gave Martha a special B/K for being featured in her show &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## dooneybaby

doves75 said:


> Very interesting!! I wonder if H gave Martha a special B/K for being featured in her show &#128522;&#128522;


I don't know, but Martha is a woman who loves her Hermes, and she's been known to attend many Hermes events.


----------



## Sha

dooneybaby said:


> I'm sure some of you have seen this before:
> A segment of the Martha Stewart show (season 5) with Hermes CEO Robert Chavez and scarf specialist Susan DiCecco.
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/992874/hermes-signature-scarves#992874


Thank you for that! Now I'm in love with my silks even more


----------



## marbella8

Gixxer said:


> Kirk Douglas' wife Anne, in a picture from a recent Daily Mail article. It doesn't indicate which year but they've been married for 60 this year.
> 
> 
> Its pictures like this that made me fall in love with Box Retourne Kellys above all else... It's black and white but you can see against the presumably black spotted coat that the bag could very well be Ebene or Chocolat or some other deep rich non-black. Back when Ladies wore gloves and pearls and a pin to Fly.
> 
> 
> ETA: Apologies if this has been posted twice...



Now that is style!


----------



## miriammarquez

La Toya Jackson


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## beekmanhill

dooneybaby said:


> I'm sure some of you have seen this before:
> A segment of the Martha Stewart show (season 5) with Hermes CEO Robert Chavez and scarf specialist Susan DiCecco.
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/992874/hermes-signature-scarves#992874




Oh, how interesting.  One of many things I admire about Martha is her appreciation of and curiosity about craftsmanship of all types. Her knowledge is encyclopedic.  

Is the president of Hermes an American?


----------



## hermes_lemming

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, how interesting.  One of many things I admire about Martha is her appreciation of and curiosity about craftsmanship of all types. Her knowledge is encyclopedic.
> 
> Is the president of Hermes an American?



I could be wrong but I think she was carrying a birkin when she was indited.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hermes_lemming said:


> I could be wrong but I think she was carrying a birkin when she was indited.



A Birkin *AND* a Garden Party -  at the same time.







Photo: fora.mtv.ca


----------



## beekmanhill

hermes_lemming said:


> I could be wrong but I think she was carrying a birkin when she was indited.



The first few days of her trial she carried a birkin that she'd owned and worn for many years.  It got so much negative publicity that she changed her bag.  I suppose her lawyers forced her to do it.  It made no sense to me; everyone knew how wealthy she was.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A Birkin *AND* a Garden Party -  at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: fora.mtv.ca


Lol, this made me snort.



beekmanhill said:


> The first few days of her trial she carried a birkin that she'd owned and worn for many years.  It got so much negative publicity that she changed her bag.  I suppose her lawyers forced her to do it.  It made no sense to me; everyone knew how wealthy she was.


I remember this. Securities fraud, right? I guess it's one thing if everyone knows you're a wealthy person. It's a whole other thing to kinda flaunt it while you're going to jail being indited of such charges. The public doesn't know how old the bag is. They just know it's a birkin - which is universally expensive. I think the same can be said for all bags though - carried by anyone, they can be loaners, family heirlooms, brand spanking new or heaven forbid, knock offs.


----------



## beekmanhill

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol, this made me snort.
> 
> 
> I remember this. Securities fraud, right? I guess it's one thing if everyone knows you're a wealthy person. It's a whole other thing to kinda flaunt it while you're going to jail being indited of such charges. The public doesn't know how old the bag is. They just know it's a birkin - which is universally expensive. I think the same can be said for all bags though - carried by anyone, they can be loaners, family heirlooms, brand spanking new or heaven forbid, knock offs.



Hers was an older one and she'd been using it for years. I think her idea was why should I wear something different from what I've been wearing every day.   

She got inside information on a cancer drug and sold her stock.   She was convicted of lying about it to the feds and served 18 months in the slammer.    

This is O/T so no more on this topic.


----------



## perlerare

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A Birkin *AND* a Garden Party -  at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: fora.mtv.ca



This picture is 15 years old ! But still....


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A Birkin *AND* a Garden Party -  at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: fora.mtv.ca



Well she certainly looked good.    Elegant woman.


----------



## Florasun

Found this photo of Catherine Deneuve while researching taupe.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Florasun said:


> Found this photo of Catherine Deneuve while researching taupe.
> 
> View attachment 2897010



Ah the lure of Etoupe.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Florasun said:


> Found this photo of Catherine Deneuve while researching taupe.
> 
> View attachment 2897010


Love both bags


----------



## Birdonce

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A Birkin *AND* a Garden Party -  at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: fora.mtv.ca



Lol,  I carry a GP Amazonian as a work bag for paper, and then a handbag (BBK, Lindy, other) for personal items. Apparently I'm in good company!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Birdonce said:


> Lol,  I carry a GP Amazonian as a work bag for paper, and then a handbag (BBK, Lindy, other) for personal items. *Apparently I'm in good company!*



Are you?????


----------



## miriammarquez

Vanessa Williams


----------



## dooneybaby

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A Birkin *AND* a Garden Party -  at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: fora.mtv.ca


If I were as wealthy as Martha Stewart and I had been indicted for securities fraud, I would not go out of my way to purchase a less expensive brand of handbag to take to court. I'd wear what I owned and wouldn't be fake about it. 
On the other hand, Teresa and Joe Giudice of the "Housewives of New Jersey" have only been pretending to be wealthy, and were accused of having as much as they did because they had obtained money through fraudulent means. In that case, I would have never carried Hermes bags to court, as Teresa had carried her white Garden Party to many of the proceedings.


----------



## hermes_lemming

dooneybaby said:


> If I were as wealthy as Martha Stewart and I had been indicted for securities fraud, I would not go out of my way to purchase a less expensive brand of handbag to take to court. I'd wear what I owned and wouldn't be fake about it.
> On the other hand, Teresa and Joe Giudice of the "Housewives of New Jersey" have only been pretending to be wealthy, and were accused of having as much as they did because they had obtained money through fraudulent means. In that case, I would have never carried Hermes bags to court, as Teresa had carried her white Garden Party to many of the proceedings.


That's one shady family. Anyone have pics of the GP? I heard she borrowed another high end bag as well from rhe show. If you ask me, the court took it easy on them.


----------



## Hermesaholic

dooneybaby said:


> If I were as wealthy as Martha Stewart and I had been indicted for securities fraud, I would not go out of my way to purchase a less expensive brand of handbag to take to court. I'd wear what I owned and wouldn't be fake about it.
> On the other hand, Teresa and Joe Giudice of the "Housewives of New Jersey" have only been pretending to be wealthy, and were accused of having as much as they did because they had obtained money through fraudulent means. In that case, I would have never carried Hermes bags to court, as Teresa had carried her white Garden Party to many of the proceedings.



personally a little humility would not hurt the public perception of either party.


----------



## miriammarquez

Paula Patton


----------



## MarvelGirl

miriammarquez said:


> Vanessa Williams



Gorgeous woman and belt!! Love her as she looks just like my Mom!


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## Luvbolide

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, how interesting.  One of many things I admire about Martha is her appreciation of and curiosity about craftsmanship of all types. Her knowledge is encyclopedic.
> 
> Is the president of Hermes an American?






Chavez is - he is Pres and CEO of Hermes USA.  I believe he is set to retire in the next few months...though my memory isn't the best these days!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Mel B


Is this 35 or 40?


----------



## MsHermesAU

LOUKPEACH said:


> Is this 35 or 40?



I was thinking the same thing! It looks very big on her, which makes me think it's a 40, but she might just be a small lady?


----------



## beekmanhill

Luvbolide said:


> Chavez is - he is Pres and CEO of Hermes USA.  I believe he is set to retire in the next few months...though my memory isn't the best these days!!



 I was quite surprised when I heard his accent.  Thanks.


----------



## Gixxer

Florasun said:


> Found this photo of Catherine Deneuve while researching taupe.
> 
> View attachment 2897010





LOUKPEACH said:


> Love both bags



_Both_ bags? The B in the right hand and the McDonald's bag in the left? That's a lot if fries that need a handle for that paper bag!

 (Or is there another H I'm missing?)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gixxer said:


> _Both_ bags? The B in the right hand and the McDonald's bag in the left? That's a lot if fries that need a handle for that paper bag!
> 
> (Or is there another H I'm missing?)


----------



## miriammarquez

Jordana Brewster


----------



## miriammarquez

Porsha Stewart


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Jordana Brewster


This is amazing


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Richie


----------



## BalLVLover

Uma Thurman


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford attends the Sophie Theallet show during MADE Fashion Week Fall 2015 at Pier 59 Studios on February 17, 2015 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## etoupebirkin

miriammarquez said:


> Sofia Richie



This is making want a white Kelly!!!! Stunning.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Sofia Richie


Love her bag


----------



## JustAgUrL

Gixxer said:


> Kirk Douglas' wife Anne, in a picture from a recent Daily Mail article. It doesn't indicate which year but they've been married for 60 this year.
> 
> 
> Its pictures like this that made me fall in love with Box Retourne Kellys above all else... It's black and white but you can see against the presumably black spotted coat that the bag could very well be Ebene or Chocolat or some other deep rich non-black. Back when Ladies wore gloves and pearls and a pin to Fly.
> 
> 
> ETA: Apologies if this has been posted twice...




I LOVE this style  when women knew their glove size 
and matched their shoes and handbags, lipstick and nail polish  

I was talking to my husband about this very thing last night 

I am thinking of buying a Vintage Kelly 50's or 60's.

You can picture the lady who first owned the bag, 
going out for dinner, wearing a lovely Dress and swing coat
and gloves. 

and picture the restaurant they went to and what kind of service 
they had back then 
the gal at the coat room the valet. 

Maybe Stork Club in New York 
Or Chasen's Restaurant in Los Angeles


----------



## hermes_lemming

miriammarquez said:


> Sofia Richie



Lol I thought it was the chick from Game of Thrones.


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Johnson


----------



## Florasun

JustAgUrL said:


> I LOVE this style  when women knew their glove size
> and matched their shoes and handbags, lipstick and nail polish
> 
> I was talking to my husband about this very thing last night
> 
> I am thinking of buying a Vintage Kelly 50's or 60's.
> 
> *You can picture the lady who first owned the bag,
> going out for dinner, wearing a lovely Dress and swing coat
> and gloves.
> 
> and picture the restaurant they went to and what kind of service
> they had back then
> the gal at the coat room the valet.
> 
> Maybe Stork Club in New York
> Or Chasen's Restaurant in Los Angeles *



Sigh...
You have invoked a whole era in just a few short sentences! Well done!


----------



## chicinthecity777

miriammarquez said:


> Dakota Johnson



Oh no, she has the "felt" bag.


----------



## beekmanhill

BalLVLover said:


> View attachment 2899946
> 
> 
> Uma Thurman



It is nice to see a celeb dressing the way ordinary people dress in this weather.  But she needs gloves.


----------



## miriammarquez

Courtney Bingham Sixx


----------



## miriammarquez

Alina Cho


----------



## miriammarquez

Tina Craig


----------



## Miss Al

^ What's with all these super ugly stickers? Just what are these ladies thinkin???


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Tina Craig


This is love


----------



## JWiseman

JustAgUrL said:


> I LOVE this style  when women knew their glove size
> and matched their shoes and handbags, lipstick and nail polish
> 
> I was talking to my husband about this very thing last night
> 
> I am thinking of buying a Vintage Kelly 50's or 60's.
> 
> You can picture the lady who first owned the bag,
> going out for dinner, wearing a lovely Dress and swing coat
> and gloves.
> 
> and picture the restaurant they went to and what kind of service
> they had back then
> the gal at the coat room the valet.
> 
> Maybe Stork Club in New York
> Or Chasen's Restaurant in Los Angeles





Florasun said:


> Sigh...
> You have invoked a whole era in just a few short sentences! Well done!



I agree! Sounds so magical...ohhh take me back to yesteryear.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Florasun said:


> Sigh...
> You have invoked a whole era in just a few short sentences! Well done!




Awweee. Thank you When I was writing it, I was thinking of all the Jacqueline Susann Novels I used to read  her books and other writers like her would take you back to that time.. 
OLD Hollywood and Old New York


----------



## JustAgUrL

JWiseman said:


> I agree! Sounds so magical...ohhh take me back to yesteryear.




Oh how I wish there were restaurants where it would take you back in time like that  
and it would be exactly the same as it was back then,
men and women would dress as if it was the 50's-60's, it would be like walking into a time warp for the whole evening perhaps a Dinner Club with live Music and dance floor..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miss Al said:


> *^ What's with all these super ugly stickers? Just what are these ladies thinkin??? *



+1, agree and they should spell out Fashion Victim instead.


----------



## Suncatcher

vigeelebrun said:


> +1, agree and they should spell out fashion victim instead.



rofl!!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## Leah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, agree and they should spell out Fashion Victim instead.





I agree with you ladies, I am not getting the stickers gimmick either (am genuinely baffled.) I think Fashion Week tends to bring out the best and worst in fashion....



miriammarquez said:


> Irina Shayk



How nice to see a photo showing what effortless elegance looks like 

After some of the Fashion Week pics that make me feel like people are dressing up for the sole purpose of trying to get attention and trying too hard to look "fashionable", the last photo is such a refreshing change!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Irina Shayk



Beautiful! Love her classic elegance.


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Totally agree! Love the simple elegance...


----------



## hermesBB

miriammarquez said:


> Irina Shayk




Love this no nonsense effortless chic look~~~


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton


reminds me of the Clampetts


----------



## 27leborse

Hermesaholic said:


> reminds me of the Clampetts



 So true!


----------



## purselover888

miriammarquez said:


> Irina Shayk


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dooneybaby said:


> I'm sure some of you have seen this before:
> A segment of the Martha Stewart show (season 5) with Hermes CEO Robert Chavez and scarf specialist Susan DiCecco.
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/992874/hermes-signature-scarves#992874



WOw! I never saw that video! Thanks for sharing... I learning 2 more scarf tying knots!!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOw! I never saw that video! Thanks for sharing... I learning 2 more scarf tying knots!!!!





While watching that video, I kept trying to picture a SA at Hermes  in Paris 
showing a scarf and saying, it is yummy. 

This is a fabulous video I LOVE it


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Kardashian


----------



## purplepoodles

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian




Yummy yummy birkin!  Bet it feels softer than a baby's bottom. 

Anyone feeling a VB déjà vu?


----------



## purselover888

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian



Oh yay, she's wearing the grizzly again!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love that grizzly B.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

purplepoodles said:


> Yummy yummy birkin!  *Bet it feels softer than a baby's bottom*.
> 
> Anyone feeling a VB déjà vu?


----------



## MSO13

purplepoodles said:


> Yummy yummy birkin!  Bet it feels softer than a baby's bottom.
> 
> Anyone feeling a VB déjà vu?



I read that she uses Creme de la Mer on the baby's bottom so, maybe not


----------



## purplepoodles

MrsOwen3 said:


> I read that she uses Creme de la Mer on the baby's bottom so, maybe not




ROTFL! Undoubtedly MrsOwen3....

An utimate extravagance. Little North will have a lot to live up to in so many ways. Hope mummy's birkins are still in good condition. 


And I thought it was extravagant to put Dr Hauschka Rose cream on H leather. 


So it's a grizzly, thanks VigeeLeBrun & purselover888 even yummier! 

Sorry ladies can't find mulitquote on my phone.


----------



## miriammarquez

Sara Foster


----------



## Suzie

Hermesaholic said:


> reminds me of the Clampetts


----------



## miriammarquez

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Chiara Ferragni



Not loving anything about this pic ~ the color combination, the stickers on her K, etc.


----------



## catsinthebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not loving anything about this pic ~ the color combination, the stickers on her K, etc.



I agree, Vigee. And I usually like the way she looks. 

This sticker trend is worse than the carrying-the-Kelly-wide-open trend!


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Chiara Ferragni


the dress, boots, bag and lipstick are all clashing reddish/orange/pink............


----------



## Mindi B

I'm okay with the clash/match orange and burgundy, but I truly do hate those leather stickers.
Everybody is going to wake up in about 2 months and say, "WHAT have I DONE?!"


----------



## arabesques

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not loving anything about this pic ~ the color combination, the stickers on her K, etc.



Agreed.


----------



## MadMadCat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not loving anything about this pic ~ the color combination, the stickers on her K, etc.



Yep yep.

Doesn't anyone else think that the stickers with the name on the bags make them look like the lunch boxes kids used to bring to school? (The name was essential then, to avoid mixing the lunches  up!!)


----------



## livethelake

miriammarquez said:


> Chiara Ferragni



Agree with you ladies.  I'm not loving this look.  

She looks very uncomfortable in her own skin.  All  I can think of is that she put on as many designers as possible in an attempt to look fashion forward.

(sorry if you are a Chiara fan, this one is a big miss for me)


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mindi B said:


> I'm okay with the clash/match orange and burgundy, but I truly do hate those leather stickers.
> Everybody is going to wake up in about 2 months and say, "WHAT have I DONE?!"


They could be fake. They do make very good knock offs now for the regular leather bags, exotics not so much.

And there is a company that does make Hermes like bags with stickers on them. I saw it on instagram a month or so ago and can't for the life of me remember the brand.


----------



## MSO13

hermes_lemming said:


> They could be fake. They do make very good knock offs now for the regular leather bags, exotics not so much.
> 
> And there is a company that does make Hermes like bags with stickers on them. I saw it on instagram a month or so ago and can't for the life of me remember the brand.




The stickers are by Anya Hindmarch, she makes bags that already have the stickers on but none that look inspired by the Kelly. Most of the girls carrying the sticker'd bags have vast H collections so I don't think they're fake. Chiara has been rumored to carry fakes in the past so if you believe this to be fake you should report it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

MrsOwen3 said:


> The stickers are by Anya Hindmarch, she makes bags that already have the stickers on but none that look inspired by the Kelly. Most of the girls carrying the sticker'd bags have vast H collections so I don't think they're fake. Chiara has been rumored to carry fakes in the past so if you believe this to be fake you should report it.


No I've followed this thread enuf to identify where the stickers came from. What I am saying is that there is a brand that makes Hermes "inspired" bags with similar stickers. I found this on instagram. I wish I could find the brand but I cant. 

If they chose to use their real bags or carry fakes, it's their business.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, I hear you.  MrsO suggested you report the post if you think the bag is fake not to punish Chiara but because we don't knowingly post inauthentic bags here.  So any time you see something suspicious pictured, do let the mods know.
The H-inspired, pre-stickered bags sound like a clever way to capitalize on a weird trend.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Chiara Ferragni



Come on, people!!  Who doesn't love a yellow smiley face on a Kelly?  

The stickers with her name are pretty silly, though.


----------



## Hermesaholic

And honestly:  to put your own name in stickers ???  Some sort of juvenile narcissism?  World peace, save Darfur, blah blah. Etc etc.  MAYBE. But your own name?


----------



## Mindi B

It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.  
(By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.
> (By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)



*Mindi*, you crack me up! ROFLing.


----------



## HfromT

Mindi B said:


> It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.
> (By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)



MindiB, I know I've mentioned this before, but I love the way you write...sign me up for your first book (and if you haven't written on yet, get to work on one!)


----------



## biscuit1

HfromT said:


> MindiB, I know I've mentioned this before, but I love the way you write...sign me up for your first book (and if you haven't written on yet, get to work on one!)



Or the TV sitcom !!!


----------



## alterego

mindi b said:


> i'm okay with the clash/match orange and burgundy, but i truly do hate those leather stickers.
> Everybody is going to wake up in about 2 months and say, "what have i done?!"


yup!!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Mindi B said:


> It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.
> (By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)


Hilarious!  Cheers!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.
> (By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)


----------



## rania1981

Mindi B said:


> It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.
> (By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)


----------



## madisonmamaw

i am glad there is a discussion about the "leather stickers" here...
bag snob posted something about ANYA HINDMARCH's leather stickers to personalize bags...

http://www.snobessentials.com/2014/12/anya-hindmarch-stickershop-stick.html
http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/De...der&siteID=9RQByRmBmGU-eOWWgiJm35e657ZBH6oakQ

i think tina's team is trying to make fetch happen,,,
i remember rolling my eyes at them after failing to convince myself that this is the next thing to do....

this is not to say AH's bags arent fun and awesome,,
i just personally cant process those on an h


----------



## biscuit1

This makes North West's hand prints on her mother's bag look like art in comparison.
I cannot believe what they are charging for this and that anyone would actually pay for it.
Suitable for a kid's book bag or mailbox marker at best.


----------



## Leah

biscuit1 said:


> This makes North West's hand prints on her mother's bag look like art in comparison.
> I cannot believe what they are charging for this and *that anyone would actually pay for it.*
> Suitable for a kid's book bag or mailbox marker at best.


----------



## etoupebirkin

​Mindi and Hermesaholic -- you both are so right. 

And BTW, Mindi, your posts are witty informative and delightful -- and very different than the narcissistic diarrhea that is spewed on Instagram.


----------



## Luvquality

Mindi, GREAT POST!!!


----------



## perlerare

I love this discussion about those stickers.I do !

But ladies, so far, what have we seen here , Or in the socialite thread ?

Chiara's real train wreck  Kelly ruined with stickers. This will probably end up either on a shelf in her office as a "riccordo".

Tina's Bicolor vintage Kelly, ruined as well. I suspect she took the most un-sellable bag of her collection /inventory and had 1/2 hour of fun with it.

That makes 2 vintage Kellys with absolutely no $$$value in them, with stickers on.

The third one we saw was fake, I mentioned it, and our moderator pulled the related posts off.

INHO:  Much ado about nothing.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mindi B said:


> It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.
> (By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)



it's all true.


----------



## Gixxer

So this is a bit of a palette cleanser... Princess Sirivannavari Nariratana of Thailand (we'll go with Public Figure) Old picture from last year but I need to forget stickers on vintage leather from my eyes... Dior arrivals SS2015, September 26, 2014 in Paris, France. I've always appreciated her "billionaire royal scion" look that the Grimaldis seemed to have rebelled against since Grace.
Getty Images


----------



## Leah

^^ Awww lovely photo! Thank you for sharing this picture of a classy lady whom many say is a much beloved royal. A palette cleanser indeed


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gixxer said:


> So this is a bit of a palette cleanser... Princess Sirivannavari Nariratana of Thailand (we'll go with Public Figure) Old picture from last year but I need to forget stickers on vintage leather from my eyes... Dior arrivals SS2015, September 26, 2014 in Paris, France. I've always appreciated her "billionaire royal scion" look that the Grimaldis seemed to have rebelled against since Grace.
> Getty Images



Gorgeous outfit and loved reading your eloquent post, *Gixxer*.


----------



## audreylita

Mindi B said:


> It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.
> (By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)



Touche.  We've become the 'me' generation taken to a whole new level.  It's everyone's little drama in a version of their own perceived reality show.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.
> (By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)



Mindi, love this! You hit it right on the head. 

I may have to sticker my name on my forehead soon. Lol. Kidding aside, people tend to forget they can over share on social media, celeb or not, or perhaps they just don't care. And for putting stickers on H or non-H bags, do it if it's their cup of tea as it's their prerogative but just don't regret it 2 months down the road. I just don't plan to follow this trend now or more like never.


----------



## wantitneedit




----------



## biscuit1

wantitneedit said:


> View attachment 2913117



Adorable ! Bright , happy, an Audi and no stickers .


----------



## aluminum_siren

Claire Underwood aka Robin Wright in season 3 of House of Cards


----------



## arabesques

aluminum_siren said:


> Claire Underwood aka Robin Wright in season 3 of House of Cards



Thank you!  I was wondering, but the moment passed by so fast, and then I was caught up in the drama.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

aluminum_siren said:


> Claire Underwood aka Robin Wright in season 3 of House of Cards


This is fantastic


----------



## beekmanhill

aluminum_siren said:


> Claire Underwood aka Robin Wright in season 3 of House of Cards



In season one, she carried a YSL Muse.    I loved that Muse bag and carried one for a couple of years.  Didn't watch season two or three yet.   Its appropriate she has upgraded.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kris Jenner


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner


Kris Jenner as Michael Jackson as Kris Jenner


----------



## sydgirl

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



Beautiful K!!! Shame about the person carrying it though... &#128078;


----------



## beekmanhill

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



She's wearing Kayne's new shoe line in case anyone is interested.


----------



## jessie77

aluminum_siren said:


> Claire Underwood aka Robin Wright in season 3 of House of Cards



Arghh! Totally missed it, now I'm going to have to watch the whole episode again


----------



## purplepoodles

beekmanhill said:


> She's wearing Kayne's new shoe line in case anyone is interested.




That absolutely divine Kelly is just not on the same page as Kayne's shoes. I'll give Kris full marks for supporting her SIL though.


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Osbourne


----------



## Suzie

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



That Kelly is DIVINE!!!!


----------



## Luvquality

Love the Kelly; hate the shoes!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Lisa Osbourne


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## hermes_lemming

That's an interesting angle


----------



## audreylita

Miroslava Duma, Paris Fashion Week Fall 2015

Courtesy vogue.com


----------



## LOUKPEACH

audreylita said:


> Miroslava Duma, Paris Fashion Week Fall 2015
> 
> Courtesy vogue.com


Gorgeous bag actually!


----------



## creighbaby

Gixxer said:


> So this is a bit of a palette cleanser... Princess Sirivannavari Nariratana of Thailand (we'll go with Public Figure) Old picture from last year but I need to forget stickers on vintage leather from my eyes... Dior arrivals SS2015, September 26, 2014 in Paris, France. I've always appreciated her "billionaire royal scion" look that the Grimaldis seemed to have rebelled against since Grace.
> 
> Getty Images




Ick, there is nothing likable in the photo. Everything --from her expression, does and bag -- screams trying way too hard.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Gixxer said:


> So this is a bit of a palette cleanser... Princess Sirivannavari Nariratana of Thailand (we'll go with Public Figure) Old picture from last year but I need to forget stickers on vintage leather from my eyes... Dior arrivals SS2015, September 26, 2014 in Paris, France. I've always appreciated her "billionaire royal scion" look that the Grimaldis seemed to have rebelled against since Grace.
> Getty Images



Nice outfit but the expression of her face makes her look like she's stuck on the loo constipated...


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



Cannot believe she is only a few years younger than me, yet she looks ten years older!


----------



## chicinthecity777

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Nice outfit but the expression of her face makes her look like she's stuck on the loo constipated...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

​


miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



She looks ridiculous.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> She looks ridiculous.


beyond.......the whole family is a walking joke


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hermesaholic said:


> beyond.......the whole family is a walking joke



Freak show


----------



## S'Mom

wantitneedit said:


> View attachment 2913117



ADORABLE!  Understated!  REAL!!!

I love this....


----------



## S'Mom

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



Ok.

What are those things on her feet


----------



## duna

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> ​
> She looks ridiculous.



I totally agree....



Hermesaholic said:


> beyond.......the whole family is a walking joke



I totally agree.....



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Freak show




 And, I totally agree!!!


----------



## JWiseman

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



I've seen the look from the front and it's actually quite cute. Maybe a little sexy for 17 years old,  but cute. Sorry now :back2topic::back2topic::back2topic:


----------



## Katel

Hermes A/W 15 PFW


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## miriammarquez

Miroslava Duma


----------



## hermes_lemming

Katel said:


> Hermes A/W 15 PFW



Did she (asian) get plastic surgery? She looks completely different now.


----------



## mlemee

Katel said:


> Hermes A/W 15 PFW



So glad you posted this from Michael's IG - Marjory looks chic to the nth degree   in that Giambattista Valli cape and Himalayan Kelly


----------



## miriammarquez

Naya Rivera


----------



## Luxchic77

Kylie Jenner , Instagram


----------



## sabgianna

Katel said:


> Hermes A/W 15 PFW



These two ladies are just so classy! 



miriammarquez said:


> Miroslava Duma



Somehow I liked Miroslava with the shorter hair... Her Kelly is cute though but I could not maintain a suede


----------



## Julide

miriammarquez said:


> Miroslava Duma



Elena's outfit looks like house on the prairie meets S&M...what was she thinking? Calico and fishnets?!?!? Not to mention her harness...


----------



## miriammarquez

Hofit golan


----------



## Leah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Google is free and easy to use!
> 
> http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/article/TMG10851893/Who-is-Hofit-Golan.html
> 
> Love the color of her B.



Me too Vigee, love that color!!


----------



## Miss Al

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Google is free and easy to use!
> 
> http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/article/TMG10851893/Who-is-Hofit-Golan.html
> 
> Love the color of her B.



Love the colour. Is it pale blue?


----------



## Leah

Miss Al said:


> Love the colour. Is it pale blue?



From the photo, looks like Ciel to me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> *From the photo, looks like Ciel to me.*



*Leah*, that B does look like ciel ~ so pretty!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Julide said:


> Elena's outfit looks like house on the prairie meets S&M...what was she thinking? Calico and fishnets?!?!? Not to mention her harness...


I dont think any of these ladies look all that great.  M Duma looks dowdy and smug all at the same time...


----------



## marbella8

Julide said:


> Elena's outfit looks like house on the prairie meets S&M...what was she thinking? Calico and fishnets?!?!? Not to mention her harness...



ITA, and her pose makes it all worse?! What is going on with that outfit and pose?!
I do like M. Duma's hair though, I love the bangs with wavy-hair combo.


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster spotted running errands on Thursday afternoon (March 12) in Brentwood, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez heads to a meeting in Burbank, California on Friday dailymail


----------



## Julide

Jennifer looks great but her bun looks really tight! I hope my legs look half that good when I'm her age!!


----------



## jula

Elizabeth Hurley pictured on her way through LAX on Friday dailymail


----------



## buffalogal

jula said:


> Elizabeth Hurley pictured on her way through LAX on Friday dailymail


I think Elizabeth looks effortlessly casual and beautiful. When I am in the airport I look like a troll! LOL


----------



## hermes_lemming

buffalogal said:


> I think Elizabeth looks effortlessly casual and beautiful. When I am in the airport I look like a troll! LOL



They dress up solely for the paps


----------



## luckylove

buffalogal said:


> I think Elizabeth looks effortlessly casual and beautiful. When I am in the airport I look like a troll! LOL



I agree! I think she looks lovely and natural in a girl next door kind of way.


----------



## marbella8

buffalogal said:


> I think Elizabeth looks effortlessly casual and beautiful. When I am in the airport I look like a troll! LOL



Lol! ITA.


----------



## buffalogal

hermes_lemming said:


> They dress up solely for the paps


Even if I pretended the paps were following me, I'd still look like a troll! Hubby jokes that I lack the "effortless in the airport" gene!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Luxchic77 said:


> Kylie Jenner , Instagram
> View attachment 2923998



Is it just me or is it that her butt is disproportionate to her boobs? Nice Birkin btw and loving the matte black G-wagon though..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Is it just me or is it that her butt is disproportionate to her boobs? Nice Birkin btw and loving the matte black G-wagon though..



Going to agree with you here on all points, *LVF*. Also, her B looks a little collapsed and empty. The matte black G-wagon steals the show IMO.


----------



## marbella8

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Is it just me or is it that her butt is disproportionate to her boobs? Nice Birkin btw and loving the matte black G-wagon though..



Yes, for a second I thought she was her sister Kim, the same body she had a few years ago.


----------



## russell317

Look like Kylie Jenner had a butt job though I remember it wasn't this big before


----------



## mistikat

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Is it just me or is it that her butt is disproportionate to her boobs? Nice Birkin btw and loving the matte black G-wagon though..





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Going to agree with you here on all points, *LVF*. Also, her B looks a little collapsed and empty. The matte black G-wagon steals the show IMO.





marbella8 said:


> Yes, for a second I thought she was her sister Kim, the same body she had a few years ago.





russell317 said:


> Look like Kylie Jenner had a butt job though I remember it wasn't this big before



If you want to talk about her generally there is a thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...just-chat-celeb-forum-chat-thread-853712.html

Can we get back on topic re Hermes now?

Thanks.


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929475



another sticker on the bag ?


----------



## perlerare

chkpfbeliever said:


> another sticker on the bag ?



YEs, Tina's bag are the only REAL Hermes bags I have seen in pictures, so far, with those stickers on. _She must like the stickers very much. _


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Rinna


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera was spotted jetting out of Los Angeles International Airport on Monday dailymail


----------



## miriammarquez

Patti LaBelle


----------



## lv_luva

Wonder if this is a 30?


----------



## lv_luva

miriammarquez said:


> Lisa Rinna


I meant Lisa Rinna's B.  &#128522;


----------



## honhon

lv_luva said:


> I meant Lisa Rinna's B.  &#128522;


the white contrast thread on this etoupe (i assume) is very pronounce


----------



## drshoo

jula said:


> Naya Rivera was spotted jetting out of Los Angeles International Airport on Monday dailymail


Can anyone ID the sunglasses?


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## SoLaLa99

jula said:


> Naya Rivera was spotted jetting out of Los Angeles International Airport on Monday dailymail




Anyone know if this a 32 or a 35?


----------



## laf724

honhon said:


> the white contrast thread on this etoupe (i assume) is very pronounce




I think her bag is etain.  Here is a pic she posted from Xmas.


----------



## honhon

laf724 said:


> I think her bag is etain.  Here is a pic she posted from Xmas.
> 
> View attachment 2941666


etain doesn't come with contrast stitching unless its a SO, so i thought it would be etoupe


----------



## laf724

honhon said:


> etain doesn't come with contrast stitching unless its a SO, so i thought it would be etoupe




Oh I didn't realize that.  Etoupe is such a changing color in different lighting.


----------



## TC1

^^^Is that bag real?. She always talks about how cheap she is.....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tc1 said:


> ^^^is that bag real?. She always talks about how cheap she is.....


lol


----------



## miriammarquez

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miriammarquez said:


> Naya Rivera



Oh Naya!! What did you do to our Kelly??? Is that a huge scratch????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miriammarquez said:


> Lisa Rinna



Love this B on her!!!! She's keeping it nice & stiff... Go Lisa!!!!


----------



## thewave1969

miriammarquez said:


> Dakota Johnson


She looks adorable and she got mom's great legs


----------



## jula

Selma Blair left a birthday party in Los Angeles on Saturday with her son Arthur dailymail


----------



## jula

Various pics of Naya Rivera out in LA over the last few days justjared


----------



## MarvelGirl

jula said:


> Various pics of Naya Rivera out in LA over the last few days justjared



Thanks Jula! Naya is looking great with her baby bump! Still loving her Kelly too!


----------



## plastic-fish

Similar pics of Katie Holmes have been posted in the past, these are all from 2012 but I personally can't get enough of how chic that clutch looks.


----------



## claravi

paula Echevarría


----------



## jula

Vice Premier Li Keqiang of China (2nd-R) meets with International Monetary Fund (IMF), Managing Director Christine Lagarde (2nd-L) inside the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on March 23, 2015 in Beijing, China. zimbio


----------



## jula

(L to R) World Bank Group President Jim Yong Kim, International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde, Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) Secretary-General Angel Gurria, International Labour Organization (ILO) Director-General Guy Ryder and OECD Chief of Staff Gabriela Ramos speak to one another as they arrive for a meeting at the German federal Chancellery on March 11, 2015 in Berlin, Germany. zimbio


----------



## jula

Federal Reserve Bank Chair Janet Yellen arrives for a news conference following a meeting of the Federal Open Market Committee at the Fed headquarters March 18, 2015 in Washington, DC. zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Barbara walters


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> (L to R) World Bank Group President Jim Yong Kim, International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde, Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) Secretary-General Angel Gurria, International Labour Organization (ILO) Director-General Guy Ryder and OECD Chief of Staff Gabriela Ramos speak to one another as they arrive for a meeting at the German federal Chancellery on March 11, 2015 in Berlin, Germany. zimbio



Perfection! Can anyone ID the scarf design in the first few pics of the previous post? 

Thanks, *jula*!


----------



## xxPurse

dooneybaby said:


> I'm sure some of you have seen this before:
> A segment of the Martha Stewart show (season 5) with Hermes CEO Robert Chavez and scarf specialist Susan DiCecco.
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/992874/hermes-signature-scarves#992874



Can somebody please advise me on which knot Martha Stewarts scarf is tied in? It looks so simple and I'm sure it is, but I can't seem to figure it out! Thank you


----------



## lucywife

miriammarquez said:


> Barbara walters


I bought my beloved Victoria because of her )))


----------



## miriammarquez

Georgina Chapman


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Georgina Chapman


Love her coat


----------



## tinkerbell69

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Perfection! Can anyone ID the scarf design in the first few pics of the previous post?
> 
> Thanks, *jula*!



I would love to know too


----------



## hermes_lemming

claravi said:


> paula Echevarría


Flawless


miriammarquez said:


> Barbara walters


I adore Barbara but what happened to her face?  I don't mean to sound mean but she seems a bit puffier than usual.


miriammarquez said:


> Georgina Chapman


Once again don't mean to sound mean but really, she needs to put on some pounds. Her face...:/


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Mone


----------



## LifeLoveLive

plastic-fish said:


> Similar pics of Katie Holmes have been posted in the past, these are all from 2012 but I personally can't get enough of how chic that clutch looks.


My favorite clutch of all time !!!


----------



## LifeLoveLive

miriammarquez said:


> Georgina Chapman


Love that coat, so Boheme


----------



## mlemee

miriammarquez said:


> Georgina Chapman



That Valentino coat is insane


----------



## Purselove17

Very nice bags..lucky girls


----------



## Suncatcher

jula said:


> Vice Premier Li Keqiang of China (2nd-R) meets with International Monetary Fund (IMF), Managing Director Christine Lagarde (2nd-L) inside the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on March 23, 2015 in Beijing, China. zimbio


 


jula said:


> (L to R) World Bank Group President Jim Yong Kim, International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde, Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) Secretary-General Angel Gurria, International Labour Organization (ILO) Director-General Guy Ryder and OECD Chief of Staff Gabriela Ramos speak to one another as they arrive for a meeting at the German federal Chancellery on March 11, 2015 in Berlin, Germany. zimbio


 


jula said:


> Federal Reserve Bank Chair Janet Yellen arrives for a news conference following a meeting of the Federal Open Market Committee at the Fed headquarters March 18, 2015 in Washington, DC. zimbio


 I love to see amazingly accomplished women rocking their H items!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Perfection! Can anyone ID the scarf design in the first few pics of the previous post?
> 
> Thanks, *jula*!


 +1 
And is it a CSGM?


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Michelle Mone



I am all for casual, but there is absolutely no color coordination anywhere?


----------



## marbella8

claravi said:


> paula Echevarría



Chic causal, just lovely!


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> (L to R) World Bank Group President Jim Yong Kim, International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde, Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) Secretary-General Angel Gurria, International Labour Organization (ILO) Director-General Guy Ryder and OECD Chief of Staff Gabriela Ramos speak to one another as they arrive for a meeting at the German federal Chancellery on March 11, 2015 in Berlin, Germany. zimbio



Elegant-power women on this page, who dress well too, so lovely to see!


----------



## swezfamily

marbella8 said:


> I am all for casual, but there is absolutely no color coordination anywhere?



I believe there is a yellow Nike swoosh in the shoes (according to my monitor) which matches her top. 

I usually throw on a similar outfit for coffee runs in the morning and I wouldn't bother to change to a matching bag, especially since I would need to change the bag again later once I'm showered and made up and dressed in my outfit for the day.


----------



## Flip88

UK celebrity Anthea Turner. Credit Getty Images


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jula said:


> Federal Reserve Bank Chair Janet Yellen arrives for a news conference following a meeting of the Federal Open Market Committee at the Fed headquarters March 18, 2015 in Washington, DC. zimbio



Whenever Yellen testifies in Congress, the first thing that I look at is her neck, not her speech !! I think all successful ladies including Christine and her have good taste of H scarves.


----------



## scottsdale92

Former Phoenix Suns star Steve Nash's ex-wife Alejandra Amarilla Menrath leaving Maricopa County Community Court in Phoenix, Arizona. 

I love seeing B's in AZ!! It's become more and more common these days.


----------



## scottsdale92

Accidental post..sorry!


----------



## Leah

miriammarquez said:


> Georgina Chapman



Georgina is beautiful and I've never seen her look less than polished and glamorous. She looks sad and strained in this recent pic, timing wise this was probably when her husband Harvey Weinstein was questioned for those lurid accusations (wrongfully it seems.)


----------



## globetrotter07

miriammarquez said:


> Michelle Mone



what color is her birkin? TIA


----------



## AnnaE

jula said:


> Federal Reserve Bank Chair Janet Yellen arrives for a news conference following a meeting of the Federal Open Market Committee at the Fed headquarters March 18, 2015 in Washington, DC. zimbio



Janet Yellen is amazingly accomplished, and has a great Hermes scarf collection, but I wish she would wear them in a more creative way or with crisper knots. I think it would look so much more stylish. Having said that, I always enjoy seeing what she picks out to wear.


----------



## miriammarquez

Renee Zellweger


----------



## bagzilove

I am very new here but I just want to say thank u to all for posting in this very interesting thread. I enjoyed the pictures and reading everything here &#128536;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bagzilove said:


> I am very new here but I just want to say thank u to all for posting in this very interesting thread. I enjoyed the pictures and reading everything here &#128536;



Welcome.  The members made an effort to post interesting pics here.  I have learned so much about artists that I've never heard of before.


----------



## SRICH76

Lindsey Lohan - Source: Just Jared


----------



## jula

Deborra-Lee Furness was left in a fluster on Thursday when she was forced to battle against the wild winds plaguing New York City while carrying her luxury handbag and chunky fur baby dailymail


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio was out for food in Bretwood California with her young son Noah on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Tamara and Petra Ecclestone were seen cutting maternal figures as they shopped in West London's King's Road on Friday afternoon dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ Love all of this eye-candy, *jula*. Thanks!!!!


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^^ Love all of this eye-candy, *jula*. Thanks!!!!






Naya Rivera arrives in style at Reagan International Airport in Washington, D.C., on Thursday night (April 23). justjared


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr dons a cute blue dress while arriving on an international flight at LAX Airport on Wednesday (April 15) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## katie~

It was said above, and I too appreciate seeing these pics.  I especially like seeing the exotics and the bright colours with the bags.


----------



## jula

Cindy Crawford made her way to the highly popular Ivy restaurant in Santa Monica, Los Angeles on Thursday dailymail


----------



## HfromT

jula said:


> Cindy Crawford made her way to the highly popular Ivy restaurant in Santa Monica, Los Angeles on Thursday dailymail



^^^What a FABULOUS casual outfit!!  She looks amazing!


----------



## Mindi B

She does.  And she looks real.  Beautiful-real, but real.  You go, Cindy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HfromT said:


> ^^^What a FABULOUS casual outfit!!  She looks amazing!



*HfromT*, was just thinking the exact same thing as I was scrolling through Cindy's pics ~ wowza she looks fantastic! Love her outfit.


----------



## HfromT

I completely agree with you Mindi and Vigee, and she's inspiring me to look for a barenia CDC (in spite of the fact that it won't make me look like Cindy Crawford!)


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio opted to rock her favoured casual style while making her way out of LAX airport on Friday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini were seen carrying bags from Victoria's Secret as they shopped in Los Angeles, California on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria jetted off to Marrakech to celebrate David Beckhams star-studded 40th birthday on Friday dailymail


----------



## catsinthebag

jula said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio opted to rock her favoured casual style while making her way out of LAX airport on Friday dailymail



She looks beautiful in an effortless way. I wonder if her watch is an Arceau ... hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## sydgirl

jula said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio opted to rock her favoured casual style while making her way out of LAX airport on Friday dailymail



Looks like a 40b..??? 

Love her cardigan/jacket &#128150; any i.d?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Eva Longoria jetted off to Marrakech to celebrate David Beckhams star-studded 40th birthday on Friday dailymail


What is the color of her B?


----------



## Mindi B

LOUKPEACH said:


> What is the color of her B?



Eva's looks like Gris Tortourelle, I think.


----------



## jula

sydgirl said:


> Looks like a 40b..???
> 
> Love her cardigan/jacket &#128150; any i.d?



Maje
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/maje-cardigan-milan-jacquard-stripe?ID=1349002&LinkshareID=Z77QPydcorE-sV6LSgGP1unTleN0Tz3PiQ&PartnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## sydgirl

jula said:


> Maje
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...tnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n



Thank you jula &#128150;


----------



## **Chanel**

jula said:


> Eva Longoria jetted off to Marrakech to celebrate David Beckhams star-studded 40th birthday on Friday dailymail



Looks like someone got a new B. . 
It looks beautiful on her and love the ghw on it as well.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mindi B said:


> Eva's looks like Gris Tortourelle, I think.


Thank you it's so beautiful


----------



## Miss Al

jula said:


> Eva Longoria jetted off to Marrakech to celebrate David Beckhams star-studded 40th birthday on Friday dailymail



Such a beautiful color... Gris T is certainly growing on me.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Irina Shayk has a beautiful red kelly and H belt! It's bad lighting, but it looks like she's wearing a clic clac too
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rina-Shayk-spotted-making-Met-Gala-party.html


----------



## mlemee

Firstly, I can't believe her and Bradley Cooper are dating! The other pictures are more intimate..
Secondly, that is the exact Kelly I want with GHW 
So, I'm crying at both :cry:


----------



## dooneybaby

mlemee said:


> Firstly, I can't believe her and Bradley Cooper are dating! The other pictures are more intimate..
> Secondly, that is the exact Kelly I want with GHW
> So, I'm crying at both :cry:


And I'd rather have the Kelly than Bradley Cooper any day. It would look so much better on my arm.


----------



## BalLVLover

dooneybaby said:


> And I'd rather have the Kelly than Bradley Cooper any day. It would look so much better on my arm.




LOL....I agree!


----------



## Freckles1

dooneybaby said:


> And I'd rather have the Kelly than Bradley Cooper any day. It would look so much better on my arm.




+1!!!! What a hoot!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dooneybaby said:


> And I'd rather have the Kelly than Bradley Cooper any day. It would look so much better on my arm.


 
But if he bought her the Kelly, she'll have to put up with him for a little while


----------



## duna

dooneybaby said:


> And I'd rather have the Kelly than Bradley Cooper any day. It would look so much better on my arm.



LOL, me too, but at least BC is better than Cristiano Ronaldo, he's a real horror!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> LOL, me too, but at least BC is better than *Cristiano Ronaldo, he's a real horror!!!!*



Ditto!


----------



## MASEML

dooneybaby said:


> And I'd rather have the Kelly than Bradley Cooper any day. It would look so much better on my arm.



Lol. That Kelly is gorgeous! I randomly saw him alone on Tuesday night, these pics don't do him justice. He's better looking IRL...though it appears he's wearing the same baggy pants and baseball cap.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Lol. That Kelly is gorgeous! I randomly saw him alone on Tuesday night, these pics don't do him justice. He's better looking IRL...though it appears he's wearing the same baggy pants and baseball cap.



Woot, woot, celeb sighting! Way to go *MASEML*!!! 

+2, would rather have the rouge K than BC but BC is better than RC! 

Now, back to topic, promise.


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk spotted in Barcelona on Friday (May 8) justjared


----------



## jula

Kelly Killoren Bensimon rides her horse Cuba at Old Westbury Equestrian Center on May 9, 2015 in Long Island, New York. zimbio


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria keeps a low profile while arriving at LAX Airport on Thursday morning (May 7) in Los Angeles justjared


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Kelly Killoren Bensimon rides her horse Cuba at Old Westbury Equestrian Center on May 9, 2015 in Long Island, New York. zimbio



Great shot!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

jula said:


> Kelly Killoren Bensimon rides her horse Cuba at Old Westbury Equestrian Center on May 9, 2015 in Long Island, New York. zimbio



What an absolutely stunning... horse! So elegant.


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Kelly Killoren Bensimon rides her horse Cuba at Old Westbury Equestrian Center on May 9, 2015 in Long Island, New York. zimbio



Thank you for the beautiful photos, *jula*! These are poster-perfect for Vanity Fair!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

jula said:


> Eva Longoria keeps a low profile while arriving at LAX Airport on Thursday morning (May 7) in Los Angeles justjared



Love the colour of this B on Eva - any ID please? TIA


----------



## Mindi B

I think it's Gris Tortourelle. . . .


----------



## perlerare

Roo Cambonne said:


> Love the colour of this B on Eva - any ID please? TIA





Mindi B said:


> I think it's Gris Tortourelle. . . .



Yes Gris Tourterelle. So lovely


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Kelly Killoren Bensimon rides her horse Cuba at Old Westbury Equestrian Center on May 9, 2015 in Long Island, New York. zimbio





jula said:


> Eva Longoria keeps a low profile while arriving at LAX Airport on Thursday morning (May 7) in Los Angeles justjared



Both gorgeous women and wearing H in a completely different style obviously.

Love KKB's horse, Cuba ~ and she looks better than ever before. 

Also, can anyone ID Eva's silk pants? 

Thanks *jula* for these wonderful pics.


----------



## Roo Cambonne

Mindi B said:


> I think it's Gris Tortourelle. . . .





perlerare said:


> Yes Gris Tourterelle. So lovely



Hi Mindi and perlerare - it is a lovely shade - I was wondering if it might be the lesser spotted Argile - as the resin is paler than the black scarf next to it?


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Yup, that was my other guess.  It is hard to tell, since we don't really know the lighting.  I make no claims to expertise!  It sure is purty, though!


----------



## rosewang924

Carolina Herrera, Picotin, Purseblog.com


----------



## rosewang924

Eli Johnson leaving Barneys Beverly Hills, purseblog.com


----------



## alterego

rosewang924 said:


> Eli Johnson leaving Barneys Beverly Hills, purseblog.com
> 
> View attachment 2993272


Love him!!


----------



## jula

Bradley Cooper and Irina Shayk can't stop smiling as they meet up with another couple for a double date on Monday evening (May 11) in London, England. justjared


----------



## marbella8

rosewang924 said:


> Carolina Herrera, Picotin, Purseblog.com
> 
> View attachment 2993268



Love her matching vest and picotin, such a youthful look!


----------



## shoes319

rosewang924 said:


> Carolina Herrera, Picotin, Purseblog.com
> 
> View attachment 2993268


 
2 different times while in NYC (with another PF friend!)  I have seen her and she was carrying this bag!!  Love it....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Eli Johnson leaving Barneys Beverly Hills, purseblog.com
> 
> View attachment 2993272


He looks very good Love him


----------



## Luxchic77

Eva Longoria, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Dorothy Wang & Morgan Stewart, Instagram (Dorothy Wang)


Dorothy Wang, EJ Johnson & Morgan Stewart, Instagram (Dorothy Wang)


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria touched down in France for the 68th annual Cannes Film Festival on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian shows off her curves in a form-fitting dress while arriving at the airport on Wednesday (May 13) in Burbank, Calif. justjared


----------



## ayc

Luxchic77 said:


> Dorothy Wang & Morgan Stewart, Instagram (Dorothy Wang)
> View attachment 2995229
> 
> Dorothy Wang, EJ Johnson & Morgan Stewart, Instagram (Dorothy Wang)
> View attachment 2995231



can anyone ID Dorothy's B - 30 or 25 ? 
thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ayc said:


> can anyone ID Dorothy's B - 30 or 25 ?
> thanks




Definitely a 30.


----------



## perlerare

Roo Cambonne said:


> Hi Mindi and perlerare - it is a lovely shade - I was wondering if it might be the lesser spotted Argile - as the resin is paler than the black scarf next to it?



Its Gris Tourterelle.
I know it might seem hard to tell from just one picture, but you can see how the light alters the whole picture .....
Further pics of the same bag in this thread have confirmed its Gris Tourterelle.


----------



## periogirl28

perlerare said:


> Its Gris Tourterelle.
> I know it might seem hard to tell from just one picture, but you can see how the light alters the whole picture .....
> Further pics of the same bag in this thread have confirmed its Gris Tourterelle.



It looks like GT to me also as my Argile has a beige undertone.


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Khloe Kardashian's Instagram


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that's tasteful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Well, that's tasteful.



Thank you *Mindi* for putting that so succinctly and in perspective. 

If I add anything more to this post, it will surely be deleted, lol. Ummm, like the B should be.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Khloe Kardashian's Instagram
> View attachment 2997736



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. fainted


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, somebody did that ON PURPOSE.  Hard to wrap yer mind around that, ain't it?


----------



## alterego

Mindi B said:


> Yup, somebody did that ON PURPOSE.  Hard to wrap yer mind around that, ain't it?


+1 My eyes...it burns it burns! ush:


----------



## bagidiotic

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Khloe Kardashian's Instagram
> View attachment 2997736



Oh no
Poor bag
Puke faint die


----------



## catsinthebag

bagidiotic said:


> Oh no
> Poor bag
> Puke faint die



Yup, this pretty much sums it up.

But, we are talking about the Kardashians again, which is EXACTLY what they want!


----------



## barbie444

Well this is definitely what Hermes had in mind when thinking of the perfect client!


Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Khloe Kardashian's Instagram
> View attachment 2997736


----------



## meazar

OMG- and NOT in a good way!!! YUK!





Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Khloe Kardashian's Instagram
> View attachment 2997736


----------



## Birdonce

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Khloe Kardashian's Instagram
> View attachment 2997736



I don't hate it? I wouldnt want it myself (and the KhloMoney is dumb) but it's well done as graffiti art. It's loads better than Kim's B with the naked ladies, which I thought was just bad art.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Agree. Still hate it, but agree.


----------



## perlerare

Well, I am not surprised about those pieces of Art. 
I even see a soon to be mainstream here....

If even the girl next door carries a Birkin,  one has to find a way of being unique, different, aside from normal... in other words, re-define the frontier of luxury....That's it and that' not necessairly adding some blings to hardware...

I am not saying I like or dislike this , though.


----------



## MASEML

bagidiotic said:


> Oh no
> Poor bag
> Puke faint die



Lol. That's how I feel too.


----------



## Freckles1

MASEML said:


> Lol. That's how I feel too.




+ me


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Some day someone is going to take one of those mutilated bags into the Madison Avenue store and ask to have it changed back to its original state.  I would pay mega bucks to see the look on Claude's face when it happens.


----------



## audreylita

Marjorie Harvey from Instagram.  It's a himalayan birkin (image came out quite small).


----------



## ladyjane 963

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Khloe Kardashian's Instagram
> View attachment 2997736


 
Disgusting to do this to a beautiful bag, more money than sense.


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> Some day someone is going to take one of those mutilated bags into the Madison Avenue store and ask to have it changed back to its original state.  I would pay mega bucks to see the look on Claude's face when it happens.



I don't think they would accept it.  It is willful mutilation and not a wear and tear issue to be repaired.  It would just the same as someone recoloring the entire bag and they would refuse that as well.


----------



## Luxchic77

And now the modeling pics of Khloe Kardashian with her new...... (from Instagram)


----------



## Sky love

There is a sadistic streak in this woman that she makes Lady Gaga a saint to her Kelly. Back to Topic however, Vert Anis does match her water bottle.


----------



## Miss Al

Luxchic77 said:


> And now the modeling pics of Khloe Kardashian with her new...... (from Instagram)
> View attachment 3000784
> 
> View attachment 3000785



Did an alien just land on earth???


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk adds a pop of orange while touching down at Nice Airport for the 2015 Cannes Film Festival on Monday (May 18) in France. justjared


----------



## jula

Naya Rivera out and about on Saturday afternoon (May 16) in Los Feliz, Calif justjared


----------



## jula

Mary J Blige walking down La Croisette in Cannes on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## Blue Rain

Luxchic77 said:


> And now the modeling pics of Khloe Kardashian with her new...... (from Instagram)
> View attachment 3000784
> 
> View attachment 3000785




I know that people have a right to do whatever they want to their belongings, but I also have a free speech to say that I don't like the look of her B one bit.


----------



## Luxchic77

Beyoncé, Instagram


----------



## New-New

Bey looks pretty (as usual) but her outfit... Uh, I like the pieces individually


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Beyoncé, Instagram
> View attachment 3001738
> 
> View attachment 3001739
> 
> View attachment 3001740


She needs to change her stylist!


----------



## 88888

What's the size of Pam anderson's kelly? 32 or 35?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Luxchic77 said:


> Beyoncé, Instagram
> View attachment 3001738
> 
> View attachment 3001739
> 
> View attachment 3001740



Beyoncé, looks almost unrecognizable in most of the pics IMO. What is going on here with her? 

As *New-New* stated, like all the pieces separately but together they are a mash-up.

Love her orange K, there is no denying that.


----------



## jula

Kendall Jenner led the way into the Monaco Grand Prix racecourse in Monaco on Sunday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez spotted running errands in Beverly Hills on Friday dailymail


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Kendall Jenner led the way into the Monaco Grand Prix racecourse in Monaco on Sunday dailymail


Very chic


----------



## Luxchic77

Jennifer Lopez, Instagram (accesshollywood)


----------



## LeahLVoes

I really like the casual way Jennifer Lopez looks in those pics... Its the first time in my opinion that she does look kind of effortlessly cool and her B compliments her outfit really nicely... instead of "I TRY SO HARD"


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Khloe Kardashian's Instagram
> View attachment 2997736



&#128563;
A beautiful bag...literally trashed.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Luxchic77 said:


> Beyoncé, Instagram
> View attachment 3001738
> 
> View attachment 3001739
> 
> View attachment 3001740



Nice kelly but even that doesn't go with the outfit.


----------



## purseinsanity

Mindi B said:


> It seems most things today are about narcissism.  Blogging?  My random musings are important.  Twitter?  My knee-jerk reactions are important.  Instagram?  My breakfast is important.  Facebook?  My whole life is important.  Your name on an Hermes bag?  My BAG is important.  As am I.
> (By the way, here I am posting my random musings and knee-jerk reactions on tPF, so I realize I am in a glass house tossing rocks.)


----------



## purseinsanity

hfromt said:


> mindib, i know i've mentioned this before, but i love the way you write...sign me up for your first book (and if you haven't written on yet, get to work on one!)



+1!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beyoncé, looks almost unrecognizable in most of the pics IMO. What is going on here with her?
> 
> As *New-New* stated, like all the pieces separately but together they are a mash-up.
> 
> Love her orange K, there is no denying that.



+1.  *Vigee*, you summarized it so well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

purseinsanity said:


>



+1.  *purse*, where have you been ? Missing your reveals and action pics.


----------



## purseinsanity

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1.  *purse*, where have you been ? Missing your reveals and action pics.



Awww thank you sweetie!  I've been slightly obsessed with Instagram the last few years  but have started venturing back on tPF.  Hope you've been well!


----------



## ncch

jula said:


> Vice Premier Li Keqiang of China (2nd-R) meets with International Monetary Fund (IMF), Managing Director Christine Lagarde (2nd-L) inside the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on March 23, 2015 in Beijing, China. zimbio


 
sorry if i missed it but has this scarf been identified?  its beautiful!


----------



## Luxchic77

EJ Johnson, Instagram


----------



## MarvelGirl

Wow, EJ has great legs! LOL! He's really looking great now! Happy for him. Love the B too!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MarvelGirl said:


> Wow, EJ has great legs! LOL! He's really looking great now! Happy for him. Love the B too!


Yes he looks real good


----------



## Madam Bijoux

EJ has one of the most beautiful smiles I've ever seen.  He makes his H bags even more lovely.


----------



## catsinthebag

Madam Bijoux said:


> EJ has one of the most beautiful smiles I've ever seen.  He makes his H bags even more lovely.



I agree, Madame Bijoux! His smile is like his father's: infectious and happy.


----------



## meowmeow94

EJ has such a lovely personality. He cracks me up every time I watch his show&#128514; 
Although the color of EJ's B is not my favorite


----------



## ayumiken

Kim Kardashian is holding her Hermes Crocodile Birkin


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ayumiken said:


> Kim Kardashian is holding her Hermes Crocodile Birkin


Wow


----------



## plastic-fish

Kim K out and about June 9th in those amazing shoes, happy to see them out again.... Photo courtesy of Usmagazine.com


----------



## LOUKPEACH

plastic-fish said:


> Kim K out and about June 9th in those amazing shoes, happy to see them out again.... Photo courtesy of Usmagazine.com


What bag she carried? Pandora?


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, I think that's her Pandora mini.  She's been photographed with it a LOT lately.


----------



## erinrose

Mindi B said:


> Yup, I think that's her Pandora mini.  She's been photographed with it a LOT lately.


Way too much! Switch it up girl!


----------



## Mindi B

^^^I would even welcome a sighting of that hideous painted B Kanye gave her!
Well, no.  No, I would not.
Never mind.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mindi B said:


> Yup, I think that's her Pandora mini.  She's been photographed with it a LOT lately.


Thank you


----------



## miriammarquez

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones


Wow she looks good


----------



## Cyph3r

So funny! 



Mindi B said:


> ^^^I would even welcome a sighting of that hideous painted B Kanye gave her!
> Well, no.  No, I would not.
> Never mind.


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon leaving a courthouse in Santa Monica on Friday (June 12) justjared


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara strikes a pose while attending The Screen Actors Guild Foundation's 2015 Los Angeles Golf Classic on Monday afternoon (June 8) in Burbank, Calif. justjared


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara strikes a pose while attending The Screen Actors Guild Foundation's 2015 Los Angeles Golf Classic on Monday afternoon (June 8) in Burbank, Calif. justjared


Love her K


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Reese Witherspoon leaving a courthouse in Santa Monica on Friday (June 12) justjared



Looking good Reece. Anyone know who her top is by?


----------



## Luxchic77

Khloe Kardashian, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Irina Shayk , Instagram


----------



## Persimmon13

Luxchic77 said:


> Irina Shayk , Instagram
> View attachment 3034811


What a lovely coat! The whole ensemble is so chic....Thank you for posting!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Luxchic77 said:


> Irina Shayk , Instagram
> View attachment 3034811



Great outfit and she looks fab. Would wear this in a heartbeat.


----------



## mlemee

Janet Jackson and her well used, well loved Croc So Black


----------



## 26Alexandra

mlemee said:


> Janet Jackson and her well used, well loved Croc So Black




Love this purse!


----------



## alterego

Mindi B said:


> ^^^I would even welcome a sighting of that hideous painted B Kanye gave her!
> Well, no.  No, I would not.
> Never mind.


I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mlemee said:


> Janet Jackson and her well used, well loved Croc So Black


Totally agree


----------



## mashedpotato

Khloé Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## mashedpotato

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mashedpotato said:


> Khloé Kardashian


Duck Lips!!!:lolots:


----------



## alterego

mashedpotato said:


> Khloé Kardashian


I didn't recognize her with that rat nest on her head.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LOUKPEACH said:


> Duck Lips!!!:lolots:



Seriously.  What's going on there?


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner runs into EJ Johnson while shopping for Father's Day at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, California on June 20, 2015. Afterwards Kylie and a friend went shopping at American Apparel. zimbio


----------



## Monceau

Luxchic77 said:


> Irina Shayk , Instagram
> View attachment 3034811


Understated and elegant, love this!


----------



## jula

Lindsay Lohan arrives in Monte Carlo, Monaco. (June 16) justjared


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner runs into EJ Johnson while shopping for Father's Day at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, California on June 20, 2015. Afterwards Kylie and a friend went shopping at American Apparel. zimbio


Love him!


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian is seen at LAX (June 22, 2015) zimbio


----------



## Madam Bijoux

EJ looks fabulous these days.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian is seen at LAX (June 22, 2015) zimbio


Beautiful Suede H


----------



## honhon

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful Suede H


thats my fav bag on kim


----------



## [vogue]

Love EJ but that is one horrible outfit!


----------



## LeahLVoes

jula said:


> Lindsay Lohan arrives in Monte Carlo, Monaco. (June 16) justjared



LiLo looks great here... I mean for her standards...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

DennisLVoes said:


> LiLo looks great here... I mean for her standards...


lol


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## inverved

Mariah Carey. 

I know about the Oran sandals, but is the scarf she is wearing on her head also Hermes?


----------



## dooneybaby

no_1_diva said:


> Mariah Carey.
> 
> I know about the Oran sandals, but is the scarf she is wearing on her head also Hermes?


I think they look more like the Oasis sandals, right?


----------



## Miss Al

dooneybaby said:


> I think they look more like the Oasis sandals, right?



Yes. It's the Oasis sandals.


----------



## S'Mom

miriammarquez said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones



Catherine.  Love her!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Sofia Vergara, Instagram (eonlineuk)


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian arrives at her hotel on Saturday (June 27) in London, England. justjared


----------



## jula

Lindsay Lohan in Naples dailymail


----------



## bluerosespf

Luxchic77 said:


> Sofia Vergara, Instagram (eonlineuk)
> View attachment 3045985



This Picotin look is perfect. I wish the larger ones were easier to find.


----------



## livethelake

bluerosespf said:


> This Picotin look is perfect. I wish the larger ones were easier to find.



Love this look.

bluerosespf - there is a gorgy GM picotin lock for sale on Malleries right now by a trusted seller at a price well under retail 

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...e-blood-red-clemence-p-h--i-202415-s-356.html


----------



## miriammarquez

EJ Johnson


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk in Paris justjared


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner was spotted grabbing lunch at LAvenue with boyfriend Corey Gamble in Paris, France. justjared


----------



## luckylove

jula said:


> Kris Jenner was spotted grabbing lunch at LAvenue with boyfriend Corey Gamble in Paris, France. justjared



such a heavy, dark look for this lovely summery birkin.... I will steal the bag, but not the rest of the look.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luckylove said:


> *such a heavy, dark look for this lovely summery birkin.... I will steal the bag, but not the rest of the look*.



+1, totally agree *luckylove* and I could add so much more but there are so words...but love that little B gem, perfect for a summer day!


----------



## 26Alexandra

jula said:


> Kris Jenner was spotted grabbing lunch at LAvenue with boyfriend Corey Gamble in Paris, France. justjared




I love a cute Birkin!


----------



## mlemee

Kris Jenner with the Hermes VIP manager Michael


----------



## [vogue]

KJ looks really good, despite the unseasonal outfits! Leather in this heatwave?! Her tiny birkin looks great! 

And how chic does Irina Shayk look?!


----------



## casseyelsie

Kris Jenner's B look adorable, it's size 25 or 30?


----------



## audreylita

casseyelsie said:


> kris jenner's b look adorable, it's size 25 or 30?



25.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> EJ Johnson


He's so awesome!


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone's husband Jay Rutland bought her a red Hermes Birkin bag customised by graffiti artist Alec Monopoly for her 31st birthday - she posted a snap to her Instagram account


----------



## duna

^^^


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## DizzyFairy

miriammarquez said:


> EJ Johnson



Ooo nice color... Do u know what color it is. Thx


----------



## casseyelsie

audreylita said:


> 25.




Thanks


----------



## Mochiyii

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's husband Jay Rutland bought her a red Hermes Birkin bag customised by graffiti artist Alec Monopoly for her 31st birthday - she posted a snap to her Instagram account




It's really pretty. Better than the one Khloe Kardashian have


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## miriammarquez

Maria Shriver


----------



## Madam Bijoux

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's husband Jay Rutland bought her a red Hermes Birkin bag customised by graffiti artist Alec Monopoly for her 31st birthday - she posted a snap to her Instagram account


That's awful


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Madam Bijoux said:


> That's awful



It doesn't even say Tamara on the crown!!  Who's Sophia?


----------



## BalLVLover

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It doesn't even say Tamara on the crown!!  Who's Sophia?




Her daughter.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BalLVLover said:


> Her daughter.



Thank you.  Now it makes sense.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thank you.  Now it makes sense.




It makes even worse sense considering that the toddler is about 18 months old IMO.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It makes even worse sense considering that the toddler is about 18 months old IMO.



True.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's husband Jay Rutland bought her a red Hermes Birkin bag customised by graffiti artist Alec Monopoly for her 31st birthday - she posted a snap to her Instagram account


Kim K has found her BFF


----------



## MsHermesAU

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's husband Jay Rutland bought her a red Hermes Birkin bag customised by graffiti artist Alec Monopoly for her 31st birthday - she posted a snap to her Instagram account



There are no words for this...


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> Kim K has found her BFF


----------



## jula

Erin O'Connor arrives at The Serpentine Gallery summer party at The Serpentine Gallery on July 2, 2015 in London, England. zimbio


----------



## rainneday

jula said:


> Erin O'Connor arrives at The Serpentine Gallery summer party at The Serpentine Gallery on July 2, 2015 in London, England. zimbio



Awww Erin  Love her dress too!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Kardashian


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner bares her midriff while heading out for dinner at celeb hotspot Craig's restaurant on Tuesday (July 7) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared


----------



## Mindi B

Her skin tone matches her bag.  New makeup artist, stat.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

And her hand's the wrong color.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup.  Not good.  Surely she is too young to require all that body makeup, or self-tanner, or whatever it is.  Cute bag, though.  A 30?  25?


----------



## sydgirl

Isn't that the b Kris got in Paris? Wonder if its a gift or just a loan for Kylie to get 'papped' in...?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sydgirl said:


> Isn't that the b Kris got in Paris? Wonder if its a gift or just a loan for Kylie to get 'papped' in...?



I think they're both borrowing it from baby North.


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think they're both borrowing it from baby North.



So funny!!


----------



## erinrose

Mindi B said:


> Yup.  Not good.  Surely she is too young to require all that body makeup, or self-tanner, or whatever it is.  Cute bag, though.  A 30?  25?


Looks like a 25.


----------



## Rami00

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think they're both borrowing it from baby North.



You are hilarious !!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermes nuttynut said:


> *i think they're both borrowing it from baby north*.



Love. This. Post. 

Promise mods, back to topic.


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner bares her midriff while heading out for dinner at celeb hotspot Craig's restaurant on Tuesday (July 7) in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared



Poor kid......or maybe I should say "poor little rich kid!"


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford and her children, Hermes and Helena, goofed around during a leisurely bike ride through the Big Apple on Monday dailymail


----------



## LeahLVoes

jula said:


> Kelly Rutherford and her children, Hermes and Helena, goofed around during a leisurely bike ride through the Big Apple on Monday dailymail



I am so happy to see her with her kids. Finally. She looks happy.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think they're both borrowing it from baby North.



Haha this is perfect!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think they're both borrowing it from baby North.


I can't stop laughing haha


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sydgirl said:


> Isn't that the b Kris got in Paris? Wonder if its a gift or just a loan for Kylie to get 'papped' in...?





luckylove said:


> So funny!!





Rami00 said:


> You are hilarious !!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love. This. Post.
> 
> Promise mods, back to topic.





MsHermesAU said:


> Haha this is perfect!





LOUKPEACH said:


> I can't stop laughing haha



What if North shows up with Kermit and Miss Piggy painted all over it???!!!  

(I'm finished now, *mistikat*). :back2topic:


----------



## akela08

duna said:


> Poor kid......or maybe I should say "poor little rich kid!"


----------



## alterego

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think they're both borrowing it from baby North.


LOL!!!


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard.


----------



## jula

Petra Ecclestone and James Stunt arrive at the Rothschild/Hilton pre-wedding party on July 9, 2015 in London zimbio


----------



## MSO13

jula said:


> Petra Ecclestone and James Stunt arrive at the Rothschild/Hilton pre-wedding party on July 9, 2015 in London zimbio



is carrying a "vintage" giant phone a thing now?


----------



## Mindi B

Maybe it's some kind of pager?


----------



## crochetbella

It looks like a two way radio. 

Also love the pics of Kelly and her kids!


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Freckles1

crochetbella said:


> It looks like a two way radio.
> 
> 
> 
> Also love the pics of Kelly and her kids!




My thoughts exactly


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard


Wonder what's in that toy bag


----------



## mashedpotato

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard


The English model Alex Gerrard is still stunning. The perfect couple that almost everyone look up to.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



Totally obnoxious.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Pksz

MrsOwen3 said:


> is carrying a "vintage" giant phone a thing now?


No it's an Iridium satellite phone.


----------



## dooneybaby

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner


That girl needs to be a ward of the state for a year.


----------



## Mindi B

She' s just young, under-educated and over-privileged.  A dangerous combination.


----------



## oh_BOY

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard.



What color is this?


----------



## 26Alexandra

Pksz said:


> No it's an Iridium satellite phone.




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner walks through the terminal at Heathrow Airport to catch her flight out of town on Tuesday (July 14) in London, England. justjared


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian rocks a form-fitting dress while heading to grab a bite to eat at Nobu on Saturday afternoon (July 11) in Malibu, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

On Monday night Khloe Kardashian, 31, and pro basketball player James Harden, 25, appeared to confirm rumours of a romance as they were spotted on an intimate dinner date in Calabasas, California dailymail


----------



## Pksz

jula said:


> On Monday night Khloe Kardashian, 31, and pro basketball player James Harden, 25, appeared to confirm rumours of a romance as they were spotted on an intimate dinner date in Calabasas, California dailymail


Ugh. How much more collagen can she inject in to those overblown lips??


----------



## perlerare

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



Lovely Graphic picture


----------



## perlerare

Sorry double post.


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> On Monday night Khloe Kardashian, 31, and pro basketball player James Harden, 25, appeared to confirm rumours of a romance as they were spotted on an intimate dinner date in Calabasas, California dailymail



LOL! She's matching her handbag charm with her boyfriend's beard!


----------



## Miss Al

xiangxiang0731 said:


> LOL! She's matching her handbag charm with her boyfriend's beard!



Lol!


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## LVl0v3r

xiangxiang0731 said:


> LOL! She's matching her handbag charm with her boyfriend's beard!




Lol [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## dooneybaby

jula said:


> Kris Jenner walks through the terminal at Heathrow Airport to catch her flight out of town on Tuesday (July 14) in London, England. justjared


Hey Kris, do you know where your youngest daughter is?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *LOL! She's matching her handbag charm with her boyfriend's beard!*



*xiangxiang*, such a great post, thank you!!! 

Now, enough of that family and back to topic!


----------



## bluerosespf

miriammarquez said:


> Sofia Vergara


Does anyone know what color the green Kelly is? I love it.


----------



## cr1stalangel

bluerosespf said:


> Does anyone know what color the green Kelly is? I love it.



Vert Veronese.


----------



## bluerosespf

cr1stalangel said:


> Vert Veronese.


Thanks!


----------



## alterego

miriammarquez said:


> Sofia Vergara


YES!! Work that 40cm Kelly!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

bluerosespf said:


> Thanks!



Yw.


----------



## aizawamegamill

alterego said:


> YES!! Work that 40cm Kelly!!




That's probably not a 40 cm.  I was at four seasons New York back in early May.  I saw Sofia in person and she was standing right next to me at the front desk. She is not very tall. The bag doesn't look that big on her.  It might be a 35 cm.  She is very pretty in real life. A very small face which is perfect for camera.


----------



## miriammarquez

Melissa George


----------



## pretty99

alterego said:


> YES!! Work that 40cm Kelly!!





aizawamegamill said:


> That's probably not a 40 cm.  I was at four seasons New York back in early May.  I saw Sofia in person and she was standing right next to me at the front desk. She is not very tall. The bag doesn't look that big on her.  It might be a 35 cm.  She is very pretty in real life. A very small face which is perfect for camera.



true, ghilles tadelakt never comes in 40, its should be a 35


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, such a great post, thank you!!!
> 
> Now, enough of that family and back to topic!



Honey you are more than welcome! Hope you are well!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Can anyone identify Mel B's Birkin here?



Source: http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-bags-mel-b/


----------



## Heavenplay

OneMoreDay said:


> Can anyone identify Mel B's Birkin here?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069339
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-bags-mel-b/




40 birkin in Barenia PHW


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heavenplay said:


> 40 birkin in Barenia PHW



The Holy Grail! I knew it! Thanks!


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> On Monday night Khloe Kardashian, 31, and pro basketball player James Harden, 25, appeared to confirm rumours of a romance as they were spotted on an intimate dinner date in Calabasas, California dailymail


What happened to her face?  She doesn't even look like herself here


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Can anyone identify Mel B's Birkin here?
> 
> View attachment 3069339
> 
> Source: http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-bags-mel-b/



Mel B is killing it here, love her barenia B.  

*xiangxiang*, doing great and hope that you are well too.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hermesaholic said:


> What happened to her face?  She doesn't even look like herself here


That's what I thought so. Botox?


----------



## TankerToad

Hilarious !
Omg! You're killing me


----------



## uhpharm01

Heavenplay said:


> 40 birkin in Barenia PHW



How much does this purse cost? TIA


----------



## sabgianna

Catherine Zeta-Jones at JFK with two Hermes bags and maxi twilly.


----------



## akela08

sabgianna said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones at JFK with two Hermes bags and maxi twilly.
> 
> View attachment 3070786


 

Double gorgeous, thx sabgianna.


----------



## casseyelsie

sabgianna said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones at JFK with two Hermes bags and maxi twilly.
> 
> View attachment 3070786




She's so elegant


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sabgianna said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones at JFK with two Hermes bags and maxi twilly.
> 
> View attachment 3070786


Matching Ostrich!


----------



## dooneybaby

OneMoreDay said:


> Can anyone identify Mel B's Birkin here?
> 
> View attachment 3069339
> 
> Source: http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-bags-mel-b/


I want Mel B's Barenia, but in a 35.


----------



## OneMoreDay

dooneybaby said:


> I want Mel B's Barenia, but in a 35.



That's my dream too. Still debating over the Barenia vs VN but I absolutely love how Mel B's Barenia has aged.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dooneybaby said:


> I want Mel B's Barenia, but in a 35.



A barenia B40 will be very very heavy!


----------



## dooneybaby

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A barenia B40 will be very very heavy!


I'm sure a B35 Barenia is heavy as well, especially with the amount of stuff I carry. But I've been known to suffer for the sake of fashion!


----------



## Luxchic77

Morgan Stewart, Instagram


----------



## duna

dooneybaby said:


> *I'm sure a B35 Barenia is heavy as well*, especially with the amount of stuff I carry. But I've been known to suffer for the sake of fashion!



It is, believe me....I've had to put mine away, temporarily , as it's given me tendinitis in my elbows I'm using my canvas GP at the moment!


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Morgan Stewart, Instagram
> View attachment 3072741
> 
> View attachment 3072743
> 
> View attachment 3072744


She looks good!


----------



## purselover888

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard



This bag looks great on her!


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## Mindi B

Unfortunate shot.  She looks tortured.


----------



## [vogue]

Luxchic77 said:


> Morgan Stewart, Instagram
> View attachment 3072741
> 
> View attachment 3072743
> 
> View attachment 3072744


This girl has got great style!


----------



## miriammarquez

These are old pics of Tamara Ecclestone from October 30 and June 30 but I don't think they have been posted and how adorable is her daughter


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Unfortunate shot.  She looks tortured.


----------



## dooneybaby

miriammarquez said:


> These are old pics of Tamara Ecclestone from October 30 and June 30 but I don't think they have been posted and how adorable is her daughter


Birknizied since birth! Yes, girl, YES!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> These are old pics of Tamara Ecclestone from October 30 and June 30 but I don't think they have been posted and how adorable is her daughter




Love how Tamara displays her Bs so perfectly ~ yes, I know not sleeping in their boxes but the shelves are the perfect width and height.


----------



## miriammarquez

June Ambrose


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> June Ambrose


Her dog is so cute


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love how Tamara displays her Bs so perfectly ~ yes, I know not sleeping in their boxes but the shelves are the perfect width and height.


I agree! It appeals to the OCD side of me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> *I agree! It appeals to the OCD side of me.*



That's so true, *MYH*, and I am absolutely OCD about storing my H ~ would love her closet!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> June Ambrose


BTW though she's Vivica A Fox lol


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jenine Howard... Wife of basketball player Juwan Howard... Looks like B25 &#128525; from her IG...


----------



## miriammarquez

LOUKPEACH said:


> BTW though she's Vivica A Fox lol


No it's not they don't even look a like


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Freckles1

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Lopez




Is that a 40?


----------



## miriammarquez

Lauren Graham


----------



## perlerare

freckles1 said:


> is that a 40?



35


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Lopez


Beautiful color B


----------



## miriammarquez

Mary J. Blige


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## madeleine86

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton


Is that a 25 or 30?


----------



## aizawamegamill

madeleine86 said:


> Is that a 25 or 30?




30. 25 birkin has a very short handle.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton


She is more beautiful since she got married


----------



## Grande Latte

LOUKPEACH said:


> She is more beautiful since she got married



+1. Marriage seems to suit her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LOUKPEACH said:


> She is more beautiful since she got married



+2, she looks more relaxed and really quite beautiful.


----------



## Gixxer

Charlotte Casiraghi arriving with her mother Princess Caroline on the Borromean Islands.

Its been a while since I've seen her with her Gold Lindy, I love this bag.
dailymail


----------



## SandySummer

I am not really a fan of the K&J family and I am not sure if those are actually hers but the cuteness of the Bs cannot be denied


----------



## rosewang924

Charlotte Casiraghi arriving at the Island of San Giovanni, Instagram


----------



## mlemee

Kate Moss' mum


----------



## TankerToad

rosewang924 said:


> Charlotte Casiraghi arriving at the Island of San Giovanni, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3084883


Nice to see her wearing this bag of hers again. She inspired many with her Lindy


----------



## megt10

mlemee said:


> Kate Moss' mum


Love this picture. What a gorgeous bag.


SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3084495
> 
> 
> I am not really a fan of the K&J family and I am not sure if those are actually hers but the cuteness of the Bs cannot be denied



Agree. In fact for the longest time I didn't even want a B because of the family. I never wanted anything of mine to have a mental association to them. I have overcome that .


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mlemee said:


> Kate Moss' mum


Very beautiful color B!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## Moirai

mlemee said:


> Kate Moss' mum



Beautiful B, especially with GHW. Is it Gris T or wrong shade of grey?


----------



## miriammarquez

EJ Johnson with a Kelly and a Belt


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> EJ Johnson with a Kelly and a Belt


He's so cool!


----------



## perlerare

miriammarquez said:


> These are old pics of Tamara Ecclestone from October 30 and June 30 but I don't think they have been posted and how adorable is her daughter




She is adorable . 
And Tamara looks so happy. I remember all those pics of her old self. Her new life has made her a new woman. Its good to watch.


----------



## Ethengdurst

miriammarquez said:


> EJ Johnson with a Kelly and a Belt



Very stylish. Love watching him, he's so funny!


----------



## miriammarquez

Katherine Heigl


----------



## Laetitya

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr is pretty in a blue dress while out and about on Saturday (July 5) in New York City. justjared




Would that be a 35cm?


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## [vogue]

^J Lo looks AMAZING


----------



## beekmanhill

Birthday present for her upcoming 18th.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, now I can say I have something in common with the Ks.  I got this bag as a pressie, too.  Um, yay? 
ETA: No, wait, mine has Palladium HW.  Okay, still totally at odds with the Ks.  All is well.  Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## OneMoreDay

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Amazing bag! Loving her expression here too.


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Katherine Heigl


Strange face....it's like Joan Crawford is in there  with her.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Lopez


----------



## cr1stalangel

Mindi B said:


> Well, now I can say I have something in common with the Ks.  I got this bag as a pressie, too.  Um, yay?
> ETA: No, wait, mine has Palladium HW.  Okay, still totally at odds with the Ks.  All is well.  Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesaholic said:


> Strange face....it's like Joan Crawford is in there  with her.



Totally agree that she has morphed into someone else, *Hermesaholic*!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

beekmanhill said:


> Birthday present for her upcoming 18th.


Birkin for a BD wow!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Jlo is hot!


----------



## QnBee9

miriammarquez said:


> These are old pics of Tamara Ecclestone from October 30 and June 30 but I don't think they have been posted and how adorable is her daughter



Is the Birkin her daughter holding in the bottom pic etoupe? If not, what color is it? Please.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

beekmanhill said:


> *Birthday present* for her upcoming 18th.





LOUKPEACH said:


> _*Birkin for a BD wow!*_



And a $320K Ferrari.  And probably some other "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" things.


----------



## etoupebirkin

beekmanhill said:


> Birthday present for her upcoming 18th.



It may be the picture. But this does look pre-loved. It's still a very nice birthday present.


----------



## QnBee9

etoupebirkin said:


> It may be the picture. But this does look pre-loved. It's still a very nice birthday present.



I was wondering if it was pre-loved too. Also wondered if it was from the PrivePorter boutique Kris recently bought hers at.


----------



## QnBee9

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> And a $320K Ferrari.  And probably some other "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" things.



I haven't heard of her bf before he and his ex started hanging out with Kim. That car is an expensive gift which makes me wonder if it is leased. The car Khloe got for her bday from French was and had to be returned when they split.


----------



## plastic-fish

Khloe Kardashian getting on a private plane, photo posted by Us Magazine August 14, 2015.  That's a color I haven't seen her with before, but they all have so many, hard to remember sometimes.


----------



## QnBee9

Is that a new one? I thought her other one in that color was painted.


----------



## arhient

I actually really like this combination of bright diamond necklace, white dress and vintage black Kelly. Lady Gaga impresses me every time tbh...


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9

Kylie's birkin is smaller than I thought it would be. I thought looking at her Instagram pic it was a 35.


----------



## perlerare

QnBee9 said:


>




I really love that look. The bag, the dress....The lips not that much. 
But well, she looks lovely.


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez rocks high-top sneakers and sweats as she heads into a building on Friday afternoon (August 14) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara dons head-to-toe black as she makes a shopping stop at Saks Fifth Avenue with a pal on Friday (August 14) in Beverly Hills, calif. justjared


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian looks ready to pop as she shows off her baby bump in a form-fitting dress while heading to grab a bite to eat on Saturday afternoon (August 15) in Beverly Hills, Calif. justjared


----------



## juliet827

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian looks ready to pop as she shows off her baby bump in a form-fitting dress while heading to grab a bite to eat on Saturday afternoon (August 15) in Beverly Hills, Calif. justjared



Her B looks more ready to pop than her tummy!


----------



## jmen

KK might as well forego wearing any clothes. Glamor mag used to have a column entitled glamor don't and KK would have owned it into infinity and beyond.  Someone needs to install a full length mirror in her home.


----------



## perlerare

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian looks ready to pop as she shows off her baby bump in a form-fitting dress while heading to grab a bite to eat on Saturday afternoon (August 15) in Beverly Hills, Calif. justjared




Too much of everything in my books, But I guess she can afford any fashion faux pas, any over weight, any disaster clothing, any  ruined bag, any non fitting shoes..... anything , until a few next generations, So who cares ?


----------



## bluerosespf

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez rocks high-top sneakers and sweats as she heads into a building on Friday afternoon (August 14) in New York City. justjared



The last couple of photos with Jennifer Lopez, all I can think is "if I had that bag, I wouldn't look that angry."

Still she rocks it. Who knew exotics could look that good with casual outfits?


----------



## bagidiotic

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez rocks high-top sneakers and sweats as she heads into a building on Friday afternoon (August 14) in New York City. justjared



I wonder if this is fauve  barenia  croc?


----------



## baggrl

jmen said:


> KK might as well forego wearing any clothes. Glamor mag used to have a column entitled glamor don't and KK would have owned it into infinity and beyond.  Someone needs to install a full length mirror in her home.


LOL.  Well said and so funny.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian looks ready to pop as she shows off her baby bump in a form-fitting dress while heading to grab a bite to eat on Saturday afternoon (August 15) in Beverly Hills, Calif. justjared



Arrest this person for purse abuse


----------



## QnBee9

juliet827 said:


> Her B looks more ready to pop than her tummy!



LOL, it does! I actually think Kim has a few more months to go but she dresses so badly you wouldn't know. Her poor Birkin will look like an Olsen owned it if she keeps that up.


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9




----------



## miriammarquez

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## QnBee9

Rachel Zoe


----------



## miriammarquez

Kris Jenner


----------



## juliet827

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



Not a big fan of Kris but this white B is so chic- she actually looks great with it.


----------



## perlerare

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



Kris, please don't get stuck in that kind of statement. 
You are much more clever than that. I urge you to get one step beyond... NOW.


----------



## plastic-fish

Heidi Klum - New York, August 17th

(sorry if QnBee9 already posted, I can't see those pics and this bag needs to be seen!  Mods, feel free to delete if it's been posted)


----------



## QnBee9

I didn't post it. No worries.


----------



## mlemee

QnBee9 said:


> I didn't post it. No worries.



Please please please, does anyone know where this set is from? I thought it was Jonathan Simkai but it's not online anywhere


----------



## HfromT

mlemee said:


> Please please please, does anyone know where this set is from? I thought it was Jonathan Simkai but it's not online anywhere



It's by Elizabeth and James, mlemee!


----------



## QnBee9

Khloe leaving vacation with her birkin


----------



## QnBee9

Khloe carrying 2 birkins


----------



## QnBee9

Jordana Brewster


----------



## QnBee9

Kylie Jenner on stage with friend


----------



## perlerare

QnBee9 said:


> Kylie Jenner on stage with friend






I love that B25, even though other sizes would look better on her.


----------



## QnBee9

I wasn't sure if that's a 25 or 30. It's a nice color but I would like the 35 better.


----------



## hermes_lemming

QnBee9 said:


> Kylie Jenner on stage with friend



That is probably the first non-photoshopped pic I've seen of her


----------



## QnBee9

hermes_lemming said:


> That is probably the first non-photoshopped pic I've seen of her


----------



## QnBee9

Kylie at her mom's cover party


----------



## Mindi B

Clearly there was no dress code at this party.  What a range of ensembles!


----------



## juliet827

QnBee9 said:


> Kylie at her mom's cover party



Oh my.  Well....beautiful bag is about all I can say!


----------



## QnBee9

Kris


----------



## QnBee9

Khloe


----------



## alterego

Mindi B said:


> Clearly there was no dress code at this party.  What a range of ensembles!


The only thing I like about that picture is the bag. It looks more like a rapper's trashy pool party by the way they're all dressed.


----------



## QnBee9

Katherine Heigel


----------



## QnBee9

Jordana Brewster


----------



## QnBee9

Irena


----------



## akela08

I can't believe she just 18, bag is beautiful.




QnBee9 said:


> Kylie at her mom's cover party


----------



## Luxchic77

Kylie Jenner, Instagram (eonlineuk)


----------



## mlemee

QnBee9 said:


> Kris



How Bruce/Caitlyn Jenner agreed to have not monetary claims on the Keeping Up with the K and its spin offs we'll never know.  Clearly Kris is the business brains in that family


----------



## perlerare

mlemee said:


> How Bruce/Caitlyn Jenner agreed to have not monetary claims on the Keeping Up with the K and its spin offs we'll never know.  Clearly Kris is the business brains in that family



I think we'll never know ANYTHING  anyway.


----------



## QnBee9

JLo


----------



## sydgirl

QnBee9 said:


> JLo



Is that graphite??


----------



## QnBee9

Khloe


----------



## QnBee9

sydgirl said:


> Is that graphite??



Hard to tell if it is or if it's black with the camera flash.


----------



## Mindi B

What's with the lollipops?  Is that a "thing" for grown-ups in LA?  Probably a plot hatched by SoCal dentists.  Sorry, off-topic.


----------



## Hermesaholic

QnBee9 said:


> Khloe


This pic says everything there is to know about this family...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> What's with the lollipops?  Is that a "thing" for grown-ups in LA?  Probably a plot hatched by SoCal dentists.  Sorry, off-topic.



Oral fixation


----------



## Mindi B

:lolots:


----------



## mlemee

HfromT said:


> It's by Elizabeth and James, mlemee!



Amazing spot! Thank you! x


----------



## perlerare

sydgirl said:


> Is that graphite??



No ....



QnBee9 said:


> Hard to tell if it is or if it's black with the camera flash.




It is black.


----------



## perlerare

Hermesaholic said:


> This pic says everything there is to know about this family...



There is more to know about this family : 

Kim : 44.5 M instagram followers . MOST POPULAR INSTAGRAM BRAND
Kendal : 35.6 M
Kylie: 34 M
Kloe : 30.6 M
Kourtney: 23.1 M  _She is number 20 on instagram chart. _ 

This is power. And its not achieved without a huge amount of work . They might indulge a bit of slouchiness and a lollipop once in a while. 

_I am not a affiliated with K family, nor am I a fan  or a follower myself. _


----------



## Encore Hermes

QnBee9 said:


> Khloe



Maybe it's a jolly lolly type?


----------



## Hermesaholic

perlerare said:


> There is more to know about this family :
> 
> Kim : 44.5 M instagram followers . MOST POPULAR INSTAGRAM BRAND
> Kendal : 35.6 M
> Kylie: 34 M
> Kloe : 30.6 M
> Kourtney: 23.1 M  _She is number 20 on instagram chart. _
> 
> This is power. And its not achieved without a huge amount of work . They might indulge a bit of slouchiness and a lollipop once in a while.
> 
> _I am not a affiliated with K family, nor am I a fan  or a follower myself. _


yes indeed but power derived from derision, simple gawking and spectacle is different from power derived from respect, value, virtue, and so on.  I find them revolting....I am a don quixote -esque purist..........In other words I wish people would stop giving them a platform even if its just sheer voyeurism...  I love you Perlerare and know you are right...


----------



## perlerare

Hermesaholic said:


> yes indeed but power derived from derision, simple gawking and spectacle is different from power derived from respect, value, virtue, and so on.  I find them revolting....I am a don quixote -esque purist..........In other words I wish people would stop giving them a platform even if its just sheer voyeurism...  I love you Perlerare and know you are right...




You know how much I deeply agree with you about all this.


----------



## perlerare

Encore Hermes said:


> Maybe it's a jolly lolly type?



Too funny ! Thanks for that, dear Encore Hermes. You are the best !


----------



## Luxchic77

Giuliana Rancic, Instagram


----------



## TC1

^^ pics like this one are what made an Evelyne a MUST HAVE for me!


----------



## JE2824

Mindi B said:


> What's with the lollipops?  Is that a "thing" for grown-ups in LA?  Probably a plot hatched by SoCal dentists.  Sorry, off-topic.



You just made my week!!! :lolots:


----------



## QnBee9

Kris Jenner and a mini Kelly. Is that new?


----------



## audreylita

QnBee9 said:


> Kris Jenner and a mini Kelly. Is that new?



It's a kelly pochette.


----------



## Miss Al

^ The Kelly pochette is also referred to as the mini Kelly. It was also recorded as such in one of H catalogues.


----------



## Dany_37

QnBee9 said:


> Kris Jenner and a mini Kelly. Is that new?



Kris looks fantastic!!! Kelly is soooo cute!


----------



## [vogue]

KJ looks great - I'm in love with this entire Dolce & Gabbana collection. So chic!

I think Khloe has been looking amazing recently & everyone's allowed a lolly every once in awhile!


----------



## QnBee9

Khloe


----------



## audreylita

Miss Al said:


> ^ The Kelly pochette is also referred to as the mini Kelly. It was also recorded as such in one of H catalogues.



I've purchased several from the boutique and it is only called the kelly pochette on the labels and my receipts.  

Not really a bid deal either way.

:back2topic:


----------



## Luxchic77

Kris Jenner, Instagram (eonlineuk)


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## [vogue]

VB with the Lydie. Souce: DM


----------



## [vogue]

1 more. Clearer pic.


----------



## QnBee9

Alessandra


----------



## xxPurse

QnBee9 said:


> Alessandra



Can anyone please tell me which color her Birkin is? Thank you


----------



## juliet827

xxPurse said:


> Can anyone please tell me which color her Birkin is? Thank you



Looks like etoupe to me!


----------



## QnBee9

juliet827 said:


> Looks like etoupe to me!



Me too!


----------



## cd88

QnBee9 said:


> Alessandra



Can anyone tell me which brand of her sunglasses? Linda Farrow?


----------



## Rami00

Mindi B said:


> What's with the lollipops?  Is that a "thing" for grown-ups in LA?  Probably a plot hatched by SoCal dentists.  Sorry, off-topic.


----------



## QnBee9

Demi Lovato (pic credit to purseblog)


----------



## perlerare

[vogue];29109461 said:
			
		

> 1 more. Clearer pic.



Chic. Yes. Very cool  too.


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio is seen at LAX (Sept. 4, 2015) zimbio


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde walks into her press conference upon the conclusion of her visit to Indonesia at the Grand Hyatt Hotel September 2, 2015 in Jakarta, Indonesia. IMF Staff Photo/Stephen Jaffe


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde delivers a speech during the G20 finance ministers meeting in Turkey, on September 4, 2015 in Ankara. getty


----------



## andee

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde delivers a speech during the G20 finance ministers meeting in Turkey, on September 4, 2015 in Ankara. getty


She looks outrageouly chic.

Anybody know the color or her Bolide or the name of the scarf?

Is her red and black necklace by Lalique?


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde delivers a speech during the G20 finance ministers meeting in Turkey, on September 4, 2015 in Ankara. getty



Christine Lagarde is always so chic. This is probably one of my favourite looks ever. Her accessorising is just spot on and that Bolide is tdf!


----------



## perlerare

andee said:


> She looks outrageouly chic.
> Anybody know the color or her Bolide ot the name of the scarf?
> 
> Is he red and black necklace by Lalique?



Color of her Bolide is very hard to tell. I have searched online for other pics of that bag. My guess is either Rouge H or Rouge Garance.


----------



## perlerare

Christine Lagrade ! There is no H bag to see in that picture, but I bet she was wearing her Kelly  (black) that day !


----------



## periogirl28

perlerare said:


> Color of her Bolide is very hard to tell. I have searched online for other pics of that bag. My guess is either Rouge H or Rouge Garance.




I hope it's the larger cousin of my RG Bolide. She has her initials on it [emoji7].


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## annie9999

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's the larger cousin of my RG Bolide. She has her initials on it [emoji7].


what size do you think it is?  it is amazing-


----------



## pursecrzy

annie9999 said:


> what size do you think it is?  it is amazing-



It looks like a 35 cm to me.


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, does Ms. Lagarde look fantastic in that leather jacket or what?!


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> It looks like a 35 cm to me.



I think you're right. I have a twin in a dust bag in my closet. Unfortunately this would be the only thing I have in common with this exquisite woman.


----------



## Nikonina

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde delivers a speech during the G20 finance ministers meeting in Turkey, on September 4, 2015 in Ankara. getty




Can someone confirm the Bolide is in size 31?


----------



## QnBee9

Birkin on Kylie's shelf


----------



## periogirl28

Nikonina said:


> Can someone confirm the Bolide is in size 31?




I think it's a 35 also. Mine is smaller.


----------



## QnBee9

Kylie


----------



## Mindi B

There is something sad about young Kylie, in her nearly empty multi-million dollar home (because, at her age and with her life, does she own books, china, any sort of decorative object?  No) taking solo selfies with her purses and using Hermes boxes as decor.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Mindi B said:


> There is something sad about young Kylie, in her nearly empty multi-million dollar home (because, at her age and with her life, does she own books, china, any sort of decorative object?  No) taking solo selfies with her purses and using Hermes boxes as decor.


I agree wholeheartedly Mindi B.  Quite honestly I am sick of the photos of them.  They are pathetic narcissists that live a fake life in a fake world.  I know  this thread is stars with their Hermes .....but the Kardashians et al are not stars, not really.  They are simply spectacle: celebrity road kill. Vent over.


----------



## Suzie

Mindi B said:


> There is something sad about young Kylie, in her nearly empty multi-million dollar home (because, at her age and with her life, does she own books, china, any sort of decorative object?  No) taking solo selfies with her purses and using Hermes boxes as decor.



And watching her father/mother on TV.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> There is something sad about young Kylie, in her nearly empty multi-million dollar home (because, at her age and with her life, does she own books, china, any sort of decorative object?  No) taking solo selfies with her purses and using Hermes boxes as decor.





Suzie said:


> And watching her father/mother on TV.



Ditto!


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde delivers a speech during the G20 finance ministers meeting in Turkey, on September 4, 2015 in Ankara. getty



She oozes class!


----------



## bagidiotic

Mindi B said:


> There is something sad about young Kylie, in her nearly empty multi-million dollar home (because, at her age and with her life, does she own books, china, any sort of decorative object?  No) taking solo selfies with her purses and using Hermes boxes as decor.











Hermesaholic said:


> I agree wholeheartedly Mindi B.  Quite honestly I am sick of the photos of them.  They are pathetic narcissists that live a fake life in a fake world.  I know  this thread is stars with their Hermes .....but the Kardashians et al are not stars, not really.  They are simply spectacle: celebrity road kill. Vent over.











Suzie said:


> And watching her father/mother on TV.



Bingo right on


----------



## Mindi B

We are all in agreement--but quick, back to topic.  We're gonna get spanked.
And it's my fault.


----------



## Monceau

Mindi B said:


> There is something sad about young Kylie, in her nearly empty multi-million dollar home (because, at her age and with her life, does she own books, china, any sort of decorative object?  No) taking solo selfies with her purses and using Hermes boxes as decor.


In total agreement: empty bookshelves = empty head!


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde delivers a speech during the G20 finance ministers meeting in Turkey, on September 4, 2015 in Ankara. getty


Love CL, she always looks fabulous, appropriate, and in command.


----------



## bbbarbbb

Caroline Stanbury from Bravo's "Ladies of London".


----------



## QnBee9

She has a nice collection!


----------



## juliet827

Mindi B said:


> There is something sad about young Kylie, in her nearly empty multi-million dollar home (because, at her age and with her life, does she own books, china, any sort of decorative object?  No) taking solo selfies with her purses and using Hermes boxes as decor.





Suzie said:


> And watching her father/mother on TV.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ditto!



Really sad. Especially the empty shelves with the bag and the orange boxes.


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9




----------



## Hermesaholic

not worth saying...


----------



## baggrl

Hermesaholic said:


> I agree wholeheartedly Mindi B.  Quite honestly I am sick of the photos of them.  They are pathetic narcissists that live a fake life in a fake world.  I know  this thread is stars with their Hermes .....but the Kardashians et al are not stars, not really.  They are simply spectacle: celebrity road kill. Vent over.



This!


----------



## QnBee9

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Luxchic77

Morgan Stewart, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Miroslava Duma, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Sorry for the previous pic, couldn't spot the Constance


----------



## Mindi B

I love her bag, her jacket, and her fringe!


----------



## juliet827

Mindi B said:


> I love her bag, her jacket, and her fringe!



Me too. Se's so cool. She reminds me of a young, less hippie-ish Jane Birkin.  Hermes should name a bag after her.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree!  The "Miro"!


----------



## Nikonina

+1 love Miro


----------



## juliet827

Mindi B said:


> I agree!  The "Miro"!



Yes! Let's pitch it to Hermes.


----------



## Luxchic77

Miroslava Duma, Instagram (Buro247)


----------



## QnBee9

My sister just sent me this pic of Ruby Rose from Orange is the New Black. Sorry if this has been posted here before.


----------



## QnBee9

Elizabeth Hurley and her birkin on a walk with Hugh Grant


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's the larger cousin of my RG Bolide. She has her initials on it [emoji7].



She is one of my favorite women. She breaks rules, wearing leather jacket at business meeting is quite unusual , love it!
periogirl, can you have the initials done in every boutique ?


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> She is one of my favorite women. She breaks rules, wearing leather jacket at business meeting is quite unusual , love it!
> 
> periogirl, can you have the initials done in every boutique ?




Dear Ari, it's easier with an in-house leather artisan. They can do it very quickly. We are blessed with a very skilled and experienced lady at our Maison here. I am not sure how long they will take at FSH. Otherwise perhaps your boutique will send the bag in for you.


----------



## Luxchic77

Irina Shayk, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Morgan Stewart, Instagram


----------



## QnBee9

I know some of you don't want to see the Kardashians, but this Kelly bag is too gorgeous to ignore and not post.


----------



## honhon

QnBee9 said:


> I know some of you don't want to see the Kardashians, but this Kelly bag is too gorgeous to ignore and not post.


even the strap is gorgeous! am waiting to see when her ex will start trotting a B or K


----------



## Mindi B

I would love to see Caitlyn Jenner with some Hermes.  She's undoubtedly paid for enough of it over the years!


----------



## Suzie

QnBee9 said:


> I know some of you don't want to see the Kardashians, but this Kelly bag is too gorgeous to ignore and not post.



Wow, what a stunning bag!


----------



## megt10

QnBee9 said:


> I know some of you don't want to see the Kardashians, but this Kelly bag is too gorgeous to ignore and not post.



Love this bag.


----------



## [vogue]

Love that all white outfit and that himalayan croc is stunning!!!


----------



## dooneybaby

QnBee9 said:


> Elizabeth Hurley and her birkin on a walk with Hugh Grant


Sorry to be off topic, but I'm not even thinking about the Birkin in this photo. 
Elizabeth Hurley seen with Hugh Grant, 15 years after their split?
WHAT?


----------



## alterego

QnBee9 said:


> I know some of you don't want to see the Kardashians, but this Kelly bag is too gorgeous to ignore and not post.


LOL! Yea...I crop their faces out when I share pics with my friends. They actually made that request.


----------



## QnBee9

dooneybaby said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but I'm not even thinking about the Birkin in this photo.
> Elizabeth Hurley seen with Hugh Grant, 15 years after their split?
> WHAT?



They have been seen on and off over the years. She says they are still friends. But I was like I wonder if these two are hooking up again.


----------



## QnBee9

alterego said:


> LOL! Yea...I crop their faces out when I share pics with my friends. They actually made that request.



Totally thought about doing that but then couldn't figure out how to caption it in this thread if you can't see the person.


----------



## QnBee9

Mindi B said:


> I would love to see Caitlyn Jenner with some Hermes.  She's undoubtedly paid for enough of it over the years!



I have been waiting for that moment too. I feel like it's coming.


----------



## inverved

Australian political adviser, Peta Credlin.


----------



## hermes_lemming

QnBee9 said:


> They have been seen on and off over the years. She says they are still friends. But I was like I wonder if these two are hooking up again.



I read somewhere that she stated he is her best friend and loves him to pieces even though he can be quite annoying. She even went as far as making him the godfather to one of her kids. I kid you not.

Personally I cannot imagine doing that to any of my exes. But that's just me.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Katie Cassidy in New York. 



Source: http://dailyactress.tumblr.com/post/129199764578/katie-cassidy-in-new-york


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, no, no, no.  Visual overload.
She should take a lesson from the understatement of her bag's design!


----------



## QnBee9

I guess during fashion week, some will do anything to grab some attention.


----------



## Mindi B

QnBee9 said:


> I guess during fashion week, some will do anything to grab some attention.



 In fact, during Fashion Week, I think MOST will do anything to grab some attention.  It's sort of the point of modern Fashion Week.  The actual runway shows almost seem like an afterthought.


----------



## Gixxer

no_1_diva said:


> Australian political adviser, Peta Credlin.



This is awesome, thank you for posting *diva*! Credlin's probably the last person I'd think of wearing a CDC! Tough week at the office? Bring on the hardware.


----------



## Luxchic77

Miroslava Duma, Instagram


----------



## jula

Julia Restoin Roitfeld (L) and Carine Roitfeld attend the Calvin Klein Collection Spring 2016 fashion show during New York Fashion Week: The Shows at Spring Studios on September 17, 2015 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) meets with Central Bank of Tunisia Chedli Ayary (R) at the Carthage Airport September 7, 2015 in Tunis, Tunisia. IMF Staff Photo/Stephen Jaffe


----------



## LoveBracelet

no_1_diva said:


> Australian political adviser, Peta Credlin.


 
Woooow she rocks!!!


----------



## Katel

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) meets with Central Bank of Tunisia Chedli Ayary (R) at the Carthage Airport September 7, 2015 in Tunis, Tunisia. IMF Staff Photo/Stephen Jaffe




This all day!


----------



## perfumegirl01

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) meets with Central Bank of Tunisia Chedli Ayary (R) at the Carthage Airport September 7, 2015 in Tunis, Tunisia. IMF Staff Photo/Stephen Jaffe




Is her bolide rouge garance or rouge h?  It looks warm here but I've seen other pics where it looks like a cooler red.


----------



## perlerare

perfumegirl01 said:


> *Is her bolide rouge garance or rouge h? * It looks warm here but I've seen other pics where it looks like a cooler red.



That's the question....


----------



## hermes_lemming

perfumegirl01 said:


> Is her bolide rouge garance or rouge h?  It looks warm here but I've seen other pics where it looks like a cooler red.



I think the former


----------



## Mindi B

Me, too.  Just too bright to be Rouge H, I think.


----------



## perfumegirl01

perlerare said:


> That's the question....







hermes_lemming said:


> I think the former







Mindi B said:


> Me, too.  Just too bright to be Rouge H, I think.




Thanks ladies!  I figured someone would have a good guess.  That may be my next bag!


----------



## fifithefifi

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) meets with Central Bank of Tunisia Chedli Ayary (R) at the Carthage Airport September 7, 2015 in Tunis, Tunisia. IMF Staff Photo/Stephen Jaffe



Ms. Lagarde just rocks H scarfs*bags, so iconic and so Hermes style of chic.


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Rachel Zoe* harpersbazaar


----------



## pursecrzy

That jacket reminds me of Chewbacca


----------



## Mindi B

Chewbacca's gramma (silver-furred). 
I don't mind it, but I like fringe.  It's very Rachel Zoe, for good or ill.


----------



## hermes_lemming

^ it's all very distracting. I don't know where to look first - the hippie glasses/jacket or the luscious purse.


----------



## perlerare

hermes_lemming said:


> ^ it's all very distracting. I don't know where to look first - the hippie glasses/jacket or the luscious purse.



I'll stick to the clutch


----------



## DizzyFairy

Still those pants...*urgh*


----------



## Mindi B

Yup.  She likes what she likes, and she sticks to it.  She's not a chaser of every new trend, you have to give her that.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pursecrzy said:


> That jacket reminds me of Chewbacca



The pants are borrowed from Gumby.


----------



## jmen

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The pants are borrowed from Gumby.



Zing! 
At least they aren't green.


----------



## eagle1002us

jula said:


> *NYFW: Rachel Zoe* harpersbazaar


 


Jacket could be made of human hair.  It's been done.  Some gray-haired vixen musta sold her locks.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't doubt it's been done, but if Rachel Zoe is wearing a jacket made of human hair, I'll eat a wig.  This silver jacket is not human hair.  It's synthetic fringe.


----------



## Mindi B

Also, we're way off topic and I feel a spanking coming on.  Back to Hermes, quick!


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> *NYFW: Rachel Zoe* harpersbazaar


 
Rachel Zoe, going against the grain as usual.  I love it!!!  That clutch is EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Dany_37

Luxchic77 said:


> Miroslava Duma, Instagram
> View attachment 3130802


 
That Constance!!!!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Miroslava Duma, Instagram


----------



## jula

EJ Johnson goes shopping with a friend on October 01, 2015. zimbio


----------



## pursecrzy

EJ's been working out! He looks great. Bravo on the weight loss.


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner runs errands, September 30, 2015 zimbio


----------



## Madam Bijoux

jula said:


> EJ Johnson goes shopping with a friend on October 01, 2015. zimbio



EJ looks fantastic these days.


----------



## juliet827

jula said:


> Jennifer Garner runs errands, September 30, 2015 zimbio



Jennifer always looks so stressed out. Beautiful color Ulysses though...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> EJ Johnson goes shopping with a friend on October 01, 2015. zimbio


He's so fab!


----------



## QnBee9

jula said:


> EJ Johnson goes shopping with a friend on October 01, 2015. zimbio



That's Roxy. She is also on Rich Kids.


----------



## [vogue]

Dare I say she looks pretty damn good with the H suede coat & SO black birkin?

Credit: dailymail.co.uk


----------



## beekmanhill

[vogue];29264541 said:
			
		

> Dare I say she looks pretty damn good with the H suede coat & SO black birkin?
> 
> Credit: dailymail.co.uk



Agree, at last an outfit that is not too tight, nicely coordinated, very flattering.


----------



## miriammarquez

Janet Jackson


----------



## Madam Bijoux

[vogue];29264541 said:
			
		

> Dare I say she looks pretty damn good with the H suede coat & SO black birkin?
> 
> Credit: dailymail.co.uk



The Birkin seems to be showing  bit of corner wear.  At first I thought it was something on my monitor.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Madam Bijoux said:


> The Birkin seems to be showing  bit of corner wear.  At first I thought it was something on my monitor.



North's been cutting her teeth on it.


----------



## JWiseman

miriammarquez said:


> Janet Jackson



Is that a Black Gator and Diamond CDC?!?!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

[vogue];29264541 said:
			
		

> Dare I say she looks pretty damn good with the H suede coat & SO black birkin?
> 
> Credit: dailymail.co.uk


Dark bold and beautiful (Bag)


----------



## mlemee

jula said:


> EJ Johnson goes shopping with a friend on October 01, 2015. zimbio



My god, I tried on this Chanel jacket!  He looks good in it! Better than I did


----------



## gbese

miriammarquez said:


> Janet Jackson


hello can anyone ID Janet Jackson's sunnies?


----------



## sonaale

Sorry I'm not sure how to post a pic from IG... Marjorie Harvey posted a pic with her Himalayan Birkin in Paris  Enjoy!


----------



## perlerare

JWiseman said:


> Is that a Black Gator and Diamond CDC?!?!



I was wondering the same thing. I think its the one !!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

JWiseman said:


> Is that a Black Gator and Diamond CDC?!?!



It looks like it when I enlarge the pic on my iPad.  Pretty nice.....


----------



## audreylita

sonaale said:


> Sorry I'm not sure how to post a pic from IG... Marjorie Harvey posted a pic with her Himalayan Birkin in Paris  Enjoy!



Courtesy Marjorie_Harvey Instagram:


----------



## sonaale

audreylita said:


> Courtesy Marjorie_Harvey Instagram:



Thanks so much! I am sometimes technology challenged. ...lol


----------



## LOUKPEACH

audreylita said:


> Courtesy Marjorie_Harvey Instagram:


----------



## dooneybaby

audreylita said:


> Courtesy Marjorie_Harvey Instagram:


Just for fun, I went on Google Images to see how many Birkins Mrs. Harvey owns. I gave up counting!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, Ms. Harvey is one of the relatively few people who can bespeak one-of-a-kind Hermes products.  I had the opportunity to see some SPECIAL special order bags (and accessories, and saddles) being created in Paris years ago, and there is pretty much nothing Hermes can't do, for certain clients.  It's amazing.  Sigh.


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> EJ Johnson goes shopping with a friend on October 01, 2015. zimbio



He looks amazing! And so toned! I am truly happy for him! Congrats EJ!!


----------



## Julide

[vogue];29264541 said:
			
		

> Dare I say she looks pretty damn good with the H suede coat & SO black birkin?
> 
> Credit: dailymail.co.uk



Kris never looks terrible, I think that maybe Kim's thing..but she looks youthful and has a glow about her, Kris not Kim. :giggles:


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian West stepping out in Santa Monica, Calif. (October 6) justjared


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian West stepping out in Santa Monica, Calif. (October 6) justjared



Her back must be killing her.


----------



## plastic-fish

Lady Gaga at JFK October 6th.  Happy to see that she's still using her shabby chic Kelly...


----------



## bagidiotic

plastic-fish said:


> Lady Gaga at JFK October 6th.  Happy to see that she's still using her shabby chic Kelly...



We must learn from her
To be thrifty
We keep wanting new bags
And she is a superstar
Cheers


----------



## jula

EJ Johnson spotted out shopping in West Hollywood, California zimbio


----------



## Rami00

bagidiotic said:


> we must learn from her
> to be thrifty
> we keep wanting new bags
> and she is a superstar
> cheers


 
+1


----------



## LaenaLovely

bagidiotic said:


> We must learn from her
> To be thrifty
> We keep wanting new bags
> And she is a superstar
> Cheers




Well said bag idiotic!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bagidiotic said:


> We must learn from her
> To be thrifty
> We keep wanting new bags
> And she is a superstar
> Cheers



This is beautiful.


----------



## MYH

bagidiotic said:


> We must learn from her
> To be thrifty
> We keep wanting new bags
> And she is a superstar
> Cheers



You are so wise bag idiotic. 



jula said:


> EJ Johnson spotted out shopping in West Hollywood, California zimbio



I'm digging that tangerine color.


----------



## bagidiotic

Rami00 said:


> +1











LaenaLovely said:


> Well said bag idiotic!











Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is beautiful.











MYH said:


> You are so wise bag idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm digging that tangerine color.



So shy and guilty including me lol
Every season  new color new size new hardware haha
But on the other hand 
I dont dare to go out using that bag conditions 
Faint


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bagidiotic said:


> So shy and guilty including me lol
> Every season  new color new size new hardware haha
> But on the other hand
> I dont dare to go out using that bag conditions
> Faint


----------



## Kat.Lee

bagidiotic said:


> So shy and guilty including me lol
> Every season  new color new size new hardware haha
> But on the other hand
> I dont dare to go out using that bag conditions
> Faint




Totally agree, particularly when one is famous! Thank you for the insight!


----------



## Luxchic77

Morgan Stewart, Instagram


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (R) and World Bank President Jim Yong Kim (L) are escorted to a press statement with Peru President Ollanta Humala (C) at the Presidential Palace October 7, 2015 in Lima, Peru. flickr


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian West stepping out in Santa Monica, Calif. (October 6) justjared



What will this baby be called, South or East?!? Sorry, I couldn't resist!!


----------



## sonaale

bagidiotic said:


> We must learn from her
> To be thrifty
> We keep wanting new bags
> And she is a superstar
> Cheers



Agreed!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

duna said:


> What will this baby be called, South or East?!? Sorry, I couldn't resist!!



Not sure how true this is, but rumor has it the name may be Easton, if you believe Perezhilton. com or the London Dailymail.


----------



## dooneybaby

Julide said:


> He looks amazing! And so toned! I am truly happy for him! Congrats EJ!!


OK, this is the second outfit I've recently seen him wearing in this thread that I want. (also the Chanel jacket, of course)


----------



## miriammarquez

Yolanda Foster


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Yolanda Foster


Gold?


----------



## Luxchic77

Miroslava Duma (left), Instagram


----------



## Suzie

miriammarquez said:


> Yolanda Foster



I love her new hairdo and her casual style.


----------



## luckylove

Suzie said:


> I love her new hairdo and her casual style.



Love her too! I hope that she is feeling better; she has had a rough go lately.


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## mcpro

can anyone ID Kim's shoes thanks[emoji3]


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## simone72

That Constance is to die for!!


----------



## jula

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3153143
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone ID Kim's shoes thanks[emoji3]



Hermès


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West jetted out of Los Angeles on Friday and headed to San Francisco, where they will be meeting with President ***** and participating in the ********ic fundraiser this evening. x17online


----------



## jula

Christrine Lagarde Managing Director of the IMF and Gerry Rice (R), Director of the IMF Communications Department, arrive to a press briefing on October 08, 2015, in Lima, Peru getty


----------



## jula

Christine Lagarde, managing director of the International Monetary Fund (IMF), speaks at a panel discussion on climate change during the World Bank Group and International Monetary Fund (IMF) annual meetings in Lima, Peru, on October 7, 2015 getty/ themalaymailonline


----------



## VickyB

miriammarquez said:


> Yolanda Foster



Yo looks terrific and she always knows just how to rock her H perfectly.  
Is that her son? He looks like Joe Jonas.


----------



## jula

VickyB said:


> Yo looks terrific and she always knows just how to rock her H perfectly.
> Is that her son? He looks like Joe Jonas.



That's Joe. He is dating Gigi.


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga makes her way through LaGuardia Airport in New York on Saturday. dailymail


----------



## VickyB

jula said:


> That's Joe. He is dating Gigi.



Jula! Of course! I forgot that Gigi is dating him! Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard



Would this be Etoupe Swift?


----------



## oh_BOY

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard



What size is this?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hermesaholic said:


> I agree wholeheartedly Mindi B.  Quite honestly I am sick of the photos of them.  They are pathetic narcissists that live a fake life in a fake world.  I know  this thread is stars with their Hermes .....but the Kardashians et al are not stars, not really.  They are simply spectacle: celebrity road kill. Vent over.



Totally agree and very well said


----------



## mcpro

jula said:


> Hermès



thanks


----------



## slongson

jula said:


> Lady Gaga makes her way through LaGuardia Airport in New York on Saturday. dailymail


I really like this look.


----------



## Maedi

Ch. Lagarde is so radiant and I like her bare legs.

Gaga looks elegant and content.


----------



## dooneybaby

jula said:


> Lady Gaga makes her way through LaGuardia Airport in New York on Saturday. dailymail


Gaga's coat is rockin'!


----------



## catsinthebag

jula said:


> Lady Gaga makes her way through LaGuardia Airport in New York on Saturday. dailymail



Call me crazy, but with the headscarf, the Kelly and the little dog, I think Gaga may be channeling those old photos of Audrey Hepburn with her little yorkie, Mr. Famous.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

catsinthebag said:


> Call me crazy, but with the headscarf, the Kelly and the little dog, I think Gaga may be channeling those old photos of Audrey Hepburn with her little yorkie, Mr. Famous.



Call me crazy, too.  I was thinking Grace Kelly.


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga stepping out of her apartment on Sunday evening (October 11) in New York City. justjared


----------



## LaenaLovely

jula said:


> Lady Gaga stepping out of her apartment on Sunday evening (October 11) in New York City. justjared



Who knew moon boots went with a K?  haha!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Hermesaholic said:


> I agree wholeheartedly Mindi B.  Quite honestly I am sick of the photos of them.  They are pathetic narcissists that live a fake life in a fake world.  I know  this thread is stars with their Hermes .....but the Kardashians et al are not stars, not really.  They are simply spectacle: celebrity road kill. Vent over.



100% agree.  They are a disgrace to the H brand all around.  I would love to know H's thoughts on them.  They certainly wear the bags out and get photographs...but yikes, stars and Hermes used to mean Grace Kelly, Jackie O, Jane Birkin...elegant and classy people.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

You have to hand it to the Kardashians:  Not many people can become famous for doing nothing.  They're laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## gracekelly

Hermesaholic said:


> I agree wholeheartedly Mindi B.  Quite honestly I am sick of the photos of them.  They are pathetic narcissists that live a fake life in a fake world.  I know  this thread is stars with their Hermes .....but the Kardashians et al are not stars, not really.  They are simply spectacle: celebrity road kill. Vent over.



+1.  What a commentary on our society that these people are held up as examples.  The only thing true here is  their belief that wearing an Hermes bag means they have good taste.  All it means is that they have the money to buy one.  No genes for good taste present.



Madam Bijoux said:


> You have to hand it to the Kardashians:  Not many people can become famous for doing nothing.  They're laughing all the way to the bank.



Yup.


----------



## gracekelly

jula said:


> Lady Gaga stepping out of her apartment on Sunday evening (October 11) in New York City. justjared



I am fine with her look...above the waist  Below is from another planet.  Have to hand it to her, she is getting her money's worth out of her Kelly!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Madam Bijoux said:


> You have to hand it to the Kardashians:  Not many people can become famous for doing nothing.  They're laughing all the way to the bank.



True. You have to give them credit for crackin' the code.


----------



## miriammarquez

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## plastic-fish

miriammarquez said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones


 
My goodness, I LOVE that woman's style, she has been looking amazing lately.  Well she's always looked great but the last few posts of CZJ have been knock outs, in my opinion.


----------



## loves

miriammarquez said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones



she's gorgeous, love everything here

the kardashians, i've nothing against them but handsdown kowtow on the brilliant manipulation re the sex tape of kim's  to get them where they are today. they are rich but not respected. 
OT. i can't even fathom living on aka i'll commit suicide if i ever had any sex tape leaked out although i'm not so stupid to even allow one to be filmed.


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> she's gorgeous, love everything here
> 
> the kardashians, i've nothing against them but handsdown kowtow on the brilliant manipulation re the sex tape of kim's  to get them where they are today. they are rich but not respected.
> OT. i can't even fathom living on aka i'll commit suicide if i ever had any sex tape leaked out although i'm not so stupid to even allow one to be filmed.




CZJ shows one how to dress with style and class. 
And I so agree with that last sentence.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Lady Gaga stepping out of her apartment on Sunday evening (October 11) in New York City. justjared


Looks like she took her bag to spa.


----------



## juliet827

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Rutherford



She always looks so great and polished. Just read the Vanity Fair article about her and her kids-- so sad.   My heart goes out to her, I can't even imagine.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## tinkerbell69

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Rutherford



Love everything about this look


----------



## perlerare

juliet827 said:


> She always looks so great and polished. Just read the Vanity Fair article about her and her kids-- so sad.   My heart goes out to her, I can't even imagine.



Love her style as well. Her persona shows in every picture I have seen of hers.


----------



## Luxchic77

Miroslava Duma, Instagram


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez goes makeup free as she heads to her car while out and about on Friday afternoon (October 16) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian seen catching a private jet out of town at the Van Nuys Airport in Van Nuys, California on October 17, 2015. zimbio


----------



## luckylove

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez goes makeup free as she heads to her car while out and about on Friday afternoon (October 16) in New York City. justjared



I love that she gets quite a bit of use from her H pieces, and I appreciate that she is confident enough to run around sans make up... Yet I must say, her outfit does nothing for her in any way.


----------



## Luxchic77

Morgan Stewart, Instagram


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Luxchic77 said:


> Morgan Stewart, Instagram
> View attachment 3163872


 
Best celebrity picture ever!
At the Philadelphia zoo, we can't get close enough to the Giraffes to touch them.


----------



## MadMadCat

luckylove said:


> I love that she gets quite a bit of use from her H pieces, and I appreciate that she is confident enough to run around sans make up... Yet I must say, her outfit does nothing for her in any way.



She could be auditioning for a Santa part.


----------



## luckylove

MadMadCat said:


> She could be auditioning for a Santa part.



 It seems to be one her favorite "cozy" looks.  I don't think I would want anyone to capture my image in my dreadful "cozy" looks.  Luckily I don't step outside in them! Anyway, gorgeous woman, with gorgeous H, despite the Santa sweats!:


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## Mindi B

^^^How cute is THAT?!


----------



## aizawamegamill

miriammarquez said:


> Mel B




Is this bag her Rose lipstick one under a perfect lighting to maximize the color to its fullest? Or she got a new one which a different color?


----------



## jula

Bradley Cooper and Irina Shayk touching down at Charles de Gaulle Airport on Saturday (October 24) in Paris, France. justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Bradley Cooper and Irina Shayk touching down at Charles de Gaulle Airport on Saturday (October 24) in Paris, France. justjared



Have never seen IS with a croc B, hmmm ~ sure is pretty. 

J Lo in her Santa suit, this post had me ROFLing. 
Sorry, it is difficult to be a fan of hers.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have never seen IS with a croc B, hmmm ~ sure is pretty.
> 
> J Lo in her Santa suit, this post had me ROFLing.
> *Sorry, it is difficult to be a fan of hers.*


*
*
That's putting it lightly, lol!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Alessandra Ambrosio, Instagram (eonline)


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian seen catching a private jet out of town at the Van Nuys Airport in Van Nuys, California on October 17, 2015. zimbio



I like this B on Kim the best. That box leather is tdf!


----------



## LaenaLovely

duna said:


> [/B]
> That's putting it lightly, lol!!



I'm not sure which B I'm lusting about, the birkin or the Bradley...haha


----------



## sonaale

LaenaLovely said:


> I'm not sure which B I'm lusting about, the birkin or the Bradley...haha



+1 hahaha


----------



## perlerare

LaenaLovely said:


> I'm not sure which B I'm lusting about, the birkin or the Bradley...haha




May be *B*oth  ???


----------



## Miffy8

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde delivers a speech during the G20 finance ministers meeting in Turkey, on September 4, 2015 in Ankara. getty




Tres chic, she makes me want a Bolide in my life, ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Chloe302225

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have never seen IS with a croc B, hmmm ~ sure is pretty.
> 
> J Lo in her Santa suit, this post had me ROFLing.
> Sorry, it is difficult to be a fan of hers.


 
Well further back in this thread you can see Irina carry it multiple times. It is not a new acquisition.


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton is seen out shopping on October 29, 2015.


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Munn stepped out for lunch together on Thursday in West Hollywood, California


----------



## miriammarquez

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## LeahLVoes

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton is seen out shopping on October 29, 2015.



I love this.

The Birkin is tdf...


----------



## Blue Rain

miriammarquez said:


> Victoria Silvstedt




Pretty. Is her B ultraviolet or anemone?


----------



## lady786

I would like to know that too [emoji4]


----------



## aizawamegamill

Blue Rain said:


> Pretty. Is her B ultraviolet or anemone?




Judging by the second pic, anemone most likely.


----------



## Blue Rain

aizawamegamill said:


> Judging by the second pic, anemone most likely.




Thanks. It looks fabulous in both lightings.


----------



## TankerToad

Love these pictures 
Love the 35 size on all four of these women 
Still my favorite size in a Birkin
Thanks for these photos


----------



## aizawamegamill

Blue Rain said:


> Thanks. It looks fabulous in both lightings.




I can't agree more. My friend rack ordered an anemone 35. Now it's sitting in my home waiting for her to pick up.  I took a pic both in and out of the Hermes boutique. I guess the yellow lighting in the store made it very ultraviolet and purple.  And the bright sunshine made it more tosca.  Anemone is definitely a very very magic color.


----------



## kellyh

is nikkis birkin gold?


----------



## miriammarquez

Is this a Birkin?  Kyle Richards


----------



## chicinthecity777

miriammarquez said:


> Is this a Birkin?  Kyle Richards



no?


----------



## 26Alexandra

No, it's definitely not a Birkin.


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, lordie, I hope not.  It looks like a Birkin had a fling with a Boho bag at Coachella and this is the resulting offspring.


----------



## luckylove

Mindi B said:


> Ooooh, lordie, I hope not.  It looks like a Birkin had a fling with a Boho bag at Coachella and this is the resulting offspring.



I literally spit my water out as I laughed!!


----------



## Mindi B

That is my goal.  Unless the spat-out water damaged an electronic device, in which case I deny any and all involvement.


----------



## simone72

miriammarquez said:


> Is this a Birkin?  Kyle Richards


That'a a Larettamia "Laretta" bag that she sells at her Kyle by Alene too store


----------



## Mindi B

Eeesh.  If you're going to create a new bag, CREATE A NEW BAG--not this Birkin mash-up.  
Sorry. Back to topic.


----------



## juliet827

Mindi B said:


> Ooooh, lordie, I hope not.  It looks like a Birkin had a fling with a Boho bag at Coachella and this is the resulting offspring.


----------



## atomic110

Mindi B said:


> Ooooh, lordie, I hope not.  It looks like a Birkin had a fling with a Boho bag at Coachella and this is the resulting offspring.



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; that's so funny! Hahaha....


----------



## slongson

Mindi B said:


> Ooooh, lordie, I hope not.  It looks like a Birkin had a fling with a Boho bag at Coachella and this is the resulting offspring.



Sorry, I know we are suppose to get back to the topic, but, I was laughing so hard I almost feel out of my chair!


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Be careful!  We can't have members choking on water and falling off furniture!  (Note to self: I must use this power only for good.)


----------



## Chloe302225

Kendall Jenner


----------



## VickyB

miriammarquez said:


> Is this a Birkin?  Kyle Richards



Anybody have an ID on her boots? TIA!


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## wantitneedit

^um, no.  Those pants should be a scarf pattern, not genie pants....nice bag though


----------



## miriammarquez

Jordana Brewster


----------



## duna

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Lopez



OMG


----------



## MadMadCat

wantitneedit said:


> ^um, no.  Those pants should be a scarf pattern, not genie pants....nice bag though



she is proving once more that she needs a pants consultant.


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Lopez



I am all for her bringing curves back in style after years of the skinny bodies that were in style a la Kate Moss, etc., but what is this outfit, wth, I am truly at a loss for words?! Nice B though.


----------



## miriammarquez

Looks like Khloe got a new Birkin


----------



## sandbag

miriammarquez said:


> Looks like Khloe got a new Birkin


Gorgeous Birkin! She looks so different - like a different person. Is it just her hair or lips or makeup or weight loss or what? 
She looks great, just really different.


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## dooneybaby

Mindi B said:


> Ooooh, lordie, I hope not.  It looks like a Birkin had a fling with a Boho bag at Coachella and this is the resulting offspring.


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## dooneybaby

miriammarquez said:


> Victoria Silvstedt


I am soooo going to copy this outfit tomorrow. Especially the boots! (My herbag will have to do.)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sandbag said:


> Gorgeous Birkin! She looks so different - like a different person. *Is it just her hair or lips or makeup or weight loss or what? *  She looks great, just really different.



All of the above.


----------



## Blue Rain

miriammarquez said:


> Looks like Khloe got a new Birkin




I would reward myself with a new gorgeous B too if I could lose weight like she did. Awesome!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Kendall Jenner



I loves me some baby Birkin!!


----------



## shoeshopaholic

QnBee9 said:


>



Is this a 25cm birkin? Or is there a smaller size. Thank you!


----------



## perlerare

shoeshopaholic said:


> is this a 25cm birkin? Or is there a smaller size. Thank you!



25

Love her jacket. 
The B I am not so sure....But well, its hermes after all.


----------



## miriammarquez

Pamela Anderson


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## gracekelly

BirkinDenmark said:


> Crown Princess Mary of Denmark



I don't think I have ever seen her wear Hermes before.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

gracekelly said:


> I don't think I have ever seen her wear Hermes before.


I've just seen her with this one. I believe she received it as a present, but there has been a bit of a media stir about it because it's exotic. Well i think it's lovely.


----------



## gracekelly

BirkinDenmark said:


> I've just seen her with this one. I believe she received it as a present, but there has been a bit of a media stir about it because it's exotic. Well i think it's lovely.



I agree, but I could see how she might get into trouble over it.


----------



## plastic-fish

Okay, not a bag, shoes or scarf, but cute pic of North West and her cousin Penelope, she's on the H blanket.  Hoping it's the real deal, not a lot to see to authenticate but again, a cute photo from US Magazine November 13, 2015.


----------



## jula

^
sweet pic. 



Sylvie Meis and André Borchers sylvievandervaartstyle


----------



## jula

Managing Director of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) Christine Lagarde attends the L20 / B20 joint Summit held prior to the G20 Leaders' Summit, in Antalya, Turkey on November 15, 2015. getty


----------



## Mindi B

jula said:


> ^
> sweet pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sylvie Meis and André Borchers sylvievandervaartstyle



They are both attractive people and are probably lovely to know, but they look completely ridiculous, IMO.  Not the pose, the clothes.


----------



## gracekelly

jula said:


> Managing Director of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) Christine Lagarde attends the L20 / B20 joint Summit held prior to the G20 Leaders' Summit, in Antalya, Turkey on November 15, 2015. getty



The earrings?  Sorry, what was she thinking?  Not professional looking and unattractive.


----------



## perlerare

plastic-fish said:


> Okay, not a bag, shoes or scarf, but cute pic of North West and her cousin Penelope, she's on the H blanket.  Hoping it's the real deal, not a lot to see to authenticate but again, a cute photo from US Magazine November 13, 2015.




Innocent kids used as business fuel. I don't like that. At all.


----------



## perlerare

gracekelly said:


> The earrings?  Sorry, what was she thinking?  Not professional looking and unattractive.



If you look closely, you will find the matching Silver "ethnic" cuff. Of well, if that's her only faux pas, I can forgive her.


----------



## 27leborse

They certainly are a departure from her usual style. But my first thought on the earrings and cuff was that the fine silver filigree work might be an attempt on her part to honor the history of that Turkish art form, since the talks are in Turkey. If so, for that I admire her even more&#128522;


----------



## Hermesaholic

gracekelly said:


> The earrings?  Sorry, what was she thinking?  Not professional looking and unattractive.


dreadful


----------



## louboutal

gracekelly said:


> The earrings?  Sorry, what was she thinking?  Not professional looking and unattractive.




Lol completely agreed!


----------



## Chloe302225

Gigi Hadid


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Chloe302225 said:


> Gigi Hadid



Those jeans are not flattering.


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Those jeans are not flattering.



True, but she is so young and gorgeous, I can kind of forgive her for it!


----------



## Mindi B

That's sort of the point of the so-called "Mom jean."  The wearer is saying, "If I can rock THESE, I must be GORgeous!"


----------



## luckylove

Mindi B said:


> That's sort of the point of the so-called "Mom jean."  The wearer is saying, "If I can rock THESE, I must be GORgeous!"



yep!


----------



## miriammarquez

Sharon Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## Encore Hermes

The Jenners in Sydney


----------



## sydgirl

Encore Hermes said:


> The Jenners in Sydney



I'm no expert but something about her Birkin looks off...I might be wrong and its perhaps the lighting??


----------



## honhon

sydgirl said:


> I'm no expert but something about her Birkin looks off...I might be wrong and its perhaps the lighting??


i think it has been folded in the luggage.  you can see the folding line


----------



## sydgirl

honhon said:


> i think it has been folded in the luggage.  you can see the folding line



That must be it... Why would you do that?!?! &#128552; 
Back to topic!


----------



## Mindi B

Why, especially, would people who travel on private planes with unlimited luggage allowance do that?!


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Gigi Hadid



MUCH better.  :okay:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Gigi Hadid


Love her boots


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara was seen leaving a Los Angeles spa on Tuesday, ahead of her rumoured wedding to Joe Manganiello on Sunday dailymail


----------



## perlerare

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara was seen leaving a Los Angeles spa on Tuesday, ahead of her rumoured wedding to Joe Manganiello on Sunday dailymail



Lovely lady, lovely bag. 
Not a fan of the matchy-matchy bag/shoes thing, though.


----------



## Luxchic77

Irina Shayk, Instagram


----------



## atomic110

Luxchic77 said:


> Irina Shayk, Instagram
> View attachment 3192369



Like her look, so effortless


----------



## Mindi B

Difference number 1,024 between me and Ms. Shayk: In a restaurant offering "coffee and dessert," I would have more than a cup of coffee.
Sigh.


----------



## bluerosespf

jula said:


> Sofia Vergara was seen leaving a Los Angeles spa on Tuesday, ahead of her rumoured wedding to Joe Manganiello on Sunday dailymail


Never been a fan of Ghillies, but that bag is magnificent.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Irina Shayk, Instagram
> View attachment 3192369


Casual chic


----------



## carabelli888

jula said:


> ^
> sweet pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sylvie Meis and André Borchers sylvievandervaartstyle


I didn't realize she's so short.


----------



## perlerare

carabelli888 said:


> I didn't realize she's so short.



Petite ?


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner spotted picking up some groceries on Friday dailymail


----------



## jula

IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde meets students at Georgetown University, School of Foreign Service in Qatar. November 9, 2015 flickr - Carré en carré


----------



## jula

Gigi Hadid stepped out looking tired and dishevelled on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Lori Loughlin was spotted shopping at Bristol Farms on Friday. dailymail


----------



## plastic-fish

Chrissy Teigen November 15th, 2015 - Us Magazine


----------



## JWiseman

plastic-fish said:


> Chrissy Teigen November 15th, 2015 - Us Magazine



Love it! She's stunning! The perfect winter outfit, IMO!


----------



## Mindi B

And she's pregnant, darn it!  Amazing.  I guess happiness will do that for a gal.


----------



## Miffy8

Sorry if you have seen this before but I am posting an old (new to me) photo of Kate Moss carrying the Picotin. As it is impossible for me to get a B or K where I live (planning for a Paris trip next summer!) I have been looking at other H bags and although I have never taken a liking to the Picotin - this blue jean (?) has stolen my heart. Love how Kate carries it as well. Think this may be my next bag! [emoji7] (source: daily mail)


----------



## perlerare

Miffy8 said:


> Sorry if you have seen this before but I am posting an old (new to me) photo of Kate Moss carrying the Picotin. As it is impossible for me to get a B or K where I live (planning for a Paris trip next summer!) I have been looking at other H bags and although I have never taken a liking to the Picotin - this blue jean (?) has stolen my heart. Love how Kate carries it as well. Think this may be my next bag! [emoji7] (source: daily mail)
> View attachment 3205943



Very lovely , I agree.


----------



## eagle1002us

jula said:


> IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde meets students at Georgetown University, School of Foreign Service in Qatar. November 9, 2015 flickr - Carré en carré


 


Love the chandelier earrings especially.   It looks very cool to see a woman of her position and dignity to wear fun accessories.  


And the rest of the outfit is cool, too.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde meets students at Georgetown University, School of Foreign Service in Qatar. November 9, 2015 flickr - Carré en carré


Love her


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Upton


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## Mindi B

Gosh, her little girl is a cherub, isn't she? What a cutie.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Katy Perry


----------



## Fleur1

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner spotted picking up some groceries on Friday dailymail



Poor bag


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner spotted picking up some groceries on Friday dailymail





Fleur1 said:


> *Poor bag*



Are you talking about the Birkin or Kylie?


----------



## Kendall BC

jula said:


> IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde meets students at Georgetown University, School of Foreign Service in Qatar. November 9, 2015 flickr - Carré en carré



Is that a stole or CSGM? Looks amazing on her.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Are you talking about the Birkin or Kylie?


haha


----------



## Miss World

Heather Dubrow wearing a Hermes Jypsiere Bag on the tv show, _The Real Housewives of Orange County_. She owns some of the nicest handbags.


----------



## Miss World

Sorry for the blurry pics, but these are screen shots from the show. Here is Heather Dubrow wearing a Hermes Birkin bag on tv show, _The Real Housewives of Orange County._


----------



## Radissen

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Are you talking about the Birkin or Kylie?



Hahaha that's too funny &#128546;


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian is seen out in Beverly Hills on December 17, 2015. zimbio


----------



## jula

Petra Stunt-Ecclestone in London with her daughter (December 19) dailymail


----------



## jula

Elle Macpherson turned heads in a sheer white top as she attended Art Basel in Miami Beach on Wednesday (December 3) dailymail


----------



## jula

Elle MacPherson put her trim pins on display in a pair of fitted leather pants as she attended the Art Basel event in Miami on Thursday (December 17) dailymail


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> Petra Stunt-Ecclestone in London with her daughter (December 19) dailymail



I am pretty sure that is not an H strap, and she is rocking it!


----------



## jula

ms.kim said:


> is that a stole or csgm? Looks amazing on her.



csgm


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## miriammarquez

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner was spotted leaving skincare clinic Epionein Beverly Hills on Sunday dailymail


----------



## Kendall BC

jula said:


> csgm



Thank you, jula!


----------



## eagle1002us

jula said:


> Managing Director of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) Christine Lagarde attends the L20 / B20 joint Summit held prior to the G20 Leaders' Summit, in Antalya, Turkey on November 15, 2015. getty


 


I've seen a pix of her with chandelier earrings before, probably in tpf.   Her dress is so restrained, even the B is a subdued color, and her makeup is minimal.   I think the earrings are a nod to her femininity, something fun to wear.   Otherwise, she's really wearing a uniform and I imagine that gets really dull real fast.   and the point that the earrings may be a nod to Turkish silverwork is a good one.


----------



## lovely64

jula said:


> Elle Macpherson turned heads in a sheer white top as she attended Art Basel in Miami Beach on Wednesday (December 3) dailymail




Love her B&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;


----------



## lovely64

Encore Hermes said:


> Maybe it's a jolly lolly type?




Lol!!!!


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum spotted at an In-N-Out burger location in Los Angeles on Monday dailymail


----------



## carls888

jula said:


> Petra Stunt-Ecclestone in London with her daughter (December 19) dailymail



Awesome strap can anyone ID it please?


----------



## beekmanhill

carls888 said:


> Awesome strap can anyone ID it please?



Looks like Valentino.

http://www.handbagkitty.com/stylish-fendi-valentino-handbag-straps-2016/


----------



## lady786

beekmanhill said:


> Looks like Valentino.
> 
> http://www.handbagkitty.com/stylish-fendi-valentino-handbag-straps-2016/


yes it is Valentino


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster seen in workout gear in Los Angeles on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Sylvie Meis spotted in Berlin sylvievandervaartstyle


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Kris Jenner was spotted leaving skincare clinic Epionein Beverly Hills on Sunday dailymail



I may not love her but she looks great and her B is out of this world.


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk keeps it cool and casual as she makes her way out of the gym after a workout on Monday (December 21) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster seen in workout gear in Los Angeles on Tuesday dailymail


She's super thin now ahhhh


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Irina Shayk keeps it cool and casual as she makes her way out of the gym after a workout on Monday (December 21) in Los Angeles. justjared



Love her sunnies, any ID on them?


----------



## LakeLake

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love her sunnies, any ID on them?



I'm thinking maybe Celine? I can juuust make out the dots on the temples, and the width of the arm is right for the brand...


----------



## nicole0612

jula said:


> Petra Stunt-Ecclestone in London with her daughter (December 19) dailymail




What is this bag? I love everything about it!


----------



## jula

Recently engaged actress Eva Longoria arrives at LAX airport in Los Angeles, with her new fiance Jose Baston, on December 24, 2015. zimbio


----------



## HGT

jula said:


> Recently engaged actress Eva Longoria arrives at LAX airport in Los Angeles, with her new fiance Jose Baston, on December 24, 2015. zimbio




Dear ladies, what's the color of that Blue? Thanks!?


----------



## Hermesaddictt

HGT said:


> Dear ladies, what's the color of that Blue? Thanks!?


I think it is bleu de Prusse.


----------



## jula

Chrissy Teigen and John Legend were spotted departing from LAX in Los Angeles, California on December 25, 2015. zimbio


----------



## HGT

Hermesaddictt said:


> I think it is bleu de Prusse.




Thanks!


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## beekmanhill

Is that a Cavalleria d'Etriers on Chelsea?  And could it possibly be a Tyger peeping out of Hillary's coat?  I can't see it well


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

beekmanhill said:


> Is that a Cavalleria d'Etriers on Chelsea?  And could it possibly be a Tyger peeping out of Hillary's coat?  I can't see it well



He had a shopping spree in Paris.  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sgCa_G1qAZ8


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> He had a shopping spree in Paris.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sgCa_G1qAZ8



Oh, thanks, didn't know that.


----------



## MadMadCat

beekmanhill said:


> Is that a Cavalleria d'Etriers on Chelsea?  And could it possibly be a Tyger peeping out of Hillary's coat?  I can't see it well



I think that Hillary's is a Zebra pegasus. I've the same CW.


----------



## beekmanhill

MadMadCat said:


> I think that Hillary's is a Zebra pegasus. I've the same CW.



I think you are correct.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I still think it's Tyger Tyger.


----------



## honhon

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I still think it's Tyger Tyger.


i agree


----------



## Notorious Pink

honhon said:


> i agree




Me three. You can easily see which part of the Tyger's back is peeking out


----------



## MadMadCat

Yep, you ladies are correct. What was i thinking?! [emoji1]


----------



## perfumegirl01

BBC said:


> Me three. You can easily see which part of the Tyger's back is peeking out




Me four.  Bill's got great taste in scarves (and watches).  I'm surprised he went into Hermes during election year though.


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I still think it's Tyger Tyger.



Wow Hermes Nuttnut, that is a beautiful cw.  If I bought a second one, that might be it.  Now I think you are correct.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

beekmanhill said:


> Wow Hermes Nuttnut, that is a beautiful cw.  If I bought a second one, that might be it.  Now I think you are correct.



You're the one who first noticed it!!


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster enjoyed a leisurely stroll with her husband Andrew Form and their son Julian in Brentwood, California. dailymail


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

beekmanhill said:


> Wow Hermes Nuttnut, that is a beautiful cw.  *If I bought a second one, that might be it.*  Now I think you are correct.



That's what I said after I bought my first Tyger Tyger.   Then I bought it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> That's what I said after I bought my first Tyger Tyger.   Then I bought it.



Haha, the colors pull you in and you can't get out.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner Kelly Ado Backpack


----------



## Blue Rain

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner Kelly Ado Backpack


 
Where is it? All I see is her big bootie. Just kidding !!


----------



## Freckles1

Blue Rain said:


> Where is it? All I see is her big bootie. Just kidding !!




I die


----------



## QnBee9

I didn't know there was such thing as a Kelly backpack. You learn something new every day.


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner in St. Barts dailymail


----------



## carls888

beekmanhill said:


> Looks like Valentino.
> 
> http://www.handbagkitty.com/stylish-fendi-valentino-handbag-straps-2016/





lady786 said:


> yes it is Valentino




Thank you beautifuls xoxo


----------



## QnBee9

Bella Thorne with her bf Gregg Sulkin


----------



## jula

Victoria Silvstedt showd off her bikini body in an all-white number in St. Barts on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## jula

QnBee9 said:


> Bella Thorne with her bf Gregg Sulkin



Uhmm, QnBee, I think you wanted to post this picture....


----------



## QnBee9

I didn't post that? It is showing up as that on my screen.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Kris Jenner in St. Barts dailymail



Have come to the conclusion that regardless of my opinion of her, she is loving life and it shows.

Now back to topic, mods.


----------



## sydgirl

jula said:


> Kris Jenner in St. Barts dailymail



Is that a menthe b in the 2nd pic on the left?


----------



## jula

QnBee9 said:


> I didn't post that? It is showing up as that on my screen.



Showed up as something totally different on mine...


Eva Longoria emerged with freshly curled hair on Thursday from a salon in Beverly Hills, California. dailymail


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk arrives to a private residence on Thursday (December 31) in Malibu, Calif justjared


----------



## jula

Katie Cassidy  hanging out on the beach on Wednesday (December 30) in Miami, Fla. justjared


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner boarding a yacht in St Barts dailymail - Flots et Frontaux, Harmonie Hat hermes


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kris Jenner boarding a yacht in St Barts dailymail - Flots et Frontaux, Harmonie Hat hermes



Showing off her bikini body.


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Showing off her bikini body.




Ummm her cover up needs adjusting in that first pic. Gross


----------



## bagidiotic

jula said:


> Kris Jenner boarding a yacht in St Barts dailymail - Flots et Frontaux, Harmonie Hat hermes



Dear kris
What are you  thinking 
What are you trying to  prove

Thanks  jula


----------



## periogirl28

jula said:


> Kris Jenner boarding a yacht in St Barts dailymail - Flots et Frontaux, Harmonie Hat hermes



Omg I wish I didn't see that!


----------



## doves75

jula said:


> Kris Jenner boarding a yacht in St Barts dailymail - Flots et Frontaux, Harmonie Hat hermes




OMG!!! I'm speechless


----------



## Birdonce

She's 60 and has had 6 children. I'm no fan of hers but I won't bodyshame her. She looks perfectly fine.


----------



## Mindi B

Birdonce said:


> She's 60 and has had 6 children. I'm no fan of hers but I won't bodyshame her. She looks perfectly fine.



My first reaction was "Ick."  Then I thought, what the heck is wrong with me?  Do *I* look like a supermodel?  I agree with you, Birdonce.  She's not dressing for the paps; she's on vacation.  The outfit is fab.  Hermes St. Barth must love her!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> *My first reaction was "Ick."  Then I thought, what the heck is wrong with me?  Do I look like a supermodel?*  I agree with you, Birdonce.  She's not dressing for the paps; she's on vacation.  The outfit is fab.  Hermes St. Barth must love her!



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mindi b said:


> my first reaction was "ick."  then i thought, what the heck is wrong with me?  Do *i* look like a supermodel?  I agree with you, birdonce.  She's not dressing for the paps; she's on vacation.  The outfit is fab.  Hermes st. Barth must love her!




+1.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> My first reaction was "Ick."  Then I thought, what the heck is wrong with me?  Do *I* look like a supermodel?  I agree with you, Birdonce.  She's not dressing for the paps; she's on vacation.  The outfit is fab.  Hermes St. Barth must love her!



I agree totally. But I also think the first photo was shot at a particularly unflattering angle, too.


----------



## wantitneedit

Birdonce said:


> She's 60 and has had 6 children. I'm no fan of hers but I won't bodyshame her. She looks perfectly fine.



:urock: that is all.


----------



## juliet827

etoupebirkin said:


> I agree totally. But I also think the first photo was shot at a particularly unflattering angle, too.



I was just going to say that too. I'll bet that from the front and with her cover-up, uh, adjusted a bit, she looks perfectly fine. I'm not sure I'd want to see myself from that angle.


----------



## nana845

^ plus it was sweet of her gentleman companion to adjust the top. Very gallant.


----------



## Dany_37

Mindi B said:


> My first reaction was "Ick."  Then I thought, what the heck is wrong with me?  Do *I* look like a supermodel?  I agree with you, Birdonce.  She's not dressing for the paps; she's on vacation.  The outfit is fab.  Hermes St. Barth must love her!


----------



## Mindi B

nana845 said:


> ^ plus it was sweet of her gentleman companion to adjust the top. Very gallant.



ITA!  I hadn't noticed that's what he was doing, but you are totally correct.  How sweet, indeed!  I love my DH, but he wouldn't notice if my cover-up fell clean off.


----------



## carrera993

Mindi B said:


> ITA!  I hadn't noticed that's what he was doing, but you are totally correct.  How sweet, indeed!  I love my DH, but he wouldn't notice if my cover-up fell clean off.



This is what I noticed too and my first thought was what a sweet and caring gesture. 
Cute comment about your DH.


----------



## Luxchic77

Eva Longoria, Instagram, eonline


----------



## bluerosespf

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster enjoyed a leisurely stroll with her husband Andrew Form and their son Julian in Brentwood, California. dailymail



Late to the game, but every time I see a picture of Jordana Brewster I always think how much I love her understated style. She's part of the reason I bought my first Evelyn after writing the bag off. I had to Google her to see why she's in the stars thread because I've never seen a Fast and Furious movie.


----------



## chessmont

bluerosespf said:


> Late to the game, but every time I see a picture of Jordana Brewster I always think how much I love her understated style. She's part of the reason I bought my first Evelyn after writing the bag off. I had to Google her to see why she's in the stars thread because I've never seen a Fast and Furious movie.


She was also in the short-lived "Dallas" reboot on tv


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster headed out for lunch in a cosy-looking coat, with a friend on Tuesday in a chilly West Hollywood dailymail


----------



## jula

Chrissy Teigen and John Legend hold hands while heading through LAX Airport on Friday (January 1) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Chrissy Teigen and John Legend hold hands while heading through LAX Airport on Friday (January 1) in Los Angeles. justjared



They're adorable.


----------



## Mindi B

They are, aren't they?  Hope they're as happy as they seem.  The B works prefectly with her pared-down look.


----------



## Mindi B

Um, "perfectly."  That would be "perfectly."  :shame:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> Um, "perfectly."  That would be "perfectly."  :shame:



I didn't even notice - LOL!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, I clearly didn't either.   Whoops.  I know it doesn't really matter, but I used to be a copyeditor and things like that just. . . RANKLE.


----------



## jula

Chrissy Teigen stepped out in the Californian sunshine for a walk in Palm Springs dailymail


----------



## jula

Kendall Jenner was spotted in Los Angeles on Sunday dailymail


----------



## dooneybaby

jula said:


> Chrissy Teigen and John Legend hold hands while heading through LAX Airport on Friday (January 1) in Los Angeles. justjared


Their baby is going to be cute, cute, cute!


----------



## jula

Nicole Scherzinger at the Queensland Tennis Centre in Brisbane dailymail


----------



## Luvquality

I'm happy to see so many of the Birkens being worn without the "bat wings," which is a look I've never liked.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Luvquality said:


> I'm happy to see so many of the Birkens being worn without the "bat wings," which is a look I've never liked.



I've never liked it either.


----------



## bagidiotic

Luvquality said:


> I'm happy to see so many of the Birkens being worn without the "bat wings," which is a look I've never liked.











Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I've never liked it either.



+3
Worst if they  are  buckle up
Like bringing  out for showing  off
Iykwim


----------



## H. for H.

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster headed out for lunch in a cosy-looking coat, with a friend on Tuesday in a chilly West Hollywood dailymail



She needs to put away the Purell hand sanitizer.


----------



## beekmanhill

Martha Stewart in Hermes jacket and bag.  From today's New York Times.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

beekmanhill said:


> Martha Stewart in Hermes jacket and bag.  From today's New York Times.


What's  in the other hand?


----------



## beekmanhill

LOUKPEACH said:


> What's  in the other hand?



Cookies for her driver.


----------



## carrera993

H. for H. said:


> She needs to put away the Purell hand sanitizer.



:lolots: Had to go back and look at the photo -- don't know how I missed that. 
Good eyes H for H.


----------



## 30gold

Martha looks good.  I had to laugh when it was posted Martha had cookies in her hand for her driver.  too funny!


----------



## 30gold

Martha is looking good here.  Cookies for her driver (too funny!)


----------



## Pazdzernika

jula said:


> Chrissy Teigen stepped out in the Californian sunshine for a walk in Palm Springs dailymail




Love this look - wish I were somewhere warm enough to wear this right now! Can anyone ID her sunnies?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

beekmanhill said:


> Cookies for her driver.


OH thank you


----------



## H. for H.

carrera993 said:


> :lolots: Had to go back and look at the photo -- don't know how I missed that.
> Good eyes H for H.


A good friend of mine always carries a purell like that.  She always laugh when I take it off her bag.


----------



## beekmanhill

LOUKPEACH said:


> OH thank you



There was a little spread about the rich and famous who eat at the Four Seasons for lunch, because it is relocating in the summer after a gazillion years at its current location.  SHe was one of them; and I guess she got the cookies in there.  I'd sort of think she'd have a bag though, being Martha.    She looks hot, love the jacket.


----------



## ebonyone

jula said:


> Kris Jenner boarding a yacht in St Barts dailymail - Flots et Frontaux, Harmonie Hat hermes



If you look at the picture Kory was pulling the cover up down.


----------



## miriammarquez

Looks like Kylie has a Kelly


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Macpherson


----------



## RMR

miriammarquez said:


> Elle Macpherson


What's the color of Elle's Birkin please ?


----------



## New-New

jula said:


> Nicole Scherzinger at the Queensland Tennis Centre in Brisbane dailymail



Who's that guy she with tho?


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## perlerare

RMR said:


> What's the color of Elle's Birkin please ?



Matte Niloticus Havanne. 
( an early one)


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Reese Witherspoon



Is that the Apple watch?


----------



## mahalagirl

Encore Hermes said:


> The Jenners in Sydney


This birkin only has one metal feet....or maybe the picture is not clear?


----------



## Kaya7

....and Bradley Cooper? I Love that bag


----------



## RMR

perlerare said:


> Matte Niloticus Havanne.
> ( an early one)


Thank you perlerare


----------



## Kaya7

jula said:


> On Monday night Khloe Kardashian, 31, and pro basketball player James Harden, 25, appeared to confirm rumours of a romance as they were spotted on an intimate dinner date in Calabasas, California dailymail



She is 31? 
Not 40? She looks older.


----------



## Kaya7

audreylita said:


> Courtesy Marjorie_Harvey Instagram:



B bag is dream, bit this B is amazing.


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> There was a little spread about the rich and famous who eat at the Four Seasons for lunch, because it is relocating in the summer after a gazillion years at its current location.  SHe was one of them; and I guess she got the cookies in there.  I'd sort of think she'd have a bag though, being Martha.    She looks hot, love the jacket.



I read that article too and she said she always brings cookies for her driver when she goes out to lunch.  I liked how totally up front she was about her ensemble.  I did enjoy Henry Kissinger's response ever more


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gracekelly said:


> I read that article too and she said she always brings cookies for her driver when she goes out to lunch.  I liked how totally up front she was about her ensemble.  I did enjoy Henry Kissinger's response ever more



Loved this brief NYTimes article, a fun read from beginning to end. Martha looks amazing considering her age, simply amazing.


----------



## Keren16

I agree.  It was a lot of fun reading.  I immediately was drawn to Martha.  Love her style.  I always feel (rightfully or wrongfully) she has a sense of humor about herself.  After  her I looked at Henry Kissinger's reply.  Quick & to the point!


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford dailymail


----------



## Notorious Pink

beekmanhill said:


> There was a little spread about the rich and famous who eat at the Four Seasons for lunch, because it is relocating in the summer after a gazillion years at its current location.  SHe was one of them; and I guess she got the cookies in there.  I'd sort of think she'd have a bag though, being Martha.    She looks hot, love the jacket.




OMG....DH wasn't kidding. He said they were moving....that is our most favorite restaurant and the space is the best ever...we try to go every month or two. It is a special piece of New York City and I will be so sad when it is gone, they will not be able to recreate anything like this.

Anyone who is in NYC, you MUST go before they move.


----------



## Monceau

BBC said:


> OMG....DH wasn't kidding. He said they were moving....that is our most favorite restaurant and the space is the best ever...we try to go every month or two. It is a special piece of New York City and I will be so sad when it is gone, they will not be able to recreate anything like this.
> 
> Anyone who is in NYC, you MUST go before they move.


It truly is the end of an era, the Four Seasons is such a part of my NY DNA. Brasserie is closing as well, so the Seagram Building owners have ruined the property. These are the same people who decided to ditch the Picasso...


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> OMG....DH wasn't kidding. He said they were moving....that is our most favorite restaurant and the space is the best ever...we try to go every month or two. It is a special piece of New York City and I will be so sad when it is gone, they will not be able to recreate anything like this.
> 
> Anyone who is in NYC, you MUST go before they move.



I have had some really great lunches there next to the pool.  Great people watching too!  I always loved picking out the famous authors lunching there.  They can take their practice of  fantastic service and wonderful food wherever they end up.  It will be interesting to see what the new space looks like.


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> I have had some really great lunches there next to the pool.  Great people watching too!  I always loved picking out the famous authors lunching there.  They can take their practice of  fantastic service and wonderful food wherever they end up.  It will be interesting to see what the new space looks like.


I used to work at Lever Brothers, across the street.  Oh my friends and I loved sitting at the fabulous bar to drink and people watch.  It will never be duplicated.  

On a similar note, they began tearing down the beautiful Lutece townhouse last week.  It has been empty for years.  So sad to see the wrecking ball.   It and two adjacent buildings (one another wonderful restaurant The Leopard) will be replaced by GUESS WHAT, a high rise.


----------



## Luxchic77

Morgan Stewart, Instagram


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> I used to work at Lever Brothers, across the street.  Oh my friends and I loved sitting at the fabulous bar to drink and people watch.  It will never be duplicated.
> 
> On a similar note, they began tearing down the beautiful Lutece townhouse last week.  It has been empty for years.  So sad to see the wrecking ball.   It and two adjacent buildings (one another wonderful restaurant The Leopard) will be replaced by GUESS WHAT, a high rise.



OMG!  Lutece!  Remember eating there a thousand years ago!


----------



## miriammarquez

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## MsHermesAU

miriammarquez said:


> Mariska Hargitay



I wonder if they planned to wear the same top? lol


----------



## Luxchic77

Kylie Jenner, Instagram


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster is spotted out running errands in West Hollywood, California on January 11, 2016. zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Kris Jenner


----------



## jula

Kyle Richards out in West Hollywood on Monday with her daughter Portia dailymail


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian joined her sister Kendall and their friend Hailey Baldwin at The Nice Guy in West Hollywood on Monday dailymail


----------



## TC1

miriammarquez said:


> Chrissy Teigen


 
I love this scarf!!, can anyone ID please?


----------



## gracekelly

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



Is there a shot of the coat eating the bag?


----------



## jula

TC1 said:


> I love this scarf!!, can anyone ID please?



Saint Laurent
http://www.ysl.com/de/shop-product/für-sie/accessoires-aus-seide-quadratische-schals-bandana-carre-aus-rotem-und-weissem-kaschmir-und-seidenetamin-mit-aufgedrucktem-paisley-muster_cod46359958db.html#section=women_silk
http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-bandana-print-étamine-scarf-503816857.html?utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-gf3g1ZeMVBS8Etd2aTT3qA&utm_source=J84DHJLQkR4


----------



## TC1

jula said:


> Saint Laurent
> http://www.ysl.com/de/shop-product/...-muster_cod46359958db.html#section=women_silk
> http://www.barneys.com/saint-lauren...gf3g1ZeMVBS8Etd2aTT3qA&utm_source=J84DHJLQkR4


 
Jula, you are a gem. many thanks!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Chrissy Teigen





TC1 said:


> Jula, you are a gem. many thanks!



The Hermes giant bandana is similar.  I love it in the Eperon d'Or pattern.


----------



## Suzie

miriammarquez said:


> Mariska Hargitay



That's Hillary Swank isn't it?


----------



## duna

gracekelly said:


> Is there a shot of the coat eating the bag?



LOL, good point!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Is there a shot of the coat eating the bag?



LOL!


----------



## victoria2014

jula said:


> Kourtney Kardashian joined her sister Kendall and their friend Hailey Baldwin at The Nice Guy in West Hollywood on Monday dailymail


oh wow love her Jige... have the exact same colour


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> Is there a shot of the coat eating the bag?



BWAHAHA, you can't buy taste. 

And she wore that in LA!


----------



## miriammarquez

Suzie said:


> That's Hillary Swank isn't it?



Yes the person next to Mariska is Hilary Swank


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian at LAX dailymail


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian spotted in NYC dailymail


----------



## jula

TC1 said:


> Jula, you are a gem. many thanks!



You're welcome!


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard.


----------



## RMR

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## **Chanel**

RMR said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3240364
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240365



Love her croc B., the color suits her and seems a perfect neutral.
Great jewelry stack too.
Now, if she would only hire a good stylist, she could look much better IMO.


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Her face is plastic.  They all have so much work done it's hard to look at their faces


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Luxchic77

Kylie Jenner, Instagram


----------



## luckylove

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## QnBee9

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



Okay, I never thought I would say this in my lifetime, but I am officially jealous of Kylie Jenner. This bag is beautiful.


----------



## MSO13

QnBee9 said:


> Okay, I never thought I would say this in my lifetime, but I am officially jealous of Kylie Jenner. This bag is beautiful.



Don't be jealous, she totally borrowed it from her mommy


----------



## Madam Bijoux

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner


 


No diamond hardware?  Are they having financial difficulties?


----------



## Gixxer

Madam Bijoux said:


> No diamond hardware?  Are they having financial difficulties?



Hahahahaha


----------



## Rami00

Madam Bijoux said:


> No diamond hardware?  Are they having financial difficulties?


----------



## QnBee9

MrsOwen3 said:


> Don't be jealous, she totally borrowed it from her mommy



LOL, good observation!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> No diamond hardware?  Are they having financial difficulties?


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## Mindi B

^^^I probably will regret asking, but who makes her parka?  It's awesome.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> ^^^I probably will regret asking, but who makes her parka?  It's awesome.




Not sure, but it does look like one of the ones made by SAM. When I was researching fur-lined parkas, only the ones by SAM have that waxy look.

http://sam-nyc.com/women/parkas/


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, BBC!  Love those, whether that's what Irina is wearing or not--thank you so much for the link!  Wonder if they'll go on sale. . . .


----------



## Dany_37

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian



Khloe looks amazing!  That bag is TDF!!!  I don't care what work she's had done, she's not the first and certainly not the last, but body wise, she is in the best shape of her life!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## jula

Nicky Hilton stepped out in New York on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner meets with Scott Disick for lunch at Peddlers Fork restaurant in Calabasas, Calif. justjared


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Nicky Hilton stepped out in New York on Wednesday dailymail



I have the same Kelly, but with khaki green canvas.  That's pretty much where the similarities between me and Mrs. Rothschild end.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## frou frou

Luxchic77 said:


> Kylie Jenner, Instagram
> View attachment 3240655



Haven't got a clue who any of the   people are . 
 This must be one of the worst , an example of poor posture and uncouth manners.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

frou frou said:


> Haven't got a clue who any of the   people are .
> This must be one of the worst , an example of poor posture and uncouth manners.



I'm guessing she doesn't care.  She's become a money machine just like her sisters.  The Momager gets 10%, so I'm sure she doesn't care either.  The bag is definitely gorgeous.

:back2topic:


----------



## Monceau

frou frou said:


> Haven't got a clue who any of the   people are .
> This must be one of the worst , an example of poor posture and uncouth manners.


I've never watched any of these reality shows. Like disco, I expected it to be a short lived phenomenon, but I guess I was wrong on that front! I do fear that this sort of exposure will damage the Hermes brand - too much exposure and guilt by association. At some point, there will be a backlash to all of this conspicuous materialism. The irony is that the Hermes ethic is reserved and refined - Hermes is so subtle and under the radar and the Kardashians are clearly the opposite. Alas, this is a Stars and Hermes thread, and they aren't making them like Grace Kelly and Audrey Hepburn anymore!


----------



## Monceau

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, BBC!  Love those, whether that's what Irina is wearing or not--thank you so much for the link!  Wonder if they'll go on sale. . . .


I think Barneys had these on sale last year, so you might check end of Feb or March.
Yves Salomon makes a great parka as well.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Monceau!  I'll keep my eyes open. . . .


----------



## frou frou

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm guessing she doesn't care.  She's become a money machine just like her sisters.  The Momager gets 10%, so I'm sure she doesn't care either.  The bag is definitely gorgeous.
> 
> :back2topic:



double poste


----------



## frou frou

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm guessing she doesn't care.  She's become a money machine just like her sisters.  The Momager gets 10%, so I'm sure she doesn't care either.  The bag is definitely gorgeous.
> 
> :back2topic:



Who are those two women ?
I know I'm living in the dark ages, or maybe the golden age, but when did money become synonymous with style ?


----------



## pursecrzy

There are threads in the celebrity forum for the Kardashians if you want more info. Or Goolge them. 

Please :back2topic:


----------



## Luvquality

Monceau, I'm in agreement with you on all counts!


----------



## Luxchic77

Kylie Jenner, Instagram


----------



## MsHermesAU

monceau said:


> i've never watched any of these reality shows. Like disco, i expected it to be a short lived phenomenon, but i guess i was wrong on that front! I do fear that this sort of exposure will damage the hermes brand - too much exposure and guilt by association. At some point, there will be a backlash to all of this conspicuous materialism. The irony is that the hermes ethic is reserved and refined - hermes is so subtle and under the radar and the kardashians are clearly the opposite. Alas, this is a stars and hermes thread, and they aren't making them like grace kelly and audrey hepburn anymore!



+1!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard





Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard.



Am I correct in guessing this is a K25, not 28? I love the size!


----------



## megt10

Monceau said:


> I've never watched any of these reality shows. Like disco, I expected it to be a short lived phenomenon, but I guess I was wrong on that front! I do fear that this sort of exposure will damage the Hermes brand - too much exposure and guilt by association. At some point, there will be a backlash to all of this conspicuous materialism. The irony is that the Hermes ethic is reserved and refined - Hermes is so subtle and under the radar and the Kardashians are clearly the opposite. Alas, this is a Stars and Hermes thread, and they aren't making them like Grace Kelly and Audrey Hepburn anymore!



+1! Well said.


----------



## gracekelly

frou frou said:


> Haven't got a clue who any of the   people are .
> This must be one of the worst , an example of poor posture and uncouth manners.



No kidding.



Monceau said:


> I've never watched any of these reality shows. Like disco, I expected it to be a short lived phenomenon, but I guess I was wrong on that front! I do fear that this sort of exposure will damage the Hermes brand - too much exposure and guilt by association. At some point, there will be a backlash to all of this conspicuous materialism. The irony is that the Hermes ethic is reserved and refined - Hermes is so subtle and under the radar and the Kardashians are clearly the opposite. Alas, this is a Stars and Hermes thread, and they aren't making them like Grace Kelly and Audrey Hepburn anymore!



I thought I was the only one who ignored this drivel.  If you threw the name Slim Aarons out at any of them, they wouldn't have a clue and I don't think he would have been caught dead taking a picture of any of them


----------



## Keren16

Monceau said:


> I've never watched any of these reality shows. Like disco, I expected it to be a short lived phenomenon, but I guess I was wrong on that front! I do fear that this sort of exposure will damage the Hermes brand - too much exposure and guilt by association. At some point, there will be a backlash to all of this conspicuous materialism. The irony is that the Hermes ethic is reserved and refined - Hermes is so subtle and under the radar and the Kardashians are clearly the opposite. Alas, this is a Stars and Hermes thread, and they aren't making them like Grace Kelly and Audrey Hepburn anymore!




Your post says it all!  I've never watched these shows either.  They don't seem "real" to me.


----------



## Cordeliere

I know everyone is sick of Kylie, but I thought she looked very nice in this pic.  What size is this Birkin?


----------



## H. for H.

Cordeliere said:


> I know everyone is sick of Kylie, but I thought she looked very nice in this pic.  What size is this Birkin?



Looks like a B25.


----------



## Kaya7

madam bijoux said:


> no diamond hardware?  Are they having financial difficulties?



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Cordeliere

H. for H.

I am kind of lusting for a 25, but have heard people comment about them looking like a child's purse on them.   Thought this looked nicely proportional on her, so I doubted myself in thinking it was a 25.  Thanks for the verification.


----------



## Keren16

cordeliere said:


> i know everyone is sick of kylie, but i thought she looked very nice in this pic.  What size is this birkin?




+1


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Richie


----------



## beekmanhill

frou frou said:


> Haven't got a clue who any of the   people are .
> This must be one of the worst , an example of poor posture and uncouth manners.



From frou, consider yourself very fortunate.  

In the U.S., one cannot ignore their presence.


----------



## ladysarah

frou frou said:


> Haven't got a clue who any of the   people are .
> This must be one of the worst , an example of poor posture and uncouth manners.



:true:


----------



## chicinthecity777

beekmanhill said:


> From frou, consider yourself very fortunate.
> 
> In the U.S., one cannot ignore their presence.



I feel your pain! the only place I see them is here and that's bad enough...

ETA: No disrespect to people who posting those photos. I enjoy them nonetheless! Thank you!


----------



## jmen

beekmanhill said:


> From frou, consider yourself very fortunate.
> 
> In the U.S., one cannot ignore their presence.


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> I feel your pain! the only place I see them is here and that's bad enough...
> 
> ETA: No disrespect to people who posting those photos. I enjoy them nonetheless! Thank you!


 
I have never seen these peeps on TV only pics of them on tpf.  I don't pay for cable and haven't for years; I stream everything, no commercials.  I don't waste my brain matter or money to watch people who get paid to make fools of themselves.   We all do foolish things but do we get paid to do so?  Why should they?  End of rant (for now).


----------



## Dany_37

While I&#8217;m not a fan of the Kardashians, I do love to see their Hermes collections.  I&#8217;m not that invested in them to bash them every time a picture is shown of them though because at the end of the day, whether it be Hermes or any other brand, they have a right to purchase as many Birkin&#8217;s or any other Hermes bag as anyone else.  I don&#8217;t think Hermes is concerned about them tarnishes their brand, otherwise they wouldn&#8217;t own so many.  I think the Hermes brand will live on and be loved just as it always has been regardless as to who is purchasing it.  The Kardashian&#8217;s are who they are and they aren&#8217;t going anywhere anytime soon whether we love them or hate them.  I&#8217;m in the Hermes Forum to &#8220;ogle&#8221; and love on the brand, not judge those who choose to carry.  Just my humble opinion.  Sorry mods&#8230;back to topic!


----------



## Dany_37

Cordeliere said:


> I know everyone is sick of Kylie, but I thought she looked very nice in this pic.  What size is this Birkin?



Love the bag and the sunglasses.  Anyone know the designer of the sunglasses?


----------



## frou frou

beekmanhill said:


> From frou, consider yourself very fortunate.
> 
> In the U.S., one cannot ignore their presence.



Yes I'm lucky !!!!  We have some pond life too though


----------



## Cordeliere

Dany_37 said:


> Love the bag and the sunglasses.  Anyone know the designer of the sunglasses?


Looking at the studs, I first thought they would be from the Valentino Rockstud collection.  Did a search and couldn't find any that large or that had studs along the nose.   So no clue.


----------



## frou frou

Dany_37 said:


> While I&#8217;m not a fan of the Kardashians, I do love to see their Hermes collections.  I&#8217;m not that invested in them to bash them every time a picture is shown of them though because at the end of the day, whether it be Hermes or any other brand, they have a right to purchase as many Birkin&#8217;s or any other Hermes bag as anyone else.  I don&#8217;t think Hermes is concerned about them tarnishes their brand, otherwise they wouldn&#8217;t own so many.  I think the Hermes brand will live on and be loved just as it always has been regardless as to who is purchasing it.  The Kardashian&#8217;s are who they are and they aren&#8217;t going anywhere anytime soon whether we love them or hate them.  I&#8217;m in the Hermes Forum to &#8220;ogle&#8221; and love on the brand, not judge those who choose to carry.  Just my humble opinion.  Sorry mods&#8230;back to topic!



*Dany *  Every opinion is valid , we are just lucky to live in a society where we can have one.

And , back to topic.


----------



## Dany_37

frou frou said:


> *Dany *  Every opinion is valid , we are just lucky to live in a society where we can have one.
> 
> And , back to topic.


 
Yep but the Kardashian bashing has been .  They have a whole forum dedicated to them for that!


----------



## **Chanel**

An oldie but I love the expression on her face. Like she is at Hermès and hears 'no' for an answer when asking for a new bag.
"What...wait......how do you mean you don't have a Birkin in stock?"


----------



## gracekelly

**Chanel** said:


> An oldie but I love the expression on her face. Like she is at Hermès and hears 'no' for an answer when asking for a new bag.
> "What...wait......how do you mean you don't have a Birkin in stock?"



Or..."what do you mean you can't accept my bag for a spa because it is fake"


----------



## sydgirl

gracekelly said:


> Or..."what do you mean you can't accept my bag for a spa because it is fake"



Is it a fake? Didnt think jlo would carry a fake... 
Or am i totally misunderstanding your comment and you're just saying a caption for her expression. .? Lol if so apologies. ..lol brain not functioning today!


----------



## Dany_37

Monceau said:


> Love the bag but not feeling the blue lace top...



Yeah I agree,  but that bag is everything!! It kind of looks like she's doing a slick flip of the bird to the paps too but I know she's too classy for that


----------



## gracekelly

sydgirl said:


> Is it a fake? Didnt think jlo would carry a fake...
> Or am i totally misunderstanding your comment and you're just saying a caption for her expression. .? Lol if so apologies. ..lol brain not functioning today!



I was making a joke.


----------



## sydgirl

gracekelly said:


> I was making a joke.



Sorry... brain not computing today lol


----------



## Mindi B

JLo has the face a celebrity makes just before they say, "Do you know who I AM?"
That bordeaux croc on Maria, wowza.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kylie Jenner, Instagram


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Luxchic77 said:


> Kylie Jenner, Instagram
> View attachment 3246499



Where did the beautiful diamond ring go?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Luxchic77 said:


> Kylie Jenner, Instagram
> View attachment 3246499





**Chanel** said:


> An oldie but I love the expression on her face. Like she is at Hermès and hears 'no' for an answer when asking for a new bag.
> "What...wait......how do you mean you don't have a Birkin in stock?"



I get that facial expression whenever I open a door and someone jumps in front of me.


----------



## miriammarquez

This is a joke right????


----------



## JWiseman

miriammarquez said:


> This is a joke right????



I've never seen anything like this, ever. I would totally rock that in a 40cm, although, I would probably choose a traditional leather for the trim over exotic, even though I would love some croco/gator trim!  

Anyone have any info on this piece??!!


----------



## akela08

miriammarquez said:


> This is a joke right????


 

I love it..
it make BIRKIN different .
thank u.


----------



## MsHermesAU

miriammarquez said:


> This is a joke right????



Not a fan!! I'm really surprised H would make a bag like this


----------



## kat99

I like the camo too - they've made camo ones before, including for employees


----------



## Cyph3r

miriammarquez said:


> This is a joke right????



Love it! Brings out the inner soldier esp. if one battles for Birkins and Kelly's year after year.


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi B said:


> JLo has the face a celebrity makes just before they say, "Do you know who I AM?"
> That bordeaux croc on Maria, wowza.



Or it would do if the botox injections allowed!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hillary loves her Tyger Tyger shawl.


----------



## Notorious Pink

miriammarquez said:


> This is a joke right????




I have no problem with camouflage - just THAT camouflage. That has to be the worst pattern I've ever seen....it looks like a dying plant!!! And it's supposed to look random, not repeat exactly the same on the side...there is something wrong with this.... &#129300;


----------



## Mindi B

BBC said:


> I have no problem with camouflage - just THAT camouflage. That has to be the worst pattern I've ever seen....it looks like a dying plant!!! And it's supposed to look random, not repeat exactly the same on the side...there is something wrong with this.... &#129300;



BBC, you perfectly put into words exactly what I was thinking.  I can believe Hermes might do camo for a VIP, but THIS camo is, as you say, bad in every way.  I think this is not an Hermes bag, or it has had some after-market, non-Hermes intervention.


----------



## Dany_37

miriammarquez said:


> This is a joke right????



I would totally rock this as a 50cm...as luggage.  Not a handbag though. But I'll give her credit for being different.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> This is a joke right????



It's government issued.


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Hillary loves her Tyger Tyger shawl.



Great color for Hillary.


----------



## doves75

miriammarquez said:


> This is a joke right????




I like camo but not in this pattern. I think Valentino makes a better camo pattern. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## miriammarquez

EJ Johnson


----------



## atomic110

doves75 said:


> i like camo but not in this pattern. I think valentino makes a better camo pattern. [emoji6][emoji6]


+1


----------



## perfumegirl01

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Hillary loves her Tyger Tyger shawl.




Think it was a present from bill.  I saw a clip when he was shopping at Hermes. I do love this colorway and especially on hers so at least he chose well.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

perfumegirl01 said:


> Think it was a present from bill.  I saw a clip when he was shopping at Hermes.  I do love this colorway and especially on hers so at least he chose well.



Yes, Bill went on a shopping spree at Hermes in Paris.


----------



## Cyph3r

miriammarquez said:


> EJ Johnson



Wow, he lost so much weight! Looks great!


----------



## onemorebag

I found this pic online for the camouflage Birkin. Must say I like the design better than Heidi's.


----------



## Mindi B

Overall placement of color is better than on Heidi's, but I am gobsmacked that Hermes would have chosen such a HUGE camo pattern.  It seems completely out of scale for the bag.  I love camo but this is a big mistake in my eyes.


----------



## pretty99

i like this camo from David Gan


----------



## chicinthecity777

onemorebag said:


> I found this pic online for the camouflage Birkin. Must say I like the design better than Heidi's.



I am no fan of camouflage or green but someone I don't mind this bag. Thanks for posting.


----------



## etoupebirkin

miriammarquez said:


> EJ Johnson



He looks fantastic and his birkin is just stunning!!!!


----------



## marbella8

onemorebag said:


> I found this pic online for the camouflage Birkin. Must say I like the design better than Heidi's.



Funnily, I googled camo birkin as well after seeing her photo here, and hers somehow only has little pieces of croc on the bottom corners?
To be honest, I think the bag suits her style.


----------



## Mindi B

pretty99 said:


> i like this camo from David Gan



This one I like: trompe l'oeil camo composed of horses!  Very Hermes.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pretty99 said:


> i like this camo from David Gan



This is a good one!


----------



## jula

Demi Lovato is seen departing on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on January 20, 2016. zimbio


----------



## mlemee

onemorebag said:


> I found this pic online for the camouflage Birkin. Must say I like the design better than Heidi's.



Different, I like it, it's cool


----------



## mlemee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Don't be jealous, she totally borrowed it from her mommy



I've seen 13/14 year old girls in Gstaad, Switzerland wearing Kellys. Casually slung over shoulders, probably mum's, probably not


----------



## MSO13

mlemee said:


> I've seen 13/14 year old girls in Gstaad, Switzerland wearing Kellys. Casually slung over shoulders, probably mum's, probably not



Oh I don't doubt there's kids with Kellys but this photo was Kylie taking a photo of her mom's Croc B IMO. I know she's got a lot of stuff but I don't think this bag was hers to keep. 

I would have totally rocked a vintage K when I was 14 if I had access to one!


----------



## miriammarquez

Not sure if this is an Hermes wallet or not. Bella Hadid


----------



## miriammarquez

Penelope Disick has a better purse collection than I do.


----------



## JWiseman

pretty99 said:


> i like this camo from David Gan





Mindi B said:


> This one I like: trompe l'oeil camo composed of horses!  Very Hermes.



I agree, love that the camo print is made out of horses...how VERY Hermes!


----------



## periogirl28

miriammarquez said:


> Penelope Disick has a better purse collection than I do.



Er that's not from Hermes...


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> er that's not from hermes...



+ 1.


----------



## perlerare

JWiseman said:


> I agree, love that the camo print is made out of horses...how VERY Hermes!



Its an actual scarf print from H !


----------



## Mindi B

You're right! It was used in the men's scarf line, wasn't it?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

perlerare said:


> Its an actual scarf print from H !





Mindi B said:


> You're right! It was used in the men's scarf line, wasn't it?



Ex Libris en Camouflage gavroche







I love how the letters look the same as real army lettering.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

miriammarquez said:


> Penelope Disick has a better purse collection than I do.



I hope she doesn't spill her soda on it.


----------



## miriammarquez

Behati


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Behati


Wow.  Very cool.


----------



## miriammarquez

Dorothy Wang


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford is seen at LAX (Jan. 22, 2016) zimbio


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio spotted Charles de Gaulle Airport in Paris on Friday dailymail


----------



## JWiseman

miriammarquez said:


> Dorothy Wang



Nice black birdie!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> Kelly Rutherford is seen at LAX (Jan. 22, 2016) zimbio


Kelly sure loves her Evelyne


----------



## simone72

From Jay Rutlands Instagram (Tamara Ecclestones husband) looks like some is getting a new bag is this color glycine?


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard..


----------



## Monceau

LOUKPEACH said:


> Kelly sure loves her Evelyne


She seems to be wearing it high. I always wear mine lower cross body, like at the hip.
I guess her way is more secure, but it looks a little off to me.


----------



## Monceau

simone72 said:


> From Jay Rutlands Instagram (Tamara Ecclestones husband) looks like some is getting a new bag is this color glycine?


That does look like glycine and it's a beauty!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Monceau said:


> She seems to be wearing it high. I always wear mine lower cross body, like at the hip.
> I guess her way is more secure, but it looks a little off to me.


Me too!


----------



## marbella8

Monceau said:


> She seems to be wearing it high. I always wear mine lower cross body, like at the hip.
> I guess her way is more secure, but it looks a little off to me.



Me too- I wear it low, but higher is more comfy when I don't want it to bounce around. Maybe that's why. She really loves that Étoupe Evelyne of hers.


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner spotted at the Troubadour in West Hollywood, California, on Saturday dailymail


----------



## miriammarquez

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## Julide

miriammarquez said:


> Marjorie Harvey



I think she is such a beautiful woman, I am not always a fan of her style but I love her taste in bags! I haven't seen one yet I didn't like!


----------



## purplepoodles

miriammarquez said:


> Irina Shayk




Fabulous everyday winter look!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Julide said:


> I think she is such a beautiful woman, I am not always a fan of her style but I love her taste in bags! I haven't seen one yet I didn't like!



I agree! She is a beautiful lady with a bag collection that is absolutely TDF! She has fantastic taste in bags.


----------



## miriammarquez

Marjorie Harvey via Instagram with the Egee Clutch


----------



## luckylove

miriammarquez said:


> Marjorie Harvey via Instagram with the Egee Clutch



What's wrong with me?? I am lusting after the shoes!! I guess, i must turn in my H membership now!!


----------



## simone72

Roxy Sowlaty (Rich kids of BH) Instagram wasn't sure if to post in stars or socialites


----------



## simone72

Lisa Hochstein Real Housewives of Miami


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Marjorie Harvey via Instagram with the Egee Clutch


Those shoes!!!


----------



## simone72

Another one from her Instagram


----------



## simone72

Another one


----------



## simone72

Sorry don't know how to post  multiple pics in one post


----------



## luckylove

simone72 said:


> Another one



Loving her Craie Kelly! She looks like she has had even more "work" done...


----------



## JWiseman

simone72 said:


> Lisa Hochstein Real Housewives of Miami



Love this color, but how much work has she had done?! Almost unrecognizable!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, sadly I'd say her face overshadows everything else, even the lovely bags.  She can't possibly be old enough to have "needed" anything like that much alteration.  I want to  the surgeon who agreed to do that work.


----------



## Monceau

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, sadly I'd say her face overshadows everything else, even the lovely bags.  She can't possibly be old enough to have "needed" anything like that much alteration.  I want to  the surgeon who agreed to do that work.


There was some blurb on yahoo yesterday about women who take their infant children to plastic surgeons for purely cosmetic procedures, a tragic statement if ever there was one...


----------



## Rami00

Monceau said:


> There was some blurb on yahoo yesterday about women who take their infant children to plastic surgeons for purely cosmetic procedures, a tragic statement if ever there was one...



 :cry:


----------



## simone72

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, sadly I'd say her face overshadows everything else, even the lovely bags.  She can't possibly be old enough to have "needed" anything like that much alteration.  I want to  the surgeon who agreed to do that work.


Her husband!!! I know off topic but she's always posting procedures on her instagram and her snapchat such as lasers botox fillers etc


----------



## Keren16

JWiseman said:


> Love this color, but how much work has she had done?! Almost unrecognizable!




Fortunately, not everyone in Miami looks like this.  There are some "real" people


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luckylove said:


> *What's wrong with me?? I am lusting after the shoes!! I guess, i must turn in my H membership now!!*



*luckylove*, I was thinking the exact same thing ~ those CLs are gorgeous.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

simone72 said:


> Her husband!!! I know off topic but she's always posting procedures on her instagram and her snapchat such as lasers botox fillers etc



Her HUSBAND? Shows how much I know!!!


----------



## simone72

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Her HUSBAND? Shows how much I know!!!


Yes Dr Hochstein Plastic Surgeon here in Miami :lolots::lolots:


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian cut a casual figure as she left filming for _Kocktails With Khloe_ on Monday night dailymail


----------



## chicinthecity777

Monceau said:


> There was some blurb on yahoo yesterday about women who take their infant children to plastic surgeons for purely cosmetic procedures, a tragic statement if ever there was one...



This is the saddest thing for the children! Well the thing is you can't just "cosmetic surgery" your DNA! These parents have a lot of done themselves and they are getting addicted to it!


----------



## marbella8

Monceau said:


> There was some blurb on yahoo yesterday about women who take their infant children to plastic surgeons for purely cosmetic procedures, a tragic statement if ever there was one...



So sad, what happened to building our kids' self confidence, so they are happy from the inside. I deal with the superficial-beauty issue here in Orange County way too much, so sad.

Back-to-topic- I love her bamboo Birkin, but the CDC looks like a loose bangle, looks wrong on
her.


----------



## jula

Scott Disick wrapped his arm around Kris Jenner as they got ready to attend a taping of Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles on Monday. dailymail


----------



## jula

Daphne Guinness - Sortie du défilé Haute Couture Schiaparelli Printemps 2016 à Paris, le 25 janvier 2016 purepeople


----------



## Notorious Pink

jula said:


> Daphne Guinness - Sortie du défilé Haute Couture Schiaparelli Printemps 2016 à Paris, le 25 janvier 2016 purepeople




[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; Just awesome.

I was thinking the same as above about that really fake-looking lady. DH is a dentist who does dental implants and sinus lifts, and he can tell from up close who has done what. He says a lot of this sort of look is makeup too on top of the surgery, and that up close from a medical perspective, their faces are really a mess. Kind of like a Monet, IYKWIM.


----------



## rainneday

jula said:


> Daphne Guinness - Sortie du défilé Haute Couture Schiaparelli Printemps 2016 à Paris, le 25 janvier 2016 purepeople



She is always, always fabulous! Thanks for sharing this picture!


----------



## Hermesaholic

jula said:


> Scott Disick wrapped his arm around Kris Jenner as they got ready to attend a taping of Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles on Monday. dailymail


Kris Jenner got a new chin and nose


----------



## VickyB

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh I don't doubt there's kids with Kellys but this photo was Kylie taking a photo of her mom's Croc B IMO. I know she's got a lot of stuff but I don't think this bag was hers to keep.
> 
> I would have totally rocked a vintage K when I was 14 if I had access to one!



The Kardashian's always bag share and then many of the exotics vanish never to be seen again. I suspect that they have a "lease" deal with some re sale vendor. I'm sure they own many bags but just not all the ones they are snapped with.


----------



## VickyB

miriammarquez said:


> Not sure if this is an Hermes wallet or not. Bella Hadid



It's a PM Jige. I have a few and they are such great little bags!


----------



## VickyB

miriammarquez said:


> Penelope Disick has a better purse collection than I do.



Looks like something is off with that bag..........


----------



## VickyB

jula said:


> Kris Jenner boarding a yacht in St Barts dailymail - Flots et Frontaux, Harmonie Hat hermes



Her cover up needs a cover up!!!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesaholic said:


> Kris Jenner got a new chin and nose



She sure has, *Hermesaholic*! 

WIth that being said, she looks better than she has in years ~ and love her exotic B.


----------



## Mindi B

Hermesaholic said:


> Kris Jenner got a new chin and nose



Did she?  Since this wasn't the first thing I noticed in the picture (I noticed the B first, of course!), I'd say this might be a rare example of "good work" that doesn't draw attention to itself.


----------



## luckylove

Mindi B said:


> Did she?  Since this wasn't the first thing I noticed in the picture (I noticed the B first, of course!), I'd say this might be a rare example of "good work" that doesn't draw attention to itself.



She does look refreshed to me as well.  Though her nose might be a little small for her face now IMHO.  Regardless, the H collection is always stunning.


----------



## simone72

VickyB said:


> The Kardashian's always bag share and then many of the exotics vanish never to be seen again. I suspect that they have a "lease" deal with some re sale vendor. I'm sure they own many bags but just not all the ones they are snapped with.


I know they purchase from Prive Porter I wonder if they lease their bags out to them too


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Daphne Guinness - Sortie du défilé Haute Couture Schiaparelli Printemps 2016 à Paris, le 25 janvier 2016 purepeople



Wonderful Daphne!! Has she always had different coloured eyes, or is it her latest gimmick??


----------



## jula

^
gimmick


Another one of Daphne Guinness at Haute Couture Week in Paris vogue


----------



## miriammarquez

Naya Rivera


----------



## meridian

Naya's bag always looks pristine


----------



## Luxchic77

Morgan Stewart, Instagram


----------



## rainneday

duna said:


> Wonderful Daphne!! Has she always had different coloured eyes, or is it her latest gimmick??



I thought it might have been a nod to David Bowie.


----------



## duna

rainneday said:


> I thought it might have been a nod to David Bowie.



I thought of that too!


----------



## rainneday

duna said:


> I thought of that too!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

rainneday said:


> I thought it might have been a nod to David Bowie.



Interesting thought.  Very likely.


----------



## jula

Rich Kids of Beverly Hills star EJ Johnson, 23, made quite the statement in sheer ensemble while out in West Hollywood. He was joined by co-star Morgan Stewart. dailymail


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian left TV studios on Wednesday after filming her new show Kocktails With Khloe in Burbank, California. dailymail


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## marbella8

So interesting to compare the celebrities carrying Bs v Ks as in the photo of the Kardashian v the Hilton above. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian left TV studios on Wednesday after filming her new show Kocktails With Khloe in Burbank, California. dailymail




After seeing this, my prayer tonight is that the Kardashian clan will become enamoured of another brand and that images like this will soon fade from our memory...


----------



## Monceau

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton


She looks terrific, and I love the combo k.


----------



## Birdonce

https://instagram.com/p/BBG0_S1AP18/ bloggers count? Damsel in Dior


----------



## Monceau

I think Khloe is going for the Linda Blair look, circa Roller Boogie:


----------



## marbella8

Monceau said:


> After seeing this, my prayer tonight is that the Kardashian clan will become enamoured of another brand and that images like this will soon fade from our memory...



You read my mind, I wrote and the edited the last sentence of my comment. The Kardashians have ruined the image of the Birkin for me. I really wish something more expensive than Hermes is created so they decide to use that brand. I must say that she loves that exotic B, and it does suit her.


----------



## rainneday

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Interesting thought.  Very likely.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Yikes to EJ. .

Cheers to Nicky...


----------



## sydgirl

Monceau said:


> I think Khloe is going for the Linda Blair look, circa Roller Boogie:
> 
> View attachment 3255523



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; omg i almost spat my drink out!  Lol


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Monceau said:


> I think Khloe is going for the Linda Blair look, circa Roller Boogie:
> 
> View attachment 3255523


hahahaha


----------



## gracekelly

marbella8 said:


> You read my mind, I wrote and the edited the last sentence of my comment. The Kardashians have ruined the image of the Birkin for me. I really wish something more expensive than Hermes is created so they decide to use that brand. I must say that she loves that exotic B, and it does suit her.



They are just perfect examples of people who think that wearing this brand gives them the patina of class.  When you see the rest of what they wear and how they wear it,  that says it all.


----------



## miriammarquez

Heidi Klum clashing in camouflage. We can still see you.


----------



## Miss Al

^ She is *over *camouflaged. :devil:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian left TV studios on Wednesday after filming her new show Kocktails With Khloe in Burbank, California. dailymail



No denim jumpsuits for me. Ever. 

Of course, that B is gorgeous but my thoughts echo some of the other postings here about H and the K family. 

Now back to topic!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Heidi Klum clashing in camouflage. We can still see you.


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Heidi Klum clashing in camouflage. We can still see you.



Talk about overdoing it with camo  she is so gorgeous though, look at a that face, no makeup!


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Mindi B

Once, just once, I want to see Alex in a pair of proper trousers, rather than leggings.


----------



## jayjay77

jula said:


> Kelly Rutherford is seen at LAX (Jan. 22, 2016) zimbio



Love this! What color is her Evie?


----------



## jayjay77

beekmanhill said:


> Wow Hermes Nuttnut, that is a beautiful cw.  If I bought a second one, that might be it.  Now I think you are correct.



I had the exact same reaction. Love the lavender Tyger on Hilary.... I have the blue nuit and prune may need to rexplore lavande


----------



## Dany_37

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard



Love the metal toe Adidas, just bought some myself! Love how she dresses down the Kelly but still looks classy. Casually cute!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



I must say, the dogs are adorable.  

:back2topic:


----------



## MsHermesAU

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



I think this size is too big for her. I'm guessing it's a B35... a 30 would look nicer on her frame


----------



## Suzie

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner




As a whippet owner I adore her Italian greyhounds.


----------



## jula

jayjay77 said:


> Love this! What color is her Evie?



Etoupe


Naya Rivera hits the gym in West Hollywood on Monday dailymail


----------



## carabelli888

miriammarquez said:


> Heidi Klum clashing in camouflage. We can still see you.



This is too much.


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian's closet and Penelope Disick's room in Architectural Digest


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum is seen at LAX on February 1, 2016. zimbio


----------



## smurfet

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner


 
Is this orange or potiron?  Looks orange here but potiron in the picture above.


----------



## miriammarquez

Stephanie Seymour


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Stephanie Seymour



All dressed up and ready to go to......... court!!  

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...r-alcohol-rehab-center-conn-article-1.2517756


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Hermes Nuttynut, I was thinking about that, too!  Wonder if she'll pull a Martha Stewart and show up at her court date with an Hermes bag.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Hermes Nuttynut, I was thinking about that, too!  Wonder if she'll pull a Martha Stewart and show up at her court date with an Hermes bag.



The photo *miriammarquez* posted is indeed Ms. Seymour entering the courthouse with her Kelly.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...night-arrested-DUI.html#v-2116039625071807723


----------



## miriammarquez

Kris Jenner


----------



## rainneday

miriammarquez said:


> Stephanie Seymour




I love how she has incorporated just a little bit of rock-n-roll with her gloves and capelet


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Stephanie Seymour



SS looks great even for her day in court. Sad circumstance but she is heading in to it with her head held high. Love the capelet, gloves and of course the LBD.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian's closet and Penelope Disick's room in Architectural Digest





miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



Can't say that I love the K family but I do love Khloe's pristine all white closet with all of those shoes.  

Kris? Realizing that small bags are so on-trend this beautiful baby exotic B looks out of proportion on her. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mindi B

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The photo *miriammarquez* posted is indeed Ms. Seymour entering the courthouse with her Kelly.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...night-arrested-DUI.html#v-2116039625071807723



  And of course, the whole situation is really no laughing matter.  Not sure she realizes she is profoundly in the wrong. . . .


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne was spotted heading to a hairdresser in West Hollywood on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Julianne Hough stepped out for lunch on Tuesday after her successful performance on Grease: Live on Sunday night dailymail


----------



## luckylove

jula said:


> Julianne Hough stepped out for lunch on Tuesday after her successful performance on Grease: Live on Sunday night dailymail



She is adorable and her H is always nice, but this outfit is all kinds of wrong IMHO. A sweater coat with summer sandals, a cropped top and a winter scarf... It's a very mixed up menagerie.


----------



## MsHermesAU

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Kris? Realizing that small bags are so on-trend this beautiful baby exotic B looks out of proportion on her. Just sayin'.



+1 Totally agree Vigee!


----------



## bluerosespf

jula said:


> Julianne Hough stepped out for lunch on Tuesday after her successful performance on Grease: Live on Sunday night dailymail



LOVE the color combo on this Double Sens. She sure loves that model bag.


----------



## purplepoodles

jula said:


> Heidi Klum is seen at LAX on February 1, 2016. zimbio




Swoon camo birkin! An absolute dream.


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## Chloe302225

Irina Shayk


----------



## 26Alexandra

Chloe302225 said:


> Irina Shayk




That K is gorgeous!
Can anyone tell me what type of leather this would be?


----------



## sydgirl

26Alexandra said:


> That K is gorgeous!
> Can anyone tell me what type of leather this would be?



Hmm epsom?


----------



## miriammarquez

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> SS looks great even for her day in court. Sad circumstance but she is heading in to it with her head held high. Love the capelet, gloves and of course the LBD.





Mindi B said:


> And of course, the whole situation is really no laughing matter.  Not sure she realizes she is profoundly in the wrong. . . .



I thought she had got back with her husband.....or is it something else? I don't get these news in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Mindi B

duna said:


> I thought she had got back with her husband.....or is it something else? I don't get these news in my neck of the woods!


A couple of DUIs.  Not okay.  Also off-topic; sorry.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> A couple of DUIs.  Not okay.  Also off-topic; sorry.



A COUPLE of DUIs?!? This I did not know about ~ someone needs help and the Uber app on their phone. 

Now, promise, back to topic. 

Irina's K is gorgeous and she looks great. Love that pop of red with her outfit.


----------



## jula

Julianne Hough out and about in LA on Friday (February 5) justjared


----------



## thyme

miriammarquez said:


> Chiara Ferragni



love the box K! the glow...



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Kris? Realizing that small bags are so on-trend this beautiful baby exotic B looks out of proportion on her. Just sayin'.



+1



VigeeLeBrun said:


> SS looks great even for her day in court. Sad circumstance but she is heading in to it with her head held high. Love the capelet, gloves and of course the LBD.



+1


----------



## Lime

VB in London with new Birkin? What kind of B is this (suede?), never seen it before (not the best shot, the paparazzi didn't get her from the front it seems):


----------



## Luxchic77

Demi Lovato, Instagram (eonline)


----------



## DizzyFairy

According to dailymail today, old pic of Wallis Simpson, Duchess of Windsor and prince Edward


----------



## aizawamegamill

Lime said:


> VB in London with new Birkin? What kind of B is this (suede?), never seen it before (not the best shot, the paparazzi didn't get her from the front it seems):




I guess if it's not a ghillie birkin then it must be a grizzly birkin in suede and swift. I got a vert olive 35 grizzly back in 2012. K Kadashian got a gold grizzly. I know there is a blue one as well.  Never seen this color grizzly before.


----------



## duna

aizawamegamill said:


> I guess if it's not a ghillie birkin then it must be a grizzly birkin in suede and swift. I got a vert olive 35 grizzly back in 2012. K Kadashian got a gold grizzly. I know there is a blue one as well.  Never seen this color grizzly before.



Yes it's a grizzly B: I was offered one in that colour (I can't remember the name) but I turned it down as the colour is too light and I'm too clumsy!


----------



## aizawamegamill

duna said:


> Yes it's a grizzly B: I was offered one in that colour (I can't remember the name) but I turned it down as the colour is too light and I'm too clumsy!




Thank you for answering my quote.  So the suede is this light color? I agree that you did the right thing. I can tell how hard it is to maintain a suede in such a light color.


----------



## aizawamegamill

duna said:


> Yes it's a grizzly B: I was offered one in that colour (I can't remember the name) but I turned it down as the colour is too light and I'm too clumsy!




And grizzly birkin me, they are all perma brass hardware, right? Sort of a light gold color hardware. The hardware is Really bad for humid weather like in Hong Kong.


----------



## ermottina

duna said:


> Yes it's a grizzly B: I was offered one in that colour (I can't remember the name) but I turned it down as the colour is too light and I'm too clumsy!



I think is Grizzly argile (suede-swift) usually offered with permabrass hardware.


----------



## duna

aizawamegamill said:


> Thank you for answering my quote.  So the suede is this light color? I agree that you did the right thing. I can tell how hard it is to maintain a suede in such a light color.



You're welcome!

 As far as I remember, the Grizzly B also came in Bleu Thalassa, dark brown, and Fauve. They all had Permabrass H/W. There might have been a forest green aswell, but I'm not sure.


----------



## duna

ermottina said:


> I think is Grizzly argile (suede-swift) usually offered with permabrass hardware.



Yes Argile, that's it!

I would have liked a Dark grizzly B, but suede is difficult, and it was about 1000 Euros more expensive than a regular leather B.


----------



## galliano_girl

Khloe K


----------



## Lime

duna said:


> Yes it's a grizzly B: I was offered one in that colour (I can't remember the name) but I turned it down as the colour is too light and I'm too clumsy!


Thanks for the info, it does indeed seem too light, at least for some of us who think on the practical side.


----------



## [vogue]

Lime said:


> VB in London with new Birkin? What kind of B is this (suede?), never seen it before (not the best shot, the paparazzi didn't get her from the front it seems):



LOVE this picture & their outfits! That birkin looks delightful!


----------



## Dany_37

galliano_girl said:


> Khloe K



Khloe's hair and bag are amazing!!


----------



## inverved

Sophie Monk with Kelly Osbourne.


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Chiara Ferragni



This bag looks adorable on her.


----------



## marbella8

Lime said:


> VB in London with new Birkin? What kind of B is this (suede?), never seen it before (not the best shot, the paparazzi didn't get her from the front it seems):



Loving her pants!


----------



## 27leborse

duna said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> As far as I remember, the Grizzly B also came in Bleu Thalassa, dark brown, and Fauve. They all had Permabrass H/W. There might have been a forest green aswell, but I'm not sure.



The grizzly Birkin was also available in vert de Gris suede with eucalyptus trim. So pretty! I have it in a 40cm.


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) and Ambassador Susan Schwab (R) take questions after Lagarde spoke at the University of Maryland Samuel Riggs Alumni Center February 4, 2016 in Maryland. flickr


----------



## bluerosespf

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) and Ambassador Susan Schwab (R) take questions after Lagarde spoke at the University of Maryland Samuel Riggs Alumni Center February 4, 2016 in Maryland. flickr



She is my hero. Those boots! The jacket! The B! And smart and powerful. I want to be Christine Lagarde when I grow up.


----------



## aizawamegamill

27leborse said:


> The grizzly Birkin was also available in vert de Gris suede with eucalyptus trim. So pretty! I have it in a 40cm.




Wow, that is a really unique combination.  If you don't mind, Could you please share a picture for us? I would appreciate it. If you don't want to post it here, please post it in the color reference green color thread. I will go find your pic.  Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## sydgirl

My post got deleted... wondering why... ?


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (L) and Ambassador Susan Schwab (R) take questions after Lagarde spoke at the University of Maryland Samuel Riggs Alumni Center February 4, 2016 in Maryland. flickr



Love Lagarde! I wonder what size, colour and leather her B is. Any guesses?


----------



## jula

OneMoreDay said:


> Love Lagarde! I wonder what size, colour and leather her B is. Any guesses?



Gold 35


Director of the IMF Christine Lagarde in Paris just returns from the World Economic Forum in Davos on January 23, 2016. getty


----------



## english3222

jula said:


> Gold 35
> 
> 
> Director of the IMF Christine Lagarde in Paris just returns from the World Economic Forum in Davos on January 23, 2016. getty


Alezan?


----------



## Luxchic77

Bella Thorne, Instagram


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CNN's Dana Bash wears an Apple Watch with Hermes Blue Jean double tour strap.


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian posted a pic herself in a plane heading to the East Coast from LA instagram


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kourtney~ I did not even recognize her, I thought the pouty-kissy faced pics went out of style years ago. Really. 

Her black B GHW and the private jet look great.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Kourtney~ I did not even recognize her, I thought the pouty-kissy faced pics went out of style years ago. Really.
> 
> *Her black B GHW and the private jet look great.*



ITA


----------



## Luxchic77

Morgan Stewart, Instagram


----------



## carrera993

jula said:


> Gold 35
> 
> 
> Director of the IMF Christine Lagarde in Paris just returns from the World Economic Forum in Davos on January 23, 2016. getty




ohhhh, love the B, but curious what's in her Jo Malone bag.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luxchic77 said:


> Bella Thorne, Instagram
> View attachment 3267916



After seeing this picture, I am firmly convinced that no one can ever pull off a denim jumpsuit. She's stunning and has a perfect figure, and it just. does. not. work.


----------



## duna

etoupebirkin said:


> After seeing this picture, I am firmly convinced that no one can ever pull off a denim jumpsuit. She's stunning and has a perfect figure, and it just. does. not. work.



I agree, terrible!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> After seeing this picture, I am firmly convinced that no one can ever pull off a denim jumpsuit. She's stunning and has a perfect figure, and it just. does. not. work.



agree! she has a great figure but that one is making her look ... well... "cheap" for lack of better words.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoupebirkin said:


> After seeing this picture, I am firmly convinced that no one can ever pull off a denim jumpsuit. She's stunning and has a perfect figure, and it just. does. not. work.





duna said:


> I agree, terrible!!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> agree! she has a great figure but that one is making her look ... well... "cheap" for lack of better words.



She's gonna go work on her car.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> She's gonna go work on her car.


----------



## MSO13

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> She's gonna go work on her car.




while I don't think this is flattering on her as its too tight and low cut, I personally have and wear several types of boiler suits and utility style jumpsuits with my H. I like them, they're comfy and fashion forward if styled right. Not everyone works in a traditional office setting and some people earn their H working a trade-like a mechanic. 

the comments on this thread are sometimes as off putting as the Snarky/Snide comments thread.


----------



## megt10

jula said:


> Gold 35
> 
> 
> Director of the IMF Christine Lagarde in Paris just returns from the World Economic Forum in Davos on January 23, 2016. getty



She looks fabulous. Great style. I love seeing older women looking so posh.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MrsOwen3 said:


> while I don't think this is flattering on her as its too tight and low cut, I personally have and wear several types of boiler suits and utility style jumpsuits with my H. I like them, they're comfy and fashion forward if styled right. Not everyone works in a traditional office setting and some people earn their H working a trade-like a mechanic.
> 
> the comments on this thread are sometimes as off putting as the Snarky/Snide comments thread.



Lighten up.


----------



## Mindi B

The comment about denim onesies was certainly not directed at you, MrsO, and I'm sure it would never be so, as I have no doubt you wear your denim jumpsuit beautifully.  I myself have been longing for an army green jumpsuit, as a matter of fact!  But people (including me) come here and react off the tops of their heads about the pics posted.  Ms. Thorne's is too tight and not styled well (stilettos?  Uh-uh), and generally speaking, I think it takes a good eye and some thought to make any head-to-toe denim look work.  Both of which I know you bring to bear on all your fashion choices!  So, truly, it was not a personal condemnation.


----------



## TC1

MrsOwen3 said:


> while I don't think this is flattering on her as its too tight and low cut, I personally have and wear several types of boiler suits and utility style jumpsuits with my H. I like them, they're comfy and fashion forward if styled right. *Not everyone works in a traditional office setting and some people earn their H working a trade-like a mechanic. *
> 
> the comments on this thread are sometimes as off putting as the Snarky/Snide comments thread.


 
Agreed, but not Bella Thorne. She's 18 and lives with her parents.


----------



## peggioka

i can never make a jumpsuit work, let alone a denim one   how i wish to have a army green jumpsuit!  the only time that i feel at ease in the jumpsuit is vacationing in cancun 



Mindi B said:


> The comment about denim onesies was certainly not directed at you, MrsO, and I'm sure it would never be so, as I have no doubt you wear your denim jumpsuit beautifully.  I myself have been longing for an army green jumpsuit, as a matter of fact!  But people (including me) come here and react off the tops of their heads about the pics posted.  Ms. Thorne's is too tight and not styled well (stilettos?  Uh-uh), and generally speaking, I think it takes a good eye and some thought to make any head-to-toe denim look work.  Both of which I know you bring to bear on all your fashion choices!  So, truly, it was not a personal condemnation.


----------



## luckylove

peggioka said:


> i can never make a jumpsuit work, let alone a denim one   how i wish to have a army green jumpsuit!  the only time that i feel at ease in the jumpsuit is vacationing in cancun



I look lousy in them too! I wish I could do one, but they just look horrible on me...


----------



## etoupebirkin

My comment was an observation that if someone as lovely as Ms. Thorne can't pull off a denim jumpsuit, mere mortals like me have no chance. I've seen other people on this thread wear denim jumpsuits--the Kardashians among others and they can't pull it off either. The key word here is denim.

Mrs.O. I absolutely love your personal style and I never meant to criticize you.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> The comment about denim onesies was certainly not directed at you, MrsO, and I'm sure it would never be so, as I have no doubt you wear your denim jumpsuit beautifully.  I myself have been longing for an army green jumpsuit, as a matter of fact!  But people (including me) come here and react off the tops of their heads about the pics posted.  Ms. Thorne's is too tight and not styled well (stilettos?  Uh-uh), and generally speaking, I think it takes a good eye and some thought to make any head-to-toe denim look work.  Both of which I know you bring to bear on all your fashion choices!  So, truly, it was not a personal condemnation.





etoupebirkin said:


> My comment was an observation that if someone as lovely as Ms. Thorne can't pull off a denim jumpsuit, mere mortals like me have no chance. I've seen other people on this thread wear denim jumpsuits--the Kardashians among others and they can't pull it off either. The key word here is denim.
> 
> Mrs.O. I absolutely love your personal style and I never meant to criticize you.



I understand, I guess I was being too sensitive. I don't love it in this thread when people talk about who should or shouldn't be carrying H because as an "edgier" dresser, I usually identify more with the looks worn by Khloe vs Ms Lagarde. I like that everyone can make H their own. Anyway, sorry to hijack, i know this is supposed to be a fun thread. Go to the cafe and see my new vintage bag, I plan to wear her with a denim jumpsuit and my Chanel sling backs


----------



## Madam Bijoux

All jumpsuits are too complicated for me:  too many problems when having to visit the necessary.


----------



## Mindi B

That is exactly why I laugh when fashion magazines tout the jumpsuit as the perfect travel-wear, Madam!  Travel-wear?  Well, yes, if you like completely disrobing in airplane bathrooms.    Under less trying circumstances, I think they can be quite chic.


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian is seen leaving New York City on February 12, 2016. zimbio


----------



## [vogue]

^She looks fantastic with her well-used black b!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

[vogue];29827782 said:
			
		

> ^She looks fantastic with her well-used black b!



+1, can't believe that I am posting this but Kourtney with her hair pulled back, clothing that fits and her black B GHW looks lovely.

Denim jumpsuits? Bella was wearing one that was easily two sizes too small. Personally, just can't wear them and *Mrs O*, I am sure they are right on trend with your style. I am sure that you look great. 

Back to topic, mods.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Mindi B said:


> The comment about denim onesies was certainly not directed at you, MrsO, and I'm sure it would never be so, as I have no doubt you wear your denim jumpsuit beautifully.  I myself have been longing for an army green jumpsuit, as a matter of fact!  But people (including me) come here and react off the tops of their heads about the pics posted.  Ms. Thorne's is too tight and not styled well (stilettos?  Uh-uh), and generally speaking, I think it takes a good eye and some thought to make any head-to-toe denim look work.  Both of which I know you bring to bear on all your fashion choices!  So, truly, it was not a personal condemnation.


Denim onesies......:lolots:


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and Lauren Silverman leave the Arts Club in Mayfair on Saturday after their son Eric's 2nd birthday party dailymail


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Simon Cowell and Lauren Silverman leave the Arts Club in Mayfair on Saturday after their son Eric's 2nd birthday party dailymail



Theoretically every piece in this outfit is fabulous, but as I look at it, I don't know if I like them all together... maybe it's just me...


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> Theoretically every piece in this outfit is fabulous, but as I look at it, I don't know if I like them all together... maybe it's just me...



I think maybe without the Alaia belt...


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Theoretically every piece in this outfit is fabulous, but as I look at it, I don't know if I like them all together...maybe it's just me...



*Julide*  agree..



periogirl28 said:


> I think maybe without the Alaia belt...







jula said:


> Simon Cowell and Lauren Silverman leave the Arts Club in Mayfair on Saturday after their son Eric's 2nd birthday party dailymail



for a little boy's birthday party they look very funereal with the black and white outfits..


----------



## Julide

periogirl28 said:


> I think maybe without the Alaia belt...



I think your right.


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> *Julide*  agree..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a little boy's birthday party they look very funereal with the black and white outfits..



Chinac they do look somber....


----------



## Mindi B

periogirl28 said:


> I think maybe without the Alaia belt...



ITA and had the exact same thought.  The belt cuts her in half unattractively and, over the bulky sweater, does not serve to make her look thinner.  Lose the belt, fer shur.


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez spotted in Los Angeles on Monday dailymail


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez spotted in Los Angeles on Monday dailymail



Wow, those shoes are fancy! So


----------



## sydgirl

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton



Is that a SO black? Stunning! 
She has a baby bump &#128522;


----------



## miriammarquez

Kanye West at the Hermes Store


----------



## honhon

miriammarquez said:


> Kanye West at the Hermes Store


no way!!! KW?? wow!!!!!


----------



## sydgirl

miriammarquez said:


> Kanye West at the Hermes Store



Maybe he's waiting for his interview for the position of Creative Director &#128514;


----------



## lara0112

can someone identify what size plume Miroslava is carrying here? I love this bag


----------



## Heavenplay

lara0112 said:


> can someone identify what size plume Miroslava is carrying here? I love this bag




Plume 32


----------



## chicinthecity777

sydgirl said:


> Maybe he's waiting for his interview for the position of Creative Director &#128514;


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sydgirl said:


> Maybe he's waiting for his interview for the position of Creative Director &#128514;



Or maybe they're asking him to leave.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Alas, where toxic narcissism is joined to wealth, the wealth part will always triumph.  He is, I have no doubt, an honored guest at Hermes boutiques all over the world.


----------



## lara0112

Heavenplay said:


> Plume 32



Thanks - I was wondering if it was 32 but it looks bigger in the pic


----------



## Mindi B

lara0112 said:


> Thanks - I was wondering if it was 32 but it looks bigger in the pic



Miroslava is tiny!


----------



## lara0112

Mindi B said:


> Miroslava is tiny!



you know I just thought of that myself


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## simone72

sydgirl said:


> Maybe he's waiting for his interview for the position of Creative Director &#128514;


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## crazyforbag

hermes nuttynut said:


> or maybe they're asking him to leave.




lol


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon meets a friend for breakfast in Malibu, California on February 19, 2016. zimbio


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## thewave1969

sydgirl said:


> Maybe he's waiting for his interview for the position of Creative Director &#128514;


!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## andee

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner


She has been practicing with Jamie Chua for the unnatural pose contest.


----------



## miriammarquez

Katherine Heigl


----------



## luckylove

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



Can anyone tell me the color of kylie's B? It is hard to tell on my monitor... BE? IDK..


----------



## JWiseman

luckylove said:


> Can anyone tell me the color of kylie's B? It is hard to tell on my monitor... BE? IDK..



I think Bleu Sapphire?


----------



## luckylove

JWiseman said:


> I think Bleu Sapphire?



Could be... or maybe blue nuit??


----------



## Mindi B

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



These pictures of Kylie (or anyone) posing pointlessly with her "stuff" just make me sad.  Give me Christine Madeleine Odette Lagarde any day.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



"SUPREME" on the shirt.  She's been around Kanye too much.


----------



## bluerosespf

Mindi B said:


> These pictures of Kylie (or anyone) posing pointlessly with her "stuff" just make me sad.  Give me Christine Madeleine Odette Lagarde any day.



You're saying you don't always randomly carry your B out to the pool to hang out?


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Constantly!


----------



## simone72

Mindi B said:


> These pictures of Kylie (or anyone) posing pointlessly with her "stuff" just make me sad.  Give me Christine Madeleine Odette Lagarde any day.


I totally agree! Makes no sense


----------



## simone72

Shiva Safai (Mohammed Hadid girlfriend RHOBH)


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez spotted in Los Angeles on Monday dailymail




Is that Valentino's bag?


----------



## Birdonce

https://instagram.com/p/BCB7dbnCh24/
Laverne Cox.


----------



## Dany_37

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



Bag is very nice!


----------



## marbella8

simone72 said:


> Shiva Safai (Mohammed Hadid girlfriend RHOBH)



Seriously, Mickey Mouse on a Birkin belonging to a 30-something woman? Come on, this is an insult to Hermes, in my opinion, when you do this to a new-Hermes bag.

When someone else posted photos of the beautiful woman who is painting on vintage bags that are probably beyond cleaning on the toile or elsewhere, I found that beautiful, even if it is not something I would buy. However, I don't understand defacing a new Birkin with a cartoon figure on a 30-something old who pretends to love style and luxury is acceptable. Sorry for the rant, but I am so tired of seeing Birkins splashed all over Instagram, in a gaudy way, but this takes the cake so far.

Listen, I am all for cartoon figures, but she could've worn a Mickey watch, t-shirt, hat, but permanently etched in a new-Herms bag? Definitely not my cup of tea.

I have wanted to post this, so a good excuse to end this post on a good note.  Paula Echevarria


----------



## Mindi B

It's an ugly Mickey, too--not even a good facsimile.  And I bet she doesn't have trademark rights. . . .


----------



## miriammarquez

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## miriammarquez

Kris Jenner


----------



## carabelli888

simone72 said:


> Shiva Safai (Mohammed Hadid girlfriend RHOBH)



She could have picked a better picture of Mickey.


----------



## bags to die for

Kylie's and Kris' b look like be to me.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCBSVtgHGqY/?taken-by=kyliejenner


----------



## Mindi B

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



This is just all sorts of wrong--from the bizarre pursed lips to the "ha ha, look what I have" tone.  I'm usually pretty laissez faire, but this is Not Okay.


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner and her friend Harry Hudson were spotted as they grabbed breakfast in Calabasas on Saturday morning dailymail


----------



## JWiseman

JWiseman said:


> I think Bleu Sapphire?





luckylove said:


> Could be... or maybe blue nuit??



Seeing it in other pics and different lighting. I'm going to change my original thought and go BE.


----------



## luckylove

JWiseman said:


> Seeing it in other pics and different lighting. I'm going to change my original thought and go BE.



Isn't funny how  different it looks  according to the light, angle etc? Thanks for weighing in, my friend!


----------



## duna

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



How ridiculous can they get, making those faces in the mirror? they look like Ben Stiller in Zoolander!


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner and her friend Harry Hudson were spotted as they grabbed breakfast in Calabasas on Saturday morning dailymail



Kylie looks ALMOST like a normal kid, without make up......


----------



## SandySummer

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner




Is that a 35 or 40? Either way, not a fan of the Ks.


----------



## eagle1002us

miriammarquez said:


> Katherine Heigl


 


The other lady's pants are too long and ill-fitting.  However, from the waist up it is clear she put some effort into her appearance, she looks nice.


I find getting pants the right length for several possible shoe options is such a pain.


----------



## eagle1002us

simone72 said:


> Shiva Safai (Mohammed Hadid girlfriend RHOBH)


 


Wow!  she looks classy!  Is that one of those painted B's?  Actually I rather like the campy Mickey Mouse.   It's like she's not taking the B too seriously which is actually kinda cool to see for  a change.


----------



## Mindi B

I do see your point, eagle, but the flip side of "not taking the B too seriously" is the message: "I can deface this because I have so many/so much money I can always buy another."  Sometimes I think a personalized B sends the first message, sometimes the second.  It has to do with the vibe of she/he who carries it and, I'm sure, my assumptions are sometimes wrong. . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I do see your point, eagle, but the flip side of "not taking the B too seriously" is the message: "I can deface this because I have so many/so much money I can always buy another."  Sometimes I think a personalized B sends the first message, sometimes the second.  It has to do with the vibe of she/he who carries it and, I'm sure, my assumptions are sometimes wrong. . . .


 


I have a Napier Minnie Mouse cheerleader pin.   I think Minnie & Mickey are kind of campy.  


*Mindi*, I personally don't like things to be too precious b/c in the end it's just an object, an accessory.  So in this case I see this lady having fun with her b like what women do with bag charms of the Fendi monster type or the rodeo horse.

This pix is not at all like what Kanye West did with the b he gave Kim one Xmas which to me was defacing it.  To me that was an example of what you're talking about -- having $$$$ so the b becomes a thing of the moment, then tossed aside for another b.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Mindi B said:


> This is just all sorts of wrong--from the bizarre pursed lips to the "ha ha, look what I have" tone.  I'm usually pretty laissez faire, but this is Not Okay.


That's stamped all over the faces of the whole crew most of the time....


----------



## Hermesaholic

duna said:


> Kylie looks ALMOST like a normal kid, without make up......


Normal is in the rear view mirror


----------



## ayc

Birdonce said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BCB7dbnCh24/
> Laverne Cox.



what color is her ostrich?


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## duna

Hermesaholic said:


> Normal is in the rear view mirror



LOL, maybe you're right!


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Elizabeth Hurley



She makes that Birkin look so good.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## simone72

This is the back of the Birkin Shiva Safai was photographed with a page  or two back. Apparently her fiancée Mohammed Hadid himself is the artist as you can check on his Instagram page


----------



## lulilu

eagle1002us said:


> The other lady's pants are too long and ill-fitting.  However, from the waist up it is clear she put some effort into her appearance, she looks nice.
> 
> 
> I find getting pants the right length for several possible shoe options is such a pain.



I believe that is her mother.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Katherine Heigl





eagle1002us said:


> The other lady's pants are too long and ill-fitting.  However, from the waist up it is clear she put some effort into her appearance, she looks nice.
> 
> 
> I find getting pants the right length for several possible shoe options is such a pain.





lulilu said:


> I believe that is her mother.



She's wearing a nice pair of Valentino Rockstuds!


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> She's wearing a nice pair of Valentino Rockstuds!


 


True.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Mindi B said:


> It's an ugly Mickey, too--not even a good facsimile.  And I bet she doesn't have trademark rights. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I like that the back of the bag is also the back of Mickey.  Cheeky.  Also, this particular Mickey looks better from behind.


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster spotted in Beverly Hills on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## miriammarquez

Kris Jenner


----------



## sydgirl

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



Love that kelly!!


----------



## MSO13

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner




You know with their affinity for the letter K, I'm surprised we don't see more Kellys on them [emoji6] I like how Monica Rose has been styling their H lately 
(ducks and runs)


----------



## etoupebirkin

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



I love that bag. Sigh.


----------



## Metrowestmama

miriammarquez said:


> Kris Jenner



I know it is off topic but I have to say I love her hair color now and those sunnies are fabulous. She looks nice!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## [vogue]

Kris looks very chic, indeed! 

And Kylie looks gorgeous in her casual style - much better than her red carpet style!


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk after the Bottega Veneta show in Milan (February 27, 2016) collagevintage


----------



## [vogue]

^Love Irina's outfit but she needs to iron that shirt! Otherwise, flawless!


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> Irina Shayk after the Bottega Veneta show in Milan (February 27, 2016) collagevintage



I love, love, love this look!


----------



## miriammarquez

La La Anthony


----------



## ameliabedelia

Notice what is on top of Jen's closet from yesterday.


----------



## Julide

ameliabedelia said:


> Notice what is on top of Jen's closet from yesterday.



I love the draping on her dress!


----------



## ameliabedelia

And I love the crumpled up shirt or whatever on the lower right.


----------



## glamourbag

miriammarquez said:


> La La Anthony


Gals, what color do you think this is? Rose Lipstick??? I am behind on my H pinks....


----------



## miriammarquez

Kris Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

I spy a birkin in the background


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel Zoe


----------



## luckylove

miriammarquez said:


> Rachel Zoe



Her face looks so different here... not sure what it is...


----------



## Mindi B

I noticed that, too.  If she has had surgery, though, I have to say I think it was very well done!  She still looks like herself: the work merely lightened and sculpted her lower face (which was naturally very full).  Give me the name of that surgeon!


----------



## sydgirl

luckylove said:


> Her face looks so different here... not sure what it is...



Botox & fillers perhaps?  She used to have deep frown lines...remember NR called her raisin face once... i think she looks great!


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk in Paris dailymail


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian at Los Angeles airport on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster took son Julian to Coldwater Canyon Park in Beverly Hills dailymail


----------



## chkpfbeliever

miriammarquez said:


> La La Anthony



Is that Rose Lipstick ? It is so pink !!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Kardashian


----------



## sydgirl

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian



"Let's get physical, physical, i wanna get physical... &#127926;" &#128514;


----------



## wilmi

Mindi B said:


> I noticed that, too.  If she has had surgery, though, I have to say I think it was very well done!  She still looks like herself: the work merely lightened and sculpted her lower face (which was naturally very full).  Give me the name of that surgeon!





Please, do not do that!   have another bag instead.  Just my opinion.  Cheers!


----------



## Suzie

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian



What on earth is this woman wearing?

Bag-stunning!


----------



## Suzie

sydgirl said:


> Maybe he's waiting for his interview for the position of Creative Director &#128514;


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sydgirl said:


> "Let's get physical, physical, i wanna get physical... &#127926;" &#128514;


----------



## etoupebirkin

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian



When I see this picture, all I can think of is I would hate to have to use the restroom in that thing. Also, with Kim's proportions and the casual nature of the outfit, she would look better with a 30 or 35. IMO, Khloe's pale tan exotic would look much better.


----------



## jmen

KK: What a horror!!  If she has any H item, I didn't notice.  Nothing would make this into a glamour do versus a don't.  Even H can't help.  My advice, stay away from the meat packing plants; you look like a stuffed sausage.


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian



I usually like this bag on others, but it looks way too small on her and clashes with her outfit.


----------



## simone72

Suzie said:


> What on earth is this woman wearing?
> 
> Bag-stunning!


Looks like Kanye's clothing line


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian at Los Angeles airport on Wednesday dailymail



She's looking much better with her b than her sister.


----------



## bagidiotic

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian


Omg
Mr kayne 
Do you agree to this ootd?
Mr and mrs h creative  director  wannabe
Money cannot buy taste and class seriously


----------



## periogirl28

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian



No words can express nor Himalaya save this outfit.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> No words can express nor Himalaya save this outfit.



+ 1! No amount of H can save this one!


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian


she looks like Ms. Piggy.  As an old friend used to say: looks like a few ground hogs shoved in a pair of pantyhose....


----------



## jmen

Hermesaholic said:


> she looks like Ms. Piggy.  As an old friend used to say: looks like a few ground hogs shoved in a pair of pantyhose....


 
I see ground hogs and they are adorable, cute and KK is not adorable nor cute. They are fastidious creatures who burrow and have different chambers; one they use as a bathroom so the other chambers stay clean.  Just saying I would never insult a ground hog by comparing it to KK.   (But I do get the rotund comparison your friend meant.)


----------



## Mindi B

Also, I have never seen a groundhog wear a spandex bodysuit.  They would know better.  I like many of  Kim's monochromatic ensembles, but this one is not, perhaps, the most flattering. . . .


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jmen said:


> KK: What a horror!!  If she has any H item, I didn't notice.  Nothing would make this into a glamour do versus a don't.  Even H can't help.  My advice, stay away from the meat packing plants; you look like a stuffed sausage.


----------



## miriammarquez

Earvin Johnson


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian heads into JFK airport on Thursday afternoon (March 3) in New York City. justjared


----------



## Hermesaholic

Khloe Kardashian:  I do not understand this clothing.  Studio 54 with a bathrobe.  Pink polish that doesnt match...


----------



## jula

Hermesaholic said:


> Khloe Kardashian:  I do not understand this clothing.  Studio 54 with *a bathrobe*.  Pink polish that doesnt match...



 Their stylist calls this "a dramatic coat". http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/photography/a14250/monica-rose-stylist/


----------



## Mindi B

Pajama dressing!  It's "in"!


----------



## Possum

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian heads into JFK airport on Thursday afternoon (March 3) in New York City. justjared


Sorry to be off topic, but did anyone else notice the man in the van behind Khloe in the first pic, is standing behind her at the counter in the second pic?


----------



## perlerare

Possum said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but did anyone else notice the man in the van behind Khloe in the first pic, is standing behind her at the counter in the second pic?



or : average fifty something guys ?


----------



## perlerare

Hermesaholic said:


> Khloe Kardashian:  I do not understand this clothing.  Studio 54 with a bathrobe.  Pink polish that doesnt match...



I love her outfit + sunnies ! Less the nails, less the shoes...

I could wear that exactly, with some kind of sneakers, and of course short nails. 

I like her hair very much BTW.


----------



## Possum

perlerare said:


> or : average fifty something guys ?


With the same hair and same jacket


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Possum said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but did anyone else notice the man in the van behind Khloe in the first pic, is standing behind her at the counter in the second pic?



Must be a stalker.


----------



## honhon

Possum said:


> With the same hair and same jacket


super creepy, you can see how much he adores her


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## jula

Jada Pinkett Smith arrives at LAX airport on Saturday with her daughter Willow dailymail


----------



## MarvelGirl

jula said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith arrives at LAX airport on Saturday with her daughter Willow dailymail



Oh! What a fantastic travel bag - the color, hardware, everything! It looks big on Jada because she is so tiny but WOW. I love it!


----------



## carabelli888

jula said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith arrives at LAX airport on Saturday with her daughter Willow dailymail



Love the travel HAC in this color.


----------



## Monceau

MarvelGirl said:


> Oh! What a fantastic travel bag - the color, hardware, everything! It looks big on Jada because she is so tiny but WOW. I love it!


These are big - and heavy.
It must be nearly empty, otherwise it would be impossible to carry in the crook of the arm.
However, this might be how she tones her biceps.


----------



## LVoe Louis

sydgirl said:


> Maybe he's waiting for his interview for the position of Creative Director &#128514;


 


I just about peepeed my pants laughing reading this, lol!!!!!


----------



## jula

*Paris: Melissa George* theimpression


----------



## jula

*Paris: Kris Jenner* dailymail


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner attended the Frame & Lara Stone dinner in the French city on Saturday dailymail


----------



## perlerare

For all those who have mixed feelings about the Ks and Hermes, including me, its time to realise that they actually are part of the H marketing strategy.

KJ sitting front row at Hermes runway in Paris, if that means anything....
Party at the Peninsula in honour of Kris Jenner...

Its time to realise that Hermes IS that company. Take it or leave it.  
And don't cry when Kayne West will be announced a collaboration of any kind with H.


----------



## duna

perlerare said:


> For all those who have mixed feelings about the Ks and Hermes, including me, its time to realise that they actually are part of the H marketing strategy.
> 
> KJ sitting front row at Hermes runway in Paris, if that means anything....
> Party at the Peninsula in honour of Kris Jenner...
> 
> Its time to realise that Hermes IS that company. Take it or leave it.
> And don't cry when Kayne West will be announced a collaboration of any kind with H.



You're right my dear.....sad but true....nothing surprises me anymore!!!


----------



## sydgirl

jula said:


> *Paris: Kris Jenner* dailymail



Looks like a new b... 







perlerare said:


> For all those who have mixed feelings about the Ks and Hermes, including me, its time to realise that they actually are part of the H marketing strategy.
> 
> KJ sitting front row at Hermes runway in Paris, if that means anything....
> Party at the Peninsula in honour of Kris Jenner...
> 
> Its time to realise that Hermes IS that company. Take it or leave it.
> And don't cry when Kayne West will be announced a collaboration of any kind with H.



Shes always photographed with that Michael Coste from H...doesn't he look after celeb clients? He seems to kiss their ar$e, excuse my French &#128521;


----------



## jula

perlerare said:


> For all those who have mixed feelings about the Ks and Hermes, including me, its time to realise that they actually are part of the H marketing strategy.
> 
> KJ sitting front row at Hermes runway in Paris, if that means anything....
> Party at the Peninsula in honour of Kris Jenner...
> 
> Its time to realise that Hermes IS that company. Take it or leave it.
> And don't cry when Kayne West will be announced a collaboration of any kind with H.





sydgirl said:


> Looks like a new b...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes always photographed with that Michael Coste from H...doesn't he look after celeb clients? He seems to kiss their ar$e, excuse my French &#128521;



Yes, he's responsible for external relations.... Here's a pic he posted on his instagram account. From left to right: Nicol Raidma, Melissa George, Michael Coste (Hermes, external relations), Monica Rose (Kardashian's stylist), Danielle Steel, Marjorie Harvey and Kris Jenner instagram


----------



## perlerare

So her stylist is there too... Strangely I very seldom see pics of  KJ wearing any piece of Hermes RTW...I am wondering what their agenda is.


----------



## periogirl28

perlerare said:


> So her stylist is there too... Strangely I very seldom see pics of  KJ wearing any piece of Hermes RTW...I am wondering what their agenda is.




Much harder to consign RTW compared to the bags...


----------



## perlerare

periogirl28 said:


> Much harder to consign RTW compared to the bags...


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> *Paris: Melissa George* theimpression



She is beyond gorgeous, and love her Kelly on her.


----------



## Monceau

perlerare said:


> For all those who have mixed feelings about the Ks and Hermes, including me, its time to realise that they actually are part of the H marketing strategy.
> 
> KJ sitting front row at Hermes runway in Paris, if that means anything....
> Party at the Peninsula in honour of Kris Jenner...
> 
> Its time to realise that Hermes IS that company. Take it or leave it.
> And don't cry when Kayne West will be announced a collaboration of any kind with H.


My thoughts exactly.
I was disappointed to see that they seated KJ front row, it seems H is moving in the direction of capitulating to the "Reality"  celebutante culture- I had hoped they would remain above it all...


----------



## Monceau

perlerare said:


> So her stylist is there too... Strangely I very seldom see pics of  KJ wearing any piece of Hermes RTW...I am wondering what their agenda is.


Again, really disappointing. I did not think H would jump on this horrible bandwagon.
Loro Piana might be the last company to avoid this sort of marketing- I've never seen them pushing 
celebrity  exposure. They remain quiet, I wish H would as well.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Monceau said:


> Again, really disappointing. I did not think H would jump on this horrible bandwagon.
> Loro Piana might be the last company to avoid this sort of marketing- I've never seen them pushing
> celebrity  exposure. They remain quiet, I wish H would as well.


The K Klan makes me sick.  I am not one to resent wealth and success but when it is built on nothing it is truly revolting.  None of these people are educated, they haven't created anything lasting, they represent everything ugly, sour and contemptible  about modern society.  I wish people would stop posting pictures of them here.  They are vulgar, shallow, narcissistic and devoid of any admirable qualities.  As such, while I love the history and quality of Hermes, I dont buy anything from the boutiques anymore,  My one woman pathetic attempt at taking a stand.  I buy Hermes used occasionally and tell myself that makes it okay...........:shame::shame: The End.


----------



## gracekelly

Hermesaholic said:


> The K Klan makes me sick.  I am not one to resent wealth and success but when it is built on nothing it is truly revolting.  None of these people are educated, they haven't created anything lasting, they represent everything ugly, sour and contemptible  about modern society.  I wish people would stop posting pictures of them here.  They are vulgar, shallow, narcissistic and devoid of any admirable qualities.  As such, while I love the history and quality of Hermes, I dont buy anything from the boutiques anymore,  My one woman pathetic attempt at taking a stand.  I buy Hermes used occasionally and tell myself that makes it okay...........:shame::shame: The End.



I totally agree with all you say and have been saying the same for years, but the lupenproletaiat does not feel that way and loves everything they do, including the tasteless nude pix.  If they were not doing this courtesy of KJ, they would be flipping burgers.


----------



## Hermesaholic

gracekelly said:


> I totally agree with all you say and have been saying the same for years, but the lupenproletaiat does not feel that way and loves everything they do, including the tasteless nude pix.  If they were not doing this courtesy of KJ, they would be flipping burgers.


  its sad...


----------



## Monceau

One last thought about the Kardashians and Hermes.
Hermes represents quality, elegance, refinement, and class (I mean in the aesthetic sense, not the socio-economic sense.)
The Kardashians represent gluttony. 

As far as I am concerned, no other description is needed. They are gluttonous people and proud of it.
Gluttony is the basest of desires and the worst of vices. It requires no knowledge, appreciation, or education. It doesn't even require enjoyment. It is massive thoughtless self-indulgence with no other end.

I really don't want to be associated with gluttony.  I sense  that most of the loyal Hermes customer base does not want to be associated with gluttony, and I believe that Hermes is making a mistake by emphasizing this Kardashian connection. Clearly people are free to purchase these products, but I find it disturbing that Hermes would choose to emphasize this aspect of their clientele. There are better options to associate with, people who don't bring vices like gluttony to mind.


----------



## Livia1

Hermesaholic said:


> The K Klan makes me sick.  I am not one to resent wealth and success but when it is built on nothing it is truly revolting.  None of these people are educated, they haven't created anything lasting, they represent everything ugly, sour and contemptible  about modern society.  I wish people would stop posting pictures of them here.  They are vulgar, shallow, narcissistic and devoid of any admirable qualities.  As such, while I love the history and quality of Hermes, I dont buy anything from the boutiques anymore,  My one woman pathetic attempt at taking a stand.  I buy Hermes used occasionally and tell myself that makes it okay...........:shame::shame: The End.


----------



## SandySummer

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner







jula said:


> *Paris: Kris Jenner* dailymail







jula said:


> Kris Jenner attended the Frame & Lara Stone dinner in the French city on Saturday dailymail




Great bags, terrible human beings


----------



## Hermesaholic

Monceau said:


> One last thought about the Kardashians and Hermes.
> Hermes represents quality, elegance, refinement, and class (I mean in the aesthetic sense, not the socio-economic sense.)
> The Kardashians represent gluttony.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, no other description is needed. They are gluttonous people and proud of it.
> Gluttony is the basest of desires and the worst of vices. It requires no knowledge, appreciation, or education. It doesn't even require enjoyment. It is massive thoughtless self-indulgence with no other end.
> 
> I really don't want to be associated with gluttony.  I sense  that most of the loyal Hermes customer base does not want to be associated with gluttony, and I believe that Hermes is making a mistake by emphasizing this Kardashian connection. Clearly people are free to purchase these products, but I find it disturbing that Hermes would choose to emphasize this aspect of their clientele. There are better options to associate with, people who don't bring vices like gluttony to mind.


so eloquently said....:salute::salute::salute::salute:


----------



## Encore Hermes

I can only add this
K Jenner decorates with a lot of Hermès housewares, linens, wallpaper,  porcelain etc. and pics of her home are published online and in magazines 
She gives them promotion in those areas 
Closet 
Not my taste 
Fil d'argent accents





Thanksgiving menu 
Mosaique au 24


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I am wondering:  If nobody knew who the K's are but only saw pictures of them at events, would anyone feel differently about them?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't know what you mean by feel differently but when they go to events I think they want to be noticed, stand out. 




If I didn't know who this woman was, I would probably have the same reaction


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> I am wondering:  If nobody knew who the K's are but only saw pictures of them at events, would anyone feel differently about them?



I assume they would just pass by like ABL, Jamie Chua or Marjorie Harvey with the "nice bag" comments. They are all gluttonous consumers of vast amounts of H but somehow they don't inspire the vitriol that the Ks do. 

My take, Kris is a big H spender and she's friends with Michael Coste outside of their H relationship. She's earned that front row seat and in my view there are far more unsavory ways to earn your money then turning your family into a spectacle for television.


----------



## gracekelly

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't know what you mean by feel differently but when they go to events I think they want to be noticed, stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't know who this woman was, I would probably have the same reaction



Oh my!  What a demure look!


----------



## Monceau

Madam Bijoux said:


> I am wondering:  If nobody knew who the K's are but only saw pictures of them at events, would anyone feel differently about them?


That's an interesting question.
Some people go to events because they want to experience the event, others go to be noticed.
It's usually fairly easy to tell which one is which. Perhaps if the Kardashians had some discretion, some of us would not find them so offensive. However, they have no discretion. Personally, I am just weary of them.

People have always been enchanted with celebrity but these people are just a spectacle of boorishness. They don't appear to offer anything of value to society, so I do not understand the amount of attention given to them. If "keeping up" with this family is high on the priority list of many, then I seriously fear for the future of civilization...

That being said, I enjoy seeing the _items_ posted here, if not some of the people carrying them, so many thanks to *Jula* and the others for posting photos. Life is full of contradictions, and I will freely admit my own contradictory nature of loving this thread while loathing the K family!


----------



## wantitneedit

:back2topic:


----------



## periogirl28

Encore Hermes said:


> I can only add this
> K Jenner decorates with a lot of Hermès housewares, linens, wallpaper,  porcelain etc. and pics of her home are published online and in magazines
> She gives them promotion in those areas
> Closet
> Not my taste
> Fil d'argent accents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving menu
> Mosaique au 24



And there we have it, this menu was criticized in comments for the very gluttony mentioned. Much too  much food for the number of people.


----------



## Gardenpea

An alltime favourite of mine, Christy Turlington in 1993!

gettyimages.co.uk/detail/news-photo/christy-turlington-news-photo/76665907


----------



## pursecrzy

My attempt


----------



## SoLaLa99

Money is money is money

Does where/who it comes from increase or devalue it

No - unless you have principles and values

Does H have principles and values? 

Let's not kid ourselves that just Bc H is representative of good craftsmanship (increasingly questionable) that it is holier than thou

It's a luxury brand - selling to people who have money. The more money the better for H

Why else the games to get customers to spend more to get a coveted B/K or even a bleeding rodeo


----------



## mistikat

SoLaLa99 said:


> Money is money is money
> 
> Does where/who it comes from increase or devalue it
> 
> No - unless you have principles and values
> 
> Does H have principles and values?
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves that just Bc H is representative of good craftsmanship (increasingly questionable) that it is holier than thou
> 
> It's a luxury brand - selling to people who have money. The more money the better for H
> 
> Why else the games to get customers to spend more to get a coveted B/K or even a bleeding rodeo



The Kardashians always engender a lot of discussion like this ... this thread is meant to be a fun photo thread. However, please feel free to talk all things K in the celeb section. This is Kim's thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/kim-kardashian-and-kanye-west-898100.html

Thanks.


----------



## Monceau

pursecrzy said:


> My attempt


Gorgeous and remarkable- she hasn't aged a bit!


----------



## marbella8

Monceau said:


> Gorgeous and remarkable- she hasn't aged a bit!



I think the photo is older. I find it pretty cool that she was carrying a Birkin in 1993. Those supermodels back then were gorgeous, and still are


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian heads home after a workout at the gym on Tuesday (March 8) in Beverly Hills, Calif. justjared


----------



## Mindi B

Stop with the lips, please!  It looks like an allergic reaction.  But she's gotten herself in great shape.


----------



## gracekelly

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian heads home after a workout at the gym on Tuesday (March 8) in Beverly Hills, Calif. justjared



OK, I get that she goes to an exclusive gym and doesn't have to worry about the B getting stolen, but...using it as a gym bag?    I suppose there is an argument for both sides, but I would rather not see the bag tortured like that.  She does look great, excluding the lips.  That is hard work (for her plastic surgeon)


----------



## Monceau

gracekelly said:


> OK, I get that she goes to an exclusive gym and doesn't have to worry about the B getting stolen, but...using it as a gym bag?    I suppose there is an argument for both sides, but I would rather not see the bag tortured like that.  She does look great, excluding the lips.  That is hard work (for her plastic surgeon)


I would never leave an H bag in a gym locker- not the club gym, not any gym.


----------



## Monceau

marbella8 said:


> I think the photo is older. I find it pretty cool that she was carrying a Birkin in 1993. Those supermodels back then were gorgeous, and still are


Ok, I see now it's an older photo, but she looked great then and she looks great now.
She's also doing some wonderfully altruistic  things at this stage of her life, so a beauty both inside and out. Her B looks well travelled and loved, which is nice as well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mindi B said:


> Stop with the lips, please!  It looks like an allergic reaction.  But she's gotten herself in great shape.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't know what you mean by feel differently but when they go to events I think they want to be noticed, stand out.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/27/251C3CB800000578-2928054-That_s_one_way_to_steal_the_limelight_Kris_Jenner_was_keen_to_re-m-14_1422358994499.jpg
> If I didn't know who this woman was, I would probably have the same reaction



Great jacket but no comment on the pants !


----------



## jula

Janet Jackson arrived at LAX on Wednesday night dailymail


----------



## LeahLVoes

MrsOwen3 said:


> I assume they would just pass by like ABL, Jamie Chua or Marjorie Harvey with the "nice bag" comments. They are all gluttonous consumers of vast amounts of H but somehow they don't inspire the vitriol that the Ks do.
> 
> My take, Kris is a big H spender and she's friends with Michael Coste outside of their H relationship. She's earned that front row seat and in my view there are far more unsavory ways to earn your money then turning your family into a spectacle for television.



+1


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Janet Jackson arrived at LAX on Wednesday night dailymail



OMG...no matter how old she gets, she still has that baby face.  Just as cute as ever.  Love her bag as well!


----------



## Dany_37

solala99 said:


> money is money is money
> 
> does where/who it comes from increase or devalue it
> 
> no - unless you have principles and values
> 
> does h have principles and values?
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves that just bc h is representative of good craftsmanship (increasingly questionable) that it is holier than thou
> 
> it's a luxury brand - selling to people who have money. The more money the better for h
> 
> why else the games to get customers to spend more to get a coveted b/k or even a bleeding rodeo



love this post!!!


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian heading to lunch in Beverly Hills on Thursday. dailymail


----------



## jula

Bradley Cooper and his girlfriend Irina Shayk walk through JFK Airport together after an intercontinental flight on Thursday (March 10) in New York City justjared


----------



## LVoe Louis

pursecrzy said:


> My attempt


 
My favourite supermodel in the 90s, loved her Calvin Klein pics. Such a truly beautiful woman, gorgeous bone structure and unusually for a model seems to be by all accounts a lovely person so beautiful inside and out.


----------



## LVoe Louis

jula said:


> *Paris: Kris Jenner* dailymail


 


Stunning bag, see I said something nice about a member of the Kartrashian clan. I was always raised that if you have nothing nice to say then say nothing, so in that vain I have nothing else to say, lol....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LVoe Louis said:


> Stunning bag, see I said something nice about a member of the Kartrashian clan. I was always raised that if you have nothing nice to say then say nothing, so in that vain I have nothing else to say, lol....



I have nothing to say either.


----------



## jula

Molly Sims spotted leaving Barneys New York in Beverley Hills on Friday dailymail


----------



## jula

Irina Shayk running errands on Friday (March 11) in New York City. justjared


----------



## jula

Deborra-Lee Furness bundle up on Friday afternoon (March 11) in the West Village of New York City. justjared


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> Molly Sims spotted leaving Barneys New York in Beverley Hills on Friday dailymail



I love this entire look! The way the B was meant to look! Thanks Jula for always posting these lovely photos


----------



## qwertyword

jula said:


> Molly Sims spotted leaving Barneys New York in Beverley Hills on Friday dailymail




What size B is she carrying?


----------



## New-New

qwertyword said:


> What size B is she carrying?



It looks like a 40 to me


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> *Paris: Melissa George* theimpression



Loving Melissa's K here.  Size? Rouge H?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Irina Shayk running errands on Friday (March 11) in New York City. justjared



Love Irina and her exotic B ~ even without makeup she looks exquisite. 

Am trying very hard to take the high road and NOT state anything negative about Khloe K and her B but boy, she certainly looks like a different person.


----------



## gracekelly

jula said:


> Deborra-Lee Furness bundle up on Friday afternoon (March 11) in the West Village of New York City. justjared



Those handles are looking a bit long.


----------



## gracekelly

jula said:


> *Paris: Melissa George* theimpression



Really nice styling and the Kelly choice is unexpected to me with the rest of the outfit, but I like it.


----------



## jula

gracekelly said:


> Those handles are looking a bit long.



Isn't she carrying a shoulder birkin?


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian sported slicked back hair as she left the gym in Beverly Hills on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez is the latest star to take part in carpool karaoke with The Late Late Show host James Corden, she was spotted filming the fun singalong segment in West Hollywood on Monday. dailymail


----------



## gracekelly

jula said:


> Isn't she carrying a shoulder birkin?



It didn't look that way to me from the angle of the picture, but that would make the most sense since I don't expect her to wear a fake.

I looked at the top pic again and it is a shoulder Birkin.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermesaholic said:


> the k klan makes me sick.  I am not one to resent wealth and success but when it is built on nothing it is truly revolting.  None of these people are educated, they haven't created anything lasting, they represent everything ugly, sour and contemptible  about modern society.  I wish people would stop posting pictures of them here.  They are vulgar, shallow, narcissistic and devoid of any admirable qualities.  As such, while i love the history and quality of hermes, i dont buy anything from the boutiques anymore,  my one woman pathetic attempt at taking a stand.  I buy hermes used occasionally and tell myself that makes it okay...........:shame::shame: The end.



&#128077;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Monceau said:


> One last thought about the Kardashians and Hermes.
> Hermes represents quality, elegance, refinement, and class (I mean in the aesthetic sense, not the socio-economic sense.)
> The Kardashians represent gluttony.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, no other description is needed. They are gluttonous people and proud of it.
> Gluttony is the basest of desires and the worst of vices. It requires no knowledge, appreciation, or education. It doesn't even require enjoyment. It is massive thoughtless self-indulgence with no other end.
> 
> I really don't want to be associated with gluttony.  I sense  that most of the loyal Hermes customer base does not want to be associated with gluttony, and I believe that Hermes is making a mistake by emphasizing this Kardashian connection. Clearly people are free to purchase these products, but I find it disturbing that Hermes would choose to emphasize this aspect of their clientele. There are better options to associate with, people who don't bring vices like gluttony to mind.



Beautifully stated


----------



## Keren16

Monceau said:


> Again, really disappointing. I did not think H would jump on this horrible bandwagon.
> 
> Loro Piana might be the last company to avoid this sort of marketing- I've never seen them pushing
> 
> celebrity  exposure. They remain quiet, I wish H would as well.




It's true, Loro Piana remains very much in the background. 
I always liked them.  Understated to the point of almost being overlooked.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Keren16 said:


> It's true, Loro Piana remains very much in the background.
> I always liked them.  Understated to the point of almost being overlooked.



I agree. 
Their collection currently in stores is beautiful. Luscious. 
The colors are beautiful.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard..


----------



## Chloe302225

........


----------



## luckylove

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard..



Her body looks great, but I can't get used to the kelly with gym gear.


----------



## Mindi B

Of course, given the current "athleisure" trend, she may not be coming from/going to the gym, but merely out shopping or on a stroll.  I don't love myself in workout gear enough to to embrace this trend, but lots of pretty young things have. . . .


----------



## JulesB68

luckylove said:


> Her body looks great, but I can't get used to the kelly with gym gear.



I agree with you.
Ironic, given that the bag was named after someone who used it to hide their stomach, that she should be flaunting it! Could be an unfortunate seam, but perhaps she would be better using it to hide the camel toe


----------



## Hermesaholic

JulesB68 said:


> I agree with you.
> Ironic, given that the bag was named after someone who used it to hide their stomach, that she should be flaunting it! Could be an unfortunate seam, but perhaps she would be better using it to hide the camel toe


Alex Gerrard:  she looks like one of the streetwalker or starlet pics from Fashion Police


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez is the latest star to take part in carpool karaoke with The Late Late Show host James Corden, she was spotted filming the fun singalong segment in West Hollywood on Monday. dailymail



Those boots have got to go, eeek! Love carpool karaoke with James Corden.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kendall Jenner make their way out of Epione Cosmetic Laser Center on Friday afternoon (March 18) in Beverly Hills justjared


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian out in Beverly Hills on Thursday dailymail


----------



## rainneday

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kendall Jenner make their way out of Epione Cosmetic Laser Center on Friday afternoon (March 18) in Beverly Hills justjared



Can someone please assist me with some Birkin knowledge? Is this most likely a 25 or 30? TIA!


----------



## perlerare

rainneday said:


> Can someone please assist me with some Birkin knowledge? Is this most likely a 25 or 30? TIA!



This one is a 25.


----------



## rainneday

perlerare said:


> This one is a 25.



Thank you, Perlerare


----------



## duna

Hermesaholic said:


> Alex Gerrard:  she looks like one of the streetwalker or starlet pics from Fashion Police



She's a WAG after all!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hermesaholic said:


> Alex Gerrard:  she looks like one of the streetwalker or starlet pics from Fashion Police



Streetwalker


----------



## Fab41

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian


----------



## sparklelisab

jula said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith arrives at LAX airport on Saturday with her daughter Willow dailymail





MarvelGirl said:


> Oh! What a fantastic travel bag - the color, hardware, everything! It looks big on Jada because she is so tiny but WOW. I love it!





Monceau said:


> These are big - and heavy.
> It must be nearly empty, otherwise it would be impossible to carry in the crook of the arm.
> However, this might be how she tones her biceps.





perlerare said:


> For all those who have mixed feelings about the Ks and Hermes, including me, its time to realise that they actually are part of the H marketing strategy.
> 
> KJ sitting front row at Hermes runway in Paris, if that means anything....
> Party at the Peninsula in honour of Kris Jenner...
> 
> Its time to realise that Hermes IS that company. Take it or leave it.
> And don't cry when Kayne West will be announced a collaboration of any kind with H.



Can any of you identify this color for sure???  Argile??  Must know.....


----------



## S'Mom

Monceau said:


> Ok, I see now it's an older photo, but she looked great then and she looks great now.
> She's also doing some wonderfully altruistic  things at this stage of her life, so a beauty both inside and out. Her B looks well travelled and loved, which is nice as well.



I agree. There's nothing I like better than to see an H bag well loved...used over and over again.


----------



## S'Mom

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian heads into JFK airport on Thursday afternoon (March 3) in New York City. justjared



I have to say she looks pretty great here....love the hair.  Nails not so much but she is looking pretty good....


----------



## Oliviavivienne

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/16/08/323CD56500000578-3494564-image-a-23_1458117745668.jpg


K28? Or K30? And in what type of leather?? Omg I looooove it


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian and Kris Jenner spotted in the Van Nuys neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Wednesday. dailymail


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner arrives at Justin Biebers concert at the Staples Center on Wednesday (March 23) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## marbella8

I also posted one of these photos in the "Ode to Bolide". I was just about to sell my bolide, and now I am reconsidering after seeing ex-Moschino designer, RossellaJardini with her vintage Bolide. Her own line of clothes is also fabulous


----------



## Hermesaholic

marbella8 said:


> I also posted one of these photos in the "Ode to Bolide". I was just about to sell my bolide, and now I am reconsidering after seeing ex-Moschino designer, RossellaJardini with her vintage Bolide. Her own line of clothes is also fabulous


RossellaJardini > any K___dashian ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## marbella8

Hermesaholic said:


> RossellaJardini > any K___dashian ALL DAY LONG.



She is so fabulous, and her clothing line, so feminine, fun, colorful!


----------



## marbella8

Shoot, I forgot to attach this and the app won't give me the edit option.


----------



## Hermesaholic

marbella8 said:


> Shoot, I forgot to attach this and the app won't give me the edit option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310547


TDF!  Chic and real


----------



## Keren16

Hermesaholic said:


> TDF!  Chic and real




+1
Her H is understated to compliment the flair of herself & her look.  [emoji106][emoji169]


----------



## marbella8

Keren16 said:


> +1
> Her H is understated to compliment the flair of herself & her look.  [emoji106][emoji169]



Exactly!


----------



## Hermesaholic

marbella8 said:


> Shoot, I forgot to attach this and the app won't give me the edit option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310547


Rosella Jardini:  As an added note, what I love in particular about her and only a few others out of the many people shown in this thread is that they are actually real people with real lives not just self promoting like some advertisement.  Look at her skin, the cigarettes in her bag, her darling dogs, her very unique jewelry..... The K____ashi__n KLAN are just artificial--cartoon characters.  They make Barbie look intelligent and thoughtful.


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner stepped out in West Hollywood on Thursday dailymail


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian snapped on the way to the recording of her candid chat show Kocktails With Khloe on Thursday. dailymail


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde attends the Advancing Asia, Investing for the Future on  March 12, 2016 at the Taj Palace Hotel in New Delhi, India. IMF Staff Photo/Stephen Jaffe


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde seen on March 14, 2016 in Vientiane, Laos flickr/imf


----------



## OneMoreDay

Always lovely to see Mdme. Lagarde wearing H. Epitome of French chic. Thanks for the pics, Jula! 

Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jula

^



International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (R) poses with a group of young locals having lunch on the streets as she walks from the Ministry of Finance Building to a luncheon March 16, 2016 in Hanoi, Vietnam. Lagarde is currently on a three day visit to Vietnam. IMF Staff Photo/Stephen Jaffe


----------



## jula

International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde receives flowers as she is greeted at the SOS Childrens village March 18, 2016 in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. Lagarde is on a three day visit to Vietnam. flickr/IMF


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian rocks a pink duster coat as she heads inside a studio on Friday afternoon (March 25) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian rocks a pink duster coat as she heads inside a studio on Friday afternoon (March 25) in Los Angeles. justjared



Truly, did not even recognize her for all that she has done to her face. Not a hater, just sayin'.

Love the pink duster coat, the House of CB makes one very similar and of course her B looks fab.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian spotted in Los Angeles on Friday dailymail


----------



## Keren16

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde attends the Advancing Asia, Investing for the Future on  March 12, 2016 at the Taj Palace Hotel in New Delhi, India. IMF Staff Photo/Stephen Jaffe




I notice & admire she does not change her accessories much.  Birkin included.


----------



## marbella8

Keren16 said:


> I notice & admire she does not change her accessories much.  Birkin included.



Kind of the way most-normal people are, lol, they buy a few-expensive items and use them a lot. I think being on this forum, we forget we all might be a little on the excessive end (at least I feel I am, heck why do I need more than 1 or 2 Kellys, lol). I love the way she carries herself.


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian spotted in Los Angeles on Friday dailymail



I love smaller bags, but that bag looks too small on her.


----------



## Hermesaholic

marbella8 said:


> I love smaller bags, but that bag looks too small on her.


A thought:  pictures of the k klan seem to be overwhelming this thread. Why can't k____dashian photos go into the dedicated k____dashian thread.  I love seeing pictures of Hermes items on a varied assortment of public figures but I am tired of the incessant promotion of all things k____dashian.  It seems to be designed to promote them. Why are there multiple pictures of them over and over with the same items?  I just think all K____dashian pics can go into the dedicated thread so people who want to see them can go there.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hermesaholic said:


> A thought:  pictures of the k klan seem to be overwhelming this thread. Why can't k____dashian photos go into the dedicated k____dashian thread.  I love seeing pictures of Hermes items on a varied assortment of public figures but I am tired of the incessant promotion of all things k____dashian.  It seems to be designed to promote them. Why are there multiple pictures of them over and over with the same items?  I just think all K____dashian pics can go into the dedicated thread so people who want to see them can go there.


+1000000000000000

There are stars. There are public figures. And then there's the Kardashians.

I don't mind seeing their B's and K's once in a while but sometimes it's almost exclusively a Kardashian thread. Gets overwhelming. 

Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## perlerare

Hermesaholic said:


> A thought:  pictures of the k klan seem to be overwhelming this thread. Why can't k____dashian photos go into the dedicated k____dashian thread.  I love seeing pictures of Hermes items on a varied assortment of public figures but I am tired of the incessant promotion of all things k____dashian.  It seems to be designed to promote them. Why are there multiple pictures of them over and over with the same items?  I just think all K____dashian pics can go into the dedicated thread so people who want to see them can go there.





OneMoreDay said:


> +1000000000000000
> 
> There are stars. There are public figures. And then there's the Kardashians.
> 
> I don't mind seeing their B's and K's once in a while but sometimes it's almost exclusively a Kardashian thread. Gets overwhelming.
> 
> Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app



Don't get me wrong, you know I am on your side. This is not about the Klan, its about Hermes : 
Hermes has KJ sittinng front row at their runway by their international relations director's side. 
Why would they do so ? Not because the Ks are stars, 
they do it only because of  the 60M+ Kim's IG Followers, and all the others family members'. (the Klan is the number one worldwide  IG brand in terms of followers) 
Remember one thing my lovely Hermes fans: this is the 21h century, and its already 16 years old !
Luxury branding from last century is obsolete. And so is taste, class, exclusivity, longevity and all other concepts that we have took for good in the last century.

Now its about exposure, inclusivity, popularity, number, crowd, data.... big data, and....massive sales. 
You don't get there with a small circle of classy NYC and Parisian ladies in their 50's... who cherish their Box leather H bag (us)  
You get there with millions of clients who are willing to be a part of the dream. And the dream today is being a K !!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

perlerare said:


> Don't get me wrong, you know I am on your side. This is not about the Klan, its about Hermes :
> Hermes has KJ sittinng front row at their runway by their international relations director's side.
> Why would they do so ? Not because the Ks are stars,
> they do it only because of  the 60M+ Kim's IG Followers, and all the others family members'. (the Klan is the number one worldwide  IG brand in terms of followers)
> Remember one thing my lovely Hermes fans: this is the 21h century, and its already 16 years old !
> Luxury branding from last century is obsolete. And so is taste, class, exclusivity, longevity and all other concepts that we have took for good in the last century.
> 
> Now its about exposure, inclusivity, popularity, number, crowd, data.... big data, and....massive sales.
> You don't get there with a small circle of classy NYC and Parisian ladies in their 50's... who cherish their Box leather H bag (us)
> You get there with millions of clients who are willing to be a part of the dream. And the dream today is being a K !!!



Sad but true. I don't blame H for exploiting the K Klan's visibility and exposure. My issue is with overexposure. It would be nice to have a break from them occasionally.


----------



## perlerare

OneMoreDay said:


> Sad but true. I don't blame H for exploiting the K Klan's visibility and exposure. My issue is with overexposure. It would be nice to have a break from them occasionally.



Ask and it is given 
Some oldies but goodies of the lovely Renee.


----------



## Hermesaholic

perlerare said:


> Don't get me wrong, you know I am on your side. This is not about the Klan, its about Hermes :
> Hermes has KJ sittinng front row at their runway by their international relations director's side.
> Why would they do so ? Not because the Ks are stars,
> they do it only because of  the 60M+ Kim's IG Followers, and all the others family members'. (the Klan is the number one worldwide  IG brand in terms of followers)
> Remember one thing my lovely Hermes fans: this is the 21h century, and its already 16 years old !
> Luxury branding from last century is obsolete. And so is taste, class, exclusivity, longevity and all other concepts that we have took for good in the last century.
> 
> Now its about exposure, inclusivity, popularity, number, crowd, data.... big data, and....massive sales.
> You don't get there with a small circle of classy NYC and Parisian ladies in their 50's... who cherish their Box leather H bag (us)
> You get there with millions of clients who are willing to be a part of the dream. And the dream today is being a K !!!


Perlerare: I know what you are saying and I understand but I don't need to see them in this thread.  It's seems they are posted here by some one promoting them to an extreme degree.  I am sick of seeing their distorted faces and rears all while they are doing nothing but getting in and out of cars, taking pictures of themselves or going to the gym.  This thread is polluted by pictures of them , constantly.


----------



## jula

Lamar Odom joined Khloe Kardashian and her family for a church service in Agoura Hills on Easter Sunday dailymail/ justjared


----------



## Keren16

marbella8 said:


> Kind of the way most-normal people are, lol, they buy a few-expensive items and use them a lot. I think being on this forum, we forget we all might be a little on the excessive end (at least I feel I am, heck why do I need more than 1 or 2 Kellys, lol). I love the way she carries herself.




Agree with everything!!  Thanks.....[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When I want to see elegance, I look at the vintage photos thread.  When I need something to laugh at and don't feel like looking in the mirror, I look at the pics in this thread.


----------



## Mindi B

Madam Bijoux said:


> When I want to see elegance, I look at the vintage photos thread.  When I need something to laugh at and don't feel like looking in the mirror, I look at the pics in this thread.



Madam, you make me laugh! (WITH you, not at you, I hasten to add!)


----------



## Luvquality

I too have had it with the K's on this thread! Wish the mods would redirect all K pics to a K thread. Way, way too much here.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Madam Bijoux said:


> When I want to see elegance, I look at the vintage photos thread.  When I need something to laugh at and don't feel like looking in the mirror, I look at the pics in this thread.


----------



## mistikat

There are celebrity style threads for all the K-klan, I believe, and they are here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/

It would be appreciated if this thread could get back to topic, which is photos of celebs in Hermes and not the Kardashians and the whys and wherefores of their relationship with Hermes, and general opinions on the Klan.

Much appreciated


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Lamar Odom joined Khloe Kardashian and her family for a church service in Agoura Hills on Easter Sunday dailymail/ justjared


OMG Khloe looks soooo amazing and I'm dying over that Craie B! 
That is S T U N N I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

mistikat said:


> There are celebrity style threads for all the K-klan, I believe, and they are here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/
> 
> It would be appreciated if this thread could get back to topic, which is photos of celebs in Hermes and not the Kardashians and the whys and wherefores of their relationship with Hermes, and general opinions on the Klan.
> 
> Much appreciated


Great Mistikat. So in the future all of the Kardiashian photos should go to the dedicated Kardashian thread?


----------



## MSO13

Hermesaholic said:


> Great Mistikat. So in the future all of the Kardiashian photos should go to the dedicated Kardashian thread?




if they are carrying Hermes, why shouldn't their photos be here? 

it's voluntary for anyone to post photos here so why not add some photos of celebs carrying H?


----------



## MSO13

Thank you Jula for all your contributions to these photo threads, I love seeing any and all H no matter who is carrying it!!


----------



## aizawamegamill

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you Jula for all your contributions to these photo threads, I love seeing any and all H no matter who is carrying it!!




I agree.  No one did anything wrong.  No matter who's carrying it, it's Hermes. So it belongs to here.


----------



## Hermesaholic

MrsOwen3 said:


> if they are carrying Hermes, why shouldn't their photos be here?
> 
> it's voluntary for anyone to post photos here so why not add some photos of celebs carrying H?


Because I feel like it is being abused.  It makes me wonder if the person who is posing these photos is being compensated to promote them here.  If it was one photo here and there like every other celeb/star it would be one thing but endless strings of repetitive photos of the family is not fair to the great many of us who do not want an INCESSANT diet of Kar____assian.  Why cant the photos go to a site dedicated the the K KLAN and those who want to look at them non stop?


----------



## doloresmia

Hermesaholic said:


> Because I feel like it is being abused.  It makes me wonder if the person who is posing these photos is being compensated to promote them here.  If it was one photo here and there like every other celeb/star it would be one thing but endless strings of repetitive photos of the family is not fair to the great many of us who do not want an INCESSANT diet of Kar____assian.  Why cant the photos go to a site dedicated the the K KLAN and those who want to look at them non stop?




If you think it is one person, why not put the member on ignore? You won't have to see the offending pics.

I appreciate anyone and everyone posting lovely h pics![emoji7]

Thank you jula for all your posts! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

Hermesaholic said:


> Because I feel like it is being abused.  It makes me wonder if the person who is posing these photos is being compensated to promote them here.  If it was one photo here and there like every other celeb/star it would be one thing but endless strings of repetitive photos of the family is not fair to the great many of us who do not want an INCESSANT diet of Kar____assian.  Why cant the photos go to a site dedicated the the K KLAN and those who want to look at them non stop?




I see it differently, the Ks wear a lot of H and get photographed a lot hence there are a lot more photos of them. There aren't as many celebs carrying H because the other brands gift them the bags to be carried in those photos. The majority of the photos posted here are posted by just a handful of people and I'm sure none are promoting the Ks as they thoughtfully contribute to the Socialites and the Vintage threads and post a variety of people, not just Ks. The photos are credited to other websites who are posting the photos because people apparently want to look at the Ks. I like to look at H, not those gossip sites or threads so I look here.


----------



## Hermesaholic

doloresmia said:


> If you think it is one person, why not put the member on ignore? You won't have to see the offending pics.
> 
> I appreciate anyone and everyone posting lovely h pics![emoji7]
> 
> Thank you jula for all your posts! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Thanks doloresmia. I will do that. Much appreciated.


----------



## mistikat

MrsOwen3 said:


> if they are carrying Hermes, why shouldn't their photos be here?
> 
> it's voluntary for anyone to post photos here so why not add some photos of celebs carrying H?



The photos aren't the problem. Nearly every time the Ks are posted, the thread devolves into a pages long debate of their personal merits or lack of same and whether they are "worthy" of carrying the brand. It's a turn off for other members, many of whom have asked that this not happen and want to focus on the pics.

It's very much appreciated when people take the time and trouble to look for and post photos. It's them discussion about these celebs in particular derail the thread. 

If people want to discuss at length and more broadly what brands the K's wear and if they should/shouldn't be wearing them then yes, the celeb style thread is more suited to that.

This came up a couple of years ago regarding the Kardashians which is why the first post reads as it does. 

It's not a new debate in this thread and it's hard to please everyone. 

So photos, yay! Pages of K analysis, no. 

Hope that clears up this up?


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> Lamar Odom joined Khloe Kardashian and her family for a church service in Agoura Hills on Easter Sunday dailymail/ justjared





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG Khloe looks soooo amazing and I'm dying over that Craie B!
> That is S T U N N I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Khloe looks amazing in that all white! And that Craie B...a rare find for sure!!! the smaller size is the perfect fit for the outfit and the occasion, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Princess D

Madam Bijoux said:


> When I want to see elegance, I look at the vintage photos thread.  When I need something to laugh at and don't feel like looking in the mirror, I look at the pics in this thread.




[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## OneMoreDay

You are a treasure! 

Ah, Renee. The picture of her locking her croc Kelly, ever chic in her simply cut navy pencil dress (Herrera?) and her movie star sunglasses, in spite of the paparazzi horde, still lingers in my mind. Haunting.







Is it Bourgogne? 

Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Birdonce

OneMoreDay said:


> You are a treasure!
> 
> Ah, Renee. The picture of her locking her croc Kelly, ever chic in her simply cut navy pencil dress (Herrera?) and her movie star sunglasses, in spite of the paparazzi horde, still lingers in my mind. Haunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Bourgogne?
> 
> Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app



That K is amazing. So elegant. I love when Renee` does herself up in CH. I have to say, I squealed a little at the pic of Khloe's B - I just got a craie B35 with GHW and it's like my bag's little sister!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JWiseman said:


> Khloe looks amazing in that all white! And that Craie B...a rare find for sure!!! the smaller size is the perfect fit for the outfit and the occasion, if I do say so myself.



+1, Yes, that craie B is absolutely gorgeous and perfection with her outfit. 

That is NOT an endorsement of how I feel about the K family, just an opinion of ONE pic! Let's just look and comment on the pics posted and maybe we can all put more effort into posting more photos of celebs with their Bs/Ks.


----------



## Dany_37

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you Jula for all your contributions to these photo threads, I love seeing any and all H no matter who is carrying it!!



I second that motion!!


----------



## jula

Hermesaholic said:


> Because I feel like it is being abused.  It makes me wonder *if the person who is posing these photos is being compensated to promote them here*.  If it was one photo here and there like every other celeb/star it would be one thing but endless strings of repetitive photos of the family is not fair to the great many of us who do not want an INCESSANT diet of Kar____assian.  Why cant the photos go to a site dedicated the the K KLAN and those who want to look at them non stop?



Seriously? I really didn't want to derail this thread so I haven't responded previously but this is getting ridiculous. The pictures I post do often show the Kardashians as they are almost papped daily. And this is not rocket science to figure out nor a big conspiracy. Furthermore I think Hermès already does a stellar job of promoting the Kardashians/ Jenners by having Kris sit front row at their fashion show. 
And btw not everyone on this forum feels the same way as you about the Kardashians and the way they dress, the bags they carry etc. The forum is - thank God - very diverse. And as usual: different strokes for different folks.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West pictured while heading out of a taping of Khloe's show Kocktails With Khloe on Monday afternoon (March 28) in Van Nuys, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

Kelly Bensimon is sighted with her daughter Ted during the Easter Brunch at the Coco Polo Lounge on March 27, 2016 in Wellington, Florida. twitter


----------



## jula

Sylvie Meis greets a friend in Hamburg (March 23, 2016) sylvievandervaartstyle


----------



## sydgirl

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis greets a friend in Hamburg (March 23, 2016) sylvievandervaartstyle



That croc kelly is tdf &#128525; love Sylvies boy bag too &#128149;


----------



## wantitneedit

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis greets a friend in Hamburg (March 23, 2016) sylvievandervaartstyle



jula, you are a star for always posting and in so many threads too.  I really appreciate the time you take and hope you will not stop.


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> jula, you are a star for always posting and in so many threads too.  I really appreciate the time you take and hope you will not stop.



Ditto! Love your work work Jula as it must take up a lot of your time.

I just love seeing all of the beautiful bags.


----------



## Suzie

OneMoreDay said:


> You are a treasure!
> 
> Ah, Renee. The picture of her locking her croc Kelly, ever chic in her simply cut navy pencil dress (Herrera?) and her movie star sunglasses, in spite of the paparazzi horde, still lingers in my mind. Haunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Bourgogne?
> 
> Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app



This bag is gorgeous and she also has a stunning black croc.


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis greets a friend in Hamburg (March 23, 2016) sylvievandervaartstyle



This croc Kelly is beyond stunning!


----------



## Mindi B

Another jula fan here.  And you not only post great photos, but are my go-to gal for "Who is she wearing?" questions.  Couldn't do without you!


----------



## [vogue]

jula said:


> Seriously? I really didn't want to derail this thread so I haven't responded previously but this is getting ridiculous. The pictures I post do often show the Kardashians as they are almost papped daily. And this is not rocket science to figure out nor a big conspiracy. Furthermore I think Hermès already does a stellar job of promoting the Kardashians/ Jenners by having Kris sit front row at their fashion show.
> And btw not everyone on this forum feels the same way as you about the Kardashians and the way they dress, the bags they carry etc. The forum is - thank God - very diverse. And as usual: different strokes for different folks.


AMEN. 

PS I'm liking Kim's most recent outfit - not too revealing & looks quite nice!

Is Khloe's baby birkin Craie?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Jula* - We love you and your photos.  You brought us photos that I would never have otherwise have access to.

Please do not stop posting here.  Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## pursecrzy

The Queen


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jula said:


> Seriously? I really didn't want to derail this thread so I haven't responded previously but this is getting ridiculous. The pictures I post do often show the Kardashians as they are almost papped daily. And this is not rocket science to figure out nor a big conspiracy. Furthermore I think Hermès already does a stellar job of promoting the Kardashians/ Jenners by having Kris sit front row at their fashion show.
> And btw not everyone on this forum feels the same way as you about the Kardashians and the way they dress, the bags they carry etc. The forum is - thank God - very diverse. And as usual: different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pursecrzy said:


> The Queen



I love it!!  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## luxi_max

jula said:


> Seriously? I really didn't want to derail this thread so I haven't responded previously but this is getting ridiculous. The pictures I post do often show the Kardashians as they are almost papped daily. And this is not rocket science to figure out nor a big conspiracy. Furthermore I think Hermès already does a stellar job of promoting the Kardashians/ Jenners by having Kris sit front row at their fashion show.
> 
> And btw not everyone on this forum feels the same way as you about the Kardashians and the way they dress, the bags they carry etc. The forum is - thank God - very diverse. And as usual: different strokes for different folks.




Jula - thanks for taking time posting pictures.  I really enjoy seeing all the pictures here! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## peggioka

Love it!  The Queen must have an amazing collection of H silks.  


pursecrzy said:


> The Queen


----------



## peggioka

thanks for all the pictures and work!


jula said:


> Seriously? I really didn't want to derail this thread so I haven't responded previously but this is getting ridiculous. The pictures I post do often show the Kardashians as they are almost papped daily. And this is not rocket science to figure out nor a big conspiracy. Furthermore I think Hermès already does a stellar job of promoting the Kardashians/ Jenners by having Kris sit front row at their fashion show.
> And btw not everyone on this forum feels the same way as you about the Kardashians and the way they dress, the bags they carry etc. The forum is - thank God - very diverse. And as usual: different strokes for different folks.


----------



## jula

Thank you all for your kind words.   


Alessandra Ambrósio treated her daughter Anja and son Noah to lunch at Au Fudge in West Hollywood on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner headed out at Il Ciello in Beverly Hills on Monday. dailymail


----------



## Oliviavivienne

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner headed out at Il Ciello in Beverly Hills on Monday. dailymail




Is this in Epsom leather?? [emoji33][emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner headed out at Il Ciello in Beverly Hills on Monday. dailymail



*jula*, thank you for posting the photos! We do appreciate them here! 

that outfit though, ouch!


----------



## sydgirl

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner headed out at Il Ciello in Beverly Hills on Monday. dailymail



Looks like one of those 70s grocery crochet sacks &#128514;

Appreciate all the pics you post jula &#128149;






Oliviavivienne said:


> Is this in Epsom leather?? [emoji33][emoji7]



Looks like togo to me &#128522;


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Oh! Okay thank you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Seriously? I really didn't want to derail this thread so I haven't responded previously but this is getting ridiculous. The pictures I post do often show the Kardashians as they are almost papped daily. And this is not rocket science to figure out nor a big conspiracy. Furthermore I think Hermès already does a stellar job of promoting the Kardashians/ Jenners by having Kris sit front row at their fashion show.
> And btw not everyone on this forum feels the same way as you about the Kardashians and the way they dress, the bags they carry etc. The forum is - thank God - very diverse. And as usual: different strokes for different folks.



*jula*, a great post ~ you are the best.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Okay, here is J-Lo and James Corden in Car Pool Karaoke ~ J-Lo is wearing her black CDC PHW:







The full video is here:

http://www.cbs.com/shows/late-late-show/video/5_OYcIXfydEqswRrsw3FAOZHTXRn6po3/jennifer-lopez-carpool-karaoke/


----------



## gracekelly

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, here is J-Lo and James Corden in Car Pool Karaoke ~ J-Lo is wearing her black CDC PHW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full video is here:
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/shows/late-late-show/video/5_OYcIXfydEqswRrsw3FAOZHTXRn6po3/jennifer-lopez-carpool-karaoke/



When she stays away from the hoochy look, she really nails it!  She always wears her Hermes well


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jula said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> 
> Alessandra Ambrósio treated her daughter Anja and son Noah to lunch at Au Fudge in West Hollywood on Tuesday dailymail



Such cute kids !! Thanks Jula.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Oliviavivienne said:


> Is this in Epsom leather?? [emoji33][emoji7]



Epsom is too stiff for her curves. It may be Togo or Swift.


----------



## [vogue]

jula said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> 
> Alessandra Ambrósio treated her daughter Anja and son Noah to lunch at Au Fudge in West Hollywood on Tuesday dailymail


This outfit makes me YEARN for warmer weather... She looks beautiful - what colour is her belt?


----------



## Notorious Pink

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner headed out at Il Ciello in Beverly Hills on Monday. dailymail




OMG. I can't......[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MarvelGirl

*Ciara leaving Barney's New York Los Angeles - Tumblr*


----------



## Blue Rain

MarvelGirl said:


> *Ciara leaving Barney's New York Los Angeles - Tumblr*


 
Don't know her, but she looks fabulous with her croc B. She doesn't even have to dress up to wear that.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Blue Rain said:


> Don't know her, but she looks fabulous with her croc B. She doesn't even have to dress up to wear that.



She's a singer and dancer. And I 100% agree, she does look fabulous with her croc B AND that big ole diamond ring from her new fiancé, quarterback Russell Wilson.  She could be wearing a potato sack and look like a knockout with those two things.


----------



## alterego

wantitneedit said:


> jula, you are a star for always posting and in so many threads too.  I really appreciate the time you take and hope you will not stop.


+1


----------



## purplepoodles

pursecrzy said:


> The Queen




Great pic classic old school H in every way.


----------



## pursecrzy

Another of the Queen.


----------



## Blue Rain

pursecrzy said:


> Another of the Queen.




Classy L O L. She reminds me of the grandma in the Little Red Riding Hood.


----------



## purseinsanity

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Jula* - We love you and your photos.  You brought us photos that I would never have otherwise have access to.
> 
> Please do not stop posting here.  Thanks for all the hard work.



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

blue rain said:


> classy l o l. She reminds me of the grandma in the little red riding hood.



+1:d:d


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, here is J-Lo and James Corden in Car Pool Karaoke ~ J-Lo is wearing her black CDC PHW]



Love carpool karaoke!


Jordana Brewster chats on her cell phone while stepping out to run errands on Monday (March 28) in Beverly Hills. justjared


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian keeps busy on her cell phone as she arrives at the studio on Wednesday (March 30) in Van Nuys, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

Demi Lovato keeps it casual in an iHeart Radio hoodie as she leaves a studio on Wednesday (March 30) in Los Angeles justjared


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> Sylvie Meis greets a friend in Hamburg (March 23, 2016) sylvievandervaartstyle



OMG this croc Kelly...is it a 40 or a 35? I'm thinking 40 and I'm thinking that it should be mine!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, here is J-Lo and James Corden in Car Pool Karaoke ~ J-Lo is wearing her black CDC PHW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full video is here:
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/shows/late-late-show/video/5_OYcIXfydEqswRrsw3FAOZHTXRn6po3/jennifer-lopez-carpool-karaoke/



The lady who started it ALL for me... J Lo and the black CDC.


----------



## Dany_37

MarvelGirl said:


> *Ciara leaving Barney's New York Los Angeles - Tumblr*



Love the casual look with the Croc! Lucky girl and even luckier guy!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MarvelGirl said:


> She's a singer and dancer. And I 100% agree, she does look fabulous with her croc B AND that big ole diamond ring from her new fiancé, quarterback Russell Wilson.  She could be wearing a potato sack and look like a knockout with those two things.



Holy cow!!!  &#128004;  That ring!!!!


----------



## midnight_beauty

[vogue];27028140 said:
			
		

> Oops. I thought both of them looked pretty fine! :/
> 
> KK's makeup and hair in the latest pics are next level!



I don't like her but I gotta admit she's very pretty and that body is to die for. I don't like most of her fashion style but omg her Hermès and cartier are perfection


----------



## MarvelGirl

Dany_37 said:


> Love the casual look with the Croc! Lucky girl and even luckier guy!



Me too! Casual chic at its finest.  And yes, it seems they are very happy and are blessed to find each other. I hope they last. After what they've both been through in bad past relationships (yikes!), hopefully paradise found!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Holy cow!!!  &#128004;  That ring!!!!



I know, right! Boooom! LOL. Combine that with the croc B and


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MarvelGirl said:


> *Ciara leaving Barney's New York Los Angeles - Tumblr*



Ciara is GORGEOUS and love that exotic B. Thanks, *MarvelGirl*.


----------



## MarvelGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ciara is GORGEOUS and love that exotic B. Thanks, *MarvelGirl*.



Hi Vigee!  You're welcome and hope you are well! She is beautiful and that exotic B is


----------



## mrswidjaja

jula said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde (R) poses with a group of young locals having lunch on the streets as she walks from the Ministry of Finance Building to a luncheon March 16, 2016 in Hanoi, Vietnam. Lagarde is currently on a three day visit to Vietnam. IMF Staff Photo/Stephen Jaffe


not sure why, but love this picture. thanks for posting this up!


----------



## carabelli888

jula said:


> Seriously? I really didn't want to derail this thread so I haven't responded previously but this is getting ridiculous. The pictures I post do often show the Kardashians as they are almost papped daily. And this is not rocket science to figure out nor a big conspiracy. Furthermore I think Hermès already does a stellar job of promoting the Kardashians/ Jenners by having Kris sit front row at their fashion show.
> And btw not everyone on this forum feels the same way as you about the Kardashians and the way they dress, the bags they carry etc. The forum is - thank God - very diverse. And as usual: different strokes for different folks.



Thanks for the pictures. I don't mind the Kardashian pictures because I truly am focusing and admiring the H bags on every celebrity including the K's. I'm not a Kardashian hater nor do I go searching for them. My reason for looking at this thread is admiring all the H bags/products on all celebrities. And in all honesty I've admired some of the H bags which some of the Kardashians are carrying (i.e. Most recently the cute 25 craie birkin). I feel if you don't like seeing something then forward, go to the next page.


----------



## mistikat

I just want to reiterate that photos of the Kardashians are not and have never been the issue. The more photos of anyone wearing Hermes, the better, and kudos to members who take the time to post them. 

It's the pages of off-topic dissection of them as a family and periodic discussions of who "should/should not" be carrying Hermes, that derail the thread, and that have nothing to do with the bags or accessories themselves. 

If anyone has questions, please PM me, and in the meantime, continue to enjoy the photos.


----------



## purplepoodles

peggioka said:


> Love it!  The Queen must have an amazing collection of H silks.




Yes has to be massive, she has worn them for most of her life. Hope this photo works. You can see a few H scarves laid out on the outfits for the queen's approval. 




Taken from DRESSING THE QUEEN written by Angela Kelly who is responsible for the Queen's Wardrobe.


----------



## peggioka

purplepoodles said:


> Yes has to be massive, she has worn them for most of her life. Hope this photo works. You can see a few H scarves laid out on the outfits for the queen's approval.
> 
> View attachment 3316575
> 
> 
> Taken from DRESSING THE QUEEN written by Angela Kelly who is responsible for the Queen's Wardrobe.


----------



## jula

Kendall Jenner makes her way inside The Nice Guy for a night out on Wednesday (March 30) in West Hollywood, Calif. dailymail


----------



## jula

Julianne Hough flashes a smile as she shops with some friends on Wednesday (March 30) at The Grove in West Hollywood, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner arrives at a private dinner to launch their new fashion line at Neiman Marcus on Thursday night. dailymail


----------



## luxi_max

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner arrives at a private dinner to launch their new fashion line at Neiman Marcus on Thursday night. dailymail




Is it Kelly 32? I am still learning


----------



## jula

The Kardashians pictured leaving Moonlight Rollerway on Friday afternoon (April 1) in Glendale, Calif. justjared


----------



## Suzie

mistikat said:


> I just want to reiterate that photos of the Kardashians are not and have never been the issue. The more photos of anyone wearing Hermes, the better, and kudos to members who take the time to post them.
> 
> It's the pages of off-topic dissection of them as a family and periodic discussions of who "should/should not" be carrying Hermes, that derail the thread, and that have nothing to do with the bags or accessories themselves.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please PM me, and in the meantime, continue to enjoy the photos.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> The Kardashians pictured leaving Moonlight Rollerway on Friday afternoon (April 1) in Glendale, Calif. justjared



Love how his sneakers coordinate with the croc B's bag charm. Now, that takes some planning.


----------



## forchanel

jula said:


> Kendall Jenner makes her way inside The Nice Guy for a night out on Wednesday (March 30) in West Hollywood, Calif. dailymail




What size is Kendall's Birkin a 25? Is it box calf leather?


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> Eva Longoria arrives at the LAX airport from Spain on Monday dailymail





bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria zimbio



Anyone know what size Eva's carrying? She's petite so could these be 30's? I've seen her Gris T but that seems larger.  Loving that gold on her. Clemence?


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian spotted in Vail Colorado, on Wednesday. dailymail


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster is spotted out and about with her mom in Los Angeles, California on April 6, 2016. zimbio


----------



## jula

Larry King's wife Shawn King is spotted out shopping in Beverly Hills, California on April 5, 2016. zimbio


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner snaps a photo while walking around solo on Thursday (April 7) in Los Angeles. justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Larry King's wife Shawn King is spotted out shopping in Beverly Hills, California on April 5, 2016. zimbio





jula said:


> Kylie Jenner snaps a photo while walking around solo on Thursday (April 7) in Los Angeles. justjared



Shawn King and Kylie Jenner both look really good with their Bs/Ks in action in these pics. Dressed age appropriately and not over the top trying too hard.


----------



## wantitneedit

jula said:


> Larry King's wife Shawn King is spotted out shopping in Beverly Hills, California on April 5, 2016. zimbio



Jula, thanks so much for posting.  Shawn King looks lovely, and how i wish i could wear leather leggings!  I need these Tom ford shades in my life, do you know the model ?


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm assuming this scarf is Hermes.  Does anyone know the design?  Love it.  What an elegant woman.


----------



## fashion16

beekmanhill said:


> I'm assuming this scarf is Hermes.  Does anyone know the design?  Love it.  What an elegant woman.



That is Christine lagarde. She is a lawyer and managing director at the international
Monetary fund. She is an amazing woman and has an incredible fashion sense.  So refreshing to see a strong female public figure who isn't afraid to let her fashionable side show through even in a serious profession.


----------



## beekmanhill

fashion16 said:


> That is Christine lagarde. She is a lawyer and managing director at the international
> Monetary fund. She is an amazing woman and has an incredible fashion sense.  So refreshing to see a strong female public figure who isn't afraid to let her fashionable side show through even in a serious profession.



Agree to all.  I did know who she was, forgot to post her name, I was so enthralled by the scarf.


----------



## jula

wantitneedit said:


> Jula, thanks so much for posting.  Shawn King looks lovely, and how i wish i could wear leather leggings!  I need these Tom ford shades in my life, do you know the model ?



Anoushka


----------



## jula

Ciara stepped out with her fiance, NFL player Russell Wilson, in West Hollywood on Friday. dailymail


----------



## MarvelGirl

jula said:


> Ciara stepped out with her fiance, NFL player Russell Wilson, in West Hollywood on Friday. dailymail



CUTE couple and fabulous B! Love it. Thanks for posting, Jula!!


----------



## wantitneedit

jula said:


> Anoushka



you are a doll, thanks so much


----------



## jula

MarvelGirl said:


> CUTE couple and fabulous B! Love it. Thanks for posting, Jula!!







wantitneedit said:


> you are a doll, thanks so much



You're welcome! 


Kim Kardashian stepped on a rainy Saturday afternoon in her hometown neighbourhood of Calabasas. dailymail


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner braved the rain in Calabasas on Saturday dailymail


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Ciara stepped out with her fiance, NFL player Russell Wilson, in West Hollywood on Friday. dailymail



Loving the all black ensemble and gorgeous B.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Ciara stepped out with her fiance, NFL player Russell Wilson, in West Hollywood on Friday. dailymail



Absolutely gorgeous couple and truly blessed with talent ~ love that exotic B that Ciara is carrying.


----------



## Rouge H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Absolutely gorgeous couple and truly blessed with talent ~ love that exotic B that Ciara is carrying.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian pictured walking through LAX Airport to catch a flight on Monday (April 11) in Los Angeles justjared


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner and her beau Corey Gamble turned up at LAX on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Elle Macpherson strolled the streets of New York on Tuesday ahead of TV appearance dailymail


----------



## carabelli888

Elle M has had that birkin for a long time.
Kris J croc birkin matches his shoes! She seems to have so many new croc birkins these days. Wonder if she and her girls share them.
Ciara's croc is so lovely!


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> Kris Jenner and her beau Corey Gamble turned up at LAX on Monday dailymail


That looks great on him!


----------



## hclubfan

jula said:


> Kris Jenner and her beau Corey Gamble turned up at LAX on Monday dailymail



I'm sorry, but Corey seems like more of a man servant to Kris than anything else!  He's the one who is always carrying her bags.  Having said that, they're always stunning bags!


----------



## Dany_37

hclubfan said:


> I'm sorry, but Corey seems like more of a man servant to Kris than anything else!  He's the one who is always carrying her bags.  Having said that, they're always stunning bags!



The bag is beautiful but I'm starting to think the same as you.  And somehow the bag always ends up matching his shoes!   My husband would not be carrying my bag around for me for extended periods of time!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian pictured walking through LAX Airport to catch a flight on Monday (April 11) in Los Angeles justjared



Nice spray tan.


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Elle Macpherson strolled the streets of New York on Tuesday ahead of TV appearance dailymail



Not crazy about that bag but she is one stunning woman!


----------



## bagidiotic

jula said:


> Elle Macpherson strolled the streets of New York on Tuesday ahead of TV appearance dailymail


Love this b
Why dont she send in for spa


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> Kris Jenner and her beau Corey Gamble turned up at LAX on Monday dailymail





alterego said:


> That looks great on him!



Lol I was thinking the SAME thing! I love BE, especially in exotic. Shoot, I would be her man servant just to carry that!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love how his sneakers coordinate with the croc B's bag charm. Now, that takes some planning.



This is the second time in just a few days where I have noticed like others on this thread that his outfit matches her exotic B and he is carrying it for her. 
Will not speculate on their relationship or what is going on here but it is a gorgeous B.

^ *JWiseman*, love your post.


----------



## Monceau

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is the second time in just a few days where I have noticed like others on this thread that his outfit matches her exotic B and he is carrying it for her.
> Will not speculate on their relationship or what is going on here but it is a gorgeous B.
> 
> ^ *JWiseman*, love your post.


if we see him stepping out in any of her RTW...
at least she can say "been there, done that!"


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian pictured walking through LAX Airport to catch a flight on Monday (April 11) in Los Angeles justjared


Judd Nelson called from the Breakfast Club- he wants his jacket back!


----------



## Monceau

Dany_37 said:


> Not crazy about that bag but she is one stunning woman!


I'm not feeling this bag either, perhaps it's just a bad match with the outfit.
It has an eighties vibe- might work better with Kim's Breakfast Club denim jacket, but Elle always looks fantastic.


----------



## Fab41

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian pictured walking through LAX Airport to catch a flight on Monday (April 11) in Los Angeles justjared



what about those shoes??!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fab41 said:


> *what about those shoes??!!!*



In a nutshell: HIDEOUS. They were the first thing that caught my eye unfortunately.

Like her B but everything else must go lol.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> In a nutshell:* HIDEOUS. They were the first thing that caught my eye unfortunately.*
> 
> Like her B but everything else must go lol.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## millivanilli

jula said:


> International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde receives flowers as she is greeted at the SOS Childrens village March 18, 2016 in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. Lagarde is on a three day visit to Vietnam. flickr/IMF





please please please name me that scarf!


----------



## Fab41

duna said:


> My thoughts exactly!



hideous sweatbucket... - fashion  ...
sorry...
:back2topic:


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> In a nutshell: HIDEOUS. They were the first thing that caught my eye unfortunately.
> 
> Like her B but everything else must go lol.



+ 1! What a mess of an outfit apart from the bag!


----------



## Monceau

millivanilli said:


> please please please name me that scarf!


Ceintures et Liens


----------



## millivanilli

Monceau said:


> Ceintures et Liens



Thank you SO much! The hunt is over, the hunt begins )


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner pulls her hair back from her face on Wednesday afternoon (April 13) in Van Nuys, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

Ciara and fiancé Russell Wilson stepped out for a date night in West Hollywood on Thursday evening dailymail


----------



## jula

Elle Macpherson strolled along the streets of New York City on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## duna

I'm not a fan of Elle's B but she's always gorgeous !!!


----------



## lucywife

jula said:


> Kris Jenner and her beau Corey Gamble turned up at LAX on Monday dailymail


 le boyfriend matches his sneakers to her bag. How sweet


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> Elle Macpherson strolled the streets of New York on Tuesday ahead of TV appearance dailymail



Nothing like a well-loved Birkin. Head-to-toe perfection. 

The Supers seem to have a taste for custom B's like this. Heidi has her Camo Croc Birkin though I much prefer Elle's.


----------



## jula

Katherine Heigl out for lunch in Los Feliz (April 14, 2016) laineygossip


----------



## gracekelly

jula said:


> Katherine Heigl out for lunch in Los Feliz (April 14, 2016) laineygossip



She looks very pretty and the bag is just perfect for her look.


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Elle Macpherson strolled along the streets of New York City on Wednesday dailymail



I just adore Elle's bag. I love zebras so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## HPassion

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner pulls her hair back from her face on Wednesday afternoon (April 13) in Van Nuys, Calif. justjared



I think she's even prettier than Kim. That face!


----------



## lady786

jula said:


> Seriously? I really didn't want to derail this thread so I haven't responded previously but this is getting ridiculous. The pictures I post do often show the Kardashians as they are almost papped daily. And this is not rocket science to figure out nor a big conspiracy. Furthermore I think Hermès already does a stellar job of promoting the Kardashians/ Jenners by having Kris sit front row at their fashion show.
> And btw not everyone on this forum feels the same way as you about the Kardashians and the way they dress, the bags they carry etc. The forum is - thank God - very diverse. And as usual: different strokes for different folks.



Julia thank you for posting pics and this is one of my favorite threads and it is majorly because of your hard work


----------



## jula

lady786 said:


> Julia thank you for posting pics and this is one of my favorite threads and it is majorly because of your hard work



 Thank you. 


Nicky Hilton is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on April 15, 2016. zimbio


----------



## MarvelGirl

jula said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Nicky Hilton is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on April 15, 2016. zimbio



I must say, Nicky is carrying that baby weight extremely well. She doesn't even look pregnant at all! And of course, the B is fab too.


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian departed from LAX airport on Saturday morning dailymail


----------



## duna

MarvelGirl said:


> I must say, Nicky is carrying that baby weight extremely well. She doesn't even look pregnant at all! And of course, the B is fab too.



I was wondering from these pics if she's pregnant or not, can't really tell. I have the same Saint Laurent booties


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

jula said:


> Kris Jenner and her beau Corey Gamble turned up at LAX on Monday dailymail







JWiseman said:


> Lol I was thinking the SAME thing! I love BE, especially in exotic. Shoot, I would be her man servant just to carry that!



AMEN! We can share the job


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Nicky Hilton is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on April 15, 2016. zimbio



Nicky Hilton always manages to look great IMO unlike so many other celebs/socialites/reality stars ~ she never looks like she is trying too hard. 

Thanks *jula* for your wonderful pics!


----------



## etoupebirkin

duna said:


> I was wondering from these pics if she's pregnant or not, can't really tell. I have the same Saint Laurent booties



I agree she looks wonderful. I have always liked her relaxed elegant style. I also have those booties and they really are my go to shoes. I was originally inspired to purchase them by Lovely64.

Again, thank you Jula for your hard work on this thread!!!


----------



## lucywife

duna said:


> I have the same Saint Laurent booties





etoupebirkin said:


> I also have those booties and they really are my go to shoes.



me three  I have them in black too, love them


----------



## HMuse

jula said:


> Elle Macpherson strolled along the streets of New York City on Wednesday dailymail



somehow ZOOTOPIA comes to mind......


----------



## marbella8

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Nicky Hilton always manages to look great IMO unlike so many other celebs/socialites/reality stars ~ she never looks like she is trying too hard.
> 
> Thanks *jula* for your wonderful pics!



I must agree re her effortless style. I was thinking the same thing about all her photos on here, how she carries her H bags.

I am actually loving herstriped blouse. I have pulled out a lot of my work blouses and wearing them with jeans too, love the look.

And as always, thanks jula for all the photos


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Nicky Hilton is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on April 15, 2016. zimbio



She looks so adorable pregnant and so well put together.  This is just casually chic done RIGHT and the B is just the cherry on top!


----------



## Mindi B

She dresses for herself, for practicality, comfort, and style--NOT for the paps.  Love that.  It's rare these days.


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Nicky Hilton always manages to look great IMO unlike so many other celebs/socialites/reality stars ~ she never looks like she is trying too hard.
> 
> Thanks *jula* for your wonderful pics!





etoupebirkin said:


> I agree she looks wonderful. I have always liked her relaxed elegant style. I also have those booties and they really are my go to shoes. I was originally inspired to purchase them by Lovely64.
> 
> Again, thank you Jula for your hard work on this thread!!!





marbella8 said:


> I must agree re her effortless style. I was thinking the same thing about all her photos on here, how she carries her H bags.
> 
> I am actually loving herstriped blouse. I have pulled out a lot of my work blouses and wearing them with jeans too, love the look.
> 
> And as always, thanks jula for all the photos



   

Kourtney Kardashian snapped in Iceland on Monday. dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian rocks her favourite underwear as outerwear look with full body Spandex layered under a fur coat as she goes sight seeing in Iceland on Monday dailymail


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian rocks her favourite underwear as outerwear look with full body Spandex layered under a fur coat as she goes sight seeing in Iceland on Monday dailymail



I love the 25cm Birkin. It's so nice and can be dressed up or down. 
As for the outfit, speechless!  And sometimes, that's the best way to be!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian rocks her favourite underwear as outerwear look with full body Spandex layered under a fur coat as she goes sight seeing in Iceland on Monday dailymail




Noooooooooooo!!!!!!! [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]
On the other hand, this makes me feel better about myself!!


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Noooooooooooo!!!!!!! [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]
> On the other hand, this makes me feel better about myself!!



YES!  

I think she looks like the Michelin man.  Why is the security guy carrying her bag?

That coat makes me think of the Roaring 20's and bath tub gin.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, dear Lord, WHY?  Who thought this was a good idea?  Does Kim have a functioning brain?
So sorry--back to topic.
But oh dear oh dear oh dear.


----------



## Fab41

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian rocks her favourite underwear as outerwear look with full body Spandex layered under a fur coat as she goes sight seeing in Iceland on Monday dailymail



i think this bodysuit designed by hubby Kanye... bodyguard carrying the B so ppl will focus on the outfit


----------



## Rouge H

Why, oh why don't people look in the mirror before heading out in public?


----------



## Mindi B

It's just that--her access and income would allow her to wear literally ANYTHING IN THE WORLD.  And she is an attractive woman!  WHY THIS?


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble are seen at LAX (April 18, 2016) zimbio


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Wowza about the recent crop of K pics with their Bs ~ big, small, exotic and otherwise. I almost feel sorry for them being trapped in with this family. 
Yes, I know H bags don't have feelings but I sure do after looking at these pics ~ all negative feelings btw.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian rocks her favourite underwear as outerwear look with full body Spandex layered under a fur coat as she goes sight seeing in Iceland on Monday dailymail


----------



## gracekelly

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>



hahahahaha!  yes this is much better than the Michelin man


Anyone else think that Kris Jenners BF looks like Kanye?

I actually feel sorry for the people in Iceland.  I hope that the K's do nothing to destroy Sami culture, though with the internet, I am certain they are well known to the locals.

Given the weather conditions in Iceland, an exotic is the last bag I would take there.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

gracekelly said:


> hahahahaha!  yes this is much better than the Michelin man
> 
> 
> Anyone else think that Kris Jenners BF looks like Kanye?
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the people in Iceland.  I hope that the K's do nothing to destroy Sami culture, though with the internet, I am certain they are well known to the locals.



I'm sure the Icelanders will be OK.  It's just a freak show.  

:back2topic:


----------



## OneMoreDay

gracekelly said:


> YES!
> 
> I think she looks like the Michelin man.  Why is the security guy carrying her bag?
> 
> That coat makes me think of the Roaring 20's and bath tub gin.



Her holding the bag would have improved the look (though not by much. NOTHING could save this look). I feel weird seeing people getting their security guards to carry their B's for them. Victoria Beckham and the Ecclestons never did, as far as I know.

Funnily, my best friend's dad used to call me Michelin when I was a teen. [emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> YES!
> 
> I think she looks like the Michelin man.  Why is the security guy carrying her bag?
> 
> That coat makes me think of the Roaring 20's and bath tub gin.




I wouldn't mind the gin


----------



## MsHermesAU

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian rocks her favourite underwear as outerwear look with full body Spandex layered under a fur coat as she goes sight seeing in Iceland on Monday dailymail



This is wrong on sooo many levels


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> YES!
> 
> I think she looks like the Michelin man.  Why is the security guy carrying her bag?
> 
> That coat makes me think of the Roaring 20's and bath tub gin.




I like that analogy. Definitely a better mental picture than the actual picture!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>


KK in that beige get up reminds me of a saying of an older lady I knew growing up "That looks like a pair of raccoons in a gunny sack"


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hermesaholic said:


> KK in that beige get up reminds me of a saying of an older lady I knew growing up "That looks like a pair of raccoons in a gunny sack"


----------



## megt10

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian rocks her favourite underwear as outerwear look with full body Spandex layered under a fur coat as she goes sight seeing in Iceland on Monday dailymail



Oh my. I try not to make snide remarks but this is way too much information. Seriously when could you ever think this was a good look???


----------



## megt10

Fab41 said:


> i think this bodysuit designed by hubby Kanye... bodyguard carrying the B so ppl will focus on the outfit



 how can you not focus on the outfit.


----------



## megt10

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>



OMG that is hysterical.


----------



## purseinsanity

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian rocks her favourite underwear as outerwear look with full body Spandex layered under a fur coat as she goes sight seeing in Iceland on Monday dailymail



Ummm....no words.


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>


----------



## Acctt

jula said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Nicky Hilton is spotted out and about in New York City, New York on April 15, 2016. zimbio



Loving this bag! is it a 25 or 30??


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>



Bingo!!!!


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>





(why on earth would anyone wear that?!)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hermesaholic said:


> KK in that beige get up reminds me of a saying of an older lady I knew growing up "That looks like a pair of raccoons in a gunny sack"





megt10 said:


> OMG that is hysterical.





purseinsanity said:


>





etoupebirkin said:


> Bingo!!!!





Livia1 said:


> (why on earth would anyone wear that?!)



Now the big question:  "Who wore it best?"    

(rhetorical question - responses not necessary)


----------



## jmen

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>


 
Oh I like the Pillsbury Dough Man and I would not insult him by using him as the comparison to she who has no taste.  Porky Pig or the Michelin Tire Man would work as an analogy but not the PDM.  (Every time I see one of these pigs in a blanket look, I think what could possibly top it.  I don't even see Hermes anything but perhaps it is lost in a roll.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>



Thank you, and all those who commented and put into words what I just could not say. Speechless.


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> thank you, and all those who commented and put into words what i just could not say. Speechless.




+1


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## S'Mom

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard



I still don't understand the way this bag is closed.


----------



## kymmie

Wow.  A flock of aestheticians at her disposal, on her payroll and someone allowed her to walk out the door in her long underwear.


----------



## gracekelly

:





S'Mom said:


> I still don't understand the way this bag is closed.



Looks like a case of bag abuse/  Call the


----------



## gracekelly

kymmie said:


> Wow.  A flock of aestheticians at her disposal, on her payroll and someone allowed her to walk out the door in her long underwear.



I have a new theory about this.   The K's are going to be marketing a weight loss compression body stocky suit and Kim is the model.  

 That still doesn't answer the question as to why she can't carry a 25cm bag.   This is the bag she should be wearing to Iceland and I think she used to own it.   The reindeer will love it.


----------



## thewave1969

jula said:


> Elle Macpherson strolled along the streets of New York City on Wednesday dailymail


Everything is perfect!


----------



## periogirl28

S'Mom said:


> I still don't understand the way this bag is closed.



Shall attempt possible explanation. When I got my first Kelly eons ago, SA told me to keep at least one strap fastened to help distribute stress on the bag. And I think she needs quick access so the flap is tucked in. My bags never look like this.


----------



## Hermesaholic

gracekelly said:


> I have a new theory about this.   The K's are going to be marketing a weight loss compression body stocky suit and Kim is the model.
> 
> That still doesn't answer the question as to why she can't carry a 25cm bag.   This is the bag she should be wearing to Iceland and I think she used to own it.   The reindeer will love it.


The problem with your theory is that the suit isn't compressing her enough. .  As everyone knows--LOL--I am so sick of seeing her lumps, bumps and bulges over and over again and where is the HERMES in this picture?


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermesaholic said:


> The problem with your theory is that the suit isn't compressing her enough. .  As everyone knows--LOL--I am so sick of seeing her lumps, bumps and bulges over and over again and where is the HERMES in this picture?



I don't think even Kate Moss could make this look good. And I think the bodyguard is carrying the Birkin. It's like it's in the background, hiding!


----------



## seasounds

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian rocks her favourite underwear as outerwear look with full body Spandex layered under a fur coat as she goes sight seeing in Iceland on Monday dailymail


 
I have a feeling that Kim is wearing Kanye's clothing line in this pic. She wore something similar here: http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/02/kim-kardashian-in-new-york-city-2/


----------



## Mindi B

I believe she is.  I feel sort of sorry for her. She is being a supportive spouse.  It isn't her fault that her husband's designs are dreadful.
We are all going to be spanked if we don't get back to topic.  Look away, all, look away.


----------



## Hermesaholic

seasounds said:


> I have a feeling that Kim is wearing Kanye's clothing line in this pic. She wore something similar here: http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/02/kim-kardashian-in-new-york-city-2/


Oh my GOD.  I did not need to see this.....gigantic nipple and all.....


----------



## ALiteBeat82

Floyd Mayweather purchasing 4 Hacs in Croc One 55 and three 50 as well as getting his significant other a 40 Orange Croc Birkin...excuse me while I get my life together.


----------



## jula

^
So he's pulling a Pharell now? Interesting.


Kim Kardashian and Kourtney Kardashian are seen at LAX on April 20, 2016. zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian takes her daughter North West along with her as she runs some errands in Encino on April 21, 2016. zimbio


----------



## Blue Rain

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Floyd Mayweather purchasing 4 Hacs in Croc One 55 and three 50 as well as getting his significant other a 40 Orange Croc Birkin...excuse me while I get my life together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335116




He deserves them and more considering what he does for a living. For me, I just wish to be a significant someone to him.


----------



## ALiteBeat82

Blue Rain said:


> He deserves them and more considering what he does for a living. For me, I just wish to be a significant someone to him.



HAHA! Right? He def deserves them.


----------



## gracekelly

Blue Rain said:


> He deserves them and more considering what he does for a living. For me, I just wish to be a significant someone to him.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1654741-10-big-boxing-names-who-went-bankrupt/page/11

http://www.thesportster.com/entertainment/top-15-boxers-who-lost-everything/?view=all

Better grab those bags before he blows it all.


----------



## hbr

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Floyd Mayweather purchasing 4 Hacs in Croc One 55 and three 50 as well as getting his significant other a 40 Orange Croc Birkin...excuse me while I get my life together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335116




Speechless....[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## etoupebirkin

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian takes her daughter North West along with her as she runs some errands in Encino on April 21, 2016. zimbio



I cannot imagine having to go to the necessary in at thing. Especially while running errands with a small child. While you're trying to get in or out of that thing, your kid can take off in a flash. North is looking cute--but a handful at the same time.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Blue Rain said:


> He deserves them and more considering what he does for a living. For me, I just wish to be a significant someone to him.





ALiteBeat82 said:


> HAHA! Right? He def deserves them.



You know, I was thinking the very same things! That training and those punches ~ OUCH!!


----------



## duna

Blue Rain said:


> He deserves them and more considering what he does for a living. For me, I just wish to be a significant someone to him.



Who is this guy and what does he do for a living?? Excuse my ignorance but I've never heard of him.......


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Who is this guy and what does he do for a living?? Excuse my ignorance but I've never heard of him.......



A boxer, a very successful one.


----------



## duna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A boxer, a very successful one.



Ahhh, thanks my dear! You can see I'm not into sports at all!


----------



## madisonmamaw

duna said:


> Ahhh, thanks my dear! You can see I'm not into sports at all!



no wonder- i imagine he has a bigger build to match 50 and 55
whereas me way over at the other end of the spectrum is disproportionate enough with a 35

lol i was telling DH and he asked for the boxers name
and he did indeed confirm that mayweather is very famous
with a nickname of "pretty boy"


----------



## loves

madisonmamaw said:


> no wonder- i imagine he has a bigger build to match 50 and 55
> whereas me way over at the other end of the spectrum is disproportionate enough with a 35
> 
> lol i was telling DH and he asked for the boxers name
> and he did indeed confirm that mayweather is very famous
> with a nickname of "pretty boy"




I wouldn't say no to one though, I figure I'd just climb into it...


----------



## MSO13

Floyd Mayweather has a long and disturbing history of domestic violence and spousal abuse going back 15 years. what he deserves is jail time, not to have his excesses celebrated.


----------



## Suzie

MrsOwen3 said:


> Floyd Mayweather has a long and disturbing history of domestic violence and spousal abuse going back 15 years. what he deserves is jail time, not to have his excesses celebrated.



Totally agree. He is a piece of ****.


----------



## madisonmamaw

MrsOwen3 said:


> Floyd Mayweather has a long and disturbing history of domestic violence and spousal abuse going back 15 years. what he deserves is jail time, not to have his excesses celebrated.





Suzie said:


> Totally agree. He is a piece of ****.



oh i wasnt aware of this history


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Floyd Mayweather has a long and disturbing history of domestic violence and spousal abuse going back 15 years. what he deserves is jail time, not to have his excesses celebrated.





Suzie said:


> Totally agree. He is a piece of ****.



Interesting posts, ladies ~ I know nothing about him except for the fact that he is a famous boxer.


----------



## Suzie

Sorry mods for being off topic.

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/05/01/opinions/reyes-mayweather-fight/


----------



## ALiteBeat82

MrsOwen3 said:


> Floyd Mayweather has a long and disturbing history of domestic violence and spousal abuse going back 15 years. what he deserves is jail time, not to have his excesses celebrated.


Didn't know too much about his past.  Yet we still celebrate the Ks. I just really love his Heremes HACs.


----------



## MSO13

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Didn't know too much about his past.  Yet we still celebrate the Ks. I just really love his Heremes HACs.



Wearing ill fitting clothing and being famous for nothing isn't exactly the same thing as beating up the mother of your children, in front of the children and then gloating about how he's gotten away with it but good to know you think the Ks are somehow on par with that. I disagree

Photos of his H are fine, it's the comments about how he "deserves" the $250K in bags because he gets punched for a living that made me speak up. He deserves a kick in the b@lls


----------



## hbr

MrsOwen3 said:


> Floyd Mayweather has a long and disturbing history of domestic violence and spousal abuse going back 15 years. what he deserves is jail time, not to have his excesses celebrated.




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## madisonmamaw

Suzie said:


> Sorry mods for being off topic.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2015/05/01/opinions/reyes-mayweather-fight/



thank you for sharing this information - as noted the public do not know about his domestic violence..


----------



## jula

First Deputy Managing Director, IMF, David Lipton, IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde, IMFC Chairman Agustín Carstens, Secretary of the Fund Jianhai Lin start the IMFC meeting at the IMF/World Bank Spring Meetings April 16, 2016 at the IMF Headquarters in Washington, DC. imf via flickr


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Fab41

madisonmamaw said:


> no wonder- i imagine he has a bigger build to match 50 and 55
> whereas me way over at the other end of the spectrum is disproportionate enough with a 35
> 
> lol i was telling DH and he asked for the boxers name
> and he did indeed confirm that mayweather is very famous
> with a nickname of "pretty boy"


 no big build there.. (I've seen him irl.. he's about 5'5 160 lbs.) the bags are amazing travel bags I suppose...&#128513;


----------



## Fab41

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian


 maybe she's trying to push that Kanye design unitard to convince ppl it's classy by pairing it with different B's... hehe


----------



## madisonmamaw

Fab41 said:


> no big build there.. (I've seen him irl.. he's about 5'5 160 lbs.) the bags are amazing travel bags I suppose...&#128513;



in croc through.. i personally like ostrich more/ only lol for exotics 
these each weigh id say 4 kg?


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum jetted into London Heathrow on Saturday morning with her boyfriend Vito Schnabel dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim and Kourtney Kardashian at the beach in Miami, Florida on Friday with their daughters North West and Penelope Disick dailymail


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner pictured leaving West Hollywood's Nobu restaurant on Thursday evening. dailymail


----------



## Fab41

madisonmamaw said:


> in croc through.. i personally like ostrich more/ only lol for exotics
> these each weigh id say 4 kg?


 are you saying these are good for bicep curl exercises?


----------



## Fab41

jula said:


> Heidi Klum jetted into London Heathrow on Saturday morning with her boyfriend Vito Schnabel dailymail


 the blue jean B photographs well here... haven't seen one irl. Maybe it really is a wow color.... those wedges  anybody know what they are?


----------



## madisonmamaw

Fab41 said:


> are you saying these are good for bicep curl exercises?



indeed =)
but travel bags in croc is that really practical?


----------



## Fab41

madisonmamaw said:


> indeed =)
> but travel bags in croc is that really practical?


 that's what the manservants are for... :giggles:


----------



## S'Mom

jula said:


> First Deputy Managing Director, IMF, David Lipton, IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde, IMFC Chairman Agustín Carstens, Secretary of the Fund Jianhai Lin start the IMFC meeting at the IMF/World Bank Spring Meetings April 16, 2016 at the IMF Headquarters in Washington, DC. imf via flickr



A brilliant, amazing, chic woman.  I always love seeing photos of her with or without her Hermes.


----------



## seasounds

jula said:


> Kim and Kourtney Kardashian at the beach in Miami, Florida on Friday with their daughters North West and Penelope Disick dailymail



This is a really weird outfit for the beach on Kim.  It seems like she's been wearing this for the past couple of weeks.  Yuck!


----------



## Mindi B

^^^I thought exactly the same thing!  _This_, _again_, and on the _beach_?!  Perhaps she can't get it off.


----------



## Fab41

Mindi B said:


> ^^^I thought exactly the same thing!  _This_, _again_, and on the _beach_?!  Perhaps she can't get it off.


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> Heidi Klum jetted into London Heathrow on Saturday morning with her boyfriend Vito Schnabel dailymail



She is so pretty! I love her sandals, does anyone who makes them? They remind me of Alaias?


----------



## jula

Fab41 said:


> the blue jean B photographs well here... haven't seen one irl. Maybe it really is a wow color.... those wedges  anybody know what they are?





marbella8 said:


> She is so pretty! I love her sandals, does anyone who makes them? They remind me of Alaias?



Newbark - Maggie Wedges
http://www.fwrd.com/product-newbark-maggie-wedges-in-black-suede/NWBF-WZ1/


----------



## pursecrzy

jula said:


> Newbark - Maggie Wedges
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-newbark-maggie-wedges-in-black-suede/NWBF-WZ1/



Jula, thanks so much for all your hard work posting pictures!

:urock:


----------



## Fab41

jula said:


> Newbark - Maggie Wedges
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-newbark-maggie-wedges-in-black-suede/NWBF-WZ1/


----------



## purseinsanity

Mindi B said:


> ^^^I thought exactly the same thing!  _This_, _again_, and on the _beach_?!  Perhaps she can't get it off.


----------



## purseinsanity

MrsOwen3 said:


> Floyd Mayweather has a long and disturbing history of domestic violence and spousal abuse going back 15 years. what he deserves is jail time, not to have his excesses celebrated.



  Really??  I had no idea!


----------



## purseinsanity

seasounds said:


> I have a feeling that Kim is wearing Kanye's clothing line in this pic. She wore something similar here: http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/02/kim-kardashian-in-new-york-city-2/



Must've been a very, very cold day.


----------



## Marialestate

seasounds said:


> This is a really weird outfit for the beach on Kim.  It seems like she's been wearing this for the past couple of weeks.  Yuck!




Agreed!! And those sandals on the sand!!!!


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> Newbark - Maggie Wedges
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-newbark-maggie-wedges-in-black-suede/NWBF-WZ1/



Thanks so much


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Have you guys seen Kim K's new b? [emoji7]


----------



## 26Alexandra

Oliviavivienne said:


> Have you guys seen Kim K's new b? [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338980




Yes! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Oliviavivienne said:


> Have you guys seen Kim K's new b? [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338980




Love her or not...she still has the BEST handbag collection!! Such a stunning B!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Mindi B

Not sure I'm loving the really small Birkins for day, at least not on Kim.  A little Kelly, yes, but the Birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, I wouldn't object, and I feel the wee Bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, I'm not feeling it.


----------



## luckylove

Mindi B said:


> Not sure I'm loving the really small Birkins for day, at least not on Kim.  A little Kelly, yes, but the Birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, I wouldn't object, and I feel the wee Bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, I'm not feeling it.



Yes, it does seem a bit small. Agree, better for night or on tiny frame. Perhaps it's just too dainty with an edgy casual outfit?


----------



## Mycc

mindi b said:


> not sure i'm loving the really small birkins for day, at least not on kim.  A little kelly, yes, but the birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, i wouldn't object, and i feel the wee bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, i'm not feeling it.




+1


----------



## hbr

Mindi B said:


> Not sure I'm loving the really small Birkins for day, at least not on Kim.  A little Kelly, yes, but the Birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, I wouldn't object, and I feel the wee Bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, I'm not feeling it.




100% agree.


----------



## bagidiotic

mindi b said:


> not sure i'm loving the really small birkins for day, at least not on kim.  A little kelly, yes, but the birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, i wouldn't object, and i feel the wee bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, i'm not feeling it.


+101%


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Not sure I'm loving the really small Birkins for day, at least not on Kim.  A little Kelly, yes, but the Birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, I wouldn't object, and I feel the wee Bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, I'm not feeling it.




Right there with you sister


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Not sure I'm loving the really small Birkins for day, at least not on Kim.  A little Kelly, yes, but the Birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, I wouldn't object, and I feel the wee Bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, I'm not feeling it.





luckylove said:


> Yes, it does seem a bit small. Agree, better for night or on tiny frame. Perhaps it's just too dainty with an edgy casual outfit?



+1, this small B does KK no favors IMO.


----------



## perlerare

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love her or not...she still has the BEST handbag collection!! Such a stunning B!




No,
Her collection is widely published, but it is far for being the BEST. At all.
Many low profile  members here have much better collections. 

Its a good time and place to remember that IG is only a small window on the world. Its not the world itself.


----------



## bagidiotic

perlerare said:


> no,
> her collection is widely published, but it is far for being the best. At all.
> Many low profile  members here have much better collections.
> 
> Its a good time and place to remember that ig is only a small window on the world. Its not the world itself.


+1


----------



## Mindi B

perlerare said:


> No,
> Her collection is widely published, but it is far for being the BEST. At all.
> Many low profile  members here have much better collections.
> 
> Its a good time and place to remember that IG is only a small window on the world. Its not the world itself.



ITA.  No offense to the OP, but exposure and quality are not the same thing!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Mindi B said:


> ITA.  No offense to the OP, but exposure and quality are not the same thing!


I completely agree!!! Jordana Brewster carrying an Evelyn is far more attractive and stylish than that mess of a human.  Victoria Beckham, while many times a little over the top, always did it high style with a superb Hermes collection.


----------



## chicinthecity777

perlerare said:


> No,
> Her collection is widely published, but it is far for being the BEST. At all.
> Many low profile  members here have much better collections.
> 
> Its a good time and place to remember that IG is only a small window on the world. Its not the world itself.



This!


----------



## seasounds

Mindi B said:


> Not sure I'm loving the really small Birkins for day, at least not on Kim.  A little Kelly, yes, but the Birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, I wouldn't object, and I feel the wee Bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, I'm not feeling it.


 
It's kinda like when you see someone wearing clothes that are too tight.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesaholic said:


> I completely agree!!! Jordana Brewster carrying an Evelyn is far more attractive and stylish than that mess of a human.  Victoria Beckham, while many times a little over the top, always did it high style with a superb Hermes collection.




Agree with your agreement! Also, love VB and the way she carries her Bs. Maybe a little over the top but she pulls it off.


----------



## Yoshi1296

perlerare said:


> No,
> 
> Her collection is widely published, but it is far for being the BEST. At all.
> 
> Many low profile  members here have much better collections.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good time and place to remember that IG is only a small window on the world. Its not the world itself.







Mindi B said:


> ITA.  No offense to the OP, but exposure and quality are not the same thing!




Guys chill lol...she just has one of my favorite collections...sorry for bad choice of words due to excitement after seeing that gorgeous suede birkin. Obviously not THE best...but from what I've seen...it's definitely up there imo.


----------



## gracekelly

perlerare said:


> No,
> Her collection is widely published, but it is far for being the BEST. At all.
> Many low profile  members here have much better collections.
> 
> Its a good time and place to remember that IG is only a small window on the world. Its not the world itself.



So true!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agree with your agreement! Also, love VB and the way she carries her Bs. Maybe a little over the top but she pulls it off.



Absolutely!  The women who wear it best are women who wear it unconsciously.  It is natural and that is something that will never be said of these people..


----------



## MARTY1975

perlerare said:


> No,
> Her collection is widely published, but it is far for being the BEST. At all.
> Many low profile  members here have much better collections.
> 
> Its a good time and place to remember that IG is only a small window on the world. Its not the world itself.



+1


----------



## perlerare

Yoshi1296 said:


> Guys chill lol...she just has one of my favorite collections...sorry for bad choice of words due to excitement after seeing that gorgeous suede birkin. Obviously not THE best...but from what I've seen...it's definitely up there imo.



Yes sure. The Doblis Birkin is one rare piece.


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel Zoe


----------



## MarvelGirl

miriammarquez said:


> Rachel Zoe



Rachel Z is rocking that 40 Kelly! I think she looks great here and I love it (but maybe I am biased since my Kelly is also a 40). Big and fabulous!


----------



## Mindi B

Rachel's style has been, is, and always will be oversized, but I agree, she owns it.  The Boho Lux thing that is everywhere now--well, she was there first.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

perlerare said:


> Yes sure. *The Doblis Birkin is one rare piece.*



HA! Great post. 



MarvelGirl said:


> Rachel Z is rocking that 40 Kelly! I think she looks great here and I love it (but maybe I am biased since my Kelly is also a 40). Big and fabulous!





Mindi B said:


> Rachel's style has been, is, and always will be oversized, but I agree, she owns it.  The Boho Lux thing that is everywhere now--well, she was there first.



Totally agree about RZ, she really created the recent boho luxe look and is something of a visionary ~ regardless if you like her style or not. Plus, she can translate other looks, her styling is behind the scenes at so many red-carpet events is unbelievable.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian went to dinner in New York City, one night ahead of the Met Gala. twitter


----------



## [vogue]

^Surprisingly good look!


----------



## carabelli888

Rachel Z is my kind of girl when it comes to bags. Small girl but likes the big bags. Love the 40 kelly.


----------



## Mindi B

I will say the pared-down color palette and more minimalist shapes Kim has been wearing suit her--and of course Hermes bags work perfectly with that aesthetic. She has the bombshell bod, so the clothing doesn't need to shout.  Except for the beige bodysuit, of course.  THAT needs to go.


----------



## periogirl28

I think that outfit above on Kim would look so much better if the coat sleeves and the length was properly fitted to her. We are both short and to me, wearing oversized things isn't going to help. Alas that 25B isn't doing her any favours either. My humble opinion.


----------



## Mindi B

I hear ya.  The oversized, extra-long sleeve thing is "in," so that might be her reason for the large coat--and I generally agree about the 25cm B on Kim, but since she appears to be going out for the evening here, I'm okay with it.  When she carries it for day, I definitely don't think it works on her.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Extra long sleeves are useful for hiding jewelry from those who are up to no good.


----------



## aluminum_siren

Marc Jacobs

cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/midler-metgala/bette-midler-met-gala-03.jpg


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> I will say the pared-down color palette and more minimalist shapes Kim has been wearing suit her--and of course Hermes bags work perfectly with that aesthetic. She has the bombshell bod, so the clothing doesn't need to shout.  Except for the beige bodysuit, of course.  THAT needs to go.



+1, Kim K, as much as it KILLS me to admit it, is looking very good these days. Yes, the nude bodysuit must be saved for Halloween. 




			
				[vogue];30172342 said:
			
		

> OP in NYC



Now that is one BEAUTIFUL croc B. Thanks for the eye-candy.


----------



## jula

Petra Ecclestone Stunt was seen making her way out of Il Pastaio restaurant with her three-year-old tot, Lavinia, on Monday. dailymail


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mindi b said:


> not sure i'm loving the really small birkins for day, at least not on kim.  A little kelly, yes, but the birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, i wouldn't object, and i feel the wee bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, i'm not feeling it.



+1


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jula said:


> Newbark - Maggie Wedges
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-newbark-maggie-wedges-in-black-suede/NWBF-WZ1/



Jula - You know everything !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Khloe just realized how bad she looks


----------



## miriammarquez

Stephanie Seymour


----------



## Fab41

Hermesaholic said:


> Khloe just realized how bad she looks


:giggles: :lolots:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian



Going to stay on topic ~ for once ~ and not mention Khloe but her croc B is gorgeous!


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner leaving a drugstore in Calabasas, California on Wednesday dailymail


----------



## Monceau

miriammarquez said:


> Stephanie Seymour


Gorgeous B, but the ripped jeans need to go.
After 40, it just looks contrived.


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> Petra Ecclestone Stunt was seen making her way out of Il Pastaio restaurant with her three-year-old tot, Lavinia, on Monday. dailymail





jula said:


> Kylie Jenner leaving a drugstore in Calabasas, California on Wednesday dailymail



This is seen everyday, everywhere, but when did it become acceptable to wear exercise clothes to nice restaraunts and sweatpants anywhere other than the gym?
I keep wondering if this is a fad or if consideration to appropriate attire is gone forever.


----------



## jmen

Monceau said:


> This is seen everyday, everywhere, but when did it become acceptable to wear exercise clothes to nice restaraunts and sweatpants anywhere other than the gym?
> I keep wondering if this is a fad or if consideration to appropriate attire is gone forever.


 
I think for the most part any attempt at being well turned out is gone, sad to say.  I recall 18 years moving from the metropolitan area to the boonies.  DH and I decided to go to dinner in town, so I dressed up, heels, the whole bit and we were the only ones dressed up.  I had the feeling peeps thought we just came for a funeral, but even for those people don't care.  It is shame that the masses has turned to jeans or yoga wear into attire they think is appropriate for any and all occasions.  Am waiting for brides to don white shredded jeans or perhaps even black for that matter.  What do we expect from generations who don't read, don't want to read anything that isn't in bullet format.  Everything is wham, bam onto the next no matter what that entails.  (Sorry young uns, I hear this from people across the country; it is not just my own observation.)


----------



## Hermesaholic

jmen said:


> I think for the most part any attempt at being well turned out is gone, sad to say.  I recall 18 years moving from the metropolitan area to the boonies.  DH and I decided to go to dinner in town, so I dressed up, heels, the whole bit and we were the only ones dressed up.  I had the feeling peeps thought we just came for a funeral, but even for those people don't care.  It is shame that the masses has turned to jeans or yoga wear into attire they think is appropriate for any and all occasions.  Am waiting for brides to don white shredded jeans or perhaps even black for that matter.  What do we expect from generations who don't read, don't want to read anything that isn't in bullet format.  Everything is wham, bam onto the next no matter what that entails.  (Sorry young uns, I hear this from people across the country; it is not just my own observation.)


It is seen everywhere --on people that spend their lives as attention seeking exhibitionists.  You do not see this in much of the real world.  Yes per jmen's comments, people do wear jeans and more casual clothes to nicer restaurants than they used to but as someone who  has lived in Manhattan, Boston and DC as well as other towns with many educated and or affluent residents, you do not see people wear skin tight nipple exposing gym wear to restaurants or for walking about.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Monceau said:


> This is seen everyday, everywhere, but when did it become acceptable to wear exercise clothes to nice restaraunts and sweatpants anywhere other than the gym?
> I keep wondering if this is a fad or if consideration to appropriate attire is gone forever.




Well I guess it depends...I'm a college student so I am mostly in sweatpants at school since it's comfy and easy! Jeans/skirts etc. often get really uncomfortable after just a few hours especially if you're rushing between classes and sitting through lectures for hours. Gym gear is breathable too which is nice so you don't get that sweaty greasy feeling during a long day. It's not really worth it to put so much effort into your outfit for certain things like running errands.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ Just my observation, in general and globally speaking society has become more casual now and sexuality is more pronounced ~ even with haute couture gowns, many are so sheer that they are see-through. Do not know whether this is just phase or not, I for one do not miss wearing 4" heels every day but the penchant for wearing workout clothes everywhere is pretty funny. 

Back on topic Stephanie Seymour's exotic B is gorgeous but looks a little tired maybe?


----------



## ALiteBeat82

jmen said:


> I think for the most part any attempt at being well turned out is gone, sad to say.  I recall 18 years moving from the metropolitan area to the boonies.  DH and I decided to go to dinner in town, so I dressed up, heels, the whole bit and we were the only ones dressed up.  I had the feeling peeps thought we just came for a funeral, but even for those people don't care.  It is shame that the masses has turned to jeans or yoga wear into attire they think is appropriate for any and all occasions.  Am waiting for brides to don white shredded jeans or perhaps even black for that matter.  What do we expect from generations who don't read, don't want to read anything that isn't in bullet format.  Everything is wham, bam onto the next no matter what that entails.  (Sorry young uns, I hear this from people across the country; it is not just my own observation.)


You can't stereotype a whole generation based on two women coming out of a drug store.  If that was the case wouldn't people think your generation were all hippies? Yes the newer generations might not dress up to go shopping or run errands but we still dress appropriately when it counts IMHO [emoji140]


----------



## jmen

ALiteBeat82 said:


> You can't stereotype a whole generation based on two women coming out of a drug store.  If that was the case wouldn't people think your generation were all hippies? Yes the newer generations might not dress up to go shopping or run errands but we still dress appropriately when it counts IMHO [emoji140]


 
What is the definition of when it counts? 


Let me back track.  It is not just the younger generation that is dressing down; it seems to run the gamut age wise.  To the response of wearing comfy clothes to sit in a lecture hall or school, I wouldn't expect a Chanel suit.   For the most part there is and has been a trend for some time in come as you are versus looking put together.  If you haven't visited the vintage thread, do so.  It wasn't just models and movie stars who were well turned out.  Women dressed up to go shopping.  I remember my mother wearing gloves, heels and hose, taking me shopping downtown and we rode the bus.    I have pics of my dad and his friends wearing hats, 3 piece suits.  Come to think of it neither of my rents owned a pair of jeans or sweatpants.  Just saying, the times they are a changing -- rather have -- like it or lump it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

jmen said:


> What is the definition of when it counts?
> 
> 
> Let me back track.  It is not just the younger generation that is dressing down; it seems to run the gamut age wise.  To the response of wearing comfy clothes to sit in a lecture hall or school, I wouldn't expect a Chanel suit.   For the most part there is and has been a trend for some time in come as you are versus looking put together.  If you haven't visited the vintage thread, do so.  It wasn't just models and movie stars who were well turned out.  Women dressed up to go shopping.  I remember my mother wearing gloves, heels and hose, taking me shopping downtown and we rode the bus.    I have pics of my dad and his friends wearing hats, 3 piece suits.  Come to think of it neither of my rents owned a pair of jeans or sweatpants.  Just saying, the times they are a changing -- rather have -- like it or lump it.




I get what you're saying. I think it's just the younger generations have really just loosened up when it comes to self presentation. My parents and grandparents are the same way as yours and my mom still gets mad at me for wearing sweatpants to school...but things are just different now. It's all about practicality now.


I think by "when it counts" the poster meant that we dress appropriately given the situation...like dressing formal for formal events and nice dinners and dressing in a respectful manner for family occasions. But if you're running to the drug store to pick up some shampoo or toilet paper...no point in looking put together...sweatpants and a tee is fine for that. I've seen people shopping in Hermes in sweatpants all the time...it's all about personal comfort and leisure.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Yoshi1296 said:


> I get what you're saying. I think it's just the younger generations have really just loosened up when it comes to self presentation. My parents and grandparents are the same way as yours and my mom still gets mad at me for wearing sweatpants to school...but things are just different now. It's all about practicality now.
> 
> 
> I think by "when it counts" the poster meant that we dress appropriately given the situation...like dressing formal for formal events and nice dinners and dressing in a respectful manner for family occasions. But if you're running to the drug store to pick up some shampoo or toilet paper...no point in looking put together...sweatpants and a tee is fine for that. I've seen people shopping in Hermes in sweatpants all the time...it's all about personal comfort and leisure.



THIS. For example I had a 7:30am dental appointment in the suburbs recently and simply threw on sweats and took uber. An hour later coming back on uber, I told the driver to stop in front of my house, he was quite amazed and shouted, "You live HERE????" His meaning was understood that I wasn't dressed well enough to live in my own house and thought this was quite hilarious. Yes, sometimes I wear sweats if it is a rainy cold miserable day outside and I can't be bothered to "dress up".

Now, I promise back to topic, mods.


----------



## 00sara00

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner braved the rain in Calabasas on Saturday dailymail




Which size is this Kelly? 25 or 28?


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez stepped out to do some shopping in Miami dailymail


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jula said:


> Jennifer Lopez stepped out to do some shopping in Miami dailymail



That must be very comfy !!


----------



## Blue Rain

O


----------



## Monceau

jmen said:


> I think for the most part any attempt at being well turned out is gone, sad to say.  I recall 18 years moving from the metropolitan area to the boonies.  DH and I decided to go to dinner in town, so I dressed up, heels, the whole bit and we were the only ones dressed up.  I had the feeling peeps thought we just came for a funeral, but even for those people don't care.  It is shame that the masses has turned to jeans or yoga wear into attire they think is appropriate for any and all occasions.  Am waiting for brides to don white shredded jeans or perhaps even black for that matter.  What do we expect from generations who don't read, don't want to read anything that isn't in bullet format.  Everything is wham, bam onto the next no matter what that entails.  (Sorry young uns, I hear this from people across the country; it is not just my own observation.)


So true, so true.
the irony is that her child is dressed more appropriately than she is, but her bag is nice.

I have a wedding to attend in the near future, oddly, no time was provided on the invitation - details to follow, yet a few weeks to go and no details had surfaced.
As the day is quickly approaching, I asked about the time and other relevant info and  suggested it might be nice to provide it to the guests so that people could plan what to wear. I was told that the time had not yet been set in stone and that most of the guests probably won't  concern themselves with outdated ideas about attire being dictated by time of event, location (indoor? Outdoor?) etc. -  just wear whatever was the message.
 Now I am older than the couple, but only by roughly a decade. I still believe the old rules matter, and I also believe they make outings easier and more comfortable - who wants to show up in a cocktail dress if everyone else is in a beach dress? 

Since I will probably never attend an Ecclestone party, that is at least one less event to worry about!


----------



## Monceau

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^^ Just my observation, in general and globally speaking society has become more casual now and sexuality is more pronounced ~ even with haute couture gowns, many are so sheer that they are see-through. Do not know whether this is just phase or not, I for one do not miss wearing 4" heels every day but the penchant for wearing workout clothes everywhere is pretty funny.
> 
> Back on topic Stephanie Seymour's exotic B is gorgeous but looks a little tired maybe?


Yes, SS looks recently botoxed in the forehead, but the B is showing some wear.
Perhaps a Bag Botox is will be the next generation of treatment.


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian



She looks straight out of the Matrix movie!


----------



## chicinthecity777

marbella8 said:


> She looks straight out of the Matrix movie!



Please don't insult the Matrix!


----------



## luckylove

marbella8 said:


> She looks straight out of the Matrix movie!



To me, she looks like a blow up doll sold in adult toy stores!


----------



## etoupebirkin

chkpfbeliever said:


> That must be very comfy !!


The outfit or the arm candy?!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

luckylove said:


> To me, she looks like a blow up doll sold in adult toy stores!


re Khloe Kardashian as blow up doll:  with same vacuous expression


----------



## jula

Kylie Jenner out in LA dailymail


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian was seen leaving left Cuba the Parque Central Hotel in Cuba on Friday dailymail


----------



## jula

EJ Johnson and Morgan Stewart spotted in Beverly Hills filming their reality show Rich Kids of Beverly Hills on Monday dailymail


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian was seen leaving left Cuba the Parque Central Hotel in Cuba on Friday dailymail



The nails and bag look great. I am all for going casual, but how can you have the time to get your hair, makeup, nails perfect, and then wear the most-casual sandals, that even most men who don't wear?! Way to ruin the look.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Kylie Jenner out in LA dailymail



Believe it or not I like Kylie's jacket and I am a huge fan of her LipKits ~ they are amazing and sell out in seconds online.. 

*julu,* can you please ID her it? 

Khloe, there are no words except that rouge exotic B should be in my loving arms.


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Believe it or not I like Kylie's jacket and I am a huge fan of her LipKits ~ they are amazing and sell out in seconds online..
> 
> *julu,* can you please ID her it?
> 
> Khloe, there are no words except that rouge exotic B should be in my loving arms.





Acne http://www.barneys.com/Acne-Studios-Shearling-Lined-Velocite-Moto-Jacket-504047511.html?utm_source=J84DHJLQkR4&utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-4jSMa9iJwd.hvR7CsSSUeg


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Acne http://www.barneys.com/Acne-Studios-Shearling-Lined-Velocite-Moto-Jacket-504047511.html?utm_source=J84DHJLQkR4&utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-4jSMa9iJwd.hvR7CsSSUeg



*jula*, you are the sweetest ~ should have know it was either Acne, Marant or Iro as I love all of these designers right now. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, off-topic, but I love all those designers, too.  Usually can't justify the prices, but I have been lusting over a Velocite shearling coat for forever.  Please, if you have time, visit the Cafe and talk about the Kylie Lipkits.  I have never tried them; would love to hear more.
Sorry.  :back2topic:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, off-topic, but I love all those designers, too.  Usually can't justify the prices, but I have been lusting over a Velocite shearling coat for forever.  Please, if you have time, visit the Cafe and talk about the Kylie Lipkits.  I have never tried them; would love to hear more.
> Sorry.  :back2topic:



*Mindi*, your wish is my command and will head over to the cafe thread now. You know that I extremely dislike all things Jenner/Kardashian but Kylie is really on to something with these Lip Kits of hers.

Back to topic, mods.


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, you are the sweetest ~ should have know it was either Acne, Marant or Iro as I love all of these designers right now.
> 
> Thanks again!!






Kanye West, Kim Kardashian and their children, Saint and North, in Havana on Tuesday dailymail


----------



## Mindi B

The children are adorable.  And I am okay with the little Birkin here, for evening.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> The children are adorable.  And I am okay with the little Birkin here, for evening.



i am usually very good at spotting h
this time i got to say that the b25 was the last thing i noticed


----------



## madisonmamaw

00sara00 said:


> Which size is this Kelly? 25 or 28?



i beleive its a 28?


----------



## miriammarquez

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Kanye West, Kim Kardashian and their children, Saint and North, in Havana on Tuesday dailymail



The B looks just fine with Kim K's outfit at night IMO. Kind of nice to see them out as a family.

*jula*, you are going to be so tired of me asking ~ but the first thing that I noticed in this pic were Kim K's SHOES. They are insanely great. Any idea?


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis


WOW. Jamie Lee Curtis.  What a classic look from a class act.


----------



## scottsdale92

miriammarquez said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis



LOVE her. Can anyone ID her glasses? I'm guessing Persol or Oliver Peoples?


----------



## Yoshi1296

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The B looks just fine with Kim K's outfit at night IMO. Kind of nice to see them out as a family.
> 
> 
> 
> *jula*, you are going to be so tired of me asking ~ but the first thing that I noticed in this pic were Kim K's SHOES. They are insanely great. Any idea?




They are tom ford


----------



## Yoshi1296

scottsdale92 said:


> LOVE her. Can anyone ID her glasses? I'm guessing Persol or Oliver Peoples?




Oliver People's Spelman sunglasses


----------



## miriammarquez

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## Yoshi1296

miriammarquez said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith




LOVE this whole look!


----------



## MsHermesAU

miriammarquez said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



Beautiful, but I think the B is one size too big for her


----------



## Fab41

MsHermesAU said:


> Beautiful, but I think the B is one size too big for her



maybe need to swap bags with Kim K? hehe :giggles:


----------



## scottsdale92

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oliver People's Spelman sunglasses




Thank you!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Fab41 said:


> maybe need to swap bags with Kim K? hehe :giggles:



YES! Good solution


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## miriammarquez

La Toya Jackson


----------



## periogirl28

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Rutherford



Neutral perfection!


----------



## duna

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Rutherford



Finally a breath of fresh air.....although I don't like those boots with the summer dress.


----------



## hclubfan

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Rutherford



Oh I always love how she wear her H!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Yoshi1296 said:


> They are tom ford



*Yoshi*, Thanks so much ~ on my way to search for them!


----------



## Yoshi1296

scottsdale92 said:


> Thank you!!!








VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Yoshi*, Thanks so much ~ on my way to search for them!




You're both welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## carabelli888

miriammarquez said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



Jada always look so good at airports more than on the red carpet! Love her croc


----------



## LaFrenchLady

jmen said:


> I think for the most part any attempt at being well turned out is gone, sad to say.  I recall 18 years moving from the metropolitan area to the boonies.  DH and I decided to go to dinner in town, so I dressed up, heels, the whole bit and we were the only ones dressed up.  I had the feeling peeps thought we just came for a funeral, but even for those people don't care.  It is shame that the masses has turned to jeans or yoga wear into attire they think is appropriate for any and all occasions.  Am waiting for brides to don white shredded jeans or perhaps even black for that matter.  What do we expect from generations who don't read, don't want to read anything that isn't in bullet format.  Everything is wham, bam onto the next no matter what that entails.  (Sorry young uns, I hear this from people across the country; it is not just my own observation.)


Jmen, what you're saying is mostly true, but there are exceptions. 

My DH and I are in our early-mid twenties and we do not even think of wearing yoga pants or stuffs like these to go out. We dress up a bit when we go to the restaurant. Even our child is never going out in ugly clothes. My friends take good care of themselves and their clothes. We hate the fact people do not give a damn about their clothes anymore.
Of course, we're not the majority, we're in fact aliens to our generation but so are my friends.
 Perhaps it is due to our social background, but still. 
It's just like good manners, they have become very rare, but I'm learning them to my kid. He's gonna be the boy that holds doors, and I hope girls' hearts will melt (even more) for that. 
So everything is not lost. Good manners are just endangered species that should be taken care of.


----------



## LaFrenchLady

Yoshi1296 said:


> I get what you're saying. I think it's just the younger generations have really just loosened up when it comes to self presentation. My parents and grandparents are the same way as yours and my mom still gets mad at me for wearing sweatpants to school...but things are just different now. It's all about practicality now.
> 
> 
> I think by "when it counts" the poster meant that we dress appropriately given the situation...like dressing formal for formal events and nice dinners and dressing in a respectful manner for family occasions. But if you're running to the drug store to pick up some shampoo or toilet paper...no point in looking put together...sweatpants and a tee is fine for that. I've seen people shopping in Hermes in sweatpants all the time...it's all about personal comfort and leisure.



Well, that depends, I've seen people of our age, younger, and even a bit older, going to funerals in sweatpants and jeans. Perhaps it does not schock everyone, but to me, it was disrespectful, even rude, to the family and to the deceased person.

But it is all about education, I think. The way the parents raise their kids. Yoshi, I guess your mom would never let you go to funerals that way ?


----------



## Rami00

lafrenchlady said:


> jmen, what you're saying is mostly true, but there are exceptions.
> 
> My dh and i are in our early-mid twenties and we do not even think of wearing yoga pants or stuffs like these to go out. We dress up a bit when we go to the restaurant. Even our child is never going out in ugly clothes. My friends take good care of themselves and their clothes. We hate the fact people do not give a damn about their clothes anymore.
> Of course, we're not the majority, we're in fact aliens to our generation but so are my friends.
> Perhaps it is due to our social background, but still.
> It's just like good manners, they have become very rare, but i'm learning them to my kid. He's gonna be the boy that holds doors, and i hope girls' hearts will melt (even more) for that.
> So everything is not lost. Good manners are just endangered species that should be taken care of.



+1 Nicely put into words.


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian in Beverly Hills on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Elle Macpherson spotted walking around the exclusive Sydney suburb of Double Bay on Wednesday morning. dailymail


----------



## jmen

LaFrenchLady said:


> Well, that depends, I've seen people of our age, younger, and even a bit older, going to funerals in sweatpants and jeans. Perhaps it does not schock everyone, but to me, it was disrespectful, even rude, to the family and to the deceased person.
> 
> But it is all about education, I think. The way the parents raise their kids. Yoshi, I guess your mom would never let you go to funerals that way ?



Thank you for joining in the convo. I applaud you for breaking rank and caring about tradition and presentation. As most of us realize young children are like sponges.  They notice and learn from us.  What they see is that they do more often than not.  

Regarding funeral attire, if the burial cloth is better than sweatpants or jeans er I shouldn't go there because it would just be wasted on the come as you are folks anyway.


----------



## eagle1002us

jmen said:


> Oh I like the Pillsbury Dough Man and I would not insult him by using him as the comparison to she who has no taste.  Porky Pig or the Michelin Tire Man would work as an analogy but not the PDM.  (Every time I see one of these pigs in a blanket look, I think what could possibly top it.  I don't even see Hermes anything but perhaps it is lost in a roll.


 


I have a watch with the Pillsbury Doughboy on the face.  He looks so exuberant and cheerful.   


The Michelin Man is probably a better analogy.


----------



## honhon

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian in Beverly Hills on Monday dailymail


oh the colour and the scales on that croc bag is to die for!!!


----------



## scottsdale92

honhon said:


> oh the colour and the scales on that croc bag is to die for!!!



*swoon* Agreed.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LaFrenchLady said:


> Well, that depends, I've seen people of our age, younger, and even a bit older, going to funerals in sweatpants and jeans. Perhaps it does not schock everyone, but to me, it was disrespectful, even rude, to the family and to the deceased person.
> 
> But it is all about education, I think. The way the parents raise their kids. Yoshi, I guess your mom would never let you go to funerals that way ?



Yeah it definitely has to do with the way you were raised and what you were taught. My mom HATES it when I wear sweatpants even if its a late night run to the supermarket for some ice cream to calm me down during finals week lol...but they are just so comfy to me. 

And yes you are right...I have never worn sweatpants or jeans to a funeral...that is just too disrespectful in my opinion. I always have a black button down and black trousers for that.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

honhon said:


> oh the colour and the scales on that croc bag is to die for!!!





scottsdale92 said:


> *swoon* Agreed.



+2, agree it is a gorgeous croc lisse B, perfection.


----------



## Dany_37

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Rutherford


 
She looks so great here!


----------



## krawford

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Rutherford



Is Kelly's Evelyne Gris T?


----------



## honhon

krawford said:


> Is Kelly's Evelyne Gris T?


yes, and she has it for a while


----------



## OneMoreDay

ADR on IG.


----------



## marbella8

OneMoreDay said:


> ADR on IG.



Who is ADR, I like her style? Thanks!


----------



## ALiteBeat82

Anna Dello Russo. She's amazing.

https://youtu.be/zXRmWzi2ne4


----------



## marbella8

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Anna Dello Russo. She's amazing.
> 
> https://youtu.be/zXRmWzi2ne4


Thank you Oh yes, I knew she looked familiar!  She does have amazing style. That jacket!


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Elle Macpherson spotted walking around the exclusive Sydney suburb of Double Bay on Wednesday morning. dailymail



Love Elle, does anyone know who makes her trainers?


----------



## dinabobina

Suzie said:


> Love Elle, does anyone know who makes her trainers?


I believe they are golden goose


----------



## Suzie

dinabobina said:


> I believe they are golden goose



Thank you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suzie said:


> Love Elle, does anyone know who makes her trainers?





dinabobina said:


> I believe they are golden goose



+1, definitely Golden Goose trainers and they have them available on NAP:

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/643018?cm_mmc=ProductSearchUS_PLA_c-_-GOOGLE-Golden%20Goose%20Deluxe%20Brand-_-Shoes-Sneakers-Low%20Top-_-163116949955_643018-103&gclid=CMz9hpnP2cwCFRNahgodS9YFyw


----------



## Hermezzy

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Rutherford


Effortlessly chic...


----------



## nana9026

Hermezzy said:


> Effortlessly chic...




+1, she always looks so chic with all her H bags!


----------



## jula

Kendall and Kris Jenner spotted on a speedboat in Cannes on Sunday dailymail


----------



## jula

Khloe Kardashian leaving a studio in Los Angeles, California, on Wednesday. dailymail/ zimbio


----------



## Mindi B

Is that thing real? (And I don't mean the bag.)


----------



## Fab41

Mindi B said:


> Is that thing real? (And I don't mean the bag.)



yes real.. real re-distributed assets :giggles:
tryin hard to focus on that gorg B


----------



## luckylove

Fab41 said:


> yes real.. real re-distributed assets :giggles:
> tryin hard to focus on that gorg B



Yes, but there is something pulling focus...


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian leaving a studio in Los Angeles, California, on Wednesday. dailymail/ zimbio



Khloe has done so well keeping the weight off and her latest round of croc B's are TDF!!!


----------



## Fab41

Dany_37 said:


> Khloe has done so well keeping the weight off and her latest round of croc B's are TDF!!!



 on the croc Bs


----------



## honhon

i have never commented on the k family before, but lots of compliments to khloe; she does so well with red shade.  i love to see her wearing red lipstick and red manicure.  red is a super flattering colour on her. love her croc B, must look good on me too


----------



## Dany_37

honhon said:


> i have never commented on the k family before, but lots of compliments to khloe; she does so well with red shade.  i love to see her wearing red lipstick and red manicure.  red is a super flattering colour on her. love her croc B, must look good on me too



She does wear it well


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner shopping in Cannes dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Kris Jenner shopping in Cannes dailymail



Wowza, I didn't realize that it was an exotic B until I saw the last pic. 

I am going to have to find the Kardashian/Jenner thread to post some negative shade about Michael Coste of H practically making them his personal H brand ambassadors. They are in far too many pics on his IG account and had to unfollow him. 

As of now, all I can say is that white croc B is gorgeous and I will leave it at that.


----------



## Yoshi1296

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, I didn't realize that it was an exotic B until I saw the last pic.
> 
> I am going to have to find the Kardashian/Jenner thread to post some negative shade about Michael Coste of H practically making them his personal H brand ambassadors. They are in far too many pics on his IG account and had to unfollow him.
> 
> As of now, all I can say is that white croc B is gorgeous and I will leave it at that.




I saw that too!! Kinda sucks that the Kardashians obviously have more perks than others because they are close with Michael Coste. What does he do at Hermes anyways?


----------



## bagidiotic

Yoshi1296 said:


> I saw that too!! Kinda sucks that the Kardashians obviously have more perks than others because they are close with Michael Coste. What does he do at Hermes anyways?


Entertaining  rich tycoons  and celebrities


----------



## Yoshi1296

bagidiotic said:


> entertaining  rich tycoons  and celebrities




lol!! Haha!!


----------



## simone72

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, I didn't realize that it was an exotic B until I saw the last pic.
> 
> I am going to have to find the Kardashian/Jenner thread to post some negative shade about Michael Coste of H practically making them his personal H brand ambassadors. They are in far too many pics on his IG account and had to unfollow him.
> 
> As of now, all I can say is that white croc B is gorgeous and I will leave it at that.


I agree he is posting constantly with Kris


----------



## scottsdale92

From Kourtney Kardashian's Instagram 5/16/16


----------



## MsHermesAU

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am going to have to find the Kardashian/Jenner thread to post some negative shade about Michael Coste of H practically making them his personal H brand ambassadors. They are in far too many pics on his IG account and had to unfollow him.



I totally agree Vigee! I had to unfollow him months ago. It seems like he is totally obsessed with the Kardashians


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MsHermesAU said:


> I totally agree Vigee! I had to unfollow him months ago. It seems like he is totally obsessed with the Kardashians



Glad that I am not the only one, *MsHermesAU*. I was so disappointed as he has always been an H God to me then I followed him on IG and thought what is happening to my favorite luxe brand and their representatives? You are right, he is totally obsessed.

Okay, back to topic, Kourtney and Khloe's B are amazing ~ especially Khloe's croc B. Wowza!


----------



## sydgirl

MsHermesAU said:


> I totally agree Vigee! I had to unfollow him months ago. It seems like he is totally obsessed with the Kardashians



Yep, him and Olivier Rousteing are crazy obsessed with them! 

No doubt the k jenner loves hanging out with him too...get more H bags and front row seats to their shows!

Back to topic, kris's new b is stunning!


----------



## Sky love

jula said:


> Kris Jenner shopping in Cannes dailymail



Can anyone identify Kris'  sandals?


----------



## sydgirl

Sky love said:


> Can anyone identify Kris'  sandals?



Gianvito Rossi portofino


----------



## Sky love

sydgirl said:


> Gianvito Rossi portofino



Oh, thank you very much!


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Kris Jenner shopping in Cannes dailymail



I wonder if this is white or off white. I heard stories on tPF about the mythical white croc bikin.  I wonder if this is white or not? I know a strange question but...:shame:


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> I wonder if this is white or off white. I heard stories on tPF about the mythical white croc bikin.  I wonder if this is white or not? I know a strange question but...:shame:


It might be Beton?


----------



## carabelli888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, I didn't realize that it was an exotic B until I saw the last pic.
> 
> I am going to have to find the Kardashian/Jenner thread to post some negative shade about Michael Coste of H practically making them his personal H brand ambassadors. They are in far too many pics on his IG account and had to unfollow him.
> 
> As of now, all I can say is that white croc B is gorgeous and I will leave it at that.



I am surprised that Michael Coste is mingling that closely with Kris & the rest of the K. I gotta give it to Kris....she is a hard core hustler. Went from a fly attendant to housewife of an Olympic champion to now being all over Michael Coste of H Instagram page! She must be loving this. She climbed to the very top of the fashion world. Considering he's from Europe, I'm thinking maybe he doesn't know how the Kardashians are perceived here. 
I will say that Kris has some amazing birkins. I especially love this white croc.


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner spotted heading into Hotel Martinez in Cannes on Tuesday. dailymail


----------



## 26Alexandra

jula said:


> Kris Jenner spotted heading into Hotel Martinez in Cannes on Tuesday. dailymail




Don't look this look. 
She must have multiple black Birkins to match her outfit.


----------



## Dluvch

jula said:


> Kris Jenner spotted heading into Hotel Martinez in Cannes on Tuesday. dailymail



Omg, is Kris Becky with the good hair?


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Now THAT would be a story.


----------



## peggioka

is that dress dolce & gabbana?



jula said:


> Kris Jenner spotted heading into Hotel Martinez in Cannes on Tuesday. dailymail


----------



## jula

peggioka said:


> is that dress dolce & gabbana?


----------



## peggioka

jula said:


>


----------



## MsHermesAU

Julide said:


> I wonder if this is white or off white. I heard stories on tPF about the mythical white croc bikin.  I wonder if this is white or not? I know a strange question but...:shame:





periogirl28 said:


> It might be Beton?





jula said:


> Kris Jenner spotted heading into Hotel Martinez in Cannes on Tuesday. dailymail



It might just be the lighting but this croc B definitely looks more "white" to me... beton always looks slightly creamier, and even sometimes a bit grey-ish?  If anyone could score/ convince H to make a white croc bag it would be Kris Jenner!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## carrera993

Dira said:


> Omg, is Kris Becky with the good hair?





Other than preferring a different colour B (this one is spectacular though, wow!), I like her outfit. She looks well put together and "classy" not a term I would throw around when referencing some of the K's sartorial choices, which are more _Klassy_. 

Ref Classy vs Klassy: Klassy calls to mind neon outlines of scantily clad ladies twirling around gigantic martini glasses.


----------



## Blue Rain

miriammarquez said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith




Jada borrowed the pants from the Prince of Bel Air.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Kris Jenner spotted heading into Hotel Martinez in Cannes on Tuesday. dailymail



Actually like this Dolce dress, the heels and the uber white croc B,  for once it's not a super tight, lace-up, too young outfit on her. 
And the B white croc does looks super white, if anyone can procure one it would be Kris.



miriammarquez said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



What has she done to herself, are we sure that this is Jada? WOW.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Dira said:


> Omg, is Kris Becky with the good hair?




LOL Imagine?? Omg! 

I like the white B with the dress, it adds a nice contrast but not too overpowering.


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



Seriously, I would have guessed that's her. Major change, those cheeks are huge, eyes are different. Hmmmm. More feminine face now, but certainly different. She was so pretty as is, she didn't need to change her face so drastically.

Her B is beautiful! I just can't figure out how all these women carry such big Birkins, that look full of things, and wear those heels.


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Kris Jenner spotted heading into Hotel Martinez in Cannes on Tuesday. dailymail


 
She looks great and the bag is just AMAZING!!


----------



## Dany_37

miriammarquez said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith


 
Jada is beautiful as always.  And she rocks the croc like no other!!


----------



## initialed

Jeffree Star wearing a CDC


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner and Kim Kardashian pictured touching down at LAX Airport on Wednesday (May 18) in Los Angeles justjared


----------



## pursecrzy

Aaaak! Denim around that white Birkin!


----------



## Mindi B

I had the same thought, pursey!  But at least it's a faded wash.


----------



## carrera993

Yes, she certainly is dressing up that Canadian tuxedo.  
(I am Canadian btw)


----------



## Yoshi1296

initialed said:


> Jeffree Star wearing a CDC




LOVE Jeffree Star!! His products and tutorials are amazing!


----------



## peggioka

what??? they are flying commercial now?:giggles:



jula said:


> Kris Jenner and Kim Kardashian pictured touching down at LAX Airport on Wednesday (May 18) in Los Angeles justjared


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

peggioka said:


> w*hat??? they are flying commercial now?*:giggles:



Now that would be a spectacle! They both look good and that white croc B is unbelievable.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian hung onto Kanye West's arm as the couple arrived to catch a flight at Los Angeles International Airport on Thursday night dailymail


----------



## BagABooIt

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Now that would be a spectacle! They both look good and that white croc B is unbelievable.


You sound like you have croc fever  We should be up for a reveal soon


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BagABooIt said:


> You sound like you have croc fever  We should be up for a reveal soon



Haha, *BagABooIt*, I have been found out and have been thinking about an exotic for the past year but just can't justify it with my casual lifestyle now. 
If was still living in the city that would be a completely different story.


----------



## BagABooIt

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haha, *BagABooIt*, I have been found out and have been thinking about an exotic for the past year but just can't justify it with my casual lifestyle now.
> If was still living in the city that would be a completely different story.


The exotic has been on my list as well for many years. Just like you, I would have to move to make it work. Well, who nows, maybe one day we will find ourselves in croc heaven


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West arrive in Rome on Sunday dailymail


----------



## Freckles1

Omg she looks good!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Freckles1 said:


> Omg she looks good!!!



*Freckles*, going to have to agree with you here ~ she doesn't have a super slim body but she still looks good in that mini dress and booties.


----------



## Yoshi1296

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West arrive in Rome on Sunday dailymail




LOVE this look!


----------



## Dany_37

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West arrive in Rome on Sunday dailymail


 
Go Kim...now this is great, she must have styled herself this time.  Good job and the B is perfect!


----------



## scottsdale92

Kylie Jenner - Instagram


----------



## Birdonce

Kylie's bag is pretty and what a gorgeous photo.


----------



## scottsdale92

Birdonce said:


> Kylie's bag is pretty and what a gorgeous photo.




Agreed[emoji7] the red background is her current Rolls Royce, a red Wraith (a K is featured in this Instagram picture as well)


----------



## jula

Khloe, Kourtney and Jennifer Lopez at the Billboard Music Awards after-party at Drai's Beachclub and Nightclub in Las Vegas on Sunday dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian headed out for lunch with Kendall Jenner in London on Monday dailymail


----------



## jula

Miranda Kerr arrived at New York's JFK airport on Sunday dailymail


----------



## madisonmamaw

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr arrived at New York's JFK airport on Sunday dailymail


This is so chic !

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## [vogue]

Not a big fan of boiler suits but this is a pretty good look for KK. Her hair's looking good too.

Source: DailyMail


----------



## mlemee

Dany_37 said:


> Khloe has done so well keeping the weight off and her latest round of croc B's are TDF!!!



I love Khloe to death but it's so obvious that she has been lipo`d and distributed the fat else where... 
Her strict fitness regime is just her maintaining her new body


----------



## mlemee

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Floyd Mayweather purchasing 4 Hacs in Croc One 55 and three 50 as well as getting his significant other a 40 Orange Croc Birkin...excuse me while I get my life together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335116



Sometimes I love him sometimes I can't stand his arrogance but Mayweather needs to remember Tyson was once a super wealthy boxer with worldwide fame... And look what happened to him?? He's now doing anything and everything trying to scrap together some sort of wage to provide for his family. 
Money won't last if he continues to spend like some new monied, blinded by the lights fool.
Mayweather spends like he has $500m plus sitting in the bank in cash and assets. Not because he's buying 4 croc HACs but his holidays, cars and mindless spending with his hanger ons


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West arrive in Rome on Sunday dailymail



Not loving the boots. I see that she is wearing them with everything.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suzie said:


> Not loving the boots.* I see that she is wearing them with everything*.



*Suzie*, spot on ~ Kim K is wearing those boots in every single recent pic. I actually like them for some reason, believe it or not. Maybe they are super comfy? 

*jula*, any ID on those boots?


----------



## Mindi B

Kim does tend to go on shoe-jags.  Remember those high-heeled Hermes sandals?  She wore them constantly for a time, too.  Ditto her bags--that mini B has been with her a lot lately.  One would think the Ks could bring an unlimited supply of accessories when they travel--no need to rely on minimal packing like us plebes. . .  .


----------



## marbella8

Mindi B said:


> Kim does tend to go on shoe-jags.  Remember those high-heeled Hermes sandals?  She wore them constantly for a time, too.  Ditto her bags--that mini B has been with her a lot lately.  One would think the Ks could bring an unlimited supply of accessories when they travel--no need to rely on minimal packing like us plebes. . .  .



She really does, doesn't she?!  They remind me of the Manolo-Timberlad style boots she wore years ago. Didn't like those nor these. Her style, but for her B25 has been really off- like a bad version of the 80's.


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Suzie*, spot on ~ Kim K is wearing those boots in every single recent pic. I actually like them for some reason, believe it or not. Maybe they are super comfy?
> 
> *jula*, any ID on those boots?



Balmain


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Balmain



Thanks, *jula*!! Should have known, right? If it isn't Givenchy, it must be Balmain. 

*Mindi*, I do believe she goes full throttle with some items in her closet that Kanye probably makes her wear. 

But back on topic, that mini B is looking a little tired already and really needs a rest.


----------



## Oryx816

VigeeLeBrun said:


> But back on topic, that mini B is looking a little tired already and really needs a rest.




So true VLB!  I love H but I am tired of the B25 on her.  Also, it isn't nearly enough to cover her derrière.  She needs a HAC50 at least.


----------



## Hermesforlife

jula said:


> Miranda Kerr arrived at New York's JFK airport on Sunday dailymail




I don't often comment here and I'm not a huge fan of hers, but this look/outfit and overall demeanor is just wow!


----------



## kelly girl

While I do love her H bags; KK needs a good tailor. Most of her clothes overwhelm her.


----------



## madisonmamaw

kelly girl said:


> While I do love her H bags; KK needs a good tailor. Most of her clothes overwhelm her.


Very true kg 
Don't we all need a good tailor

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jula

On Tuesday Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York after shooting a new ad campaign dailymail


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kim's green boots would look great with a Vert Olive Kelly.


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West landed in Los Angeles on Tuesday following a trip to Europe dailymail


----------



## Yoshi1296

jula said:


> On Tuesday Miranda Kerr stepped out in New York after shooting a new ad campaign dailymail




YES! Denim on denim is one of my favorite trends!


----------



## amoxie92

The Kardashians cheapen Hermes...


----------



## kittenslingerie

jula said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West arrive in Rome on Sunday dailymail



Anyone know who makes the brown ribbed dress? I love it as a tunic, I'm tall.


----------



## Yoshi1296

amoxie92 said:


> The Kardashians cheapen Hermes...



I still LOVE Hermes regardless of who is wearing it and who isn't, even if it is someone I am not too fond of.

Back to topic!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Now I can't unsee  it

Yes she definitely needs a tailor 
Not even a good one 

Note to self, go through my closet to sort through clothes that need tailoring 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## loves

Yoshi1296 said:


> I still LOVE Hermes regardless of who is wearing it and who isn't, even if it is someone I am not too fond of.
> 
> Back to topic!



me too. i like nice stuff 
miranda looks great as usual


----------



## miriammarquez

Miranda Kerr


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## ladyd14

Looking at all these amazing Hermes Bags, just made me feel like i need to step up my Game! Ahhh I need more Birkins!


----------



## Hermesaholic

amoxie92 said:


> The Kardashians cheapen Hermes...


The Kardashians cheapen everything...


----------



## Hermesaholic

kelly girl said:


> While I do love her H bags; KK needs a good tailor. Most of her clothes overwhelm her.


or perhaps she overwhelms them...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hermesaholic said:


> or perhaps she overwhelms them...



Actually, she underwhelms them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesaholic said:


> or perhaps she overwhelms them...





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Actually, she underwhelms them.



Ladies, if I posted what I am thinking it would be deleted, let's just say clothes and Kim are not a match made in heaven, unlike Miranda Kerr ~ who looks fabulous and fresh in every pic. 

Back to topic, promise!


----------



## Rouge H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, if I posted what I am thinking it would be deleted, let's just say clothes and Kim are not a match made in heaven, unlike Miranda Kerr ~ who looks fabulous and fresh in every pic.
> 
> Back to topic, promise!


Amen!


----------



## Hermezzy

miriammarquez said:


> Miranda Kerr


Very chic and quite beautiful..


----------



## Dany_37

mlemee said:


> I love Khloe to death but it's so obvious that she has been lipo`d and distributed the fat else where...
> Her strict fitness regime is just her maintaining her new body



I don't really care how she did it, she looks stunning!


----------



## seasounds

Sophia Vergara


----------



## jmen

seasounds said:


> Sophia Vergara



Look at that spine!  It must be a HAC -- see the turnlock; however I didn't notice the elongated format. Must be the angle or perhaps my over worked eyes.  It is the spine that first captivated my attention .


----------



## alterego

seasounds said:


> Sophia Vergara


I am living for her HAC!!!!! LIVING!!!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Demi Moore


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Demi Moore



Oh My, I am hoping that this is just a bad pic of Demi Moore but her B looks beautiful.


----------



## MadMadCat

seasounds said:


> Sophia Vergara




Stunning woman, outfit and bag. She is always perfect.

One thing i do not understand, though, is why in the pictures she is always carefully looking at the floor, as if she was about to stumble and fall down. &#128580;


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MadMadCat said:


> Stunning woman, outfit and bag. She is always perfect.
> 
> One thing i do not understand, though, is why in the pictures she is always carefully looking at the floor, as if she was about to stumble and fall down. &#128580;



Probably because she's wearing these shoes:


----------



## hermesBB

jmen said:


> Look at that spine!  It must be a HAC -- see the turnlock; however I didn't notice the elongated format. Must be the angle or perhaps my over worked eyes.  It is the spine that first captivated my attention .




Spot on! It's a 32 HAC!


----------



## carabelli888

I notice that all of Sofia's birkins are size 30. For a tall woman she doesn't seem to favor 35, even with her casual jeans outings.


----------



## carabelli888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, if I posted what I am thinking it would be deleted, let's just say clothes and Kim are not a match made in heaven, unlike Miranda Kerr ~ who looks fabulous and fresh in every pic.
> 
> Back to topic, promise!



I agree. Unfortunately for Kim, she does not look good in clothes. Especially high end clothing because it's not suppose to look like how it is on her. It's a different look on someone else. Hard to explain what I mean. Once in a blue moon she looks ok; otherwise, most of the time she looks like she tries too hard and fails terribly.


----------



## Monceau

miriammarquez said:


> Demi Moore


This is unfortunate- looks like she has gone overboard on the facial sculpting.
She's such a natural beauty, so it's sad to see this.
And there is too much "juniors department" in this ensemble, it's like she's not comfortable with her age, which is sad.

I appreciated what  Jodie Foster said recently about looking forward to her seventies, because she thought it was a really interesting period in life- it's nice to hear from people who are optimistic and embrace what the future holds.


----------



## chicinthecity777

miriammarquez said:


> Demi Moore



What happened to her face???


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *What happened to her face??? *



Exactly! Just what I was thinking when I looked at the pic, *xiang*.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Exactly! Just what I was thinking when I looked at the pic, *xiang*.



 Hope you are well sweetie!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hope you are well sweetie!



Back at you, *xiang* and I have missed you!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Back at you, *xiang* and I have missed you!!



I missed you too! But my life is taken over by some projects so not much time on tpf...


----------



## TankerToad

Monceau said:


> This is unfortunate- looks like she has gone overboard on the facial sculpting.
> She's such a natural beauty, so it's sad to see this.
> And there is too much "juniors department" in this ensemble, it's like she's not comfortable with her age, which is sad.
> 
> I appreciated what  Jodie Foster said recently about looking forward to her seventies, because she thought it was a really interesting period in life- it's nice to hear from people who are optimistic and embrace what the future holds.



THIS. Demi too many fillers.
Re: Jodie~saw the article and saw her in person a year ago at an Hermes event. She is aging with grace ~~ Jodie is a long time Hermes customer......


----------



## scottsdale92

Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner's Snapchat stories today, 5/29/2016:


----------



## Mindi B

Why is this a thing?  Pictures of one's belongings?  Seriously, this sort of behavior has gone from absolutely crass (my generation) to The Thing To Do (currently).  I am appalled.  Old, out of touch, and appalled.
Nice Bs, though.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> Why is this a thing?  Pictures of one's belongings?  Seriously, this sort of behavior has gone from absolutely crass (my generation) to The Thing To Do (currently).  I am appalled.  Old, out of touch, and appalled.
> Nice Bs, though.


I agree with you, vehemently!  It comes across as if your THINGS are as dear, or more dear to you than the people in your life.  How much more detached can a person be from the true values of life?


----------



## marbella8

Mindi B said:


> Why is this a thing?  Pictures of one's belongings?  Seriously, this sort of behavior has gone from absolutely crass (my generation) to The Thing To Do (currently).  I am appalled.  Old, out of touch, and appalled.
> Nice Bs, though.



Couldn't agree more. I see some women around me with this same mentality (a decade younger than me), and I am baffled?! What is going on in this world, lol.

Btw- is the front bag Kim's B25 that she is carrying everyday? Whatever it is, it is not aging well.


----------



## sydgirl

scottsdale92 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner's Snapchat stories today, 5/29/2016:
> View attachment 3368680
> 
> View attachment 3368681



Is that front one rose jaipur or rose lipstick?


----------



## duna

Mindi B said:


> Why is this a thing?  Pictures of one's belongings?  Seriously, this sort of behavior has gone from absolutely crass (my generation) to The Thing To Do (currently).  I am appalled.  Old, out of touch, and appalled.
> Nice Bs, though.



This....



bobkat1991 said:


> I agree with you, vehemently!  It comes across as if your THINGS are as dear, or more dear to you than the people in your life.  How much more detached can a person be from the true values of life?



and this.


----------



## scottsdale92

duna said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this.




I hope I wasn't at fault in posting these? I didn't think they would have such bad reception [emoji53] however I don't find what the Kardashian sisters are doing by taking photographs of their H or any bag to be any different than someone doing a reveal of their newest H product here on TPF? But that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## scottsdale92

marbella8 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I see some women around me with this same mentality (a decade younger than me), and I am baffled?! What is going on in this world, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw- is the front bag Kim's B25 that she is carrying everyday? Whatever it is, it is not aging well.




This is actually from Kourtney's Snapchat--though it does look like Kim's latest B25 go-to! The B35 is the one she's often photographed with. Never seen her with the HAC or the B25, so I'm assuming they're new. Or maybe the B25 is new and the HAC was Scott's? She also used to carry an orange B35 but I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Yoshi1296

scottsdale92 said:


> I hope I wasn't at fault in posting these? I didn't think they would have such bad reception [emoji53] however I don't find what the Kardashian sisters are doing by taking photographs of their H or any bag to be any different than someone doing a reveal of their newest H product here on TPF? But that's just my humble opinion.




I agree...this is THE PURSEFORUM!!! All we do is talk about designer goods here and do reveals and show our in action shots and collections...I see no big deal with the Ks doing the same.


----------



## Mindi B

scottsdale92 said:


> I hope I wasn't at fault in posting these? I didn't think they would have such bad reception [emoji53] however I don't find what the Kardashian sisters are doing by taking photographs of their H or any bag to be any different than someone doing a reveal of their newest H product here on TPF? But that's just my humble opinion.



Scottsdale, not at all.  Your post was 100% appropriate.  I was actually the one who was off-topic.  My reaction is mine, and mine alone, to the general habit now of posting what one is buying, eating, and wearing, over and over and over.  

Speaking for myself, I do see some difference between someone showing like-minded people a new Hermes item and someone blasting out a constant stream of "stuff I own" to the universe.
Also, for what it's worth, I don't do reveals.  Have no problem with others who do, as stated above, but I don't.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

scottsdale92 said:


> i hope i wasn't at fault in posting these? I didn't think they would have such bad reception [emoji53] however i don't find what the kardashian sisters are doing by taking photographs of their h or any bag to be any different than someone doing a reveal of their newest h product here on tpf? But that's just my humble opinion.



+1


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^^ Is this a friendly tPF cat fight? Well, I will jump into the fray even though this is completely off-topic and mods feel free to delete this post. 

*Scottsdale*, IMO you had every right to post these pics in this thread, this is called Stars...and their Hermes. 

*Duna *and *Bobkat*, many of us ~ and I will include myself in this category ~ are pretty sick and tired of the constant barrage of Kardashian self exploitation so that we have an immediate emotional knee-jerk reaction to their pics. Still, I personally enjoy viewing this thread. 

*Mindi*, Yes, you have never done a reveal and I respect that, as an active member of tPF after purchasing a B/K  I will share a pic of it on appropriate threads as a contributor but I have never been a reveal thread starter. Also, I truly enjoy the beauty and luxury of H bags and sharing another member's moment of happiness when a tPFer does a reveal.

At the end of the day, it is all just gorgeous "stuff" and I believe that most tPF members have their hearts and values in the right place accordingly.

So, that's my two cents, I agree with all of you and hopefully now we can move on.

Mods, back to topic, promise.


----------



## Mindi B

Well-said, Vigee.  :back2topic: indeed.  My bad for the side trip.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^^^ Is this a friendly tPF cat fight? Well, I will jump into the fray even though this is completely off-topic and mods feel free to delete this post.
> 
> *Scottsdale*, IMO you had every right to post these pics in this thread, this is called Stars...and their Hermes.
> 
> *Duna *and *Bobkat*, many of us ~ and I will include myself in this category ~ are pretty sick and tired of the constant barrage of Kardashian self exploitation so that we have an immediate emotional knee-jerk reaction to their pics. Still, I personally enjoy viewing this thread.
> 
> *Mindi*, Yes, you have never done a reveal and I respect that, as an active member of tPF after purchasing a B/K  I will share a pic of it on appropriate threads as a contributor but I have never been a reveal thread starter. Also, I truly enjoy the beauty and luxury of H bags and sharing another member's moment of happiness when a tPFer does a reveal.
> 
> At the end of the day, it is all just gorgeous "stuff" and I believe that most tPF members have their hearts and values in the right place accordingly.
> 
> So, that's my two cents, I agree with all of you and hopefully now we can move on.
> 
> Mods, back to topic, promise.



LOL Vigee, actually one of the few pics of ONLY bags without the Ks: that's already a GREAT improvement


----------



## Hermesaholic

vigeelebrun said:


> ^^^ is this a friendly tpf cat fight? Well, i will jump into the fray even though this is completely off-topic and mods feel free to delete this post.
> 
> *scottsdale*, imo you had every right to post these pics in this thread, this is called stars...and their hermes.
> 
> *duna *and *bobkat*, many of us ~ and i will include myself in this category ~ are pretty sick and tired of the constant barrage of kardashian self exploitation so that we have an immediate emotional knee-jerk reaction to their pics. Still, i personally enjoy viewing this thread.
> 
> *mindi*, yes, you have never done a reveal and i respect that, as an active member of tpf after purchasing a b/k  i will share a pic of it on appropriate threads as a contributor but i have never been a reveal thread starter. Also, i truly enjoy the beauty and luxury of h bags and sharing another member's moment of happiness when a tpfer does a reveal.
> 
> At the end of the day, it is all just gorgeous "stuff" and i believe that most tpf members have their hearts and values in the right place accordingly.
> 
> So, that's my two cents, i agree with all of you and hopefully now we can move on.
> 
> Mods, back to topic, promise.


+1


----------



## marbella8

scottsdale92 said:


> This is actually from Kourtney's Snapchat--though it does look like Kim's latest B25 go-to! The B35 is the one she's often photographed with. Never seen her with the HAC or the B25, so I'm assuming they're new. Or maybe the B25 is new and the HAC was Scott's? She also used to carry an orange B35 but I haven't seen that in a while.



Thanks  She should use the 25, it would be the perfect size for her frame.
And re your post of the photos, my comment had nothing to do with you posting them, but like MindiB mentioned, more of an observation of how society has become so flashy and many people who are not public figures also feel the need to flaunt their material possessions, at least around where I live, lol. I hope I didn't offend you, and thank you for posting pictures in this thread


----------



## Keren16

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^^^ Is this a friendly tPF cat fight? Well, I will jump into the fray even though this is completely off-topic and mods feel free to delete this post.
> 
> *Scottsdale*, IMO you had every right to post these pics in this thread, this is called Stars...and their Hermes.
> 
> *Duna *and *Bobkat*, many of us ~ and I will include myself in this category ~ are pretty sick and tired of the constant barrage of Kardashian self exploitation so that we have an immediate emotional knee-jerk reaction to their pics. Still, I personally enjoy viewing this thread.
> 
> *Mindi*, Yes, you have never done a reveal and I respect that, as an active member of tPF after purchasing a B/K  I will share a pic of it on appropriate threads as a contributor but I have never been a reveal thread starter. Also, I truly enjoy the beauty and luxury of H bags and sharing another member's moment of happiness when a tPFer does a reveal.
> 
> At the end of the day, it is all just gorgeous "stuff" and I believe that most tPF members have their hearts and values in the right place accordingly.
> 
> So, that's my two cents, I agree with all of you and hopefully now we can move on.
> 
> Mods, back to topic, promise.




+1
It's a matter of how we individually interpret what & whom we choose to view.


----------



## wilmi

The other K....Jenner.....


----------



## bobkat1991

scottsdale92 said:


> I hope I wasn't at fault in posting these? I didn't think they would have such bad reception [emoji53] however I don't find what the Kardashian sisters are doing by taking photographs of their H or any bag to be any different than someone doing a reveal of their newest H product here on TPF? But that's just my humble opinion.



scottsdale92.......you are ABSOLUTELY not doing a thing wrong by posting these pictures, and I cringe to think that I may have hurt your feelings by my post!  I am so sorry! I was not criticizing YOU, just commenting upon the bragging that I felt these pictures are doing.

I feel totally different about the SHARING pictures we all do here on tpf.  My thoughts probably make no sense, but I jumped to share them.


----------



## Dany_37

scottsdale92 said:


> I hope I wasn't at fault in posting these? I didn't think they would have such bad reception [emoji53] however I don't find what the Kardashian sisters are doing by taking photographs of their H or any bag to be any different than someone doing a reveal of their newest H product here on TPF? But that's just my humble opinion.



Exactly!!!


----------



## perlerare

MsHermesAU said:


> I totally agree Vigee! I had to unfollow him months ago. It seems like he is totally obsessed with the Kardashians





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Glad that I am not the only one, *MsHermesAU*. I was so disappointed as he has always been an H God to me then I followed him on IG and thought what is happening to my favorite luxe brand and their representatives? You are right, he is totally obsessed.
> 
> Okay, back to topic, Kourtney and Khloe's B are amazing ~ especially Khloe's croc B. Wowza!





sydgirl said:


> Yep, him and Olivier Rousteing are crazy obsessed with them!
> 
> No doubt the k jenner loves hanging out with him too...get more H bags and front row seats to their shows!
> 
> Back to topic, kris's new b is stunning!





carabelli888 said:


> I am surprised that Michael Coste is mingling that closely with Kris & the rest of the K. I gotta give it to Kris....she is a hard core hustler. Went from a fly attendant to housewife of an Olympic champion to now being all over Michael Coste of H Instagram page! She must be loving this. She climbed to the very top of the fashion world. Considering he's from Europe, I'm thinking maybe he doesn't know how the Kardashians are perceived here.
> I will say that Kris has some amazing birkins. I especially love this white croc.



I know I have already posted this in another thread ( or was it this one?): 
H strategy is about getting as close as possible to the modern dream : Instagram  millions of followers. The Ks and Js are the answer. Today. 
Whoever has those millions is good enough to H.
No one should take this personal, nor moral, nor to the style/class level, or anything else. Its only marketing.


----------



## Hermesaholic

perlerare said:


> I know I have already posted this in another thread ( or was it this one?):
> H strategy is about getting as close as possible to the modern dream : Instagram  millions of followers. The Ks and Js are the answer. Today.
> Whoever has those millions is good enough to H.
> No one should take this personal, nor moral, nor to the style/class level, or anything else. Its only marketing.


Nonetheless...Hermes is NOT Hermes anymore.  Its just the best of the lot. Completely tarnished and mass/crowd fodder. ....I agree with perlerare but I dont care why...

Think about how ruined Chanel is............


----------



## sydgirl

jula said:


> Kris Jenner shopping in Cannes dailymail



Kris Jenners exotic b is called "nuage" if anyone is interested! It translates to "cloud" &#9729;


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Kendall Jenner



 Love this B ~ what a little nugget!!


----------



## thewave1969

miriammarquez said:


> Demi Moore


Love the red pop of color with Demi casual outfit!


----------



## perlerare

miriammarquez said:


> Kendall Jenner



Cool denim!


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Kendall Jenner


YUCK-Kendall Jenner:  she is just another exhibitionist with a better figure.  Largely either half naked or with her pants too far up in there....


----------



## mistikat

A friendly reminder - if you suspect a bag is fake, please report it and let a moderator deal with it. 

If there are photos/celebs you don't like in this thread, I suggest you pass over them or ignore them. Again, if a post is breaking a rule, report it. 

Thanks. And thanks to all who take the time to post the many photos in this thread. It is much appreciated.


----------



## miriammarquez

mistikat said:


> A friendly reminder - if you suspect a bag is fake, please report it and let a moderator deal with it.
> 
> If there are photos/celebs you don't like in this thread, I suggest you pass over them or ignore them. Again, if a post is breaking a rule, report it.
> 
> Thanks. And thanks to all who take the time to post the many photos in this thread. It is much appreciated.



Can somebody start a thread for the same topic but with pictures only, I'm sick of the off topic comments and the "is this real or not" discussions


----------



## tequila29

Mindi B said:


> Not sure I'm loving the really small Birkins for day, at least not on Kim.  A little Kelly, yes, but the Birkin?  It's designed to be a tote.  Maybe if it were carried by someone with a more waif-like frame, I wouldn't object, and I feel the wee Bs are fine for slightly more formal occasions, but in this shot, I'm not feeling it.


I don't think the B25 carry much beyond your phone, keys and tiny wallet.  Shoving in some makeup would be a stretch.  I think a B30 is the smallest I could go...tho not many celebs seem to carry this size.  Most carry the B35.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

In the news article it was referred to as a "chic purple purse".... I spy a Kelly-Jaclyn Smith


----------



## Mindi B

Looks like Anemone!


----------



## catsinthebag

miriammarquez said:


> Can somebody start a thread for the same topic but with pictures only, I'm sick of the off topic comments and the "is this real or not" discussions



I usually just scroll past the comments and focus on the pics ... accomplishes the same thing!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

catsinthebag said:


> i usually just scroll past the comments and focus on the pics ... Accomplishes the same thing!



+1


----------



## mistikat

miriammarquez said:


> Can somebody start a thread for the same topic but with pictures only, I'm sick of the off topic comments and the "is this real or not" discussions



The idea of a photo only thread was suggested a while back and it was pretty much vehemently voted down. 

People can scroll past comments and we please ask the if there are fakes/suspected fakes, just report them and let a moderator deal with it.


----------



## sydgirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> In the news article it was referred to as a "chic purple purse".... I spy a Kelly-Jaclyn Smith



Beautiful sellier kelly!


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebel Wilson


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Rebel Wilson


Rebel Wilson: talented, pretty face and bag--what not to wear though!


----------



## Mindi B

It's still too hard for non-skinny women to find fashionable, flattering clothes.  The bag is gorgeous!  Really pops against the black.


----------



## luckylove

miriammarquez said:


> Rebel Wilson



Love her and her bag! She always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## madisonmamaw

I love her and I love how she put everything together very chic 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Freckles1

luckylove said:


> Love her and her bag! She always puts a smile on my face.




Yep! She's the real deal!


----------



## miriammarquez

Dorothy Wang


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> *I usually just scroll past the comments and focus on the pics ... accomplishes the same thing! *



+2, Don't mind the comments on this thread and I do scroll past them at times if the posts turn into rants but in general I find them funny and sometimes surprisingly witty.


----------



## tequila29

Many people who come to this forum love Hermes right?  Now this women -Jamie Chua- takes her love and obsession for Hermes to another stratosphere.  With the bank roll to back it up, she has no limits....

https://youtu.be/YhQEnihBI8k


----------



## Mindi B

I believe if you visit the "Asians and Hermes" thread, you will find Ms. Chua and her amazing collection is well-represented!


----------



## tequila29

Mindi B said:


> I believe if you visit the "Asians and Hermes" thread, you will find Ms. Chua and her amazing collection is well-represented!



Haha, I didn't know that 'Asians' had their own thread!


----------



## Mindi B

Yup.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## pursecrzy

miriammarquez said:


> Dorothy Wang



Any ID on the colour? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hermezzy

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner


Gorgeous color on her B...a little darker than bleu paradis...but not hydra or electrique..


----------



## Dluvch

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous color on her B...a little darker than bleu paradis...but not hydra or electrique..



I think it is electrique isn't it?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous color on her B...a little darker than bleu paradis...but not hydra or electrique..





Dira said:


> *I think it is electrique isn't it?*



+1, looks like BE to me, but let the experts weigh in with their opinions.


----------



## Mindi B

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, looks like BE to me, but let the experts weigh in with their opinions.



She's been photographed with it before (and has photographed herself with it, natch ), and the consensus is BE.


----------



## JWiseman

pursecrzy said:


> Any ID on the colour?
> 
> Thanks!



Gold.


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Dorothy Wang


I forgot how classic and wonderful gold is for a birkin...she looks great


----------



## deadly

Be


----------



## deadly

That blue electric on Kylie


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> She's been photographed with it before (and has photographed herself with it, natch ), and the consensus is BE.


AH!  I've been fooled once again...it's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## Dany_37

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner


 
Love Kylie's hair and B.


----------



## ehy12

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner


Love this b!!!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Dorothy Wang and Morgan Stewart


----------



## Hermezzy

miriammarquez said:


> Dorothy Wang and Morgan Stewart


Gorgeous.  Love all these delicious, bright colors.  What is the color of Morgan's B?


----------



## ladyd14

I'm a Hermes Birkins Collector, I love this thread thank you for posting pics guys! Xx


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Munn


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Olivia Munn



The color is just perfect- a combo of blue and green. Is it Colvert?


----------



## marbella8

Thought I would post one of a lovely-Spanish actress, Paula Echevarría 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I enjoy watching how she seems to have fun with her H bags


----------



## tequila29

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous.  Love all these delicious, bright colors.  What is the color of Morgan's B?


I looked on her Instagram also and the color looks darker than the photo here because of different cameras and lighting.  I'm no expert but I'm thinking that it could be Rouge Pivoine or Rose Jaipur. Its a lovely colored bag.


----------



## miriammarquez

EJ Johnson


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Garner with the Hermes Octagone Bag


----------



## miriammarquez

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton



She looks great! Is this an old pic because it is not coat weather any longer and she is very pregnant. Still her outfit is wonderful.


----------



## simone72

VigeeLeBrun said:


> She looks great! Is this an old pic because it is not coat weather any longer and she is very pregnant. Still her outfit is wonderful.


Picture is from an event yesterday


----------



## Mindi B

It was COLD here yesterday!  I wore a coat, too!  (Didn't look as good as Nicky.)


----------



## alterego

miriammarquez said:


> Dorothy Wang and Morgan Stewart


I'm surprised they're still friends...after what Morgan called Dorothy.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I suspect that all those reality shows are scripted.  Would anyone watch them if everyone on the show got along and never said mean things about each other?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

marbella8 said:


> Thought I would post one of a lovely-Spanish actress, Paula Echevarría
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I enjoy watching how she seems to have fun with her H bags



Can anyone identify this size?


----------



## Hermezzy

tequila29 said:


> I looked on her Instagram also and the color looks darker than the photo here because of different cameras and lighting.  I'm no expert but I'm thinking that it could be Rouge Pivoine or Rose Jaipur. Its a lovely colored bag.


Thanks!  I agree!


----------



## marbella8

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can anyone identify this size?




In the photos I posted it looks small, but here is a different angle. Looks like a 28 Sellier to me, but I will let the experts tell us.


----------



## miriammarquez

Demi Lovato


----------



## miriammarquez

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

marbella8 said:


> In the photos I posted it looks small, but here is a different angle. Looks like a 28 Sellier to me, but I will let the experts tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377645


 
Was thinking 28. Thanks!


----------



## miriammarquez

Demi Moore


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## etoupebirkin

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton



I just love everything about this outfit. She just looks so beautiful!


----------



## miriammarquez

WOW Sofia Vergara stepped out stylishly clad in all-white for an outing in Beverly Hills on Friday


----------



## wilmi

miriammarquez said:


> Irina Shayk



Adore this color!  Is it Havanne?


----------



## TankerToad

miriammarquez said:


> WOW Sofia Vergara stepped out stylishly clad in all-white for an outing in Beverly Hills on Friday



Love her new Flag Birkin!


----------



## marbella8

TankerToad said:


> Love her new Flag Birkin!



Me too, and could she be any more gorgeous!


----------



## Julide

Me three! That bag is tdf! And sofia looks amazing too!


----------



## Julide

Nicky Hilton / Rothschild looks flawless! Her style is amazing!


----------



## Hermezzy

miriammarquez said:


> WOW Sofia Vergara stepped out stylishly clad in all-white for an outing in Beverly Hills on Friday


Just radiant...the B is a perfect accent


----------



## ermottina

wilmi said:


> Adore this color!  Is it Havanne?


Ebene or chocolate? Difficult to say in sunlight picture.


----------



## wilmi

ermottina said:


> Ebene or chocolate? Difficult to say in sunlight picture.



Thank you!  I feel I need a dark brown bag.


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## tequila29

miriammarquez said:


> WOW Sofia Vergara stepped out stylishly clad in all-white for an outing in Beverly Hills on Friday


Sofia has a lot of B30s but I think the B35 suits her height much better.  The bag and her look better proportioned like this.


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian



She looks stunning, well put together


----------



## alterego

miriammarquez said:


> WOW Sofia Vergara stepped out stylishly clad in all-white for an outing in Beverly Hills on Friday


YAAASSSSS Giving me life!!!


----------



## Dany_37

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian


 
Khloe is killing it!  The girl looks good!


----------



## carabelli888

I agree Sofia looks better with 35.


----------



## meeghan

ermottina said:


> Ebene or chocolate? Difficult to say in sunlight picture.[/


----------



## scottsdale92

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian



LOVE


----------



## plastic-fish

Jennifer Aniston in what appears to be an Etriviere, correct me if I'm wrong and feel free to delete from this if it's not Hermes.  From June 17th UsMagazine online.


----------



## jula

^
No, you're absolutely right.

Irina Shayk goes for a stroll on Thursday (June 16) in New York City.  _credit: justjared_


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston stepped out again in New York (June 16). credit: laineygossip


----------



## jula

Sofia Vergara is seen out shopping for furniture in Beverly Hills on June 15, 2016. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Actress Brooke Shields was seen taking a stroll with her daughter, Rowan, through the Soho district of New York City, New York on June 15, 2016. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum is spotted stepping out in New York City, New York on June 15, 2016. credit: zimbio


----------



## Mindi B

Only Heidi could get away with overalls and nothin' else!  She looks great.  I love Hermes "gold" leather with denim.


----------



## jk111

plastic-fish said:


> Jennifer Aniston in what appears to be an Etriviere, correct me if I'm wrong and feel free to delete from this if it's not Hermes.  From June 17th UsMagazine online.
> View attachment 3383274


she looking great


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Only Heidi could get away with overalls and nothin' else!  She looks great.  I love Hermes "gold" leather with denim.



I actually just ordered these but I'm afraid that I will not resemble Heidi at all, except for the Gold bag...


----------



## Mindi B

Will you wear them "commando," MrsO?  They are cut in a way that makes it possible without fear of arrest. . . .


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Will you wear them "commando," MrsO?  They are cut in a way that makes it possible without fear of arrest. . . .



Haha, yes if you mean not wearing a top/tank they're cut more like a jumpsuit so I'm going for a very summery/casual outfit. I'll wear a button-down with them in Fall.


----------



## Mindi B

I have no doubt you will look great!


----------



## doloresmia

jula said:


> Heidi Klum is spotted stepping out in New York City, New York on June 15, 2016. credit: zimbio
> 
> View attachment 3385120
> View attachment 3385121



Yeah Jula is back!


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> Heidi Klum is spotted stepping out in New York City, New York on June 15, 2016. credit: zimbio
> 
> View attachment 3385120
> View attachment 3385121


Nice to see your posts

Who makes this gorgeous jumpsuit/overall? Do you happen to know? Thanks!


----------



## MSO13

marbella8 said:


> Nice to see your posts
> 
> Who makes this gorgeous jumpsuit/overall? Do you happen to know? Thanks!


They're Stella McCartney


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## miriammarquez

*






MrsOwen3 said:



			They're Stella McCartney
		
Click to expand...

STELLA MCCARTNEY*
*Stretch-denim overalls*
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...der&siteID=Z77QPydcorE-rTx6o7Xr6fxi1YOjJ83xtQ


----------



## miriammarquez

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *STELLA MCCARTNEY*
> *Stretch-denim overalls*
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...der&siteID=Z77QPydcorE-rTx6o7Xr6fxi1YOjJ83xtQ


Thank you


----------



## marbella8

MrsOwen3 said:


> Haha, yes if you mean not wearing a top/tank they're cut more like a jumpsuit so I'm going for a very summery/casual outfit. I'll wear a button-down with them in Fall.


Thanks I would love to see it if you post a modeling shot in the cafe with one of your gorgeous bags! Back-to-topic: Heidi Klum makes the gold Bikrkin look perfect, as it was meant to be carried!


----------



## perlerare

Love the overall. Love the Birkin and the whole look on Heidi


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk wearing Hermes sandals.


----------



## pursecrzy

miriammarquez said:


> Elsa Hosk wearing Hermes sandals.




I like this look much better than Heidi Klums.


----------



## etoupebirkin

miriammarquez said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *STELLA MCCARTNEY*
> *Stretch-denim overalls*
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...der&siteID=Z77QPydcorE-rTx6o7Xr6fxi1YOjJ83xtQ


OK. I just ordered these. I'm channeling my inner 70s and early 80s. We'll see if these work.


----------



## lulilu

miriammarquez said:


> WOW Sofia Vergara stepped out stylishly clad in all-white for an outing in Beverly Hills on Friday





jula said:


> Sofia Vergara is seen out shopping for furniture in Beverly Hills on June 15, 2016. credit: zimbio
> View attachment 3385113
> View attachment 3385114



I turned down this bag over the phone when my store called -- I kick myself every day.


----------



## Mindi B

Nooo, don't kick yourself, lulilu!  I was offered the same bag, and I also said "no."  If I'm ever going to have Barenia, I want all Barenia, and the flag toile makes it (IMO, anyway), (1) spring/summer only, and (2) somewhat difficult to coordinate with clothing.  Again, just my opinion--and, of course, totally off-topic.  Sorry.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> OK. I just ordered these. I'm channeling my inner 70s and early 80s. We'll see if these work.



EB, I still have my overalls from the 80s.  Luckily, I can wear them now.  Who knew I'd be on trend???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Lula, I'm with Mindi!


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone's Instagram pic featuring her Birkins and her daughter


----------



## Hermezzy

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's Instagram pic featuring her Birkins and her daughter


Very cute picture!


----------



## miriammarquez

Demi Lovato


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Mindi B

Are all the Kardashians sharing that black baby Birkin?  Or do they have multiples?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner





miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



Starlet or Streetwalker?





Photo: tumblr


Back to topic


----------



## bagidiotic

Mindi B said:


> Are all the Kardashians sharing that black baby Birkin?  Or do they have multiples?


Does  it matter  dear
All they want  is publicity  limelight  exposure 
Lol


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Anchanel79

miriammarquez said:


> WOW Sofia Vergara stepped out stylishly clad in all-white for an outing in Beverly Hills on Friday


Her style is always on point

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## miriammarquez

EJ Johnson


----------



## Fab41




----------



## Mindi B

I kind of hate that EJ has more shapely legs than I do.  But "he does him" with style and verve.  And has some excellent taste in handbags!


----------



## honhon

Mindi B said:


> I kind of hate that EJ has more shapely legs than I do.  But "he does him" with style and verve.  And has some excellent taste in handbags!


his style keeps me sharper, i love checking him out


----------



## Fab41

just because you can, doesn't mean you should ....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Starlet or Streetwalker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: tumblr
> 
> 
> Back to topic



+1, Perfect.


----------



## sydgirl

miriammarquez said:


> EJ Johnson


Bleu paradise? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I don't know where to post this so I put it here.  Bill Cunningham passed away.  

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/s...ry-times-fashion-photographer-dies-at-87.html


----------



## Monceau

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't know where to post this so I put it here.  Bill Cunningham passed away.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/s...ry-times-fashion-photographer-dies-at-87.html




Bill Cunningham was a class act and the original "man on the street"  photojournalist. He provided a beautiful vicarious experience and created something fun and joyful on the pages of the Times. I miss him already.


----------



## peggioka

When i noticed 2 weeks ago that he missed the video part of the on the street and last week no column I knew that he must be ill...  enjoyed his column since the 90s, I will miss him ...


----------



## lulilu

So sad.  His pictorials and voice will be missed.


----------



## honhon

jenner girl from us magazine


----------



## SRICH76




----------



## audreylita

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't know where to post this so I put it here.  Bill Cunningham passed away.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/s...ry-times-fashion-photographer-dies-at-87.html


So sad.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Love Kylie's Birkin and boots.


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebel Wilson


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## pursecrzy

Anna Wintour, editor Vogue.


----------



## pinastify

Two Showbiz personalities in the Philippines are currently in a Hermes face-off.






Marian Rivera (left), apart from being a model and actress she's also a member of Philippines House of Represntative as an Ambassador for Women and Children with Disabilities while Heart Evangelista (right), apart from being a model and actress, she's the wife of a Philippine Senator.
Story: *Heart Evangelista And Marian Rivera In Hermès Bag Showdown*


----------



## dangerouscurves

miriammarquez said:


> Rebel Wilson



She looks like Marjorie from Little Britain.


----------



## Katel

miriammarquez said:


> Nicky Hilton


Is this 25 or 30?
 Also I hate to ask but I'm too curious - what is on her left hand?


----------



## bagidiotic

Katel said:


> Is this 25 or 30?
> Also I hate to ask but I'm too curious - what is on her left hand?


B30


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Katel said:


> Is this 25 or 30?
> Also I hate to ask but I'm too curious - what is on her left hand?





bagidiotic said:


> B30



It looks like a 30 to me, too.


----------



## honhon

b25 handles are so short usually can not go up the arm like that, unless the arm is very slim


----------



## Luvquality

I'm very sad about Bill C. too!


----------



## Handbag1234

dangerouscurves said:


> She looks like Marjorie from Little Britain.


I was just thinking exactly that!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miriammarquez said:


> Elsa Hosk wearing Hermes sandals.


Omg I died!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miriammarquez said:


> WOW Sofia Vergara stepped out stylishly clad in all-white for an outing in Beverly Hills on Friday


I just love her and that entire outfit!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> I kind of hate that EJ has more shapely legs than I do.  But "he does him" with style and verve.  And has some excellent taste in handbags!



LOL!  Mindi, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bill Cunningham... one of a kind & we will never see the likes of this "gentleman & gentle man again"

The tributes in today's NYT style section were beyond extraordinary... Such admiration
& respect....

RIP....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Here's a link:

http://www.nytimes.com/section/fash...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It looks like a 30 to me, too.


I think Katel was referring to the bruising/marks on her left palm. To me it looks like she fell.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoupebirkin said:


> I think Katel was referring to the bruising/marks on her left palm. To me it looks like she fell.



I understand.  I was just agreeing with bagidiotic that the bag looks like a 30.  The bruise looks nasty!!


----------



## MrGoyard

From Chiara Ferragni's Instagram, gorgeous!


----------



## berthak

hotshot said:


> Bill Cunningham... one of a kind & we will never see the likes of this "gentleman & gentle man again"
> 
> The tributes in today's NYT style section were beyond extraordinary... Such admiration
> & respect....
> 
> RIP....



Ditto.


----------



## Monceau

MrGoyard said:


> From Chiara Ferragni's Instagram, gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3399431



Gorgeous bag, but I find these mismatch pairings (cut offs and exotic kellys) gratuitous, contrived, and just silly.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Bill Cunningham gets an NYC street corner named after him for at least one week, maybe longer.

http://jezebel.com/bill-cunningham-will-get-a-new-york-street-corner-named-1783178227


----------



## Monceau

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Bill Cunningham gets an NYC street corner named after him for at least one week, maybe longer.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/bill-cunningham-will-get-a-new-york-street-corner-named-1783178227



What a nice tribute. The Eiffel Tower went blue in his honor, I saw where they are trying to get the Empire State Building to do the same.


----------



## plastic-fish

Khloe Kardashian with Birkin from Us Magazine online July 13th


----------



## H. for H.

MrGoyard said:


> From Chiara Ferragni's Instagram, gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3399431



Does the handle and strap hook/hardware look off to anyone?[emoji848]


----------



## carabelli888

plastic-fish said:


> Khloe Kardashian with Birkin from Us Magazine online July 13th



What color is Khloe's birkin?


----------



## ladysarah

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3393665
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Wintour, editor Vogue.


These are the arms of a woman of iron discipline and strict workouts... Respect.


----------



## Hermezzy

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3393665
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Wintour, editor Vogue.


The whole ensemble is just spectacular.


----------



## perlerare

carabelli888 said:


> What color is Khloe's birkin?



Looks like a Lime/GrisPerle from the Candy Series.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Monceau said:


> Gorgeous bag, but I find these mismatch pairings (cut offs and exotic kellys) gratuitous, contrived, and just silly.



+1, *Monceau.*


----------



## ladysarah

Monceau said:


> Gorgeous bag, but I find these mismatch pairings (cut offs and exotic kellys) *gratuitous, contrived, and just silly.*


My thoughts exactly! It just looks so false.


----------



## MSO13

To each their own of course but I actually like retourne Croc/Gator casually with denim etc. Exotic skins used to be considered the more casual leather for bags compared to say, Box. I think lately Ms Blonde Salade should put some more clothes on but she's very CA casual. Maybe a lighter colored croc would work.


----------



## sydgirl

MrGoyard said:


> From Chiara Ferragni's Instagram, gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3399431


Is this a very old vintage exotic K as the handle looks odd...? Sorry, just not familiar with vintage k's 

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## etoupebirkin

H. for H. said:


> Does the handle and strap hook/hardware look off to anyone?[emoji848]


The shoulder strap is clearly not Hermes.


----------



## perlerare

H. for H. said:


> Does the handle and strap hook/hardware look off to anyone?[emoji848]





sydgirl said:


> Is this a very old vintage exotic K as the handle looks odd...? Sorry, just not familiar with vintage k's





etoupebirkin said:


> The shoulder strap is clearly not Hermes.



...and the picture might have been a bit edited, so everything looks taller than it really is, including the Kelly.


----------



## SRICH76

Heidi Klum, pictures from www.dailymail.co.uk
Don't know why she's trying to look like a leprechaun or the Jolly green giant.


----------



## pursecrzy

That's a LOT of green!


----------



## ilovenicebags

SRICH76 said:


> Heidi Klum, pictures from www.dailymail.co.uk
> Don't know why she's trying to look like a leprechaun or the Jolly green giant.



Green is my favorite color but this is a little overkill. The bag is fabulous.


----------



## lorrrrrrrraine

dangerouscurves said:


> She looks like Marjorie from Little Britain.



Lol and remember she did play Matt Lucas' sister in "the Bridesmaids"


----------



## QuelleFromage

perlerare said:


> ...and the picture might have been a bit edited, so everything looks taller than it really is, including the Kelly.


You are so right, this photo has been what we call "stretched"!


----------



## perlerare

Its funny, and daring.
I like her B .


----------



## DizzyFairy

Shrek!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SRICH76 said:


> Heidi Klum, pictures from www.dailymail.co.uk
> Don't know why she's trying to look like a leprechaun or the Jolly green giant.


This pic is a hot mess imo.
Love HK's SO B ~ is is gorgeous BUT note to self: remind me of this pic when I decide to choose a bright monochromatic outfit.
It just doesn't work for me and where is Tim Gunn when you need him the most?

Also, is her hair wet or just dirty? Solution: Living Proof makes an awesome dry shampoo.

Ladies, am I being overly critical? Forgive me, I haven't had my coffee yet.


----------



## hermesBB

SRICH76 said:


> Heidi Klum, pictures from www.dailymail.co.uk
> Don't know why she's trying to look like a leprechaun or the Jolly green giant.



Rehearsal for St. Patrick?


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This pic is a hot mess imo.
> Love HK's SO B ~ is is gorgeous BUT note to self: remind me of this pic when I decide to choose a bright monochromatic outfit.
> It just doesn't work for me and where is Tim Gunn when you need him the most?
> 
> Also, is her hair wet or just dirty? Solution: Living Proof makes an awesome dry shampoo.
> 
> Ladies, am I being overly critical? Forgive me, I haven't had my coffee yet.



Hahha Agree with everything including the coffee


----------



## cremel

SRICH76 said:


> Heidi Klum, pictures from www.dailymail.co.uk
> Don't know why she's trying to look like a leprechaun or the Jolly green giant.



This is too much green.


----------



## cremel

hermesBB said:


> Rehearsal for St. Patrick?



Ha ha ha


----------



## l0veileen

Kris Jenner


----------



## l0veileen

EJ Johnson


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, EJ, you GO.  Wowza.


----------



## Fab41

l0veileen said:


> EJ Johnson
> View attachment 3430121


????!!!!????


----------



## Mindi B

EJ is unapologetically, gloriously himself.


----------



## Fab41




----------



## pursecrzy

EJ looks great! I'm happy he's kept the weight off.


----------



## pursecrzy

Bump


----------



## sparklelisab

I know this is not the right thread exactly, but can anyone identify Angelina's kinda-looks-like-a-kelly/birkin??


----------



## cavalla

sparklelisab said:


> I know this is not the right thread exactly, but can anyone identify Angelina's kinda-looks-like-a-kelly/birkin??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442346



You mean her Saint Laurent Sac du Jour?


----------



## Rouge H

*SAINT LAURENT Calfskin Nano Sac De Jour *


----------



## marbella8

sparklelisab said:


> I know this is not the right thread exactly, but can anyone identify Angelina's kinda-looks-like-a-kelly/birkin??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442346


I saw a little one on someone the other day and it was so cute! Back to topic: love this Ghillies in a perfect green on Sofia Vergara.


----------



## luckylove

marbella8 said:


> View attachment 3442372
> 
> I saw a little one on someone the other day and it was so cute! Back to topic: love this Ghillies in a perfect green on Sofia Vergara.



Great look on her! Now I am kicking myself for turning down a vert Birkin!


----------



## Rouge H

Sofia carries Hermes well, love her style!


----------



## sparklelisab

Rouge H said:


> *SAINT LAURENT Calfskin Nano Sac De Jour *





cavalla said:


> You mean her Saint Laurent Sac du Jour?


Thank you so much Ladies!!  In Croation news, they called this a Birkin!  Ha.  Of course, I knew it was not, but had no idea what it was.  Thanks friends.


----------



## marbella8

luckylove said:


> Great look on her! Now I am kicking myself for turning down a vert Birkin!



Does the hardware look like ghw? I must admit I have seen the ghillies in this color but only with phw, and always thought I would love to see it with ghw. Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## hermesBB

marbella8 said:


> Does the hardware look like ghw? I must admit I have seen the ghillies in this color but only with phw, and always thought I would love to see it with ghw. Such a beautiful bag.



I have this exact combo in a 35B, the HW is not gold but rosegold. This combo only comes in with rosegold HW. I don't think H ever did this particular color and leather in Ghillies with PHW.  HTH.


----------



## hermesBB

hermesBB said:


> I have this exact combo in a 35B, the HW is not gold but rosegold. This combo only comes in with rosegold HW. I don't think H ever did this particular color and leather in Ghillies with PHW.  HTH.



Correction: sorry, it's not rosegold but a lighter colored version of gold.


----------



## ms piggy

hermesBB said:


> Correction: sorry, it's not rosegold but a lighter colored version of gold.



Permabrass hardware? Big fan.


----------



## marbella8

hermesBB said:


> Correction: sorry, it's not rosegold but a lighter colored version of gold.



Maybe because it was lighter I thought it was PHW? I think this is one of the most-gorgeous color combos, the olive green and the lighter gold hw look stunning together. If you ever want to post a photo of your B, I would love to see it, especially the hw up close. I must say Sofia has great taste in her H collection.


----------



## perlerare

hermesBB said:


> I have this exact combo in a 35B, the HW is not gold but rosegold. This combo only comes in with rosegold HW. I don't think H ever did this particular color and leather in Ghillies with PHW.  HTH.





hermesBB said:


> Correction: sorry, it's not rosegold but a lighter colored version of gold.



This is PERMABRASS.


----------



## hermesBB

ms piggy said:


> Permabrass hardware? Big fan.



Yes! Thanks for the reminder ms piggy! I totally forgot the name of the HW.


----------



## hermesBB

marbella8 said:


> Maybe because it was lighter I thought it was PHW? I think this is one of the most-gorgeous color combos, the olive green and the lighter gold hw look stunning together. If you ever want to post a photo of your B, I would love to see it, especially the hw up close. I must say Sofia has great taste in her H collection.



Thanks to ms piggy and perlerare. It is PERMABRASS. Per ur request, I attached a close up for comparison. The shooting star Caden's is gold so it is a bit more yellow.


----------



## marbella8

hermesBB said:


> Thanks to ms piggy and perlerare. It is PERMABRASS. Per ur request, I attached a close up for comparison. The shooting star Caden's is gold so it is a bit more yellow.



Oh my goodness gracious, wow,  wow! That is such a stunning combination! 

Now I want this olive green with permabrass in a Kelly. 

Thank you for posting this photo, I appreciate it . It is truly one of the most-beautiful bags I have ever seen. My new HG combo.


----------



## ladysarah

SRICH76 said:


> Heidi Klum, pictures from www.dailymail.co.uk
> Don't know why she's trying to look like a leprechaun or the Jolly green giant.


This is taking matchy matchy to a whole new level...


----------



## TankerToad

ladysarah said:


> This is taking matchy matchy to a whole new level...



I love it-risky? Why yes!
Fabulous ? Definitely !!!


----------



## VickyB

SRICH76 said:


> Heidi Klum, pictures from www.dailymail.co.uk
> Don't know why she's trying to look like a leprechaun or the Jolly green giant.



Interesting that she was able to get a SO where she was allowed to do handles (and assuming interior) in a contrast color but didn't have to do closure straps in the contrast color. I only bring it up as that was not an option for SOs at my US store in recent years. I'm guessing thats a bamboo. If it's vert bengal that might be another story as VB was offered most recently , I think , in approximately 2010/2011 so perhaps the SO options were different then?


----------



## VickyB

marbella8 said:


> View attachment 3442372
> 
> I saw a little one on someone the other day and it was so cute! Back to topic: love this Ghillies in a perfect green on Sofia Vergara.



One ugly bag.


----------



## hermesBB

marbella8 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious, wow,  wow! That is such a stunning combination!
> 
> Now I want this olive green with permabrass in a Kelly.
> 
> Thank you for posting this photo, I appreciate it . It is truly one of the most-beautiful bags I have ever seen. My new HG combo.



Thank you marbella8. Wish you good luck in finding your fav bag soon! [emoji8]


----------



## Mindi B

VickyB said:


> One ugly bag.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VickyB said:


> One ugly bag.



Not my cup of tea either.


----------



## marbella8

Mindi B said:


>



My sentiments exactly, lol!


----------



## ForeverInPink

SRICH76 said:


> Heidi Klum, pictures from www.dailymail.co.uk
> Don't know why she's trying to look like a leprechaun or the Jolly green giant.



Reminds me of a green m&m, but I kind of like it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## aluminum_siren

Lebron James with a Chaine d'Ancre pin


----------



## lulilu

VickyB said:


> One ugly bag.



the ghillies?  I am confused--I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, lulilu.  It's a great bag.  Like I said,


----------



## Rouge H

The Ghillies is gorgeous!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

marbella8 said:


> View attachment 3442372
> 
> I saw a little one on someone the other day and it was so cute! Back to topic: *love this Ghillies* in a perfect green on Sofia Vergara.



Totally agree, *marbella* ~ love this Ghillies Kelly, a gorgeous H bag.


----------



## feebee456

What size is this?  A 35?


----------



## Luvquality

I think the Ghillies is beautiful too! And I also think that we should be very careful about saying things like "this is one ugly bag." That Hermes bag may be the realization of a long time dream for someone. Surely we can relate to their love and pride of ownership. To each their own, but nothing says we need to rain on someone's parade.


----------



## Mindi B

Luvquality, well-said.  This is what I've been on about, in varying threads, for yonks.  I will never understand why dissing someone else's taste is seen as a valid choice, anywhere, ever.  Saying "Not for me," sure.  Saying, "Hideous"?  Nope.
Back to topic!


----------



## dinabobina

On Kylie Jenner's snapchat story


----------



## Cavalier Girl

VickyB said:


> One ugly bag.



Do you really think so, VickyB?  I adore it!  The Ghillies is my favorite "new" Birkin and Kelly incarnation.  There's something slightly edgy about it, but I think still very old fashioned.  Reminds me of my dad's old wing-tip shoes.  Not to mention I've been hounding my SA for this color.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Can't believe that I am posting this pic courtesy of Daily Mail UK. 
It IS a gorgeous exotic B, the color tdf and I love the GHW with it. 
I am quite sure that EVERY ONE of us will recognize this celeb, so name needed


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Can't believe that I am posting this pic courtesy of Daily Mail UK.
> It IS a gorgeous exotic B, the color tdf and I love the GHW with it.
> I am quite sure that EVERY ONE of us will recognize this celeb, so name needed


What a heavenly color...do you know what color it is Vigee?  And is Kris engaged...that's quite the knuckle-duster she has on that finger!


----------



## purplepoodles

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Can't believe that I am posting this pic courtesy of Daily Mail UK.
> It IS a gorgeous exotic B, the color tdf and I love the GHW with it.
> I am quite sure that EVERY ONE of us will recognize this celeb, so name needed



Georgia's georgeous colour! Thanks for posting this VLB. 

Would love a bag like this.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> What a heavenly color...do you know what color it is Vigee?  And is Kris engaged...that's quite the knuckle-duster she has on that finger!



I was going to ask fellow tPFers the same question and do some research about the color, *hclubfan*. It is DIVINE. 

It looks too light to be Bleu Abysse. Anyone?

ALso, wouldn't surprise me if she was engaged, she has had quite the life ~ lots of highs and lows.

Btw, stood behind her at starbucks in BH at 6am one morning and she couldn't have been NICER, and I mean nice to everyone.
Not fake at all, go figure.


----------



## Monceau

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I was going to ask fellow tPFers the same question and do some research about the color, *hclubfan*. It is DIVINE.
> 
> It looks too light to be Bleu Abysse. Anyone?
> 
> ALso, wouldn't surprise me if she was engaged, she has had quite the life ~ lots of highs and lows.
> 
> Btw, stood behind her at starbucks in BH at 6am one morning and she couldn't have been NICER, and I mean nice to everyone.
> Not fake at all, go figure.




Gorgeous B- it looks fairly light in the photo, but  could it be Gris Paris?


----------



## bedhead

Monceau said:


> Gorgeous B- it looks fairly light in the photo, but  could it be Gris Paris?


I thought Gris Paris as well! Very pretty.


----------



## hermesBB

It looks like Bleu Brighton to me.


----------



## Serva1

+1


----------



## pretty99

may be GrisT??


----------



## twigz

Gris Paris only came in matte croc, hers looks like Gris T to me


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> It looks like Bleu Brighton to me.



+2, after doing a lot of enjoyable H croc research, I'm going with Bleu Brighton.
*hermesBB*, think you just might be right! Beautiful color.


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +2, after doing a lot of enjoyable H croc research, I'm going with Bleu Brighton.
> *hermesBB*, think you just might be right! Beautiful color.



I had a chance to see this beautiful color on a SO. It was very unique and stunning! At that time I was in a serious struggle between Bleu Brighton and Mykonos. I ended up with the Mykonos but Bleu Brighton was ohhhh sooooo pretty~~~~ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

hermesBB said:


> I had a chance to see this beautiful color on a SO. It was very unique and stunning! At that time I was in a serious struggle between Bleu Brighton and Mykonos. I ended up with the Mykonos but Bleu Brighton was ohhhh sooooo pretty~~~~ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I can totally understand the dilemma [emoji3]


----------



## hermesBB

Serva1 said:


> I can totally understand the dilemma [emoji3]



[emoji8]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton[emoji173]️


----------



## Meta

Nicky Hilton Rothchild (credit: Daily Mail)


----------



## pursecrzy

Nicky looks great!


----------



## perlerare

weN84 said:


> Nicky Hilton Rothchild (credit: Daily Mail)



Love those pics of Nicky !


----------



## prepster

One of the funny things that strikes me as I look through all of these pictures is that the bags are celebrities in their own right.  I wonder if anyone has ever said to a star, "Oh, no, we're not trying to get a picture of _you_, but we'd sure LOVE to get a closer look at your _bag_!"


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> One of the funny things that strikes me as I look through all of these pictures is that the bags are celebrities in their own right.  I wonder if anyone has ever said to a star, "Oh, no, we're not trying to get a picture of _you_, but we'd sure LOVE to get a closer look at your _bag_!"


Indeed! I couldn't care less about most of the "celebrities" but the bags are eye-candies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

double post.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

weN84 said:


> Nicky Hilton Rothchild (credit: Daily Mail)



I didn't know she had her baby girl!!!


----------



## VickyB

Cavalier Girl said:


> Do you really think so, VickyB?  I adore it!  The Ghillies is my favorite "new" Birkin and Kelly incarnation.  There's something slightly edgy about it, but I think still very old fashioned.  Reminds me of my dad's old wing-tip shoes.  Not to mention I've been hounding my SA for this color.



Hi CG!  I hope your SA finds your bag soon!!!


----------



## VickyB

Luvquality said:


> I think the Ghillies is beautiful too! And I also think that we should be very careful about saying things like "this is one ugly bag." That Hermes bag may be the realization of a long time dream for someone. Surely we can relate to their love and pride of ownership. To each their own, but nothing says we need to rain on someone's parade.


----------



## VickyB

Luvquality said:


> I think the Ghillies is beautiful too! And I also think that we should be very careful about saying things like "this is one ugly bag." That Hermes bag may be the realization of a long time dream for someone. Surely we can relate to their love and pride of ownership. To each their own, but nothing says we need to rain on someone's parade.





Mindi B said:


> Luvquality, well-said.  This is what I've been on about, in varying threads, for yonks.  I will never understand why dissing someone else's taste is seen as a valid choice, anywhere, ever.  Saying "Not for me," sure.  Saying, "Hideous"?  Nope.
> Back to topic!



I didn't really understand why my comment brought out such emotions and shaming. I was simply commenting on Sofia Varaga's picture. I went back now and took a look at those pages and just saw the post of a fellow member of her similar bag. This was the 1st time I noticed that post and certainly hadn't seen it prior to posting my comment. I am so sorry and I apologize if I  hurt the posters feelings. It was not my intension. I never would be purposely  mean to another member or speak rudely about their choices. Thanks.


----------



## hermesBB

VickyB said:


> I didn't really understand why my comment brought out such emotions and shaming. I was simply commenting on Sofia Varaga's picture. I went back now and took a look at those pages and just saw the post of a fellow member of her similar bag. This was the 1st time I noticed that post and certainly hadn't seen it prior to posting my comment. I am so sorry and I apologize if I  hurt the posters feelings. It was not my intension. I never would be purposely  mean to another member or speak rudely about their choices. Thanks.



No worries, VickyB. As another member was wondering about the Ghillies' hardware, so I uploaded a closeup of the pic for her to compare. I understand your comment is not towards me. BTW, I your scarf collection is breathtaking. They are TDF.


----------



## VickyB

hermesBB said:


> No worries, VickyB. As another member was wondering about the Ghillies' hardware, so I uploaded a closeup of the pic for her to compare. I understand your comment is not towards me. BTW, I your scarf collection is breathtaking. They are TDF.



Thanks for being so gracious! I didn't mean to offend and my opinions should be taken with a grain of salt! Thanks so much for your kind words about my Scarf collection! I'm thinking about reviving the thread as I never got thru all my scarves back then and have procured many more since.


----------



## hermesBB

VickyB said:


> Thanks for being so gracious! I didn't mean to offend and my opinions should be taken with a grain of salt! Thanks so much for your kind words about my Scarf collection! I'm thinking about reviving the thread as I never got thru all my scarves back then and have procured many more since.



No problem. Cannt wait for your update. Your scarf thread is on my subscription list! I am a total stalker [emoji23]


----------



## Maedi

VickyB said:


> Thanks for being so gracious! I didn't mean to offend and my opinions should be taken with a grain of salt! Thanks so much for your kind words about my Scarf collection! I'm thinking about reviving the thread as I never got thru all my scarves back then and have procured many more since.



Yes please, I would LOVE that! Hugs!


----------



## VickyB

Maedi said:


> Yes please, I would LOVE that! Hugs!


----------



## VickyB

Dupe post


----------



## ladysarah

The one and only Madonna dressed for the occasion (settling her son to school and meeting the principal) she is carrying a vintage black box Kelly...the ultimate classic. Do you think that's the perfect low key bag for the school run?


----------



## resrobin15

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3471622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only Madonna dressed for the occasion (settling her son to school and meeting the principal) she is carrying a vintage black box Kelly...the ultimate classic. Do you think that's the perfect low key bag for the school run?


Is that 32 or 28?  Madonna actually looks classy!


----------



## wantitneedit

I am so sick of bras showing through blouses......


----------



## pursecrzy

At least she's wearing a bra


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> At least she's wearing a bra


Pursey, You're on a roll!


----------



## wantitneedit

pursecrzy said:


> At least she's wearing a bra


true, and she's Madonna, can't expect anything less.  Maybe i'm just being a grumpy bum


----------



## pursecrzy

wantitneedit said:


> true, and she's Madonna, can't expect anything less.  Maybe i'm just being a grumpy bum



I think it's as far as Madonna can go to dress as a proper school mum.


----------



## wantitneedit

pursecrzy said:


> I think it's as far as Madonna can go to dress as a proper school mum.


And she's an artist, so she should be free to "Express " herself.  See what i did there?


----------



## pursecrzy

wantitneedit said:


> And she's an artist, so she should be free to "Express " herself.  See what i did there?



Perfect!


----------



## lulilu

It might be attractive if it wasn't merely another example of Madonna wearing a costume.  Remember when she was married to Guy Ritchie and pretended to be British, accent, tweeds and all.  I find her repulsive.  JMHO


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lulilu said:


> It might be attractive if it wasn't merely another example of Madonna wearing a costume.  Remember when she was married to Guy Ritchie and pretended to be British, accent, tweeds and all. * I find her repulsive.*  JMHO



mods, I know this is totally OT but I wouldn't want the above post from *lulilu* to be lonely. 
I, too am not a fan of Madge in any of her various costumes, which is pretty ironic because I like Lady Gaga. There is something more authentic about Gaga, plus I knew people in that business that just plain hated Madge after working with her. They considered her the ultimate rip-off artist. Just my two cents and now back on topic.


----------



## Mindi B

Lady Gaga can SING.  'Nuff said.


----------



## luckylove

Mindi B said:


> Lady Gaga can SING.  'Nuff said.



And that just says it all!


----------



## ladysarah

resrobin15 said:


> Is that 32 or 28?  Madonna actually looks classy!


It looks like a vintage 32 retourner to me, black box? Though perhaps someone more experienced could chime in? It's funny actually, because I have the exact same Kelly and I was thinking of letting it go - the photo make me have second thoughts... So versatile.


----------



## redish

weN84 said:


> Nicky Hilton Rothchild (credit: Daily Mail)


Can someone help me with the size of her birkin? TIA


----------



## SandySummer

redish said:


> Can someone help me with the size of her birkin? TIA



30


----------



## audreylita

Courtesy Dr. Ruth on Twitter


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vanessa Traina, Executive Creative Director of The Line.


----------



## ladysarah

wantitneedit said:


> I am so sick of bras showing through blouses......


I always thought this look weird, but I rather like it now actually. I am in Paris at the moment and anyone wearing a somewhat see through, Ivory, silk evening blouse, wears it with a black bra underneath. It's meant to show through like two musical notes...


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> I always thought this look weird, but I rather like it now actually. I am in Paris at the moment and anyone wearing a somewhat see through, Ivory, silk evening blouse, wears it with a black bra underneath. It's meant to show through like two musical notes...


Last time I was in NYC, I saw a model with a leopard bra under the sheet blouse.  I liked it *GK running away to hide*


----------



## Baglover121

OneMoreDay said:


> Vanessa Traina, Executive Creative Director of The Line.
> View attachment 3474197
> 
> View attachment 3474198



Never mind the kelly, the jacket is gorgeous,


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gracekelly said:


> Last time I was in NYC, I saw a model with a leopard bra under the sheet blouse.  I liked it *GK running away to hide*



Love this look ~ STILL ~ and have actually bought La Perla colored leopard bodysuits to wear underneath sheer blouses. Not that I have actually worn this outfit yet lol. 



Baglover121 said:


> *Never mind the kelly, the jacket is gorgeous*,


+1, my eye went immediately to that jacket, *Baglover*. Does not get much better than that!


----------



## gracekelly

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this look ~ STILL ~ and have actually bought La Perla colored leopard bodysuits to wear underneath sheer blouses. Not that I have actually worn this outfit yet lol.
> 
> 
> +1, my eye went immediately to that jacket, *Baglover*. Does not get much better than that!


Your confession has inspired my confession...I bought a leopard bra after this and I haven't worn it under the blouse yet either.  My blouse is not so sheer to require a bodysuit, but the leopard will show through.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gracekelly said:


> Your confession has inspired my confession...I bought a leopard bra after this and I haven't worn it under the blouse yet either.  My blouse is not so sheer to require a bodysuit, but the leopard will show through.



*GK*, we really have to stick together and wear this look, maybe F/W 16? I will PM you a pic afterwards, promise! 

Now BTT ~ back to topic


----------



## tabbi001

gracekelly said:


> Your confession has inspired my confession...I bought a leopard bra after this and I haven't worn it under the blouse yet either.  My blouse is not so sheer to require a bodysuit, but the leopard will show through.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *GK*, we really have to stick together and wear this look, maybe F/W 16? I will PM you a pic afterwards, promise!
> 
> Now BTT ~ back to topic



Take pics of them with your H bags!! We would love to see you guys modelling that look  sorry now back to topic


----------



## OneMoreDay

Baglover121 said:


> Never mind the kelly, the jacket is gorgeous,


It's a mink by Brock Collection. Available on SSense.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma heading to the Bottega Veneta show at MFW.


----------



## Baglover121

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma heading to the Bottega Veneta show at MFW.
> View attachment 3474710



I really want her to stop wearing jeans with everything [emoji52]


----------



## audreylita

ladysarah said:


> I always thought this look weird, but I rather like it now actually. I am in Paris at the moment and anyone wearing a somewhat see through, Ivory, silk evening blouse, wears it with a black bra underneath. It's meant to show through like two musical notes...


 The first time I ever saw a black bra through a white blouse was on Carrie Bradshaw on SATC, thanks to Patricia Field.  I copied the look immediately and still wear it.  

OK, I know.  Back to topic.


----------



## ladysarah

audreylita said:


> The first time I ever saw a black bra through a white blouse was on Carrie Bradshaw on SATC, thanks to Patricia Field.  I copied the look immediately and still wear it.
> 
> OK, I know.  Back to topic.


I love it too. The bra is going to show anyway, so much better to make it intentional. It's clear plastic bra straps that make me wince...


----------



## OneMoreDay

ladysarah said:


> I love it too. The bra is going to show anyway, so much better to make it intentional. It's clear plastic bra straps that make me wince...


Clear plastic straps... *shudders*


----------



## etoupebirkin

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma heading to the Bottega Veneta show at MFW.
> View attachment 3474710


Love, love, love this coat. Can anyone ID it?


----------



## periogirl28

OneMoreDay said:


> Vanessa Traina, Executive Creative Director of The Line.
> View attachment 3474197
> 
> View attachment 3474198



That's a great design for mink, streamlined, flattering and modern. Applause!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma. Great look but the open Croc Kelly is making me cringe.


----------



## TC1

gracekelly said:


> Your confession has inspired my confession...I bought a leopard bra after this and I haven't worn it under the blouse yet either.  My blouse is not so sheer to require a bodysuit, but the leopard will show through.


I figure, you wear what you want. If someone says to me 'I can see your bra". I say "Good, it was expensive"


----------



## peggioka

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma heading to the Bottega Veneta show at MFW.
> View attachment 3474710


sorry, but what is the H in this outfit?  shoes, I am guessing...?


----------



## OneMoreDay

peggioka said:


> sorry, but what is the H in this outfit?  shoes, I am guessing...?


Yes. They're the Lady 70. 






Source: http://usa.hermes.com/woman/shoes/c...rable-product-z-womenshoes-lady-70-78838.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Yes. They're the Lady 70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://usa.hermes.com/woman/shoes/c...rable-product-z-womenshoes-lady-70-78838.html



LOVE these, they are so great!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anna Dello Russo.


----------



## Mindi B

You know, I often think ADR looks like a fashion victim in her head-to-toe designer ensembles.  But when she looks back at her life, she will be able to say that she wore amazing clothes and presented herself boldly and joyously.  And I support that totally.  So, go, ADR, go!
Is that a Fendi strap on the bag, or a decorative thingamajig, or what?


----------



## Baglover121

Mindi B said:


> You know, I often think ADR looks like a fashion victim in her head-to-toe designer ensembles.  But when she looks back at her life, she will be able to say that she wore amazing clothes and presented herself boldly and joyously.  And I support that totally.  So, go, ADR, go!
> Is that a Fendi strap on the bag, or a decorative thingamajig, or what?



Anna once said that she never repeats her outfits, I believe she receives loads of freebies , plus she is built like a super model so she is capable of wearing the wackiest designer pieces out there, And I think she has really made an impact on Giovanna too, giovanna style has really been too OTT lately, so very unlike her, 
But they both do make a great duo! 

 I'd rather see pics of them than bland Anna wintour or Alexandra shulman.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Baglover121 said:


> Anna once said that she never repeats her outfits, I believe she receives loads of freebies , plus she is built like a super model so she is capable of wearing the wackiest designer pieces out there, And I think she has really made an impact on Giovanna too, giovanna style has really been too OTT lately, so very unlike her,
> But they both do make a great duo!
> 
> I'd rather see pics of them than bland Anna wintour or Alexandra shulman.


She was archiving her apartment full of clothes (not closet, not walk-in closet, apartment) and it took an entire team of people maybe up to a week if I'm not mistaken. I think she's started wearing a few things more than once now (but when she was younger, never). Giovanna and Anna are always highlights of the fashion season for me.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> You know, I often think ADR looks like a fashion victim in her head-to-toe designer ensembles.  But when she looks back at her life, she will be able to say that she wore amazing clothes and presented herself boldly and joyously.  And I support that totally.  So, go, ADR, go!
> Is that a Fendi strap on the bag, or a decorative thingamajig, or what?



When i saw this picture the first thing i though that this is EXACTLY how i dress when i go to the farmers market [emoji1]

On the other hand, considering how thin she is, she probably does not care for the artisanal cheeses..[emoji849]


----------



## chicinthecity777

MadMadCat said:


> When i saw this picture the first thing i though that this is EXACTLY how i dress when i go to the farmers market [emoji1]
> 
> On the other hand, considering how thin she is, she probably does not care for the artisanal cheeses..[emoji849]


 right down to those sky high heel strapy sandals!


----------



## OneMoreDay

ADR. Same look, different angle.


----------



## Baglover121

OneMoreDay said:


> ADR. Same look, different angle.
> View attachment 3482003



Like the wide strap on her box Kelly, 

There is a mini doc/interview about Anna on YT called riding with Russo, she seems very sweet and really funny. Worth watching


----------



## Mindi B

MadMadCat said:


> When i saw this picture the first thing i though that this is EXACTLY how i dress when i go to the farmers market [emoji1]
> 
> On the other hand, considering how thin she is, she probably does not care for the artisanal cheeses..[emoji849]



You do?  Farmer's market, huh? This is how *I* dress to clean my kitchen.  I have to push up the jacket sleeves just like that so they don't get into the dishwater. . . .
She is always over the top but she does seem to be having fun, and really, what else is "fashion" for?


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> You do?  Farmer's market, huh? This is how *I* dress to clean my kitchen.  I have to push up the jacket sleeves just like that so they don't get into the dishwater. . . .
> She is always over the top but she does seem to be having fun, and really, what else is "fashion" for?



Yes, i can see how the sleeves could be a problem... [emoji1]

She does look like she's having fun. More power to her.

On the other hand, that's also her job and i wonder if there are days in which she would like to just slip into a pair of jeans and white t-shirt, but she can't...


----------



## OneMoreDay

ADR in Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## OneMoreDay

To switch things up a bit, thought I'd post this here after posting a different pic on the Asians & Hermes thread. Araya Hargate is a Thai actress who's always at Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Zhang Ziyi and Michael Coste.


----------



## hclubfan

OneMoreDay said:


> Zhang Ziyi and Michael Coste.
> View attachment 3485710


I love how she looks with this poncho! I have the same one and may try to copy her styling points here!


----------



## OneMoreDay

hclubfan said:


> I love how she looks with this poncho! I have the same one and may try to copy her styling points here!


It's a fabulous poncho. Can't go wrong.


----------



## LVGLITTER

pursecrzy said:


> I think it's as far as Madonna can go to dress as a proper school mum.


I would not have recognized her if someone hadn't mentioned her name. She needs to step back from procedures for a while. [emoji16]


----------



## smurfet

OneMoreDay said:


> To switch things up a bit, thought I'd post this here after posting a different pic on the Asians & Hermes thread. Araya Hargate is a Thai actress who's always at Paris Fashion Week.
> View attachment 3483749



Is her croc K a 35?  Looks too large.


----------



## MarvelGirl

OneMoreDay said:


> It's a fabulous poncho. Can't go wrong.





hclubfan said:


> I love how she looks with this poncho! I have the same one and may try to copy her styling points here!



Agree! I have this poncho too and am excited to see her wearing it so beautifully here. Guess I will take mine out of its resting box this evening! Excited for cooler weather and the wearing of ponchos, cashmere and silk shawls, boots. Love it!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma. Love the GHW. It just sings!


----------



## duna

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma. Love the GHW. It just sings!


I love her shoes!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

duna said:


> I love her shoes!


Me too!!!


----------



## hbr

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me too!!!



Me three!  Are they H?


----------



## bagidiotic

hbr said:


> Me three!  Are they H?


Yes


----------



## slongson

Catherine Zeta-Jones. I had to post this picture of her, because, she looks amazing and rocking her H belt!


----------



## hbr

hbr said:


> Me three!  Are they H?



By any chance, do you know the the name of these shoes?  TIA!


----------



## StaceyLyn

hbr said:


> By any chance, do you know the the name of these shoes?  TIA!


Mira is wearing the Lady 70 shoes from H.  They came in 4 colors, I can recall Black, tomatoe and I believe Copper were among the options.  I bought a black pair at SF Boutique in June and there were only a handful left nationwide at that time.  Call your SA and ask soon if you're interested. You may get lucky.


----------



## StaceyLyn

hbr said:


> By any chance, do you know the the name of these shoes?  TIA!


Me again!  After responding to your question, I went to H.com.  The Lady 70's are back!  Black leather is offered again and now a Pepper (Red) Suede!  Lots of sizes left, too.


----------



## hbr

StaceyLyn said:


> Mira is wearing the Lady 70 shoes from H.  They came in 4 colors, I can recall Black, tomatoe and I believe Copper were among the options.  I bought a black pair at SF Boutique in June and there were only a handful left nationwide at that time.  Call your SA and ask soon if you're interested. You may get lucky.



Thank you!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

smurfet said:


> Is her croc K a 35?  Looks too large.


I agree.  At first glance, I thought it was a briefcase!


----------



## OneMoreDay

I forgot to post this ages ago. Vanessa Traina, Executive Creative Director of The Line, and Caroline Sieber wore the same dress to an event.



Miss Traina just got married recently. Thought I'd share her bridal pic. Via vtraina IG.


----------



## MSO13

OneMoreDay said:


> I forgot to post this ages ago. Vanessa Traina, Executive Creative Director of The Line, and Caroline Sieber wore the same dress to an event.
> 
> View attachment 3495247
> 
> Miss Traina just got married recently. Thought I'd share her bridal pic. Via vtraina IG.
> View attachment 3495250



She has great style, I can't believe she's married again already but OT. Her first wedding was stunning and they just split in February. It's worth a google if anyone is interested. Vogue featured the first wedding.


----------



## OneMoreDay

MrsOwen3 said:


> She has great style, I can't believe she's married again already but OT. Her first wedding was stunning and they just split in February. It's worth a google if anyone is interested. Vogue featured the first wedding.


I remember that wedding feature in Vogue! I just flipped through it so I didn't actually see her name. I think I prefer her new gown.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma with Dayle Haddon, Canadian model, actress, author, and founder of WomenOne, an initiative that sponsors education for girls.


----------



## StaceyLyn

OneMoreDay said:


> I forgot to post this ages ago. Vanessa Traina, Executive Creative Director of The Line, and Caroline Sieber wore the same dress to an event.
> 
> View attachment 3495247
> 
> Miss Traina just got married recently. Thought I'd share her bridal pic. Via vtraina IG.
> View attachment 3495250


It's difficult to admire the personal style of most of these socialites/fashionistas.  They all have the WORST posture!  So many of them slouch.  They roll their shoulders forward, giving them the National Geographic boobs and flat behinds.  It makes everything they wear look less appealing.


----------



## loves

StaceyLyn said:


> It's difficult to admire the personal style of most of these socialites/fashionistas.  They all have the WORST posture!  So many of them slouch.  They roll their shoulders forward, giving them the National Geographic boobs and flat behinds.  It makes everything they wear look less appealing.



i think it's simply an affectation to look cool and laid back.


----------



## StaceyLyn

loves said:


> i think it's simply an affectation to look cool and laid back.


Lol! Perhaps they are cool and laid back. But, I suspect most of these women harbor secret social anxiety...they must always dress to withstand the scrutiny of other women.  Their bad posture screams "I lack confidence!" not "I'm chill."


----------



## Baglover121

StaceyLyn said:


> Lol! Perhaps they are cool and laid back. But, I suspect most of these women harbor secret social anxiety...they must always dress to withstand the scrutiny of other women.  Their bad posture screams "I lack confidence!" not "I'm chill."



But they've been in the public eye for many years,sure they've gotten over any anxiety they have/had, 
There was a video of Victoria beckham  at the V&A museum gala pulling so many funny postures (literally in front of hundreds of photographers) just to get that slouchy laid back cool girl posture, it's was really hilarious to watch, 

Vanessa traina has an ethereal beauty, but her makeup gives her sallow complexion,


----------



## OneMoreDay

Baglover121 said:


> But they've been in the public eye for many years,sure they've gotten over any anxiety they have/had,
> There was a video of Victoria beckham  at the V&A museum gala pulling so many funny postures (literally in front of hundreds of photographers) just to get that slouchy laid back cool girl posture, it's was really hilarious to watch,
> 
> Vanessa traina has an ethereal beauty, but her makeup gives her sallow complexion,


It's a bit sad to see Victoria Beckham have to force herself to look "cool" when I thought she was already pretty cool before. But some people have that "it" factor that comes naturally. Somehow I think Traina was going for that sallow look on purpose. She's really beautiful when she isn't wearing that. Her eyes just shine.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Baglover121 said:


> But they've been in the public eye for many years,sure they've gotten over any anxiety they have/had,
> There was a video of Victoria beckham  at the V&A museum gala pulling so many funny postures (literally in front of hundreds of photographers) just to get that slouchy laid back cool girl posture, it's was really hilarious to watch,
> 
> Vanessa traina has an ethereal beauty,* but her makeup gives her sallow complexion*,



What makeup? I thought that she simply didn't wear any makeup ever. 
Her makeup artist should be fired and her stylist given a raise imo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What makeup? I thought that she simply didn't wear any makeup ever.
> Her makeup artist should be fired and her stylist given a raise imo.


No-makeup makeup.


----------



## prepster

OneMoreDay said:


> No-makeup makeup.



I think to pull that off, one must be very young and very rich.  If I walked out of the house with absolutely no makeup and without highlights or any discernible hairstyle, I would not look cool or chic, I would look like I have the flu.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Catherine Zeta Jones. Bringing some glamour back to air travel.


----------



## Baglover121

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What makeup? I thought that she simply didn't wear any makeup ever.
> Her makeup artist should be fired and her stylist given a raise imo.





OneMoreDay said:


> No-makeup makeup.



She contours,but it's a very coppery shade that contrasts with her pale complexion , it's more obvious when she is wearing dark clothes, 
I think it's the look she is after, melancholic? New romantic?


----------



## Baglover121

OneMoreDay said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones. Bringing some glamour back to air travel.
> View attachment 3501675



Catherine is a beauty, but recently she is dressing like Joan Collins,


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Baglover121 said:


> *Catherine is a beauty, but recently she is dressing like Joan Collins,*



Rofling!! It might be her shoes that are throwing me off or maybe just the entire outfit. It certainly looks like she is TTH ~ Trying Too Hard for just an airline flight.


----------



## OneMoreDay

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Rofling!! It might be her shoes that are throwing me off or maybe just the entire outfit. It certainly looks like she is TTH ~ Trying Too Hard for just an airline flight.


I felt the shoes put the look over the top. Although, that's the danger with style. It can get very OTT very fast (Plenty of paparazzi pics of her leaving her apartment building in NYC doing a full on Dame Joan). Catherine almost always dresses up for a flight and I love that (I still need a movie star to look like a movie star sometimes). This is my personal fave OTT At The Airport look.




This is a close second. She even matches her daughter in colour scheme.


----------



## Baglover121

OneMoreDay said:


> I felt the shoes put the look over the top. Although, that's the danger with style. It can get very OTT very fast (Plenty of paparazzi pics of her leaving her apartment building in NYC doing a full on Dame Joan). Catherine almost always dresses up for a flight and I love that (I still need a movie star to look like a movie star sometimes). This is my personal fave OTT At The Airport look.
> 
> View attachment 3501760
> 
> 
> This is a close second. She even matches her daughter in colour scheme.
> View attachment 3501766



Sorry , but I couldn't help it [emoji38]


----------



## Baglover121

This is my favourite airport look by the real  Dame  Catherine  Deneuve



This image is from the sixties, but  looks very current, the box kelly , her baignoire Cartier watch, style of her coat, all timeless pieces that are still popular today,


----------



## thewave1969

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3471622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only Madonna dressed for the occasion (settling her son to school and meeting the principal) she is carrying a vintage black box Kelly...the ultimate classic. Do you think that's the perfect low key bag for the school run?



She must feels in a straight jacket, but she does looks great !


----------



## nana9026

Baglover121 said:


> This is my favourite airport look by the real  Dame  Catherine  Deneuve
> View attachment 3502238
> 
> 
> This image is from the sixties, but  looks very current, the box kelly , her baignoire Cartier watch, style of her coat, all timeless pieces that are still popular today,



She looks so effortlessly chic, she's my favourite at all ages!!


----------



## MadMadCat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Rofling!! It might be her shoes that are throwing me off or maybe just the entire outfit. It certainly looks like she is TTH ~ Trying Too Hard for just an airline flight.



The shoes certainly don't look very comfy for travel, but maybe it was a short flight 

What i think is putting the outfit over the top is the hat. Nowadays a hat like that says "look at me i am a diva".

Regardless, i think she is a beautiful, elegant woman.


----------



## perlerare

Baglover121 said:


> This is my favourite airport look by the real  Dame  Catherine  Deneuve
> View attachment 3502238
> 
> 
> This image is from the sixties, but  looks very current, the box kelly , her baignoire Cartier watch, style of her coat, all timeless pieces that are still popular today,



My favorite as well !
Too bag Her sister  Françoise Dorleac is cut on this pic....She looks terrific as well, with her Chinchilla and beaten up croc Kelly !


----------



## wilmi

more used than beaten up, I think.


----------



## duna

wilmi said:


> more used than beaten up, I think.



CD is my favourite aswell,  this pic!!


----------



## perlerare

wilmi said:


> more used than beaten up, I think.


I love this anyway.
And thanks for posting the picture. Its a favorite of mine when it comes to Kelly bags in action.


----------



## wilmi

Definitely in action.


----------



## perlerare

My second favorite !!!


----------



## wilmi

and today, still a fan.


----------



## wilmi

perlerare said:


> My second favorite !!!



and there was no swift then


----------



## wilmi

and a bolide....


----------



## Baglover121

I really like how worn her bags look, she doesn't baby them,


----------



## duna

wilmi said:


> and there was no swift then



Her Kelly is Box, believe it or not: I so wish my Box Birkin would become so slouchy, but I think back then Box was more souple.


----------



## duna

wilmi said:


> and a bolide....



 I bought my first Bolide after seeing this exact pic, it must have been over 20 years ago!


----------



## wilmi

duna said:


> Her Kelly is Box, believe it or not: I so wish my Box Birkin would become so slouchy, but I think back then Box was more souple.



 I am not so sure I believe you  you would have to really use it, stuffing it, including occasionally sitting on it.  I do not trust myself being able to zoom out all those lovely tpf ladies´ gasping and fainting noises.   Mrs Birkins Birkin does look lovely, tho.  And you know I love your chocolat.  My Kelly is from the early 70s not a Museum piece, I could potentially sit on it, which I won't do but the leather is pretty firm.  Especially the front and back panel.  The sides are softer.  Do you know if they use another layer of leather in the front or back panel or just thicker leather, or is it just firmer because it does not get folded like the sides?  My sides are fairly soft and the straps are slippery so my Kelly has little bat ears when she is not all closed up.  a little OT, sorry.


----------



## wilmi

duna said:


> I bought my first Bolide after seeing this exact pic, it must have been over 20 years ago!



very .  I just saw those pics for the first time.   Your bags are my inspiration.


----------



## duna

wilmi said:


> very .  I just saw those pics for the first time.   Your bags are my inspiration.



 You're too kind!


----------



## perlerare

wilmi said:


> and a bolide....




Thank you for that picture


----------



## Perfect Day

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma. Great look but the open Croc Kelly is making me cringe.
> View attachment 3477493


Yes completely agree. A beautiful bag but jeez. ... take more care of it!!


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## luckylove

miriammarquez said:


>



He looks leaner and more fit than ever! His style isn't something I relate to when it looks a little like expensive street walker. Yet he looks happy and seems to be enjoying life to the fullest! Great bag and legs!


----------



## suziez

luckylove said:


> He looks leaner and more fit than ever! His style isn't something I relate to when it looks a little like expensive street walker. Yet he looks happy and seems to be enjoying life to the fullest! Great bag and legs!


I so agree with you.  He looks so much better but I just can't get behind the sheer stuff he wears....His bags are beyond amazing.


----------



## 30gold

Wow, was distracted by the gams.  Oh and the bag, Devine.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Irina Shayk.


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## honhon

miriammarquez said:


>


wowza, thats my dream bag!!! is it a 28??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Irina Shayk.



Love this pic, so casual yet gorgeous as usual.

Thanks, *OneMoreDay*!


----------



## OneMoreDay

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic, so casual yet gorgeous as usual.
> 
> Thanks, *OneMoreDay*!


I love Irina's style! It's casual but still pulled together.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> I love Irina's style! It's casual but still pulled together.
> 
> View attachment 3514003



Love this pic too! #goals


----------



## Flip88

thewave1969 said:


> She must feels in a straight jacket, but she does looks great !


Absolutely beautiful 


perlerare said:


> My favorite as well !
> Too bag Her sister  Françoise Dorleac is cut on this pic....She looks terrific as well, with her Chinchilla and beaten up croc Kelly !


Yes, a great pairing of fur and croc.


----------



## wilmi

Mira. Her view.


----------



## Mindi B

OneMoreDay said:


> Irina Shayk.



AND Bradley Cooper!  Irina has the BEST accessories!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> AND Bradley Cooper!  Irina has the BEST accessories!


Exactly!


----------



## troubadour

Elle Macpherson


----------



## pursecrzy

miriammarquez said:


>





miriammarquez said:


>




Good to see EJ looking lean and healthy!

Not sure about the sheer outfit in the second pic.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## miriammarquez

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## marbella8

miriammarquez said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones


Love the Gucci boots as well!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anna Dello Russo.


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Katel

Carrie Fisher


----------



## gbese

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Lopez


can anyone id the colour of this kelly?  thanks


----------



## Mindi B

I'm thinking Lime?


----------



## DiamondS

Chrissy Teigen on holiday


----------



## DiamondS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton


----------



## DiamondS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Brooke Shields


----------



## DiamondS

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## DiamondS

Eva Longoria


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kasdashian


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Love all of this eye candy, *DiamondS* ~ many thanks for sharing these pics!!!!


----------



## DiamondS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Love all of this eye candy, *DiamondS* ~ many thanks for sharing these pics!!!!



Thanks Vigee [emoji173]️


----------



## DiamondS

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## DiamondS

Irina Shayk and friend


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Brooke Shields


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Palermo


----------



## DiamondS

Kris Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Palermo


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Brooke Shields


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## marbella8

DiamondS said:


> Jordana Brewster
> View attachment 3566724


Love this look!


----------



## DiamondS

Elle Macpherson


----------



## DiamondS

Eva Longoria


----------



## DiamondS

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Hilary Duff


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Garner


----------



## DiamondS

Lori Loughlin


----------



## DiamondS

Naya Rivera


----------



## DiamondS

Brooke Shields


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Sharon Stone


----------



## DiamondS

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Hilary Duff


----------



## DiamondS

Sharon Stone


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Jordan Brewster


----------



## chica727

DiamondS said:


> Hilary Duff
> View attachment 3566810


Wow, @DiamondS: so many great photos. Thank you for sharing. I do see a theme. There are lots of black and neutral B's and K's on these shots. Perhaps your next one will be B35 in black? [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## laf724

gbese said:


> can anyone id the colour of this kelly?  thanks


could be soufre.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you DiamondS for the pics marathon. Enjoyed it very much, love black H bags [emoji173]


----------



## DiamondS

chica727 said:


> Wow, @DiamondS: so many great photos. Thank you for sharing. I do see a theme. There are lots of black and neutral B's and K's on these shots. Perhaps your next one will be B35 in black? [emoji3]





Serva1 said:


> Thank you DiamondS for the pics marathon. Enjoyed it very much, love black H bags [emoji173]



Thank you *chica727* and *Serva1*! Had a day off so kept browsing the internet and thought that I could post some eye candy  Fortunately I have my black 35B already so the pics are more inspirational rather than enabling me to go H shopping..


----------



## DiamondS

Erica Pelosini


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton-Rotschild


----------



## DiamondS

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Portia de Rossi


----------



## DiamondS

Irina Shayk


----------



## DiamondS

Alex Gerrard


----------



## DiamondS

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## DiamondS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma (old pic)


----------



## DiamondS

Victoria Beckham


----------



## DiamondS

Coleen Rooney


----------



## DiamondS

Heidi Klum


	

		
			
		

		
	
¨


----------



## DiamondS

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## DiamondS

Chrissy Teigen and John Legend


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr with son


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Alex Gerrard


----------



## DiamondS

Petra and Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton Rotschild


----------



## DiamondS

Heidi Klum


----------



## DiamondS

Adriana Lima


----------



## DiamondS

Alex Gerrard


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Maria Shriver and daughter


----------



## DiamondS

Naya Rivera


----------



## DiamondS

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Kris Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Naya Rivera


----------



## DiamondS

Portia de Rossi and Ellen Degeneres


----------



## DiamondS

Dorothy Wang


----------



## DiamondS

Alex Gerrard


----------



## DiamondS

Eva Longoria


----------



## DiamondS

Irina Shayk


----------



## DiamondS

Marc Jacobs


----------



## DiamondS

E-J Johnson


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Christine Lagarde


----------



## DiamondS

Heidi Klum


----------



## DiamondS

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## DiamondS

Irina Shayk


----------



## DiamondS

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## DiamondS

Kyle Richards


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Christine Lagarde


----------



## DiamondS

Beyonce


----------



## DiamondS

Kris Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton Rothschild


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez
View attachment 3567601


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Marc Jacobs


----------



## DiamondS

Sharon Stone


----------



## DiamondS

Kyle Richards


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Katie Holmes


----------



## DiamondS

Joan Rivers


----------



## DiamondS

Irina Shayk


----------



## DiamondS

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Eva Longoria


----------



## DiamondS

Carolina Herrera


----------



## DiamondS

Christine Lagarde


----------



## DiamondS

Diane Kruger


----------



## DiamondS

Jaclyn Smith


----------



## DiamondS

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## DiamondS

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## DiamondS

Bernie Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Marc Jacobs


----------



## DiamondS

Rache Zoe


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Naya Rivera


----------



## DiamondS

Petra and Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Heidi Klum


----------



## DiamondS

Julianne Moore


----------



## DiamondS

E-J Johnson


----------



## DiamondS

Pippa Middleton


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DiamondS

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## DiamondS

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Naya Rivera


----------



## DiamondS

Dakota Johnson


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Reese Witherspoon in Hermès wedges


----------



## pursecrzy

DiamondS, thanks so much for posting all these fab pictures!


----------



## shesnochill

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

pursecrzy said:


> DiamondS, thanks so much for posting all these fab pictures!



You're welcome dear


----------



## DiamondS

Emma Watson


----------



## DiamondS

Irina Shayk


----------



## DiamondS

Jessica Alba


----------



## DiamondS

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Naya Rivera


----------



## Cavalier Girl

What a wonderful way to spend a snowy afternoon!  Thank you, DiamondS!


----------



## DiamondS

Cavalier Girl said:


> What a wonderful way to spend a snowy afternoon!  Thank you, DiamondS!


Glad you liked them *Cavalier Girl*!


----------



## DiamondS

Irina Shayk


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Rachel Zoe


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Irina Shayk


----------



## DiamondS

Portia de Rossi


----------



## DiamondS

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## DiamondS

Alex Gerrard


----------



## DiamondS

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton-Rothschild


----------



## DiamondS

Rachel Zoe


----------



## princessmaggie

DiamondS said:


> Alex Gerrard
> View attachment 3567945



That's not Alex Gerrard. Looks like Robbie Keane & whatever his wife is called


----------



## DiamondS

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton-Rothschild


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kardashian and Kendall Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton-Rotschild


----------



## DiamondS

princessmaggie said:


> That's not Alex Gerrard. Looks like Robbie Keane & whatever his wife is called



Thanks for the correction *princessmaggie*! Not really a celebrity connoisseur, so I get mixed up with these similar looking ladies..


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Kourtney ja Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton-Rothschild


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Kourtey Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton-Rotschild


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Nicky Hilton always looks so chic.  Pity the Kardashians don't follow her example.  Khloe needs to put those jeans out of their misery.

Pearls and a camel coat never go out of style.


----------



## princessmaggie

DiamondS said:


> Thanks for the correction *princessmaggie*! Not really a celebrity connoisseur, so I get mixed up with these similar looking ladies..


You're welcome! I only know the footballer not the wives!!


----------



## DiamondS

Molly Sims


----------



## DiamondS

Elle Macpherson


----------



## DiamondS

Helena Christensen


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton-Rothschild


----------



## DiamondS

Molly Sims


----------



## DiamondS

Cavalier Girl said:


> Nicky Hilton always looks so chic.  Pity the Kardashians don't follow her example.  Khloe needs to put those jeans out of their misery.
> 
> Pearls and a camel coat never go out of style.


I agree- Nicky looks great these days and her style has evolved so much compared to her sisters..  I really like that camel coat and black Kelly combo. Makes me want to take my camel coat out again


----------



## DiamondS

Irina Shayk


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton-Rothschild in Oran sandals


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DiamondS said:


> Irina Shayk
> View attachment 3568038



Irina Shayk looks impossibly beautiful. Now that is how to wear a B casually and I love how it matches her tee. 
Thanks again, *DiamondS*!


----------



## doloresmia

DiamondS said:


> Nicky Hilton-Rothschild
> View attachment 3568034



This is an awesome look - especially with her height and gorgeous coloring! 

I join the chorus of thanks diamonds! How lovely that you did all this work and we have a fabulous archive!!!! I hope you aren't done yet [emoji56]


----------



## pursecrzy

DiamondS said:


> Petra Ecclestone
> View attachment 3567939



Which colour is this?


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> Which colour is this?



It might be Rose Indien.


----------



## Miss Al

pursecrzy said:


> Which colour is this? [emoji813]


Agree. This is such a lovely color. Could it be rose de boise?


----------



## sydgirl

DiamondS said:


> Kris Jenner
> View attachment 3567588


Rose lipstick? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DiamondS

doloresmia said:


> This is an awesome look - especially with her height and gorgeous coloring!
> 
> I join the chorus of thanks diamonds! How lovely that you did all this work and we have a fabulous archive!!!! I hope you aren't done yet [emoji56]



Glad you liked them *doloresmia*! I will keep on posting as often as I can


----------



## DiamondS

Renee Zellweger


----------



## DiamondS

Mindy Kaling


----------



## DiamondS

Marc Jacobs


----------



## DiamondS

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Kyle Richards


----------



## DiamondS

Dasha Zhukova


----------



## DiamondS

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## DiamondS

Eva Longoria


----------



## DiamondS

Glenda Bailey


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Palermo


----------



## DiamondS

Nicky Hilton-Rothschild


----------



## DiamondS

Diane Kruger


----------



## DiamondS

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## DiamondS

Dasha Zhukova


----------



## luckylove

Thank You for these wonderful photos, Diamonds! It is a real treat for all of us to enjoy such eye candy!


----------



## Mindi B

I would be scared to carry croc in the snow.  
Not that Miroslava can't replace it if she needs to. . . .


----------



## Baglover121

DiamondS said:


> Dasha Zhukova
> View attachment 3568572



Love dasha her style is so different from all the other socialites,
I'm not a huge fan of Constances but this gold  beauty is breathtaking


----------



## Cavalier Girl

DiamondS, your pictures inspired me to change my purse yesterday.  I'd been using my grizzly for the last couple of months because winter is the only time I use it.  It'll be nice to have a change.  Thank you!


----------



## DiamondS

Cavalier Girl said:


> DiamondS, your pictures inspired me to change my purse yesterday.  I'd been using my grizzly for the last couple of months because winter is the only time I use it.  It'll be nice to have a change.  Thank you!



Thank you again CG! I also find these pics inspirational- they force me to carry a few bags after a long hiatus [emoji4] Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## DiamondS

Kelly Ripa


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Marc Jacobs


----------



## doloresmia

My contribution to diamonds' efforts!!!! 

Sjp - I think from sex and the city days via coolspotters. I think it may be a Dalmatian kelly


----------



## etoupebirkin

DiamondS, let me chime in and thank you for researching and posting these pics. I've been stuck in bed all weekend with a bad cold and these pics are such a good pic me up!!! (pun intended!)


----------



## DiamondS

doloresmia said:


> My contribution to diamonds' efforts!!!!
> 
> Sjp - I think from sex and the city days via coolspotters. I think it may be a Dalmatian kelly
> 
> View attachment 3568674



Great contribution *doloresmia*! That's one rare Kelly too 



etoupebirkin said:


> DiamondS, let me chime in and thank you for researching and posting these pics. I've been stuck in bed all weekend with a bad cold and these pics are such a good pic me up!!! (pun intended!)



You're very welcome dear *etoupebirkin*! I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## DiamondS

Beyonce


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Palermo


----------



## DiamondS

Anna dello Russo


----------



## DiamondS

Katherine Heigl


----------



## califl

So much fun to look through all these. Thanks for posting diamonds and happy new year! These pictures inspired me to get my holiday ass back to the gym!


----------



## Maedi

Thank you very much, DiamondS. I very much enjoyed all these pictures!


----------



## DiamondS

califl said:


> So much fun to look through all these. Thanks for posting diamonds and happy new year! These pictures inspired me to get my holiday ass back to the gym!





Maedi said:


> Thank you very much, DiamondS. I very much enjoyed all these pictures!



Thank you *califl* and *Maedi*! I must admit that I got a bit the same urge to get myself back in shape..


----------



## DiamondS

Kelly Brook


----------



## DiamondS

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## DiamondS

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## DiamondS

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## DiamondS

Princess Mette-Marit of Norway


----------



## DiamondS

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## DiamondS

Vanessa Traina


----------



## DiamondS

Avril Lavigne


----------



## DiamondS

Sylvie Meis


----------



## DiamondS

Melanie Brown


----------



## DiamondS

Daphne Guinness


----------



## audreylita

doloresmia said:


> My contribution to diamonds' efforts!!!!
> 
> Sjp - I think from sex and the city days via coolspotters. I think it may be a Dalmatian kelly
> 
> View attachment 3568674


Wow great picture, I actually have this bag.  A rare sighting.


----------



## LailaT

DiamondS said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones
> View attachment 3570647


because 2 purses are better than 1


----------



## gymangel812

DiamondS said:


> Avril Lavigne
> View attachment 3570661


*cringe* the thought of the bag scraping that concrete


----------



## dharma

Thank you for the eye candy, @DiamondS !!!


----------



## Julide

Diamonds many thank yous for the lovely pictures on a winters day!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DiamondS said:


> Daphne Guinness
> View attachment 3570666





Julide said:


> Diamonds many thank yous for the lovely pictures on a winters day!!



OT question ~ can anyone ID her earrings or a similar pair? 
Also, ditto *Julide*, many thanks for the amazing pics, *DiamondS*!


----------



## tabbi001

DiamondS thank you for the eye candy! It made my day


----------



## ladysarah

DiamondS said:


> Miroslava Duma
> View attachment 3568465


No idea how she does this, but manages to look incredible. I would never buy a reptile bag and her coat is a bit "out there" for me, but somehow it all looks spectacular.


----------



## marbella8

ladysarah said:


> No idea how she does this, but manages to look incredible. I would never buy a reptile bag and her coat is a bit "out there" for me, but somehow it all looks spectacular.



I love her style. I want to know how she is walking in that snow in those boots though!


----------



## DiamondS

dharma said:


> Thank you for the eye candy, @DiamondS !!!





Julide said:


> Diamonds many thank yous for the lovely pictures on a winters day!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> OT question ~ can anyone ID her earrings or a similar pair?
> Also, ditto *Julide*, many thanks for the amazing pics, *DiamondS*!





tabbi001 said:


> DiamondS thank you for the eye candy! It made my day



Thank you for the kind words *dharma*, *Julide*, *VigeeLeBrun* and *tabbi001*! Happy to cheer up your days!


----------



## DiamondS

Hilary Duff


----------



## DiamondS

Lily Allen


----------



## DiamondS

Vanessa Traina


----------



## DiamondS

Kim Kardashian-West (croc B is walking behind her)


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Demi Lovato


----------



## DiamondS

Sylvie Meis


----------



## DiamondS

Katy Perry


----------



## DiamondS

Rita Ora


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Melania *****


----------



## DiamondS

Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## DiamondS

Katherine Heigl


----------



## DiamondS

Anna Kournikova


----------



## DiamondS

Christine Lagarde


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Palermo


----------



## DiamondS

Julia Roberts


----------



## DiamondS

Hilary Duff


----------



## DiamondS

Chrissy Teigen- showing us that two Birkins  are better than one..


----------



## DiamondS

Daphne Guinness


----------



## DiamondS

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## DiamondS

Jerry Hall


----------



## DiamondS

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## DiamondS

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## DiamondS

Princess Beatrice


----------



## DiamondS

Jessica Lange


----------



## DiamondS

Dasha Zhukova


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Palermo


----------



## DiamondS

Hilary Duff


----------



## DiamondS

Cat Deeley


----------



## DiamondS

Daphne Guinness


----------



## DiamondS

Katherine Heigl


----------



## DiamondS

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## DiamondS

Sylvie Meis


----------



## DiamondS

Naomi Campbell


----------



## DiamondS

Liz Hurley


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Vanessa Traina


----------



## cinderbellas

DiamondS said:


> Melania *****
> View attachment 3572557



Melania looks gorgeous here.

Thank you for all of the pics, DiamondS.


----------



## ilovenicebags

DiamondS said:


> Christine Lagarde
> View attachment 3572564



Love everything about this!


----------



## ilovenicebags

DiamondS said:


> Vanessa Traina
> View attachment 3572608



That bag is huge! Is this a Kelly relax?


----------



## ilovenicebags

cinderbellas said:


> Melania looks gorgeous here.
> 
> Thank you for all of the pics, DiamondS.



Agreed. She looks lovely with the coat, bag, and shoes.


----------



## Julide

Love the pics Diamonds! Great variety!!


----------



## Baglover121

ilovenicebags said:


> That bag is huge! Is this a Kelly relax?



Dare I say it? It's an eyesore , almost plastic looking


----------



## doloresmia

DiamondS said:


> Daphne Guinness
> View attachment 3572596



This bag creates serious lust in my heart


----------



## Notorious Pink

Baglover121 said:


> Dare I say it? It's an eyesore , almost plastic looking



It's painful! And I spent several minutes looking at how bad it is before I even noticed that the other lady is carrying a cute dog in her bag. [emoji190]


----------



## jmen

DiamondS said:


> Vanessa Traina
> View attachment 3572608


Wait, is that a Glad bag?


----------



## gracekelly

ilovenicebags said:


> That bag is huge! Is this a Kelly relax?





Baglover121 said:


> Dare I say it? It's an eyesore , almost plastic looking





BBC said:


> It's painful! And I spent several minutes looking at how bad it is before I even noticed that the other lady is carrying a cute dog in her bag. [emoji190]



Horrible doesn't begin to describe this. Ugh!  She should get a large Pliage instead of wrecking this bag.


----------



## Mindi B

Truly, she isn't ruining the Relax.  The leather is very soft and no matter how much or how little is put into it, it looks like that.  Empty, it's a leather puddle. 
ETA: But I take your point, gk.  She really should close the straps if she's going to load it like that.


----------



## rosewang924

Nicky Hilton.  I love this strap, anyone know who makes it?  Thank you.


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Nicky Hilton.  I love this strap, anyone know who makes it?  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573591



looks like my canvas strap from mautto.com


----------



## lasttotheparty

rosewang924 said:


> Nicky Hilton.  I love this strap, anyone know who makes it?  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573591



I think Bree makes striped straps as well. But at 40euros a piece, I doubt this is by Bree. [emoji15]


----------



## marbella8

gracekelly said:


> Horrible doesn't begin to describe this. Ugh!  She should get a large Pliage instead of wrecking this bag.





DiamondS said:


> Vanessa Traina
> View attachment 3572608



I actually think the turnlock will tear out of the leather enclosure eventually if that's how she continues to use it, that's how stretched out it looks?! I think she has lots of hard items in there. Well, at least she is using her bag!


----------



## rosewang924

chincac said:


> looks like my canvas strap from mautto.com



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DiamondS said:


> Vanessa Traina
> View attachment 3572608


G>A>S>P>


----------



## Perfect Day

Amanda Cronin pairing mink and H.


----------



## Perfect Day

I don't think this has been posted.

Victoria Bonya.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3573993
> 
> 
> I don't think this has been posted.
> 
> Victoria Bonya.



Wow that green!


----------



## ladysarah

marbella8 said:


> I love her style. I want to know how she is walking in that snow in those boots though!


Yes - _how_ is she walking in the snow?


----------



## DiamondS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Hilary Duff


----------



## DiamondS

Gabrielle Union


----------



## DiamondS

Alicia Keys


----------



## DiamondS

Laverne Cox


----------



## DiamondS

Victoria Beckham


----------



## DiamondS

Fergie


----------



## DiamondS

Jerry Hall


----------



## Perfect Day

DiamondS said:


> Jerry Hall
> View attachment 3575403


An example of how to age with style.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Irina Shayk.


----------



## OneMoreDay

DiamondS said:


> Jerry Hall
> View attachment 3575403


Love the pops of leopard.


----------



## DiamondS

Hilary Duff


----------



## DiamondS

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## OneMoreDay

Irina Shayk.


----------



## shoppe

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DiamondS said:


> Jerry Hall
> View attachment 3575403



Jerry Hall looks so HAPPY ~ good for her and her birdie B is gorgeous! 

Thanks *DiamondS*!!!


----------



## gracekelly

DiamondS said:


> Jerry Hall
> View attachment 3575403


Texas girls always look good!  She has always looked very ladylike.  


shoppe said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones



Super style!  Love the way she paired the boots and the bag and the top.  I think the coat is Chanel.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

DiamondS said:


> Vanessa Traina
> View attachment 3572608


Doggie is the best part of this photo !


----------



## DiamondS

Naya Rivera


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Beyonce


----------



## DiamondS

Alicia Keys


----------



## DiamondS

Anna Kournikova


----------



## DiamondS

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## DiamondS

Mirranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Fergie


----------



## DiamondS

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## DiamondS

Sophia Bush


----------



## DiamondS

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## DiamondS

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## DiamondS

Alex Curran


----------



## DiamondS

Angelina Simmons


----------



## DiamondS

Beyonce


----------



## DiamondS

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## DiamondS

Miroslava Duma


----------



## hclubfan

DiamondS said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis
> View attachment 3584937


The phone cracks me up!


----------



## miriammarquez

Eva Longoria


----------



## ilovenicebags

DiamondS said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis
> View attachment 3584937



I bought this phone after I saw this picture. I loved it soo much!


----------



## ilovenicebags

miriammarquez said:


> Eva Longoria



Eva looks amazing! I wonder what's in the Birkin. It's full to the top.


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## jmen

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone


Yuck, but to each their own and she owns it not moi.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^This.


----------



## chica727

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone


Is that a bag sticker? A bit filmy looking to be paint on K?


----------



## Mindi B

Could be a photo that was screened onto the bag and then enhanced with paint.


----------



## ladysarah

A very elegant lady




DiamondS said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis
> View attachment 3584937


----------



## Shelly319

Yes to each their own re the Tamara E Kelly. Makes me cringe though.


----------



## lulilu

Presented to her for Christmas by her DH.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah!  Well, that's better than if she'd commissioned it herself.  I'm not a fan of things like this in general (like, have you ever been in someone's house and the ONLY art on the walls is pictures of themselves?).  Having JUST her daughter's image would perhaps be preferable?  However, knowing it was from her husband--while it is still kinda gauche, IMO--makes it also a bit "Awwww."  IYKWIM.


----------



## scarletambience

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Ieew.... see what happens when you have lots of $$$.... looool


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Ah!  Well, that's better than if she'd commissioned it herself.  I'm not a fan of things like this in general (like, have you ever been in someone's house and the ONLY art on the walls is pictures of themselves?).  Having JUST her daughter's image would perhaps be preferable?  However, knowing it was from her husband--while it is still kinda gauche, IMO--makes it also a bit "Awwww."  IYKWIM.



I would hope my DH would know better!!! Tacky tacky tacky...


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, I hear ya, BBC.


----------



## lulilu

I guess when you have as many birkins and kellys as Tamara has....  She and her sister routinely used birkins as diaper bags.


----------



## Mindi B

They did--including exotics.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DiamondS said:


> Brooke Shields
> View attachment 3566723



Finally someone carries this bag correctly.


----------



## Katel

Theresa May in WA DC yesterday - believe this is De La Mer Au Ciel.


----------



## Perfect Day

Katel said:


> View attachment 3588472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May in WA DC yesterday - believe this is De La Mer Au Ciel


I really like TM. I like her style and think she is proving to be a real leader.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> I would hope my DH would know better!!! Tacky tacky tacky...


Anya Hindmarch designed a tote several years ago that had spaces for pictures to be inserted.  A lot less expensive and practical as you can change out the pix as your children get older.  

Too much money can create boredom.


----------



## gracekelly

Katel said:


> View attachment 3588472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May in WA DC yesterday - believe this is De La Mer Au Ciel.


Very nice.  She likes to wear cool shoes too.


----------



## Blingaddict

DiamondS said:


> Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 3567575



What colour is Marc Jacobs Bikrin? Is it 40cm? TIA


----------



## HoneyLocks

Katel said:


> View attachment 3588472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May in WA DC yesterday - believe this is De La Mer Au Ciel.





Perfect Day said:


> I really like TM. I like her style and think she is proving to be a real leader.





gracekelly said:


> Very nice.  She likes to wear cool shoes too.



I con not identify this scarf, but I know for sure it is not "de la mer au ciel", since this is my grail.
She seems to wear this one quite often, maybe somebody else knows the name:


----------



## HoneyLocks

Theresa May seems to have more Hermes scarves:
Per Astra Ad Astra



Coup de Fouet



Charmes des Plages Normandes


----------



## HoneyLocks

found another one:
Theresa May in Chemins de Corail
http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...m-chemins-de-corail-blanc-bleu-eto-98916.html


----------



## chicinthecity777

HoneyLocks said:


> I con not identify this scarf, but I know for sure it is not "de la mer au ciel", since this is my grail.
> She seems to wear this one quite often, maybe somebody else knows the name:
> View attachment 3589083
> View attachment 3589084
> View attachment 3589085


I had the same problem with this scarf. When I first saw this, I thought it was "de la mer au ciel" but I couldn't find the CW of the same matching this. If someone can identify this it will put me out of my misery!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gracekelly said:


> Anya Hindmarch designed a tote several years ago that had spaces for pictures to be inserted.  A lot less expensive and practical as you can change out the pix as your children get older.
> 
> *Too much money can create boredom.*



*gracekelly*, thought you were going to state ~ too much money can create *stupidity ~ *TE's K is an example of that.

Love Theresa May wearing her H scarves, she looks lovely.


----------



## gracekelly

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *gracekelly*, thought you were going to state ~ too much money can create *stupidity ~ *TE's K is an example of that.
> 
> Love Theresa May wearing her H scarves, she looks lovely.


Haha!   Yes that too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lilly and Savannah dance twilly on her K


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Looks like nuées imaginaires but am not 100% sure


xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had the same problem with this scarf. When I first saw this, I thought it was "de la mer au ciel" but I couldn't find the CW of the same matching this. If someone can identify this it will put me out of my misery!


----------



## idklol123

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## marbella8

idklol123 said:


> Bethenny Frankel



I love her jeans, can anyone id them?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

gracekelly said:


> Anya Hindmarch designed a tote several years ago that had spaces for pictures to be inserted.  A lot less expensive and practical as you can change out the pix as your children get older.
> 
> Too much money can create boredom.



Anya also used to make totes with the customers own images on the sides.  They were very well made, and useful.  I had a couple made with my dogs on them.  That was 10-12 years ago.  Still have them, and still use them.

I know, seriously off topic.


----------



## New-New

Blingaddict said:


> What colour is Marc Jacobs Bikrin? Is it 40cm? TIA


It's a 40cm and I think it's vert de Gris but not entirely sure


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had the same problem with this scarf. When I first saw this, I thought it was "de la mer au ciel" but I couldn't find the CW of the same matching this. If someone can identify this it will put me out of my misery!


This one would be good for 'name the scarf' game in our national meet !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HoneyLocks said:


> found another one:
> Theresa May in Chemins de Corail
> http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...m-chemins-de-corail-blanc-bleu-eto-98916.html
> View attachment 3589090


I love how TM wears her scarves.  How can anyone not fall in love with H ?


----------



## Mindi B

Cavalier Girl said:


> Anya also used to make totes with the customers own images on the sides.  They were very well made, and useful.  I had a couple made with my dogs on them.  That was 10-12 years ago.  Still have them, and still use them.
> I know, seriously off topic.



Further proof that CG and I were separated at birth: I have a Hindmarch tote with Olive-puppy on it!


----------



## lanit

HoneyLocks said:


> I con not identify this scarf, but I know for sure it is not "de la mer au ciel", since this is my grail.
> She seems to wear this one quite often, maybe somebody else knows the name:
> View attachment 3589083
> View attachment 3589084
> View attachment 3589085


It is not nuees imaginaires. Best to post on ID this scarf thread?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-scarf-identification.374160/page-117#post-30942237


----------



## Kendall BC

HoneyLocks said:


> I con not identify this scarf, but I know for sure it is not "de la mer au ciel", since this is my grail.
> She seems to wear this one quite often, maybe somebody else knows the name:
> View attachment 3589083
> View attachment 3589084
> View attachment 3589085





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had the same problem with this scarf. When I first saw this, I thought it was "de la mer au ciel" but I couldn't find the CW of the same matching this. If someone can identify this it will put me out of my misery!



This is L'ivresse de l'infini colorway 07 (bleu jean/terracotta/poudre)


----------



## Blingaddict

New-New said:


> It's a 40cm and I think it's vert de Gris but not entirely sure



Thank you New-New


----------



## scottsdale92

No actual H product, but H nonetheless. I know there are not a lot of Kardash fans, but enjoy the orange sight if anything courtesy of Kylie J's Snapchat [emoji521][emoji111]


----------



## Mindi B

It's not about the Ks, per se, it's about the purpose of this sort of post.  Are we supposed to admire these people for their obscene level of consumption?  To envy their unearned and undeserved privilege?  I admit, I just don't get it.  But I am old and crotchety, so there's that.


----------



## Perfect Day

scottsdale92 said:


> No actual H product, but H nonetheless. I know there are not a lot of Kardash fans, but enjoy the orange sight if anything courtesy of Kylie J's Snapchat [emoji521][emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3594924


Again I just see over indulgence. No offence but the fact she posts this says a lot I think.


----------



## Mindi B

There is something a little sad about many of Kylie's posts, IMO.  Lots of "stuff," a nearly undecorated house, and plenty of self-conscious selfies.  Kind of hollow, perhaps? Or maybe I'm just a jealous hater. 
I don't know.  Shoot me a few mill and let's see what my Instagram looks like.


----------



## Baglover121

Mindi B said:


> There is something a little sad about many of Kylie's posts, IMO.  Lots of "stuff," a nearly undecorated house, and plenty of self-conscious selfies.  Kind of hollow, perhaps? Or maybe I'm just a jealous hater.
> I don't know.  Shoot me a few mill and let's see what my Instagram looks like.



I'm no fan but I feel very sorry for her,she seems very insecure. 
people  forget that she is still just a kid, 19 I think. The environment she grew up in was not healthy at all, she didn't get the chance to have a stable and normal childhood/ teenage years.


----------



## VickyB

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3573993
> 
> 
> I don't think this has been posted.
> 
> Victoria Bonya.



This is my grail along with same as a kelly.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scottsdale92 said:


> No actual H product, but H nonetheless. I know there are not a lot of Kardash fans, but enjoy the orange sight if anything courtesy of Kylie J's Snapchat [emoji521][emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3594924



Hmmm, this is a totally vacuous H pic from Kylie K imo. 
Don't get me wrong, at 19 years old she has earned her money ~ her lip kits are seriously the bomb but her sister was just robbed at gunpoint in Paris so I think these extravagant pics of H over-indulgence serve no healthy purpose.
Just my two cents.


----------



## juss

ms.kim said:


> This is L'ivresse de l'infini colorway 07 (bleu jean/terracotta/poudre)


It is L'iveesse indeed, i hv the same one! I like the scarves TM has...


----------



## Nankali

DiamondS said:


> Olivia Palermo
> View attachment 3572588


Love everything here, thank you DiamondS! That Birkin is out of this world, probably the most beautiful croc I have ever seen. Now, crocs are seriously out of my league but what is the color of it, may I ask? It is stunning. 
And does anyone know where to find leather pants like that? I am not as tiny/slim as her but that model seems something that might work for us more "curvy" ladies as well..


----------



## Nankali

DiamondS said:


> Bethenny Frankel


Can anyone ID the jacket she is wearing? Chanel?? Where could I find Chanel jacket like that? That color is not for me but I LOVE the model. Have been looking for a classic/casual Chanel jacket with fringes for quite some time..


----------



## ladysarah

scottsdale92 said:


> No actual H product, but H nonetheless. I know there are not a lot of Kardash fans, but enjoy the orange sight if anything courtesy of Kylie J's Snapchat [emoji521][emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3594924


This photo is hilarious.  Of course it is designed to enrage and instigate debate about wealth and overconsumption.


----------



## Mindi B

I think, ladysarah, you might be overestimating the intelligence and social consciousness of the poster.  While this sort of imagery certainly can trigger the debate you mention, I don't think the folks who post this stuff think beyond getting a bunch of "likes" and enhancing their personal "brand" (*shudder*). I doubt the idea of stimulating debate occurs to them.
We give these posts way more thought than their creators do, IMO.


----------



## Fab41

Mindi B said:


> I think, ladysarah, you might be overestimating the intelligence and social consciousness of the poster.  While this sort of imagery certainly can trigger the debate you mention, I don't think the folks who post this stuff think beyond getting a bunch of "likes" and enhancing their personal "brand" (*shudder*). I doubt the idea of stimulating debate occurs to them.
> We give these posts way more thought than their creators do, IMO.


or.. maybe it's a distraction from the focus on the latest plastic surgery speculations... damn u TMZ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fab41 said:


> or.. maybe it's a distraction from the focus on the latest plastic surgery speculations... damn u TMZ...



or maybe it is as simple as a trophy pic of conspicuous wealth by a 19-year old girl?
In my day it was called being a show-off, now it's called IG.
And don't get me wrong ~ love IG but it is what it is depending on the user.

Now, mods, back to topic.


----------



## lulilu

VigeeLeBrun said:


> or maybe it is as simple as a trophy pic of conspicuous wealth by a 19-year old girl?
> In my day it was called being a show-off, now it's called IG.
> And don't get me wrong ~ love IG but it is what it is depending on the user.



We have had many ostensibly mature women act "the show off" on TPF over the years.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## periogirl28

Mindi B said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!


I hope you meant "resent" dear Mindi! ❤


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  No, that was me, not spell check--but thank you, periogirl!


----------



## periogirl28

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  No, that was me, not spell check--but thank you, periogirl!


Ok then count me in as well. Showing off here and on IG.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Mindi B said:


> It's not about the Ks, per se, it's about the purpose of this sort of post.  Are we supposed to admire these people for their obscene level of consumption?  To envy their unearned and undeserved privilege?  I admit, I just don't get it.  But I am old and crotchety, so there's that.



Ooooooweeeee!!!!  I could not have said it better!!!!  I can completely agree.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just don't see the difference between posting here or on IG. Count me as one of "the show offs" too lmao!!

Post a huge collection here and you're praised. Post it on Instagram and you are a show off...ok lol


----------



## kcavatu

I know that I am continuing this off-topic discussion, but forgive me. I just wanted to thank all of the "show-offs" on this forum for sharing your beautiful pictures. It certainly makes my day that much sweeter


----------



## aluminum_siren

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just don't see the difference between posting here or on IG. Count me as one of "the show offs" too lmao!!
> 
> Post a huge collection here and you're praised. Post it on Instagram and you are a show off...ok lol



I think the key difference between tpf and IG lies in the relative anonymity afforded to us here so the bags are the focus as oppose to letting everyone know exactly who you are.


----------



## Baglover121

this is a forum to share and chat about bags/ clothes. 
We share experiences, give advice when needed, do reveals about purchases in a community that  "gets our obsession" there is no other popular forum that provides that , even our IG  accounts are continuation of our TPF activity. 

 a totally different story with Kylie's  pic, 
I bet a huge % of her fans can't afford designer anything, let a lone a mountain of H products, there is no other purpose of her post than "showing off" her wealth,


----------



## marbella8

aluminum_siren said:


> I think the key difference between tpf and IG lies in the relative anonymity afforded to us here so the bags are the focus as oppose to letting everyone know exactly who you are.



Yes, I agree. I never post photos with my bags on FB or IG, as they are in my personal name. Here, I don't mind mentioning bags I own, and once in a while, I might post a photo.  Tpf to me is a place you get to talk to other people who admire the same brand.

Now back go topic, here is a photo of a Spanish actress. Love how she uses a B as it was intended, a tote.


----------



## xiaoxiao

marbella8 said:


> View attachment 3597624
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree. I never post photos with my bags on FB or IG, as they are in my personal name. Here, I don't mind mentioning bags I own, and once in a while, I might post a photo.  Tpf to me is a place you get to talk to other people who admire the same brand.
> 
> Now back go topic, here is a photo of a Spanish actress. Love how she uses a B as it was intended, a tote.



This brings back memories! Back in the days I used to hook my good old 40 as a diaper bag on my stroller.  I still remember someone mentioned it was a great idea on the street! That was years ago when the mommy hook just started getting popular.... sigh time flies!


----------



## nicole0612

Nankali said:


> Can anyone ID the jacket she is wearing? Chanel?? Where could I find Chanel jacket like that? That color is not for me but I LOVE the model. Have been looking for a classic/casual Chanel jacket with fringes for quite some time..



It's actually Tory Burch. From ~7 years ago (my prime Tory Burch years


----------



## suziez

aluminum_siren said:


> I think the key difference between tpf and IG lies in the relative anonymity afforded to us here so the bags are the focus as oppose to letting everyone know exactly who you are.


well said


----------



## suziez

Baglover121 said:


> this is a forum to share and chat about bags/ clothes.
> We share experiences, give advice when needed, do reveals about purchases in a community that  "gets our obsession" there is no other popular forum that provides that , even our IG  accounts are continuation of our TPF activity.
> 
> a totally different story with Kylie's  pic,
> I bet a huge % of her fans can't afford designer anything, let a lone a mountain of H products, there is no other purpose of her post than "showing off" her wealth,


I agree - however, my question is where does she go from here?  she's 19 and has all of this, what does she have to look forward to?


----------



## Nankali

nicole0612 said:


> It's actually Tory Burch. From ~7 years ago (my prime Tory Burch years


Thank you Nicole!  Oh, I too love Tory Burch! Sad the jacket is not available anymore..


----------



## marbella8

xiaoxiao said:


> This brings back memories! Back in the days I used to hook my good old 40 as a diaper bag on my stroller.  I still remember someone mentioned it was a great idea on the street! That was years ago when the mommy hook just started getting popular.... sigh time flies!



I loved that mommy hook! What a great invention!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

aluminum_siren said:


> I think the key difference between tpf and IG lies in the relative anonymity afforded to us here so the bags are the focus as oppose to letting everyone know exactly who you are.



*aluminum_siren*, a very good point! Here on tPF I post action pics and my motive is not to show-off but to highlight my Bs/Ks or outfits among friends and fellow collectors ~ knowing that you all have probably seen my collection a million times. 

IG is a totally different story and I actually stopped posting bc for me it "felt" too much like showing off to the general public. There is a difference although it might be subtle. Love IG and follow many tPFers on it but they never appear to be "showing off".

*Mindi*, have never, ever seen you show-off anything! Just a darling with acerbic wit, which is delightfully humorous. 

This has been very insightful. Okay, now back to topic, promise!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Vigee!


----------



## scottsdale92

Mindi B said:


> It's not about the Ks, per se, it's about the purpose of this sort of post.  Are we supposed to admire these people for their obscene level of consumption?  To envy their unearned and undeserved privilege?  I admit, I just don't get it.  But I am old and crotchety, so there's that.



Very true, the consumption is rather excessive. I do not admire the lifestyle, and I actually do not even follow Kylie on SnapChat and haven't for about a year. The obvious inner sadness and bragging of material good is nauseating, yet we can't help but to compare our lives to those of celebrities and it's sad that that is the reality for so many. Is that their goal? I don't know, nor do I care what their motive of obtaining luxury is. We can't take it with us when we die.
This image was sent to me by my cousins Fiancé and I admired the fact that it was H and thought it would be appreciated here. I prefaced the post with that statement because photos of the Kardashian/Jenner family have been shared by myself before and have met unwarranted distaste. I didn't mean to cause such debate and will withhold from posting about them from now on. [emoji170]


----------



## lulilu

scottsdale92 said:


> Very true, the consumption is rather excessive. I do not admire the lifestyle, and I actually do not even follow Kylie on SnapChat and haven't for about a year. The obvious inner sadness and bragging of material good is nauseating, yet we can't help but to compare our lives to those of celebrities and it's sad that that is the reality for so many. Is that their goal? I don't know, nor do I care what their motive of obtaining luxury is. We can't take it with us when we die.
> This image was sent to me by my cousins Fiancé and I admired the fact that it was H and thought it would be appreciated here. I prefaced the post with that statement because photos of the Kardashian/Jenner family have been shared by myself before and have met unwarranted distaste. I didn't mean to cause such debate and will withhold from posting about them from now on. [emoji170]



Don't feel bad, please.  This is not the first or only photo of a big pile of H boxes posted in this forum.  Usually, people love them.  Or post that they do.  IMHO one cannot help being fascinated by this type of photo.

I think because of whose photo it is, people responded negatively.   Was she bragging?  Maybe.  But I think about the fact that she's just a kid, and was raised to think this is the way you behave.  Who cares about that, really?  It's just kind of cool to see such a wild collection of orange boxes IMHO.  Just like I like looking at the other collections people have here.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu said it very well.  When I opine on such issues, I NEVER mean to impugn the poster of the image.  It's you guys who keep these threads alive!  I find the whole Instagram "thing" rather fascinating, and sometimes can't prevent myself from playing sociologist.  Keep posting!  Orange boxes are never not pretty to look at.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Alina Cho at Paris Fashion Week with Vogue's Lynn Yaeger.


----------



## nicole0612

OneMoreDay said:


> Alina Cho at Paris Fashion Week with Vogue's Lynn Yaeger.



This photo is a treasure hunt to spot the H! Thanks for posting.


----------



## peggioka

interesting picture!  I remember bumping into Lynn Yeager on Rue FSH at least twice during Paris Fashion week several years ago.  Also, I recognize that the woman in grey coat behind Lynn is the editor-in-chief of Chinese Elle.
BTW, is it Alina Chow, not Cho, the wife of Mr. Chow?


----------



## OneMoreDay

peggioka said:


> interesting picture!  I remember bumping into Lynn Yeager on Rue FSH at least twice during Paris Fashion week several years ago.  Also, I recognize that the woman in grey coat behind Lynn is the editor-in-chief of Chinese Elle.
> BTW, is it Alina Chow, not Cho, the wife of Mr. Chow?


That's so cool.  Alina Cho is a tv correspondent (she used to host CNN's Fashion: Backstage Pass). Mr. Chow's wife is Eva Chow.


----------



## thyme

looks like coup de fouet! 

credit. bbc news


----------



## uhpharm01

miriammarquez said:


> Eva Longoria


I just posted love her birkin.


----------



## peggioka

OneMoreDay said:


> That's so cool.  Alina Cho is a tv correspondent (she used to host CNN's Fashion: Backstage Pass). Mr. Chow's wife is Eva Chow.


Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> looks like coup de fouet!
> 
> credit. bbc news
> 
> View attachment 3628401


you beat me to it! 
Photo credit: BBC On-line.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> looks like coup de fouet!
> 
> credit. bbc news
> 
> View attachment 3628401





xiangxiang0731 said:


> you beat me to it!
> Photo credit: BBC On-line.
> View attachment 3629209



Theresa May sure knows how to wear a 140cm silk! Great pics, *xiang* and *chincac*!!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> you beat me to it!
> Photo credit: BBC On-line.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Theresa May sure knows how to wear a 140cm silk! Great pics, *xiang* and *chincac*!!



*Vigee * indeed she wears it well! here's hoping she does as good a job as she does with her H!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee * indeed she wears it well! here's hoping she does as good a job as she does with her H!!



chincac, you read my mind!!! [emoji173]


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DiamondS said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> View attachment 3629998



Although not a huge fan of J-Lo, must admit that she is looking great dressed casually ~ love that her sweater and B coordinate so well. 

Any ID on that sweater that she is wearing, love the sleeves on it.

Thanks *DiamondS* for sharing!


----------



## DiamondS

Thanks *Vigee* 

Lady Gaga


----------



## DiamondS

Sylvie Meis


----------



## DiamondS

Heidi Klum


----------



## DiamondS

Lucy Pargeter


----------



## DiamondS

Kylie Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Fergie


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DiamondS

Kelly Brook


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Lady Gaga


----------



## DiamondS

Anna dello Russo


----------



## DiamondS

Sophie Simmons


----------



## DiamondS

Naya Rivera


----------



## DiamondS

Kylie Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Kelly Brook


----------



## DiamondS

Eva Longoria


----------



## DiamondS

Lady Gaga


----------



## DiamondS

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Hermezzy

DiamondS said:


> Thanks *Vigee*
> 
> Lady Gaga
> View attachment 3630227


Fascinating.  When I think of her I do not think of the kelly bag... I'm having difficulty mentally reconciling the two identities involved in this picture


----------



## marbella8

Hermezzy said:


> Fascinating.  When I think of her I do not think of the kelly bag... I'm having difficulty mentally reconciling the two identities involved in this picture



I may be remembering wrong, but didn't she have a studded Birkin, a while back as well? That's why I love the Kelly, it is versatile, from chic to casual.


----------



## Mali_

marbella8 said:


> I may be remembering wrong, but didn't she have a studded Birkin, a while back as well? That's why I love the Kelly, it is versatile, from chic to casual.


Yes, at least two or three years ago - she even wrote on it in real marker.


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermezzy said:


> Fascinating.  When I think of her I do not think of the kelly bag... I'm having difficulty mentally reconciling the two identities involved in this picture



I hear what you're saying, but it kinda works for me. Gaga is an artist, so I can see how she could appreciate the artistry of the Kelly, especially vintage. The photo also reminds me just how versatile this style is!


----------



## ladysarah

chincac said:


> looks like coup de fouet!
> 
> credit. bbc news
> 
> View attachment 3628401


The PM wears this so well..


----------



## DiamondS

Kate Upton


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Mrs.Z

Eden Sassoon was wearing a gorgeous blue Jige on last nights RHOBH, it looked so chic. I'm looking for a pic, I think it was a PM, which I think is the size I have my eye on.


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Eden Sassoon was wearing a gorgeous blue Jige on last nights RHOBH, it looked so chic. I'm looking for a pic, I think it was a PM, which I think is the size I have my eye on.



Would love to see this 
I don't watch this show but if you find a picture please post it here and in the  Jige thread over in the clubhouse 
Thanks so much !


----------



## krawford

Mrs.Z said:


> Eden Sassoon was wearing a gorgeous blue Jige on last nights RHOBH, it looked so chic. I'm looking for a pic, I think it was a PM, which I think is the size I have my eye on.


Yes, I saw that.  I kept backing up my tv and pausing it so I could get a good look at it.  I loved the color.  Not sure what it was.


----------



## VickyB

DiamondS said:


> Kylie Jenner
> View attachment 3630256



Sure, I always take my croc birkin with me when I' m going to be around paint.  WTH.


----------



## stacey_1805

DiamondS said:


> Heidi Klum
> View attachment 3630230
> View attachment 3630231



Love the yellow B..! [emoji7]


----------



## stacey_1805

VickyB said:


> Sure, I always take my croc birkin with me when I' m going to be around paint.  WTH.



Lol! That made me laugh out loud [emoji23]


----------



## suziez

krawford said:


> Yes, I saw that.  I kept backing up my tv and pausing it so I could get a good look at it.  I loved the color.  Not sure what it was.


I think i missed that episode.  guess i'll have to read my cable guide and figure out how to get the show on demand.  should only take me about a year.


----------



## TankerToad

I do believe it's indeed a blue Agate Jige!


----------



## krawford

I am so glad you found that TT.  She seems to have it loaded.


----------



## TankerToad

x


----------



## TankerToad

x


----------



## TankerToad

x


----------



## Mrs.Z

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3654677
> View attachment 3654678
> View attachment 3654679
> 
> I do believe it's indeed a blue Agate Jige!



Great job! Now I have to get one it looked so casually elegant!


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Great job! Now I have to get one it looked so casually elegant!



Yes it's a great blue !!


----------



## ladysarah

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3654677
> View attachment 3654678
> View attachment 3654679
> 
> I do believe it's indeed a blue Agate Jige!


Great cause, but all I can see is those trainers on the coffee table. When did that become ok?


----------



## suziez

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3654677
> View attachment 3654678
> View attachment 3654679
> 
> I do believe it's indeed a blue Agate Jige!


It's so funny when I look at this picture - on the right is a chanel and the left a hermes.  there really is no comparison any more for me.  Been drinking the orange kool aide.


----------



## westcoastgal

suziez said:


> It's so funny when I look at this picture - on the right is a chanel and the left a hermes.  there really is no comparison any more for me.  Been drinking the orange kool aide.


I had the same reaction. So funny.


----------



## MommyDaze

ladysarah said:


> Great cause, but all I can see is those trainers on the coffee table. When did that become ok?


When I saw that picture I could hear my mother's voice scolding them to get their feet off the furniture


----------



## Mali_

DiamondS said:


> Heidi Klum
> View attachment 3630230
> View attachment 3630231


Love this color next to her grays/blacks


----------



## magic999

I noticed that Martha MacCallum was wearing a Brides de Gala tattoo scarf last night on her show.  She also appears to be wearing a pair of VCA earrings.


----------



## Freckles1

magic999 said:


> View attachment 3658644
> 
> I noticed that Martha MacCallum was wearing a Brides de Gala tattoo scarf last night on her show.  She also appears to be wearing a pair of VCA earrings.



Love Martha!!!


----------



## Katel

Melania ***** yesterday
Brides Fleuries
Credit whitehouse wardrobe


----------



## ladysarah

MommyDaze said:


> When I saw that picture I could hear my mother's voice scolding them to get their feet off the furniture


Ha- I AM that sort of person  now, I just don't thank is ok to sit down where someone puts their shoes on. In a public space, expensive hotel? I would not put my own shoes on my own sofa, cashmere socks or indoor slippers are fine...


----------



## DiamondS

Kim Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Morgan Stewart


----------



## DiamondS

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## DiamondS

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Katel said:


> View attachment 3660967
> 
> View attachment 3660968
> 
> Melania ***** yesterday
> Brides Fleuries
> Credit whitehouse wardrobe


YES!!!! clapping wildly


----------



## Mali_

stacey_1805 said:


> Love the yellow B..! [emoji7]


It made me want it!


----------



## hoot

I spy Betsy DeVos wearing a Carre en Boucles CSGM while touring SnapOn in Kenosha, Wisconsin, with President ***** today.


----------



## stacey_1805

DiamondS said:


> Kim Kardashian
> View attachment 3663022



The poor B looks over stuffed.. [emoji20]


----------



## ATTICUS62

Christine Lagarde, the managing director of the International Monetary Fund, has a stunning collection of H scarves, and she wears them fabulously.


----------



## beekmanhill

Christine Lagarde carries off every color scheme.


----------



## Furbydoggie

ATTICUS62 said:


> Christine Lagarde, the managing director of the International Monetary Fund, has a stunning collection of H scarves, and she wears them fabulously.
> View attachment 3678502
> View attachment 3678503
> View attachment 3678504


Christine Le Garde is a super elegant brand ambassador.


----------



## ATTICUS62

Her androgynous looks are also amazing.


----------



## Mindi B

In the photo above Ms. Lagarde looks. . . incredulous.  Loving the body language.  She often carries H bags, too, but I can't tell if the little handbag by her chair is Hermes.  She does have a very elegant, low-key, I'm-French-I-don't-have-to-try-too-hard vibe that I greatly admire!


----------



## okiern1981

Sorry for the zombie thread revival...but, I've been researching exotics and found something intriguing.  An exotic carried by a celebrity figure without the marking of the skin.  Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Kkho

Bordeaux ? It's got a red tinge to it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

okiern1981 said:


> Sorry for the zombie thread revival...but, I've been researching exotics and found something intriguing.  An exotic carried by a celebrity figure without the marking of the skin.  Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683986


Not only it doesn't have a marking of the type of skin, nor does it have a skin covered lock. Weird!


----------



## okiern1981

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not only it doesn't have a marking of the type of skin, nor does it have a skin covered lock. Weird!



I'm at a loss.  I don't know what to think.  I've seen a couple of these exotics without a stamp and it's a mystery that I can't figure out.  It doesn't appear to be an older piece.  I'm stumped!


----------



## ForeverInPink

okiern1981 said:


> I'm at a loss.  I don't know what to think.  I've seen a couple of these exotics without a stamp and it's a mystery that I can't figure out.  It doesn't appear to be an older piece.  I'm stumped!



Older bags don't always have those skin markings-- my croc K from the 60's doesn't (the previous owner's grandmother purchased it in-store and it was authenticated by Bababebi) and I have seen older croc Drags without them as well. Maria's bag does look pretty beat up so could have been inherited (with a replacement lock).


----------



## audreylita

ForeverInPink said:


> Older bags don't always have those skin markings-- my croc K from the 60's doesn't (the previous owner's grandmother purchased it in-store and it was authenticated by Bababebi) and I have seen older croc Drags without them as well. Maria's bag does look pretty beat up so could have been inherited (with a replacement lock).


Not sure exactly what year they starting making birkins in exotic skins, but I have a porosus kelly from 1991 that is properly marked.


----------



## alterego

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not only it doesn't have a marking of the type of skin, nor does it have a skin covered lock. Weird!


Bingo!!! I saw the same thing.


----------



## ForeverInPink

audreylita said:


> Not sure exactly what year they starting making birkins in exotic skins, but I have a porosus kelly from 1991 that is properly marked.



And I have a croc Piano from the late '80's that's also properly marked.... Omg say it isn't so....  This was always my fave celebrity shot/bag!!!


----------



## okiern1981

CITES was put into place in 1973, the Birkin was made in 1984.  I also know the rules can be flexible with H...depending on the persons involved.  So, I'm not ready to say this is a replica!  I'm wondering if it's an oddity.  [emoji848]


----------



## shoppe

Sharon Stone in wearing a Le Jardin de la Maharani scarf.  I need to look this good in my 60s.


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

Can anyone id HRH's scarf here? Love it!


----------



## allanrvj

@missD I think this is the thread you're looking for


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vintage Naomi Campbell with Christy Turlington.


----------



## lasttotheparty

LVChelseaGirl said:


> View attachment 3695805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone id HRH's scarf here? Love it!



I need to look this good in my 90's!  [emoji1]


----------



## Mindi B

lasttotheparty said:


> I need to look this good in my 90's!  [emoji1]


Shoot, I need to look this good now.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Mindi B said:


> Shoot, I need to look this good now.



You're hysterically funny!! [emoji1]


----------



## Mindi B

Well, it comes with age. . . 
(And thanks.   QEII has such beautiful skin, doesn't she?!)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sofia Vergara.


----------



## cerlan

Melania ***** moves into the White House.



And I'm not sure, but this WH assistant look like he's carrying a large bolide?


----------



## plastic-fish

cerlan said:


> View attachment 3728648
> View attachment 3728648
> View attachment 3728649
> View attachment 3728644
> 
> 
> Melania ***** moves into the White House.
> 
> one more...


----------



## audreylita




----------



## duna

Is her B 30 or 35? Since she's tall I can't really make out......


----------



## LVGLITTER

duna said:


> Is her B 30 or 35? Since she's tall I can't really make out......






I can't tell for sure but maybe 35


----------



## purse whore

LVGLITTER said:


> View attachment 3729395
> 
> 
> I can't tell for sure but maybe 35


She may be tall but she's also thin. My guess is it's a 30.


----------



## DiamondS

Mariah Carey


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Khloé Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Lady Gaga


----------



## DiamondS

Liz Hurley


----------



## DiamondS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## hclubfan

Thanks for posting these DiamondS!


----------



## DiamondS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## aluminum_siren

DiamondS said:


> Kendall Jenner
> View attachment 3729603



So rare to see anyone carrying HACs! A vintage too!


----------



## Dluvch

DiamondS said:


> Sofia Vergara
> View attachment 3729587


Gris tourterelle????


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## DiamondS

Maria Shriver


----------



## DiamondS

Kim Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Lady Gaga


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Amalija Knavs (Melania *****'s mother)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Laverne Cox.


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> Laverne Cox.


Wow! I like her style! And the JPG looks perfectly proportioned!I'm totally jealous!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Retired tennis player, Ana Ivanovic.


----------



## missD

allanrvj said:


> @missD I think this is the thread you're looking for



I just saw this! Thank you!


----------



## shrpthorn

DiamondS said:


> Kim Kardashian
> View attachment 3732090
> View attachment 3732092


Oh look, she forgot her pants! Not a fan of this look.


----------



## etoupebirkin

DiamondS said:


> Kim Kardashian
> View attachment 3732090
> View attachment 3732092



Ms. Kardashian dresses to provoke regularly. Like it or not, it's part of her brand. IMO, this outfit doesn't work because the jacket is way too big and masks her famous curves.


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Munn


----------



## DiamondS

Heidi Klum


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Munn


----------



## hclubfan

DiamondS said:


> Olivia Munn
> View attachment 3735949
> View attachment 3735950


Love Olivia Munn, and adore everything she has on in this pic. The shoes are amazing too!


----------



## Mindi B

I noticed the shoes, too, hclubfan.  Are they Stella McCartney, do you think?


----------



## lulilu

Jamie Chua and other women in the Asians thread wear a lot of similar shoes.  Like them.


----------



## hclubfan

Mindi B said:


> I noticed the shoes, too, hclubfan.  Are they Stella McCartney, do you think?


I wonder, Mindi B. I think I NEED to find them, so I'll turn to google and let you know if I can find out who makes them!


----------



## hclubfan

Mindi B said:


> I noticed the shoes, too, hclubfan.  Are they Stella McCartney, do you think?


Mindi, you have a good eye! Apparently Olivia Munk's shoes are Stella McCartney, according to outfitidentifier.com.


----------



## Mindi B

Just bought a similar pair (mine are camel with gold stars!) so I had a bit of an id advantage, hclubfan.  I've been stalking a sale pair forever, since for vegan leather they are rather pricey, IMO.  Also, if you go for a pair yourself, I think they run slightly large.  I usually wear a 7.5 US; bought a 7.  HTH.
And, back to topic.  Sorry.


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Kim Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

hclubfan said:


> Love Olivia Munn, and adore everything she has on in this pic. The shoes are amazing too!



That's how my B's look when I travel  I really like her casual style too. Very effortless chic. However I could never manage a white dress on a plane. Way too messy with the kids!


----------



## QuelleFromage

So funny, I was wondering if she changed as the dress is clean and crisp. My B's look like that too.


----------



## hermesaddict197

okiern1981 said:


> Sorry for the zombie thread revival...but, I've been researching exotics and found something intriguing.  An exotic carried by a celebrity figure without the marking of the skin.  Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683986



It looks a bit weird to me. I thought it was fake.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Downey. Not a recent pic, I think.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vintage casual inspiration from the iconic Christy Turlington.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kristina Bazan at the Hermes SS 2015 show.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Erica Pelosini, contributor at Vogue and L'Officiel.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Casual Christine Lagarde.


----------



## allanrvj

Mimi


Is it just me or is Mimi's hairline receding?


----------



## QuelleFromage

OneMoreDay said:


> Erica Pelosini, contributor at Vogue and L'Officiel.
> View attachment 3738221


Her posture makes my whole body hurt.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heidi Klum. Love this look.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mariah Carey with Michael Coste.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DiamondS said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> View attachment 3737196


 *her*


----------



## hclubfan

OneMoreDay said:


> Heidi Klum. Love this look.
> View attachment 3739602


I LOVE her toile Birkin, but that coffee is perilously close to the bag!


----------



## DR2014

Israeli_Flava said:


> *her*


me too.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Mariah.


----------



## Prada Prince

Celine Dion looking amazing make-up free with her black Birkin in Paris...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Prada Prince said:


> Celine Dion looking amazing make-up free with her black Birkin in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3742164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742166
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742167


I'm living for this look. That coat is everything and the heels match the hardware on her Birkin perfectly.


----------



## allanrvj

Prada Prince said:


> Celine Dion looking amazing make-up free with her black Birkin in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3742164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742166
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742167


Still beautiful. She looks a bit like an older Kelly Rutherford.


----------



## Suzie

Prada Prince said:


> Celine Dion looking amazing make-up free with her black Birkin in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3742164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742166
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742167


Not feeling the jeans!


----------



## Monceau

Suzie said:


> Not feeling the jeans!



^THIS!
Ripped jeans past one's 20s = too contrived.


----------



## Suzie

Monceau said:


> ^THIS!
> Ripped jeans past one's 20s = too contrived.


I agree, but I hate the ripped inside part on the ankles.


----------



## lulilu

Suzie said:


> I agree, but I hate the ripped inside part on the ankles.



That, in combination with those shoes, I agree is not the best.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Monceau said:


> ^THIS!
> Ripped jeans past one's 20s = too contrived.



I respectfully don't agree.  If a person can rock the look carelessly (especially with an Hermes), they can look awesome.
Guys- Pharrell in ripped jeans at 43 looks awesome, but I think Daniel Radcliffe, 27, would look ridiculous.
Gals- Halle Berry and Cindy Crawford could carry off the look casually in their 50's, but Emma Watson would look like she's trying too hard at 27 years old.
Some (older) people like Madonna, Courtney Love and the like would look like they're trying too hard to stay relevant.
Not even a Birkin would make that look work.


----------



## westcoastgal

Prada Prince said:


> Celine Dion looking amazing make-up free with her black Birkin in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3742164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742166
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742167


She is gorgeous and classy.


----------



## Mindi B

I hope some of us oldsters can make the ripped jeans thing work.  'Cus my twenties are waaaaaay behind me, but my closet still contains "distressed denim."


----------



## rainneday

Sourisbrune said:


> I respectfully don't agree.  If a person can rock the look carelessly (especially with an Hermes), they can look awesome.
> Guys- Pharrell in ripped jeans at 43 looks awesome, but I think Daniel Radcliffe, 27, would look ridiculous.
> Gals- Halle Berry and Cindy Crawford could carry off the look casually in their 50's, but Emma Watson would look like she's trying too hard at 27 years old.
> Some (older) people like Madonna, Courtney Love and the like would look like they're trying too hard to stay relevant.
> Not even a Birkin would make that look work.



Thank you for saying this. Style transcends age.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> I hope some of us oldsters can make the ripped jeans thing work.  'Cus my twenties are waaaaaay behind me, but my closet still contains "distressed denim."



For me it isn't Celine's age.  I just didn't like the jeans.


----------



## Mindi B

Totally understand, lulilu.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Mindi B said:


> I hope some of us oldsters can make the ripped jeans thing work.  'Cus my twenties are waaaaaay behind me, but my closet still contains "distressed denim."



I'm an "oldster", too!
Gotta couple of pair in my closet, too.  One pair from the early 1980's, when we started the fad.
...Wish I had a Birkin to accessorize them.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> For me it isn't Celine's age.  I just didn't like the jeans.


+1  

It is a style that I have always found offensive and the extra pricing for the ripped jean is even more offensive.


----------



## DR2014

Mindi B said:


> I hope some of us oldsters can make the ripped jeans thing work.  'Cus my twenties are waaaaaay behind me, but my closet still contains "distressed denim."


My 20's are long gone too (as are my 30's and just recently, my 40s....).  I'm going to go buy some ripped jeans in solidarity.  Then I will post a mod shot with my hermes!!!


----------



## DiamondS

Sophia Wollersheim


----------



## DiamondS

Sara Sampaio


----------



## duna

DiamondS said:


> Sophia Wollersheim
> View attachment 3743394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Yikes


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anna Dello Russo.


----------



## Monceau

Sourisbrune said:


> I respectfully don't agree.  If a person can rock the look carelessly (especially with an Hermes), they can look awesome.
> Guys- Pharrell in ripped jeans at 43 looks awesome, but I think Daniel Radcliffe, 27, would look ridiculous.
> Gals- Halle Berry and Cindy Crawford could carry off the look casually in their 50's, but Emma Watson would look like she's trying too hard at 27 years old.
> Some (older) people like Madonna, Courtney Love and the like would look like they're trying too hard to stay relevant.
> Not even a Birkin would make that look work.



Celine looks good, but ripped jeans are just contrived in the true sense of the word- there is no way of getting around the stagey aspect of them. That would be true at any age, but youth gives one more flexibility to play with trends.


----------



## Mindi B

I LIKE stagey fashion, at least sometimes!  (I'm an emotional dresser, and sometimes I feel melodramatic.)  However, offensive is NOT the look I'm going for, so GK, I apologize in advance if you ever see me sporting ripped jeans.  It is not intended to offend.  I'm just rockin' the contrived look!


----------



## Mindi B

DiamondS said:


> Sophia Wollersheim
> View attachment 3743394


Now, speaking of offensive. . . . Really?  Eeesh.  The Birkin is the only tasteful thing I see, and I think it's trying to escape.


----------



## suziez

Mindi B said:


> Now, speaking of offensive. . . . Really?  Eeesh.  The Birkin is the only tasteful thing I see, and I think it's trying to escape.


totally agree as i sit here in my ripped jeans at 67.


----------



## Prada Prince

Celine Dion looking uber-fab with a Himalayan Crocodile Kelly...


----------



## Charm&Sparkle

OneMoreDay said:


> More Mariah.
> View attachment 3741999


I was at FSH on Friday waiting for my husband at the entrance when she arrived in a whirlwind and I couldn't resist taking a snap...


----------



## Julide

Lovemystevie said:


> I was at FSH on Friday waiting for my husband at the entrance when she arrived in a whirlwind and I couldn't resist taking a snap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744142


Who is it? I'm sorry I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## deltalady

Julide said:


> Who is it? I'm sorry I can't tell from the photo.



Mariah Carey


----------



## allanrvj

Julide said:


> Who is it? I'm sorry I can't tell from the photo.


The Emancipated Mimi, a.k.a. M.C., a.k.a. Mariah


----------



## Prada Prince

Celine Dion rocking her Himalayan Croc Kelly in Paris...


----------



## MarvelGirl

Prada Prince said:


> Celine Dion rocking her Himalayan Croc Kelly in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3744689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744690



I love Celine but this is just a no. Much better sitting down when I couldn't tell that it was actually leather bib overalls. Love her though.


----------



## catsinthebag

MarvelGirl said:


> I love Celine but this is just a no. Much better sitting down when I couldn't tell that it was actually leather bib overalls. Love her though.



I totally agree. I didn't mind it so much in the sitting down photo, but standing up, well, it's just awful IMO. I'm all for wearing fancy bags with casual clothes, but she may as well be in a HAZMAT suit. Give me back those ripped jeans any day!


----------



## alterego

DiamondS said:


> Sophia Wollersheim
> View attachment 3743394


Oh my....(not in a good way)


----------



## lulilu

Prada Prince said:


> Celine Dion rocking her Himalayan Croc Kelly in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3744689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744690



sorry, smh


----------



## krawford

Prada Prince said:


> Celine Dion rocking her Himalayan Croc Kelly in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3744689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744690


New stylist is in order!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

catsinthebag said:


> I totally agree. I didn't mind it so much in the sitting down photo, but standing up, well, it's just awful IMO. I'm all for wearing fancy bags with casual clothes, but she may as well be in a HAZMAT suit. Give me back those ripped jeans any day!


Plus one. Just reminds me of a fishmonger!


----------



## Monceau

Prada Prince said:


> Celine Dion rocking her Himalayan Croc Kelly in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3744689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744690



Looks like Celine has gone from torch songs to actual torches- she looks like a welder here.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prada Prince said:


> Celine Dion rocking her Himalayan Croc Kelly in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3744689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744690


For a moment I thought I was seeing a Hermes craftswoman and that was her leather apron.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Celine's new stylist (she obtain after her husband's passing) has hit and miss taste.  I personally don't know or have never seen anyone who looks good in overalls.  Sorry all the overall wearing people out there.  I liken overalls to a mullet hairdo.


----------



## marbella8

Monceau said:


> Looks like Celine has gone from torch songs to actual torches- she looks like a welder here.



Or some sort of hazmat suit. What the heck is going on? How could she ever think that would remotely look good.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Sourisbrune said:


> I respectfully don't agree.  If a person can rock the look carelessly (especially with an Hermes), they can look awesome.
> Guys- Pharrell in ripped jeans at 43 looks awesome, but I think Daniel Radcliffe, 27, would look ridiculous.
> Gals- Halle Berry and Cindy Crawford could carry off the look casually in their 50's, but Emma Watson would look like she's trying too hard at 27 years old.
> Some (older) people like Madonna, Courtney Love and the like would look like they're trying too hard to stay relevant.
> Not even a Birkin would make that look work.



Excellent post.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anna Dello Russo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mariah.


----------



## luckylove

OneMoreDay said:


> Anna Dello Russo.
> View attachment 3748027



Hmm... Though she maintains her figure, I think the amount of midriff exposed is best left to the younger set. I do love to see her photos and the fashion risks she takes, though!


----------



## OneMoreDay

luckylove said:


> Hmm... Though she maintains her figure, I think the amount of midriff exposed is best left to the younger set. I do love to see her photos and the fashion risks she takes, though!


I enjoy her stylistic choices. They're always fun, risky, and different. She's _the_ Street Style Maven. But sadly, like many people, she loves the sun too much and it's aged her prematurely.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Post #5182 & 5183...
What in the world? 
...And we were debating the Celine's torn denims?!?!

I guess, more power to these ladies, if this is what they like.  To each their own.


----------



## suziez

luckylove said:


> Hmm... Though she maintains her figure, I think the amount of midriff exposed is best left to the younger set. I do love to see her photos and the fashion risks she takes, though!


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Hmm... Though she maintains her figure, I think the amount of midriff exposed is best left to the younger set. I do love to see her photos and the fashion risks she takes, though!


Unfortunately I agree with this also. Her figure is very trim but the sun damaged skin is not a good example (re awareness of danger of skin cancer etc).


----------



## xincinsin

OneMoreDay said:


> Anna Dello Russo.
> View attachment 3748027


The midriff is really distracting and detracting


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

xincinsin said:


> The midriff is really distracting and detracting



I think if she went with a longer length crop top it would have looked better... i.e. showing less of a midriff. 

But considering her age, kudos to her to be able to pull off that look (my friend who is 21 has the exact same skirt)


----------



## Perfect Day

Throwback, Avril Graham chief editor at Harper's Bazaar.

I am thinking to start a thread of her style (anyone think it's worth while?) - I really like her looks.

Credit Alamy.


----------



## Yoshi1296

OneMoreDay said:


> Anna Dello Russo.
> View attachment 3748027



YES!! Love the skirt! It was from NG's last collection for Balenciaga!!


----------



## Mindi B

Anna Dello Russo is a tough call for me.  She is clearly in amazing shape, loves clothes, and is always delightful to see in her street style finery.  She does show a lot of skin "for her age," and her skin looks like, well, older skin.  It doesn't have the elasticity of youth anymore.  Frankly, mine is starting to look the same.  So, does this mean I/she shouldn't show bare skin?  Or does this mean society needs to accept that not everybody is under 30 and there are all sorts of beautiful?  I am inclined toward the latter. . . .


----------



## werner

Mindi B said:


> Anna Dello Russo is a tough call for me.  She is clearly in amazing shape, loves clothes, and is always delightful to see in her street style finery.  She does show a lot of skin "for her age," and her skin looks like, well, older skin.  It doesn't have the elasticity of youth anymore.  Frankly, mine is starting to look the same.  So, does this mean I/she shouldn't show bare skin?  Or does this mean society needs to accept that not everybody is under 30 and there are all sorts of beautiful?  I am inclined toward the latter. . . .


I think there are "all sorts of beautiful", Mindi B, and we should all feel comfortable in our own skin, if you will, in our own zones of comfort. I don't think it's a matter of societal acceptance. Thank you for bringing this closer to home


----------



## honhon

one word with anna russo fashion; its all about how much we are "comfortable in our own skin" and the rest is irrelevant i am against body shaming. she is hurrah in great shape by all means and i enjoy her choices


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Anna Dello Russo is a tough call for me.  She is clearly in amazing shape, loves clothes, and is always delightful to see in her street style finery.  She does show a lot of skin "for her age," and her skin looks like, well, older skin.  It doesn't have the elasticity of youth anymore.  Frankly, mine is starting to look the same.  So, does this mean I/she shouldn't show bare skin?  Or does this mean society needs to accept that not everybody is under 30 and there are all sorts of beautiful?  I am inclined toward the latter. . . .


Here is my motto: do whatever you like, be prepared some may not like it, but it shouldn't matter because people should have the freedom of doing whatever they like and expressing their opinions as long as they are not breaking any laws.


----------



## chicinthecity777

As I get older, I care less and less about what other people think of my choices and I also care less about other people's different opinions from my own. It feels good! The world is full of varieties and it's beautiful!


----------



## allanrvj

xiangxiang0731 said:


> As I get older, I care less and less about what other people think of my choices and I also care less about other people's different opinions from my own. It feels good! The world is full of varieties and it's beautiful!


Same. That's why I'm thinking of getting a 35cm birkin or kelly someday and I don't give a damn if it's a woman's handbag. lol


----------



## chicinthecity777

allanrvj said:


> Same. That's why I'm thinking of getting a 35cm birkin or kelly someday and I don't give a damn if it's a woman's handbag. lol


You get that bag brother!


----------



## DR2014

allanrvj said:


> Same. That's why I'm thinking of getting a 35cm birkin or kelly someday and I don't give a damn if it's a woman's handbag. lol


I totally agree with you, allanrvj.  Life is short!


----------



## Notorious Pink

allanrvj said:


> Same. That's why I'm thinking of getting a 35cm birkin or kelly someday and I don't give a damn if it's a woman's handbag. lol



The B is not a particular feminine-looking bag and I have seen men of various ages and styles carry it IRL....my favorite being the elderly, refined gentleman carrying a croc 35. Just wow. What are you waiting for? Enjoy it now!


----------



## Sourisbrune

allanrvj said:


> Same. That's why I'm thinking of getting a 35cm birkin or kelly someday and I don't give a damn if it's a woman's handbag. lol



I was at Hermes when a singer from a boy band came in and wanted a Birkin 40.  My SA (who I was chatting with at the time) brought it out.  It was big, blue and beautiful!!!!!!!  The boutique was empty of customers, except the singer, a guy who was with him and me.  I complimented him on the bag and how he looked carrying it.  He handed it to me- it was heavy!!!!!!!
I was bitten by the Birkin bug that day. 
Birkins, like many Hermes bags, are gender neutral.  Go for it!!!!!!!


----------



## odette57

allanrvj said:


> Same. That's why I'm thinking of getting a 35cm birkin or kelly someday and I don't give a damn if it's a woman's handbag. lol


Go for it! B35 is not really very feminine imho.  I will wait for the reveal!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Princess Olympia of Greece.


----------



## xiaoxiao

xiangxiang0731 said:


> As I get older, I care less and less about what other people think of my choices and I also care less about other people's different opinions from my own. It feels good! The world is full of varieties and it's beautiful!



I think it's the best part of growing "up" - zero F given lol


----------



## westcoastgal

Mindi B said:


> Anna Dello Russo is a tough call for me.  She is clearly in amazing shape, loves clothes, and is always delightful to see in her street style finery.  She does show a lot of skin "for her age," and her skin looks like, well, older skin.  It doesn't have the elasticity of youth anymore.  Frankly, mine is starting to look the same.  So, does this mean I/she shouldn't show bare skin?  Or does this mean society needs to accept that not everybody is under 30 and there are all sorts of beautiful?  I am inclined toward the latter. . . .


Glad you posted this thought. Youth is always beautiful but all ages can be beautiful too.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celine Dion.


----------



## bobkat1991

xiaoxiao said:


> I think it's the best part of growing "up" - zero F given lol





xiangxiang0731 said:


> As I get older, I care less and less about what other people think of my choices and I also care less about other people's different opinions from my own. It feels good! The world is full of varieties and it's beautiful!


I am 68, and this is truly the best part of getting older.....more comfort in your own skin!  If I were younger, I doubt I would have the courage to post pictures of myself onto a forum that seems to admire beauty so MUCH.  Now I just figure that we all want pictures of Hermes modeled and my pictures may give ideas to Those who are also very....rounded...


----------



## DR2014

bobkat1991 said:


> I am 68, and this is truly the best part of getting older.....more comfort in your own skin!  If I were younger, I doubt I would have the courage to post pictures of myself onto a forum that seems to admire beauty so MUCH.  Now I just figure that we all want pictures of Hermes modeled and my pictures may give ideas to Those who are also very....rounded...


Beauty comes in all shapes and sizes, thankfully!


----------



## LVGLITTER

DR2014 said:


> I totally agree with you, allanrvj.  Life is short!



Totally agree! People should wear what they want and what makes them happy. 

And I'll wear my Kelly's and Birkin's with my Jimmy Choo's and a skirt ...or with one of my 16 pairs of Dr. Martens, my authentic vintage AC/DC t-shirt (from an actual concert I attended in 1985, not bought from those teen stores in the mall! Fun thing to do...ask them to name a song from the albums on their tees lol) ....and I'll wear aforementioned with torn jeans as I see fit! I'm 49. Keepin it real, spicy and avant-garde! [emoji173]️ 

But that's just me....

Edit: sorry, just saw this was supposed to be photos and light chatter. My apologies. Mods, feel free to delete my post.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bobkat1991 said:


> I am 68, and this is truly the best part of getting older.....more comfort in your own skin!  If I were younger, I doubt I would have the courage to post pictures of myself onto a forum that seems to admire beauty so MUCH.  Now I just figure that we all want pictures of Hermes modeled and my pictures may give ideas to Those who are also very....rounded...



BobKat, I've always enjoyed your posts. 
As a (no longer in my 20 or 30 year old body, multi-ethnic) woman in her 50's, I enjoy seeing a diversity of age, size and/or ethnicity represented (especially on this Hermes thread).  One of my favorites is Christine Lagarde.
She's a woman who is carefree with make-up, dress and hair, yet is brilliant and well respected.
I wish there was more diversity shown.


----------



## bobkat1991

Sourisbrune said:


> BobKat, I've always enjoyed your posts.
> As a (no longer in my 20 or 30 year old body, multi-ethnic) woman in her 50's, I enjoy seeing a diversity of age, size and/or ethnicity represented (especially on this Hermes thread).  One of my favorites is Christine Lagarde.
> She's a woman who is carefree with make-up, dress and hair, yet is brilliant and well respected.
> I wish there was more diversity shown.


Why thank you, Sourisbrune!  I like seeing *every* post.  Some of my fellow tpf folk could be models.  And then some of us - me included - just love having such beautiful things on and around us.  Hermes adoration is the key to get into *this* club.


----------



## l0veileen

Mariah Carey


----------



## allanrvj

Marc Jacobs


----------



## ultraviolence

Celine & Mariah rivaling not only on music now but also with their birkins!


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 3754800
> 
> View attachment 3754802
> 
> View attachment 3754803



Is that a vape he's using in the first pic???


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> Is that a vape he's using in the first pic???


Yez.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sofia Vergara.  Loving this whole colour scheme. The Alhambra necklace is beautiful!


----------



## audreylita

Pierce Brosnan and wife Keely


----------



## OneMoreDay

audreylita said:


> Pierce Brosnan and wife Keely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761767


The only Bond for me. He looks so good. 
Wonder what's in the orange bag?


----------



## allanrvj

audreylita said:


> Pierce Brosnan and wife Keely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761767


He is still so very handsome. Daddy!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Yes indeedy, he is aging well.  And he is a devoted spouse, which I respect, especially in celebrity circles.  What color is her Kelly?  It's beautiful.


----------



## allanrvj

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Yes indeedy, he is aging well.  And he is a devoted spouse, which I respect, especially in celebrity circles.  What color is her Kelly?  It's beautiful.


I'm guessing blue jean epsom


----------



## allanrvj

Nicola Formichetti (artistic director of Diesel and frequent collaborator of Lady Gaga)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Catherine Zeta Jones with an H scarf, I think. I'm not so familiar with H scarves.


----------



## Julide

^^^Cavalcadour maxi twilly She looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Kendall BC

OneMoreDay said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones with an H scarf, I think. I'm not so familiar with H scarves.



Yes, she's wearing Cavalcadour maxi twilly


----------



## OneMoreDay

ms.kim said:


> Yes, she's wearing Cavalcadour maxi twilly





Julide said:


> ^^^Cavalcadour maxi twilly She looks fantastic!!!


It was on the tip of my tongue.  Caval-something.


----------



## plastic-fish

allanrvj said:


> Nicola Formichetti (artistic director of Diesel and frequent collaborator of Lady Gaga)
> View attachment 3762478
> View attachment 3762479
> View attachment 3762480
> View attachment 3762481



My only comment...the dogs are adorable...


----------



## allanrvj

Lady Gaga


----------



## allanrvj




----------



## etoupebirkin

audreylita said:


> Pierce Brosnan and wife Keely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761767


I absolutely LOVE everything about this picture! It's real and refreshing.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jackie Kennedy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celine Dion in Gucci SS17.


----------



## OneMoreDay

ADR.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Celine Dion in Gucci SS17.



I know she has a stylist and buys designer clothes, but Celine never seems on point to me.  Something is off with her outfits.  (I am ducking now from all the Celine fans -- JMHO.)


----------



## OneMoreDay

lulilu said:


> I know she has a stylist and buys designer clothes, but Celine never seems on point to me.  Something is off with her outfits.  (I am ducking now from all the Celine fans -- JMHO.)


She has a stylist but I think she's just having fun at this stage in her life, taking risks in her styling choices. She's worked hard for ages and fashion is an outlet, especially given how rough last year has been for her. She looks like she's enjoying herself and personally, that's all that matters.


----------



## LuckyBitch

I'm a great admirer or Celine and if she's enjoying herself, that's fine. Her stylist should bing a mirror with her next time though....


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I know she has a stylist and buys designer clothes, but Celine never seems on point to me.  Something is off with her outfits.  (I am ducking now from all the Celine fans -- JMHO.)


Looks like she is wearing pajamas and I know that is a style thing, but not crazy about it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

gracekelly said:


> Looks like she is wearing pajamas and I know that is a style thing, but not crazy about it.


Me neither! No matter how fashionable it may currently be!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, I am not loving the head-to-toe designer looks Celine is choosing.  Some--many?-- of these ensembles are just unflattering on her and have been taken too literally from the catwalk.  But I also agree that if this gives her pleasure, I'm all for it.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, I am not loving the head-to-toe designer looks Celine is choosing.  Some--many?-- of these ensembles are just unflattering on her and have been taken too literally from the catwalk.  But I also agree that if this gives her pleasure, I'm all for it.



Agree.  And I am all for pleasure and fun with fashion, but that doesn't mean the results are chic.


----------



## Sourisbrune

lulilu said:


> I know she has a stylist and buys designer clothes, but Celine never seems on point to me.  Something is off with her outfits.  (I am ducking now from all the Celine fans -- JMHO.)



I very much agree.  Her new stylist, I believe, is missing the mark.  She's all over the place.  It's almost like she's trying to find herself "post-René".  I feel for her.  She was with her husband who helped her with outfits and hair choices (when seen in public) since the age of thirteen.

I hope she finds her style (or I hope she finds a new stylist).  She's a wonderful and strong woman.


----------



## DollyDoll

OneMoreDay said:


> Celine Dion in Gucci SS17.



Is this a B35 or B30 I'm think B35? This size looks amazing on her


----------



## HMuse

DollyDoll said:


> Is this a B35 or B30 I'm think B35? This size looks amazing on her


35 IMO


----------



## ultraviolence

Jordana Brewster added a new Birkin to her growing collection. What color is this?


----------



## lulilu

^^I am guessing etain?  No contrast stitching.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> ^^I am guessing etain?  No contrast stitching.



Yes, I think so too.


----------



## cavalla

ultraviolence said:


> Jordana Brewster added a new Birkin to her growing collection. What color is this?





lulilu said:


> ^^I am guessing etain?  No contrast stitching.





luckylove said:


> Yes, I think so too.



Could it be the first Gris Asphalt surfaced? I thought Etain is a bit darker?


----------



## ultraviolence

cavalla said:


> Could it be the first Gris Asphalt surfaced? I thought Etain is a bit darker?



Wait it looks Etain now in natural lighting https://www.instagram.com/p/BUms7QyB97V/?taken-by=jordanabrewster
Also isn't Gris Asphalt more like Etoupe


----------



## cremel

OneMoreDay said:


> The only Bond for me. He looks so good.
> Wonder what's in the orange bag?



+1

He's just charming!!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

lulilu said:


> I know she has a stylist and buys designer clothes, but Celine never seems on point to me.  Something is off with her outfits.  (I am ducking now from all the Celine fans -- JMHO.)



It may just be me but the flowers on either side of the top seem to have some really unfortunate placement. [emoji85] that B also looks like she could hide inside the bag. I would have gone for a smaller choice on her lean frame. But what do I know. Not a paid stylist.


----------



## PursePassionLV

ultraviolence said:


> Jordana Brewster added a new Birkin to her growing collection. What color is this?



This second photo is one of my favorite looks. A lovely one shoulder blouse on trend, jeans and a beautiful B. Effortlessly chic, perfect balance of trend and style.


----------



## MSO13

PursePassionLV said:


> It may just be me but the flowers on either side of the top seem to have some really unfortunate placement. [emoji85] that B also looks like she could hide inside the bag. I would have gone for a smaller choice on her lean frame. But what do I know. Not a paid stylist.



I'm fairly sure that's how it was intended by the designer


----------



## ultraviolence

PursePassionLV said:


> This second photo is one of my favorite looks. A lovely one shoulder blouse on trend, jeans and a beautiful B. Effortlessly chic, perfect balance of trend and style.



Agree. Her best look in ages. She did the world a favor by just holding that leather jacket.


----------



## Mariapia

PursePassionLV said:


> This second photo is one of my favorite looks. A lovely one shoulder blouse on trend, jeans and a beautiful B. Effortlessly chic, perfect balance of trend and style.


Pure perfection!


----------



## **Chanel**

ultraviolence said:


> Jordana Brewster added a new Birkin to her growing collection. What color is this?



Great looks, love it! Any ID for the pearl/natural stone? necklace she is wearing?
Oh and her B looks definitely like Etain to me, it looks exactly the same as mine .


----------



## Rouge H

Brooke Shields and family.


----------



## 30gold

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 3780335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke Shields and family.




Brooke . . . still looking great;
not to mention her Evy.


----------



## Julide

**Chanel** said:


> Great looks, love it! Any ID for the pearl/natural stone? necklace she is wearing?
> Oh and her B looks definitely like Etain to me, it looks exactly the same as mine .


I would guess it would be hematite if a stone necklace and Tahitians if it were pearls.


----------



## **Chanel**

Julide said:


> I would guess it would be hematite if a stone necklace and Tahitians if it were pearls.



Thank you, dear *Julide *!
I love the size, lenght and color of that necklace and I also like Tahitians and hematite. I wonder if her necklace is from a specific designer or not.
No matter what it is, I really like it .


----------



## KittyKat65

I have no idea who this person is, but she is living proof that money does not buy class.  In fact, she has done something that I never thought possible; made a Birkin look cheap.



DiamondS said:


> Sophia Wollersheim
> View attachment 3743394


----------



## KittyKat65

allanrvj said:


> Same. That's why I'm thinking of getting a 35cm birkin or kelly someday and I don't give a damn if it's a woman's handbag. lol



Absolutely get one!  You could also look into the HAC, which is the predecessor to the Birkin and slightly taller.  It was originally made in the 1800s to carry riding equipment!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 3780335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke Shields and family.



Wow! Her younger daughter looks A Lot like a young Cybill Shepherd.


----------



## OneMoreDay

BBC said:


> Wow! Her younger daughter looks A Lot like a young Cybill Shepherd.


Woah. You're right!


----------



## Julide

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, dear *Julide *!
> I love the size, lenght and color of that necklace and I also like Tahitians and hematite. I wonder if her necklace is from a specific designer or not.
> No matter what it is, I really like it .



I'm happy to help!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Danielle Steele.


----------



## seasounds

OneMoreDay said:


> Danielle Steele.
> View attachment 3795630


Forget about the Kelly, this women is 70 and gorgeous!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mie Juel, Style Director of Elle Denmark. The scarf is also H.


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> Mie Juel, Style Director of Elle Denmark. The scarf is also H.
> View attachment 3798881
> View attachment 3798882
> View attachment 3798883
> View attachment 3798884


Well she likes her Danish flag!


----------



## Livia1

Julide said:


> Well she likes her Danish flag!



You mean the shirt? That's not the Danish flag [emoji11]


----------



## Julide

Livia1 said:


> You mean the shirt? That's not the Danish flag [emoji11]


It looks like mini Danish flags on her shirt


----------



## 26Alexandra

Julide said:


> It looks like mini Danish flags on her shirt



That's the flag of Switzerland.


----------



## Julide

26Alexandra said:


> That's the flag of Switzerland.


Ok! They look similiar.


----------



## hedur

Is that a Fendi strap with Jordana's Evelyne? I kinda like it.


----------



## ladybaby78

OneMoreDay said:


> Jackie Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765747



Love the scarf in this pic! Can anyone help identify it?


----------



## ultraviolence

hedur said:


> Is that a Fendi strap with Jordana's Evelyne? I kinda like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806015
> View attachment 3806016



Yes it is. See always uses it for her Evelyne and Berline


----------



## Croisette7

ladybaby78 said:


> Love the scarf in this pic! Can anyone help identify it?


It's LES COURONNES (CROWNS).


----------



## l0veileen

Lily Donaldson


----------



## Perfect Day

@tyneoconnell with her crocodile H bag


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mariah Carey's closet. Birkins at 0.35 mark.


----------



## loves

sorry wrong thread


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Mariah Carey


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Heidi Klum


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Mariah Carey


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## lulilu

Jennifer's croc B is gorgeous!  And I like her loose pants too.

I don't know how these women walk around in these high heels -- love them.  I guess that's why they are holding on to someone in most photos.

Thanks for the photos DiamondS!


----------



## sydgirl

DiamondS said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Is this an SO? RT perhaps?


----------



## liredcap

Is it a 28 or 32? Any expert can tell pls?


----------



## millivanilli

KittyKat65 said:


> I have no idea who this person is, but she is living proof that money does not buy class.  In fact, she has done something that I never thought possible; made a Birkin look cheap.


hahaaa let me help you out. Actually she is - at least it is told- a very intelligent young lady who, by accident (... sure... it is said that she stalked him) married (wait I don't know the exact word in English for it) a whoremaster who (surprise surprise) got really richt with his "business".  Since then she appears on white trash TV shows. So... well...


----------



## chicinthecity777

millivanilli said:


> hahaaa let me help you out. Actually she is - at least it is told- a very intelligent young lady who, by accident (... sure... it is said that she stalked him) married (wait I don't know the exact word in English for it) a *whoremaster* who (surprise surprise) got really richt with his "business".  Since then she appears on white trash TV shows. So... well...


You mean a pimp? Yikes!


----------



## millivanilli

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You mean a pimp? Yikes!


wait I have to look that word up- nothing you learn at school 

..
yes, pimp it is- funny fact, there is a Tv show titled " the last pimp" about him. So, yes.

Wait, I'll insert a link to his picture, this is TOO good.


----------



## chicinthecity777

millivanilli said:


> wait I have to look that word up- nothing you learn at school
> 
> ..
> yes, pimp it is- funny fact, there is a Tv show titled " the last pimp" about him. So, yes.


Oh dear, classy ...


----------



## millivanilli

hahaa wait for it...

Sorry, I couldn't choose...

But in her defence: she HAS brain, I swear. And she seems really nice and warmhearted while on TV.

https://www.google.de/search?q=Bert...04HWAhUDaRQKHQqTCBMQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=670


----------



## ahhgoo

millivanilli said:


> hahaa wait for it...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't choose...
> 
> But in her defence: she HAS brain, I swear. And she seems really nice and warmhearted while on TV.
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q=Bert...04HWAhUDaRQKHQqTCBMQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=670



Oh my ewwww! Wouldn't notice any brains with those boobs in your face. She would appear intelligent while she reduces men to blubbering idiots I guess. Her husband is just creepy


----------



## mistikat

millivanilli said:


> hahaaa let me help you out. Actually she is - at least it is told- a very intelligent young lady who, by accident (... sure... it is said that she stalked him) married (wait I don't know the exact word in English for it) a whoremaster who (surprise surprise) got really richt with his "business".  Since then she appears on white trash TV shows. So... well...





xiangxiang0731 said:


> You mean a pimp? Yikes!





millivanilli said:


> wait I have to look that word up- nothing you learn at school
> 
> ..
> yes, pimp it is- funny fact, there is a Tv show titled " the last pimp" about him. So, yes.
> 
> Wait, I'll insert a link to his picture, this is TOO good.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh dear, classy ...





millivanilli said:


> hahaa wait for it...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't choose...
> 
> But in her defence: she HAS brain, I swear. And she seems really nice and warmhearted while on TV.
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q=Bert...04HWAhUDaRQKHQqTCBMQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=670





ahhgoo said:


> Oh my ewwww! Wouldn't notice any brains with those boobs in your face. She would appear intelligent while she reduces men to blubbering idiots I guess. Her husband is just creepy



Can we get back to the topic of Hermes now, please? Thanks.


----------



## 27leborse

Looks like a K32 to me.


----------



## duna

DiamondS said:


> Mariah Carey
> View attachment 3809835
> View attachment 3809836



Yikes, she looks like a drag queen in these pics....I like her B though.....


----------



## coxynell

liredcap said:


> Is it a 28 or 32? Any expert can tell pls?



Can someone please tell me who this is? Looks like Sharon Stone, but then when?
TIA


----------



## duna

coxynell said:


> Can someone please tell me who this is? Looks like Sharon Stone, but then when?
> TIA



I think it's Chiara Ferragni, an Italian fashion blogger: I think her blog is called "the blond salad" or somethin g like that....


----------



## StaceyLyn

coxynell said:


> Can someone please tell me who this is? Looks like Sharon Stone, but then when?
> TIA


She does look like a young Sharon Stone!  It's not her, though.  My money is on Julianne Hough.


----------



## liredcap

coxynell said:


> Can someone please tell me who this is? Looks like Sharon Stone, but then when?
> TIA



Yes she's Chiara Ferragni, the famous fashion blogger who has established her own collection of shoes and clothing.


----------



## marbella8

liredcap said:


> Yes she's Chiara Ferragni, the famous fashion blogger who has established her own collection of shoes and clothing.



Yes, by her tattoos, I think it is her for sure. I like this more-elegant look of hers. I find a lot of her looks  not appealing, but this is nice. I like that she is diversifying her look more! And she is rocking that orange Kelly!


----------



## liredcap

marbella8 said:


> Yes, by her tattoos, I think it is her for sure. I like this more-elegant look of hers. I find a lot of her looks  not appealing, but this is nice. I like that she is diversifying her look more! And she is rocking that orange Kelly!



Agree but her casual looks are also nice. Here r more photos of Chiara and her Hermes


----------



## marbella8

liredcap said:


> Agree but her casual looks are also nice. Here r more photos of Chiara and her Hermes



Thanks for these photos. She looks amazing!


----------



## Perfect Day

DiamondS said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Love her mink slides.


----------



## rachelkitty

liredcap said:


> Is it a 28 or 32? Any expert can tell pls?



Why is the strap adjustable. I thought Kelly straps are non adjustable?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Felicity Kendal


----------



## Meta

rachelkitty said:


> Why is the strap adjustable. I thought Kelly straps are non adjustable?


That's not an Hermes shoulder strap. There's a plethora of shoulder straps available now that there's no need to have one that's Hermes to match. I have a few shoulder straps from other brands that I prefer and swap to use on my Hermes bags.


----------



## miriammarquez

Travis Scott


----------



## l0veileen

Laverne Cox


----------



## l0veileen

Laverne Cox


----------



## l0veileen

Laverne Cox


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Les Perroquets?


----------



## plastic-fish

I'm not sure if these pics have been posted, I couldn't find them if they were. I was flipping through Jennifer Lopez's book True Love and must have been thorough engrossed when I originally read it because I missed the following pics of her and Hermes. Good read, by the way...


----------



## plastic-fish

The last one, red croc Birkin, difficult to be sure but I see the backside belts in the book, harder to see in the picture.


----------



## galliano_girl

Kylie Jenner's snapchat


----------



## l0veileen

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## l0veileen

Kenya Moore


----------



## l0veileen

Kyle Richards


----------



## OneMoreDay

The lovely Jane Goodall in the New York Times.


----------



## luckylove

OneMoreDay said:


> The lovely Jane Goodall in the New York Times.
> View attachment 3859621



LOVE her!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

luckylove said:


> LOVE her!!


She has a new movie out!  Article here.


----------



## Notorious Pink

OneMoreDay said:


> The lovely Jane Goodall in the New York Times.
> View attachment 3859621



THIS should be used for an Hermès advertisement. 
She is simple, elegant, brilliant, stunning, timeless, unique, inspirational.
SHE should be how H wants to represent itself.


----------



## periogirl28

OneMoreDay said:


> The lovely Jane Goodall in the New York Times.
> View attachment 3859621


What a fabulous shawl for this icon!


----------



## luckylove

OneMoreDay said:


> She has a new movie out!  Article here.


Thank your the link to the article. She was one of my heroes when I was growing up. I wanted to follow in her footsteps. In a way I do study wildlife, just not in the same location, and not the same species!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

BBC said:


> THIS should be used for an Hermès advertisement.
> She is simple, elegant, brilliant, stunning, timeless, unique, inspirational.
> SHE should be how H wants to represent itself.



I am happy to report that I have one thing in common with her.... That fabulous savana dance shawl in the exact cw! My very first CSGM from H. 
I got it before seeing that article . I'll think of her every time I put it on


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hilary Duff 11/10/17


----------



## l0veileen

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## Perfect Day

l0veileen said:


> Chiara Ferragni
> View attachment 3879432


Totally love this. I do love a fox fur coat but u haven't really seen many red foxes I like - but I do this. Her coat is from  Liverpool furrier called Twenty Fall.


----------



## Perfect Day

https://www.twentyfall.co.uk/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I just came across this today in a newly released book of private/rare photos of Grace Kelly. Here she was at the Star Wars movie premiere in 1977 with her Constance.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just came across this today in a newly released book of private/rare photos of Grace Kelly. Here she was at the Star Wars movie premiere in 1977 with her Constance.
> View attachment 3880109


Absolutely gorgeous! Elegant and understated. Love her VCA too!


----------



## Nankali

OneMoreDay said:


> The lovely Jane Goodall in the New York Times.
> View attachment 3859621



I. NEED. THAT. SHAWL. *faint*
What an elegant lady! Apparently one of those beautiful older ladies I admire a lot. Those who have chosen to age in the most stylish way. Just saw an interview of Vanessa Redgrave..


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## DiamondS

Jordana Brewster


----------



## DiamondS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DiamondS

Hillary Duff


----------



## DiamondS

Rachel Zoe


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## luckylove

DiamondS said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> View attachment 3888448



Jlo's birkin is lovely, but I have to admit that I don't really understand the whole look. The sexy, boots seem so out of place with an ensemble that is essentially sweatpants.... even if they are designer cashmere. Love each individual piece, but it wouldn't dawn on my to combine them into one outfit.


----------



## [vogue]

What colour is Khloe’s B? 

I also love J.Lo’s well used and well loved H pieces. She wears her Bs and CDCs very well!


----------



## Hermezzy

DiamondS said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> View attachment 3888450



...either sauge or canopee...


----------



## MSO13

Hermezzy said:


> ...either sauge or canopee...



I think it’s Vert Veronese, it has a cooler tone to it and I know Kim had one a few years ago


----------



## MommyDaze

Floyd Mayweather’s interpretation of Davy Crockett chic


----------



## Julide

MommyDaze said:


> Floyd Mayweather’s interpretation of Davy Crockett chic
> View attachment 3893371


 

Wow! Stylish guy! Is it strange to want those boots?


----------



## Bitten

MSO13 said:


> I think it’s Vert Veronese, it has a cooler tone to it and I know Kim had one a few years ago


I really like this colour - looks fabulous against a black outfit


----------



## SupaUltra_J

MommyDaze said:


> Floyd Mayweather’s interpretation of Davy Crockett chic
> View attachment 3893371


My wild imagination led me to feel that a KO'd croc might be a better accessories for Mayweather than any purse @_@..I know this is an absolutely gorgeous piece =x


----------



## Julide

From the royality thread, Thank you! Princess Charlene of Monaco in a poncho, I’m sorry I can’t remember the name...


----------



## seasounds

Julide said:


> From the royality thread, Thank you! Princess Charlene of Monaco in a poncho, I’m sorry I can’t remember the name...


Shout out to Mikhail Baryshikov, too!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Julide said:


> From the royality thread, Thank you! Princess Charlene of Monaco in a poncho, I’m sorry I can’t remember the name...



Thanks for posting! It is the Rocabar poncho. Twins with Princess Charlene. LOL!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Julide said:


> From the royality thread, Thank you! Princess Charlene of Monaco in a poncho, I’m sorry I can’t remember the name...


OH WOW!! Rocabar Poncho!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Monceau

Julide said:


> Wow! Stylish guy! Is it strange to want those boots?


 +1 on the boots!


----------



## New-New

Mariah Carey


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kym Johnson (DWTS)


----------



## Mrs.Z

New-New said:


> Mariah Carey
> View attachment 3904709



Whoa.... is this Rose Indien matte croc..... loveeee [emoji173]️


----------



## Yoshi1296

New-New said:


> Mariah Carey
> View attachment 3904709



She's the "Christmas Queen."


----------



## carabelli888

DiamondS said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> View attachment 3888453


I love it how JLo still rocks all her B in 35


----------



## ultraviolence

Is this the double sens? So like, Avril got a Kelly, a Birkin, and this? I'm shocked that she loves her H!


----------



## AnnaSteurer

Bella Hadid


----------



## Yoshi1296

AnnaSteurer said:


> Bella Hadid
> 
> View attachment 3907600
> View attachment 3907599



Is that metallic silver leather?? This was a thing????


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yoshi1296 said:


> Is that metallic silver leather?? This was a thing????


Yes and very very rare! A bronze metallic B25 just sold at Christie's auction for 100k Euros (including buyer's premium).


----------



## Yoshi1296

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes and very very rare! A bronze metallic B25 just sold at Christie's auction for 100k Euros (including buyer's premium).



Oh wow! Thanks for the info. I had no idea about the metallic ones.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AnnaSteurer said:


> Bella Hadid


----------



## lucywife

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes and very very rare! A bronze metallic B25 just sold at Christie's auction for 100k Euros (including buyer's premium).


Damn! Regretting selling my bronze metallic Constance years ago. WHY did I do that?! (crying)


----------



## MSO13




----------



## pursecrzy

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## kittenslingerie

That tiny thin JLo bun is getting tired IMO, but the birkin looks great.


----------



## Perfect Day

Khloe Kardashian with H and Chinchilla. Dailymail.


----------



## seasounds

Catherine Zeta-Jones in NYC from October.


----------



## seasounds

Elle Macpherson in Miami.


----------



## seasounds

Sophia Richie


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hillary wearing Pirouette au Galop CSGM to a Broadway show.




PHOTO:  US Magazine


----------



## seasounds

*Kate Moss out in Paris on Jan 17, 2018.*


----------



## seasounds

Ecclestone Sisters


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara out in Beverly Hills on January 24, 2018. dailymail


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Fab41

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3919824
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian with H and Chinchilla. Dailymail.


Pretty Nice coat... but i do remember she did a PETA ad “i’d rather be naked than wear fur”....i guess only till the talent fee lasted...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lucywife said:


> Damn! Regretting selling my bronze metallic Constance years ago. WHY did I do that?! (crying)


You did WHAT!???


----------



## Yoshi1296

Fab41 said:


> Pretty Nice coat... but i do remember she did a PETA ad “i’d rather be naked than wear fur”....i guess only till the talent fee lasted...



She quit PETA after they attacked her sister, Kim, by throwing flour at her at an event.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> View attachment 3946303



I love this outfit!!!!


----------



## Fab41

Yoshi1296 said:


> She quit PETA after they attacked her sister, Kim, by throwing flour at her at an event.


Ah.. well then she didn’t really believe in the core principle of it koz she can quit PETA and still not wear fur..(i’m not anti fur.. lol), she just wanted to pose in the ad... but maybe because this coat was just too darn pretty!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Fab41 said:


> Ah.. well then she didn’t really believe in the core principle of it koz she can quit PETA and still not wear fur..(i’m not anti fur.. lol), she just wanted to pose in the ad... but maybe because this coat was just too darn pretty!!



Haha I agree! Personally I am anti-fur, but I absolutely despise PETA for their unethical values and actions.

I guess Khloe had a change of heart on the issue lol. I used to be a vegetarian until I was 12 years old and I just suddenly stopped ((lost my meat virginity at KFC lol[emoji23][emoji23])). Its possible she went through the same thing with fur.


----------



## Fab41

Yoshi1296 said:


> Haha I agree! Personally I am anti-fur, but I absolutely despise PETA for their unethical values and actions.
> 
> I guess Khloe had a change of heart on the issue lol. I used to be a vegetarian until I was 12 years old and I just suddenly stopped ((lost my meat virginity at KFC lol[emoji23][emoji23])). Its possible she went through the same thing with fur.


KFC!!


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel out in NYC on January 25, 2018. dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey out in NYC on January 26, 2018. dailymail


----------



## Suzie

lucywife said:


> Damn! Regretting selling my bronze metallic Constance years ago. WHY did I do that?! (crying)


OMG!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Retired tennis player, Ana Ivanovic.


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian at LAX on January 28, 2018. justjared


----------



## [vogue]

Love Bethenny’s outfit... even the patent leather skirt! 

Pregnancy is doing great things to Khloe too!


----------



## bobkat1991

OneMoreDay said:


> Retired tennis player, Ana Ivanovic.
> View attachment 3948235


Well, now.  She does NOT travel light, does she!?


----------



## bobobob

Petra and Tamara Ecclestone out in London on January 20, 2018. dailymail


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jane Goodall with her lovely Savannah Dance shawl and an equally lovely Daisy Ridley.


----------



## bobobob

Dorothy Wang and EJ Johnson instagram/dorothywang


----------



## lulilu

^^^I saw that this was her birthday.  Not Dorothy's best look.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bobobob said:


> Petra and Tamara Ecclestone out in London on January 20, 2018. dailymail




Let this be a lesson...more makeup is not better #GrouchoBrowsAndNonBlendedCheeks


----------



## dooneybaby

bobobob said:


> Bethenny Frankel out in NYC on January 25, 2018. dailymail


I actually like Bethenny's outfit. But it would look better with a gold Birkin.


----------



## suziez

lulilu said:


> ^^^I saw that this was her birthday.  Not Dorothy's best look.


not EJ's either


----------



## Gigllee

bobobob said:


> Dorothy Wang and EJ Johnson instagram/dorothywang


B25 Gang! Cute


----------



## MaryAndDogs

OneMoreDay said:


> Jane Goodall with her lovely Savannah Dance shawl and an equally lovely Daisy Ridley.



I love this picture. Jane Goodall is such a classy lady. 
Now, that's a real celebrity!


----------



## golconda

bobobob said:


> Dorothy Wang and EJ Johnson instagram/dorothywang


The Cheetos fit right in.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

bobobob said:


> Bethenny Frankel out in NYC on January 25, 2018. dailymail



I read somewhere that her birkins are fake?
Weird because I know she’s worth a fortune.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Yoshi1296 said:


> She quit PETA after they attacked her sister, Kim, by throwing flour at her at an event.



PETA attacked her sister, not the dead animals she chooses to wear. ‍♀️She probably missed wearing fur and that was her perfect out ‍♀️


----------



## seasounds

Julie Chen


----------



## seasounds




----------



## hoot

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I read somewhere that her birkins are fake?
> Weird because I know she’s worth a fortune.


That wouldn't surprise me. She wore a fake chanel boy bag on RHONY and has the same one in a photo on IG. I noticed right away because I own the real one.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Super Throwback. 
Vintage Carla Bruni at the Versace afterparty in 1995. I'm 80% sure this is a travel Bolide.


Did some digging and I was right!


Leaving the Christian Dior Haute Couture show in 1997.


Wearing H sandals.


Carrying a Victoria.


Classic Black Bolide (I think she was heading to a baby store to do some shopping).


A Kelly Flat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bernadette Chirac outside the Chanel show during Paris Fashion Week for Spring/Summer 2014.


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> Bernadette Chirac outside the Chanel show during Paris Fashion Week for Spring/Summer 2014.
> View attachment 3963145


OMG!!! That kelly lakis!! great photo thank you!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

OneMoreDay said:


> Super Throwback.
> Vintage Carla Bruni at the Versace afterparty in 1995. I'm 80% sure this is a travel Bolide.
> View attachment 3963129
> 
> Did some digging and I was right!
> View attachment 3963130
> 
> Leaving the Christian Dior Haute Couture show in 1997.
> View attachment 3963131
> 
> Wearing H sandals.
> View attachment 3963132
> 
> Carrying a Victoria.
> View attachment 3963135
> 
> Classic Black Bolide (I think she was heading to a baby store to do some shopping).
> View attachment 3963137
> 
> A Kelly Flat.
> View attachment 3963136



This reminded me of another pic I saw a while ago! Carla Bruni and Miuccia Prada with a Bolide in the bottom left!


----------



## bobobob

Julia Louis-Dreyfus out in Los Angeles on February 9, 2018. dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kym Johnson out in West Hollywood on February 9, 2018. dailymail


----------



## OneMoreDay

Yoshi1296 said:


> This reminded me of another pic I saw a while ago! Carla Bruni and Miuccia Prada with a Bolide in the bottom left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963458


Such a cool photo. I'm a 90's kid and all the Bruni photos are giving me fierce nostalgia.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

bobobob said:


> Julia Louis-Dreyfus out in Los Angeles on February 9, 2018. dailymail



I hope that she gets better soon! 

At the same time, even while looking at the pics, I kinda of wish, the reporters would give her the time necessary to deal with cancer and to heal. It's just so terrible. She's such a nice person and a very young lady. I wish her all the best.


----------



## hclubfan

MaryAndDogs said:


> I hope that she gets better soon!
> 
> At the same time, even while looking at the pics, I kinda of wish, the reporters would give her the time necessary to deal with cancer and to heal. It's just so terrible. She's such a nice person and a very young lady. I wish her all the best.


Exactly my thoughts


----------



## ultraviolence

bobobob said:


> Petra and Tamara Ecclestone out in London on January 20, 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailymail



Why are they carrying the Kelly opened like that like it's a birkin. So weird.


----------



## lulilu

ultraviolence said:


> Why are they carrying the Kelly opened like that like it's a birkin. So weird.



I think that it's pretty common.  Not easy to look at though, right?


----------



## gracekelly

ultraviolence said:


> Why are they carrying the Kelly opened like that like it's a birkin. So weird.


It's a style that was popularized by Miroslava Duma.  I think it is a ridiculous way to wear a bag and somewhat dangerous.


----------



## Yoshi1296

gracekelly said:


> It's a style that was popularized by Miroslava Duma.  I think it is a ridiculous way to wear a bag and somewhat dangerous.



Yup! But Miroslava herself is ridiculous. She has been revealed to be a very bad person.


----------



## Rouge H

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yup! But Miroslava herself is ridiculous. She has been revealed to be a very bad person.



Really, how is that?


----------



## Prada Prince

Rouge H said:


> Really, how is that?



http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion...ell-bryan-boy-marc-goehring11125986-11125986/


----------



## Rouge H

Enlightening-thank you....❤️


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> It's a style that was popularized by Miroslava Duma.  I think it is a ridiculous way to wear a bag and somewhat dangerous.





Yoshi1296 said:


> Yup! But Miroslava herself is ridiculous. She has been revealed to be a very bad person.



yes, I have taken her off my "radar" for fashion


----------



## Rouge H

So very disappointing, I enjoyed her collection of Hermes. Off my list as well.


----------



## GinGin

Wow


----------



## Inkbluelover

Johnny Weir


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cindy Crawford celebrating Valentine's Day.


----------



## DiamondS

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Julide

DiamondS said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> View attachment 3974900


I wish I could unsee that.....


----------



## won

Julide said:


> I wish I could unsee that.....


Me too..


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Why is her (JLo's) hand so ashy?


----------



## StaceyLyn

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Why is her (JLo's) hand so ashy?


It looks like it's the only part of her body that isn't covered in make-up or bronzer!  the whole look (sans hands!) may photograph well but can you imagine how she'd look close-up, IRL? Yikes!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Johnny Weir, ice skater/commentator during NBC Olympics, South Korea


----------



## Mrs.Z

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Johnny Weir, ice skater/commentator during NBC Olympics, South Korea
> View attachment 3977766



I saw him a few weeks ago at my local H wearing a bamboo B35!


----------



## HavLab

Inkbluelover said:


> Johnny Weir



I love this photo!


----------



## nicole0612

Mrs.Z said:


> I saw him a few weeks ago at my local H wearing a bamboo B35!



I love it so much! Do you share the same home store?
My husband texted me a photo of him with a B after we watched the ice skating a few days ago. My husband is not into fashion so I was very pleased


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Johnny Weir, ice skater/commentator during NBC Olympics, South Korea
> View attachment 3977766



And Chanel jacket!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Nancy ****** in Reve d’Australie.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

DiamondS said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> View attachment 3974900



What exactly is she doing?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Julide said:


> I wish I could unsee that.....





won said:


> Me too..



Me three...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Inkbluelover said:


> Johnny Weir



They’re so cute together.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

OneMoreDay said:


> Cindy Crawford celebrating Valentine's Day.
> View attachment 3971293



I think the Bolide is being carried by the woman in the camel coat.  Doesn’t matter.  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think the Bolide is being carried by the woman in the camel coat.  Doesn’t matter.  Thanks for posting!!


Omg, you're right!! My eyesight is going, lol.


----------



## plastic-fish

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think the Bolide is being carried by the woman in the camel coat.  Doesn’t matter.  Thanks for posting!!


Hysterical!  I saw that same picture and never picked up on that!  Love it!


----------



## hclubfan

Celia_Hish said:


> Nicky Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982808


That is the LAST bag I would choose to use on an outing with my toddler and infant in tow!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

hclubfan said:


> That is the LAST bag I would choose to use on an outing with my toddler and infant in tow!





But...but...it's a Baby Birkin....Baby Birks go with everything 


(but in all seriousness, as a B25 lover, I would have gone with a 35 in that situation.)


----------



## Fab41

hclubfan said:


> That is the LAST bag I would choose to use on an outing with my toddler and infant in tow!


She probably had at least 3 people to assist on this instagram stroll..so it’s all good


----------



## Rouge H

Jennifer Lopez and Croc Birkin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Paris Hilton


----------



## galliano_girl




----------



## GinGin

galliano_girl said:


> View attachment 3997159
> View attachment 3997160


----------



## sydgirl

GinGin said:


> View attachment 3997281


Some of those bags look like Khloe and Kris's... guessing they might share?


----------



## dianagrace

I didn't really know where to put this, and someone may have already posted it, but here is a video of what's in Jane's Birkin Bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

dianagrace said:


> I didn't really know where to put this, and someone may have already posted it, but here is a video of what's in Jane's Birkin Bag.




When she talks about all the “bits and baubles” hanging on her bag, I have to wonder if this was Hermes’s inspiration for creating bag charms. Or did the special cadenas and leather animal charms exist before the Birkin?


----------



## ladysarah

catsinthebag said:


> When she talks about all the “bits and baubles” hanging on her bag, I have to wonder if this was Hermes’s inspiration for creating bag charms. Or did the special cadenas and leather animal charms exist before the Birkin?


Very interesting question! I would also like to know that. A lot of designers and high fashion take their inspiration from stylish street fashion...always the best.


----------



## Juilletdix

Can anyone ID the scarf Nancy ****** is wearing here? I think it’s an interesting mix of colors.


----------



## Juilletdix

Here’s another one of Nancy ******.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Hat Trick

Juilletdix said:


> Can anyone ID the scarf Nancy ****** is wearing here? I think it’s an interesting mix of colors.
> 
> View attachment 4055320



Looks like Reve d'Australie (or more accurately, the back end of a kangaroo! )


----------



## Juilletdix

Hat Trick said:


> Looks like Reve d'Australie (or more accurately, the back end of a kangaroo! )


Thank you!  Now I need to go find one!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Not a fan of her pantsuit obsession but she does know a great H shawl when she sees one!  Anyone know which one this is?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5714365/Hillary-*******-wears-scarf-suggestions-brace.html


----------



## duna

L'Instruction du Roy, this is my one.


----------



## plastic-fish

Avril Lavigne with a lovely Kelly.  Photos from E! News online May 21, 2018


----------



## MommyDaze

https://pagesix.com/2018/05/24/jennifer-lopez-uses-19k-hermes-kelly-as-gym-bag/amp/


----------



## acrowcounted

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4079112
> https://pagesix.com/2018/05/24/jennifer-lopez-uses-19k-hermes-kelly-as-gym-bag/amp/


Love how they used a reseller's sale post to source the price of the Kelly. On one hand it's annoying that it results in a highly inflated price but on the other hand, at least they tried to actually find a source rather than pulling a number out of thin air.


----------



## luckylove

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4079112
> https://pagesix.com/2018/05/24/jennifer-lopez-uses-19k-hermes-kelly-as-gym-bag/amp/



OOH... this photo has me regretting turning down a 25cm kelly in this color. I rarely trust myself to wear bright colors. She carries it well.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4079112
> https://pagesix.com/2018/05/24/jennifer-lopez-uses-19k-hermes-kelly-as-gym-bag/amp/




Does anyone know the size of this Kelly?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4079112
> https://pagesix.com/2018/05/24/jennifer-lopez-uses-19k-hermes-kelly-as-gym-bag/amp/


She always carrys her Bs or Ks fully closed! Hats off to her. It would probably drive me mad closing and opening them.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Does anyone know the size of this Kelly?


I would say it’s a 35.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton


----------



## plastic-fish

JLo pic from US Magazine Tuesday June 5th leaving the Jimmy Kimmel show...


----------



## bluerosespf

I just love JLo's dedication to the brand. And she makes the look her own.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bluerosespf said:


> I just love JLo's dedication to the brand. And she makes the look her own.



Same here! Also side note...she just doesn’t age!! Her skin is unbelievable!!!


----------



## seasounds

bluerosespf said:


> I just love JLo's dedication to the brand. And she makes the look her own.


Here's a link to additional pictures: https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...-bustier-dress/ss-AAyieaC?li=BBnbcA0#image=22

And yes, she looks amazing.  I love the way she carries her bags.


----------



## seasounds

*Irina Shayk out in New York City on June 6, 2018.*


----------



## seasounds

Heidi Klum and Tim Gunn
https://tomandlorenzo.com/2018/06/heidi-klum-and-tim-gunn-lunching-at-bar-pitti-in-nyc/


----------



## allanrvj

seasounds said:


> Heidi Klum and Tim Gunn
> https://tomandlorenzo.com/2018/06/heidi-klum-and-tim-gunn-lunching-at-bar-pitti-in-nyc/


Ooh, someone got her SO.


----------



## hoot

Celine Dion from her Instagram


----------



## carabelli888

allanrvj said:


> Ooh, someone got her SO.


Heidi loves to pair this green Birkin with everything green on green on green.


----------



## doloresmia

Ok - this sort of counts - Jane Birkin’s outfit from the margiela exhibit at the Musée des arts decoratifs. 

I love the H aesthetic from this period! Wore my Margiela h dress to see her ancestors


----------



## allanrvj

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## allanrvj

Naomi Campbell’s HAC 40


----------



## allanrvj

Lakis Gavalas


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Ok - this sort of counts - Jane Birkin’s outfit from the margiela exhibit at the Musée des arts decoratifs.
> 
> I love the H aesthetic from this period! Wore my Margiela h dress to see her ancestors



amazing in every way! thank you for posting it.


----------



## ultraviolence

After a very long time without her birkins/kellys, seems like Kelly got her bag back. As y'all know, all the drama with her divorce & custody was NOT pretty. She is set to star on a Pretty Little Liars spin-off, so good for her!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katy Perry


----------



## Rouge H

Melania and her gold Birkin


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carabelli888 said:


> Heidi loves to pair this green Birkin with everything green on green on green.


Yes! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bagshopr

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4131422
> 
> Melania and her gold Birkin


She is always perfectly dressed and accessorized.


----------



## Prinipessa

seasounds said:


> Heidi Klum and Tim Gunn
> https://tomandlorenzo.com/2018/06/heidi-klum-and-tim-gunn-lunching-at-bar-pitti-in-nyc/


A little too much green IMHO.


----------



## krawford

Prinipessa said:


> A little too much green IMHO.


Never been a fan of Heidi's style


----------



## Serva1

Melania ***** just arrived to Helsinki 1,5 hrs ago. She has been carrying the same gold B30 many times.


----------



## Monceau




----------



## Vana Doe

Monceau said:


> View attachment 4133391



Anyone know the glasses that she’s wearing?


----------



## Vana Doe

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4133351
> 
> Melania ***** just arrived to Helsinki 1,5 hrs ago. She has been carrying the same gold B30 many times.



I meant this post. Anyone know the glasses that she’s wearing?


----------



## StaceyLyn

Monceau said:


> View attachment 4133391


Occasionally things work on her, but Hillary just does not do this brand any favors.


----------



## nicole0612

Vana Doe said:


> Anyone know the glasses that she’s wearing?



Pretty sure she wasn’t wearing them when she picked out this outfit [emoji28]


----------



## hannahsophia

StaceyLyn said:


> Occasionally things work on her, but Hillary just does not do this brand any favors.



There were some articles that she may have had some kind of back surgery and had a back brace. She started wearing a bunch of scarves to hide it.  https://www.google.com/amp/www.dai...y-*******-spotted-wearing-supposed-brace.html


----------



## DR2014

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4133351
> 
> Melania ***** just arrived to Helsinki 1,5 hrs ago. She has been carrying the same gold B30 many times.


I am crazy about her leather pants and cute flats!  Any idea of what the brands are for those?  Thanks!


----------



## StaceyLyn

DR2014 said:


> I am crazy about her leather pants and cute flats!  Any idea of what the brands are for those?  Thanks!


I would say that those flats are Maya's by Louboutin.  The covered heels are a hallmark of his and that flat is a style he repeats in various seasons.  Oddly, though, the Maya has small leather bows but Melania's shoes are missing them (unless I am just unable to see them on my monitor).
The leather leggings, I have no idea but they look amazing!  Please post if you discover their maker!


----------



## oohshinythings

StaceyLyn said:


> I would say that those flats are Maya's by Louboutin.  The covered heels are a hallmark of his and that flat is a style he repeats in various seasons.  Oddly, though, the Maya has small leather bows but Melania's shoes are missing them (unless I am just unable to see them on my monitor).
> The leather leggings, I have no idea but they look amazing!  Please post if you discover their maker!



Actually I think the flats are Louboutin's Solasofia. The leather leggings are Ralph Lauren.


----------



## Serva1

StaceyLyn said:


> I would say that those flats are Maya's by Louboutin.  The covered heels are a hallmark of his and that flat is a style he repeats in various seasons.  Oddly, though, the Maya has small leather bows but Melania's shoes are missing them (unless I am just unable to see them on my monitor).
> The leather leggings, I have no idea but they look amazing!  Please post if you discover their maker!






Better pic of the shoes and the leather bows. I really like the flats and they would look nice with my barenia B25 ghw. I agree the RL leggins look great!


----------



## DR2014

oohshinythings said:


> Actually I think the flats are Louboutin's Solasofia. The leather leggings are Ralph Lauren.


Right you are I found the leather leggings on the Ralph Lauren website - love them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4134907
> 
> 
> Better pic of the shoes and the leather bows. I really like the flats and they would look nice with my barenia B25 ghw. I agree the RL leggins look great!


I like her coat! Anybody can ID it?


----------



## StaceyLyn

oohshinythings said:


> Actually I think the flats are Louboutin's Solasofia. The leather leggings are Ralph Lauren.


Solasofia  and Maya are the same shoe.


----------



## Serva1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I like her coat! Anybody can ID it?



It’s a driving coat by Isoude with leather details. You can find it at isoude.com. It has silk lining [emoji173]️


----------



## chicinthecity777

Serva1 said:


> It’s a driving coat by Isoude with leather details. You can find it at isoude.com. It has silk lining [emoji173]️


Amazing! Thank you! Unfortunately they seems to be US only and I am not ready to shell out 22% custom and duty to import anything on top of their price.


----------



## plastic-fish

Not sure she's a 'celebrity' but Heidi Pratt with an H belt.  From UsMagazine online July 25...


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Kyle Richards with B and premiere sandals.  I think she looks amazing!


----------



## FizzyWater

Nancy ****** today with _Le Monde est 1 Fleuve_, I'm 99% sure:


----------



## allanrvj

FizzyWater said:


> Nancy ****** today with _Le Monde est 1 Fleuve_, I'm 99% sure:



you are so good. I had to google the scarf and indeed it is. the lower part of this picture is the one showing on her left side


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton


----------



## dooneybaby

FizzyWater said:


> Nancy ****** today with _Le Monde est 1 Fleuve_, I'm 99% sure:



Nancy ****** looooooves her H silkes!


----------



## dooneybaby

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4134907
> 
> 
> Better pic of the shoes and the leather bows. I really like the flats and they would look nice with my barenia B25 ghw. I agree the RL leggins look great!


I do see a bow on her shoes. Does anyone know if those CLBs are comfy? I'm thinking about a pair.
(Gosh, I want that entire outfit!)


----------



## dooneybaby

hoot said:


> Celine Dion from her Instagram
> View attachment 4114570


Finally! Something besides a Birkin! Thanks Celine!!!


----------



## Rouge H

Why does she look different?


----------



## seasounds

*Attending the 89th Mlb All-Star Game on July 17, 2018.*
Wearing a Milly dress / Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.

Tumblr


----------



## StaceyLyn

seasounds said:


> *Attending the 89th Mlb All-Star Game on July 17, 2018.*
> Wearing a Milly dress / Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.
> 
> Tumblr


Because isn't this how we all dress when going to a baseball game?


----------



## lulilu

StaceyLyn said:


> Because isn't this how we all dress when going to a baseball game?



When we are Jennifer Lopez and our BF is Alex Rodriguez, it is.


----------



## chicinthecity777

StaceyLyn said:


> Because isn't this how we all dress when going to a baseball game?


What do you mean? You don't dress like that when you go to the grocery store?


----------



## Julide

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Kyle Richards with B and premiere sandals.  I think she looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144692


I really like her shoes. They look comfy! Any ID?


----------



## 1LV

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Kyle Richards with B and premiere sandals.  I think she looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144692


Is it just me, or does anyone else think Kyle looks different?


----------



## Rouge H

Cosmetic Surgery, Botox and New teeth


----------



## 1LV

Rouge H said:


> Cosmetic Surgery, Botox and New teeth


That could be it, lol!   She’s a very pretty woman, but now she reminds me of someone who resembles Kyle Richards.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Oh, Jenny...why did you not get the tan sprayed on to the sides of your feet?


----------



## MAGJES

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Kyle Richards with B and premiere sandals.  I think she looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144692


I agree. Cute dress too.


----------



## Juilletdix

StaceyLyn said:


> Occasionally things work on her, but Hillary just does not do this brand any favors.



Seriously! She makes it look like a straight jacket.


----------



## DR2014

Rouge H said:


> Cosmetic Surgery, Botox and New teeth


ouch!


----------



## ap.

Rouge H said:


> Cosmetic Surgery, Botox and New teeth



What was wrong with her old teeth?


----------



## seasounds

*Ashlee Simpson arriving at a hair salon in Los Angeles.*

Tumblr


----------



## seasounds

*Elizabeth Hurley arriving in Palma, Spain.*

Tumblr


----------



## seasounds

*Kourtney Kardashian out in Los Angeles.*

Tumblr


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

seasounds said:


> *Elizabeth Hurley arriving in Palma, Spain.*
> 
> Tumblr


At first glance, I thought this was Caitlyn Jenner! Oops!


----------



## luckylove

TammyPrincess77 said:


> At first glance, I thought this was Caitlyn Jenner! Oops!



elizabeth's face does look different in this photo... I would not have recognized her either.


----------



## StaceyLyn

seasounds said:


> *Kourtney Kardashian out in Los Angeles.*
> 
> Tumblr


That mini Kelly is the cutest but it is not the best fit for the "street-walker chic" look that's going on here.


----------



## chessmont

StaceyLyn said:


> That mini Kelly is the cutest but it is not the best fit for the "street-walker chic" look that's going on here.


Street walker is what first came to mind!


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> elizabeth's face does look different in this photo... I would not have recognized her either.


Was about to comment on the same! Her face def looks different!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Love EH.  I think she put on a wee bit of weight and appears fuller in the face and body.  She used to have a more bony/angular face and body shape.  Her face is a bit softer now.  She might have had injections too??? Who knows.  But NO, she doesn't look like CJ!


----------



## chicinthecity777

seasounds said:


> *Kourtney Kardashian out in Los Angeles.*
> 
> Tumblr


Wow! And I don't mean it in a good way.


----------



## plastic-fish

Pulled this from enews instagram, JLo.  The funniest was the caption they had, “Don’t be fooled by the pants she forgot. She’s still, she’s still Jenny from the block”.  That’s gold my friends! Back to topic, gorgeous Hermes bag.


----------



## peggioka

that's exactly what i was thinking when looking at this picture...


StaceyLyn said:


> Occasionally things work on her, but Hillary just does not do this brand any favors.


----------



## loves

jLo looks like her jeans fell down to her knees. love her shiny baby birkin though


----------



## nicole0612

loves said:


> jLo looks like her jeans fell down to her knees. love her shiny baby birkin though



It’s gorgeous, shiny croc?


----------



## allanrvj

plastic-fish said:


> Pulled this from enews instagram, JLo.  The funniest was the caption they had, “Don’t be fooled by the pants she forgot. She’s still, she’s still Jenny from the block”.  That’s gold my friends! Back to topic, gorgeous Hermes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150169


her outfit is a disaster. it's like that pulling pants down prank


----------



## Cherrypye

plastic-fish said:


> Pulled this from enews instagram, JLo.  The funniest was the caption they had, “Don’t be fooled by the pants she forgot. She’s still, she’s still Jenny from the block”.  That’s gold my friends! Back to topic, gorgeous Hermes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150169



Lol.


----------



## rosewang924

Another one of JLO


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

seasounds said:


> *Elizabeth Hurley arriving in Palma, Spain.*
> 
> Tumblr



For a second I thought that was Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## rosewang924

JLo, instagram


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Is she carrying a 25 or a 30? Looks lie a 25.


----------



## acrowcounted

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Is she carrying a 25 or a 30? Looks lie a 25.


Based on the handle drop length, I'd say a 25 for sure.


----------



## rosewang924

JLo - instagram


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kris Jenner


----------



## loves

nicole0612 said:


> It’s gorgeous, shiny croc?


you are right although  i find it funny she carries it all done up, very rare when toting such a small bag since it carries more worn open. seems almost like  a prop on her.


----------



## rosewang924

jlo, instagram


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> For a second I thought that was Caitlyn Jenner.


I commented the same thing a few days ago! 
Glad to hear I've not lost the plot completely, or at least I'm not the only one...


----------



## plastic-fish

Kris Jenner on enews instagram. Possibly old pic as I don’t think she’s blonde anymore but the pic was just posted. Enjoy the view of that gorgeous Birkin.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I find it hilarious that she and her daughters pass around the same bags (and according to a very good source they are f-a-k-e) and yet, try to pass them off as having an individual collection.

Anybody remember Kylie's bag closet? Well, if you look at the pics of Kris' house, you'll see that same 'bag closet' is actually a room in her house, not Kylie's!


----------



## lulilu

I don't think it's a secret that they pass bags around.  I don't know about fakes, but I have seen a video of Kris buying 25Bs at a reputable reseller's shop--assume those were real.  Maybe it's a mixture?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Nah, they give off the appearance of 'shopping' at the reputable retailers and Hermes flagships, but if you look at the bags they're carrying out of the stores, there's no weight to them. The bag folds and handles have no stress on them (as if there were a heavy box inside or something.) To say nothing of an Hermes executive letting it slip in an interview last year that the K's "weren't their kind of customers"  Everything is but an illusion with them....


----------



## KittyKat65

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Kris Jenner
> View attachment 4151004


Really?  No comments on this clown outfit?  The nude fishnets?  This outfit is ree-dick-ulus!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Nah, they give off the appearance of 'shopping' at the reputable retailers and Hermes flagships, but if you look at the bags they're carrying out of the stores, there's no weight to them. The bag folds and handles have no stress on them (as if there were a heavy box inside or something.) To say nothing of an Hermes executive letting it slip in an interview last year that the K's "weren't their kind of customers"  Everything is but an illusion with them....


I don't know if they're fake or not, but I think celebs probably don't have much to carry around, so empty bags are pretty common. They have drivers and cars on demand and publicists and stylists following them with everything they need, so need to fill any bag, really. I see lots of celebs (and royals) with empty-shaped bags just b/c they aren't carrying anything but a phone and tissue inside  I think it's ok for the K-clan to share bags, isn't that what moms/daughters/sisters do?


----------



## acrowcounted

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't know if they're fake or not, but I think celebs probably don't have much to carry around, so empty bags are pretty common. They have drivers and cars on demand and publicists and stylists following them with everything they need, so need to fill any bag, really. I see lots of celebs (and royals) with empty-shaped bags just b/c they aren't carrying anything but a phone and tissue inside  I think it's ok for the K-clan to share bags, isn't that what moms/daughters/sisters do?


She meant they are carrying empty Hermes orange shopping bags out of Hermes stores to appear like they've made a big purchase.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

acrowcounted said:


> She meant they are carrying empty Hermes orange shopping bags out of Hermes stores to appear like they've made a big purchase.



Yep!



ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think it's ok for the K-clan to share bags, isn't that what moms/daughters/sisters do?



It is, but they are trying to give the appearance of each person owning the exact same of all these bags-i.e, Khloe,Kris and Kim all owning the same yellow Birkin, for example. They do this to attempt to fool others into thinking they have all of this money, when in reality they are swapping the same handful of $2-300 fakes around.


----------



## Rouge H

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but they are trying to give the appearance of each person owning the exact same of all these bags-i.e, Khloe,Kris and Kim all owning the same yellow Birkin, for example. They do this to attempt to fool others into thinking they have all of this money, when in reality they are swapping the same handful of $2-300 fakes around.



I’m sorry, I find this hard to believe 2-300 dollar fakes?
They are photographed so much carrying their bags clearly that would have been pointed out at some point. I’m not a fan of this family but don’t believe they carry 2-300 dollar fakes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ agree! I am no fan of these people but there has been no reports on them carrying fakes.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Rouge H said:


> I’m sorry, I find this hard to believe 2-300 dollar fakes?
> They are photographed so much carrying their bags clearly that would have been pointed out at some point. I’m not a fan of this family but don’t believe they carry 2-300 dollar fakes.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ agree! I am no fan of these people but there has been no reports on them carrying fakes.



So nobody remembers the Kendall-Vuitton backpack fiasco that Purseblog had an article on? Even Paris Hilton admitted in an interview that she, and a lot of her contemporaries (the K clan, Lohan, etc.) carry fakes. She basically said something to the effect of 'why pay for the designer item when I can just trash the fake once I'm done with it?' or something.

You would be shocked at how easy it is to get a 5 star fake in Hollywood- I've got a cousin who works in the entertainment industry and he and a few of his colleagues will actually play what they call 'The Falsie Game', in which they pick out what celebrity is carrying a fake at what event- and according to him, sometimes you can actually nail down the seller by the quality of the counterfeit item!


----------



## allanrvj

BagsNBaguettes said:


> So nobody remembers the Kendall-Vuitton backpack fiasco that Purseblog had an article on? Even Paris Hilton admitted in an interview that she, and a lot of her contemporaries (the K clan, Lohan, etc.) carry fakes. She basically said something to the effect of 'why pay for the designer item when I can just trash the fake once I'm done with it?' or something.
> 
> You would be shocked at how easy it is to get a 5 star fake in Hollywood- I've got a cousin who works in the entertainment industry and he and a few of his colleagues will actually play what they call 'The Falsie Game', in which they pick out what celebrity is carrying a fake at what event- and according to him, sometimes you can actually nail down the seller by the quality of the counterfeit item!


Just recently on this thread, a picture of Nicky Hilton was posted. She was carrying a what looked like an ostrich bleu roi Kelly. Later on bababebi identified it as fake and the post was removed.


----------



## Rouge H

https://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-many-bags-kim-kardashian/
I don’t think this forum/blog would write an article showcasing fake bags.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

https://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/kendall-jenner-fake-louis-vuitton-fanny-pack/

She also wore a fake LV fanny pack, as mentioned in a PurseBlog article.....


----------



## LeahLVoes

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but they are trying to give the appearance of each person owning the exact same of all these bags-i.e, Khloe,Kris and Kim all owning the same yellow Birkin, for example. They do this to attempt to fool others into thinking they have all of this money, when in reality they are swapping the same handful of $2-300 fakes around.



I don't think so. Kris is friends with Axel Dumas, he even attended Kims Wedding with Kanye West. Its absolutely no secret that they pass bags around but all of the have impressive collection. 

I really don't understand why people hate them so much??


----------



## 26Alexandra

I’ve seen pictures on Michael Coste’s instagram with the Kardashians. 
Would seem very weird if they’d carry fake Hermès bags.


----------



## chicinthecity777

DennisLVoes said:


> I really don't understand why people hate them so much??


Well I can! 
What I don't understand is why some people feel the need to post lies and troll an internet forum YKWIM!


----------



## LeahLVoes

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Well I can!
> What I don't understand is why some people feel the need to post lies and troll an internet forum YKWIM!



Oh good for you. I guess you have personal history with them.
That absolutely justifies your hate towards this family. 

On another Note I've been a member since 2010 and have never trolled anyone. I was just stating my 2 cents. Why you feel the need to come after me so strong says so much more about yourself than you could ever say about me. Have a good day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

DennisLVoes said:


> Oh good for you. I guess you have personal history with them.
> That absolutely justifies your hate towards this family.
> 
> On another Note I've been a member since 2010 and have never trolled anyone. I was just stating my 2 cents. Why you feel the need to come after me so strong says so much more about yourself than you could ever say about me. Have a good day.


No need to be aggressive. You misunderstood. I wasn't referring to you from the 2nd sentence onwards. I was talking about the other member posting and insisting that they carried fakes.


----------



## LeahLVoes

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No need to be aggressive. You misunderstood. I wasn't referring to you from the 2nd sentence onwards. I was talking about the other member posting and insisting that they carried fakes.



So then I am really sorry.


----------



## rosewang924

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Luv n bags

rosewang924 said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163077



I don’t know about her handbag, but his suit is stunning!


----------



## sbelle

From her instagram


----------



## allanrvj

Ariana Grande and her plastic Kelly printed with the title of her new album, Sweetener


In case anyone is interested on what the Kelly looks like, facing forward and without the Sweetener


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton


----------



## dooneybaby

Kyle Jenner shares with use her handbag closet, including many Birkins and Kellys:


----------



## dooneybaby

dooneybaby said:


> Kyle Jenner shares with us her handbag closet, including many Birkins and Kellys:



Please excuse any typos.


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## allanrvj

Sofia Vergara


----------



## plastic-fish

Another Sophia Vergara from her Instagram account last night.


----------



## pursecrzy

Christine Lagarde


----------



## surfchick

pursecrzy said:


> Christine Lagarde
> 
> View attachment 4189717


Thanks for posting this picture. I love her!


----------



## pursecrzy

surfchick said:


> Thanks for posting this picture. I love her!



Me too!


----------



## Lilikay

pursecrzy said:


> Me too!


Me 3!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Me4


----------



## Tinn3rz

Me 5! She’s the epitome of understated classy. [emoji7]


----------



## zen1965

Me 6.


----------



## allanrvj

Natalia Barulich (Maluma’s girlfriend)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jane Birkin's Birkin at the Hermes SS19 front row.  Taken by the always lovely Caroline Issa.


----------



## DiamondS

Katy Perry at the airport


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DiamondS

Kim K and her nice croc B


----------



## DiamondS

Sofia Richie


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Culpo


----------



## DiamondS

Liz Hurley


----------



## DiamondS

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## DiamondS

Selma Blair and a vintage Kelly


----------



## DiamondS

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## DiamondS

Olivia Culpo


----------



## DiamondS

Liz Hurley


----------



## DiamondS

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## missD

Love seeing the used and borderline abused Bs. It just shows that great bags are supposed to be used!

Side note, I’m so over Olivia Culpo. LOL


----------



## OneMoreDay

missD said:


> Love seeing the used and borderline abused Bs. It just shows that great bags are supposed to be used!


Totally agree on well-loved Bs. There's just something special about them, like the owner imbued their personality and life's story into the bag itself.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicky Hilton


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Nicky Hilton
> View attachment 4236258




Anybody have an ID on Nicky's jeans?


----------



## thewave1969

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Nicky Hilton
> View attachment 4236258


Love Nicky's denim! Which brand are they?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Anybody have an ID on Nicky's jeans?





thewave1969 said:


> Love Nicky's denim! Which brand are they?


They were at an Alice and Olivia event, so the clothing is all from the A/O LA capsule collection. The jeans are $795


----------



## Notorious Pink

DiamondS said:


> Olivia Culpo
> View attachment 4222311
> View attachment 4222312



Can anyone ID these leggings/workout gear?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

OneMoreDay said:


> Jane Birkin's Birkin at the Hermes SS19 front row.  Taken by the always lovely Caroline Issa.
> View attachment 4207954


I have to admit that I’m a little jelly of all this gorgeous, ‘been around the block’ Birkins!
I’m not gonna stomp on my black one, but can wait until she starts looking like I’ve had her for a while!


----------



## lulilu

blondissima777 said:


> I have to admit that I’m a little jelly of all this gorgeous, ‘been around the block’ Birkins!
> I’m not gonna stomp on my black one, but can wait until she starts looking like I’ve had her for a while!



Maybe this will make you feel more at ease using it.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton and her Daughter, she is super cute [emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Probably been shared before but it's such a gorgeous throwback. The legendary Catherine Deneuve and her sister Françoise Dorléac shared by Michael Costa on IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The great Ingrid Bergman wearing a CDC belt.  Another gem shared by Michael Coste.


----------



## xincinsin

OneMoreDay said:


> The great Ingrid Bergman wearing a CDC belt.  Another gem shared by Michael Coste.
> View attachment 4242249


One of those tots is Isabella Rosellini.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Yet another classic throwback by Michael Coste. The incomparable Jackie O with a Trim bag and H scarf worn as a turban.


----------



## TC1

BBC said:


> Can anyone ID these leggings/workout gear?


The outfit is Fendi


----------



## Notorious Pink

TC1 said:


> The outfit is Fendi



Thank you sooooo much!!!!


----------



## speedyqueen

I think you meant the blue and white outfit in #5608, not the black Fendi one, didn‘t you?
The blue and white leggings are said to be Lanston.


----------



## Notorious Pink

speedyqueen said:


> I think you meant the blue and white outfit in #5608, not the black Fendi one, didn‘t you?
> The blue and white leggings are said to be Lanston.



Yes, that’s what I meant. Who knew Fendi does athletic gear? By yes, I love those leggings. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Thank you!!


----------



## allanrvj

Sverrir Gudnason (actor, The Girl in the Spider’s Web) in Hermès coat, sweater, pants, and shoes. Pic from GQ


----------



## plastic-fish

A few from JLo’s Instagram...


----------



## StaceyLyn

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4245970
> View attachment 4245971
> View attachment 4245972
> View attachment 4245973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from JLo’s Instagram...


I always love to see her H bags and her sartorial combos.  Her polished style looks very "wealthy, Miami Latina."  It's borderline tacky and feels contrived but she pulls it off.


----------



## Yoshi1296

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4245970
> View attachment 4245971
> View attachment 4245972
> View attachment 4245973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from JLo’s Instagram...



Shes such a Queen I love her!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Maye Musk from instagram. For anyone who doesn’t know, she is a model and Elon’s mom. She looks amazing at the Carre event


----------



## Julide

doloresmia said:


> Maye Musk from instagram. For anyone who doesn’t know, she is a model and Elon’s mom. She looks amazing at the Carre event
> 
> View attachment 4248894
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248897


A beautiful woman! Wow!


----------



## hannahsophia

doloresmia said:


> Maye Musk from instagram. For anyone who doesn’t know, she is a model and Elon’s mom. She looks amazing at the Carre event
> 
> View attachment 4248894
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248897



She is gorgeous! Her skin! I need her regiment stat!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Polish football player, Grzegorz Krychowiak.


----------



## doni

OneMoreDay said:


> Yet another classic throwback by Michael Coste. The incomparable Jackie O with a Trim bag and H scarf worn as a turban.
> View attachment 4242757


I would wear this now. Anyone knows which scarf is this?


----------



## etoile de mer

doni said:


> I would wear this now. Anyone knows which scarf is this?



Hello doni, it looks like "Carré Cube".


----------



## doni

etoile de mer said:


> Hello doni, it looks like "Carré Cube".


Thanks!


----------



## OneMoreDay

I was on my nightly food video binge (currently on low carb) when The Contessa herself popped up on my recommended Bon Appetit videos with her yellow gold Chaine d'Ancre bracelet and a Cape Cod watch.


----------



## acrowcounted

Kyle Richards from Real Housewives of Beverly Hills with her Noir Kelly Cut. I love how she always wears H items other than just the bags.


----------



## Monceau

Can anyone ID Kyle’s coat? TIA!


----------



## TC1

Rinna looks like the Joker and Teddi looks like a raisin.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Polish football player, Grzegorz Krychowiak.
> View attachment 4251253
> View attachment 4251254
> View attachment 4251255
> View attachment 4251256
> View attachment 4251257


Forget about his Hermes, he's yummy!


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Forget about his Hermes, he's yummy!


----------



## 1LV

OneMoreDay said:


> Polish football player, Grzegorz Krychowiak.
> View attachment 4251253
> View attachment 4251254
> View attachment 4251255
> View attachment 4251256
> View attachment 4251257


Yes, please.


----------



## KittyKat65

TC1 said:


> Rinna looks like the Joker and Teddi looks like a raisin.


Good grief!  They are so flammable!  There is literally nothing about these women that is natural.


----------



## lulilu

KittyKat65 said:


> Good grief!  They are so flammable!  There is literally nothing about these women that is natural.



And they all pose the same way, with one leg bent.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> And they all pose the same way, with one leg bent.


 with one exception as she only seems to have 1 leg!


----------



## plastic-fish

Kim Porter, former model and ex of Sean "P. Diddy" Combs, who just yesterday passed away.  Saw this pic of her lovely self wearing an H belt. Apologies if anyone feels this is in poor taste...


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Kim left behind four kids (one prior to Puff, the others his) and the twin girls she had with him celebrate their birthday next month. My heart goes out to their family at this time


----------



## OneMoreDay

Iman. Stunning as always.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Throwback by Michael Coste.
Brigitte Bardot in 1958.


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Sophia Loren wearing Brides de Gala in 1957.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Yet another throwback by Mr. Coste. Lauren Bacall and Humphrey Bogart with H travel bags.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Indian actress Karisma Kapoor.


----------



## Yoshi1296

OneMoreDay said:


> Indian actress Karisma Kapoor.
> View attachment 4262665



So glamorous! She and the entire Kapoor family have a wonderful collection of Hermes!


----------



## plastic-fish

Who would have their Birkin anywhere near a hot stove?!?!  I’m assuming Chrissy hasn’t started cooking yet...  From Kris Jenner’s instagram today, unsure who owns the B, gorgeous, and Chrissy Teigen’s outfit runs a very close second


----------



## allanrvj

Cardi B


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

allanrvj said:


> Cardi B
> View attachment 4263491




That outfit is a BIg. Fat. NO.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo


----------



## KittyKat65

allanrvj said:


> Cardi B
> View attachment 4263491


What a hideous outfit!  And she looks as though she is carrying her mommy's big girl bag - it's big and empty!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lorraine Schwartz.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Michael Coste with author Danielle Steel.


----------



## OneMoreDay

H's managing director Helene Dubrule, at the Avenue Georges V opening with Diyen (Jessica C).


----------



## scndlslv

plastic-fish said:


> Kim Porter, former model and ex of Sean "P. Diddy" Combs, who just yesterday passed away.  Saw this pic of her lovely self wearing an H belt. Apologies if anyone feels this is in poor taste...


Kim was so gorgeous


----------



## Notorious Pink

OneMoreDay said:


> H's managing director Helene Dubrule, at the Avenue Georges V opening with Diyen (Jessica C).
> View attachment 4272055



Ah, she looks so elegant! #goals


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> H's managing director Helene Dubrule, at the Avenue Georges V opening with Diyen (Jessica C).
> View attachment 4272055


Her mini/micro croc bag is TDF! Unfortunately she looks ridiculous wearing it cross body. Please get another strap....


----------



## OneMoreDay

Actress Melissa George doing a WIMB (What's in My Birkin, lol) with Michael Coste.


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> Actress Melissa George doing a WIMB (What's in My Birkin, lol) with Michael Coste.



Wow, I need to clean out my bag! She makes my bag look like a junkyard!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Julide said:


> Wow, I need to clean out my bag! She makes my bag look like a junkyard!!


Mine's filled with receipts, lol.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Mine is filled with brownie crumbs lmfao


----------



## Julide

Yoshi1296 said:


> Mine is filled with brownie crumbs lmfao


----------



## OneMoreDay

Danielle Steele.


----------



## bobobob

Ina Garten


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Kardashian - the next generation!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Dany_37

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4245970
> View attachment 4245971
> View attachment 4245972
> View attachment 4245973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from JLo’s Instagram...


They give me such "Carrie & Big" vibes....I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## chessmont

bobobob said:


> Ina Garten




Coincidentally I just read today that Ina and her husband's (Jeffrey?) 50th wedding anniversary is 12/22.  And they have spent most if not all (the article did not elaborate) of their marriage living in different states-she in East Hampton, NY and he is a dean something at Yale so he lives locally there (New Haven CT?)  Interesting!


----------



## Julide

chessmont said:


> Coincidentally I just read today that Ina and her husband's (Jeffrey?) 50th wedding anniversary is 12/22.  And they have spent most if not all (the article did not elaborate) of their marriage living in different states-she in East Hampton, NY and he is a dean something at Yale so he lives locally there (New Haven CT?)  Interesting!


Happy anniversary to them!I guess that is the secret to a happy marriage!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jane Birkin with Michael Coste and an Animapolis scarf.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

OneMoreDay said:


> Jane Birkin with Michael Coste and an Animapolis scarf.
> View attachment 4283727


Michael Coste looks well tailored, put together and handsome.


----------



## hollyld

dianagrace said:


> I didn't really know where to put this, and someone may have already posted it, but here is a video of what's in Jane's Birkin Bag.



Love this, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## The Cat

Rappers innit ...


----------



## plastic-fish

Chrissy Teigen from her Insta account, December 19/18


----------



## StaceyLyn

The Cat said:


> View attachment 4285078
> View attachment 4285077
> View attachment 4285076
> View attachment 4285075
> View attachment 4285074
> View attachment 4285073
> View attachment 4285072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rappers innit ...


Oh, my.  First the Kardashians.  Now this.  Thug life and Hermes...epic mismatch.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I’m kinda annoyed at the fact that just because they’re rappers, they suddenly cheapen the brand. Anyone and everyone should be able to wear Hermès regardless of what they do. If you’re bothered, don’t wear Hermès?

The association of rappers with being thugs and the way they wear pants being associated with prison just shows the ignorance that goes beyond just them being rappers. I’ll stop there...[emoji102]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Here’s some more rappers in Hermès for ya! [emoji6]


----------



## xiaoxiao

I am seriously outdated here... not a fan of that guy who’s married to the kardashian (I hope I’m getting the spelling right, and I forgot the guy’s name I apologize), but that vintage HAC looks great on him!


----------



## Yoshi1296

xiaoxiao said:


> I am seriously outdated here... not a fan of that guy who’s married to the kardashian (I hope I’m getting the spelling right, and I forgot the guy’s name I apologize), but that vintage HAC looks great on him!



I’m not a fan either but he has great style! He’s Kanye West. I loved his style more before than now, but he’s definitely a fashion icon for men. He definitely was for me growing up.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yoshi1296 said:


> I’m not a fan either but he has great style! He’s Kanye West. I loved his style more before than now, but he’s definitely a fashion icon for men. He definitely was for me growing up.




Oh is he? How interesting. I know he has a fashion line that, to me, looks like regular sports wear, but I am def not his target audience. I can see him looking great pairing comm de garçon with vintage HAC though!


----------



## Yoshi1296

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh is he? How interesting. I know he has a fashion line that, to me, looks like regular sports wear, but I am def not his target audience. I can see him looking great pairing comm de garçon with vintage HAC though!



Yeah I am not a fan of his current line at all. It’s just not as groundbreaking. He should just stick to his music which is where he really shines. His last few albums haven’t been that great though. 

I agree, Comme Des Garçons would look great!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Yoshi1296 said:


> Here’s some more rappers in Hermès for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye, Pharrell, et al are Hip Hop artists.  You cannot put them in the same group with the trash throwing gang sings in the post form OP.  Hip Hop artists are in a league of their own.  You denigrate them by equating them with rappers who are gutter trash. And Hermes doesn't belong in a gutter.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I’m not even gonna try to address the ignorance anymore.

Back to our regular programming!

Here are some Indian actresses with Hermès. Kareena Kapoor Khan, Sonam Kapoor and Kangana Ranaut.


----------



## bagidiotic

Yoshi1296 said:


> I’m not even gonna try to address the ignorance anymore.
> 
> Back to our regular programming!
> 
> Here are some Indian actresses with Hermès. Kareena Kapoor Khan, Sonam Kapoor and Kangana Ranaut.


Woohoo Bollywood  stars
We hardly see them here


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sonam Kapoor and Shilpa Shetty


----------



## marzipanchen

Yoshi1296 said:


> Sonam Kapoor and Shilpa Shetty


I cannot get over how gorgeous these women are! I find it really hard to look at the bags (and that hardly ever happens to me, haha!).


----------



## Yoshi1296

xiaoxiao said:


> Are they still? I remember a long time ago they were very into it, like 8 years ago or something like that.  I sort of remember seeing pictures of them with HACs but not recently.... its a shame, coz I love seeing men with well loved HACs!



I agree!! HACs look fantastic on guys. From what I heard, Drake shops at the NYC and Toronto boutiques often to collect birkins. He was at the NYC store recently to buy a Himalayan. Not sure how true that is though.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree!! HACs look fantastic on guys. From what I heard, Drake shops at the NYC and Toronto boutiques often to collect birkins. He was at the NYC store recently to buy a Himalayan. Not sure how true that is though.




Oh yeah that’s right. Was there an article saying he’s buying all the birkins for his future wife or something? Or was it someone else? Anyway, hope to see more men here!


----------



## Swanky

It's 1:22am here. . .  I don't have the energy to go back through the thread this late but I will say that it's clearly off topic.
It's the holidays y'all, can we stay ON topic and let go of the drama?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kangana Ranaut with a gold Birkin.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Michael Coste with the artist behind Animapolis, Jan Bajtlik.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cameron Diaz, Evelyne


----------



## pursecrzy

Meng Wanzhou


----------



## pursecrzy

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree!! HACs look fantastic on guys. From what I heard, Drake shops at the NYC and Toronto boutiques often to collect birkins. He was at the NYC store recently to buy a Himalayan. Not sure how true that is though.



I’ve seen him at the Toronto boutique and he played at the store opening after party.


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Michael Coste with the artist behind Animapolis, Jan Bajtlik.
> View attachment 4286888




Waaaaaaait a minute. Is it a dinasour I see on the shawl???? I might have to get this for my youngest kid!!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiaoxiao said:


> Waaaaaaait a minute. Is it a dinasour I see on the shawl???? I might have to get this for my youngest kid!!!!


It's the most fun scarf ever! There are monsters, dinosaurs, dogs, porcupines, a zebra, a lion, a giraffe, a giant leopard, and a whole menagerie of animals mixed with other fun details. You could spend ages looking at it and find something new.


----------



## The Cat

I even see a drone flying around !!

Such a pity Hermès don’t have a store in gatwick airport ...


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> It's the most fun scarf ever! There are monsters, dinosaurs, dogs, porcupines, a zebra, a lion, a giraffe, a giant leopard, and a whole menagerie of animals mixed with other fun details. You could spend ages looking at it and find something new.
> View attachment 4287352



This is so cool!!!! Wld you happen to know the name? And is this a shawl or scarf? TIA!


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiaoxiao said:


> This is so cool!!!! Wld you happen to know the name? And is this a shawl or scarf? TIA!


It's the Animapolis 90 cm scarf.


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> It's the most fun scarf ever! There are monsters, dinosaurs, dogs, porcupines, a zebra, a lion, a giraffe, a giant leopard, and a whole menagerie of animals mixed with other fun details. You could spend ages looking at it and find something new.
> View attachment 4287352


So it’s educational you say?I must get one!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

OneMoreDay said:


> It's the most fun scarf ever! There are monsters, dinosaurs, dogs, porcupines, a zebra, a lion, a giraffe, a giant leopard, and a whole menagerie of animals mixed with other fun details. You could spend ages looking at it and find something new.
> View attachment 4287352



Ive never considered buying hermes silks but I think this might be my first one!


----------



## dooneybaby

BagsNBaguettes said:


> That outfit is a BIg. Fat. NO.


Without the boots and the enhanced butt, it would be okay. I'm going to try making this outfit myself, in a more subtle design of course, LOL.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Julide said:


> So it’s educational you say?I must get one!!


H's educational, luxe, silk take of '_Where's Waldo?' _


----------



## papertiger

*Anymore off topic comments comments as to who is entitled to wear H or not will be deleted*


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B


----------



## The Cat




----------



## The Cat




----------



## The Cat




----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Cardi B


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Mulroney - friend of Duchess of Sussex


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton visiting her Dad’s new office


----------



## Mali_

Yoshi1296 said:


> I’m not even gonna try to address the ignorance anymore.
> 
> Back to our regular programming!
> 
> Here are some Indian actresses with Hermès. Kareena Kapoor Khan, Sonam Kapoor and Kangana Ranaut.


Thanks for posting all of these...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Mali_ said:


> Thanks for posting all of these...



You’re welcome!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia_Hish said:


> Nicky Hilton visiting her Dad’s new office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290816
> View attachment 4290817


Love the backlit shelves. Much nicer than downlights, imo.


----------



## DR2014

Celia_Hish said:


> Nicky Hilton visiting her Dad’s new office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290816
> View attachment 4290817


Does anyone know what her coat is?  Thanks.


----------



## Possum

DR2014 said:


> Does anyone know what her coat is?  Thanks.


It looks like the Max Mara "Teddy Bear" coat.


----------



## DR2014

Possum said:


> It looks like the Max Mara "Teddy Bear" coat.


Thanks, Possum!


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## plastic-fish

Demi Lovato from January 2 US Magazine online, from new year's eve.  She's looking good and so is that Birkin!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


>



So so chic ❤️


----------



## xiaoxiao

While reading celebrities news.... (Kanye’s SIL)


----------



## TC1

xiaoxiao said:


> While reading celebrities news.... (Kanye’s SIL)
> 
> View attachment 4296680


LOL Kanye's SIL?. Kylie Jenner (pictured) has way more money than Kanye and is famous in her own right, on the cover of Forbes just this year.


----------



## xiaoxiao

TC1 said:


> LOL Kanye's SIL?. Kylie Jenner (pictured) has way more money than Kanye and is famous in her own right, on the cover of Forbes just this year.


Cool, thanks for the heads up! I don’t know those people well, hence me reading up people.com.... I mean I didn’t even remember who Kanye was, if you look up my comment in this same thread few pages ago. Didn’t mean to disrespect anyone.... just really not familiar with those celebrities.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez out in Malibu and Los Angeles (January 5)


----------



## TC1

xiaoxiao said:


> Cool, thanks for the heads up! I don’t know those people well, hence me reading up people.com.... I mean I didn’t even remember who Kanye was, if you look up my comment in this same thread few pages ago. Didn’t mean to disrespect anyone.... just really not familiar with those celebrities.


Oh, I didn't think you were disrespecting anyone. If your source was People.com and they listed Kylie Jenner as Kanye's SIL that's odd..that's all!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TC1 said:


> Oh, I didn't think you were disrespecting anyone. If your source was People.com and they listed Kylie Jenner as Kanye's SIL that's odd..that's all!



Oh no, people.com didn’t. They just said something Jenner (her name), and I was just so proud that I made the connection to Kanye for the reason listed above and showed off a bit lol. Didn’t expect to generate any response, but I can certainly see her fans would come to defend her. Sounds like a very impressive young lady! I’m sure she is very talented (and a young mother too boost! Girl power!).


----------



## missha

xiaoxiao said:


> While reading celebrities news.... (Kanye’s SIL)
> 
> View attachment 4296680



Haha I am no fan of any of them but had a bit of chuckle at “Kanye’s SIL” too.

Back to topic - her bag on the other hand, I’m a huuuge fan of!


----------



## TC1

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh no, people.com didn’t. They just said something Jenner (her name), and I was just so proud that I made the connection to Kanye for the reason listed above and showed off a bit lol. Didn’t expect to generate any response, but I can certainly see her fans would come to defend her. Sounds like a very impressive young lady! I’m sure she is very talented (and a young mother too boost! Girl power!).


Oh, I'm DEFINETLY not a fan of Kylie Jenner. Anyway, indeed...back to topic!


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards out in Los Angeles on Monday (January 7)


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton and her daughter out in NYC on Monday (January 7)


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian out in Sherman Oaks on Monday (January 7)


----------



## DrTr

I LOVE seeing a powerful woman in the public eye wearing H silk. It appears to be an astrologie nouvelle and pattern maxi twilly, from the NYT on 1/8/19


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B out in NYC (January 8).


----------



## hannahsophia

DrTr said:


> View attachment 4299866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE seeing a powerful woman in the public eye wearing H silk. It appears to be an astrologie nouvelle and pattern maxi twilly, from the NYT on 1/8/19



Omg thanks for posting this! I saw when she was on TV but none of the subsequent news articles had a good shot of the scarf. Power scarf for sure!


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone out in Beverly Hills (January 9)


----------



## dooneybaby

DrTr said:


> View attachment 4299866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE seeing a powerful woman in the public eye wearing H silk. It appears to be an astrologie nouvelle and pattern maxi twilly, from the NYT on 1/8/19


Nancy ****** loves her H silks!


----------



## dooneybaby

bobobob said:


> Petra Ecclestone out in Beverly Hills (January 9)


Petra Ecclestone could walk into a Beverly Hills boutique dressed like that. I'd get tossed out by security!


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara heading out for dinner at Craig's in Los Angeles (January 8)


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss leaving La Famiglia restaurant in Chelsea (January 9)


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B out in NYC (January 9)


----------



## bagidiotic

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner





bobobob said:


> Sofia Vergara heading out for dinner at Craig's in Los Angeles (January 8)





bobobob said:


> Kate Moss leaving La Famiglia restaurant in Chelsea (January 9)





bobobob said:


> Cardi B out in NYC (January 9)


Welcome back bobobob 
We miss your picture haha


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian leaving a studio after a day of filming on Wednesday afternoon (January 9) in Calabasas, Calif.


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian leaving a studio in Calabasas on January 11


----------



## Dany_37

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian leaving a studio in Calabasas on January 11


Love the bag! And wow, she’s so thin...tiny little legs! She looks good though


----------



## allywchu1

Thanks for the pictures. Looks like small bags are still dominating


----------



## doloresmia

OneMoreDay said:


> Jane Birkin with Michael Coste and an Animapolis scarf.
> View attachment 4283727



The original.... jane’s Birkin posted on instagram by Paris vogue.... I showed this pic to my floppy black 35.... she was awed by grandmama [emoji3]


----------



## OneMoreDay

doloresmia said:


> The original.... jane’s Birkin posted on instagram by Paris vogue.... I showed this pic to my floppy black 35.... she was awed by grandmama [emoji3]


The Grand Dame herself. Well loved and well lived.


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson leaving Craig's on Sunday (January 13) in Los Angeles.


----------



## TC1

Khloe looks like she's morphing into Kim Zolziack


----------



## doloresmia

Did anyone else see this on Olivia Palermo’s Instagram stories? I wonder if it is the same beautiful croc she had from 2 years ago.


----------



## ultraviolence

sbelle said:


>



Glad to see her back on this thread!


----------



## sbelle

From her IG

looks like a Victoria


----------



## sbelle

An old post from her IG


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz out in Beverly Hills (January 15)


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss and Count Nikolai von Bismarck out in Paris on January 16, 2018


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner and Khloe Kardashian spotted in Los Angeles on January 16, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss out in Paris on January 18, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss heading to Dior Homme Fall Winter 2019-2020 show in January 18, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley out in Beverly Hills on January 18, 2019


----------



## KRZ

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner and Khloe Kardashian spotted in Los Angeles on January 16, 2019



I love Khloes baby B! I wonder if it’s Gris Mouette or Bleu Glacier?


----------



## Yoshi1296

KRZ said:


> I love Khloes baby B! I wonder if it’s Gris Mouette or Bleu Glacier?



I was thinking Gris mouette


----------



## OneMoreDay

Glenda Bailey, Editor-in-Chief of Harper's Bazaar at Paris Fashion Week. The fabulous coat is a Dries Van Noten.


With Michael Coste before the Hermes Femme pre-collection.


----------



## Notorious Pink

OneMoreDay said:


> Glenda Bailey, Editor-in-Chief of Harper's Bazaar at Paris Fashion Week. The fabulous coat is a Dries Van Noten.
> View attachment 4316400
> 
> With Michael Coste before the Hermes Femme pre-collection.
> View attachment 4316414



Good heavens! She’s been eaten by a muppet!
Why does the plastic man not save her???


----------



## plastic-fish

From Catherine Zeta-Jones’s Instagram, January 22, 2019. I’ve been checking back waiting for a reveal but “sigh”, nothing so far.  But we can speculate on the box size, I say new Birkin... If I see her do an insta reveal, I’ll update.


----------



## rk4265

BBC said:


> Good heavens! She’s been eaten by a muppet!
> Why does the plastic man not save her???


Lololololol. It’s not easy being green!


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Sixx out shopping in Los Angeles on January 22, 2019


----------



## chicinthecity777

bobobob said:


> Courtney Sixx out shopping in Los Angeles on January 22, 2019


That's totally what I would wear when I am out shopping!


----------



## [vogue]

LOL! What colour is that birkin though?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That's totally what I would wear when I am out shopping!


Looks like she hopped out of bed and put on a coat & boots hahahahahaha
I should know.. I wore that shopping yesterday


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra and Sophie Turner heading to Craig's for dinner in Los Angeles on January 22, 2019


----------



## OneMoreDay

Throwback Thursday! Olsen twins.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez leaving SOMI Fitness in Miami on January 24, 2019


----------



## [vogue]

^This woman looks AMAZING.


----------



## cravin

[vogue] said:


> ^This woman looks AMAZING.


 
Agreed. 

Anyone else find it concerning that the gym has less faith in its staff and customers keeping your belongings safe than a piece of glass in your car?


----------



## bobobob

Shiva Safai leaving Craig's on January 23, 2019


----------



## allanrvj

Cardi B


----------



## speedyqueen

cravin said:


> Anyone else find it concerning that the gym has less faith in its staff and customers keeping your belongings safe than a piece of glass in your car?



It probably says: 
"*Please do not* leave your valuables in your car."


----------



## cravin

speedyqueen said:


> It probably says:
> "*Please do not* leave your valuables in your car."



I know. I was joking


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez and A-Rod out in Miami on January 25, 2019


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lori Hirshleifer, owner and buyer of Hirshleifers.









She also has an Off-White/Virgil Abloh customised Birkin.


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards attending Andy Cohen's baby shower in Los Angeles on January 26, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Kameron Westcott (The Real Housewives of Dallas) attending Andy Cohen's baby shower in Los Angeles on January 26, 2019


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Lori Hirshleifer, owner and buyer of Hirshleifers.
> View attachment 4322262
> View attachment 4322263
> View attachment 4322260
> 
> View attachment 4322254
> View attachment 4322257
> View attachment 4322258
> View attachment 4322259
> 
> She also has an Off-White/Virgil Abloh customised Birkin.
> View attachment 4322252
> View attachment 4322253




35 looks really really good on her!


----------



## duna

OneMoreDay said:


> Lori Hirshleifer, owner and buyer of Hirshleifers.
> View attachment 4322262
> View attachment 4322263
> View attachment 4322260
> 
> View attachment 4322254
> View attachment 4322257
> View attachment 4322258
> View attachment 4322259
> 
> She also has an Off-White/Virgil Abloh customised Birkin.
> View attachment 4322252
> View attachment 4322253



Who is this lady, I've never heard of her.....


----------



## chicinthecity777

cravin said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Anyone else find it concerning that the gym has less faith in its staff and customers keeping your belongings safe than a piece of glass in your car?


You don't leave valuables in your car behind the windows, you leave them in the boot/trunk. Never leave valuables in the car seats.


----------



## suziez

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That's totally what I would wear when I am out shopping!


You are hysterical....and so true too


----------



## OneMoreDay

duna said:


> Who is this lady, I've never heard of her.....


She's a buyer and co-owns Hirshleifers with her sisters. Hirshleifers is a luxury retailer in Manhasset, NY. Family business. 5th gen.


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiaoxiao said:


> 35 looks really really good on her!


Looks like an absolute workhorse.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Caitlin Donovan, Christies head of sales, handbags, & accessories.


----------



## Notorious Pink

OneMoreDay said:


> Lori Hirshleifer, owner and buyer of Hirshleifers.
> View attachment 4322262
> View attachment 4322263
> View attachment 4322260
> 
> View attachment 4322254
> View attachment 4322257
> View attachment 4322258
> View attachment 4322259
> 
> She also has an Off-White/Virgil Abloh customised Birkin.
> View attachment 4322252
> View attachment 4322253



She’s very nice in person. I see her at the store sometimes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> 35 looks really really good on her!





OneMoreDay said:


> Looks like an absolute workhorse.



She’s small. That could be a 40.


----------



## OneMoreDay

BBC said:


> She’s small. That could be a 40.


More power to her!


----------



## duna

OneMoreDay said:


> She's a buyer and co-owns Hirshleifers with her sisters. Hirshleifers is a luxury retailer in Manhasset, NY. Family business. 5th gen.



Ahh thanks, not being American I had never heard of her.


----------



## Monceau

BBC said:


> She’s small. That could be a 40.



I agree- I think the croc is a 40 based on the width compared to her luggage.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez out in Miami on January 27, 2019


----------



## dooneybaby

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez and A-Rod out in Miami on January 25, 2019


I really like that dress!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

doloresmia said:


> The original.... jane’s Birkin posted on instagram by Paris vogue.... I showed this pic to my floppy black 35.... she was awed by grandmama [emoji3]


----------



## azukitea

OneMoreDay said:


> Caitlin Donovan, Christies head of sales, handbags, & accessories.
> View attachment 4322798





bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez out in Miami on January 27, 2019




Love to see celebs are starting to reverse the small bag trend by carrying larger sized bags 

Definitely thee tide is turning!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

azukitea said:


> Love to see celebs are starting to reverse the small bag trend by carrying larger sized bags
> 
> Definitely thee tide is turning!!


Totally!  My shoulder starts twingeing when I think about big bags these days but they really are my first love.


----------



## lulilu

azukitea said:


> Love to see celebs are starting to reverse the small bag trend by carrying larger sized bags
> 
> Definitely thee tide is turning!!



I don't think JLo has ever deviated from her big B love.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez out in Miami on January 27, 2019



This is such a cute look for summer. She looks really good!


----------



## bobobob

Holly Valance and Nick Candy seen on a night out at Arts Club in Mayfair on January 28, 2019 in London


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel and her boyfriend out shopping in Venice on January 29, 2019


----------



## OneMoreDay

bobobob said:


> Bethenny Frankel and her boyfriend out shopping in Venice on January 29, 2019


Oh, my! What colour is the B?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hmm, I wanna say it's Bleu Saphir?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kangana Ranaut with an etoupe Kelly


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sonam Kapoor


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kangana Ranaut


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sonam Kapoor with mini Kelly


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bethenny seems to have a good variety of colours. Any guesses what shade of green this is?Seems a deeper than Bambou. Vert Clair? Vert Bengale?


----------



## kelly7

Vert Bengale .


----------



## autumnandwinter

I'm so conservative when it comes to bags. I rarely enjoy bags that aren't black like to the point of where somebody could gift me that green Birkin and I would actually be upset lol


----------



## OneMoreDay

kelly7 said:


> Vert Bengale .


I've always loved that name.  Very mysterious and exciting. Such promise. _Vert Bengale. _The lush green jungles home to the Bengal tiger.


----------



## bobobob

Melania ***** leaving Washington DC on February 1, 2019


----------



## mp4

OneMoreDay said:


> Glenda Bailey, Editor-in-Chief of Harper's Bazaar at Paris Fashion Week. The fabulous coat is a Dries Van Noten.
> View attachment 4316400
> 
> With Michael Coste before the Hermes Femme pre-collection.
> View attachment 4316414



Can anyone ID her boots?


----------



## OneMoreDay

mp4 said:


> Can anyone ID her boots?


I asked her the very same question.  They're by Dior.


----------



## Metalblond

bobobob said:


> Melania ***** leaving Washington DC on February 1, 2019


The Birkin, the coat (back matching the Birkin) the boots---stunning!!  What color do you think her bag is?  It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Metalblond said:


> The Birkin, the coat (back matching the Birkin) the boots---stunning!!  What color do you think her bag is?  It's absolutely gorgeous!



I was thinking Rouge Casaque?


----------



## plastic-fish

Sofia Vergara Instagram January 30/19.  I love her style, I just wish she’d wear something other than platform heels all the time, mix it up... Although I do admit, those shoes look good with the cropped denim... And I love the Kelly, should’ve started the post with that. Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Michael Coste all cozy and warm with a book and an H blanket.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobobob said:


> Melania ***** leaving Washington DC on February 1, 2019


*ST  NNING!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4329914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia Vergara Instagram January 30/19.  I love her style, I just wish she’d wear something other than platform heels all the time, mix it up... Although I do admit, those shoes look good with the cropped denim... And I love the Kelly, should’ve started the post with that. Happy Sunday everyone.


 her! Classic beauty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OneMoreDay said:


> I've always loved that name.  Very mysterious and exciting. Such promise. _Vert Bengale. _The lush green jungles home to the Bengal tiger.
> View attachment 4326942


*Me too!!! Sounds like a great Animal Planet production in the making (((meow)))*


----------



## Metalblond

Yoshi1296 said:


> I was thinking Rouge Casaque?


Thanks so much!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Metalblond said:


> Thanks so much!



You’re welcome! Keep in mind that I’m not too sure so if anyone else has any idea please chime in!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

I think she belongs here (has second thought maybe she’s a socialite but I think she’s more like a public figure). Again, Kylie Jenner:

https://pagesix.com/2019/02/05/kyli...4.2009122132.1547468905-2138342150.1509167106


----------



## Suzil

bobobob said:


> Melania ***** leaving Washington DC on February 1, 2019


Are those the Story boots? She looks fantastic!


----------



## bobobob

Rosamund Pike attends a Q&A screening of 'A Private War' at Odeon Leicester Square on February 04, 2019 in London, England.  vogue.com


----------



## Yoshi1296

bobobob said:


> Rosamund Pike attends a Q&A screening of 'A Private War' at Odeon Leicester Square on February 04, 2019 in London, England.  vogue.com



She looks stunning!!!


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington seen at JFK airport on February 5, 2019 in New York City.


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards heading to Live With Kelly and Ryan in NYC on February 5, 2019


----------



## Julide

bobobob said:


> Rosie Huntington seen at JFK airport on February 5, 2019 in New York City.


That’s a beautiful coat


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley out in NYC on February 6, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley leaving the Greenwich Hotel on February 6, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss arriving at JFK airport on February 7, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley seen out in NYC on February 7, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner heading to Milk Studio in Los Angeles on February 7, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner arriving at the Mercer Hotel in NYC on February 7, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley out in NYC on February 8, 2019


----------



## Lisa-SH

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4329914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia Vergara Instagram January 30/19.  I love her style, I just wish she’d wear something other than platform heels all the time, mix it up... Although I do admit, those shoes look good with the cropped denim... And I love the Kelly, should’ve started the post with that. Happy Sunday everyone.


Love this picture. What size is this gold Kelly?


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff spotted grabbing lunch in Los Angeles on February 6, 2019


----------



## allywchu1

bobobob said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley leaving the Greenwich Hotel on February 6, 2019



I think her total look would be much nicer if it were a black b.


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards out in Los Angeles on February 10, 2019


----------



## obcessd

Her baby B looks so cute in her lap.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bobobob said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley out in NYC on February 8, 2019


She has so many amazing coats!


----------



## plastic-fish

JLo’s instagram February 11th, note the H blanket...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobobob said:


> Kyle Richards out in Los Angeles on February 10, 2019


Ohhhh I love Kyle's new Birdie!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Jung is seen arriving to Carolina Herrera Fall/Winter 2019 Fashion Show during New York Fashion Week at the New York Historical Society on February 11, 2019 in New York City


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kris Jenner having a bag battle with Michael Coste in her closet.


----------



## duna

Excuse my ignorance, but who is Michael Coste??


----------



## Rouge H

duna said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but who is Michael Coste??[/QUOTE
> 
> Michael Coste is the head of client relations at Hermes and works in the FSH store. He spends a lot of time with celebrities and important people.


----------



## duna

Ahh, thanks my dear....Rather a "chute de style" on the part of Hermès, but it doesn't surprise me, I'm old and I miss the old Hermès!


----------



## OneMoreDay

bobobob said:


> Kyle Richards out in Los Angeles on February 10, 2019


From the flash in the previous pic of Kyle with her new Birdie, it seemed like Vert Vertigo?


I think this is VV in a Birdie Mini Plume shot in the daylight. From the 'Asians and their Hermes' thread. Lovely.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kyle Richards and Co.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

OneMoreDay said:


> Kris Jenner having a bag battle with Michael Coste in her closet.
> View attachment 4338936





duna said:


> Ahh, thanks my dear....Rather a "chute de style" on the part of Hermès, but it doesn't surprise me, I'm old and I miss the old Hermès!



Rather interesting, isn't it, since the head of the company itself has alluded to not wanting the K's as clients and has been said to consider them _gauche_ and _de trop_.....


----------



## Mrs.Z

OneMoreDay said:


> Kyle Richards and Co.
> View attachment 4340110



Wow, Faye’s bag.....Bordeaux croc, gold hardware.....amazing.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Rather interesting, isn't it, since the head of the company itself has alluded to not wanting the K's as clients and has been said to consider them _gauche_ and _de trop_.....



That is why I think Michael Coste is kind of thirsty for attention.  He’s not a good fit for Hermès. Maybe Balmain instead.


----------



## TC1

OneMoreDay said:


> Kris Jenner having a bag battle with Michael Coste in her closet.
> View attachment 4338936


The amount of Botox & Filler in this photo is terrifying.


----------



## VickyB

OneMoreDay said:


> Kris Jenner having a bag battle with Michael Coste in her closet.
> View attachment 4338936


That green croc Kelly is one of my grails.


----------



## VickyB

OneMoreDay said:


> Bethenny seems to have a good variety of colours. Any guesses what shade of green this is?Seems a deeper than Bambou. Vert Clair? Vert Bengale?
> View attachment 4326459
> View attachment 4326460


Vert bengal


----------



## Notorious Pink

NikkisABagGirl said:


> She has so many amazing coats!



I was going to say the same and give her props for actually wearing all of them. I have lots of winter coats but 90% of the time I wear the same one or two!


----------



## carabelli888

Yoshi1296 said:


> That is why I think Michael Coste is kind of thirsty for attention.  He’s not a good fit for Hermès. Maybe Balmain instead.


Agreed.


----------



## bobobob

President ***** and Melania ***** arriving at Andrews Air Force Base en route to Palm Beach International Airport on February 15, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Yolanda Hadid out in Tribeca on February 15, 2019 in New York City


----------



## bobobob

Alex Rodriguez and Jennifer Lopez out in Miami on February 15, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez and her daughter out in Miami on February 16, 2019


----------



## Monceau

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez and her daughter out in Miami on February 16, 2019



I don’t get the midriff-baring tops...


----------



## Yoshi1296

bobobob said:


> Alex Rodriguez and Jennifer Lopez out in Miami on February 15, 2019



This is such a hot look!!!!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez seen in Miami on February 16, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid leaving Madeo in Beverly Hills on February 14, 2019


----------



## Metalblond

bobobob said:


> President ***** and Melania ***** arriving at Andrews Air Force Base en route to Palm Beach International Airport on February 15, 2019


The newest noir Togo Birkin seems to be a very matte- almost charcoal color- black (and really gorgeous!).  Do you think this is that or do you think it's another color?  It looks AMAZING with her solid black outfit!


----------



## acrowcounted

Metalblond said:


> The newest noir Togo Birkin seems to be a very matte- almost charcoal color- black (and really gorgeous!).  Do you think this is that or do you think it's another color?  It looks AMAZING with her solid black outfit!


Looks to me like it might be Prunoir, or even Raisin but it's hard to tell as H colors change so drastically under different lighting.


----------



## KittyKat65

Sorry, but Tara Reid looks awful.  That outfit is not doing her any favors.


----------



## lulilu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh I love Kyle's new Birdie!!!!





OneMoreDay said:


> Kyle Richards and Co.
> View attachment 4340110



Kyle is back to carrying her H bags in front of her so that they are noticed.  She did this previously on RHOBH, then her house was burgled.  She claimed she would not replace her bags.  But clearly she has and is back to the old show-off pose with them.


----------



## kate2828

bobobob said:


> Tara Reid leaving Madeo in Beverly Hills on February 14, 2019



This photo of Tara is kind of shocking. She needs to eat something. Someone please buy her a burger.


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> Kyle is back to carrying her H bags in front of her so that they are noticed.  She did this previously on RHOBH, then her house was burgled.  She claimed she would not replace her bags.  But clearly she has and is back to the old show-off pose with them.



Yes, watching RHOBH seems to be an ongoing advertisement for Hermes. Kyle strategically places them face forward to the camera.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

KittyKat65 said:


> Sorry, but Tara Reid looks awful.  That outfit is not doing her any favors.





kate2828 said:


> This photo of Tara is kind of shocking. She needs to eat something. Someone please buy her a burger.



This is decades (yes, I said decades) of drug/alcohol abuse and attempting to regain some of the spontaneity of her youth....absolutely tragic.


----------



## KittyKat65

It is tragic.  She fell off my radar a long time ago, but the new photos that are surfacing are showing someone screaming for help, but looking as though she is A-OK.  She is skeletal at this point!  I know she had some botched plastic surgeries, most famously her tummy tuck, but this takes it too far.  This is intervention-worthy.


----------



## DR2014

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez and her daughter out in Miami on February 16, 2019


Does anyone know if this yellow K is a 35cm?  Thanks!


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara leaving a business meeting in Beverly Hills on February 19, 2019


----------



## sydgirl

DR2014 said:


> Does anyone know if this yellow K is a 35cm?  Thanks!


I have a 35k and hers looks like a 35... beautiful k!


----------



## Birkinitis

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Rather interesting, isn't it, since the head of the company itself has alluded to not wanting the K's as clients and has been said to consider them _gauche_ and _de trop_.....


Indeed! Costes' Instagram offers a grand glimpse into lifestyles of the rich and  famous with him being in the center. Some days it looks like he's starring in a Himalayan parade.  Also, I thought there was a strict policy that  H employees not  take gifts from clients. This past week while in California, he was hanging out at all the top and very expensive spots with very wealthy people, jetting to Las Vegas via private plane, indulging in expensive  dinners with celebrities all dripping in H, backstage kisses with Mariah, etc.etc.. Gosh, I am only allowed to give consumable, shareable gifts to H employees and that policy is strictly enforced at my store...at least for me it is.   Hmmm. Must be a different set of rules at that level.


----------



## catsinthebag

sydgirl said:


> I have a 35k and hers looks like a 35... beautiful k!



I thought it was a 35 also.


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner and her friend out shopping in Calabasas on February 21, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez spotted out in Miami on February 21, 2019


----------



## sydgirl

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez spotted out in Miami on February 21, 2019


Love this look!!


----------



## chessmont

I have to say I wore pleated trousers the first time around and no I don’t like their return.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez spotted leaving a gym in Miami on February 22, 2019


----------



## bobobob

From Bethenny Frankel's instagram


----------



## Mrs.Z

bobobob said:


> From Bethenny Frankel's instagram



I saw this on her IG stories, it looks funny, a little plastic or something, maybe it’s epsom and that doesn’t look great in white


----------



## nicole0612

Mrs.Z said:


> I saw this on her IG stories, it looks funny, a little plastic or something, maybe it’s epsom and that doesn’t look great in white



Oh my gosh, when I first saw your post I thought you said she looked plastic, and I was like, “Yes!” Because my first though was that she looks like a blow up doll. Gross.


----------



## Mrs.Z

nicole0612 said:


> Oh my gosh, when I first saw your post I thought you said she looked plastic, and I was like, “Yes!” Because my first though was that she looks like a blow up doll. Gross.



Ha! Well...the photo does appear heavily filtered !


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

nicole0612 said:


> Oh my gosh, when I first saw your post I thought you said she looked plastic, and I was like, “Yes!” Because my first though was that she looks like a blow up doll. Gross.





Mrs.Z said:


> Ha! Well...the photo does appear heavily filtered !



She's the queen of filtering nowadays-if you've seen the unedited pap photos of her (or even ones at events) this and her actual self are two different things.


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz spotted shopping with a friend in New York City on February 26, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss out in Paris on February 27, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara seen out and about in Beverly Hills on February 26, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian heads to Saks Fifth Avenue on February 27, 2019


----------



## Gigllee

lulilu said:


> Kyle is back to carrying her H bags in front of her so that they are noticed.  She did this previously on RHOBH, then her house was burgled.  She claimed she would not replace her bags.  But clearly she has and is back to the old show-off pose with them.


Honestly I’m watching episode 3 of this season right now and for such a long running show, you would think Kyle just discovered Hermes/Birkins. She is carrying a green ostrich Birkin with gold hardware (that green looks like Cactus but don’t quote me on that) in this episode and I think she had different Birkins the last 2 episodes- chill out Kyle. Lol


----------



## acrowcounted

Gigllee said:


> Honestly I’m watching episode 3 of this season right now and for such a long running show, you would think Kyle just discovered Hermes/Birkins. She is carrying a green ostrich Birkin with gold hardware (that green looks like Cactus but don’t quote me on that) in this episode and I think she had different Birkins the last 2 episodes- chill out Kyle. Lol


Shes been wearing Hermes for the last few seasons and her house was robbed last year. They took all of her bags and all of her jewelry so I'm guessing she went on a spree to replace everything.


----------



## carabelli888

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian heads to Saks Fifth Avenue on February 27, 2019


Khloe is a big girl. Is this a 35 or 40?


----------



## 26Alexandra

What colour is Khloe’s birkin?


----------



## sydgirl

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian heads to Saks Fifth Avenue on February 27, 2019


Any id on the colour? Doesnt look like 5P... thinking confetti??


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think Khloe’s birkin is bubblegum, it just looks a bit darker in this photo


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards leaving Craig's in West Hollywood on February 27, 2019 zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Silvstedt attends Christophe Guillarme Fall Winter 2019-2020 show in Paris on February 28, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner spotted leaving Nobu on February 27, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Alina Cho is seen arriving to Carolina Herrera Fall/Winter 2019 Fashion Show during New York Fashion Week at the New York Historical Society on February 11, 2019 in New York City


----------



## bobobob

Shiva Safai seen out in Los Angeles on February 27, 2019


----------



## doloresmia

Olivia palermo.... makes me want a black kelly!


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards heading to Craig's on February 28, 2019


----------



## DR2014

bobobob said:


> Alina Cho is seen arriving to Carolina Herrera Fall/Winter 2019 Fashion Show during New York Fashion Week at the New York Historical Society on February 11, 2019 in New York City


I adore her coat!!


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian seen leaving a studio in Los Angeles on March 1, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Michael Cost with Roxy Sowlaty in Las Vegas


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobobob said:


> Michael Cost with Roxy Sowlaty in Las Vegas



Wooops dropped her lucky rock. hahaha #ditzy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian seen leaving a studio in Los Angeles on March 1, 2019


Need that B!!!!  Khloe


----------



## bobobob

Deborra-Lee Furness heading to United Nations Headquarters in NYC on March 1, 2019


----------



## VickyB

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian seen leaving a studio in Los Angeles on March 1, 2019



Yikes! How does she not destroy her bags with those disgraceful nails?


----------



## Julide

bobobob said:


> Deborra-Lee Furness heading to United Nations Headquarters in NYC on March 1, 2019


I love that she uses her JPG. But I’m completely confused about her outfit. Looks like she forgot her shirt...


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

VickyB said:


> Yikes! How does she not destroy her bags with those disgraceful nails?




It's OK, actually.Because it's basically an open secret that the K's carry f-a-k-e-s....Kendull ,for instance, has been outed a few times for it.


----------



## Rouge H

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It's OK, actually.Because it's basically an open secret that the K's carry f-a-k-e-s....Kendull ,for instance, has been outed a few times for it.



Really as I’ve seen several pictures of Michael Cost with the K’s at different events.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Rouge H said:


> Really as I’ve seen several pictures of Michael Cost with the K’s at different events.




Just because he hangs out with them doesn't mean they don't carry fakes- after all, they live in the LA area, where it's easy enough to send someone down to Chinatown and get a 5 star falsie from somebody in a back alley. Also note, too, that they've never been papped carrying an 'exclusive/limited edition' bag (that would be difficult/almost impossible to replicate)- it's always the ones you see advertised (by the people handing out the fake sheets to prove you aren't 5-0 before doing the transaction).

Trust and believe, since everything about their lives is fake- the houses are leased via the E network as are their cars, they have to pay the tabloids and paparazzi to come and photograph them- that this is their M.O.


----------



## Rouge H

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Just because he hangs out with them doesn't mean they don't carry fakes- after all, they live in the LA area, where it's easy enough to send someone down to Chinatown and get a 5 star falsie from somebody in a back alley. Also note, too, that they've never been papped carrying an 'exclusive/limited edition' bag (that would be difficult/almost impossible to replicate)- it's always the ones you see advertised (by the people handing out the fake sheets to prove you aren't 5-0 before doing the transaction).
> 
> Trust and believe, since everything about their lives is fake- the houses are leased via the E network as are their cars, they have to pay the tabloids and paparazzi to come and photograph them- that this is their M.O.



Ok- then, I guess seeing them carrying exotics must be my imagination.  Thanks for your inside information.❤️


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez spotted out in Malibu on March 4, 2019


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez spotted out in Malibu on March 4, 2019


Oh La La


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Just because he hangs out with them doesn't mean they don't carry fakes- after all, they live in the LA area, where it's easy enough to send someone down to Chinatown and get a 5 star falsie from somebody in a back alley. Also note, too, that they've never been papped carrying an 'exclusive/limited edition' bag (that would be difficult/almost impossible to replicate)- it's always the ones you see advertised (by the people handing out the fake sheets to prove you aren't 5-0 before doing the transaction).
> 
> Trust and believe, since everything about their lives is fake- the houses are leased via the E network as are their cars, they have to pay the tabloids and paparazzi to come and photograph them- that this is their M.O.


Wow. You are the all-knowing.


----------



## Rouge H

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Just because he hangs out with them doesn't mean they don't carry fakes- after all, they live in the LA area, where it's easy enough to send someone down to Chinatown and get a 5 star falsie from somebody in a back alley. Also note, too, that they've never been papped carrying an 'exclusive/limited edition' bag (that would be difficult/almost impossible to replicate)
> .


----------



## MSO13

Rouge H said:


> Ok- then, I guess seeing them carrying exotics must be my imagination.  Thanks for your inside information.❤️



I know this family inspires a lot of vitriol but I don't think most of the bags we've seen them with here on this thread are fakes. This thread is pretty good about calling out suspicious bags on anyone, not just the Ks. 

I remember Olivia Palermo's fake exotic and Bethenny F's fakes from the pre Skinny Girl days. Maybe it's more common than we know but I do think Kris has collected a fair amount of real Hermes along the way.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez spotted out in Malibu on March 4, 2019



Omg she is goals!! This is a such a great outfit!


----------



## hoot

[


MSO13 said:


> I know this family inspires a lot of vitriol but I don't think most of the bags we've seen them with here on this thread are fakes. This thread is pretty good about calling out suspicious bags on anyone, not just the Ks.
> 
> I remember Olivia Palermo's fake exotic and Bethenny F's fakes from the pre Skinny Girl days. Maybe it's more common than we know but I do think Kris has collected a fair amount of real Hermes along the way.


I agree with this but I do have to add Bethany is still carrying fakes!  (Or maybe she hasn’t gotten rid of them  )
Season before last she was carrying a fake Chanel Métiers d’art Paris-Edinburgh boy bag. I know because I own the legit one. I saw it on an episode and didn’t realize it was fake until I checked her IG accout.  I got clearer look at it and it’s a bad fake too!


----------



## marbella8

Julide said:


> I love that she uses her JPG. But I’m completely confused about her outfit. Looks like she forgot her shirt...



 Yes, what is happening?!


----------



## marbella8

bobobob said:


> Kyle Richards heading to Craig's on February 28, 2019



Sorry, I have to also make a comment on this outfit. I know animal print is in style, but not at the same time as a red B, and silver-shiny pant suit. She is a beautiful woman and I am befuddled as to her outfit choices.

On another note, Sophia Vergara has
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 a great collection of H bags, and this is one of my favorites of hers- Ghillies and green, what could be better!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Absolutely stunning!!! I’ve been reading up the controversy surrounding her private life, my goodness, it’s a lot to take on! Good luck to this young lady, and her H collection is truly amazing. (Don’t know which ones are fake or real...)


----------



## carabelli888

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Just because he hangs out with them doesn't mean they don't carry fakes- after all, they live in the LA area, where it's easy enough to send someone down to Chinatown and get a 5 star falsie from somebody in a back alley. Also note, too, that they've never been papped carrying an 'exclusive/limited edition' bag (that would be difficult/almost impossible to replicate)- it's always the ones you see advertised (by the people handing out the fake sheets to prove you aren't 5-0 before doing the transaction).
> 
> Trust and believe, since everything about their lives is fake- the houses are leased via the E network as are their cars, they have to pay the tabloids and paparazzi to come and photograph them- that this is their M.O.


Kardashians carrying fake Hermes?? I thought they are real. They look real.


----------



## galliano_girl

I don't believe in Kardashian's fakes.  Why?? They have a tons of money, literally every fashion house is their friend. They have unlimited access to all Hermes things. 
8000 euro or even 30 000 (for exotics) for them it' like spend 10 dollars for us.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

galliano_girl said:


> I don't believe in Kardashian's fakes.  Why?? They have a tons of money, literally every fashion house is their friend. They have unlimited access to all Hermes things.
> 8000 euro or even 30 000 (for exotics) for them it' like spend 10 dollars for us.


100%
They just have a ton of haters (who keep up with EVERY thing they do) hahahahaha


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think the Kardashian’s purchased a lot of their bags from Prive Porter also, I’ve seen it mentioned various places.  I agree the cost of the bag is no big deal to them and this reseller’s prices are super high.


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo arriving at Los Angeles International Airport on March 6, 2019


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez spotted leaving a gym in Miami on March 6, 2019


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

carabelli888 said:


> Kardashians carrying fake Hermes?? I thought they are real. They look real.



A five star fake from China town can be undetectable- I've seen (and been offered one, but declined) the 'croc' looking bags, and if you didn't know what to look for, they can fool a lot of people.

Also, go to Amazon and type in the name Ainifeel, then look at the reviews on the bags. You'll see some of the decent mid level fakes out there.



galliano_girl said:


> I don't believe in Kardashian's fakes.  Why?? They have a tons of money, literally every fashion house is their friend. They have unlimited access to all Hermes things.
> 8000 euro or even 30 000 (for exotics) for them it' like spend 10 dollars for us.



Actually, no they don't. For instance, it's been let slipped by the people that work for the E network a few years ago that the houses and cars you see them with...are all leased by the network for them to use. A search of California property records and the tax department proves this.

And speaking of taxation and such, one of the fun things you can do is go through the FOIA (Freedom of Information Act) and find out somebody's financial business that way. A reporter did so about right around the time Kim and Kanye started remuddling that house of theirs and found out that they are in a combined $50 million dollars of personal and professional debt. Kanye alone owes several million dollars to Jay-Z and Jay even has a lien out against him.

That BS about Kylie being a billionairess? False.

Her makeup brand is owned by a parent company that doesn't even gross that kind of money in a fiscal year, let alone 10 years, so how is Forbes up here saying that she's that rich? Public records tell the whole truth in this instance.


----------



## Rouge H

Wow, I’m impressed your a Kardashian expert in every aspect of their life. Thanks for the intel❤️


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kangana Ranaut


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kangana Ranaut


----------



## Yoshi1296

Karisma Kapoor


----------



## Yoshi1296

Raveena Tandon


----------



## xiaoxiao

bobobob said:


> Olivia Culpo arriving at Los Angeles International Airport on March 6, 2019



What a rare sight: not very often a movie (?) star would be seen with a black box anything, it looks great on her.


----------



## Julide

Yoshi1296 said:


> Kangana Ranaut


Love this outfit!


----------



## carabelli888

BagsNBaguettes said:


> A five star fake from China town can be undetectable- I've seen (and been offered one, but declined) the 'croc' looking bags, and if you didn't know what to look for, they can fool a lot of people.
> 
> Also, go to Amazon and type in the name Ainifeel, then look at the reviews on the bags. You'll see some of the decent mid level fakes out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no they don't. For instance, it's been let slipped by the people that work for the E network a few years ago that the houses and cars you see them with...are all leased by the network for them to use. A search of California property records and the tax department proves this.
> 
> And speaking of taxation and such, one of the fun things you can do is go through the FOIA (Freedom of Information Act) and find out somebody's financial business that way. A reporter did so about right around the time Kim and Kanye started remuddling that house of theirs and found out that they are in a combined $50 million dollars of personal and professional debt. Kanye alone owes several million dollars to Jay-Z and Jay even has a lien out against him.
> 
> That BS about Kylie being a billionairess? False.
> 
> Her makeup brand is owned by a parent company that doesn't even gross that kind of money in a fiscal year, let alone 10 years, so how is Forbes up here saying that she's that rich? Public records tell the whole truth in this instance.


Wow that’s very interesting! I did not know. I was thinking why would they use fakes when they have so much money. Kris has so many exotic bags and why would the Hermes PR man hang out with her if he knows she’s carrying fakes. He was in her closet.


----------



## papertiger

*Please stick to the topic of this thread. They derail the thread and every thread turns into a chat. OT posts will be deleted after this warning, TY*


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

papertiger said:


> *Please stick to the topic of this thread. They derail the thread and every thread turns into a chat. OT posts will be deleted after this warning, TY*




Sorry


----------



## ccbaggirl89

True Kardashian with Khloe's Birkins. Apparently over 112K worth in this pic alone. Pic from her instagram.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> True Kardashian with Khloe's Birkins. Apparently over 112K worth in this pic alone. Pic from her instagram.
> View attachment 4365991



$112k...wow...She’s a lucky baby lol


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rouge H said:


> Wow, I’m impressed your a Kardashian expert in every aspect of their life. Thanks for the intel❤️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ccbaggirl89 said:


> True Kardashian with Khloe's Birkins. Apparently over 112K worth in this pic alone. Pic from her instagram.
> View attachment 4365991


 love this pic soooo much! I'd be drooling just like her i i was surrounded by all that orange goodness!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Israeli_Flava said:


> love this pic soooo much! I'd be drooling just like her i i was surrounded by all that orange goodness!!!!!!!!!!


not a K-family fan at all, but the pic is quite adorable. lucky kids


----------



## Yoshi1296

Drake posted a picture of a custom suit jacket made for him by Hermès to wear on his tour.


----------



## Julide

Yoshi1296 said:


> Drake posted a picture of a custom suit jacket made for him by Hermès to wear on his tour.
> View attachment 4372189


Cool! I can’t read the inscription...dang it!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Julide said:


> Cool! I can’t read the inscription...dang it!



For some reason the quality of the pictures get a little messed up when uploaded to TPF. If you check Drake's instagram story, it is readable there!

The tag says:
 "Mr. Aubrey Drake Graham"
"The Assassination Vacation Tour"


----------



## Julide

Yoshi1296 said:


> For some reason the quality of the pictures get a little messed up when uploaded to TPF. If you check Drake's instagram story, it is readable there!
> 
> The tag says:
> "Mr. Aubrey Drake Graham"
> "The Assassination Vacation Tour"


Thank you!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yoshi1296 said:


> For some reason the quality of the pictures get a little messed up when uploaded to TPF. If you check Drake's instagram story, it is readable there!
> 
> The tag says:
> "Mr. Aubrey Drake Graham"
> "The Assassination Vacation Tour"



That’s a cool souvenir to have for himself indeed!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton


----------



## sbelle

From her IG


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


> From her IG
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374145



So so elegant. She wears neutral so well.


----------



## redish

sbelle said:


> From her IG
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374145


 
Does anyone know what color is her kelly?
Is it griss or griss asphalt? TIA


----------



## MaryAndDogs

bobobob said:


> Alina Cho is seen arriving to Carolina Herrera Fall/Winter 2019 Fashion Show during New York Fashion Week at the New York Historical Society on February 11, 2019 in New York City



Hi, does anybody know the brand of this coat (white teddy coat with sparkling buttons)? It would work great in our grey, rainy, muddy Winter over here... It looks so cheerful!


----------



## xiaoxiao

J Lo with her a million dollar engagement ring and Hima Birkin. She’s looking really good lately!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

xiaoxiao said:


> J Lo with her a million dollar engagement ring and Hima Birkin. She’s looking really good lately!




The angle and shadowing of the shot makes her look like she got a pixie cut!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Annnnnnd a close up of the hima, from page six. Gotta say, nice ring! :nuts;


----------



## labellavita27

redish said:


> Does anyone know what color is her kelly?
> Is it griss or griss asphalt? TIA



Also what sz?


----------



## bababebi

sbelle said:


> From her IG
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374145


Gris Tourterelle Kelly size 32.


----------



## redish

bababebi said:


> Gris Tourterelle Kelly size 32.



Thanks for the information. Can you also identify the leather? Is it togo? TIA


----------



## labellavita27

doloresmia said:


> Olivia palermo.... makes me want a black kelly!
> 
> View attachment 4357102



What sz is that?


----------



## Rouge H

labellavita27 said:


> What sz is that?



Looks like a 35cm.


----------



## qtpik8

German model Nina Seuss with an étain Kelly sellier and her orange birkin behind her on the table.


----------



## missha

qtpik8 said:


> German model Nina Seuss with an étain Kelly sellier and her orange birkin behind her on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388533



Stunning coat! The kelly looks to be etoupe to me?


----------



## xxDxx

missha said:


> Stunning coat! The kelly looks to be etoupe to me?



Yes! It is Etoupe.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Can anyone identify Nancy’s scarf?   TIA!


----------



## scarf1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Can anyone identify Nancy’s scarf?   TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4402141


Reve d’australie


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

scarf1 said:


> Reve d’australie



Thanks!


----------



## scarf1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thanks!


It’s a beautiful design. I have it in a different CW.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

scarf1 said:


> It’s a beautiful design. I have it in a different CW.
> View attachment 4402151



The colorway you have is lovely.


----------



## doloresmia

Love the smooshy B at the top




Repost from Buzzfeed


----------



## [vogue]

^My favourite part of that pic is 'And Ben Affleck looked buff'. LOL


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kareena Kapoor with a Gold B


----------



## Yoshi1296

And Kareena's sister... Karisma Kapoor with a Gold Birkin as well!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katy Perry 4/24/19


----------



## cerlan

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## cerlan

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katy Perry


----------



## StaceyLyn

cerlan said:


> View attachment 4417897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yolanda Hadid


Wow! Such a bold color choice. It takes confidence to pull off this look and Yolanda  does it with panache!


----------



## doloresmia

This photo showed up on my instagram feed, so lovely

Grace Kelly from @forevergracekelly


----------



## NOIRetMoi

There’s nothing more chic than a beat up Birkin...


----------



## cerlan




----------



## cerlan




----------



## Handbagobsessed95

Anyone know what color this may be? I thought maybe Rouge Tomate?


----------



## cerlan




----------



## lulilu

Handbagobsessed95 said:


> Anyone know what color this may be? I thought maybe Rouge Tomate?



She always carries her bags so awkwardly, holding it out in front of her.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

This is a totally random thread lmao but when I saw this photo of Mary Kate or Ashley Olsen I was thinking “whoa her bag”. I’m pretty sure it’s a Kelly? I can’t really tell. That bag is in ruins! 

But then after that initial thought, I actually admired that she continues using a bag instead of throw them out. It has obviously been used and abused but I’m happy to see that she’s using it! 

What are your thoughts? [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

Pursedesbenz said:


> View attachment 4432535
> 
> 
> This is a totally random thread lmao but when I saw this photo of Mary Kate or Ashley Olsen I was thinking “whoa her bag”. I’m pretty sure it’s a Kelly? I can’t really tell. That bag is in ruins!
> 
> But then after that initial thought, I actually admired that she continues using a bag instead of throw them out. It has obviously been used and abused but I’m happy to see that she’s using it!
> 
> What are your thoughts? [emoji23]



I think she and her sister purchase preowned distressed Hermès to fit their esthetic. Even with heavy use, they would not become this distressed unless purposefully damaged (which I don’t believe is the case, since their bags appear to be vintage). I think it’s good to see both newer, pristine Hermes as well as vintage Hermès in various states being used.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pursedesbenz said:


> View attachment 4432535
> 
> 
> This is a totally random thread lmao but when I saw this photo of Mary Kate or Ashley Olsen I was thinking “whoa her bag”. I’m pretty sure it’s a Kelly? I can’t really tell. That bag is in ruins!
> 
> But then after that initial thought, I actually admired that she continues using a bag instead of throw them out. It has obviously been used and abused but I’m happy to see that she’s using it!
> 
> What are your thoughts? [emoji23]


I agree, it seems very Olsen twins to have an extremely beat up Kelly/B! she probably chose it on purpose. I love seeing a used bag - maybe she should take it to the spa, if only to help it last longer, not necessarily to make it look new? Those corners are so worn!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

lulilu said:


> She always carries her bags so awkwardly, holding it out in front of her.



Gotta show of the label/brand, hunnay!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doloresmia said:


> This photo showed up on my instagram feed, so lovely
> 
> Grace Kelly from @forevergracekelly
> 
> View attachment 4422268


Just saying.... Grace is  the best model for the Kelly bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lulilu said:


> She always carries her bags so awkwardly, holding it out in front of her.


A lot of Asians do that too posing for photos to show off their bags.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

nicole0612 said:


> I think she and her sister purchase preowned distressed Hermès to fit their esthetic. Even with heavy use, they would not become this distressed unless purposefully damaged (which I don’t believe is the case, since their bags appear to be vintage). I think it’s good to see both newer, pristine Hermes as well as vintage Hermès in various states being used.



That totally makes sense! I’m pretty sure regular use would not make it so beaten up so I can see it being purposely damaged to fit their aesthetic.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I agree, it seems very Olsen twins to have an extremely beat up Kelly/B! she probably chose it on purpose. I love seeing a used bag - maybe she should take it to the spa, if only to help it last longer, not necessarily to make it look new? Those corners are so worn!



I know and it totally suits them hahaa


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton


----------



## doloresmia

Olivia Palermo, her Gold Birkin and her DH from instagram. Delicious all around


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Wow, for once I am enjoying looking at the man more than I’m enjoying the bag!!! Can you say drool???



doloresmia said:


> Olivia Palermo, her Gold Birkin and her DH from instagram. Delicious all around


----------



## BirkinLady

doloresmia said:


> Olivia Palermo, her Gold Birkin and her DH from instagram. Delicious all around


Thats fake


----------



## ladysarah

BirkinLady said:


> Thats fake


Is it really?


----------



## dooneybaby

scarf1 said:


> Reve d’australie


There's a fine line between Hermes aficionado and Hermes addict. Which one are you Scarf1?


----------



## dooneybaby

Speaking of Nancy ****** - My fellow Hermes lovers might enjoy this InStyle article from February. I'd LOVE to know how many H scarves she has in her collection:
https://www.instyle.com/fashion/nancy-******-silk-scarf


----------



## hannahsophia

Love this! Thanks for sharing dooneybaby!


----------



## cerlan

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## plastic-fish

Linda Thompson (ex wife of both David Foster and Bruce Jenner, ex GF of Elvis) in her Instagram video.  Her belt flashed briefly in the video but I spotted it, then I needed a few tries to screen shot it


----------



## plastic-fish

Nicole Scherzinger in Italy


----------



## Meta

Christine Lagarde with Hermes 90cm silks. T'was a fun exercise for me to look through her Instagram feed and name the silks! 

Magic Kelly


La Legende du Poisson


Cache Cache Fleuri


Ciels Byzantins
	

		
			
		

		
	




Animapolis


----------



## cerlan




----------



## cerlan




----------



## GoStanford

Here's another view of Animapolis on Christine Lagarde; copied from the New York Times.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laura Dern. Looks like the F/W 2019 mini lindy?


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Laura Dern. Looks like the F/W 2019 mini lindy?
> View attachment 4489088



what?? How did she get it so early??


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yoshi1296 said:


> what?? How did she get it so early??


Cuz she's a movie star


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Cuz she's a movie star



I thought hermes doesn't do publicity/free bags to celebs?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yoshi1296 said:


> I thought hermes doesn't do publicity/free bags to celebs?


Could be on loan, or maybe through a publicist or something? She obviously has a connection. And the bag is sooo cute. I think it'll be a huge hit. I already want this color.


----------



## Julide

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Laura Dern. Looks like the F/W 2019 mini lindy?
> View attachment 4489088


What is she doing with Bradley Cooper?The lindy is nice!!


----------



## duna

Julide said:


> *What is she doing with Bradley Cooper?*The lindy is nice!!



That's what I want to know too.....oh, and I'm not a fan of the Lindy in any size!


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Laura Dern. Looks like the F/W 2019 mini lindy?
> View attachment 4489088


I’ve never been a fan of the Lindy, but that’s so cute! 
I love it


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Julide said:


> What is she doing with Bradley Cooper?The lindy is nice!!


Apparently they were talking about doing a film together.


----------



## cerlan




----------



## BagsNBaguettes

cerlan said:


> View attachment 4492346




If it were socially acceptable, I'd wear a diamond tiara everywhere. Grocery shopping, swimming in the pool a la Liz Taylor...shoot, you'd see me cleaning the bathroom in one


----------



## Julide

BagsNBaguettes said:


> If it were socially acceptable, I'd wear a diamond tiara everywhere. Grocery shopping, swimming in the pool a la Liz Taylor...shoot, you'd see me cleaning the bathroom in one


----------



## Yoshi1296

cerlan said:


> View attachment 4492346



what the hell lol


----------



## LuckyBitch

Yoshi1296 said:


> what the hell lol


She looks like she's just fallen out of a christmas tree.... The bag's delicious though.


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Aerin Lauder and her Kelly


----------



## Lisa-SH

Pink*Petunia said:


> Aerin Lauder and her Kelly


Met her once in her book signing event in Toronto two years ago, very nice lady and elegant.


----------



## Rouge H

Love the office❤️


----------



## Ryan

No photo, but I saw Laura Dern at Barneys in NYC today. How did I recognize her? Her mini Lindy!


----------



## Meta

Olivia Wilde at San Francisco International Film Festival wearing Jungle Love dress


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Olivia Wilde at San Francisco International Film Festival wearing Jungle Love dress
> View attachment 4500518



Suits her so well!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Here's J.Lo with a croc Birkin and some... errr... boots? 
Source: https://www.gofugyourself.com/photo...nnifer-lopez-greeted-by-fans-outside-of-trl-6


----------



## lulilu

^^^aren't they from Rihanna's fashion line last year?  Not a great look imo.


----------



## Yoshi1296

lulilu said:


> ^^^aren't they from Rihanna's fashion line last year?  Not a great look imo.



This is an older picture, they're Versace.


----------



## cerlan




----------



## baggirl1986

TammyPrincess77 said:


> I’ve never been a fan of the Lindy, but that’s so cute!
> I love it


This  size is great on Lindy, I am very into mini bags


----------



## xiaoxiao

Cannot be casual-er than this with a black croc Birkin! We should all carry ours whenever we like!


----------



## duna

^^^ Love the croc Birkin, the lady....not so much

Croc is supposed to be a casual leather, I don't know why it's considered formal ....I don't have a croc Birkin or any croc bag for that matter, but if I had I would wear it with jeans and T's every day! Like Boxcalf, the more it's used the better it looks!


----------



## Julide

duna said:


> ^^^ Love the croc Birkin, the lady....not so much
> 
> Croc is supposed to be a casual leather, I don't know why it's considered formal ....I don't have a croc Birkin or any croc bag for that matter, but if I had I would wear it with jeans and T's every day! Like Boxcalf, the more it's used the better it looks!


I would love a croc lindy to wear with jeans!


----------



## Monceau

duna said:


> ^^^ Love the croc Birkin, the lady....not so much
> 
> Croc is supposed to be a casual leather, I don't know why it's considered formal ....I don't have a croc Birkin or any croc bag for that matter, but if I had I would wear it with jeans and T's every day! Like Boxcalf, the more it's used the better it looks!



I totally agree, croc  is totally daytime-casual (although the look above seems too casual -overexposed-  to me). Traditionally, croc and leather were considered daytime materials, with fabric bags and shoes for eveningwear. I’m not sure when or why this changed, but I still go by the old standard.


----------



## KittyKat65

Who is that?!  That look is awful!


----------



## Txoceangirl

KittyKat65 said:


> Who is that?!  That look is awful!


Wendy Williams


----------



## Purseloco

KittyKat65 said:


> Who is that?!  That look is awful!


I think her bag is beautiful.


----------



## duna

Txoceangirl said:


> Wendy Williams



Who is Wendy Williams? I've never heard of her....


----------



## Purseloco

duna said:


> Who is Wendy Williams? I've never heard of her....


I believe she is a talk show host.


----------



## cerlan

Her B is just barely in the pic, but it’s there!


----------



## Phiona88

cerlan said:


> View attachment 4510008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her B is just barely in the pic, but it’s there!



I got totally distracted by her doggie


----------



## Rouge H

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## cerlan

Isaac Mizrahi for QVC. I like the personalization of the Bolide with his initials. The full video is on YouTube.


----------



## Julide

cerlan said:


> Isaac Mizrahi for QVC. I like the personalization of the Bolide with his initials. The full video is on YouTube.
> 
> View attachment 4512715


Thank you for sharing this! What size is his bolide?


----------



## cerlan

Julide said:


> Thank you for sharing this! What size is his bolide?


You are welcome.
He doesn’t say what size. He just says that it’s from Hermés and that he has several of them because they’re the perfect shape and has a zipper. Here’s a link to the video. 
I love how the bag sort of puddles when he opens it.


----------



## StaceyLyn

Julide said:


> Thank you for sharing this! What size is his bolide?





cerlan said:


> You are welcome.
> He doesn’t say what size. He just says that it’s from Hermés and that he has several of them because they’re the perfect shape and has a zipper. Here’s a link to the video.
> I love how the bag sort of puddles when he opens it.



It looks like a very slouchy 47.  I have two of them in this size.  Great for travel.  Bit big / heavy for everyday use but it looks like Isaac uses it instead of a backpack.


----------



## Purseloco

cerlan said:


> You are welcome.
> He doesn’t say what size. He just says that it’s from Hermés and that he has several of them because they’re the perfect shape and has a zipper. Here’s a link to the video.
> I love how the bag sort of puddles when he opens it.



How cute is he.


----------



## cerlan




----------



## Yoshi1296

cerlan said:


> View attachment 4513359



I oddly love this look! Super futuristic and edgy.


----------



## audreylita

cerlan said:


> You are welcome.
> He doesn’t say what size. He just says that it’s from Hermés and that he has several of them because they’re the perfect shape and has a zipper. Here’s a link to the video.
> I love how the bag sort of puddles when he opens it.



It's a bolide relax, likely swift or sikkim which are not heavy leathers, I have a relax in sikkim in a 40, I use it for every day and fill it up because it holds so much, and even then the bag is not heavy.  I love the casual unstructured look.


----------



## pretty99

audreylita said:


> It's a bolide relax, likely swift or sikkim which are not heavy leathers, I have a relax in sikkim in a 40, I use it for every day and fill it up because it holds so much, and even then the bag is not heavy.  I love the casual unstructured look.


hmmm, i don't think bolide relax have the circle thing on top. My guess it's just a well loved regular bolide 47


----------



## Rouge H

pretty99 said:


> hmmm, i don't think bolide relax have the circle thing on top. My guess it's just a well loved regular bolide 47



You’re correct-a Bolide 47


----------



## xiaoxiao

This showed up on my IG feed. Stunning croc kelly:


----------



## audreylita

pretty99 said:


> hmmm, i don't think bolide relax have the circle thing on top. My guess it's just a well loved regular bolide 47


Ah you're right.  Just looked at my bolides and never realized that.  Great observation, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Julide

xiaoxiao said:


> This showed up on my IG feed. Stunning croc kelly:


Croc on water.


----------



## chessmont

Txoceangirl said:


> Wendy Williams


Oh my goodness, I don't think she is of the age or thinness (she looks great in her skin and body, though, a lot of confidence!) to be wearing Daisy Dukes!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Julide said:


> Croc on water.


----------



## xiaoxiao

chessmont said:


> Oh my goodness, I don't think she is of the age or thinness (she looks great in her skin and body, though, a lot of confidence!) to be wearing Daisy Dukes!



I am torn about this too! I hear you about dressing one’s age, and I cringe myself when I see 50 something year old ladies dress like in their high school daughters (hellllllo mean girls). At the same time, I’m like heck yeah you go girl.  life is complicated. Sigh.


----------



## cerlan

I like the bright pink color.


----------



## Phiona88

Katy Perry


----------



## OneMoreDay

Grace Kelly. Lovely as always. Credit to clovis.sangrail.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Madame Figaro shared this picture for Madonna's birthday.


----------



## lxrac

Can someone please ID this Kelly bag of Irina Shayk?   Color, size etc etc. Thanks


----------



## OneMoreDay

lxrac said:


> Can someone please ID this Kelly bag of Irina Shayk?   Color, size etc etc. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4518111
> View attachment 4518110


Definitely black with GHW. Probably an Epsom based on other pictures I've seen (it lacks the smooth, glossiness that Box has). Irina is really tall, so I'd say it's more likely a 32cm.


----------



## 1gunro

OneMoreDay said:


> Madame Figaro shared this picture for Madonna's birthday.
> View attachment 4518056



Love this photo of Madge, she looks great. But her B on the ground??!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

OneMoreDay said:


> Grace Kelly. Lovely as always. Credit to clovis.sangrail.
> View attachment 4518033


I love Grace Kelly but does anyone know what the bag is? The handle doesn’t look like a Kelly, at least not the current version. There is a bit of leather strap between the bag and the ring that attaches it to the handle and it appears wider I think although hard to tell!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tonimichelle said:


> I love Grace Kelly but does anyone know what the bag is? The handle doesn’t look like a Kelly, at least not the current version. There is a bit of leather strap between the bag and the ring that attaches it to the handle and it appears wider I think although hard to tell!


The picture is from her trip to Jamaica in 1967, if that helps any vintage H enthusiasts. From a different angle:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kate Moss.


----------



## MommyDaze

Nice gym bag... 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...piV1kOJkInFJOqbPkdvT1GKI7DNTER9Ki3sZzEERsPuzQ


----------



## Rouge H

Tonimichelle said:


> I love Grace Kelly but does anyone know what the bag is? The handle doesn’t look like a Kelly, at least not the current version. There is a bit of leather strap between the bag and the ring that attaches it to the handle and it appears wider I think although hard to tell!



Older Kelly’s handles were not as rigid as today’s. Wider and more pliable.  Both my vintage circa 1950’s and 1960’s have the original handles and do differ from the current version.


----------



## Julide

MommyDaze said:


> Nice gym bag...
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...piV1kOJkInFJOqbPkdvT1GKI7DNTER9Ki3sZzEERsPuzQ
> 
> 
> View attachment 4520958
> View attachment 4520959



And engagement ring! Wow! Posh gym!


----------



## cerlan




----------



## cerlan

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Rouge H

Such a classic look.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4524995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classic look.



@maria28 look!!!


----------



## maria28

xiaoxiao said:


> @maria28 look!!!


Gorgeous


----------



## audreylita




----------



## etoupebirkin

She carrying a 35! Big bags are coming back!!!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4524995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classic look.


They both look amazing!  Perfectly executed classic, chic looks.


----------



## Lilikay

audreylita said:


> View attachment 4527287



This Kelly, the color, the size, the outfits...it’s killing me! I would never buy this bag but how come she looks so fab and chic?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> She carrying a 35! Big bags are coming back!!!


Uhhhhh I wouldn't go *that *far. hahahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MommyDaze said:


> Nice gym bag...
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...piV1kOJkInFJOqbPkdvT1GKI7DNTER9Ki3sZzEERsPuzQ
> 
> 
> View attachment 4520958
> View attachment 4520959


She slays me... ahhhhhh


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> Uhhhhh I wouldn't go *that *far. hahahaha


We agree to disagree.


----------



## Mali_

etoupebirkin said:


> She carrying a 35! Big bags are coming back!!!


I’m not sure they ever went away...especially for NYers. I think it’s been determined that the B35 is the preferred B for women in NY, especially if you’re (still) working. She’s a NYer. 

I love her, but I call my B30 my retirement bag. LOL.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Mali_ said:


> I’m not sure they ever went away...especially for NYers. I think it’s been determined that the B35 is the preferred B for women in NY, especially if you’re (still) working. She’s a NYer.
> 
> I love her, but I call my B30 my retirement bag. LOL.



It’s so true.... and it also depends on how one commutes too! When a Birkin is closed, it can’t be filled all the way to the top like the way it could when it’s not. So if one takes public transportations and want to have the security of a closed top, one cannot overstuff the bag. Of course if one mainly gets driven around, having an open top is an non-issue. 

My mom used to carry big bags too back in the days, and now her bags are getting smaller simply because she doesn’t have much to carry, even though I think she looks better with bigger bags, just like me!


----------



## ladysarah

cerlan said:


> View attachment 4522119


Can anyone identify the Kelly size?


----------



## Yoshi1296

ladysarah said:


> Can anyone identify the Kelly size?



I think its the mini kelly!


----------



## OneMoreDay

etoupebirkin said:


> She carrying a 35! Big bags are coming back!!!


She's pretty tall so she can pull it off. She always struck me as someone who wasn't into the smaller sizes. Maybe a K32 at most, or a B30.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jennifer Morrison currently redecorating her home.


I've loved her since House M.D.  I need to watch Euphoria. She directed the third episode, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Phiona88

Francesca Allen. Interesting way of styling the Mini K.


----------



## Phiona88

Katy Perry. Her poodle is cute.


----------



## Phiona88

Kyle Richards. That’s quite an outfit!


----------



## cerlan




----------



## LVLover

cerlan said:


> View attachment 4534362



the bag!

I’m thinking this is lime.....but could be mimosa...Can anyone confirm the color??


----------



## Metalblond

Phiona88 said:


> Kyle Richards. That’s quite an outfit!


I'd be worried I'd damage my bag with the big longhorns on the belt.


----------



## cerlan

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Phiona88

Floyd Mayweather. He seems to like this reseller a lot - seen other posts where he’s been there.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cam Newton, Quarterback in NFL (American Football)


----------



## plastic-fish

Metalblond said:


> I'd be worried I'd damage my bag with the big longhorns on the belt.


Damage her bag, give herself an appendectomy, either is a possibility...haha...


----------



## Rami00

cerlan said:


> View attachment 4534362


I believe it's mimosa. Kylie Jenner revealed it on her birthday - the video is up on her IG. I wonder if they all share bags...


----------



## LVLover

Rami00 said:


> I believe it's mimosa. Kylie Jenner revealed it on her birthday - the video is up on her IG. I wonder if they all share bags...



I don’t see it on her IG- is it an insta story? Maybe she took it down?


----------



## Rami00

LVLover said:


> I don’t see it on her IG- is it an insta story? Maybe she took it down?


Check out her August 30th post.


----------



## LVLover

Thanks! I see it now. Hmm...not sure I would ask to borrow my daughters birthday gift or that I’d lend it to her

Is mimosa only available special order?


----------



## Rami00

LVLover said:


> Thanks! I see it now. Hmm...not sure I would ask to borrow my daughters birthday gift or that I’d lend it to her
> 
> Is mimosa only available special order?


I wouldn't play the sharing game either 
My boutique received one after many many years, I was told by my SA that they have seen more himas than mimosa. If you are interested in getting one..maybe going special order route would be easier than waiting.


----------



## Rami00

Kylie Jenner


----------



## xiaoxiao

Lady boss!!!


----------



## duna

xiaoxiao said:


> Lady boss!!!



She's always been my style icon


----------



## xiaoxiao

I usually find her style a bit too flashy for my liking, but I’m digging this look!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

xiaoxiao said:


> I usually find her style a bit too flashy for my liking, but I’m digging this look!!



Who is that? Elle Macpherson?


----------



## LVLover

It’s Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Yoshi1296

LVLover said:


> It’s Jennifer Lopez



Thanks!


----------



## rachelkitty

Has anyone noticed Fat Joe's Hermes jacket on the Rihanna X Fenty show? As a scarfie, I literally gasped when I saw him wearing this season's Alice Shirley design.  I feel very nerdy knowing the artist and the name of the design right away.


----------



## Julide

rachelkitty said:


> Has anyone noticed Fat Joe's Hermes jacket on the Rihanna X Fenty show? As a scarfie, I literally gasped when I saw him wearing this season's Alice Shirley design.  I feel very nerdy knowing the artist and the name of the design right away.
> View attachment 4546043
> View attachment 4546044



Is this from the menswear? The blue cow is so very pretty!


----------



## rachelkitty

Julide said:


> Is this from the menswear? The blue cow is so very pretty!


Probably, or custom made? I’m not familiar with RTW. It’s the Mountain Zebra from Alice Shirley.


----------



## cerlan

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Caitlyn Jenner with Sophia Hutchins


----------



## Phiona88

Kim Kardashian.


----------



## LVLover

Phiona88 said:


> Kim Kardashian.



such a classy bag....(finish the thought as you wish)


----------



## Rouge H

Lisa Rinna-a Croc Birkin to yoga class


----------



## lulilu

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4550141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Rinna-a Croc Birkin to yoga class



She's so phony (like most of the HWs) that I wonder if it's even real.


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> She's so phony (like most of the HWs) that I wonder if it's even real.



Phony-as they come...I’m not a fan..


----------



## Luvhcv

lulilu said:


> She's so phony (like most of the HWs) that I wonder if it's even real.


You read my mind!!!


----------



## golconda

lulilu said:


> She's so phony (like most of the HWs) that I wonder if it's even real.


What is an HW?   Thanks.  Could not resist asking.....feel so old and stupid these days.


----------



## sf_newyorker

golconda said:


> What is an HW?   Thanks.  Could not resist asking.....feel so old and stupid these days.


As in the tv shows “Housewives” of New York, Beverly Hills, Atlanta...I only know because my sister watches one of those derivations.


----------



## Yoshi1296

golconda said:


> What is an HW?   Thanks.  Could not resist asking.....feel so old and stupid these days.



Means "housewife" because she is a cast member on the show "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" which is a reality show.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Yoshi1296 said:


> Means "housewife" because she is a cast member on the show "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" which is a reality show.


We responded the same time lol!


----------



## Phiona88

Jeffree Star


----------



## Yoshi1296

sf_newyorker said:


> We responded the same time lol!



haha twinsies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> She's so phony (like most of the HWs) that I wonder if it's even real.


You meant the bag or the trout lips? 

TBH, the excess amount of plastic surgery in this thread has always been very off putting and a distraction from H goodies for me!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Phiona88 said:


> Jeffree Star



Who is this? Is she a TV/movie star or it's because her name is "star" for her to qualify in this thread? 

On second thought, I don't want or need to know...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Phiona88 said:


> Kim Kardashian.


Yikes! People from The Matrix called that they wanted their costume back!


----------



## TC1

chicinthecity777 said:


> Who is this? Is she a TV/movie star or it's because her name is "star" for her to qualify in this thread?
> 
> On second thought, I don't want or need to know...


HE is a celebrity you-tuber and make up artist. Well, they identify as androgynous.


----------



## GoldFish8

chicinthecity777 said:


> Who is this? Is she a TV/movie star or it's because her name is "star" for her to qualify in this thread?
> 
> On second thought, I don't want or need to know...


They have the most amazing collection of birkins. Definitely look them up on Google or Instagram. Lots of eye candy for the Hermès lover.


----------



## Yoshi1296

chicinthecity777 said:


> Who is this? Is she a TV/movie star or it's because her name is "star" for her to qualify in this thread?
> 
> On second thought, I don't want or need to know...



He's Jeffree Star. His name is legally changed to star. He is a beauty guru on Youtube and has his own makeup brand called Jeffree Star Cosmetics and if youre looking for AMAZING liquid lipsticks I'd say go for his. But honestly all his products are actually pretty amazing. I love his skin frost highlighters too. 

He also is an avid birkin collector and has an amazing collection overall.


----------



## dooneybaby

xiaoxiao said:


> Lady boss!!!


Love this look!


----------



## dooneybaby

xiaoxiao said:


> I usually find her style a bit too flashy for my liking, but I’m digging this look!!


Who is this? I can't see her face!


----------



## xiaoxiao

dooneybaby said:


> Who is this? I can't see her face!



J Lo!


----------



## duna

Phiona88 said:


> Jeffree Star




Wait a minute...so this is a guy?!?!


----------



## Rami00

Phiona88 said:


> Jeffree Star



Gosh, I love him and what a collection he has!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

duna said:


> Wait a minute...so this is a guy?!?!



Yes



Rami00 said:


> Gosh, I love him and what a collection he has!!



Me too!!


----------



## frou frou

We need a thread ‘ Academics wearing Hermès’ ; it could also include politicians.
I know I shouldn’t be here if I don’t like what I see , but I’m an optimist .


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yoshi1296 said:


> He's Jeffree Star. His name is legally changed to star. He is a beauty guru on Youtube and has his own makeup brand called Jeffree Star Cosmetics and if youre looking for AMAZING liquid lipsticks I'd say go for his. But honestly all his products are actually pretty amazing. I love his skin frost highlighters too.
> 
> He also is an avid birkin collector and has an amazing collection overall.





TC1 said:


> HE is a celebrity you-tuber and make up artist. Well, they identify as androgynous.





GoldFish8 said:


> They have the most amazing collection of birkins. Definitely look them up on Google or Instagram. Lots of eye candy for the Hermès lover.


Thanks but my question was rhetorical.


----------



## chicinthecity777

frou frou said:


> We need a thread ‘ Academics wearing Hermès’ ; it could also include politicians.
> I know I shouldn’t be here if I don’t like what I see , but I’m an optimist .


I much prefer the wildlife thread to this. Jeez... I was really bored yesterday!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

GoldFish8 said:


> They have the most amazing collection of birkins. Definitely look them up on Google or Instagram. Lots of eye candy for the Hermès lover.



Quite a few of his bags are, ahem, 'Canal Street Specials'. Somebody on the BeautyGuruChatter subReddit dug that info up.



Rami00 said:


> Gosh, I love him and what a collection he has!!





Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!



You wouldn't, if you knew how racist, misogynistic, sexually predatory and horrendous he is. All of his dirt has been spilled on the aformentioned subReddit.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Quite a few of his bags are, ahem, 'Canal Street Specials'. Somebody on the BeautyGuruChatter subReddit dug that info up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't, if you knew how racist, misogynistic, sexually predatory and horrendous he is. All of his dirt has been spilled on the aformentioned subReddit.



Oh dear I didn't know that. I knew he had some issues in the past but I didn't look too much into it


----------



## Phiona88

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Quite a few of his bags are, ahem, 'Canal Street Specials'. Somebody on the BeautyGuruChatter subReddit dug that info up.



I tried looking for more info about this but can’t seem to find anything. If it’s true, that’d be a shame...


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Phiona88 said:


> I tried looking for more info about this but can’t seem to find anything. If it’s true, that’d be a shame...






This is current as of April...he's had a few more 'incidents' since then.


----------



## snibor

Hoping this thread can get back on topic.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagsNBaguettes said:


> This is current as of April...he's had a few more 'incidents' since then.




Wow I didn't know 90% of this but I'm pretty surprised and disappointed. 

Also yes let's get back to topic.


----------



## abg12

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4550141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Rinna-a Croc Birkin to yoga class


I thought last season she just got her first Hermes bag. How was she suddenly offered a croc Birkin? Especially in Beverly Hills


----------



## Julide

BagsNBaguettes said:


> This is current as of April...he's had a few more 'incidents' since then.




Gee, I wish you could have provided a little bit more information. 



I apologize, I just could not help myself. Wow, is really all I can say. Sorry for being off topic.


----------



## Phiona88

BagsNBaguettes said:


> This is current as of April...he's had a few more 'incidents' since then.




Info overload! But nothing about fake bag accusations which was what was more relevant to this thread.



Julide said:


> Gee, I wish you could have provided a little bit more information.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize, I just could not help myself. Wow, is really all I can say. Sorry for being off topic.



Lol, me too. But I'll refrain from posting pics of Jeffree Star's H collection in the future since the forum is so divided about them.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Throwback by Michael Coste. The goddess Sophia Loren and her Sac Mallete in the Pan Am press room at the airport in the 60s. The date says 1961 but I'm pretty sure the airport wasn't renamed JFK yet because JFK died in 1963.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Another classic throwback by Mr. Coste. Audrey Hepburn in the 60's. Even in the back of the car and only visible from the waist up, she was so chic.


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Another classic throwback by Mr. Coste. Audrey Hepburn in the 60's. Even in the back of the car and only visible from the waist up, she was so chic.
> View attachment 4559301



I died!!!  tres chic!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

OneMoreDay said:


> Throwback by Michael Coste. The goddess Sophia Loren and her Sac Mallete in the Pan Am press room at the airport in the 60s. The date says 1961 but I'm pretty sure the airport wasn't renamed JFK yet because JFK died in 1963.
> View attachment 4557158


Wow she was beyond stunning


----------



## audreylita

OneMoreDay said:


> Throwback by Michael Coste. The goddess Sophia Loren and her Sac Mallete in the Pan Am press room at the airport in the 60s. The date says 1961 but I'm pretty sure the airport wasn't renamed JFK yet because JFK died in 1963.
> View attachment 4557158


It was Idlewild Airport before being renamed JFK.


----------



## xiaoxiao

What a stunning young lady!!! PS: don’t know who she is but whoever she is, I’m sure she looks amazing in whatever she wears (especially with that cute little dog! )


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Aerin Lauder and a gorgeous croc Kelly


----------



## Phiona88

Alex Rivière. I love her style.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Supermodel Iman working with Zac Posen on a new project.


----------



## veeleigh

Looks like a CSGM or a maxi scarf?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma.


----------



## cerlan

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## aizawamegamill

I really think this thread should be a sticky one that anyone can find on the first page.  And so is that socialite one as well.  Please make it easier for us to find this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## Yoshi1296

aizawamegamill said:


> I really think this thread should be a sticky one that anyone can find on the first page.  And so is that socialite one as well.  Please make it easier for us to find this thread.  Thank you.



I second this! I love this thread but it is kinda hard to find. And considering other sub forums have them stickied on top it would make sense to do the same here.


----------



## doni

OneMoreDay said:


> Throwback by Michael Coste. The goddess Sophia Loren and her Sac Mallete in the Pan Am press room at the airport in the 60s. The date says 1961 but I'm pretty sure the airport wasn't renamed JFK yet because JFK died in 1963.
> View attachment 4557158


When travelling by plane was a glamorous affair!


----------



## dooneybaby

Edited PT

. Ina is an Hermes lover, but usually carries a Bolide.


----------



## HeatherZE

dooneybaby said:


> It looks like it's a Birkin. Ina is an Hermes lover, but usually carries a Bolide.


Ina is my spirit animal.


----------



## Meta

Princess Haya of Jordan


----------



## GoStanford

Hermes scarf sighting during today's House Intelligence Committee testimony.  Photographs, credits, and text from the Washington Post.





Edited to add: Text is by the Post Fashion Critic, Robin Givhan.


----------



## periogirl28

GoStanford said:


> Hermes scarf sighting during today's House Intelligence Committee testimony.  Photographs, credits, and text from the Washington Post.
> View attachment 4592158
> 
> View attachment 4592159
> View attachment 4592160
> 
> Edited to add: Text is by the Post Fashion Critic, Robin Givhan.


That’s making a statement with one’s wardrobe indeed. Just like the Queen.


----------



## Chagall

lulilu said:


> She's so phony (like most of the HWs) that I wonder if it's even real.


Well her lips are phony for sure.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Victoria Beckham with her Violine Ostrich Birkin 30 PHW. Thank the lord she’s using her gorgeous bags again!


----------



## DrTr

I LOVE seeing serious talented substantial accomplished women in Hermes.  US Ambassador Marie Yovanovitch testifying in DC yesterday. Look at that Hermes scarf!!!  Diplomats are so nuanced, but her scarf speaks volumes.  And what a great way to speak without saying a word!!!  Another reason I love Hermes silks. And her specific choice.

 Here is the description of it in WaPo.

“In addition to her jewelry, Yovanovitch was also wearing an oversize scarf draped around her neck. It wasn’t tied. It wasn’t prim. The scarf was like a silken billboard. The eye was drawn to the gold, military references in its formal design. The scarf appeared to be a “grand uniforme” design by Joachim Metz for Hermès. In the center of a red border, there are eagles and crowns and references to sabers. It’s not a ghoulish or overtly violent pattern. It’s a stately declaration of military might, of a willingness to fight for one’s honor and the importance of respected traditions.”




PS Christine LaGuarde is another of my favorites, she rocks scarves, Birkins, Kelly’s and Bolide’s.


----------



## xiaoxiao

She looked amazing here.


----------



## momoc

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Victoria Beckham with her Violine Ostrich Birkin 30 PHW. Thank the lord she’s using her gorgeous bags again!



I’m just super happy that she’s not wearing those over long pants type of look for once...love the color choices here too.


----------



## nymeria

GoStanford said:


> Hermes scarf sighting during today's House Intelligence Committee testimony.  Photographs, credits, and text from the Washington Post.
> View attachment 4592158
> 
> View attachment 4592159
> View attachment 4592160
> 
> Edited to add: Text is by the Post Fashion Critic, Robin Givhan.


Yet another reason to admire that woman- class tells.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

DrTr said:


> I LOVE seeing serious talented substantial accomplished women in Hermes.  US Ambassador Marie Yovanovitch testifying in DC yesterday. *Look at that Hermes scarf!!!  Diplomats are so nuanced, but her scarf speaks volumes.  And what a great way to speak without saying a word!!!  Another reason I love Hermes silks. And her specific choice.*
> 
> Here is the description of it in WaPo.
> 
> “In addition to her jewelry, Yovanovitch was also wearing an oversize scarf draped around her neck. It wasn’t tied. It wasn’t prim. The scarf was like a silken billboard. The eye was drawn to the gold, military references in its formal design. The scarf appeared to be a “grand uniforme” design by Joachim Metz for Hermès. In the center of a red border, there are eagles and crowns and references to sabers. It’s not a ghoulish or overtly violent pattern. It’s a stately declaration of military might, of a willingness to fight for one’s honor and the importance of respected traditions.”
> 
> View attachment 4592595
> 
> 
> PS Christine LaGuarde is another of my favorites, she rocks scarves, Birkins, Kelly’s and Bolide’s.



^^^ THIS! (bolded text by me)
When I saw her in the news I immediately knew her scarf was an Hermés (but didn't now the name of the design/designer). It was very appropriate for this occasion and very dignified.


----------



## DrTr

pearlsnjeans said:


> ^^^ THIS! (bolded text by me)
> When I saw her in the news I immediately knew her scarf was an Hermés (but didn't now the name of the design/designer). It was very appropriate for this occasion and very dignified.


I know - I thought Hermes! And wasn’t sure how to find out which one but WaPo did the detective work. Dignified and perfect indeed.


----------



## blakey2013

jula said:


> Khloe Kardashian heads out of the Gansevoort Hotel with her family members while heading out to celebrate her 30th birthday on Thursday (June 26) in New York City. justjared



Hi! May I know if the Birkin that she’s carrying a 35 or 40? TIA


----------



## papertiger

*Please confine all comments to the stars/PF and H items only.  

Commenting on a what a political figure wears or what their clothes/accessories/outfit signifiy does not constitute a violation of our rules  (unless it's offensive or derogatory or deliberately divisive).  However, stand alone political statements do and will be deleted including any towards each other's posts. 

Please be respectful and add members to your ignore list, even if only temporarily. This is not a place for political debate or scoring 'points' 

PT*


----------



## blakey2013

mlemee said:


> kate moss



Hi! Is Kate’s picotin size 22 or 18?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

DrTr said:


> I know - I thought Hermes! And wasn’t sure how to find out which one but WaPo did the detective work. Dignified and perfect indeed.



I think Hermes makes the best statement scarves.  It makes me giddy whenever I see a non-hollywood public figure with their H scarf or bag.
It reminded me of this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...uld-run-the-meeting-all-by-themselves.969453/


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Screenshot from the Harry Potter Cursed Child SF IG account: Shorenstein Hays’ Constance


----------



## JoeDelRey

He just purchased a 14.6 million dollar home, I highly doubt his purses are fakes 
	

		
			
		

		
	




BagsNBaguettes said:


> Quite a few of his bags are, ahem, 'Canal Street Specials'. Somebody on the BeautyGuruChatter subReddit dug that info up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't, if you knew how racist, misogynistic, sexually predatory and horrendous he is. All of his dirt has been spilled on the aformentioned subReddit.


----------



## HandbagNerd

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Victoria Beckham with her Violine Ostrich Birkin 30 PHW. Thank the lord she’s using her gorgeous bags again!


Agreed! It's been a while to see her with a bag other than her own labels. She has an amazing collection! So many exotics!


----------



## HandbagNerd

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma.
> View attachment 4568710
> View attachment 4568711
> View attachment 4568712
> View attachment 4568713
> View attachment 4568714
> View attachment 4568715
> View attachment 4568716


Miraslava Duma is my fav! Her style is amazing.


----------



## littleblackbag

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Victoria Beckham with her Violine Ostrich Birkin 30 PHW. Thank the lord she’s using her gorgeous bags again!


I'm in love with the shoes!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

JoeDelRey said:


> He just purchased a 14.6 million dollar home, I highly doubt his purses are fakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611083




He also 'purchased' that pink monstrosity he lives in at the moment, and claimed to own the mountain behind it, too- then somebody did a simple search at the local assessors website and found out not only did he not own the house (he's renting!) but the mountain that he supposedly owns is actually property of the city of Los Angeles. Thusly, I take his verbiage with a grain of salt.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Victoria Beckham with her Violine Ostrich Birkin 30 PHW. Thank the lord she’s using her gorgeous bags again!



Love the handbag! But those shoes don't look comfortable at all. Why would ladies do it to their feet? It's painful to even look at!


----------



## papertiger

*Please stay on topic *


----------



## xiaoxiao

The size looks good on her


----------



## Yoshi1296

xiaoxiao said:


> The size looks good on her



She actually wears it well haha!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yoshi1296 said:


> She actually wears it well haha!



I thought so too.


----------



## Postyco

Oops sorry just saw the people on this thread do NOT like jeffree star


----------



## xiaoxiao

she looks so good here, glad to see she’s feeling better!


----------



## TankerToad

The Queen of England


----------



## xiaoxiao

Beautiful scarf... (or is it a scarf or RTW?)


----------



## 27leborse

I believe this is Folklore summer silk 140 cm from a few years ago.


----------



## xiaoxiao

27leborse said:


> I believe this is Folklore summer silk 140 cm from a few years ago.



 bummer...


----------



## MaryAndDogs

xiaoxiao said:


> The size looks good on her



I do not even know where to begin. She seems like a nice girl with two loving parents, who simply are...otherwise occupied? 

Let children be children. They do not care about any of this. If they do, it is their parents who made them aware about the world of branding and fashion at an age, at which they should be wholly free of any concept of it.  I could excuse it in someone who maybe needs to market their kids to pay the rent, put food on the table and generally make ends meet. Some families have very little choice in their lives. 

But this girl"s parents? She's brand aware customer at the ripe age of seven? Or eight? And what exactly does an 8 year old need to carry in such a handbag? Her parents oversized ambitions, which always need to be fed with "more"? At that age the kids around here are busy with crafts and arts and learning music and hiking (this being Germany ) and walking their little siblings to school in the city all by themselves. They are learning the art of being and independence, not just "owning" and entitlement.  

She"s a lovely little girl but her "parents" are really something else entirely. Not much parenting being done there that I can see. Of course, it is just my opinion so please feel free to disagree.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just think that North was in her mom's closet and just chose a bag she liked and that matched her outfit. I highly doubt she was aware of the fact that its a Birkin. And since they're so rich and have so many, I don't think Kim or Kanye really cared about which bag she chose.


----------



## xiaoxiao

MaryAndDogs said:


> I do not even know where to begin. She seems like a nice girl with two loving parents, who simply are...otherwise occupied?
> 
> Let children be children. They do not care about any of this. If they do, it is their parents who made them aware about the world of branding and fashion at an age, at which they should be wholly free of any concept of it.  I could excuse it in someone who maybe needs to market their kids to pay the rent, put food on the table and generally make ends meet. Some families have very little choice in their lives.
> 
> But this girl"s parents? She's brand aware customer at the ripe age of seven? Or eight? And what exactly does an 8 year old need to carry in such a handbag? Her parents oversized ambitions, which always need to be fed with "more"? At that age the kids around here are busy with crafts and arts and learning music and hiking (this being Germany ) and walking their little siblings to school in the city all by themselves. They are learning the art of being and independence, not just "owning" and entitlement.
> 
> She"s a lovely little girl but her "parents" are really something else entirely. Not much parenting being done there that I can see. Of course, it is just my opinion so please feel free to disagree.



I hear you @MaryAndDogs  I just didn’t want to opine on any of that since it’s OT and thought the b size looks proportional on her tiny size that’s all.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just think that North was in her mom's closet and just chose a bag she liked and that matched her outfit. I highly doubt she was aware of the fact that its a Birkin. And since they're so rich and have so many, I don't think Kim or Kanye really cared about which bag she chose.



Do you really think that? 

I have just watched a highly disturbing video of a 22 month old baby (Stormi!) asking about a Birkin. In the same family. Seriously? How does a 22 month old even pronounce a "Birkin"? Much less has a concept of what it is? 

I seem to recall babies of that age asking for ponies, dogs, dolls etc. 

Wow, how the world has changed. Or maybe not the world but certain influential people in it. What do you think is the quality of the imprint they have on our lives and the lives of their innocent kids? What will those kids take away from this experience and give to the rest of the world later? Huh?  

And what exactly is this people' influence based on? Their excellent parenting skills?

I rarely get rilled up but seeing such little kids (7! or 8?) touting possessions of their parents, who make their career to sing about Jesus (of all people!) kind of got me going. Perhaps the next album could be called "Hipocrisy".


----------



## etoupebirkin

I love this thread and seeing stars rocking their Hermes.
That being said, I don’t feel we should post children under the age of 12 or 13. Even though their parents post pics. Somehow it just feels wrong and exploitative.


----------



## Yoshi1296

MaryAndDogs said:


> Do you really think that?
> 
> I have just watched a highly disturbing video of a 22 month old baby (Stormi!) asking about a Birkin. In the same family. Seriously? How does a 22 month old even pronounce a "Birkin"? Much less has a concept of what it is?
> 
> I seem to recall babies of that age asking for ponies, dogs, dolls etc.
> 
> Wow, how the world has changed. Or maybe not the world but certain influential people in it. What do you think is the quality of the imprint they have on our lives and the lives of their innocent kids? What will those kids take away from this experience and give to the rest of the world later? Huh?
> 
> And what exactly is this people' influence based on? Their excellent parenting skills?
> 
> I rarely get rilled up but seeing such little kids (7! or 8?) touting possessions of their parents, who make their career to sing about Jesus (of all people!) kind of got me going. Perhaps the next album could be called "Hipocrisy".



I do think that because that was the case for me. I used a Gucci makeup bag as a pencil case for most of my elementary school days up until now (still use it lol). It was my Mom's and I had no idea what Gucci was, she wasn't using it, so she just gave it to me since I liked it. I take care of my things A LOT and definitely know the value of these items, hence why I'm on TPF and am an avid lover of handbags and SLGs like the rest of us, we all start somewhere!

I did see that video of Kylie's baby, while she may know what a birkin is and can pronounce the word and associate it to something (the birkin bags her family carries) I don't think that is a sign of anything serious. She is simply picking up the language she hears from others around her and recognizing certain items. Cars are thousands of dollars, and so are ponies, yet that appears to be justified when kids express desire for them, why is a birkin any different?

As for Kanye's musical taste nowadays, I'm with you on that, and have no idea what's going on in his head lol


----------



## Swanky

Let’s get back to topic please


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MaryAndDogs said:


> _Do you really think that? _


Wow. Just wow.  c h i l l o u t


----------



## xiaoxiao

etoupebirkin said:


> I love this thread and seeing stars rocking their Hermes.
> That being said, I don’t feel we should post children under the age of 12 or 13. Even though their parents post pics. Somehow it just feels wrong and exploitative.


I am really sorry. It was my fault. I didn’t get it from their parents pix, I got it from a public website (nypost is my vice lately) and I didn’t mean to offend anyone, or raise any controversy. It was simply a published picture. It meant no harm to the child. I feel terrible. @Mods please delete should you see fit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiaoxiao said:


> I am really sorry. It was my fault. I didn’t get it from their parents pix, I got it from a public website (nypost is my vice lately) and I didn’t mean to offend anyone, or raise any controversy. It was simply a published picture. It meant no harm to the child. I feel terrible. @Mods please delete should you see fit.


My intent was never to criticize anyone. It was really meant for us to be mindful in our future posts on this thread.


----------



## pursecrzy

https://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/latest/a30473242/queen-elizabeth-dog-
[URL='https://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/latest/a30473242/queen-elizabeth-dog-driving-sandringham/']sandringham/


	

		
			
		

		
	
 [/URL]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.





xiaoxiao said:


> The size looks good on her



This is obnoxious.  JMO.  (but I’m right).


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Nancy


----------



## baggirl1986

xiaoxiao said:


> The size looks good on her


this is insane


----------



## baggirl1986

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Victoria Beckham with her Violine Ostrich Birkin 30 PHW. Thank the lord she’s using her gorgeous bags again!


Oh I missed her with a B


----------



## TankerToad

Nothing as wonderful as a useful and loved Birkin 35


----------



## LVLover

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...***-towers-parents-head-Mar-Lago-weekend.html

love the lavender purple/Bordeaux color combo...reminds me of good’ol days at j.crew!


----------



## pursecrzy

What colour is Melania’s Birkin?


----------



## Serva1

pursecrzy said:


> What colour is Melania’s Birkin?



My first thought was raisin, if it’s supposed to match with her boots, which she often does, but then I found another pic from your link and the bag is definitely more purple. Iris?


----------



## pursecrzy

Serva1 said:


> My first thought was raisin, if it’s supposed to match with her boots, which she often does, but then I found another pic from your link and the bag is definitely more purple. Iris?



in the first pic I thought it might be Prune.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Victoria Beckham


----------



## lulilu

Who says big bags aren't back?


----------



## GoldFish8

lulilu said:


> View attachment 4643337
> 
> 
> Who says big bags aren't back?


Love that on her. I think JLO is one of the best examples of someone who can rock a big bag well!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Victoria Beckham
> View attachment 4643245


She must have fantastic balance. Look at those shoes!!!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## Purseloco

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4658337


She looks great!


----------



## Rouge H

George Hamilton & Wife


----------



## Julide

Rouge H said:


> George Hamilton & Wife
> View attachment 4659041


He was a heavy tanner in his time but his skin looks amazing! For a sun worshiper.  I was expecting something else.


----------



## Rouge H

Julide said:


> He was a heavy tanner in his time but his skin looks amazing! For a sun worshiper.  I was expecting something else.



I know his eyes look a little wonkie  but does look good. I remember him in Where the boys are....


----------



## sf_newyorker

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4658337


Love this - makes me want to break out my Evelynes for use again.


----------



## hers4eva

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4658337



Adorable 



Rouge H said:


> George Hamilton & Wife
> View attachment 4659041



Beautiful Bolide and George looks great


----------



## StaceyLyn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Victoria Beckham
> View attachment 4643245


I wonder if the spat of photos we're seeing of her carrying H bags were taken recently.  It's interesting since we all know she's got a phenomenal H collection which disappeared from view when she launched her own line of bags.  Perhaps the rumours that her fashion line is in trouble are true...if I were an investor, I'd see her H bags as a sign that she's given up on her own line.


----------



## aizawamegamill

StaceyLyn said:


> I wonder if the spat of photos we're seeing of her carrying H bags were taken recently.  It's interesting since we all know she's got a phenomenal H collection which disappeared from view when she launched her own line of bags.  Perhaps the rumours that her fashion line is in trouble are true...if I were an investor, I'd see her H bags as a sign that she's given up on her own line.



I totally agree.  She is giving up her fashion line and that’s why she carries H bags again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Diane Kruger


----------



## ladyd14

Katy Perry


----------



## plastic-fish

Looks like a Birkin to me...  Katie Holmes.


----------



## ladyd14

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## duna

plastic-fish said:


> Looks like a Birkin to me...  Katie Holmes.
> 
> View attachment 4688793



It's a HAC.


----------



## aizawamegamill

This thread should be one of the sticky thread


----------



## windandfire

Winterbaby said:


> Exactly. she always looks so dirty.


Yeap!


----------



## windandfire

Madam Bijoux said:


> That poor Birkin looks like it's going to explode.


And it is a bit overworked as well as about to explode. Yikes!


----------



## Purseloco

frou frou said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this 60yr old woman looks confident and sensational?
> She has a perfect  shape and hasn't messed around with her face too much,  I hate that puffed up look that so many aspire to with fillers , fat injections etc to hide the normal loss  of facial volume concurrent with ageing. People don't criticise the  bigger women: so slim is OK too !!
> Rant over
> 
> You can see where I'm coming from LOL ...


You are not the only one. I think she looks fabulous as well. I love her dress and boots. I am 59 and have no intention of changing what aging is doing to me. She looks like a very confident and beautiful woman, as well as successful. I think it is all how you carry yourself.


----------



## Karenska

duna said:


> I agree 100%! And, call me a prude, but I cannot stand all these boobs showing and these plunging neck lines, it's sooo vulgar!


Hello, All. I think both LL and KK dress truly trashy - cannot stand their in your face style. And yes, they look dirty and in the pix of LL, really slovenly. That H toile bag looks awful.


----------



## windandfire

Ditto, ditto, so absolutely crude and classless. I cannot understand the obsession with these trashy people. They were able to get money and purchase expensive items. However, class and good behavior are both not for sale.


----------



## doloresmia

Marc Jacobs in this month’s Harpers Bazaar.


----------



## nicole0612

doloresmia said:


> Marc Jacobs in this month’s Harpers Bazaar.



This bag is so perfect for him!


----------



## leong

This is an old image, but *Kristina Romanova *(dating russian real estate developer Vladislav Doronin, who was also linked to Naomi Campbell prior to their relationship) with her birkin. Look how elegant that birkin looks on her, and she's so casual! I think the black/gold hardware would look super classy with this outfit as well.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cardi B on 6/21/20


----------



## Julide

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Cardi B on 6/21/20
> 
> View attachment 4765895


Her LO is soooo adorable!!


----------



## 27leborse

Not a celebrity per se but certainly famous, would anyone else agree that this might be an Hermès L’Instruction du Roy scarf?


----------



## Julide

27leborse said:


> Not a celebrity per se but certainly famous, would anyone else agree that this might be an Hermès L’Instruction du Roy scarf?
> 
> View attachment 4766018


I think you are right about the design. Her purple lip is fabulous!!


----------



## seasounds

Nicky Hilton and husband.


----------



## seasounds

Sorry.  Don't know why it posted the picture twice.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

seasounds said:


> Sorry.  Don't know why it posted the picture twice.


Mine have all posted twice as well all across the forum, I think it's the new update, we can now delete a step in the posting process.


----------



## Croisette7

27leborse said:


> Not a celebrity per se but certainly famous, would anyone else agree that this might be an Hermès L’Instruction du Roy scarf?
> 
> View attachment 4766018


Yes, it is!


----------



## FreddieMac

Michaela Coel in British GQ - I recognize the Chaine d'Ancre but am I right in thinking the other necklace is also H?
Let me know if not and I'll edit out the pictures.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dame Siân Phillips, actress, pictured here with former husband Peter O'Toole.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The timeless Ingrid Bergman.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The lovely Audrey Hepburn had similar tastes as Bergman with the same Kelly.



According to Rareaudreyhepburn, this black leather bag was bought from Hermes in 1969.


And this bag was 'created exclusively at Audrey's request in 1956.' She had it in black, white, brown and ecru.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Grace Kelly with her namesake bag in toile.




Iconically using an H scarf as an arm sling.


Apparently she wore an H scarf in either Green Fire or Mogambo (I haven't seen Green Fire and it's been years since I last saw Mogambo).


----------



## OneMoreDay

FreddieMac said:


> Michaela Coel in British GQ - I recognize the Chaine d'Ancre but am I right in thinking the other necklace is also H?
> Let me know if not and I'll edit out the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4773705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773708


The choker is by Lanvin, the necklace by  Tilly Sveaas.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sheikha Mozah of Qatar with a matte croc Convoyeur GM. Source


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Sheikha Mozah of Qatar with a matte croc Convoyeur GM. Source



oh wow. So classy. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

OneMoreDay said:


> Sheikha Mozah of Qatar with a matte croc Convoyeur GM. Source


LOVE that bag


----------



## Love Of My Life

OneMoreDay said:


> The lovely Audrey Hepburn had similar tastes as Bergman with the same Kelly.
> View attachment 4778860
> View attachment 4778861
> 
> According to Rareaudreyhepburn, this black leather bag was bought from Hermes in 1969.
> View attachment 4778859
> 
> And this bag was 'created exclusively at Audrey's request in 1956.' She had it in black, white, brown and ecru.
> View attachment 4778858



The Audrey Hepburn Kelly bag which was up for auction (Christie's) with her initials AH was rumored to be purchased by Glenda Bailey
Matt Lauer  (reportedly)was in a bidding war against her..
The color (dark chocolate brown) & size were divine as was the  stylish pedigree who carried it...
AH epitomizes taste, class & defines the definition of style to a T...


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I love the vintage bag pics in here!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Legendary Mexican actress, Maria Felix was an important client of Hermes.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Maria Felix wearing a long, intricately detailed vest exclusively designed for her by Leila Menchari for Hermes. Credit to the Maria Felix Foundation FB page.


----------



## serene




----------



## lulilu

I love how the old stars wear their large kellys.  And I would kill for the toile one.  Such an elegant classic.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

OneMoreDay said:


> Legendary Mexican actress, Maria Felix was an important client of Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 4788670
> 
> View attachment 4788657
> 
> View attachment 4788652
> View attachment 4788651
> View attachment 4788650





OneMoreDay said:


> Maria Felix wearing a long, intricately detailed vest exclusively designed for her by Leila Menchari for Hermes. Credit to the Maria Felix Foundation FB page.
> View attachment 4788669
> View attachment 4788668
> View attachment 4788667
> 
> View attachment 4788666


Gosh! I love her style in all the shots you've shown. 
And she was incredibly beautiful too! I've never heard of her I need to google her now and check her out.


----------



## OneMoreDay

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Gosh! I love her style in all the shots you've shown.
> And she was incredibly beautiful too! I've never heard of her I need to google her now and check her out.


_La Doña_ was a singular figure, for sure. She never cared to "make it" in Hollywood even when they came knocking on her door. She knew what she wanted in life and in her career and blazed her own trail.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Grace Kelly at Orly Airport in 1961.


----------



## OneMoreDay

lulilu said:


> I love how the old stars wear their large kellys.  And I would kill for the toile one.  Such an elegant classic.


A toile treat for you.  Grace Kelly arriving at Cannes.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Catherine Deneuve.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A What's-In-My-Bag with Japanese supermodel Ai Tominaga and her Barenia Faubourg B PHW (I assume it's a size 35? She's 1.79m/5'8" tall). There's also a Bearn key case in noir. The video's pretty self-explanatory for the most part but you can turn on subtitles and enable the auto-translate to English (far from 100% accurate though).


----------



## happiness07

Lori Harvey


----------



## happiness07

yungmiami -she is a rapper from the group city girls


----------



## happiness07

Saweetie-rapper..


----------



## Yoshi1296

happiness07 said:


> yungmiami -she is a rapper from the group city girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801512
> View attachment 4801513



I LOVE City Girls!!!!


----------



## happiness07

Jayda cheaves-baby mother /to big time rapper-Lil baby.He bought her all her bags.Rightfully she is well known on her own.


----------



## TankerToad

Well.....


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> Well.....
> 
> View attachment 4805008



Speechless!


----------



## seasounds

Kate Moss


----------



## TankerToad

Drake Isn't the Only Man Who Loves Birkins
					

The world’s most coveted handbag has become a new kind of menswear grail.




					www.gq.com


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Well.....
> 
> View attachment 4805008


I cannot resist...

They did label it Vert TITien!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

https://www.scmp.com/magazines/styl...**-loves-her-hermes-birkin-so-much-it-started


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> https://www.scmp.com/magazines/styl...**-loves-her-hermes-birkin-so-much-it-started


Awwwww....link not working


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Awwwww....link not working



Yes, you’re right — it was there earlier and now it’s just gone! Tried to link again and for some reason, the article won’t load. Humph!


----------



## catsinthebag

.


----------



## carabelli888

Victoria Beckham in London


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Bravolebrities Cary Deuber and Kameron Westcott from the Real Housewives of Dallas are ladies who lunch with their Birkins!

Credit: Instagram @kameronwestcott


----------



## carabelli888

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## DrTr

LOVE powerful Senator KHarris (tpf edited out her full name - interesting as I made no political comment. I just love powerful women like her and LaGuarde and others rocking their H, especially silks and shawls!! She’s a well known public figure!!  Oh well, most know who she is )  - she rocks this Kawa Ora and I’ve seen her in it several times and I only hope she has on blue converse (HER power shoes) to match!!! Gotta love that heels and hose are SO yesterday!!


----------



## Karenska

DrTr said:


> LOVE powerful MS KHarris - she rocks this Kawa Ora and I only hope she has on blue converse (HER power shoes) to match!!!
> 
> View attachment 4881077


LOVE THIS!!!! Ms. K indeed ROCKS this scarf!!


----------



## nymeria

DrTr said:


> LOVE powerful Senator KHarris (tpf edited out her full name - interesting as I made no political comment. I just love powerful women like her and LaGuarde and others rocking their H, especially silks and shawls!! She’s a well known public figure!!  Oh well, most know who she is )  - she rocks this Kawa Ora and I’ve seen her in it several times and I only hope she has on blue converse (HER power shoes) to match!!! Gotta love that heels and hose are SO yesterday!!
> 
> View attachment 4881077


This is great! I love the stories in that scarf too. I haven't seen her wear this before- thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## momoc

DrTr said:


> LOVE powerful Senator KHarris (tpf edited out her full name - interesting as I made no political comment. I just love powerful women like her and LaGuarde and others rocking their H, especially silks and shawls!! She’s a well known public figure!!  Oh well, most know who she is )  - she rocks this Kawa Ora and I’ve seen her in it several times and I only hope she has on blue converse (HER power shoes) to match!!! Gotta love that heels and hose are SO yesterday!!
> 
> View attachment 4881077



I believe all prominent US political names have been recently added to tPF’s filter list because the rule is no politics on the forum. It of course causes confusion for posts like yours (aka just about their fashion and not political) but it was getting too much for the mods to keep up with too many reports and people were then unhappy when something was missed so they had to do a blanket rule. It’s also why one of the earlier links on this thread was not working.

Back on topic - she really rocks it!


----------



## DrTr

momoc said:


> I believe all prominent US political names have been recently added to tPF’s filter list because the rule is no politics on the forum. It of course causes confusion for posts like yours (aka just about their fashion and not political) but it was getting too much for the mods to keep up with too many reports and people were then unhappy when something was missed so they had to do a blanket rule. It’s also why one of the earlier links on this thread was not working.
> 
> Back on topic - she really rocks it!


I guess that’s changed, I posted some names earlier this year and they went through. Names are identifiers, people respond to symbolism I guess. Either way I LOVE powerful strong women that rock H so well!  Thanks.


----------



## TankerToad

Love this on her

View attachment 4892652


----------



## xiaoxiao

I died. The whole outfit.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Emmy Rossum with her B bag, and maybe shopping for one too?! Spotted in Beverly Hills 11/2/2020.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

TankerToad said:


> Love this on her
> 
> View attachment 4892652
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892660


nice


----------



## TankerToad

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 4897167


Actually I think that is her step daughters bag
(Last photo is from 2009)


----------



## Julide

TankerToad said:


> Actually I think that is her step daughters bag
> (Last photo is from 2009)
> View attachment 4897259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897261


Good eye TT! Wow!


----------



## California Dreaming

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Emmy Rossum with her B bag, and maybe shopping for one too?! Spotted in Beverly Hills 11/2/2020.
> 
> View attachment 4897128


I wore that exact same face shield poll observing in AZ today. That is not a quality item!


----------



## uhpharm01

TankerToad said:


> Actually I think that is her step daughters bag
> (Last photo is from 2009)
> View attachment 4897259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897261


maybe they each have their own purse. IDK.


----------



## Purseloco

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 4897167


What a beauty.


----------



## hers4eva

Such a stunning First Lady



uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 4897167


----------



## plastic-fish

The ever so stylish Rosie Huntington-Whiteley on her Instagram with a Constance.  Caption is simply ‘Pre Lockdown 2.0.’


----------



## TankerToad

More fun photos !!


----------



## Julide

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4898444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ever so stylish Rosie Huntington-Whiteley on her Instagram with a Constance.  Caption is simply ‘Pre Lockdown 2.0.’
> 
> View attachment 4898445


That coat is beautiful!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiaoxiao said:


> I died. The whole outfit.


Holy Moses!!! STUNNING!!!!!! Who is that in the cream???? Her coat is just amazing!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

uhpharm01 said:


> nice


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Love this on her
> 
> View attachment 4892652
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892660


Nice!!!


----------



## plastic-fish

Victoria Beckham September 23, 2020 — holy Constance Batman!


----------



## plastic-fish

Posted on Lisa Rinna’s Instagram.  Very limited edition or special order?


----------



## Rockerchic

plastic-fish said:


> Posted on Lisa Rinna’s Instagram.  Very limited edition or special order?
> View attachment 4902504


Has to be Sutton’s!


----------



## Egel

plastic-fish said:


> Posted on Lisa Rinna’s Instagram.  Very limited edition or special order?
> View attachment 4902504


It's the Birkin Faubourg and it's a limited edition. Pursbop also wrote an article about it. It's only made in 20 and so incredibly cute.


----------



## Benassi5000

kaley cuoco


----------



## Benassi5000

Kris Jenner


----------



## Benassi5000

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Benassi5000

Kylie Jenner's new closet


----------



## Benassi5000

Jinkee Pacquiao


----------



## Benassi5000

Noha Nabil


----------



## Benassi5000

Noha Nabil


----------



## Benassi5000

Noha Nabil


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Benassi5000 said:


> Kylie Jenner's new closet
> View attachment 4903858
> View attachment 4903859
> View attachment 4903860
> View attachment 4903861


thats INSANE!!! it looks like a resale shop in Tokyo ! She has a few there that I would LOVE


----------



## TankerToad

Hermès during mask wearing pandemic days - we will remember the photos as 2020


----------



## lulilu

plastic-fish said:


> Posted on Lisa Rinna’s Instagram.  Very limited edition or special order?
> View attachment 4902504





Rockerchic said:


> Has to be Sutton’s!



I swear I saw a photo of Kyle with this bag.  I wonder if she was just posing with Sutton's.


----------



## CN_loverofluxe

lulilu said:


> I swear I saw a photo of Kyle with this bag.  I wonder if she was just posing with Sutton's.



It is the new castmate's bag, her name is Crystal Kung Minkoff - she commented in the picture about how they welcomed it or something? I forget.  They must have been filming together and took pics with it? 

I'm sure Sutton also has quite the collection !!


----------



## RT1

Benassi5000 said:


> Kylie Jenner's new closet
> View attachment 4903858
> View attachment 4903859
> View attachment 4903860
> View attachment 4903861



Sorry to be blunt, but to me, this is just insanity.   
Looks more like a showroom for a sales department.

I may be in the minority here, but to see this flagrant abuse of wealth when we have homeless veterans who risked their lives for this country, I just get a bit upset.     
I've also had my fill of the entire Kardashian/Jenner clan.   

Wonder if they support any charities?


----------



## TankerToad

Little Hermès


----------



## Yoshi1296

TankerToad said:


> Little Hermès
> Bigger Hermès


 I think scout Willis' bag is not a birkin. Seems to be a counterfeit.


----------



## plastic-fish

Another with Rosie and that gorgeous Constance.  I hope she wiped that table before she placed her bag down, on it’s back.  Would hate for that box calf to have scratches from the table grime....


----------



## Benassi5000

Kourtney Kardashian

Multicolor Yellow Wood Savana Animal Leopard Skateboard


----------



## Benassi5000

Kylie Jenner
Vintage Gucci/Tom Ford shearling suede coat
Kelly 35 Teddy Shearling


----------



## Benassi5000

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Benassi5000

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Benassi5000

Kylie Jenner
Himalayan  Kelly lounge or cut


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Benassi5000 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> Multicolor Yellow Wood Savana Animal Leopard Skateboard
> 
> View attachment 4926546
> View attachment 4926548
> View attachment 4926549


Forget the skateboard, that is some pool!


----------



## lulilu

RT1 said:


> Sorry to be blunt, but to me, this is just insanity.
> Looks more like a showroom for a sales department.
> 
> I may be in the minority here, but to see this flagrant abuse of wealth when we have homeless veterans who risked their lives for this country, I just get a bit upset.
> I've also had my fill of the entire Kardashian/Jenner clan.
> 
> Wonder if they support any charities?



Whether or not the closet is OTT, I think it's unfair and unnecessary to question whether people give to charity because they flaunt their wealth.  I thought we were passed that in this forum.


----------



## RT1

lulilu said:


> Whether or not the closet is OTT, I think it's unfair and unnecessary to question whether people give to charity because they flaunt their wealth.  I thought we were passed that in this forum.


I apologize for my rudeness, if it appeared that way to you.
However, I am entitled to MHO on this matter.
And, it was a rhetorical question?


----------



## audreylita

RT1 said:


> I apologize for my rudeness, if it appeared that way to you.
> However, I am entitled to MHO on this matter.
> And, it was a rhetorical question?


A quick google search would have showed you that the answer is yes, they are charitable.  Let's try to stay on topic.


----------



## RT1

audreylita said:


> A quick google search would have showed you that the answer is yes, they are charitable.  *Let's try to stay on topic.*


I merely made a comment in my original post that contained my opinion on the subject and made a rhetorical question.
Sorry that I did not care to take the time to do a Google search on the people beforehand
And, If I'm not utterly braindead...my original post was "*on topic*."
It was @lulilu who apparently took offense and decided I said the wrong thing while we were "*on topic*."


----------



## CobaltBlu

OK, back to stars and their Hermès, please!  

Here's a blast from the past...
This one always cracked me up...


----------



## Rockerchic

CobaltBlu said:


> OK, back to stars and their Hermès, please!
> 
> Here's a blast from the past...
> This one always cracked me up...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929261


Remember we used to joke that she carried Tom in that bag.


----------



## Yoshi1296

CobaltBlu said:


> OK, back to stars and their Hermès, please!
> 
> Here's a blast from the past...
> This one always cracked me up...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929261





Rockerchic said:


> Remember we used to joke that she carried Tom in that bag.



HAHAHAHA thats incredible 

Something about this look I kind of love! It's definitely the hair


----------



## dooneybaby

Benassi5000 said:


> Kylie Jenner's new closet
> View attachment 4903858
> View attachment 4903859
> View attachment 4903860
> View attachment 4903861


I would be a happy woman if I could just live in that closet.


----------



## Benassi5000

Heidi Klum


----------



## Benassi5000

Heidi Klum


----------



## Benassi5000

Heidi Klum


----------



## Benassi5000

Hedi Klum


----------



## Benassi5000

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## Benassi5000

Lori Harvey


----------



## snibor

Benassi5000 said:


> Heidi Klum
> View attachment 4935317


I adore this color green and have been admiring this color in bags lately. But I must say that’s a lot of green.


----------



## Benassi5000

Floyd Mayweather


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

CobaltBlu said:


> OK, back to stars and their Hermès, please!
> 
> Here's a blast from the past...
> This one always cracked me up...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929261


Is there something wrong with me?? I actually LOVE this     especially the soft look of the bag and that its so huge its almost cartoon,


----------



## 27leborse

Is the carré Nancy is wearing Flânerie à Versailles? If not, mods please delete.
	

		
			
		

		
	



(courtesy of The Washington Post)


----------



## Julide

27leborse said:


> Is the carré Nancy is wearing Flânerie à Versailles? If not, mods please delete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948076
> 
> (courtesy of The Washington Post)


This is reve d’australie ( I can’t spell. Sorry)


----------



## 27leborse

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## carabelli888

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## TankerToad

JLo


----------



## heifer

Found this lovely photograph of Jane B from the 90's with Agnes Varda.


----------



## TC1

^^ LOl no wonder she said she found it heavy. That bag is packed to the gills!


----------



## Benassi5000

Dorit Kemsley


----------



## plastic-fish

The totally gorgeous Rosie Huntington-Whitely is at it again, showing supreme casual style with H.  She posted these two on IG today, saying although she’s been no where, she is showing some looks she loved but couldn’t wear.  And some think a Kelly should be used while dressed impeccably, RHW pulls off casual with hers, helps that she’s stunning. Enjoy...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

heifer said:


> Found this lovely photograph of Jane B from the 90's with Agnes Varda.


I must say I'm a bit obsessed by the careless way Jane uses and wears her Birkins and the box leather all soft like that!
My DH when I showed him the picture and said "thats how I want to wear a Birkin" replied with "If you had a Birkin you'd NEVER ever be able to let yourself get it as worn as that" Sadly he's right...I'm far too nervous to ruin the few pre-loved Hermes bags I already own  to wear them as regularly as I would like  !


----------



## carabelli888

Benassi5000 said:


> Dorit Kemsley
> View attachment 4957466


Didn’t even recognize Dorit


----------



## sbelle




----------



## sbelle




----------



## krawford

What size are Kelly Rutherford's Kellys?


----------



## lulilu

krawford said:


> What size are Kelly Rutherford's Kellys?



Looks like 35 to me.  32 at the smallest.


----------



## labelo

lulilu said:


> Looks like 35 to me.  32 at the smallest.


I thought a 32, but maybe a 35. She's tall-ish, right? So maybe a 35 is more likely. It's harder to tell when they're nice and slouchy.


----------



## nicole0612

labelo said:


> I thought a 32, but maybe a 35. She's tall-ish, right? So maybe a 35 is more likely. It's harder to tell when they're nice and slouchy.


They have to be 35s. I know she favors that size. I am quite small and 32s look a bit smaller even on me.


----------



## bababebi

krawford said:


> What size are Kelly Rutherford's Kellys?



Both the Kelly bags are size 32cm. You can tell because of the distance between the end of the handle attachment and the edge of the bag. I also sat next to her in a New York restaurant a couple of years ago and she had the Gris T with her. We chatted about our mutual love for H, LOL!


----------



## sbelle

She always looks so lovely


----------



## plastic-fish

Style o’clock anyone? Rosie once again knocking my eyeballs out! Just posted, two hours ago.


----------



## krawford

What size is RHW's Kelly?


----------



## LOA24

krawford said:


> What size is RHW's Kelly?


She's tall. 32 Sellier?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brittany Matthews (Patrick Mahomes fiancee) 4/1/2021 via her Instagram


----------



## DrTr

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Brittany Matthews (Patrick Mahomes fiancee) 4/1/2021 via her Instagram
> View attachment 5045352


Wonderful couple and this former athlete with her gorgeous red B had a baby weeks before this photo!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DrTr said:


> Wonderful couple and this former athlete with her gorgeous red B had a baby weeks before this photo!!


Hopefully he doesn't get traded .. almost all her bags are red


----------



## DrTr

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hopefully he doesn't get traded .. almost all her bags are red


I can’t imagine Kansas City doing that!  She rocks red bags either way. All accounts are that they are a wonderful kind helpful couple and they’ve got great style!!


----------



## Dupsy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hopefully he doesn't get traded .. almost all her bags are red


That's not happening! There'll be a riot here in KC


----------



## 1gunro

There would definitely be a riot in KC if he was traded!!! NO NO NO!!


----------



## DrTr

Dupsy said:


> That's not happening! There'll be a riot here in KC





1gunro said:


> There would definitely be a riot in KC if he was traded!!! NO NO NO!!


Indeed there would be havoc!  Given he bought an ownership stake in the KC Royals and is building a home in KC with a half size football field so he can work on days off! I doubt they are going anywhere with their adorable baby girl anytime soon! I need to check out her IG to see her other handbags!  Thanks ccbaggirl89 for the pic you posted


----------



## TankerToad

Nicky


----------



## SanDiegoStyle78

doloresmia said:


> Love the smooshy B at the top
> 
> View attachment 4402522
> 
> 
> Repost from Buzzfeed



what do we think this is? Togo? Clemence?

I’m thinking B35 black with GHW but want to know what this delicious leather might be.


----------



## wilmi

The shine sais box and the smooshines sais swift...  very old box could also be softer... the pic is not focused enough..


----------



## Tonimichelle

SanDiegoStyle78 said:


> what do we think this is? Togo? Clemence?
> 
> I’m thinking B35 black with GHW but want to know what this delicious leather might be.


This is a little clearer and assuming it’s the same Birkin if you zoom in it looks like a grained leather to me. Couldn’t tell you which though!


----------



## audreylita

SanDiegoStyle78 said:


> what do we think this is? Togo? Clemence?
> 
> I’m thinking B35 black with GHW but want to know what this delicious leather might be.


Based on some of my own bags, my guess is clemence.  It's definitely not swift or box.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Kind of looks like ardennes to my eye.


----------



## Purrsey

I'm guessing that is not soft leather (like togo/Clemence - since we are talking about grainy). It looks like it has certain rigidness. 

More to me like Ardennes. 

Another shot of her B comparing to an Ardennes B.


----------



## TankerToad

Hermès FW 2021 RTW


----------



## sdsurfchick

Well, of course, you posted this.  A friend sent it to me last night and I wanted to be sure people here saw it.  Hope you are well!


TankerToad said:


> Hermès FW 2021 RTW


----------



## TankerToad

sdsurfchick said:


> Well, of course, you posted this.  A friend sent it to me last night and I wanted to be sure people here saw it.  Hope you are well!


Hello my Beauty!
Yes!! Was so excited she won and the fact she was wearing Hermès was the icing on the cake.
Absolutely can’t wait to see this Hermès garment in real life when it arrives it to the boutiques.
Waving to you my friend - hope that you, too, are keeping well and enjoying that SD sunshine.


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Hello my Beauty!
> Yes!! Was so excited she won and the fact she was wearing Hermès was the icing on the cake.
> Absolutely can’t wait to see this Hermès garment in real life when it arrives it to the boutiques.
> Waving to you my friend - hope you too, are well and enjoying that SD sunshine.


I would love to see this dress IRL too. I bet it is just exquisite. As someone who has difficult feet (read, no more heels for me) I love that she wore sneakers too.


----------



## sdsurfchick

And no make-up with pig-tails.  She was exquisite. 



etoupebirkin said:


> I would love to see this dress IRL too. I bet it is just exquisite. As someone who has difficult feet (read, no more heels for me) I love that she wore sneakers too.


----------



## Benassi5000

From Kylie Jenners Instagram stories


----------



## plastic-fish

Rosie HW does it again! Effortlessly sheik with her B. Posted May 5 on her Instagram page.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Benassi5000 said:


> From Kylie Jenners Instagram stories
> 
> View attachment 5074626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074627



Love love love this!!! Barenia gator is so elegant.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Aniston 5/23/21


----------



## TC1

Saw this on Lori Hirshleifer's IG story yesterday


----------



## IronOak

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Jennifer Aniston 5/23/21
> View attachment 5091757



This is the bag that she wore when she walked into the set for the Friends Reunion!


----------



## victoroliveira

IronOak said:


> This is the bag that she wore when she walked into the set for the Friends Reunion!


I came here to post exactly this!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 6/4/21


----------



## xiaoxiao

ccbaggirl89 said:


> JLo 6/4/21
> 
> View attachment 5101862



She looks ABSOLUTELY stunning. Wow.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cardi B, 7/9/21


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Cardi B, 7/9/21
> 
> View attachment 5132919


I'm sorry but she looks a hot mess!


----------



## Karenska

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Cardi B, 7/9/21
> 
> View attachment 5132919


Wow, not a good look.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Cardi B, 7/9/21
> 
> View attachment 5132919


Why is the felt protection still on yeesh


----------



## Chagall

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Cardi B, 7/9/21
> 
> View attachment 5132919


A prime example of money not buying good taste.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Jennifer Aniston sporting the Chaine d'Ancre bracelet for the "Friends" reunion:


----------



## Yoshi1296

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm sorry but she looks a hot mess!





Karenska said:


> Wow, not a good look.





ajaxbreaker said:


> Why is the felt protection still on yeesh





Chagall said:


> A prime example of money not buying good taste.



I think she was leaving a photoshoot hence the weird hair and the sweats lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think she was leaving a photoshoot hence the weird hair and the sweats lol


That's her airport travel outfit and bags - it was taken at JFK airport


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That's her airport travel outfit and bags - it was taken at JFK airport



oh wow...why does she have all those flowers in her hair at an airport. I really thought this would be a photoshoot since the makeup and hair is so done up


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow that HAC is stunning! Travis Scott in NYC (I think it might be a different location)


----------



## Cute2Chic

hers4eva said:


> Such a stunning First Lady


She definitely cheapens the brand


----------



## LVLover

Cute2Chic said:


> She definitely cheapens the brand



did you attach the wrong post to your quote? confused...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow that HAC is stunning! Travis Scott in NYC (I think it might be a different location)
> View attachment 5135076


OMG!!!! I have to admit that I *LOVE *this! 
Its so big its like a comical cartoon bag-I just cant take it seriously and thats kind of why it appeals.
If only  it was in Rouge H or Raisin


----------



## Yoshi1296

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> OMG!!!! I have to admit that I *LOVE *this!
> Its so big its like a comical cartoon bag-I just cant take it seriously and thats kind of why it appeals.
> If only  it was in Rouge H or Raisin



I agree, its like this...over-the-top gorgeous excess of luxury. I love it.

Raisin would be a dream come true!


----------



## Egel

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> OMG!!!! I have to admit that I *LOVE *this!
> Its so big its like a comical cartoon bag-I just cant take it seriously and thats kind of why it appeals.
> If only  it was in Rouge H or Raisin


Pharrel Williams has a purple HAC. I'm just not sure of the exact colour.


----------



## nicole0612

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> OMG!!!! I have to admit that I *LOVE *this!
> Its so big its like a comical cartoon bag-I just cant take it seriously and thats kind of why it appeals.
> If only  it was in Rouge H or Raisin


It makes me think of Floyd Mayweather and his huge exotic HACs and Birkins. Both men carry the OTT style so well.


----------



## lulilu

I wonder what a giant HAC like these cost?


----------



## lulilu

I don't know why this is sideways.  But anyway, I took this photo off the tv -- during the intro scenes for Call My Agent.  Does the black (sheepskin?) jacket on the right look like H?  It just reminds me of something that would.  I really like it.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

lulilu said:


> I don't know why this is sideways.  But anyway, I took this photo off the tv -- during the intro scenes for Call My Agent.  Does the black (sheepskin?) jacket on the right look like H?  It just reminds me of something that would.  I really like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139666


I adore this show. Not sure about the jacket, but this site is devoted to finding matches and/or dupes for the clothing and accessories seen on the show: https://www.spotern.com/en/wanted/t...a-martel-camille-cottin-in-ten-percent-s01e02


----------



## paula24jen

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Jennifer Aniston sporting the Chaine d'Ancre bracelet for the "Friends" reunion:
> 
> View attachment 5133660


When she walks in at the start she’s wearing a Verrou too


----------



## sbelle




----------



## plastic-fish

JLo in her CdC, barely in the picture but still there…


----------



## jwpianoboe




----------



## xiaoxiao

jwpianoboe said:


> View attachment 5145684



Happy summer colors!!!


----------



## 336

Dee Devlin


----------



## xiaoxiao

Classy


----------



## xiaoxiao

I’m in love with this look!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

I need sunglasses just to look at this pix.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 7/31/21


----------



## sbelle




----------



## songan

Mandy Bork, actress & runner-up in Germany's Next Top Model, wears Zimmermann (designed to be asymmetric with both straps on the same shoulder), Linda Farrow sunglasses, Storets green blazer, Dior sandals, Versace print shorts and her blue mini Kelly.

The look encapsulates 2021 since it features: asymmetry, oversized blazers, s\bright colors, clunky flat sandals, and mini sized bags.


----------



## songan

Bollywood legend Sridevi wore the denim on denim trend in 2018. She often carried her trusty neutral colored Hermes Birkin 35. Sridevi drown in her bathwater in 2018. She would be 57 years old next week.

SOURCE: Lady India fashion blog


----------



## ajaxbreaker

songan said:


> Mandy Bork, actress & runner-up in Germany's Next Top Model, wears Zimmermann (designed to be asymmetric with both straps on the same shoulder), Linda Farrow sunglasses, Storets green blazer, Dior sandals, Versace print shorts and her blue mini Kelly.
> 
> The look encapsulates 2021 since it features: asymmetry, oversized blazers, s\bright colors, clunky flat sandals, and mini sized bags.
> 
> View attachment 5154384


IMO the mini kelly looks ridiculous with this outfit. She looks like she's carrying a toy. This easygoing outfit calls for something big/drapey/slouchy, not the tiny structured ladylike mini K. Would look so great with an Evelyn (not the mini Evelyn though) slung across her body!


----------



## xiaoxiao

From IG. Absolutely loving those vintage pix! Is it me or did people use to dress so much better before?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

xiaoxiao said:


> From IG. Absolutely loving those vintage pix! Is it me or did people use to dress so much better before?


LOVE the middle look


----------



## xiaoxiao

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> LOVE the middle look




i just love how those looks are still relative today. All classics.


----------



## songan

Actress Kris Aquino flies First Class with her beautiful red Birkin




Search for more Kris Aquino in the Asians & Hermes thread.


----------



## songan

Treechanda uses her Himalayan Birkin as a carry-on!


----------



## audreylita

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> LOVE the middle look


Carre Otis


----------



## songan

Giana Jun / Jun Ji Hyun acts as Cheon Song Yi in You Who Came From Another Star.
She wears the Hermes Maxibox bag,
Hermes F/W 2013 cape,
Hermes white top with leather arm cuffs
Hermes white gloves
Hermes Farandole Long Necklace 80


----------



## songan

Xenia Adonts (socialite, commercial model, owner of Attire Clothing, fashion content creator)
Hermes Kelly 28 in a pale blue color
Hermes Jumping boots in noir black


----------



## kttREX

TankerToad said:


> Nicky


Nicky truly has the best bags!!


----------



## lulilu

xiaoxiao said:


> I’m in love with this look!!!


She has always rocked the H scarf.  Love her style.


----------



## pasdedeux1

xiaoxiao said:


> i just love how those looks are still relative today. All classics.


Considering one of them is holding an iPhone, I don’t think it’s that vintage


----------



## songan

Actress Tiffany Tang with her Hermes Mini Kelly 20.


----------



## songan

Jun Ji Hyun ( 전지현 )

HERMES Birkin 30 Etoupe Togo (?) Palladium Hardware


leopard print + taupe bag + orange twilly = autumn


----------



## songan

^Jun Jihyun, Alessandra Ambrosio, Irina Shayk, are bag twins bag triplets. 
HERMES Birkin 30 Etoupe Togo Palladium Hardware

Supermodel Alessandra Ambrosio:




Same birkin on supermodel Irina Shayk (same color seen under very different lighting):


----------



## zen1965

^^ Looks like a B35 to me.


----------



## elle woods

paula24jen said:


> When she walks in at the start she’s wearing a Verrou too


I thought that too! And googled it after but couldn't confirm... So you just gave me that confirmation thanks!


----------



## songan

Irina Shayk is bag twins with Mehran Gorges!

HERMES Birkin 35 Feu GHW


----------



## songan

*Gretchen Barretto'**s *classic and refined taste reflects her vast collection of Hermes bags.
She's nicknamed *La Greta* by fans and paparazzi in the Philippines.

Here are some of her Birkins:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pelouse Birkin 30 PHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Kiwi Birkin 30 GHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Vert Anise Birkin 30 PHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cumin Birkin 25 GHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Blue Paon Birkin 25 PHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bleu Electrique Birkin 30 GHW and Gold Birkin 35 GHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rouge Vif Birkin 30 GHW and Deep Blue Birkin 25 PHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Violet Crocodile Birkin 30 GHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Graphite Birkin 25 RGHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cognac Ostrich Birkin 25 GHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Terre Battue Birkin 30 PHW


----------



## xiaoxiao

From IG.


----------



## songan

*Gretchen Barretto* (" La Greta ") continued...

Here are some of her Kellys:


 Black Crocodile Kelly 32 PHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rose Shocking Kelly 32 GHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
Veranese Porosus Crocodile 32 Kelly PHW
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Rouge H Porosus Crocodile Kelly 28 PHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Poppy Kelly 28 GHW


----------



## songan

*Gretchen Barretto *(" La Greta "):


	

		
			
		

		
	
White Birkin 30 PHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rose Indienne Crocodile Birkin 30 PHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Noisette Birkin 30 GHW


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Black Kelly 28 PHW


----------



## westcoastgal

sbelle said:


> View attachment 5142982


What color is this bag? I love it.


----------



## songan

I think that's Parchemin (subtle parchment color).
If there's a subtle, slight pink undertone, it's Nata.
Craie comes off as a cream with gray undertones depending on the lighting.



westcoastgal said:


> What color is this bag? I love it.


----------



## songan

Gretchen Barretto (Philippines) 
Rare & Exotic Hermes Orange Lizard Skin Birkin 25 with Ruthenium Hardware


----------



## songan

*Haya bint Al Hussein*
Kelly 32 Etoupe (?) with Palladium Hardware
Kelly Etoupe Belt


----------



## songan

*DUE ARISARA THONGBORISUT *(Thai actress)



Lime Birkin 25 with Palladium Hardware (colors look different under different angles of lighting)



Craie Kelly 28 with Palladium Hardware



Graphite Crocodile Kelly 32 with Palladium Hardware



Parchemin Kelly 32 with Palladium Hardware//Bleu Nuit Kelly 28 with Gold Hardware



Mini Kelly 20 Rose Lipstick with Palladium Hardware



Kelly 32 Blue Zanzibar Epsom with Gold Hardware (and Kelly 32 Black Swift with Palladium Hardware in background)

SOURCE: @duearisara//color typings are based on my own background knowledge


----------



## songan

*June Ambrose*



Hermes Collier de Chien Bracelet Black with GHW | Hermes Black Togo Birkin 25 PHW
Hermes Abricot Birkin 30 with GHW



Hermes Etain Swift Birkin 35 PHW | close-up view of Hermes Miel Shiny Crocodile Birkin 30 PHW









						June Ambrose
					

Celebrity Stylist/Designer. New York




					coveteur.com


----------



## songan

Cardi B
HERMES Rouge de Couer Birkin 25 GHW


----------



## Alivia

see the “upcycling couture” video with Galliano’s HAC 








						Fashion’s New Beginnings
					

Modeling redefined, an international fashion summit, Prada 2.0 and much more. Take a global tour of Vogue’s September issue.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## Alivia




----------



## songan

NEW YORK, NEW YORK - JULY 30: 
*Chrissy Teigen *is seen in SoHo on July 30, 2021 in New York City.


----------



## pasdedeux1

How are these celebs not hot? It was like 80+ degrees in NYC that day.


----------



## songan

*Chiara Ferragni *

HERMES Chypre sandals in natural safari



 
SOURCE:@chiaraferragani


----------



## songan

*Jennifer Lopez *
Himalayan Niloticus Crocodile Birkin with Palladium Hardware





She has the Himalayan Birkin with palladium hardware, not the more expensive one with 18K white gold with diamonds.


----------



## allanrvj

More of a 25 Birkin, maybe? JLo is only 164 cm (5'5")


----------



## songan




----------



## BagsNBaguettes

songan said:


> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/30cm-rouge-garance-jpg.5158476/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="30cm-rouge-garance.jpg" style="width: 383px" /&gt; Rouge Vif Birkin 30 GHW and Deep Blue Birkin 25 PHW


Anybody have an ID on the left lady's pink/white shirt?


----------



## songan

*Kylie Jenner*



Himalayan Niloticus Crocodile Retourne Kelly 28 

Andrea Wazen Kylie PVC Pump
Jean Paul Gaultier Green Sheer Bandage Cone Bra Wiggle Dress
Prada Logo Patch Shearling Slides
Skims Tank Top and Sweatpants


----------



## songan

*Kylie Jenner:*





 Hermes Kelly Mini 2 Bag

Mon Cher Moi Free Hugs Ring
Lillian Shalom Lux Ring
Jimmy Choo Metz Sandals
Lili Claspe Cami Ear Cuff Set in Gold
Jennifer Fisher 2 Teardrop Lilly Hoops Earrings
Jean Paul Gautier Dress
Aureum Bree Bracelet


----------



## songan

Sociolite and model,* Leonie Hanne*, wears her Hermes Birkin 25 with Amina Muaddi pumps.
A classic bag worn with the trendiest 2021 footwear.


----------



## Egel

songan said:


> *Kylie Jenner*
> View attachment 5164474
> View attachment 5164479
> 
> Himalayan Niloticus Crocodile Retourne Kelly 28
> 
> Andrea Wazen Kylie PVC Pump
> Jean Paul Gaultier Green Sheer Bandage Cone Bra Wiggle Dress
> Prada Logo Patch Shearling Slides
> Skims Tank Top and Sweatpants


The bottom outfit just hurts my eyes. To each their own offcourse, but this outfit looks like it needs a gym bag or could work with a birkin. Seeing a Himalayan open and so overstuffed just feels wrong to me.


----------



## songan

*Elle McPherson*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zebra Print Birkin 40mm
SOURCE: http://starstyle.com/, http://birkinwatcher.blogspot.com/


----------



## songan

*Katie Holmes *
American actress tows her red HAC around town





​SOURCE: Harpar's Bazaar


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

songan said:


> *Katie Holmes *
> American actress tows her red HAC around town
> 
> View attachment 5167619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167624
> View attachment 5167625​SOURCE: Harpar's Bazaar


Oh My!!!! That is a HUGE bag!! I kind of love it but wonder how heavy it must be?
This has encouraged me to start using my Bolide Relax 45 in Sikkim leather that I have not yet used because i fear its just too big as a handbag/tote even though its really rather light.


----------



## songan

The photos are from 2013 and 2014. I searched Katie Holmes name in this thread and found that nobody ever posted her photos with the red HAC. Mini bags weren't so prevalent back in 2013 and 2014. Nowadays, it's a different story. 

I hope we go back the other direction towards larger bags soon!



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh My!!!! That is a HUGE bag!! I kind of love it but wonder how heavy it must be?
> This has encouraged me to start using my Bolide Relax 45 in Sikkim leather that I have not yet used because i fear its just too big as a handbag/tote even though its really rather light.


----------



## songan

*Célia Jaunat Krychowiak - *French model and wife of Polish professional footballer Grzegorz Krychowiak

Hermès Sesame Goeland Swift Toile Cargo Birkin 35, manufactured in 2021.

06.07.2021


----------



## songan

*Célia Jaunat Krychowiak - *French model and wife of Polish professional footballer Grzegorz Krychowiak

A rare, matte bleu marine alligator, deep bleu madam, orange H swift, bleu indigo and bleu obscur sombrero, craie epsom leather Hermès Faubourg Sellier Birkin 20 with palladium hardware, manufactured in 2019.


----------



## songan

"Mrs. BC" - socialite and social media maven



Hermès Kelly 20 Picnic


----------



## duggi84

songan said:


> *Elle McPherson*
> View attachment 5167614
> View attachment 5167615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra Print Birkin 40mm
> SOURCE: http://starstyle.com/, http://birkinwatcher.blogspot.com/



Elle MacPherson also had a bag designed for her like Jane Birkin...called the MacPherson, it's a combination of a Sac Malette bottom with Bolide top...I secretly want one.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

songan said:


> *Katie Holmes *
> American actress tows her red HAC around town
> 
> View attachment 5167619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167624
> View attachment 5167625​SOURCE: Harpar's Bazaar


Hahahhaaha OMG IMO that size looks ridiculous on her! Unless she's going on an overnight trip, she couldn't possibly be carrying around enough stuff to fill that bag surely? Which just makes me laugh at the idea of carrying a huge, mostly empty bag just to look cool. 




songan said:


> "Mrs. BC" - socialite and social media maven
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Kelly 20 Picnic




Sigh, so pretty.... If I ever had enough money to afford a Hermes bag, the mini kelly would be my choice. Completely impractical of course, but just the most adorable thing, especially in the candy colors they make them with.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 8/17/21


----------



## songan

*Claire Chanelle*


----------



## songan

*Annabel Rosendahl *- Model from NEXT Model Management
Copenhagen Fashion Week


----------



## songan

*Virginia Konopka*


----------



## songan

*Xenia Adonts* - Serbian-Parisian socialite and fashion entrepreneur

Hermes Oran Sandals in Bleu Clair (?)


@xeniaadonts


----------



## duna

I know I'll be flamed for this but how I hate the tiny bag trend: all these bags look totally wrong and out of proportion!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

duna said:


> I know I'll be flamed for this but how I hate the tiny bag trend: all these bags look totally wrong and out of proportion!


You're singing from my hymn sheet!
I thought exactly the same thing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rosie H-W, from her Insta 8/19/21, announcing her #2 pregnancy


----------



## songan

*Morgan Stewart - *socialite, TV host of E! Daily Pop, alumnus of The Rich Kids of Beverly Hills reality TV show


SOURCE: @morganstewart


----------



## songan

*Mandy Bork* - actress & runner up in Germany's Next Top Model (cycle 4)


----------



## songan

*Tamara Kalinic* - Turkic-Serbian socialite and Parisian fashion personality
CANNES, FRANCE - July 18, 2021


----------



## ajaxbreaker

songan said:


> *Tamara Kalinic* - Turkic-Serbian socialite and Parisian fashion personality
> CANNES, FRANCE - July 18, 2021
> View attachment 5170996


Ohhhh, I was looking at these beach pants for a long time but they never got my size  They look super cool on her!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brooke Shields with her daughter Rowan, via her Instagram


----------



## songan

*Lori Harvey *(model) with Michael B. Jordan (actor/producer)


^ Hermès Rouge H Porosus Crocodile Sellier Kelly 15


----------



## songan

*Alessandra Ambrosio* defines casual chic. Her pearl gris Kelly retourne 28 with PHW and silver H belt are the cherries on top.


----------



## songan

*Virginia Konopka* - socialite living between GERMANY | NETHERLANDS | PARIS

Green HERMES Oran Sandals


----------



## songan

Chinese actress* Jiang Shuying* (江疏影 ) lugs her Rose Sakura Lindy 30 with SHW to the Shanghai airport.
More of her Hermes collection can be found on the pinned thread "Asians & Hermes".




SOURCES: daydaynews.cc, lujuba.cc


----------



## songan

Serbian socialite *Tamara Kalinic* got all her Hermes bags stolen recently, except the black mini Kelly which she was wearing when her Parisian apartment was robbed. She has to rebuild her extensive luxury handbag collection from scratch. And Hermes only allows 2-3 Birkin or Kelly purchases per year so it will take a long time.


----------



## songan

*Célia Jaunat Krychowiak - *French model and wife of Polish professional footballer Grzegorz Krychowiak
She chose to carry an exotic Hermès Pochette in python for her birthday last September.


SOURCE: instagram


----------



## Egel

songan said:


> Serbian socialite *Tamara Kalinic* got all her Hermes bags stolen recently, except the black mini Kelly which she was wearing when her Parisian apartment was robbed. She has to rebuild her extensive luxury handbag collection from scratch. And Hermes only allows 2-3 Birkin or Kelly purchases per year so it will take a long time.



No it won't. She has a sponorship with a preloved reseller and already a Vert Jade mini and a bigger blue Kelly. Couldn't be bothered to watch an unboxing of the last one. 

She also has enough designer bags at her sister’s place and they left a lot of bags too.


----------



## songan

Egel said:


> No it won't. She has a sponorship with a preloved reseller and already a Vert Jade mini and a bigger blue Kelly. Couldn't be bothered to watch an unboxing of the last one.
> 
> She also has enough designer bags at her sister’s place and they left a lot of bags too.



Tamara gives the impression that she buys all her bags at Hermes, which she states is only a 2-3 minutes drive from her Parisian apartment. She also states during her past unboxing videos that she either procures the bags via solo appointments at Hermes or via tag-team appointments with her friend, Xenia Adonts, where they both buy a new Kelly or Birkin. 

Quite frankly, she doesn't need to buy pre-loved. Her family is so wealthy that she doesn't even need to work.


----------



## songan

Filipina actress *Heart Evangelista *takes a photo with Chioma Nnadi, editor of Vogue.com.




SOURCE: IG@Iamhearte


----------



## allanrvj

Bretman Rock with a Picotin


----------



## Egel

songan said:


> Tamara gives the impression that she buys all her bags at Hermes, which she states is only a 2-3 minutes drive from her Parisian apartment. She also states during her past unboxing videos that she either procures the bags via solo appointments at Hermes or via tag-team appointments with her friend, Xenia Adonts, where they both buy a new Kelly or Birkin.
> 
> Quite frankly, she doesn't need to buy pre-loved. Her family is so wealthy that she doesn't even need to work.


In the unboxing of this bag she mentions the reseller she works with. After getting a beltbag from the same reseller, she stated again that her Mykonos blue Kelly comes from that reseller. The Vert Jade mini Kelly was a present from her bf. She also doesn't live in Paris anymore and of all the bags she ever bought, she only once bought a bag together with Xenia. 

I don't know what your source is, but you are either missing or leaving out quite a bit of information an that changes the whole narrative.


----------



## songan

*Lakis Gavalas *- Greek actor & fashion guru


----------



## songan

*Jessica Jung* (정수정) with her Kelly at Inchon airport


----------



## songan

*Annabel Rosendahl* pairs her orange Hermes Kelly II (15mm) with new F/W RTW 2021-2022 clothing articles: Versace scarf, Storets(?) blazer, asymmetrical Zimmermann tank top, Eera(?) earrings, and paper-waist Miu Miu shorts.


Source: IG annabelrosendahl
ID Credit: @songan /IG songsenkei


----------



## allanrvj

Marc Jacobs


----------



## songan

Egel said:


> No it won't. She has a sponorship with a preloved reseller and already a Vert Jade mini and a bigger blue Kelly. Couldn't be bothered to watch an unboxing of the last one.
> 
> She also has enough designer bags at her sister’s place and they left a lot of bags too.





songan said:


> Tamara gives the impression that she buys all her bags at Hermes, which she states is only a 2-3 minutes drive from her Parisian apartment. She also states during her past unboxing videos that she either procures the bags via solo appointments at Hermes or via tag-team appointments with her friend, Xenia Adonts, where they both buy a new Kelly or Birkin.
> 
> Quite frankly, she doesn't need to buy pre-loved. Her family is so wealthy that she doesn't even need to work.



Tamara's boyfriend and Tamara bought a NEW mini Kelly at the Hermes boutique already. The Chypre sandals are growing on me. Glad she's not so distraught now about losing her collection.


----------



## songan

*Rihanna* wears a Hermes scarf as headwear that matches her orange nails. The fringe coat is by Bottega Veneta.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hermes Carre 90 Scarf 
	

		
			
		

		
	



SOURCE: Zimbio.com


----------



## songan

*Hannah Stocking* was spotted in Los Angeles, California on July 30th with her Birkin.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 9/14/21


----------



## songan

Gretchen Barretto -  actress from the Philippines













Edited


----------



## songan

Elle MacPherson - supermodel
Birkin 40 with Palladium Hardware


^ Throwback photo to 2016. 
Zebra print is majorly T R E N D I N G in 2021.


----------



## songan

Jamie Chua (蔡欣颖) - Singaporean socialite and ex-wife of billionaire
Bubblegum Crocodile Birkin 35 with PHW & Rose Scheherazade Crocodile Birkin 35 with PHW


----------



## songan

Koi Chayathip - Thai star is obviously a fan of It's Okay To Not Be Okay 《사이코지만 괜찮아》


----------



## songan

Koi Chayathip hugs her Rilakkuma plushie and her rare Hermes Orange Lizard Kelly Pochette in PHW.


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Angelababy (楊穎)
Ciel Birkin 25


----------



## songan

Actress Jessica Lange clutches fur shawl and her Hermes Marron Fonce Crocodile Birkin 35 with GHW.


----------



## songan

Miroslava Duma - petite Russian fashionista and businesswoman
Looking at this photo in 90 degree weather makes me miss wintertime!


----------



## songan

Lee Pheungboonpra of *PEEPY & MOTHER LEE  (ปิ๊บปี้ ภัทรพล พึ่งบุญพระ)*



Soleil Birkin 30 with GHW///////////////////////Kiwi Birkin 30 with PHW////////////////////////////////


----------



## Egel

songan said:


> Tamara's boyfriend and Tamara bought a NEW mini Kelly at the Hermes boutique already. The Chypre sandals are growing on me. Glad she's not so distraught now about losing her collection.



Her boyfriend bought the bag. She was not in the shop with him. She is still sad about loosing the bags and brings it up every video. I really do not mind you posting personal info about her, but do you even watch her stuff? She told this in a video. I don't know why you post so much pictures of people and keep everything factual and with Tamara you are posting your opinion and state that as a fact.


----------



## songan

Clad in Etro apparel and Gucci sunglasses, Jennifer Lopez brings her neon colored Hermes Kelly out of her car for the short stroll back to her apartment. That Kelly looks massive next to her 5'5" medium-sized frame.


SOURCE:  starstyle.com


----------



## Rouge H

Steve Jobs widow LauRene and daughter


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 9/20/21


----------



## songan

Chiara Ferragni wore her Hermes Black Shiny Crocodile Birkin 25 with GHW. And she matched it to her Hermes Constance Belt Buckle Reversible Leather Strap Belt. The rest of her outfit consisted of black jeans and a Prada Navy Organic Denim Bra Top.

Previously that week, Chiara wore her white Are You Am I Aela crop top with the same black jeans and accessorized with Hermes items. Which look do you prefer?





SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Kylie Jenner and her mini Kelly


----------



## allanrvj

Char Defrancesco, husband of Marc Jacobs


----------



## inverved

*Julianne Moore on set of thriller Sharper in New York (Daily Mail).




*


----------



## ari

no_1_diva said:


> *Julianne Moore on set of thriller Sharper in New York (Daily Mail).
> 
> View attachment 5211788
> 
> View attachment 5211789
> *


Sellier!  Lovely!


----------



## aiyamei

Wow, I was just beginning to catch the H bug but now I’ve been cured on the spot … with the exception of Moore, this is the trashiest bunch of celebs wearing the trashiest looks imaginable… don’t think I’ll sign up.


----------



## TC1

aiyamei said:


> Wow, I was just beginning to catch the H bug but now I’ve been cured on the spot … with the exception of Moore, this is the trashiest bunch of celebs wearing the trashiest looks imaginable… don’t think I’ll sign up.


Most of us don't buy H because of how it looks of celebrities, but you do you *shrug*


----------



## shyla14

aiyamei said:


> Wow, I was just beginning to catch the H bug but now I’ve been cured on the spot … with the exception of Moore, this is the trashiest bunch of celebs wearing the trashiest looks imaginable… don’t think I’ll sign up.


The last thing that I think about is how celebrities or influencers wear the brand. Not even a consideration in my buying decision.
I love Hermes for its craftsmanship, history and class.
To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## aiyamei

Points very well taken, tc1 and shyla14. I felt bad about my post almost as soon as I made it. Meant it humorously but, uh, failed. Mea culpa. The background is that I had really gotten into the romance of the image, and clicked on this thread imagining I’d see one thing (wanting to see it!) and saw quite another instead. Kind of burst my bubble a bit. However, I’ll probably still dream.


----------



## nymeria

No worries- you've got to wear your bag and love it everyday because it works for you, not anyone else. And honestly, as @shylas14 said
*I love Hermes for its craftsmanship, history and class. *
Bottom line for me.
That being said, try looking this thread instead https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually.576500/
Much more fun and normal people!!


----------



## shyla14

aiyamei said:


> Points very well taken, tc1 and shyla14. I felt bad about my post almost as soon as I made it. Meant it humorously but, uh, failed. Mea culpa. The background is that I had really gotten into the romance of the image, and clicked on this thread imagining I’d see one thing (wanting to see it!) and saw quite another instead. Kind of burst my bubble a bit. However, I’ll probably still dream.


No worries! That is your opinion and it counts. When it comes to H , I am always dreaming.


----------



## heifer

no_1_diva said:


> *Julianne Moore on set of thriller Sharper in New York (Daily Mail).
> 
> View attachment 5211788
> 
> View attachment 5211789
> *



Quite interesting to note that there are transparent protective caps on the feet of the birkin...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

heifer said:


> Quite interesting to note that there are transparent protective caps on the feet of the birkin...


Possibly wardrobe hired it from a platform like Fashionfile or similar to use for the movie-that would explain it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kourtney Kardashian, 10/4/21, via Instagram


----------



## songan

Célia Jaunat Krychowiak - model and wife of professional football player
Hermes Constance shoulder bag


----------



## songan

Elsa Hosk - supermodel loves her Hermes Kelly


----------



## songan

Model Emili Sindlev:


#PFW #PARIS FASHION WEEK


----------



## songan

Morgan Stewart - ex-reality TV star and TV host of E!
Hermès Haut à Courroies (HAC)



SOURCE: IG@morganstewart


----------



## allanrvj

Lady Gaga


----------



## ladysarah

songan said:


> Kylie Jenner and her mini Kelly
> View attachment 5202254


Is that a mini Kelly? The handle seems too long…


----------



## songan

Jennifer Lopez



Hermes Shiny Crocodile Birkin Bag in Miel


----------



## songan

ladysarah said:


> Is that a mini Kelly? The handle seems too long…


It might be the mini Kelly 15cm instead of the mini Kelly 20cm so the proportions of handle to bag looks different.


----------



## garçon_H

Khloe Kardashian:






Paris Hilton and Nicky Hilton:





Sofia Richie:





Victoria Beckham:





 Irina Shayk:





Chrissy Teigen:





Winnie Harlow:





Heidi Klum:





Alessandra Ambrosio:


----------



## garçon_H

Julianne Moore seen on the set of "Sharper" on the Upper East Side on October 19


----------



## songan

^ I really like her entire outfit. And that Birkin...


----------



## songan

Bettina Cramer


----------



## songan

Tamara Kalinic


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Son Tae Young (손태영) carries her HERMÈS Roulis Mini Shoulder Crossbody Bag to visit the set of the Sex and the City (SATC) spin-off show And Just Like That... She took a photograph right in front of Carrie Bradshaw's house.


----------



## songan

Victoria Beckham


----------



## songan

Actress Heart Evangelista dressed up as Holly Golightly from Breakfast at Tiffany's. She decided to carry her favorite Hermes mini Kelly to imbue the outfit with her own flavor. (Her sister-in-law dressed as Jackie Kennedy).





SOURCES: IGstories@iamhearte, preview.ph


----------



## audreylita

Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicky Hilton, 11/3/21


----------



## songan

Kris Jenner with one of her favorites: the Hermes Matte Crocodile 35 Birkin Bag.


----------



## xiaoxiao

songan said:


> Kris Jenner with one of her favorites: the Hermes Matte Crocodile 35 Birkin Bag.
> View attachment 5241980



Really really love the size for her.


----------



## Rouge H

Bag-ok, not so much the shoes


----------



## songan

xiaoxiao said:


> Really really love the size for her.



I agree.





Rouge H said:


> Bag-ok, not so much the shoes


Those are Prada Re-Nylon Gabardine Shearling-Lined Hiking Boots. Chunky footwear is popular now and will likely be trending for the next few years.


----------



## songan

Karlie Kloss - supermodel married to Josh Kushner, the brother of President *****'s son-in-law Jared Kushner:


 Hermes Noir (?) Togo Leather 35cm Birkin Bag with GHW


----------



## songan

Chiara Ferragni - model and fashion designer


	

		
			
		

		
	
<-----Hermes Gold Birkin 35 GHW


----------



## songan

Supermodel Elsa Hosk:


Vintage Hermes Bleu Indigo Box Leather Kelly 28 Retourne with GHW


----------



## songan

Lori Harvey - commercial model and step-daughter of actor/comedian Steve Harvey


Hermes 2020 Orange Gulliver(?) Mini Kelly Pouchette with PHW


----------



## jelliedfeels

audreylita said:


> Dwayne Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239616


He is great but why is he sitting in a generic screensaver?


----------



## songan

Model Lori Harvey with actor/director Michael B. Jordan:


Hermes Orange Swift Mini Kelly Clutch with PHW


----------



## songan

Kylie Jenner - fashion and beauty entrepreneur, commercial model, and reality TV star



Hermes Rose Sakura Epsom Mini Kelly 20 GHW


----------



## songan

Emili Sindlev - high fashion model


----------



## Piko

OneMoreDay said:


> Catherine Deneuve.
> View attachment 4794999


in the movie "the Midwife" she is wearing this same bag. What is the colour: bordeaux or Rouge H? Leather box, size K35? For movie poster https://resizing.flixster.com/tXkKC...4LTU3Y2UtNGExZi1hMTgwLTFlMjAxMWNjYTZhYy53ZWJw


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 11/7/21


----------



## songan

Sarah Jessica Parker on the photo set for Vogue, December 2021:


Hermes Vert Criquet Mini Kelly 20

SOURCE: IG@voguemagazine


----------



## songan

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## songan

Victoria Beckham


Hermes Kelly Souple Bag in Rouge Grenat Veau Barenia and Toile


----------



## songan

Blac Chyna


She arrived in Atlantic City clad in FENDI athlesisure with her Hermes Vermillion Birkin 30 in tow.


----------



## songan

Sofia Richie carried her trusty Hermes Noir Togo Birkin 25 PHW.


A Beverly Hills lady in the background has a Hermes Orange Birkin 30 GHW.


----------



## songan

Dalal AlDoub


Hermes Parme Picotin 18 RGHW


----------



## songan

Maya Henry


Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier Ombre Lizard PHW


----------



## songan

Victoria Beckham


Hermes Potiron Birkin 30 PHW


----------



## songan

Tamara Kalinic
Hermes Rose Pourpre Togo Birkin 25 PHW


----------



## songan

Heart Evangelista and her multicolored Hermes Jige Clutch


SOURCE: IG@iamhearte


----------



## carrie8

songan said:


> Tamara Kalinic
> Hermes Rose Pourpre Togo Birkin 25 PHW
> View attachment 5246565
> 
> View attachment 5246566


Euh, did she had a dress malfunction? Or, am i to old and is this some fashionthing?


----------



## [vogue]

I’m loving Paris & Nicky Hilton’s looks. And Kris Jenner looks great too! Thanks for the pics


----------



## [vogue]

Pretty 


songan said:


> Victoria Beckham
> View attachment 5246088
> 
> Hermes Potiron Birkin 30 PHW


Pretty sure this is gold, not Potiron and in 35cm


----------



## songan

carrie8 said:


> Euh, did she had a dress malfunction? Or, am i to old and is this some fashionthing?


It's on purpose. And a feature of many of the trendiest brands. For example, the latest Balmain show featured cut and trailing hems as one of the signature opening looks. It's all about being "undone" on purpose. Another facet is the unbuttoned body suits with the back portion hanging out rather than tucked into the pants.


----------



## songan

[vogue] said:


> Pretty
> 
> Pretty sure this is gold, not Potiron and in 35cm



Gold is a brown color. If the purseforum's Hermes Reference Library is correct, the shade in question should be something like Potiron (yellow-y orange).


----------



## acrowcounted

songan said:


> Gold is a brown color. If the purseforum's Hermes Reference Library is correct, the shade in question should be something like Potiron (yellow-y orange).


I agree with the other poster that it’s likely a 35 in gold. Perhaps it would be more helpful to just post the pictures on their own as I’ve noticed quite a few times, the added details are incorrect.


----------



## carrie8

songan said:


> It's on purpose. And a feature of many of the trendiest brands. For example, the latest Balmain show featured cut and trailing hems as one of the signature opening looks. It's all about being "undone" on purpose. Another facet is the unbuttoned body suits with the back portion hanging out rather than tucked into the pants.


Ok, thank you for your replay and the pictures!


----------



## duna

VB's Kelly is Boxcalf in Rouge H, not Barenia Rouge Grenat.


----------



## duna

acrowcounted said:


> I agree with the other poster that it’s likely a 35 in gold. Perhaps it would be more helpful to just post the pictures on their own as I’ve noticed quite a few times, the added details are incorrect.



I agree about her B being gold, it appears to have contrast stitching so it can't be potiron.


----------



## songan

Jamie Chua

Hermes Craie Kelly 28 PHW


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lady Gaga 11/10/21.. It's an exotic, although hard to see


----------



## songan

Song Hye-kyo (송혜교) - South Korean actress



Hermes Noir Retourne Kelly 28 with RGHW

SOURCE: dispatch.co.kr


----------



## Rouge H

songan said:


> Song Hye-kyo (송혜교) - South Korean actress
> View attachment 5247922
> View attachment 5247923
> 
> Hermes Noir Retourne Kelly 28 with RGHW
> 
> SOURCE: dispatch.co.kr



That’s not a 28cm but a 32cm.
Your posting of pics are great but as others have suggested perhaps omit the descriptions,  as of late there incorrect.


----------



## songan

Rouge H said:


> That’s not a 28cm but a 32cm.
> Your posting of pics are great but as others have suggested perhaps omit the descriptions,  as of late there incorrect.


Keep in mind: she's only 5'3". The same bag was typed as a 28mm by several korean fashion blogs and fanpages.


----------



## Rouge H

songan said:


> Keep in mind: she's 5'3". The same bag was typed as a 28mm by several korean fashion blogs and fanpages.



I’m 5ft….so what? it’s a 32cm


----------



## allanrvj

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Lady Gaga 11/10/21.. It's an exotic, although hard to see
> 
> View attachment 5247729


Scales are a little more visible here


----------



## duna

lilshawty94 said:


> I actually think you are the one who is wrong.
> I agree with her classifications especially regarding the color gold. Gold is warm brown and not at all like the color of Victoria Beckham's bag.



Having been collecting Hermès bags for 40 years I know what I'm talking about, so I think you're the one who's wrong!


----------



## duna

lilshawty94 said:


> I think we should just agree to disagree and re-focus on enjoying the images of the Hermes bags.



I agree, but as others have said before me, maybe it's better to post pictures *without *descriptions, since many of them are wrong.


----------



## qiqiguaiguai8

songan said:


> Tamara Kalinic
> Hermes Rose Pourpre Togo Birkin 25 PHW
> View attachment 5246565
> 
> View attachment 5246566


I went on her blog to read about it and the typing was 100% correct. Rose Pourpre is absolutely beautiful. This bag really POPS amidst the gray and rainy Parisian backdrop. And at the same time, the rose pourpre really COMPLEMENTS the cool-toned gray. 
Big Mood! 

I was so sad at hearing it was stolen from her Parisian apartment a few months ago.


----------



## plastic-fish

The effortlessly chic Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - instagram Nov 26, 2021


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Karlie Kloss via her IG, 11/16/21


----------



## Heatherkf

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Karlie Kloss via her IG, 11/16/21
> View attachment 5262411


Is this a 30 or 35? She is over 6ft


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kris Jenner 12/13/21


----------



## perlerare

[vogue] said:


> Pretty
> 
> Pretty sure this is gold, not Potiron and in 35cm


yes. agreed.confirmed.


----------



## perlerare

songan said:


> Gold is a brown color. If the purseforum's Hermes Reference Library is correct, the shade in question should be something like Potiron (yellow-y orange).


but the whole picture is warm/yellowish. that makes the colors look diffrent than reality. plus, you can see the white stitching.


----------



## Etriers

Heatherkf said:


> Is this a 30 or 35? She is over 6ft



35


----------



## sbelle




----------



## Tyler_JP

I don't typically love Hermès on younger women (i.e. the exhaustingly tacky Cardi B./Kardashians), but Dakota Johnson styles her vintage Kelly in such a chic (yet playful) way that I can't help but be enamored.


----------



## AlienaHermes

Kelly Rutherford (via her instagram)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Tyler_JP said:


> I don't typically love Hermès on younger women (i.e. the exhaustingly tacky Cardi B./Kardashians), but Dakota Johnson styles her vintage Kelly in such a chic (yet playful) way that I can't help but be enamored.
> 
> View attachment 5305243
> 
> View attachment 5305247
> 
> View attachment 5305248
> 
> View attachment 5305249


I could be wrong, I do not believe that Dakota Johnson’s bag is authentic Hermes. Look closely. There are many things “off”. But I agree with you, she looks quite chic anyway.


----------



## tinkerbell68

etoupebirkin said:


> I could be wrong, I do not believe that Dakota Johnson’s bag is authentic Hermes. Look closely. There are many things “off”. But I agree with you, she looks quite chic anyway.


Whoa! As a member of Team Birkin (though I'd like to join Team Kelly), I might not have noticed had you not pointed it out! But a close comparison with images of an authentic Kelly confirms your observations. Thank you!


----------



## cravin

etoupebirkin said:


> I could be wrong, I do not believe that Dakota Johnson’s bag is authentic Hermes. Look closely. There are many things “off”. But I agree with you, she looks quite chic anyway.



You are not wrong. Good eye.


----------



## tea4two

etoupebirkin said:


> I could be wrong, I do not believe that Dakota Johnson’s bag is authentic Hermes. Look closely. There are many things “off”. But I agree with you, she looks quite chic anyway.



You have eagle eyes! I did a double take and realized the flap of her bag in Pic #3 was a dead give away.


----------



## plastic-fish

etoupebirkin said:


> I could be wrong, I do not believe that Dakota Johnson’s bag is authentic Hermes. Look closely. There are many things “off”. But I agree with you, she looks quite chic anyway.


Dakota’s bag is the first version of Kelly, before it became the Kelly after Grace Kelly. I believe it was originally called the Monaco.


----------



## tannfran

Yes, it is a Monaco.


----------



## etoupebirkin

plastic-fish said:


> Dakota’s bag is the first version of Kelly, before it became the Kelly after Grace Kelly. I believe it was originally called the Monaco.


Thank you for posting. In all my years of collecting or on TPF, I never saw this bag.


----------



## Tyler_JP

plastic-fish said:


> Dakota’s bag is the first version of Kelly, before it became the Kelly after Grace Kelly. I believe it was originally called the Monaco.


I'm wondering if it was a gift from Tippi?!


----------



## plastic-fish

etoupebirkin said:


> Thank you for posting. In all my years of collecting or on TPF, I never saw this bag.


I had this exact bag minus the strap and still to this day regret selling it. I didn't like how long the handle was (you'll note the top handle is a bit longer). I will forever kick myself for selling it...


----------



## plastic-fish

Tyler_JP said:


> I'm wondering if it was a gift from Tippi?!


Great insight! That would be a fabulous story - from now on, that's what I'll think


----------



## sbelle




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicky Hilton 1/28/22


----------



## rosewang924

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Nicky Hilton 1/28/22
> View attachment 5311574



Is Paris carrying the Saint Laurent niki bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rosewang924 said:


> Is Paris carrying the Saint Laurent niki bag?


No. Louboutin to match the rockstud shoes.


----------



## rosewang924

ccbaggirl89 said:


> No. Louboutin to match the rockstud shoes.



thank you!!


----------



## jiljenner

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Nicky Hilton 1/28/22
> View attachment 5311574


I feel as though Paris missed a grand opportunity for an étoupe Kelly, especially since she opted to hand-carry her shoulder bag.


----------



## NervousNellie

From dailymail today, JLo’s gorgeous Constance


----------



## mizz_tiff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Kris Jenner 12/13/21
> View attachment 5273382


Oh my goodness. Kris can do no wrong when it comes to her bags. I adore this bag. It's gorgeous


----------



## Benassi5000

Sanela Diana Jenkins

She is the new cast member of the real housewives of Beverly Hills.

●  Ghillies Birkin with crocodile skin body, ostrich trim and lizard handles. In the color sanguine

●  HAC in glossy vert anis




Ghillies in sanguine


----------



## sbelle




----------



## Benassi5000




----------



## Perja

Benassi5000 said:


> View attachment 5336279


Loving the colour scheme she has going but those are some truly hideous boots.


----------



## cravin

Perja said:


> Loving the colour scheme she has going but those are some truly hideous boots.



You would be amazed at how much the hideous Yeezy boots resell for. It’s worse than the markups on quota bags.


----------



## IchHabeHunger

Hi! Not sure if this has been discussed before...What colors were Grace Kelly's kelly bags? I found online photos of her carrying a dark brown color K. Did she ever have a BLACK box kelly?


----------



## papertiger

IchHabeHunger said:


> Hi! Not sure if this has been discussed before...What colors were Grace Kelly's kelly bags? I found online photos of her carrying a dark brown color K. Did she ever have a BLACK box kelly?
> View attachment 5345648



She had several. 

At the V&A exhibition_ Grace Kelly: Style Icon _2010 the Hermes Returoune (Souple) not-yet-known-as 'Kelly' 35 shown with the original photo (1956) where she holds a Noir example in front of her baby-bump was obviously not the same Kelly placed with it. Perhaps the original black Kelly was originally worn out.


----------



## IchHabeHunger

papertiger said:


> She had several.
> 
> At the V&A exhibition_ Grace Kelly: Style Icon _2010 the Hermes Returoune (Souple) not-yet-known-as 'Kelly' 35 shown with the original photo (1956) where she holds a Noir example in front of her baby-bump was obviously not the same Kelly placed with it. Perhaps the original black Kelly was originally worn out.


Oh thank you so much. Very informative.


----------



## Benassi5000

Tamara Kalinic


----------



## Benassi5000

Kris Jenner's dish room from Poosh.com






Hermes Passifolia in the corner on the top shelf
I
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hermes Balcon Du Guadalquivir in red



Royal Copenhagen Flora Danica on the top shelf

Hermes Balcon Du Guadalquivir in black on the bottom shelf



Gucci Herbarium set



Hermes Carnets d'Equateur set





Hermes Africa set in green and orange


----------



## Benassi5000

Kylie Jenner's instagram story from St.Patrick's day


----------



## Benassi5000

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Benassi5000

Elsa Hosk


----------



## Benassi5000

Sydney Sweeney
Hermes spring 2022 jacket and dressage boots


----------



## Benassi5000

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Benassi5000

Majorie Harvey


----------



## Benassi5000

Lori Harvey


----------



## Benassi5000

Marlo Hampton


----------



## Benassi5000

Lil Baby customized HAC 40 from PrivePorter


----------



## Benassi5000

Tristan Thompson with his 2 HAC bags


----------



## Benassi5000

Keyshia Kaoir


----------



## Benassi5000

Dess Dior


----------



## Benassi5000

Kyle Richards on St. Patrick's Day


----------



## luckylove

Benassi5000 said:


> Kyle Richards on St. Patrick's Day
> View attachment 5361167



Her face looks sooo different again! The bag is lovely, but for me the combo with the outfit is a bit too much green.


----------



## Benassi5000

luckylove said:


> Her face looks sooo different again! The bag is lovely, but for me the combo with the outfit is a bit too much green.


It looks like she had a brow lift. The space between her eyelash and eyebrow is bigger than before.


----------



## TC1

Kris Jenners DISH ROOM! wow, that's beyond. Kyle Richards nose is starting to turn into a Michael Jackson scenario. I hope she quits while she's ahead.


----------



## Tina_Bina

TC1 said:


> Kris Jenners DISH ROOM! wow, that's beyond. Kyle Richards nose is starting to turn into a Michael Jackson scenario. I hope she quits while she's ahead.



…..it gives me earthquake anxiety


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> Her face looks sooo different again! The bag is lovely, but for me the combo with the outfit is a bit too much green.





Benassi5000 said:


> It looks like she had a brow lift. The space between her eyelash and eyebrow is bigger than before.





TC1 said:


> Kris Jenners DISH ROOM! wow, that's beyond. Kyle Richards nose is starting to turn into a Michael Jackson scenario. I hope she quits while she's ahead.



Kyle's face is changing and changing.  She seems to have had endless plastic surgery, nose jobs, face lift, lipo, tummy tuck -- you name it -- now that Mo is really rich.

Jenner's collection of dishes room makes me slightly nauseous.  How much is too much?


----------



## LVinCali

deleted


----------



## Benassi5000

True Khloe Kardashian's daughter


----------



## Benassi5000

Khloe Kardashian's hand painted Etoile birkins


----------



## luckylove

Benassi5000 said:


> Khloe Kardashian's hand painted Etoile birkins
> View attachment 5368435
> 
> View attachment 5368436



I know I am supposed to be interested in the H bags here, but that sweet baby's face steals the show to me!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

The swoon worthy Jonathan Bailey aka the Viscount from season 2 of Bridgerton on UK tv show This Morning today wearing the Mors et Gourmettes jacket. Really cute segment and he danced with host Allison to the Bridgerton music.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Sofia Coppola donated her Birkin to charity a few years ago (she now tends to carry either Chanel or her own design for Louis Vuitton), but here's a rare photo of her with it :


----------



## Benassi5000

Kanye gave his new girlfriend a metalic silver Birkin


----------



## Benassi5000

Keyshia Kaoir


----------



## Crapples

Benassi5000 said:


> Kris Jenner's dish room from Poosh.com
> 
> View attachment 5360774
> 
> View attachment 5360775
> 
> 
> Hermes Passifolia in the corner on the top shelf
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360779
> 
> 
> Hermes Balcon Du Guadalquivir in red
> View attachment 5360780
> 
> 
> Royal Copenhagen Flora Danica on the top shelf
> 
> Hermes Balcon Du Guadalquivir in black on the bottom shelf
> View attachment 5360782
> 
> 
> Gucci Herbarium set
> View attachment 5360783
> 
> 
> Hermes Carnets d'Equateur set
> View attachment 5360784
> 
> View attachment 5360785
> 
> 
> Hermes Africa set in green and orange
> View attachment 5360786


I have to admit, I assumed KJ was buying a ton from resellers but now I’m convinced H is supplying whatever she wants on call. And really weird, but I swore I saw her name in my SAs phone (on whatever app they use). I could be mistaken but I wouldn’t be surprised if my SA was trying to source something for her.


----------



## lulilu

Crapples said:


> I have to admit, I assumed KJ was buying a ton from resellers but now I’m convinced H is supplying whatever she wants on call. And really weird, but I swore I saw her name in my SAs phone (on whatever app they use). I could be mistaken but I wouldn’t be surprised if my SA was trying to source something for her.


She certainly used to buy from resellers.  I saw an article and photos a couple of years ago of her at a pop-up reseller's store in Aspen (forget the name).


----------



## jenayb

Crapples said:


> I have to admit, I assumed KJ was buying a ton from resellers but now I’m convinced H is supplying whatever she wants on call. And really weird, but I swore I saw her name in my SAs phone (on whatever app they use). I could be mistaken but I wouldn’t be surprised if my SA was trying to source something for her.





lulilu said:


> She certainly used to buy from resellers.  I saw an article and photos a couple of years ago of her at a pop-up reseller's store in Aspen (forget the name).



It's Prive Porter that you are thinking of, and Kris is a well-known customer of Michelle Berk, yes.


----------



## showgratitude

Crapples said:


> I have to admit, I assumed KJ was buying a ton from resellers but now I’m convinced H is supplying whatever she wants on call. And really weird, but I swore I saw her name in my SAs phone (on whatever app they use). I could be mistaken but I wouldn’t be surprised if my SA was trying to source something for her.


It seems like a lot of celebrities do both-buy from H and resellers.


----------



## audreylita

jenaywins said:


> It's Prive Porter that you are thinking of, and Kris is a well-known customer of Michelle Berk, yes.


There's another Florida reseller she's frequented.  With a location outside the area as well.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I've loved this photo of Carré Otis (of _Wild Orchid _fame) with her monogrammed Birkin ever since I first saw it...


----------



## Ruedubac

Tyler_JP said:


> I've loved this photo of Carré Otis (of _Wild Orchid _fame) with her monogrammed Birkin ever since I first saw it...


That is beautiful. What size do you think that is? 35 or 40? She looks so cool.


----------



## duna

Ruedubac said:


> That is beautiful. What size do you think that is? 35 or 40? She looks so cool.



Yes gorgeous, both of them! That's a B 40.


----------



## hoot

Simone Ashley


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

hoot said:


> Simone Ashley
> View attachment 5378309
> View attachment 5378310


Saw this today. Interesting that both Bridgeton leads went on This Morning in Hermès, wonder if they share a stylist


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Samuel Jackson & his wife LaTanya Richardson 4/16/22


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Elisa Johnson (Magic Johnson's daughter), 4/16/22


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EJ Johnson, 4/16/22


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Meghan Thee Stallion 4/17/22


----------



## Helventara

Batik scarf and Birkin!


----------



## Tyler_JP

*Alexia Echevarria* (from _Real Housewives of Miami_) with her blue Birkin - I love it with the Vuitton luggage! I know she has a black Birkin, too - I generally love her style.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

I haven’t seen many Indian famous people posted here …. So I thought I would post a few !

karishma Kapoor - Indian Bollywood Actress - lady on the far right carrying Black Kelly Cut. Also carrying purple Kelly in bottom picture.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Jacqueline Fernandez is a stunning model and Bollywood actress - with a beautiful Herbag !


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Kangana Ranaut - Indian actress and filmmaker… wearing her Hermes bags with Indian clothing …


----------



## carrie8

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> Jacqueline Fernandez is a stunning model and Bollywood actress - with a beautiful Herbag !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386379


I love her jacket


----------



## Benassi5000

Kim Kardashian in Balenciaga with her exotic Kelly


----------



## carrie8

Benassi5000 said:


> Kim Kardashian in Balenciaga with her exotic Kelly
> View attachment 5386416
> 
> View attachment 5386417
> View attachment 5386418


I can 't see the Kelly well


----------



## Benassi5000

carrie8 said:


> I can 't see the Kelly well


Unfortunately, she only took the one picture holding it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 5/3/22


----------



## carrie8

carrie8 said:


> I can 't see the Kelly well


 I was blinded by the rose spandex


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Lawrence 5/5/22 in LA


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo, Mother's Day 2022


----------



## sydgirl

Rebel Wilson with Michael Coste and what looks like menthe Constance... HG colour of mine


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kanye West and his gf Chaney Jones with her new black ostrich Birkin. 5/11/22





From Page Six.
"... the Yeezy designer purchased girlfriend Chaney Jones an extremely rare version of the [silver] bag for $275,000 from Privé Porter.

We’re told West, 44, watched the bag, which is silver metallic Chèvre leather with palladium hardware, be delivered to Jones...

Our sources also tell us that Jones, who put in the request first, wanted this exact version of the bag, as it is “very very rare” and not in circulation anymore.

West is no stranger to the world of Hermés; In February, he purchased five Birkins for then-girlfriend Julia Fox and her friends for her 31st birthday. For that haul, West commissioned personal shopper and stylist Michelle Lovelace to secure the goods."


----------



## nymeria

HM Queen Elizabeth II, wearing, using and enjoying her H scarves. At Royal Windsor Horse Show
She leaves them all in the dust


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Kanika Kapoor is an Indian singer and has extremely popular songs out.
out of curiosity please can anyone tell me what Birkin this is. I love the croc KP and K.


----------



## Benassi5000

It looks like a black Troika HAC 32

View attachment 5406766


----------



## audreylita

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## Tyler_JP

American actress *Jean Seberg*, icon of the _Nouvelle Vague _and original curator of the "Parisian chic" style of dress...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tyler_JP said:


> American actress *Jean Seberg*, icon of the _Nouvelle Vague _and original curator of the "Parisian chic" style of dress...
> 
> View attachment 5440882


THIS is chic!!!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Stunning *Gong Li* (one of my all time favorite actresses!) with her Gris 32cm Veau Doblis and Tapestry Kelly Retourné, Palladium Hardware...


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tyler_JP said:


> Stunning *Gong Li* (one of my all time favorite actresses!) with her Gris 32cm Veau Doblis and Tapestry Kelly Retourné, Palladium Hardware...




Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## hermesgeek

Double denim and double birkin? Okay haha


----------



## TankerToad

Ivana’s Bolide


----------



## Rouge H

TankerToad said:


> Ivana’s Bolide
> 
> View attachment 5522645


Thanks for posting this….such a horrible passing. RIP…you were pretty cool.


----------



## DrTr

xxxx xxx. Xx xx xxxxx xxx xxx xxxx xx xxxx xxxxx xxxx xxxxxxxxx.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

She didn't ultimately choose the Birkin, but JLo on her wedding day 7/17/22


----------



## hermesgeek

One of my favorite Hermes photos. Even Grace Kelly adjusts her own bag just like the rest of us


----------



## plastic-fish

ccbaggirl89 said:


> She didn't ultimately choose the Birkin, but JLo on her wedding day 7/17/22
> View attachment 5530866


And I think a Bolide as well, no?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

plastic-fish said:


> And I think a Bolide as well, no?


I don't think so? -- at first glace it looks like it, but I thought it's more likely The Row Lady bag -- could be totally wrong, but the handles didn't look right for a Bolide. If someone finds out for sure please let us know!


----------



## _Moravia_

plastic-fish said:


> And I think a Bolide as well, no?



I  agree that it looks like it may be from The Row, not a Bolide (especially when you see other photos on IG).


----------



## Txoceangirl

_Moravia_ said:


> I  agree that it looks like it may be from The Row, not a Bolide (especially when you see other photos on IG).


----------



## Classy Collector

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5538841
> 
> One of my favorite Hermes photos. Even Grace Kelly adjusts her own bag just like the rest of us


So classic and stunning! Embodying the ultimate essence of Kelly bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

7/19/22


----------



## audreylita

Classic black.


----------



## allanrvj

audreylita said:


> Classic black.
> 
> View attachment 5572492


a little off topic but still about bags, I remember I was so obsessed with the yellow version of that LV bag when it came out, but I couldn't afford it as I was fresh out of college. the design holds up until now. doesn't look dated to me.


----------



## ggnyc

How do you know someone is rich-rich and not just a bit rich? You put your Hermes bag ON THE GROUND!! Sacrilege!


----------



## hermesgeek

Not the usual bag sighting for celebrities but here’s Dakota Johnson with a Cabalicol


----------



## DrTr

Love this, especially since it is such an under the radar bag - she is so stylish, especially compared to someone that gets posted here with Birkins from time to time that was recently whining she wasn’t ever on the cover of Vogue   

Dakota Johnson comes from quite a line of interesting, creative,  bright and stylish women that truly have something to offer to the world. And I saw a pic of her last home and the intimate colorful kitchen she created - she has such a unique blend of style, it’s refreshing. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## carlinha

JLo in Paris

Credit: IG


----------



## TC1

ggnyc said:


> How do you know someone is rich-rich and not just a bit rich? You put your Hermes bag ON THE GROUND!! Sacrilege!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573478


I think I find it more odd that someone is photographing her changing her shoes in the middle of the street


----------



## carlinha

Sigh


----------



## may3545

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5575576
> View attachment 5575577
> View attachment 5575578
> 
> Not the usual bag sighting for celebrities but here’s Dakota Johnson with a Cabalicol


Love this bag! Is this still available in boutiques?


----------



## allanrvj

Bennifer


----------



## DR2014

audreylita said:


> Classic black.
> 
> View attachment 5572492


Is her Birkin a 35cm?


----------



## audreylita

DR2014 said:


> Is her Birkin a 35cm?


It looks like a 35.


----------



## DR2014

audreylita said:


> It looks like a 35.


Thanks, looks that way to me too.


----------



## LeahLVoes

German celebrity news caster Frauke Ludewig wearing Hermes Oran interviewing Fran Drescher.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Khloe Kardashian 8/8/22


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 8/9/22


----------



## Tyler_JP

Renée Zellweger with her orange Birkin…


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kylie Jenner, 8/13/22, birthday gifts (full unboxings on her TikTok @kyliejenner--not sure I can post TT here?)

First, she unveiled the gift of the Hermès Oran sandals in orange, which retail on the brand’s website for $860.
Then she unveiled a new multi-colored Birkin, from the Colormatic collection that debuted in Spring/Summer ’22, which is available as both a Birkin and a Kelly. The retail price is around $15,200.

On her Instagram, Kylie shared a glimpse of another rare Hermès bag: the Sac Birkin Faubourg. Its design represents the building of the Paris flagship boutique, and was originally released in 2019 in various color combinations. The white version that Kylie got as a gift reportedly retails at around $48,000.


----------



## DR2014

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Kylie Jenner, 8/13/22, birthday gifts (full unboxings on her TikTok @kyliejenner--not sure I can post TT here?)
> 
> First, she unveiled the gift of the Hermès Oran sandals in orange, which retail on the brand’s website for $860.
> Then she unveiled a new multi-colored Birkin, from the Colormatic collection that debuted in Spring/Summer ’22, which is available as both a Birkin and a Kelly. The retail price is around $15,200.
> 
> On her Instagram, Kylie shared a glimpse of another rare Hermès bag: the Sac Birkin Faubourg. Its design represents the building of the Paris flagship boutique, and was originally released in 2019 in various color combinations. The white version that Kylie got as a gift reportedly retails at around $48,000.
> View attachment 5589786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589787


Wow, she is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Catherine Deneuve with her ostrich Bolide... Stunning.


----------



## Tyler_JP

What's inside Linda Evangelista's Birkin?!  She says Hermès gifted her the bag back in 1985!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rebel Wilson  8/25/22


----------



## Techstep

Tyler_JP said:


> What's inside Linda Evangelista's Birkin?!  She says Hermès gifted her the bag back in 1985!



Omg, I love that she is back! Such a character and entertaining ‘Whats in my well lived-in bag”.


----------



## saskiamoet

Tyler_JP said:


> What's inside Linda Evangelista's Birkin?!  She says Hermès gifted her the bag back in 1985!



I love how quirky she is. And fabulous!


----------



## Tyler_JP

@Techstep @saskiamoet - Do you guys believe that Hermès gifted her the bag, though?


----------



## pasdedeux1

Tyler_JP said:


> @Techstep @saskiamoet - Do you guys believe that Hermès gifted her the bag, though?


I do -  but she also said they didn’t have any takers for the bag because it was delicate and they warned her about it!


----------



## Techstep

Tyler_JP said:


> @Techstep @saskiamoet - Do you guys believe that Hermès gifted her the bag, though?


I suppose we will never know!?   It was 1985 did she say? The supermodel era of reign was not til early 90's but she may have already been well-acquainted with the Dumas family or the creative directors for H at the time? They only debuted B's in 1984.. maybe it was early marketing... wouldn't it be cool if it was like the story of the Balenciaga Le Dix Motorcycle bag, how it was given to Kate Moss by the amazing Nicholas G and the rest is history. Just a hypothesis.


----------



## saskiamoet

Tyler_JP said:


> @Techstep @saskiamoet - Do you guys believe that Hermès gifted her the bag, though?


I’d like to believe yes. But I’m biased because she was one of my favorite models of the 90’s. Her face is just…perfection.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Happy Birthday (August 29th) to the incredibly beautiful and talented Ingrid Bergman!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tyler_JP said:


> Happy Birthday (August 29th) to the incredibly beautiful and talented Ingrid Bergman!


So Chic! 
And more aspirational and inspiring than any vacuous 'influencer' to my eyes.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tyler_JP said:


> Happy Birthday (August 29th) to the incredibly beautiful and talented Ingrid Bergman!


I love your posts from past decades


----------



## PrayersandPurses

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> So Chic!
> And more aspirational and inspiring than any vacuous 'influencer' to my eyes.


Amen!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Author and billionaire Laura Arrillaga-Andreessen


----------



## Tyler_JP

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Author and billionaire Laura Arrillaga-Andreessen
> View attachment 5602371


Whoa! Somebody must have said "Beetlejuice" three times.


----------



## lulilu

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Laura Arrillaga-Andreessen


Love Kim's Balenciaga bag!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Is there such thing as too much Catherine Deneuve?


----------



## Tyler_JP

Lauren Bacall and Humphrey Bogart - loyal Hermès customers - with their fabulous luggage set.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Courtesy of Town and Country


----------



## allanrvj

Marc Jacobs


----------



## allanrvj

Marc and Char


----------



## Tyler_JP

Christy Turlington (the most beautiful of the supermodels IMO) sporting both a Birkin and a Bolide...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tyler_JP said:


> Christy Turlington (the most beautiful of the supermodels IMO) sporting both a Birkin and a Bolide...


such beautiful examples of both!
Love the colours and how effortlessly stylish she looks with them.
she's using the bags not 'posing' with them in a 'I've got a hermes bag' kind of way!


----------



## Maedi

Tyler_JP said:


> Christy Turlington (the most beautiful of the supermodels IMO) sporting both a Birkin and a Bolide...


Thank you for posting these pictures. Fabulous style and Christy T so young.


----------



## xiaoxiao

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> such beautiful examples of both!
> Love the colours and how effortlessly stylish she looks with them.
> she's using the bags not 'posing' with them in a 'I've got a hermes bag' kind of way!



Yes well said, love those pix!!


----------



## Virevolte

hoot said:


> That wouldn't surprise me. She wore a fake chanel boy bag on RHONY and has the same one in a photo on IG. I noticed right away because I own the real one.


So amazing to see the Housewives flauting their fakes for all to see. At least one of the Birkins Nene Leakes wears on the later seasons of RHOA looks to my eye like an obvious fake: really saggy & sloppy-looking, not the elegant “slouch” of a real H Clemence or Togo. Yet like Bethenny, Nene could almost surely afford the real thing…?!


----------



## Virevolte

OneMoreDay said:


> Bernadette Chirac outside the Chanel show during Paris Fashion Week for Spring/Summer 2014.
> View attachment 3963145


This might be the most amazing photo on the entire thread!!!!!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Credit: PA MEDIA









						Queen's funeral: Emma the pony's breeder 'would be so proud'
					

The Queen's Fell pony Emma stood in a gap in floral tributes on Windsor Castle's Long Walk.



					www.bbc.com
				




The late Queen Elizabeth’s pony Emma with one of her Hermes scarves draped over the saddle


----------



## 27leborse

I believe the scarf Janet Yellen is wearing looks to be Hermès Reve d’Australie? If not, mods, please feel free to remove post


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jasmine Tookes 9/22/22


----------



## Tyler_JP

Irina Shayk


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tyler_JP said:


> Irina Shayk


I think the Kelly is a beautiful bag, but it looks terrible open like that.


----------



## tpm1224

PrayersandPurses said:


> I think the Kelly is a beautiful bag, but it looks terrible open like that.


 I was thinking the same thing when I saw that picture. Looks sloppy to me.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Princess Caroline of Monaco... Always a style inspiration.


----------



## audreylita

Tyler_JP said:


> Princess Caroline of Monaco... Always a style inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 5619908


Carrying her mom‘s namesake.


----------



## Tyler_JP

audreylita said:


> Carrying her mom‘s namesake.


Do you think this was actually one of Grace's bags?


----------



## audreylita

Tyler_JP said:


> Do you think this was actually one of Grace's bags?


Wouldn’t it be ironic if this was the actual bag Princess Grace used to hide her baby bump when she was pregnant with Caroline in 1956.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tyler_JP said:


> Princess Caroline of Monaco... Always a style inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 5619908


Now this opened Kelly looks so much more chic!


----------



## WhiteBus

PrayersandPurses said:


> Now this opened Kelly looks so much more chic!


but it is secured, even if not latched completely


----------



## cali_to_ny

@emiliaserhant IG
Million Dollar Listing NY


----------



## pasdedeux1

Tyler_JP said:


> Christy Turlington (the most beautiful of the supermodels IMO) sporting both a Birkin and a Bolide...


Pretty sure you can see Christy buy this bolide (and covet a saddle) in Paris in the movie “Catwalk”


----------



## Tyler_JP

Julianne Moore... This was taken on the set of a film, so it's not her personal bag... But my goodness, she looks amazing!


----------



## tenshix

Tyler_JP said:


> Julianne Moore... This was taken on the set of a film, so it's not her personal bag... But my goodness, she looks amazing!


She looks gorgeous!! I hope she gets to keep the bag after the movie is done filming haha.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 10/1/22


----------



## excalibur

Tyler_JP said:


> Irina Shayk



It’s because K isn’t a practical bag to open & close


----------



## Tyler_JP

Uma Thurman with her crocodile Kelly...


----------



## xiaoxiao

Oh my goodness that is so chic!!! @jp824 time to bust out your 40K!!



Tyler_JP said:


> Uma Thurman with her crocodile Kelly...


----------



## Tyler_JP

Sofia Coppola with her Victoria bag...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 10/9/22


----------



## Tyler_JP

Apologies for the quality of the image, but... Jackie with her Constance.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Tyler_JP said:


> Apologies for the quality of the image, but... Jackie with her Constance.


This is my favourite type of Constance image, very 70s chic, j'adore!


----------



## allanrvj

Latto


----------



## Tyler_JP

allanrvj said:


> Latto
> 
> Her bags are gorgeous! I love her "Big ____ Energy" song - I listen to it while I'm getting dressed in the mornings.


----------



## allanrvj

@Tyler_JP I like that song, too, especially the one where Mariah is in. She made Mariah sing Fantasy again. Teenage me is so happy


----------



## carrie8

Ralph Macchio wears jacket, shirt and tie by Hermes. Source: The Guardian.


----------



## allanrvj

Julia Fox and her Birkin with machete damage


----------



## Friscalating

allanrvj said:


> Julia Fox and her Birkin with machete damage



Imagine taking that to get spa-ed…


----------



## allanrvj

Friscalating said:


> Imagine taking that to get spa-ed…


I'm still imagining her defending herself with a Birkin from someone trying to slice her with a machete. I haven't gotten to the spa part yet


----------



## Friscalating

allanrvj said:


> I'm still imagining her defending herself with a Birkin from someone trying to slice her with a machete. I haven't gotten to the spa part yet


Almost tempted to start a thread: The most and least likely H bags to save you from a machete attack


----------



## carrie8

allanrvj said:


> Julia Fox and her Birkin with machete damage



No comment


----------



## Tyler_JP

Aerin Lauder took her Bolide to Design 61.


----------



## audreylita

Iman with the first gift she received from her husband David Bowie.


----------



## DrTr

Wow! He and she are truly icons - how marvelous an iconic bag was his first gift to her!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Julia Roberts


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tyler_JP said:


> Julia Roberts
> View attachment 5652398


olive Barenia 40?? 
I love this bag, a well used beauty


----------



## vildachya

MYH said:


> I don't usually post here but do browse this thread and want to give a big hug and thank you for those that post pics. I was looking through my cookbook by Ina garten the other day and stumbled upon this pic! I guess she likes her hermes too.
> View attachment 2874204


I usually do not quote old posts, but I saw her interviewed on 60 Minutes a few weeks ago and for the life of me I can not tell what design H shawl she was wearing. I am 98% sure it was Hermes, in an all blue design on a lighter background. Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## dublineuse

vildachya said:


> I usually do not quote old posts, but I saw her interviewed on 60 Minutes a few weeks ago and for the life of me I can not tell what design H shawl she was wearing. I am 98% sure it was Hermes, in an all blue design on a lighter background. Does anyone know? Thanks!


Maybe Grand Théatre Nouveau?


----------



## maplemoose

Looks like equateur.



vildachya said:


> I usually do not quote old posts, but I saw her interviewed on 60 Minutes a few weeks ago and for the life of me I can not tell what design H shawl she was wearing. I am 98% sure it was Hermes, in an all blue design on a lighter background. Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## Maedi

vildachya said:


> I usually do not quote old posts, but I saw her interviewed on 60 Minutes a few weeks ago and for the life of me I can not tell what design H shawl she was wearing. I am 98% sure it was Hermes, in an all blue design on a lighter background. Does anyone know? Thanks!


Tendresse Feline I believe.


----------



## vildachya

Maedi said:


> Tendresse Feline I believe.


I believe she is wearing that in one of the i picture that I have seen on line. There is a second picture of an all blue shawl in more recent pictures. I am not even sure it is Hermes. I do not think it is Equator or Grand Théatre Nouveau from what I see. Thanks for looking. Good to know I am not the only one who can't figure it out. Am I able to post the picture of her on line in this forum, if I can find it?


----------



## vildachya

maplemoose said:


> Looks like equateur.



Thanks for your response!


----------



## vildachya

dublineuse said:


> Maybe Grand Théatre Nouveau?


Thanks for your response!


----------



## QuelleFromage

vildachya said:


> I usually do not quote old posts, but I saw her interviewed on 60 Minutes a few weeks ago and for the life of me I can not tell what design H shawl she was wearing. I am 98% sure it was Hermes, in an all blue design on a lighter background. Does anyone know? Thanks!





dublineuse said:


> Maybe Grand Théatre Nouveau?





maplemoose said:


> equateur.





Maedi said:


> Tendresse Feline I believe.





vildachya said:


> I believe she is wearing that in one of the i picture that I have seen on line. There is a second picture of an all blue shawl in more recent pictures. I am not even sure it is Hermes. I do not think it is Equator or Grand Théatre Nouveau from what I see. Thanks for looking. Good to know I am not the only one who can't figure it out. Am I able to post the picture of her on line in this forum, if I can find it?


 This shawl? Looks very familiar to me (that doesn't mean it's H, but it looks like a design I know) but not like any of the above. Tendresse Feline she definitely has worn per the earlier photo.


----------



## vildachya

QuelleFromage said:


> This shawl? Looks very familiar to me (that doesn't mean it's H, but it looks like a design I know) but not like any of the above. Tendresse Feline she definitely has worn per the earlier photo.
> 
> View attachment 5656367


Yes, thank you, this is it! I have the same feeling you have, looks very familiar.


----------



## vildachya

Here is another picture with more of the scarf design showing. I am going to be so embarrassed if I actually own this, I need to look through my shawls, in case I have it in another colorway.


----------



## audreylita

Donna Dixon


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katherine Heigl 11/27/22


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Holly Robinson Peete (in character for a film)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Khloe Kardashian  12/14/22


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Katherine Heigl 11/27/22
> View attachment 5661037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661038


That’s a beautiful B, but it sure looks like it needs a liner/organizer! Yikes!


----------



## Purseloco

tina_catsandscarves said:


> That’s a beautiful B, but it sure looks like it needs a liner/organizer! Yikes!


An organizer would fill it out, but I love the used look; either way, she looks so lovely.


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## duna

Gosh she must be tiny if she's still shorter than Leo with those huge platforms!


----------



## MillStream

Probably just me, but her Kelly looks smaller than one of her enormous platform sandals.  Ridiculous! 

And while I'm at it, what needs to happen for men to start wearing decent clothes out of respect for the women they're with? Well, I'll give him this -- at least he doesn't look homeless (think Justin Bieber). 

Here's the question: Is she way over-dressed or is he way-underdressed? They seem to be dressed strangely if they're spending the day together. She's tottering around on 4" or maybe 5" heels and he's wearing trainers.


----------



## carrie8

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5673904


No comment


----------



## oshinex

He just won the world cup. he can wear what ever he wants to be honest.


----------



## SDC2003

Can someone please share names. I don’t know who these people are. I don’t watch soccer or most sports other than equestrian .


----------



## Kayzee

SDC2003 said:


> Can someone please share names. I don’t know who these people are. I don’t watch soccer or most sports other than equestrian .


This is Lionel Messi, the worlds most famous soccer player  Argentina just won the World Championship yesterday.


----------



## nicole0612

duna said:


> Gosh she must be tiny if she's still shorter than Leo with those huge platforms!


I think he is fairly short. Up on the podium, he was the shortest of the honored players and I commented to my husband in surprise, who informed me that he is only 5’7”. I am 5’3” myself, so she is probably 5’1” or 5’2”?


----------



## lishukha

nicole0612 said:


> I think he is fairly short. Up on the podium, he was the shortest of the honored players and I commented to my husband in surprise, who informed me that he is only 5’7”. I am 5’3” myself, so she is probably 5’1” or 5’2”?


Yeah I read she’s 5’2”. The World Cup got me looking them up


----------



## nicole0612

lishukha said:


> Yeah I read she’s 5’2”. The World Cup got me looking them up


Makes sense!!


----------



## Book Worm

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5673904


Sorry but cannot focus on anything but Messi here…


----------



## QuelleFromage

Holding up the French side  Rose Bertram (Kylian Mbappe's rumored girlfriend) and her impressive Orans collection....at least we win in girlfriend shoes (IMO) LOL.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Is there such thing as too many pictures of Aerin Lauder with her Bolide?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jeff Bezos w/gf Lauren Sanchez 12/27/22, Daily Mail pic


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gwyneth Paltrow 12/30/22


----------

